# League of Legends ( Neues DOTA)



## Elathar (2. November 2009)

Ich wollte nun mal ein spitzen Spiel vorstellen welches ich nun selber sehr aktiv spiele seit tagen und dafür sogar mein WoW Account Flachgelegt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



League of Legends ist ein eigenständiges Spiel welches auf dem DOTA Prinzip von Warcraft 3 basiert.... Es gibt ca. 20-25 Helden und es ist taktisch gesehen einfach super fein geschliffen und balanciert.Guckt es euch einfach mal an... Es gibt bereits zig tausende von Spieler.

http://www.lol-europe.com/index.php


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

original > nachmache

mehr ist nicht zu sagen :/


----------



## Elathar (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> original > nachmache
> 
> mehr ist nicht zu sagen :/



ja aber lustig ist es nur, wenn die nachmache bessr ist und mehr spaß macht.. weil es eben kein mod sondern ein eigenständiges spiel ist..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten finde ich das "wer leavt hat die arsch karte" system.. wer leavt in einem spiel bekommt mega punkte abzug und es wird direkt am profil markiert und als "geflohen "gewertet" auch kann derjenige dann kein neues spiel mehr joinen sondern muss warten bis es vorbei ist... ob online oder offline

ich finds besser als DOTA (man muss ja nicht immer in dem " früher war alles besser" wahn beharren....


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

jo schon klar sag ich auch nicht aber HoN soll ja sogar noch besser sein ich seh das jetzt ingesamt erst mal kritisch warte bis beides n paar patches weg hat und spiels dann noma richtig :/


----------



## Lillyan (2. November 2009)

Ich muss gestehen, ich kenn dota nicht und kann es daher nicht vergleichen, spiele LoL aber seit der closed beta und mir macht es Spaß...


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo schon klar sag ich auch nicht aber HoN soll ja sogar noch besser sein ich seh das jetzt ingesamt erst mal kritisch warte bis beides n paar patches weg hat und spiels dann noma richtig :/


Muss man aber auch mal so sehen:
HoN hat fast 85% aus der Mod geklaut und als neues Spiel verwurstelt und verlangt dafür noch Geld. Nur weil es ein bisschen frischere Engine hat, als das tolle Warcraft III. Wer also auf eine bisschen bessere GRafik und ein paar Zusatzsachen verzichten kann, kann sich auch getrost Warcraft III samt Addon für 15 Euro kaufen und lädt sich die Mod. 

LoL hingegen bietet einige Neuerungen, einen recht einfachen Einstieg und faire Bedingungen. Zudem ist es Free-2-Play mit einen Itemshop, der nicht extrem effektiv ins Spiel eingreift.


----------



## advanced08 (2. November 2009)

noch so nen "dota"

übrigens schon das dritte das ich innerhalb von 2 wochen gesehen habe ... also ich spiele momentan HoN  den das ist einfach das gute alte dota und die grafik ist sehr schick auch wenn man manchmal nix mehr sieht xD


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> original > nachmache
> 
> mehr ist nicht zu sagen :/


Wahrscheinlich hast du es noch gar nicht gespielt. :\ (Wobei ich das Original noch gar nicht gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Man nennt das Genre übrigens MOBA. 

Wenn ich etwas spielen möchte, dass genau wie das Original ist, würde ich das Original spielen. Logisch oder?


----------



## For-Free (2. November 2009)

Mh ich habe HoN und LoL gespielt. Beides kommt nicht an das original Dota ran. 

LoL ist zu bunt, die Skills sind viel zu unscheinbar (man sieht einige Skills kaum, zu spät), die Map ist einfach nur Mist (ok werden bestimmt noch nen paar kommen), die Helden zum Teil einfach viel zu stark oder viel zu schwach. Aber der größte Negativaspekt an LoL, es ist vieeeeel zu einfach!

HoN hat ne neue Grafik, mehr aber nicht. Einige Skills sind leider nichtmehr das was sie in Dota mal waren. Der Shop ist wirklich sehr unübersichtlich. Zwar hat es einige neue Features aber wie schon gesagt wurde, nur wegen besserer Grafik lohnt sich das Spiel trotzdem nicht.

Für mich ist also Dota > LoL/HoN/usw

ACHTUNG: dieser Text könnte persönliche Meinungen enthalten.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2009)

For-Free schrieb:


> LoL ist zu bunt, die Skills sind viel zu unscheinbar (man sieht einige Skills kaum, zu spät), die Map ist einfach nur Mist (ok werden bestimmt noch nen paar kommen), die Helden zum Teil einfach viel zu stark oder viel zu schwach. Aber der größte Negativaspekt an LoL, es ist vieeeeel zu einfach!



Hab ebenfalls beides gespielt und kann das was du sagst nur unterschreiben. Die Fähigkeiten bei LoL gehen in der Map ziemlich unter, wobei man sich da dran noch einigermaßen gewöhnt, viel schlimmer finde ich direction-missile-skills die nach nem 3/4 Screen schon verpuffen und so weiter, viele FÄhigkeiten haben einfach zu wenig oder zuviel Range und daher entsteht auch das was du bereits sagtest, nämlich das LoL viel zu leicht ist.
Ich hatte auch das Gefühl das es ziemlich Banane ist welche Items man kauft, letztlich hatten diese nicht ansatzweise so starke Auswirkungen wie in DotA.

Ob LoL nun ein gutes Spiel ist oder nicht lass ich mal so stehen, aber eins ist es definitiv nicht: nämliche eine Alternative oder gar ein Nachfolger von DotA.
Es ist als würde man Serious Sam mit CS vergleichen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (2. November 2009)

Ich warte erstmal ab, was Icefrog da mit Valve bastelt bevor ich überhaupt darüber nachdenke von DotA zu wechseln.


----------



## jolk (2. November 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal ab, was Icefrog da mit Valve bastelt bevor ich überhaupt darüber nachdenke von DotA zu wechseln.



oh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das find ich richtig lustig, er gibt dem hon team rechte das zu "kopieren" und dann macht er selber ein eigenständiges und hon und lol werden untergehen bzw. viele spieler verlieren


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2009)

LoL gefällt mir, von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe, nicht. Finde HoN um einiges besser, auch wie das original DotA, selbst wenn's zu 100% 'n Clone ist. Es hat die gleichen Stärken wie DotA, ohne dessen Schwächen.

Einige sind:

- Eigenständige Engine
- Bessere Grafik
- gleiches DotA Feeling
- flüssigerer Spielablauf
- einige neue Features (zB Auto Team Balancing; mgl. Schiedsrichter; Möglichkeit, bei Disc ins Spiel wieder einzusteigen; genaue Spieler-Statistiken; Bedingungen / Filter für Mitspieler (Punkte, Leaves / Discs, ...), usw.)
- Spiele finden nach Filtern (Noobs Only, Noobs Allowed, Pros, ... SD, RD, AP, AR, EM, ... etc.)
- Integriertes Voice
- Teils neue, interessante Helden
- Bessere Pre-Play Phase (Helden-Auswahl, Swapping, Ladebildschirm, ...)

Denke in HoN hab ich mein "DotA" gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. November 2009)

Ich glaube die Entwickler von Hon wollten garnicht was neues machen. Sie wollten genau Dota kopieren.
HoN gefällt mit um einiges mehr wie LoL.

Hon läuft um einiges flüssiger und kommt auch eher an das Original ran.
Weiß nicht warum mir Lol nicht gefällt..vllt wegen diesem kürzel.^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. November 2009)

LoL is an und für sich n solides game

aber was mich am meisten stört: die fehlenden stats (str, agi und int)

 dadurch war dota von den gegenständen her wesentlich lustiger und man hatte grössere effekte. stärke heros hatten viel hp und machten viel dmg

agi helden hatten viel rüssi, viel dmg und schlugen schnell zu etc.

das ist ein grosser minus punkt den ich bei LoL gefunden habe.

das mit der balance denke ich pendelt sich noch ein


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> LoL is an und für sich n solides game
> aber was mich am meisten stört: die fehlenden stats (str, agi und int)
> dadurch war dota von den gegenständen her wesentlich lustiger und man hatte grössere effekte. stärke heros hatten viel hp und machten viel dmg
> agi helden hatten viel rüssi, viel dmg und schlugen schnell zu etc.
> das ist ein grosser minus punkt den ich bei LoL gefunden habe.


Also bei LoL gibt es ja auch Champions die viel aushalten, viel Schaden machen, solche die schnell zu schlagen usw.
Im Shop kaufst du dann halt 10 Schaden statt 10 Stärke.

Ich finde das Spiel gut und werde es auch weiterhin spielen.

Wer mal mit mir spielen will, soll mir eine Nachricht mit seinem Namen schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadownappi (14. November 2009)

Hi, wollte nur mal eben durchfragen wer von euch League of Legends (kurzname: "LOL") kennt oder selber spielt.

Ich selbst habe heute angefangen und bin positiv überrascht worden. LOL ist ein free to play online spiel welches an sich ein bisschen an warcraft 3 erinnert.

Es ist ein reines PVP Spiel und hat Rollenspieltechnische Elemente, wie z.B. das man levelt und pro Level ein "Talentpunkt" vergeben kann (heißt bei LOL Meisterschaften)

http://www.lol-europe.com/?partner=de_ls1_%20a_lol_real_1009 Hier der Link zur Website

Für jeden ders noch nicht kennt empfehle ich sich es wenistens mal anzuschauen!

Ich bitte um rückmeldung und eurer Meinung !


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. November 2009)

also prinzipiell würde ich ja abstand nehmen, von einem Spiel, dass LoL heisst, aber ich bin gnädig und werde ihm eine Chance geben.

sag dann später wies war ^^


----------



## ohhli (15. November 2009)

spiele lol schon seit der cb und es gefällt mir auch sehr !!
es entwickelt sich sehr schnell weiter und hat eine relativ gute balance der champions (ca 20 verschiedene characktere)


----------



## Tic0 (15. November 2009)

Spiele es jetzt auch schon längere Zeit.

Gefällt mir bisher so eigentlich auch recht gut. Konnte "HoN" auch mal antesten (denke das ist ja momentan
dann so der direkte Konkurrent, abgesehen vom alten DotA) und finde LoL besser - aber das ist eindeutig 
Geschmackssache.

Allerdings finde ich jetzt nicht, das es sich sonderlich schnell entwickelt. Ich meine, es ist noch relativ akzeptabel.
Was jedoch Maps & Spielmodis betrifft, zieht sich das ganze *extrem*.
Hat schon recht lange gedauert bis dann mal eine neue Map gekommen ist. Bisher sinds insg. 2 Maps - bei dauerhaftem
Spielen wirds halt sehr schnell eintönig, leider.

Aber wird ja noch einiges kommen, die Frage ist halt wann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. November 2009)

Kann mir jemand das Runensystem erklären oder woher ich diese bekomme?


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand das Runensystem erklären oder woher ich diese bekomme?


Bald (eigentlich war Montag geplant, aber wurde verschoben) wird der Shop eröffnet. Dort kann man dann Champions und Runen kaufen, entweder für Geld oder durch Einflusspunkte.


----------



## Tabuno (21. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bald (eigentlich war Montag geplant, aber wurde verschoben) wird der Shop eröffnet. Dort kann man dann Champions und Runen kaufen, entweder für Geld oder durch Einflusspunkte.


Und woher bekommt man Einflusspunkte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und woher bekommt man Einflusspunkte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In dem man spielt?


----------



## Tabuno (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In dem man spielt?


Und wo sieht man denn diesen Counter?


----------



## Sin (21. November 2009)

Frage: Was ist Dota? Was muss man sich darunter vorstellen? Meine irgendwas mit Warcraft in erinnerung zu haben, aber habs nie gespielt ^^


----------



## Tabuno (21. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Frage: Was ist Dota? Was muss man sich darunter vorstellen? Meine irgendwas mit Warcraft in erinnerung zu haben, aber habs nie gespielt ^^


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DotA_Allstars


----------



## Deathstyle (21. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Frage: Was ist Dota? Was muss man sich darunter vorstellen? Meine irgendwas mit Warcraft in erinnerung zu haben, aber habs nie gespielt ^^



DotA ist quasi ein "Mod" für Warcraft 3 TfT - eigentlich eher eine der vielen bekannten Custom Maps bzw. "Fun Maps" - aber diese Beschreibung wird DotA einfach nicht gerecht.
DotA ist sowas wie das Counter Strike der RPGs, deswegen ist es auch weltweit so beliebt und es gibt eigens dafür Meisterschaften, Turniere, Cups und Ligen sowie eine ESL Abteilung. /e: Der Grund warum es denn das CS unter den RPGs ist sollte hier vielleicht auch stehen (ups xD): Das Spiel ist zwar extrem vielschichtig und komplex, aber dennoch sehr gut ausbalanziert (was man speziell merkt wenn man erfahrener wird und nichtmehr Public spielt) und ein Sieg extrem abhängig von dem spielerischen Geschick, dem Zusammenhalt, der Flexibilität und der Taktik eines Teams abhängt.

Kurz:
Es spielen 5 Spieler gegen 5 weitere. Diese wählen aus 95 unterschiedlichen Helden um dann zusammen versuchen mit Unterstützungen von Computergesteuerten Einheiten das Gegnerische Hauptgebäude zu zerstören. 
Als einzelner spielt man also in der Regel nur einen Helden in einem 5er Team (manche Helden und Gegenstände erlauben allerdings noch zusätzlich die Kontrolle über einige Einheiten). Seinen Helden levelt man im Verlauf des Spiels von lv 1 bis zu lv 25, ein Held verfügt über 3 Fähigkeiten und einer Ultimate. Die Helden selber unterscheiden sich noch in 3 Kategorien (Agilität, Stärke und Intelligenz) und verfügen über 6 Plätze für verschiedene Gegenstände welche je nach Spielweise, Aufgabe, Taktik und Helden völlig verschieden genutzt werden.

Das Spiel ist sehr komplex und somit auch schwierig so zu erläutern, ich hoffe jemand anders kann es vielleicht noch besser ausdrücken oder meins verständlich ergänzen.


----------



## EspCap (21. November 2009)

Sieht interessant aus, ich als Wc3 Dota-Fan muss mir das natürlich anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibts denn auch nen LAN-Modus?


----------



## Tabuno (21. November 2009)

Die Freundesliste ist irgendwie verbuggt oder?


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Freundesliste ist irgendwie verbuggt oder?


Ja total, aber ich nehme an das dauert noch ein bisschen bis die wieder richtig funktioniert. Der Shop hat nämliich höchste Priorität.


----------



## Tic0 (21. November 2009)

Spiele es jetzt auch schon länger in der Closed Beta.
Macht wirklich Spass.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch LoL gegenüber HoN.

LoL hat ne schicke Grafik, im 5n5 ist es eigentlich auch relativ gut gebalanced. 

Das einzige was ich noch vermisse ist etwas mehr vielfalt. Insbesonder eben
mehr neuere Maps (bisher gibts nur 1 5n5 und 1 3n3 Map) und ggf sogar ein
paar neue/andere Spielmodis, da lässt sich ja im grunde eigentlich einiges machen.

Bin gespannt wie sich das Spiel weiterentwickelt.

mfG


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2009)

Ich denke die Maps werden noch kommen, ist ja bis jetzt nur Beta.
Paar neue Spielmodi währen mal was
CTF oder sowas, rockt sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Ich habe das Spiel jetzt auch mal angetestet. War ja erst gegen das Spiel aber HoN wurde mir einfach langweilig weil man es halt alles schon aus DotA kannte. LoL ist da einfach viel innovativer und mir scheint da alles durchdachter. Ich finde das Talentsystem echt gelungen und das man sich da mit Einflusspunkten später Champions, Runen etc. freischalten kann.

Die Grafik muss man mögen, mir gefällt sie aber die Masse spricht ja Comicgrafik nicht so an. Bin mal gespannt wann endlich der Itemshop kommt und ob er so wird wie ich es mir verspreche. Naja thumbs up!


----------



## Brial (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi, ich spiele League of Legends jetzt seid ca 2 Wochen und finde es sehr nice.

Der Itemshop ist sehr motivierend da man pro game Punkte (eine art der Währung) bekommt und somit dauerhaft verbesserungen an seinem Set-up vornehmen kann oder aber sich neue Champions kaufen kann.

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte ist die Map-Auswahl etwas fad aber ich hoffe ja noch das bald neuer zündstoff kommt xD

Als Zusammenfassung. 
-Lol ist ein sehr schöner DotA Nachfolger mit vielen verbesserungen. Das Teamplay macht extremen spaß, vorallem wenn man seine Mitglieder kennt. 
-Alle Chars sind gut ausgeglichen. Spätestens die Items ingame sorgen für perfekte Gleichberechtigung da man sie gut an die Gegner anpassen kann.
-Leichter Einstieg und leichte Spielweise.
-Nettes Spiel! 

Lg Brial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Dezember 2009)

Des einzige LOL an dem Spiel is der arschlahme GOA server.
15 kb/s sind ein WITZ!!!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich frage mich schon eine Weile inwiefern das Spiel _Massive_ und nicht nur _Multiplayer Online_ ist. Vielleicht kann mir einer von den Spielern hier ja weiterhelfen bei der Frage?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

hm also ich spiel LoL schon ne weile und kanns es sein das man mit manchen chrackterklassen klare vorteile hat?


----------



## ohhli (9. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hm also ich spiel LoL schon ne weile und kanns es sein das man mit manchen chrackterklassen klare vorteile hat?




zb?

also es gibt schon champs welche im early besser sind als andere aber dafür sind andere zu schluss hin stärker 
kommt natürlich auch auf die items drauf an

finde jeder champ hat stärken und shwächen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Januar 2010)

naja mir ist aufgefallen das man als normaler nahkämpfer probleme hat wenn man keinen stealth oder turbo hat zb dr. mundo oder sion
dieser dämliche clown wo mir der name entfallen ist, ist nach 15min spielzeit nichtmehr zu besiegen wenn er einigermaßen anständig gespielt wird...da geht alles mit 2-3 hits down
und alle fernkämpfer die ich bisher gespielt habe sind ausnahmslos sehr stark. sowohl am anfang als auch am ende zb teemo oder die seuchenratte
als magier hat mans auch schwer da man vergleichsweise schnell im staub liegt und wenn dann dieser hässliche clown auftaucht oder master yi angerast kommt sieht man schnell alt aus


----------



## ohhli (10. Januar 2010)

also ich spiel nen nahkämpfer (rammus)

gegen den clown hab ich keine probleme gut kann vorkommen das er flüchtet aber alleine angreifen kann er mich auch nicht sonst ist er down
dr.mundo und sion sind tanks mit ihnen hast du auch nicht die aufgabe gegner zu killen sondern ihre aufmerksamkeit auf dich zu lenken damit dein team sie killen kann

und ja die ratte teilt hart aus aber hält nichts aus


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> naja mir ist aufgefallen das man als normaler nahkämpfer probleme hat wenn man keinen stealth oder turbo hat zb dr. mundo oder sion
> dieser dämliche clown wo mir der name entfallen ist, ist nach 15min spielzeit nichtmehr zu besiegen wenn er einigermaßen anständig gespielt wird...da geht alles mit 2-3 hits down
> und alle fernkämpfer die ich bisher gespielt habe sind ausnahmslos sehr stark. sowohl am anfang als auch am ende zb teemo oder die seuchenratte
> als magier hat mans auch schwer da man vergleichsweise schnell im staub liegt und wenn dann dieser hässliche clown auftaucht oder master yi angerast kommt sieht man schnell alt aus


Was du brauchst ist ein gutes Team. Master Yi ist vielleicht im 1vs1 einer der stärksten Champions, aber dies ist ein Teamspiel.
Wenn z.B. Twitch (die Ratte) auftaucht, genügt ein Stun um ihn zu töten.

Dieser Clown, Shaco, ist mit den richtigen Items wirklich nicht schwach. (Mit der einen Fähigkeit trifft man 100% kritisch und durch das Item "Glanz" macht dieser Angriff doppelten Schaden und hat dadurch einen hohen Burst damage. Das Elixier des Orakels schützt dich vor Shaco, weil du ihn siehst, wenn er unsichtbar ist. Auch wenn er nur eine kurze Zeit unsichtbar ist.

Ich finde die Champion sind ziemlich gut gebalanced, wobei Twitch wirklich sehr stark sein kann.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Januar 2010)

Ja das mit dem Teamspiel klappt in zufälligen Gruppen noch nicht so gut...
Besonders schlimm finde ich diese Leute die nem verwundeten gegnerischen Champion über die komplette Map folgen, dabei die Verteidigung total vernachlässigen und dann von nem Turm umgeknödelt werden.


----------



## FruchtZwergchen (10. Januar 2010)

Nichts kommt z.Z. an HoN ran. LoL fand ich im Gegensatz zu HoN echt schrecklich.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Januar 2010)

ist Heroes of Newerth eigentlich auch kostenlos?
Dann könnte ich mal vergleich spielen


----------



## ohhli (10. Januar 2010)

hab hon auch getestet 
- finde den einstieg viel schwerer 
- es ist unübersichtlicher meiner meining nach
- viele champs sind 1:1 von dota (was ja nicht heißt das es schlecht ist)
und was für mich das wichtigste ist, die community find ich mies, sogar in noobs only matches wird gaflamed "omg noob" "kick" "feeder"usw.


----------



## Fishis (13. Februar 2010)

Moin Leute,

wer auf Echtzeit-Strategie ohne Basenbau steht dem kann ich League of Legends nur ans Herz legen. Ist kostenlos und macht richtig Laune! Download gibts unter: http://www.lol-europe.com/

Baba!


----------



## Teal (13. Februar 2010)

Naja... Den Begriff "Neu" würde ich bei einem Spiel, das schon seit gut einem halben Jahr als Retail (und zuvor auch lange in der Beta war) live ist, eher mit Vorsicht verwenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Des weiteren sollte erwähnt werden, dass es sich hierbei um einen Klon der Warcraft-III-TFT-Mod DotA (Defense of the Ancients) handelt. Wer sich darunter nichts vorstellen kann, sollte mal in buffedShow 165 rein schaun, da wird das Spiel u. A. kurz vorgestellt. Und ja, es ist ein F2P-Spiel mit Itemshop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Alternative bietet sich noch das Vollpreis-Spiel Heroes of Newerth (von den Machern von Savage 2 - tolles Spiel!) oder auch Demigod an. Beide kosten zwar einige Euro im Laden, dafür fallen jedoch danach keine Onlinegebühren an. Heroes of Newerth wurde übrigens auch mal in einem buffedClip gezeigt. Demigod wurde auch schon mal vorgestellt. Dann gibts zu guter Letzt noch Avalon Heroes, aber das habe ich mir bisher nicht weiter angeschaut... Sieht aber auch ganz nett aus:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Suj9_Hd6lgU[/youtube]


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

mich wunderts das hier keiner reinschreibt es spielen doch schon echt viele Buffies LoL (ich weigere mich ja noch aber so wies aussieht nimmer lang :O )


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Februar 2010)

Weils kein Strategiespiel ist schätz ich mal.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2010)

Und weil's schon 'n zwei Seiten Thread dazu gibt. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/130901-league-of-legends-neues-dota/


----------



## Asayur (17. Februar 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Weils kein Strategiespiel ist schätz ich mal.



Ähm welchem Genre würdest du es den sonst zusprechen? Es ist mehr so, dass das Spiele Allgemein Forum
recht leer ist, hier passiert nicht viel *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Februar 2010)

Action, Rollenspiele oder sonstige, passt überall besser hin.
Nur weil die Urversion des Spiels in Form eines Mods auf einem Strategiespiel basiert ist es das noch lange nicht, welchen strategischen Part erfüllst du dort denn? Genau, effektiv keinen.


----------



## Teal (17. Februar 2010)

Rollenspiel? Teilweise, ja. Einige Eltemente davon sind vorhanden. 
Action? Hat so ziemlich jedes Spiel außer vielleicht Solitär. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LoL ist wie das Original-DotA ein Gernehybrid. Aber die Strategiekomponente (die grundlegende Steuerung, Taktik als Motor des Spiels, usw.) ist nach wie vor immer noch das Kernstück von LoL. Gyromancer oder PuzzleQuest sind auch keine reinen Rollenspiele, auch wenn es hier ebenfalls eine Charakterentwicklung und Quests gibt. Es ist auch nur ein aufgemotzes Puzzle-Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darum denke ich schon, dass LoL _am ehesten_ ins Strategie-Forum gehört.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Rollenspiel? Teilweise, ja. Einige Eltemente davon sind vorhanden.
> Action? Hat so ziemlich jedes Spiel außer vielleicht Solitär.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




BOA sag nix gegen solitär das spiel ist genial und hat mir in so ziemlich jeder IT stunde geholfen das ganze überhaupt zu überstehn.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Februar 2010)

Letztendlich interpretierst du das Strategiegenre aber falsch. Grundlegend sollte man es wenn überhaupt mit Echtzeitstrategie in Verbindung bringen, denn sobald eine Actionkomponente (wie sie bei jedem, nicht rundenbasiertem, Strategiespiel welches mir so einfällt vorhanden ist) dazu verändert es das gesamte Spielgefühl und verändert das Gameplay so sehr das es dann schon bestenfalls in ein Subgenre gehört.

Über die Taktik und das Spiel als solches braucht man glaub ich nicht viel debattieren, die meisten mit denen man dort zusammenspielt hat man vorher nie gesehen und daraus ergibt sich eigentlich nie mehr als "alle jetzt dahin" als "Taktik", eine Taktik kommt erst ins Spiel wenn man Inhouse oder Cups spielt und selbst dann, auf absolut höchstem spielerischen Niveau, beschränkt sich eine vornerein abgesprochene Taktik auf die Heldenwahl und dessen Rollen (Tank/sub, Carry/sub, Supporter/sub) und deren damit verbundene Equipmentwahl. Wobei sich das jetzt sehr auf DotA und etwas in Richtung HoN bewegt, LoL geht nicht soweit das man mit jedem Helden jede Rolle einnehmen kann und das sich bestimmte Ausrüstungsvarianten zusammen nicht anbieten.

Was ich damit sagen will: Taktik ist nur ein extrem kleiner Teil des Spiels, ein zwar sehr ausschlaggebender, weil man eben durch einen Grundlegenenden Fehler in dieser das Spiel abgeben kann, aber dennoch sind Reflexe, Map Awareness und einfaches Teamplay weit wichtiger.

In meinen Augen gehört es zu den Rollenspielen, zu denen gibt es prinzipiell zwei verschiedene Ansichten:
- die der RP Spieler, welche sich in eine Rolle versetzen wollen und dann diese Spielen. Damit haben diese Spiele, zugegeben, herzlich wenig zu tun.
- und die, für die der Supernintendo und die PSX damals den Heiligen Gral darstellten, Spieler, welche Charaktere aufleveln und ihre Zeit in die Spezialisierung dieser stecken (Beispiele wären alle möglichen RPG Titel für den SNES/die PSX, über Diablo aber auch alte MMORPGs welche eben nicht auf dem europäischem, sondern auf den asiatischen Markt groß wurden, speziell Ragnarok, FFOnline, Talesweaver..; wobei ja auch schon bei WoW und anderen nextGen MMORPGs auf dem europäischem Markt der RP Kram für den Großteil der Spieler kaum noch Bedeutung hat)


/e Solitär hat sehr wohl ne Actionkomponente, da man das Spiel auf Zeit und mit einer daraus hervorgehenden Punkteanzahl spielt - weniger Zeit = mehr Punkte


----------



## Asayur (17. Februar 2010)

Gut ich muss dir in vielen Punkten eindeutig zustimmen, durch das Mikromanagement, der Map Awareness (ein "reines" Rollenspiel spielt sich hauptsächlich auf dem "aktuellen Kartenabschnitt" ab, während im Strategiegenre mehrere und sich verschiebende Fronten zur selben Zeit quer über die Map verstreut sein können) und dem wenn auch richtigerweise stark schwankenden Teil an Taktik hätte ich es auch ins
Strategieforum gepackt, aber wie Teal schon richtig sagte, dürfen wir hier nicht grob gesagt nur Schwarz oder Weiss sehen, sondern müssen das Produkt an sich sehen, was ein sehr guter Mix aus 
Strategie und (Action-)Rollenspiel also rein theoretisch könnte dieser Fred sowohl hier als auch im RPG Forum stehen und würde trotzdem recht gut passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (18. Februar 2010)

League of Legends hat enorm viele strategische Elemente und ich würde es auch eher in den Strategie-Sektor ordnen als in den MMO Bereich. Wobei es selbstverständlich auch MMO / Rollenspielelemente aufweist.

Unabhängig davon welchem Bereich es nun "eindeutig" zuzuordnen ist kann ich das Spiel guten Gewissens jedem nur empfehlen. Es kostet nichts und macht unheimlich viel Spaß. Die geplanten Updates sehen alle sehr vielversprechend aus und werden den Spielspaß sicher noch deutlich steigern. Ich würd mich freuen wenn ich den ein oder anderen von euch in LoL hin und wieder in einem Match sehen würde :-)


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2010)

FruchtZwergchen schrieb:


> Nichts kommt z.Z. an HoN ran. LoL fand ich im Gegensatz zu HoN echt schrecklich.



Ich kenne viele Leute, die sagen Hon sei schrecklich. Da du kein Argument gebracht hast, muss ich das ja auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (19. Februar 2010)

Hab die beiden League of Legends Threads mal verbunden.


----------



## Kremlin (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe HoN und LoL gespielt und kann klar sagen: mir gefällt LoL einfach besser. Die Community bei HoN ist einfach schrecklich. Anfänger werden aufs übelste geflammed, falls sie einen Gank etc. verpassen. Schlimm, was man da teilweise im Chat miterleben muss.


----------



## Martel (22. Februar 2010)

Erstmal danke für diesen geilen Spieletipp! Wir haben es am We auf unserer Lan das erstemal gespielt.
Da wri Dota einfach nicht mit 5 Leuten Spielen konnten. Wenn ein Team nur zu zweit ist, hat es so gut wie verloren.

LOL- hat uns sehr viele Stunden Spaß gebracht, leider aber gerade bei dem ersten Match auch sehr viel Frust. Wir dachten wir würden gegen die AI spielen zum ausprobieren, waren aber wohl in einem Wertungsmatch. Naja, wir haben unseren Pelz so teuer wie möglich verkauft, aber was wir dort als Flame um die Ohren gehauen bekommen haben ist einfach lächerlich. Von Multiboxer bis zu Farmbots. Wir haben es zwar mit Humor genommen, wurden aber dennoch gemeldet. Mal schauen ob da noch was kommt, aber ansonsten macht es riesieg Spaß. Und die kämpfe gegen die KI waren sehr angenehm (zumal nicht ganz nüchtern ). Spätere 5 vs 5 gingen besser und ich denke das es nun dort ein neues Team gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also danke nochmal für den Spieletipp! 


ps: läuft auch in 5040*1050 in gegensatz zu DOTA *sabber* Einzig, die bwegungen werden nur dort dargestellt wo das Interface zu sehen ist ( denke 19***1 sowie so irgendwas). Aber das fällt nicht wikrlich auf.


----------



## Pente (22. Februar 2010)

Freut mich echt, dass das Spiel soviel Anklang findet. Ich freu mich vorallem auf die kommenden Patches und neuen Maps in LoL (http://www.lol-europe.com/indev/in_development). Vielleicht sieht man sich beim ein oder anderem Match ja im Spiel.


----------



## Mäuserich (19. Mai 2010)

Ich kram den Thread mal wieder hoch, weil mir persönlich LoL unglaublich gut gefällt.

DotA hab ich damals recht lange bei nem RL-Freund der aktiver Spieler war mit angesehen und auch mal angetestet. Mich hats, trotz des guten Spielkonzepts, nicht überzeugt weil die Bedienung viel zu umständlich war.

Dann kam LoL und machte eigendlich alles richtig was ich an DotA zu bemängeln hatte.
Ich bin jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen dabei und hab tierischen Spass.

Im Vorfeld hatte ich mich schon mal über die Champions informiert und interessierte mich sehr für Teemo (hab nen Hang zu allem was niedlich ist) und Twitch (naja mein Nickname sagt wohl alles ^^).
Glücklicherweise war Teemo in meiner Einsteigerwoche auch in der Rota und ich konnte ihn ausführlich antesten und er gefiehl mir. Dann hab ich mir noch Twitch geleistet, der mir noch einen Tick mehr zusagt und Teemo freigespielt. Jetzt habe ich meine beiden Champions und bin auf ewig versorgt ^^ (hab auch mal andere getestet, aber Mellee und Caster liegen mir nicht so).

Wer mal Lust auf ein Spielchen hat:
"Deredan" heisse ich in LoL, bzw. man kann mich auch hier per PN erreichen und sich mal für ne Runde verabreden!


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2010)

bin jetzt echt voll auf diesem game xD
Ich spiel Janna, als suppoter mit schilden und kicken  (Boah haut das rein, letztens 24 Assists xD 1 kill 1 tode oder so)  ODER Wirbelsturm um die gegner am weglaufen zu hindern oder auf range zu schwaechen, voll auf AP gehen und mit schild auf sich selber fett dmg. Der verlangsamende spell haut auch gut rein, und mit dem ultimate kick ich immer solche faceroll noob klassen wie Evelyn oder Warwick weg-.- dann entkomm ich wenigstens

und Twisted Fate (Der haut echt alles um xD Nur gegen Shacko seh ich echt alt aus, egal was ich versuche.
Ansonsten kommt fast keiner gegen DEN Dmg an, wenn ich erstmal 2.3 Attacken pro Sekunde hab. Wits End und Sword of the Divine sind auch eine richtig toedliche Combo hehe
die ersten 3 runden hab ich so aufs mowl bekommen, aber mittlerweile hab ichs gecheckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber immernoch 0 wins )=


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [...]
> und Twisted Fate (Der haut echt alles um xD Nur gegen Shacko seh ich echt alt aus, egal was ich versuche.
> Ansonsten kommt fast keiner gegen DEN Dmg an, wenn ich erstmal 2.3 Attacken pro Sekunde hab. Wits End und Sword of the Divine sind auch eine richtig toedliche Combo hehe
> die ersten 3 runden hab ich so aufs mowl bekommen, aber mittlerweile hab ichs gecheckt
> ...


Twisted Fate hatte ich am Anfang auch mal als potentiellen Champion für mich angedacht weil er mir vom Style her echt gut gefällt, allerdings lasen sich seine Fähigkeiten recht seltsam, bzw. eher "schwach".

Jetzt hatte ich in der letzten Woche 4 mal das Vergnügen gegen nen TF in der Midlane 1on1 antreten zu dürfen und habe gehörigen Respekt gelernt.
Er ist ganz gut zu kontern wenn man sich drauf eingestellt hat, aber dennoch kann er grad beim early extremst nerven...


----------



## Pente (24. Juni 2010)

Ich freu mich auf die bevorstehende Season 1 von League of Legends und evtl sieht man den ein oder anderen ja bei einem Ranglisten-Game wieder :-)


----------



## AemJaY (24. Juni 2010)

kenne LoL nicht, kenne DotA nicht, spiele HoN und bin glücklich...


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Ewigkeiten mit DotA verbracht, extrem viele Publics (zum Großteil in einer Gilde jeden Abend mit zig Spielen), habe Dota-League en Masse gespielt (>1k Spiele) und auch tatsächliche Clanwars waren mir ein Begriff.

Nebenbei wurden sehr viele Maps angetestet, die sich ähnlich verhalten sollten, aber ich denke einfach, DotA hat die fairsten Bedingungen und die meisten Möglichkeiten, mit Skill etwas voranzutreiben.

In vielen heutigen Spielen wird das Wissen über Items und Bugs viel höher gesetzt als der Skill des einzelnen Spielers.

Wer die großen Spieler mal erlebt hat, weiß, was DotA spielen tatsächlich bedeutet. Es mag sein, das es mtitlerweile viele gibt, die abgewandert sind, weil es einfach auch so ist, das wenige schlechte Spieler das Verlieren der Spiele ausmachen können. Aber trotzdem bleibt es das Nonplusultra.

Ich habe damals schon völlig verschiedene Helden gespielt und beherrsche auch ejtzt noch jede einzelne Klasse und auch jede Lane auf jede Weise. Meine letzten Dota-League Sigs endeten beispielsweise mit einem Earthshaker, der nach 8 Minuten Dagger hatte. 

Ich habe damals Invoker mit SunStrikes gespielt und VIELE Kills dadurch gesammelt, das ich im Gefühl hatte, das diese Person nun hier oder da ist. Ich bezweifle, das andere Spiele sowas zu bieten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (18. Juli 2010)

was kann man eigentlich mit diesen einfluss punkten kaufen da mein shop bugt? danke für die antworten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2010)

So habs mir nun auch mal runter geladen und muss sagen, hammer Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Helden sind jeder für sich einzigartig, es kommt hier wirklich auf Skill an. Das Statistik-System erinnert mich doch stark an die Arena-Wertungen aus WoW. Auch die Skill-Bäume sind von der Grafik her 1 zu 1 übernommen. Das ist durchaus positiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand vllt Lust auf ein paar Matches bzw spielt es noch jemand ?


----------



## M_of_D (3. August 2010)

Ich spiele League of Legends auch schon seit längerem und es macht einfach wahnsinnig Spass, ähnlich wie die ersten Monate in Dota 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn jemand mal nen Tank ala Rammus oder Singed braucht schreibt mich einfach Ingame ( Billy Blaze) an.


----------



## LeWhopper (22. September 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> original > nachmache
> 
> mehr ist nicht zu sagen :/



Also ich hab beides gespielt und komme auch zum Entschluss das LoL mir nicht nur mehr Spaß als Dota macht. Nein, Ich zahle lieber den Entwicklern von LoL Geld um mir neue Skins für die Charaktere zu kaufen. Als weiterhin 13 Euro (im Monat) für WoW auszugeben.

Bin zwar erst LvL 6 da ich aber schon Dota vom Spielprinzip mochte und mir die kleinen Verbesserungen wie z.b. 

- Komplett Deutsches Spiel
- Empfohlene Items für Jeden Helden
- Schnelle Matches 
- Oder auch Matches mit Freunden dank Freundesliste
- Ältere aber nicht hässliche Grafik 

im Vergleich zu Dota besser finde. Sag ich nur Laden, Testen und Spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Zur Balance kann ich jetzt noch nichts genaues Sagen aber bis jetzt ist mir nichts negativ Aufgefallen. (Ja ich weiß das Dota 1A ausbalanciert ist aber mir wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Beckenblockade (23. September 2010)

Hab 5 Jahre DotA gespielt und bin nun auf LoL umgestiegen. Es ist einfach praktischer, da es um Längen einfacher ist als DotA und ich somit endlich Leute aus meinem Umfeld dazu bewegen konnte einzusteigen.


----------



## Xaregoth (29. September 2010)

Einfach vom Spielprinzip ja aber Ingame muss man trotzdem nach viel Skill beweisen zumindest bei Premade Quere.
Um auch für mich noch ein bisschen Werbung zu machen Link ich einfach mal den Download-Link ;-)


----------



## LeWhopper (2. Oktober 2010)

Xaregoth schrieb:


> Einfach vom Spielprinzip ja aber Ingame muss man trotzdem nach viel Skill beweisen zumindest bei Premade Quere.
> Um auch für mich noch ein bisschen Werbung zu machen Link ich einfach mal den Download-Link ;-)



Du meinst Werbe Link 

Hier der Downloadlink von CHIP


----------



## Ehnoah (6. Oktober 2010)

also bei Premade brauch man ein wenig skill aber solange man Random Spielt finde ich ist es keine Herausforderung. Mag daran liegen das ich Dota oft ESL mäßig gespielt habe.

PS: Finde aber HoN so an sich besser. Auch wenn da wie bei Dota noch arg am Balance gearbeitet werden muss. ( das ist bei LoL ganz okey )


----------



## Pente (6. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> also bei Premade brauch man ein wenig skill aber solange man Random Spielt finde ich ist es keine Herausforderung.


Dann versuch dich mal in der Solo-5on5-Ranked Ladder. Es ist alles andere als leicht dort ein Rating von 1500+ zu erreichen, eher im Gegenteil. Da ist die Chance im Rating schnell zu steigen in Premade Ranked Games deutlich höher!


----------



## LeWhopper (21. Oktober 2010)

Wäre nett wenn den Thread mal jemand Pinnen könnte. Damit nicht immer wieder neue League of Legends Threads erstellt werden.


----------



## Trooperus (27. Oktober 2010)

Spiele LoL schon seit paar Monaten und bin begeistert davon 
Hab mich schon auf lvl 30 hochgeackert mit bescheidenen 200 Wins und 190 looses (manchmal hat man pech mit teammates bei Random.
Falls wer mal lust hat mit mir nen paar Games zu machen:
Ingame Ærox anschreiben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Bei mir funzt LoL nicht mehr. Wenn ich den Client starten will, wird dieser sofort wieder geschlossen. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem !?


----------



## Pente (4. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt LoL nicht mehr. Wenn ich den Client starten will, wird dieser sofort wieder geschlossen. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem !?


Versuch das Spiel mal neu zu installieren.


----------



## Somero (4. November 2010)

Bin jetzt auch durch die neue Buffed-Ausgabe auf das Spiel gekommen^^ 
Bis jetzt find ichs toll, hab halt nur seit ca 3 Jahren kein Dota gespielt


----------



## Pente (5. November 2010)

Somero schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch durch die neue Buffed-Ausgabe auf das Spiel gekommen^^
> Bis jetzt find ichs toll, hab halt nur seit ca 3 Jahren kein Dota gespielt


Freut mich zu hören  :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Versuch das Spiel mal neu zu installieren.



Hat sich erledigt, wird grad ein 1 GB Patch geladen. Trotzdem Danke 

Edit: Ok, neu installieren ... -.-*


----------



## TrollJumper (8. November 2010)

Hab LoL auf den Rat eines guten Kumpels hin angefangen.
Leider ist er jetzt schon lvl 30 und ich erst lvl 12. Wenn ich also mit ihm zusammen spiele bekomm ich die volle Packung ;(.
Aber an sich ist das Spiel sehr geil. Leute die einfach mal was solo reißen wollen haben meist die Arschkarte.
Klar, es gibt Champs die schon arg auf Faceroll ausgelegt sind (Garen, Mordekaiser) aber dann gibts wieder anspruchsvollere Champs. 
Das Spiel is gut gebalancet und die Grafik hat ihren eigenen Charme. Ich empfehl es wirklich jedem, das Spiel erstmal zu testen bevor man "DotA Klon!" schreit.


----------



## Pente (11. November 2010)

League of Legends kann so schön sein. Das letzte Spiel gegen das französische Team war jedoch sehr ... einseitig :-)

[attachment=11354:5on5_stats.jpg]


----------



## TrollJumper (12. November 2010)

Hachja Franzosen gehen mir sehr auf den Geist, da diese meinen sie haben es nicht nötig sich Englisch zu verständigen.


----------



## Ehnoah (19. November 2010)

Wird immer unbalancer je mehr Heros kommen. Naja dieFirma brauch Geld =( darum immer die neuen "Heros" schade!


----------



## TrollJumper (22. November 2010)

Also so unbalanced is das Spiel nicht. 
Na ok, ich spiel mit Kassadin aber der is gebalanced!^^


----------



## MrParadise (18. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das Spiel auch längere Zeit gespielt, nur ich finde Dota bleibt einfach Dota da kann keiner was dran ändern^^


----------



## Höllensturz (19. Januar 2011)

naja dota bleibt dota und LoL bleibt LoL, sind beide sehr gut gemacht und haben ihr eigenes feeling


----------



## LeWhopper (21. Januar 2011)

MrParadise schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel auch längere Zeit gespielt, nur ich finde Dota bleibt einfach Dota da kann keiner was dran ändern^^



DOTA 2


----------



## skyline930 (21. Januar 2011)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Wird immer unbalancer je mehr Heros kommen. Naja dieFirma brauch Geld =( darum immer die neuen "Heros" schade!



Ach komm, guck dir Renekton an, der wurde sofort am Tag vom Release angepasst, ich finde LoL ist schon mehr oder weniger balanced. Klar, manche Heros sind schon stark, aber dann weicht man direkten 1vs1 Begegnungen aus, und in Teamfights werden die eh focused. Und manche Champions haben halt einfach ihre "Counter"-Champs, wo man teilweise Lust bekommt mit der Tastatur auf irgendwas einzuprügeln. 

Naja, ich spiel im Moment meinen Gangplank aka Critplank aka Squeeshytwohitmit1.5kparrrleyplank aka Ihrhasstmeineultiplank 
Ein Spell der critten kann und kranken Dmg gibt und Onhit procct, ein Healreduce mit jedem Autohit, ein Heal+Cleanse in einem Spell, ein AD/Movespeed Gruppenbuff + passiv auf sich selbst und eine globale Ulti mit einer wahnsinnigem AoE-Radius und Dmg + Slow. Achja, hab ich schon erwähnt das jeder Lasthit mit der Q 16 Gold extra gibt? Mir fehlen im Moment aber noch Runen, und ich bin nur Sorcererlevel 20 - also hab ich auch noch nich alle Plätze.

Übrigens, probiert mal einen Vlad auf "reinen" Tank zu spielen. Sorcerers Shoes - Warmog - Rylais - Geistersicht/Will of the Ancients - Force of Nature - Thornmail/Banshees Vail.
Das ergibt einen unkaputtbaren Vlad mit rund 5k life, 150+ Armor/MR, und einem kranken Selfheal und Slow. Geistersicht/WotA sind meiner Meinung relativ gleich, Geistersicht erhöht passive Lebensreg, WotA bringt noch ein bisschen mehr HP und MR und Spellvamp. Thornmail/BV hängt vom Gegnerteam ab, ob die halt mehr AD oder AP haben.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2011)

Ich geb dem Spiel gerade nochmal ne Chance, das letzte mal als ichs gespielt habe wars noch in der closed Beta.
Hab nun auch als blutiger Anfänger nen paar Runden gespielt und frage mich gerade wieso man nur nen paar Helden zur Auswahl hat. Außerdem kann man sich im Shop neue Helden kaufen aber kann man die vorher ausprobieren und wieso kosten die unterschiedlich viel?


----------



## skyline930 (23. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich geb dem Spiel gerade nochmal ne Chance, das letzte mal als ichs gespielt habe wars noch in der closed Beta.
> Hab nun auch als blutiger Anfänger nen paar Runden gespielt und frage mich gerade wieso man nur nen paar Helden zur Auswahl hat. Außerdem kann man sich im Shop neue Helden kaufen aber kann man die vorher ausprobieren und wieso kosten die unterschiedlich viel?



Hi,
die Champions werden einmal pro Woche (meistens unregelmäßig) gewechselt. Dabei sind es immer 10 zufällig ausgewählte Champions, dabei ist es jedoch so, das immer jew. 2 Melee DPS, 2 Ranged DPS, 2 Mages, 2 Supports und 2 Tanks sind. 
Du kannst die Helden nur dann ausprobieren, wenn sie eben frei sind, und wenn du den Champ nicht blind kaufen willst, musst du wohl oder übel warten bis er frei ist, oder wenn du Freunde hast die das Spiel zocken vielleicht mal dazu überreden dich eine oder zwei Proberunden spielen zu lassen.
Die Championkosten berechnen sich wie folgt: Es gibt 3 bzw. 4 Champion "Pools":

1. Heroic - 450 IP
2. Epic - 1350 IP
3. Legendary - 3150 bzw 6300 IP

Dabei ist es aber nicht so das Legendary Champs zwangsweise im Facerollmode alles onehitten, aber man muss sagen das im 1vs1 die Legendarys größtenteils überlegen sind. Im Early ist jedoch mMn. alles gut angeglichen, und im Mid-Late sind es größtenteils eh Teamfights, wo die Champs auch gut angeglichen sind. Meistens haben die Legendarys einfach nur coolere Spells und mehr Style (Malzahar <3)


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2011)

Hmn, dauert ja dann ne Weile bis man sie alle hat :>
Ich finde kann mich ja nur belesen und auf Youtube nach brauchbarem Material suchen. Renekton, Olaf, Corki, Karthus, Malzahar und Trundle klingen alle gut - aber kann ich mit denen dann auch was anfangen.. wäre doof wenn nicht.
Momentan spiele ich nur Caitlyn und Vlad, bin auch erst Lv 5 oder 6, kA. Ist jedenfalls deutlich besser als früher. Malsehen wieviele Punkte ich zusammenkriege und was der nächste Pool hervorbringt.


----------



## Pente (24. Januar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Es gibt 3 bzw. 4 Champion "Pools":
> 
> 1. Heroic - 450 IP
> 2. Epic - 1350 IP
> ...


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Mittlerweile gibt es 5 verschiedene Pools:

*450 IP:*
- Ashe, Nunu, Soraka, Sivir, Master Yi, Kayle
*1350 IP:*
- Poppy, Nasus, Veigar, Dr. Mundo, Amumu, Evelynn, Singed, Zilean, Janna, Tryndamere, Tristana, Sion, Ryze, Fiddlesticks, Twisted Fate, Annie, Alistar
*3150 IP:*
-LeBlanc, Lux, Shen, Garen, Akali, Mordekaiser, Gragas, Udyr, Nidalee, Heimerdinger, Katarina, Pantheon, Malphite, Taric, Gangplank, Kassadin, Shaco, Rammus, Cho'Gath, Morgana, Jax, Sona, Warwick, Teemo, Urgot, Xin Zhao, Olaf
*4800 IP:*
- Trundle
*6300 IP:*
- Renekton, Caitlyn, Cassiopeia, Irelia, Swain, Kog'Maw, Malzahar, Kennen, Blitzcrank, Corki, Anivia, Karthus, Ezreal, Miss Fortune, Vladimir, Galio, Twitch

Die IP Kosten sagen nichts über die Stärke eines Champions aus. Eine gut gespielte Ashe ist nach wie vor einer der stärksten AD Carrys im Spiel und kostet nur 450 IP. Die Kosten der Champions lassen sich ziemlich simpel erklären: je leichter ein Champion zu handhaben ist desto weniger kostet er. LoL-Einsteiger müssen sich ihre IP Punkte mühsam erspielen und durch die IP-Kostenabstufung ist eigentlich fast von selbst garantiert, dass Einsteiger ersteinmal mit Champions vorlieb nehmen die wenig kosten und die einen sanften Einstieg in die Spielmechanik der Champions garantieren.

Klar gibt es nun sicher viele die behaupten werden, dass es bei den 6300er Champions auch einige Champions gibt bei denen der Spieler nichts können muss. Dieser Eindruck täuscht gewaltig. Zwischen "einen Champion spielen können" und "einen Champion wirklich beherrschen" liegen nunmal Welten. Einige der 6300er Champions fallen in die Kategorie "easy to handle, hard to master". Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass League of Legends ein Teamspiel ist und nur weil ein Champion 6300 IP kostet heißt es noch längst nicht, dass er in jedes Teamsetup passt oder gar gegen jedes Gegnersetup bestehen kann.

Wer sich dafür interessiert wie gut Champions sich in ein Team einfügen, hier gibt's Elementz-Tier-List:
http://reignofelementz.com/tier-list/


----------



## skyline930 (24. Januar 2011)

Hi Pente, Trundle zählt aber trotzdem zu den Legendary-Champions.  Trotzdem finde ich haben 6300 Champs stärkere Skills, was sie aber (wo du völlig recht hast) nicht zu Facerollchamps macht. Als Beispiel Malzahars Ulti, oder Vlad der mit seiner Blutlache einer verbesserte Active vom Hourglass hat. Trotzdem, meine Lieblingschamps sind noch immer Annie, Ryze und Mundo


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2011)

Was schätzt ihr wann der nächste Pool freigeschaltet wird?
Caitlyn werde ich jedenfalls nicht kaufen, auch wenn ich sie spielerisch ziemlich geil finde und sie auch verdammt gefährlich ist (hab im letzten Spiel mit ihr den gegnerischen Nunu ge-two-hitted) hat sie kaum Potenzial der mich das Spiel gewinnen lässt, zu wenig Tankability und AE. Jedenfalls nicht mit den meisten Randoms.
Mhn man, ich will die Helden testen können xD - Tryndamere hat ziemliches haudrauf Potenzial und Olaf schickt auch.

Gibt es eigentlich son Testmodus in dem ich quasi solo im Spiel bin und einfach nen paar Sachen testen kann? Items, farms usw.?


----------



## skyline930 (24. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr wann der nächste Pool freigeschaltet wird?
> Caitlyn werde ich jedenfalls nicht kaufen, auch wenn ich sie spielerisch ziemlich geil finde und sie auch verdammt gefährlich ist (hab im letzten Spiel mit ihr den gegnerischen Nunu ge-two-hitted) hat sie kaum Potenzial der mich das Spiel gewinnen lässt, zu wenig Tankability und AE. Jedenfalls nicht mit den meisten Randoms.
> Mhn man, ich will die Helden testen können xD - Tryndamere hat ziemliches haudrauf Potenzial und Olaf schickt auch.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich son Testmodus in dem ich quasi solo im Spiel bin und einfach nen paar Sachen testen kann? Items, farms usw.?



Die Rotation ist meistens am Dienstag/Mittwoch.
Wenn du Nunu (einen Tank, eig) twohittest dann ist das wirklich kein Maß. Das war dann einfach ein Kackboon, sry 
Caitlyn ist halt ein AD Carry - die braucht nicht tanky sein  Der AoE der Q ist verdammt imba :O Und Tankability - hol dir ein Frozen Mallet (Frosthammer glaub ich) 700 life, ad, slow bei jedem autohit. Und ansonsten eben Armor oder MR, je nach gegenerischem Team.

Trynda kann relativ einfach zu zocken sein, aber du musst das Timing von der Ulti draufhaben, und ich finde ohne Runen ist er recht schwer zu spielen. Olaf ist auch relativ schwer. Aber mann muss dazusagen das ich mit Melees in LoL wirklich extrem schwer zurechtkomme xD

Es gibt den Modus gegen Bots - aber er ist wirklich sinnlos. Die Bots sind TOTAL hirnlos, das bringt nur vielleicht mal Itembuilds zu testen oder Junglen/Lasthitten zu üben.
Der neue Modus gegen Bots - ist im Moment auch noch hirnlos. Sie haben es zwar geschafft das die Tanks tanky items holen, und das Dragon gewardet wird und defended wird, und das mal gegankt wird, jedoch ganken mages ohne Mana, Tankbots werden sich stupide Guardian Angel holen, Dragon wird grundsätzlich gewardet und gecheckt, um jeden preis. 
Trotzdem viel Spaß noch in LoL


----------



## MrBlaki (24. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe ich darf das hier posten wenn nicht löscht es einfach.
Wollte euch nur eine Seite empfehlen.
www.leaguecraft.com

Dort findet ihr unter Community > Guides, hunderte von Champion und Taktik Guides.
Allgemein kann man Guides von Ronakh oder Girlstar empfehlen ^^

Auch zum momentan neustem Champion ist ein sehr geiler Guide zu finden.
Ich erziele damit durchschnittlich 10 Kills 2 Tode und X Assists.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte einfach nach 32 Minuten ~280 Creeps gekillt und 16/0 Stats - mein Inventar war voll mit ausgebauten Items. 1 Krit + 1 denn Passiven 8ten Schuss -> down.
Problem: das hilft einem auch nicht wenn die Teamstats so aussehen 19:42. -.-'
Eben auch, diese kleine Mumie und ich mit Caitlyn haben das Spiel komplett dominiert aber nen feedenen Warwick und zwei afkler von Beginn nachdem sie 2x verreckt sind haben uns das Spiel trotzdem verlieren lassen - das ist ziemlich frustrierend ^^

Ich habe den Hammer auch 1-2 mal gebaut aber fand ihn nicht so sinnvoll, den Slow braucht man generell nicht und der Itemslot ist halt verschwendet weil man generell was besseres reintun könnte. Aber ich will mich mal nicht zu weit rauslehnen, ich werd das mal gegen Bots testen - außerdem bin ich noch low Level und konnte weder Flash noch komplette Tier 3 Runen und Meisterschaften ausprobieren - das ändert sich sicher alles noch.

Bin halt nochn Lowbob


----------



## skyline930 (25. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hatte einfach nach 32 Minuten ~280 Creeps gekillt und 16/0 Stats - mein Inventar war voll mit ausgebauten Items. 1 Krit + 1 denn Passiven 8ten Schuss -> down.
> Problem: das hilft einem auch nicht wenn die Teamstats so aussehen 19:42. -.-'
> Eben auch, diese kleine Mumie und ich mit Caitlyn haben das Spiel komplett dominiert aber nen feedenen Warwick und zwei afkler von Beginn nachdem sie 2x verreckt sind haben uns das Spiel trotzdem verlieren lassen - das ist ziemlich frustrierend ^^
> 
> ...



Jop, hatte heute einen Ryze im Spiel, der sich sage und schreibe 12 (in Worten. ZWÖLF!!!!!!!!!!!) mal von Blitzcrank ins gegnerische Team grabben ließ. Und ich war der einzige der misses etc gesagt hat, und die (völlig korrekte) Focusreihenfolge gesagt hat, und wurde mit einem 4-fachen "stfu"-like comment zum schweigen gebracht. Obwohl ich normal nicht leave, wars mir in dem Spiel zu dumm.

Als kleiner Tipp für dich - der Hammer *kann* extrem nützlich sein. Als Caitlyn nicht so, da du dein Netz hast, aber allgemein ist er sehr nice. Es ist eins von den Items die gut Life UND nützliche stats geben. mMn für AD champs das nonplusultra in deff items. Alle 6 Slots auf Damage auszubauen bringt halt den Vorteil dass du extremen Damage fährst - aber ein toter Carry bringts auch nicht. Im Normalfall sieht es so aus, dass du 1 Slot Boots hast, 1-2 Slots Deff (Frosthammer, Rylais, Banshees Vail) und den Rest auf full Damage gehst.
Edit: Und da du als guter Carry im Normalfall eh focused wirst, hast du ein Problem wenn du 6 Slots AD Items hast. Wenn du wirklich vom gesamten Team focused wirst, hast du eh schlechte Karten, aber mit Sorcspells und ein paar Deffitems kommst du teilweise auch weg. (Flash durch Wände ftw )


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Januar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> 1. der Hammer *kann* extrem nützlich sein. Als Caitlyn nicht so, da du dein Netz hast
> 2. Alle 6 Slots auf Damage auszubauen bringt halt den Vorteil dass du extremen Damage fährst
> 3. Und da du als guter Carry im Normalfall eh focused wirst



1. Im Rated wirst du auf jedem halbwegs intelligenten AD -Carry ein Banshee's sehen, wenn nicht hat er es entweder drauf, oder er sollte noch 100 - 200 Unrated spielen.
2. Wie du schon gesagt hast, ist der Frosthammer hier das Nonplusultra. 700 Life + den Dmg und den Slow. Zählt somit hier allerdings auch nur als Semideff, und ein Banshee's ist mMn Pflicht für fast jeden Carry. (Im Rated)
3. Wiederrum nur im Rated diskutabel. Im Unrated hab ich schon ewig keine Focusziele mehr erlebt, wie du schon erzählt hast. Da werd ich selbst als Yi (bereits mit 14/2/xx Stats) links liegen gelassen. Nur damit sie dann den Rammus in Defstance neben mir focusen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Januar 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich darf das hier posten wenn nicht löscht es einfach.
> Wollte euch nur eine Seite empfehlen.
> www.leaguecraft.com



Da fällt mir noch schnell ein Einwurf ein. 
Ich habe Leaguecraft lange benutzt und muss mittlerweile eindeutig sagen, dass es eine (mMn) weitaus bessere Alternative gibt: mobafire.com
Sowohl in Übersichtlichkeit, Guidekompetenz und -ausführlichkeit und Userkompetenz.
Dort würde ich euch vorallem die Guides und Builds von DEWO, HeAt, Apotheosis, etc. empfehlen. Gibt auch sehr gute Scoresortierung, auf die durchweg Verlass ist.
Außerdem werdet ihr auch viele Guides zu Runen, Masteries, Spieltaktiken, usw. finden, und könnt natürlich auch selbet Guides reinstellen.

So far, Fr33.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Januar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Trynda kann relativ einfach zu zocken sein, aber du musst das Timing von der Ulti draufhaben, und ich finde ohne Runen ist er recht schwer zu spielen. Olaf ist auch relativ schwer. Aber mann muss dazusagen das ich mit Melees in LoL wirklich extrem schwer zurechtkomme xD



Tja, die Meelefraktion ist halt was für die Könner, du Kiter. 
Trynda ist btw, wie ich finde, einer dieser Carries auf denen Deffitems (bzw. Semideff) verschwendeter Slotplatz ist. Crit, Crit, Crit, Critdmg, Dmg, AS. Das ist die Prioritätenliste, und ich spiele sehr erfolgreich Trynda, auch im Rated. Wo du absolut recht hast, ist das er ohne eine gewisse Runenausstattung (und auch Masteries vor dem Critdmgtalent) einfach ein ganzes Stück schwerer ist. Mit der Ultimate geb ich dir auch Recht soweit. 
Olaf kann ich dagegen nicht viel sagen, lange nicht gespielt, fand ihn aber gerade beim Release (roflol) sehr OP. Hatte aber lange keinen mehr im Spiel. Generell ist bei ihm halt zu sagen, dass er Truedamage macht mit reckless swing, was immer schwer zu balancen ist. Mit Warmogs und Atmas hatte ich da sehr lustige Runden, meine aber er wurde generft. 

So far again, Fr33.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2011)

Ja, danke skyline930, ich bin mit den Basics aber vertraut weil ich aktiver HoN Spieler bin und jahrelang DotA gespielt habe. Survival Items sind zwar nett aber auch immer ne Frage davon obs nun wirklich nötig ist - ist es in den Spielen die ich hier absolviere absolut nicht..

Heute neuer Pool: yay - neue Helden! Ich habe jetzt eine Runde mit Akali gespielt - die gefällt mir schonmal mindestens genauso gut wie Caitlyn.

Danke für den Link Fr33L!nEr, werd mal reinschauen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Januar 2011)

Kein Ding. 
Wenn dir übrigens weibliche Helden mit viel Bummbumm gefallen, kann ich dir nur wärmstens Katarina empfehlen. Ist zur Zeit sehr stark, und zumindest bei mir in jedem Game min. einmal vertreten.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Januar 2011)

Würde mich auch freuen, falls ihr auf EU Server seid, wenn mich wer addet.  
Name ist RideRBad (Unrated Acc), da mein Rated zZ sowieso auf Glatteis liegt.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2011)

Mir gefallen alle Helden mit viel rums und Utility, bei Caitlyn warns die Fallen und das Netz und bei Akali sinds eigentlich alle Skills die in einerandergreifen und die Ulti <3
Bei Tryndamere gefällt mir die Ulti sehr, allerdings konnt ich den ja bisher noch nicht spielen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Januar 2011)

Dann dürfte dir Kat gefallen (falls du sie noch nicht gezockt hast). 
Mehr Utility geht eig. nicht. Sie hat nen Blink, nen Wurfdolch und vorallem nen Skill der bei Aktivierung den nächsten Skill verbessert, das heisst zB mehr Avoid beim Blink usw.
Und die Ulti ist absolut geil, ich sag nur Karusell des Todes.


----------



## Pente (25. Januar 2011)

Sorry aber Katarina ist einer der schlechtesten und schwächsten Picks die man für Ranked-Games wählen kann. Katarina hat selbst keinerlei CC und ihr Ulti ist einfach viel zu leicht zu kontern. Katarina ist in Normalgames, gerade im Low-Elo Bereich ganz lustig weil viele mit ihr als Gegner in dem Bereich noch nicht umgehen können. In Ranked-Games gibt es einfach zu viele deutlich stärkere Alternativen.

*Zu Ranked-Games und Banshees:* es ist nochmal ein Unterschied ob man Premade-Ranked oder Solo-Queue spielt. Und das Gegnerische Lineup spielt auch eine wichtige Rolle bei der Entscheidung ob man wirklich Banshees baut oder nicht. Ich spiele Premade-Ranked oft AD Carrys und Banshees lohnt in 90% der Games nicht. Wenn man ein gutes Team hat mit ausreichend CC kann man den AD Carry locker beschützen ohne, dass er seinen eigenen Schaden minimieren muss indem er sich ein Def-Item baut. In Premade Games sollte man wirklich darauf aus sein das Setup um den Carry herum aufzubauen. Es beginnt mit den Banns: direkt die beiden Champions bannen die dem eigenen Carry am gefährlichsten werden können. Sind die erstmal weg dann pickt man den Rest der Gruppe so, dass sie den eigenen Carry unterstützen, schützen und im gleichen Maße auch möglichst viele gegnerische Champions kontern. Man muss sich immer eines im klaren sein: wer Banshees baut verzichtet auf Schaden. Banshees kann eine Option sein, gerade dann wenn der gegner enorm viel CC hat, aber ich würde es definitiv nicht in den Standard-Itembuild eines Carrys aufnehmen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Januar 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Sorry aber Katarina ist einer der schlechtesten und schwächsten Picks die man für Ranked-Games wählen kann. Katarina hat selbst keinerlei CC und ihr Ulti ist einfach viel zu leicht zu kontern. Katarina ist in Normalgames, gerade im Low-Elo Bereich ganz lustig weil viele mit ihr als Gegner in dem Bereich noch nicht umgehen können. In Ranked-Games gibt es einfach zu viele deutlich stärkere Alternativen.



Als ich Kat erwähnt habe, hab ich sowieso von Unrated geredet.  Wie du schon sagst macht sie da sehr viel Spass.
Und an die Differenzierung von Premade/Solo hab ich gar nicht gedacht, wobei du durchaus Recht hast. Spiele aber großteils Soloqueue, und wenn ich Premade spiele (wirklich selten), dann eh nur Tanks. 
Und was Banshees generell angeht, habe ich andere Erfahrungen als du, da mein Ranked sehr CC-lastig ist zu 90%. Spiele sehr viel Ashe im Ranked und muss sagen, dass in meinem Standardbuild durchaus Banshees ist. Natürlich nicht, wenn das gegnerische Team kein CC hat, aber sein wir ehrlich: Das kommt so gut wie nie vor.

Das hier ist btw mein Standardbuild für Ashe (Werbung, Werbung, Werbung):
http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/build/ashe-carry-ranked-games-32871


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2011)

Ich werde sie mal probieren wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekomme bzw. sie mir mal auf Youtube ansehen.
Hatte vorhin einen Shaco im Gegnerteam, er hatte ziemlich schlechte Stats aber der Held an sich schien mir auch ganz geil, den muss ich mir auch mal angucken 

Das mit den Kosten der Helden verunsichert mich allerdings immernoch - finde den Trundle ziemlich fesh aber ob der so sinnvoll ist.. :f

Die Rated Games von denen ihr redet sind die Ranglistenspiele ab Level 30 nehme ich an? Und was bedeutet das "AD" vor dem Carry?


----------



## skyline930 (25. Januar 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> 1. Im Rated wirst du auf jedem halbwegs intelligenten AD -Carry ein Banshee's sehen, wenn nicht hat er es entweder drauf, oder er sollte noch 100 - 200 Unrated spielen.
> 2. Wie du schon gesagt hast, ist der Frosthammer hier das Nonplusultra. 700 Life + den Dmg und den Slow. Zählt somit hier allerdings auch nur als Semideff, und ein Banshee's ist mMn Pflicht für fast jeden Carry. (Im Rated)
> 3. Wiederrum nur im Rated diskutabel. Im Unrated hab ich schon ewig keine Focusziele mehr erlebt, wie du schon erzählt hast. Da werd ich selbst als Yi (bereits mit 14/2/xx Stats) links liegen gelassen. Nur damit sie dann den Rammus in Defstance neben mir focusen.



Komm mir nicht mit rated, ich bin grad mal 21 
Klar, Frosthammer ist semideff, genau deswegen ist es ja so geil 



Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Tja, die Meelefraktion ist halt was für die Könner, du Kiter.
> Trynda ist btw, wie ich finde, einer dieser Carries auf denen Deffitems (bzw. Semideff) verschwendeter Slotplatz ist. Crit, Crit, Crit, Critdmg, Dmg, AS. Das ist die Prioritätenliste, und ich spiele sehr erfolgreich Trynda, auch im Rated. Wo du absolut recht hast, ist das er ohne eine gewisse Runenausstattung (und auch Masteries vor dem Critdmgtalent) einfach ein ganzes Stück schwerer ist. Mit der Ultimate geb ich dir auch Recht soweit.
> Olaf kann ich dagegen nicht viel sagen, lange nicht gespielt, fand ihn aber gerade beim Release (roflol) sehr OP. Hatte aber lange keinen mehr im Spiel. Generell ist bei ihm halt zu sagen, dass er Truedamage macht mit reckless swing, was immer schwer zu balancen ist. Mit Warmogs und Atmas hatte ich da sehr lustige Runden, meine aber er wurde generft.
> 
> So far again, Fr33.



Jahaa, kiten mit Annie ftw  Die freuen sich immer alle nen Keks, du siehst förmlich den Sabber weil sie schnell mal den squeeshy carry zerlegen wollen, fressen ne auflösung und nen Tibbers-Stun, versuchen zu rennen und werden von meinem Bärchen sanft in Einzelteile zerlegt <3 
Ja, trynda braucht halt crit, ist genauso wie Gangplank. Die sind immer ein bisschen "komisch" zu spielen, weil sie sich eben auf diese "Sekundärstats" fokussieren. Olaf finde ich nicht op, er ist schon einer der starken Melees, aber man braucht im 1ggn1 CC, und muss ihn auch richtig platzieren, nämlich dann wenn er <30-40% life ist, wegen der passiven.



Pente schrieb:


> *Zu Ranked-Games und Banshees:* es ist nochmal ein Unterschied ob man Premade-Ranked oder Solo-Queue spielt. Und das Gegnerische Lineup spielt auch eine wichtige Rolle bei der Entscheidung ob man wirklich Banshees baut oder nicht. Ich spiele Premade-Ranked oft AD Carrys und Banshees lohnt in 90% der Games nicht. Wenn man ein gutes Team hat mit ausreichend CC kann man den AD Carry locker beschützen ohne, dass er seinen eigenen Schaden minimieren muss indem er sich ein Def-Item baut. In Premade Games sollte man wirklich darauf aus sein das Setup um den Carry herum aufzubauen. Es beginnt mit den Banns: direkt die beiden Champions bannen die dem eigenen Carry am gefährlichsten werden können. Sind die erstmal weg dann pickt man den Rest der Gruppe so, dass sie den eigenen Carry unterstützen, schützen und im gleichen Maße auch möglichst viele gegnerische Champions kontern. Man muss sich immer eines im klaren sein: wer Banshees baut verzichtet auf Schaden. Banshees kann eine Option sein, gerade dann wenn der gegner enorm viel CC hat, aber ich würde es definitiv nicht in den Standard-Itembuild eines Carrys aufnehmen.



Du hast schon recht, aber mein Kommentar dazu ist "Ein toter Carry macht auch keinen Schaden". Ich finde nur das mindestens 1 (Semi-)Deffitem dabei sein muss, unabhängig vom gegnerischen Lineup. Wer Banshees baut verringert sein BurstDPS, aber erhöht seine Overall-DPS.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich werde sie mal probieren wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekomme bzw. sie mir mal auf Youtube ansehen.
> Hatte vorhin einen Shaco im Gegnerteam, er hatte ziemlich schlechte Stats aber der Held an sich schien mir auch ganz geil, den muss ich mir auch mal angucken
> 
> Das mit den Kosten der Helden verunsichert mich allerdings immernoch - finde den Trundle ziemlich fesh aber ob der so sinnvoll ist.. :f
> ...



Mein Tipp für dich: Kaufe keine Champs ab 3150 blind, und kaufe keine T1 und T2 Runen. 3150 sind schon eine "größere" Summe, die man ab 20 für T3Runen (die verdammt viel kosten :/) und für gute teure Champs benutzen kann.
Rated sind Ranglistenspiele, genau.
AD Carrys sind Carrys die Physischen Schaden verursachen, dazu zählen Autohits und teilweise deine Skills. (Katarina kann man auf AP oder AD spielen, und ihre Q und R skalieren auch mit AD, trotzdem verursacht sie abgesehen von Ihren Autohits NUR magical dmg.) AP Carrys sind damit magical dmg - damit also v.a. Mages wie Ryze oder Fiddlesticks.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Januar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Jahaa, kiten mit Annie ftw  Die freuen sich immer alle nen Keks, du siehst förmlich den Sabber weil sie schnell mal den squeeshy carry zerlegen wollen, fressen ne auflösung und nen Tibbers-Stun, versuchen zu rennen und werden von meinem Bärchen sanft in Einzelteile zerlegt <3
> Ja, trynda braucht halt crit, ist genauso wie Gangplank. Die sind immer ein bisschen "komisch" zu spielen, weil sie sich eben auf diese "Sekundärstats" fokussieren. Olaf finde ich nicht op, er ist schon einer der starken Melees, aber man braucht im 1ggn1 CC, und muss ihn auch richtig platzieren, nämlich dann wenn er <30-40% life ist, wegen der passiven.



Ein halbwegs guter Olaf hebt sich aber sein Ragnarok (ulti) genau dafür auf. 
Dann schrottet dich eine (halbwegs gleich equippte Annie, bzw. ein Ryze (insert Randomnuke) nicht so schnell. Aber gut, dafür gibts ja Mates.


----------



## skyline930 (25. Januar 2011)

Joa, aber man bekommt den auch mit Ulti recht gut zerlegt. Schwerer als sonst, aber es geht


----------



## Pente (27. Januar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, aber mein Kommentar dazu ist "Ein toter Carry macht auch keinen Schaden". Ich finde nur das mindestens 1 (Semi-)Deffitem dabei sein muss, unabhängig vom gegnerischen Lineup. Wer Banshees baut verringert sein BurstDPS, aber erhöht seine Overall-DPS.


Klar und damit bestätigst du meine Aussage: es ist ein enormer Unterschied ob man Premade Ranked oder Solo spielt. In Premade Games weiss ich, dass ich mich auf mein Team 100%ig verlassen kann. Da verballert niemand seinen Taunt, Stun oder diverse andere Ultis einfach sinnlos wie er Lust hat. Wenn du ein Team hast das nicht nur die eigenen Champions kennt sondern auch die aus dem Gegnerteam und weiss wie man diese wann am besten ausschaltet dann braucht man als Carry keinerlei Def-Item. In Premade-Games, wenn ich beispielsweise Ashe spiele, kommt meist kaum ein Gegner an mich ran. Gefährlich werden Champions wie Olaf die sich CC Immun machen können, die fallen dann aber schon in die "zu bannen" Rubrik. Klar gibt es auch in Premade-Games Spiele in denen ich definitiv Banshees baue weil der Gegner einfach zu viel CC hat oder von mir aus auch einen Karthus dessen Ulti ich blocken möchte. Aber die Spiele in denen ich rein DMG Items baue überwiegen.

In Solo-Queue sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus. Da setz ich auch eher darauf, dass ich überlebe und auch in einem suboptimalen Setup noch das Team carryn kann. Wobei ich hier auch sagen muss, dass man in Solo-Queue einfach so viel Pech haben kann mit seinen Teammates, dass es eigentlich keinen Unterschied macht wie gut man selbst ist. Entweder man spielt wirklich einen Hard-Carry und versucht möglichst das gesamte Spiel früh zu tragen und zu entscheiden oder man fällt doch eher auf die Tank-Rolle zurück. Keine Ahnung wieso in der Solo-Queue kaum einer Tank spielen will.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Januar 2011)

Naja, gut Fehler passieren immer Mal, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Ich bin mir relativ sicher (wenn ich mal 30 bin ) und auch in nem 5er Premade bin, das ich mir dennoch auch Deffitems bauen werde. Aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren, nur sehe ich bei einem oder 2 Deff/Semideff-Items keinen SO dramatischen Schadensverlust.

Ich glaube das Tankproblem ist das selbe wie in WoW. Als Tank hast du halt die Verantwortung das deine Mates nicht sterben (sollen ). Ich persönlich komme auch kaum mit Tanks zurecht, und spiele außerdem viel lieber Carrys, oder noch lieber Supportchamps. Wobei es mir leider deutlich zu wenige Supporter in LoL gibt  (Also mehr oder weniger reine Supportchamps. Sowas wie Soraka oder Morgana)


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (30. Januar 2011)

Also Morgana würde ich ja jetzt nicht mit Soraka auf eine Stufe setzen, vom Support her. :O
Support sind für mich: Soraka, Sona, Alistar (mit Tankambitionen), Janna und vllt noch Taric. Und Karma lässt auch gute Supportambitionen vermuten.


----------



## skyline930 (1. Februar 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Also Morgana würde ich ja jetzt nicht mit Soraka auf eine Stufe setzen, vom Support her. :O
> Support sind für mich: Soraka, Sona, Alistar (mit Tankambitionen), Janna und vllt noch Taric. Und Karma lässt auch gute Supportambitionen vermuten.



Naja, Morgana ist eher so der Offensive Support  Snare mit einer rieeeeeesenrange, ein Magieimmun-Schild+Dmg-Absorb und ein AoE-Slow ist schon nice.
Und geh weg mit Alistar, da hab ich ne Phobie. Immer wenn ich einen sehe will ich am liebsten leaven. Ich habe bis jetzt nur einen guten Alistar gesehen - der Rest? Kopf->Tisch beschreibt die wohl am besten.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (1. Februar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Naja, Morgana ist eher so der Offensive Support  Snare mit einer rieeeeeesenrange, ein Magieimmun-Schild+Dmg-Absorb und ein AoE-Slow ist schon nice.
> Und geh weg mit Alistar, da hab ich ne Phobie. Immer wenn ich einen sehe will ich am liebsten leaven. Ich habe bis jetzt nur einen guten Alistar gesehen - der Rest? Kopf->Tisch beschreibt die wohl am besten.


Mit Alistar muss ich die allerdings absolut rechtgeben. Ist auch der einzige Champ mit dem ich nichts auf die Reihe bekomme.


----------



## skyline930 (1. Februar 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Mit Alistar muss ich die allerdings absolut rechtgeben. Ist auch der einzige Champ mit dem ich nichts auf die Reihe bekomme.



Ich habs gar nicht versucht, Tank *und* Melee *und* ein Champ den ich bis jetzt nur als Kuhschnitzel gesehen hab - nein danke.


----------



## Oníshanu (1. Februar 2011)

In den höheren Regionen(Rating 1800+) gibt es viele Kühe die sehr gut abgehen


----------



## Pente (2. Februar 2011)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> In den höheren Regionen(Rating 1800+) gibt es viele Kühe die sehr gut abgehen


Oja. Ein gut gespielter Alistar ist sowas von nervig wenn man ihn als Gegner hat. Wirklich guter Tank auch wenn er kein Taunt besitzt.


----------



## skyline930 (2. Februar 2011)

Bestimmt - ich finde alle Champs haben gut gespielt einen Nutzen, aber ob die meisten ihn spielen können ist eben eine andere Frage  Und von denen hab ich wie bereits gesagt nur wenige gesehen..


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2011)

Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Lux nur als Suppoerter/Heiler was taugt? Oder kann man mit der auch was anderes effektiv machen?


----------



## Kremlin (3. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Lux nur als Suppoerter/Heiler was taugt? Oder kann man mit der auch was anderes effektiv machen?



ich habe bis jetzt noch keine lux gesehen, die komplett auf support gespielt wurde. halte ich eigentlich auch für weniger effektiv.

ich hab sie, da sie atm ja f2p ist, heute einige male gespielt und muss sagen, dass ihr damage garnicht zu verachten ist. vorallem mit cdr items und bluebuff hat die ulti einen pervers niedrigen cd sodass du die ulti quasi schon spammen kannst.

spiel sie lieber auf ap (archangel, mütze.. etc)


----------



## KillerBee666 (3. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Lux nur als Suppoerter/Heiler was taugt? Oder kann man mit der auch was anderes effektiv machen?



Sie bestitzt keinen Heal, nur nen Schild, sie hat Stun, Aoe, und ihr Longrange Laser Ulti^^ und... naja sie ist meiner ansichtnach viel Weniger support als ne Starke zauberin die viel dmg macht.


Karma hab ich schon gespielt. Ganz cool, aber manches nervt bissl.. ich finde Creepen also geld farmen mit ihr schwer, der aoe Stinkt ansich^^ und man skillt ihn auchnet als erstes.


----------



## GerriG (3. Februar 2011)

Lux ist einfach nur nervig da sie ne abartige Range hat und ihr dmg ist auch nicht zu verachten
+ Schild für Friends.. die is scho nice die alte also mir macht se spaß ;D


----------



## skyline930 (3. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Lux nur als Suppoerter/Heiler was taugt? Oder kann man mit der auch was anderes effektiv machen?



Lux ist super zum Killklauen 

Nein, Spaß beiseite, Lux gibt harten Damage. Pflicht bei Lux ist CDR cappen (40%), und dann voll AP. Q - Autohit - Singularity - Ulti - tot. Der Schidl in Teamfights ist auch seeehr nice.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (4. Februar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Lux ist super zum Killklauen
> 
> Nein, Spaß beiseite, Lux gibt harten Damage. Pflicht bei Lux ist CDR cappen (40%), und dann voll AP. Q - Autohit - Singularity - Ulti - tot. Der Schidl in Teamfights ist auch seeehr nice.



Ja, Lux liefer typische "Zomfg da bin ich ja nochmal mit nem blauen Auge weg gekommen... AH FUCK, ZUPAR-LAZ0R-DEATH-BEAM! BÄÄM! " - Momente. 
Außerdem ist sie CC-technisch sowieso vorne dabei, aber auch nicht der leichteste Held. Die passive allerdings find ich vorallem Earlygame nützlich. Im Lategame richteste damit nicht mehr viel aus.


----------



## skyline930 (4. Februar 2011)

Joa, im Late wird die Passive echt schwach. Aber in Kombi mit Lichbane kannst du trotzdem sogar im 1gegen1 was reißen.

Heute gegen einen gefeedeten Renekton gespielt - ich mit ca. 2400 HP und ~100 Armor = 3 Hit, autsch.


----------



## Kremlin (4. Februar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Joa, im Late wird die Passive echt schwach. Aber in Kombi mit Lichbane kannst du trotzdem sogar im 1gegen1 was reißen.
> 
> Heute gegen einen gefeedeten Renekton gespielt - ich mit ca. 2400 HP und ~100 Armor = 3 Hit, autsch.



ja, man merkt den buff deutlich. 
hatte der gute aber auch nötig, weil vor dem buff hat er NICHTS aber auch wirklich NICHTS gerissen. vielleicht lag es einfach nur daran, dass ich immer nur grottenschlechte renektonspieler erwischt habe, aber das kanns ja eigentlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## skyline930 (5. Februar 2011)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ja, man merkt den buff deutlich.
> hatte der gute aber auch nötig, weil vor dem buff hat er NICHTS aber auch wirklich NICHTS gerissen. vielleicht lag es einfach nur daran, dass ich immer nur grottenschlechte renektonspieler erwischt habe, aber das kanns ja eigentlich auch nicht sein.



Ja, vor dem Buff war er zu schlecht - jetzt finde ich ihn echt zu stark. Wobei das auch mit der Erhöhung der Kosten für Dorans zusammnhängen könnte, das er im Early so stark vorkommt. Als Squeeshy sind beide "Startitemvarianten" scheiße - entweder kein Life, oder kein Lifereg um in der Lane bleiben zu können, crap.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (6. Februar 2011)

Also ich find Rene mit Dorans Shield am Anfang sehr brauchbar. Allerdings versteh ich nicht warum so viele am Anfang Q skillen. Ich finde den Stun absolut heiss für den Anfang. 
Hatte grad ne 17/1 Runde mit ihm.  Also nach 2 Kills war ich schon sehr stark und sie hatten zu zweit keine Chance.


----------



## Pente (14. Februar 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Also ich find Rene mit Dorans Shield am Anfang sehr brauchbar. Allerdings versteh ich nicht warum so viele am Anfang Q skillen. Ich finde den Stun absolut heiss für den Anfang.
> Hatte grad ne 17/1 Runde mit ihm.  Also nach 2 Kills war ich schon sehr stark und sie hatten zu zweit keine Chance.


Naja hängt davon ab was man als Lanemate hat. Gerade in High-Elo Games hat man entweder noch vor Minion-Spawn bei einem Teamfight / Gank im Wald First-Blood oder eben erst ab Minute 10-15 rum, d.h. aber auch, dass man in der ersten Zeit des Spiels nur farmt und dann bringt der Stun einfach nix und man kann ihn bedenkenlos erst mit Level 2 oder 3 skillen. Die First-Bloods auf den Lanes im Busch relativ früh im Spielverlauf gibt's in High-Elo-Games kaum bis garnicht. Stun ist immer dann ganz cool wenn man einen DD mit hohem Burst als Partner auf der Lane hat. Man kombiniert Stun mit enorm hohem Schaden und hält die Gegner davon ab zu lasthitten. Somit schneidet man sie von EXP und Gold ab.

Tipp: wenn ihr random spielt skillt erstmal garnichts auf der Lane. Wartet ab was passiert. Den Skillpunkt könnt ihr dann situationsbedingt verteilen. Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit seht durch Stun First-Blood zu holen dann skillt den Stun, ansonsten nehmt ihr Q.


----------



## skyline930 (14. Februar 2011)

Schau ich hier auch mal wieder rein.
Hab mir letztens Xin Zhao geholt - und der Champ bockt so dermaßen übel 

Durch die Passive kann man jetzt guten Gewissens mit nem Dorans starten, wenn man nicht permanent harassed wird, kann man ewigkeiten auf der Lane bleiben.
Durch die Q kommen auch low-AD builds in Frage, Cooldownreduce ist unnötig dank der W, AoE-Slow und Charge auf der E, und als Ulti 20% + 325 Flat physdmg AoE. Was will man mehr. Außerdem hats was mit einem Riesenspeer rumzulaufen und Sqeeshys in einer Rota auf der Stelle umzuboxen.
Und ich hab zum Fun mal Kayle geholt, macht eig auch fun die zocken, am Anfang erstmal Full-AP gehen und Support spielen (nur mit Premade auf der Lane natürlich), und dann in Hybrid umbauen und in Teamfights auch ein bisschen aua verteilen. Ziemlich spaßiger Champ eig. Ich hol mir am Anfang Dorans Ring -> Boshafter Kodex (später zu Nashors Tooth) -> Hextech-Revolver (Später Gunblade) -> Blasting Wand (Später Rageblade).
Wenns gut läuft hat man am Anfang vom Lategame seine Items + den OP-Hut. Ist natürlich nich optimal alles - aber Spaß machts, und mit der Ulti sind Nervenzusammenbrüche des Gegners sicher 

BTW: Heute auch was rausgefunden, macht mal /j wenn ihr Corki spielt  "Lima Oskar Lima"  (Naaa, wer verstehts? )


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (17. Februar 2011)

Ja Xin Zhao ist mein absoluter FotM-Champ. 
Kaufe allerdings Dagger am Anfang für Atkspeed, da ich finde durch die Passive kannst du bei passiv-aggressivem Spielstil gut auf LL verzichten. Ich skille Q als Erstes, gibt mMn den besten Dmg und natürlich Knock-Up.
Dann kauf ich mit BerzGreaves, Black Cleaver, Phantom Dancers. Dann situationsbedingt, je nach Stärke der Gegner, und AP/AD Aufteilung:
Bei schlechtem/durchschnittlichem Gegnerteam Trinity's Force (erst Eifer, Phage, dann Complete)
Bei gutem Physical entweder Randuins oder Dornenpanzer (Autoattackers)
Bei gutem Magical natürlich Nature's Force. 
Dann noch Bloodthirster und evtl. Inf Edge.

Spätestens wenn ich Black Cleaver habe bekomme ich nen Double oder Triple, je nach Situation. Mit PD und TF hat man außerdem abnormalen Movementspeed. 

Sorry, bin bissl enraged als ich Xin Zhao gelesen habe. Grade wieder 10/0/5 mit ihm.

So far, Fr33.


----------



## Kremlin (17. Februar 2011)

wieso gehst du mit xin auf serker boots? durch seinen w skill bekommt er schon genug atk speed. da sind die boni der anderen schuhe deutlich attraktiver (mercurys)


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (17. Februar 2011)

Mercurys, Tabi, usw. sind Situationsschuhe. Mercury nehm ich klar wenn ich nur CC im Gegnerteam habe, bzw. Tabi wenn da eine Ashe, Yi und ein Jax rumlaufen... Aber in 90% der Fälle nehm ich einfach Berz, weil Atkspeed in meinem Xinbuild alles ist. Crit Xin ist meiner Meinung nach Verwschwendung, viele Alternativen gibts nicht. Und soweit wie ich mit meinem Build komme (meistens), steh ich am Ende der meisten Spiele auf 2,5 Atk Speed ohne den W-Skill. Klar, mit würd ich schon viel früher auf 2,5 kommen. Allerdings finde ich Xin ohne Downtime, die ja durch die Active von W entsteht wesentlich effektiver. Wenn ich überhaupt bis Trinity komme (meistens nicht^^).


----------



## skyline930 (19. Februar 2011)

Probier mal Starks Fervor (Starks Leidenschaft auf dt. glaub ich) aus. Ich find das Item hammer auf Xin.


----------



## LeWhopper (26. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr wann der nächste Pool freigeschaltet wird?
> Caitlyn werde ich jedenfalls nicht kaufen, auch wenn ich sie spielerisch ziemlich geil finde und sie auch verdammt gefährlich ist (hab im letzten Spiel mit ihr den gegnerischen Nunu ge-two-hitted) hat sie kaum Potenzial der mich das Spiel gewinnen lässt, zu wenig Tankability und AE. Jedenfalls nicht mit den meisten Randoms.
> Mhn man, ich will die Helden testen können xD - Tryndamere hat ziemliches haudrauf Potenzial und Olaf schickt auch.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich son Testmodus in dem ich quasi solo im Spiel bin und einfach nen paar Sachen testen kann? Items, farms usw.?



Ja so in etwa^^ Du kannst ein Übungsspiel mit Passwort 1vs1 Einstellen und dann nimmst du einfach einen Bot dazu. Dann kannst du viel testen. Aber so richtig alleine kenne ich keine Möglichkeit. Höchstens mit einem Freund zusammen.


----------



## Jack666 (2. März 2011)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> original > nachmache
> 
> mehr ist nicht zu sagen :/



Ja, lustig ist ja auch nur das die macher hinter LoL die sind Die damals Dota gemacht haben...


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Jack666 schrieb:


> Ja, lustig ist ja auch nur das die macher hinter LoL die sind Die damals Dota gemacht haben...



Bei Riot Games arbeiten Guinsoo und Pendragon. Pendragon hat ausschließlich Communityarbeit geleistet und meines wissens die dota-allstars.com Page geleitet.
Guinsoo war derjenige dessen DotA Version sich nach dem Rücktritt von Eul durchsetzte und das Projekt parallel zu einem 'unbekannten Russen' fortsetzte. D. h. er ist einer von vier wichtigen Personen der DotA-History aber der tatsächliche Macher war Eul und der reelle ist Icefrog, der das Projekt nun seit mehr als 5 Jahren trägt.

Ich habe meine Meinung zu LoL auch geändert - es hat sich von der damaligen Beta bis heute sehr gut gemacht aber letztendlich muss man einfach mit dem Gedanken da rangehen das man eben kein DotA bekommt - sondern ein anderes Spiel mit ähnlicher Grundidee. Meiner Meinung nach ist LoL kein DotA-Klon wie es z. B. Heroes of Newerth ist und DotA2 es wird.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. März 2011)

is doch total ladde wer wie was warum, spielt es oder lasst es  ich mags und blast blizz nich noch mehr zucker in den arsch nur weil man dota mag


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2011)

Jack666 schrieb:


> Ja, lustig ist ja auch nur das die macher hinter LoL die sind Die damals Dota gemacht haben...


beachte das der comment 1,5 jahre alt ist, damals als lol frisch war, war dota in der tat besser. mitlerweile hat lol sich aber gut gemacht. und is der dota erfinder nich bei valve?


----------



## skyline930 (18. März 2011)

Um mal den Thread wieder zu entstauben, hab im mom 5.4k punkte, und schwanke zwischen Cassiopeia und Nocturne. Nur hab ich Angst das Cass zu schwach ist weil man die eig gar nicht sieht, und Nocturne totgenerft wird weil er im Moment einfach nur vieeeel zu stark ist. Zockt hier wer Cassiopeia?


----------



## tear_jerker (20. März 2011)

die frage stellt sich ja schionmal nicht da nocturne 6,3k punkte kostet 
hatte ein mir gekauft beim start und op ist er lange nicht. wenn er ein schlechtes early hatte, kommst du später auch auf keinen grünen zweig mehr....naja wie fast alle carrys ^^
ansonsten ist er ein guter assasine, wobei eindeutig ein slow fehlt. daher sollte man auch einen frosthammer in betracht ziehen. da fehlt es dann aber wiederrum etwas an AD . ist halt sehr stark itemabhängig. da bleib ich auf dauer lieber bei meiner ashe ^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (31. März 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Um mal den Thread wieder zu entstauben, hab im mom 5.4k punkte, und schwanke zwischen Cassiopeia und Nocturne. Nur hab ich Angst das Cass zu schwach ist weil man die eig gar nicht sieht, und Nocturne totgenerft wird weil er im Moment einfach nur vieeeel zu stark ist. Zockt hier wer Cassiopeia?



Ich liebe Thread-Nekromantie. 

Ich muss sagen, ich empfinde Cass doch als recht schwach... Ich sehe sie auch eher selten. Nocturne dagegen ist noch recht stark, aber auch wenn er generft wird, er bockt ziemlich. Kann ihn nur empfehlen.


----------



## skyline930 (31. März 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Ich liebe Thread-Nekromantie.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, ich empfinde Cass doch als recht schwach... Ich sehe sie auch eher selten. Nocturne dagegen ist noch recht stark, aber auch wenn er generft wird, er bockt ziemlich. Kann ihn nur empfehlen.



Hey, das waren nur 4 Tage 

Joa, hab mittlerweile Nocturne, bockt richtig eig 
Außerdem find ich Nocturne ganz und gar nicht Itemabhängig. Ein 60 AD Buff im Mainnuke und 40% passive / 80% nach spellshield block ASPD ist echt hart. + maximal alle 10 Secs ein hit mit 120% AoE.
Frosthammer ist echt genial für Noc, nach Midlane Gank Ulti Towerdive Sidelane Doublekill überleben + Nerf flames im chat = unbezahlbar.

Edit: Dafür ist aber der Nachteil das man die Q und den Spellshield wirklich wirklich wirklich treffen muss, sonst verliert man so viel dmg.


----------



## TrollJumper (5. April 2011)

Jetz ist a wieder ein neuer Held raus, Lee Sin - der blinde Mönch.
Ich find ihn so lala er nerft eben auf der Lane.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (10. April 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, bei Lee Sin bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, wie ich ihn spielen soll. Er hat

a.) tolle Spells zum openen

b.) guten CC

c.) annehmbaren Damage




Zocke ich ihn als reinen DD (AS & AD) bin ich so squishy, dass ich nicht openen kann was a.) außer Gefecht setzt.

Mit CC könnte ich oben genanntes wieder wettmachen, habe aber das Problem, dass Lee in Teamfights nicht so gut ist wie solo.

Zocke ich ihn als reinen Tank, setze ich seinen mMn eh schon nur "annehmbaren Dmg komplett außer Gefecht.

Was bei mir allerdings immer punktet ist die Ultimate, da diese harten Dmg macht, und nen guten CC-Faktor hat...


----------



## floppydrive (11. April 2011)

Einfach Tanky AD zocken und gut ist.

Doran -> Boots -> Sheen -> Warmogs/Sunfire -> Bloodthirster/Ghostblade -> Impaler -> Trinity -> Freie Wahl
(Du kannst auch nen Banshee oder nen Hexdrinker einstreuen je nachdem wir hart der CC vom Gegner ist)

Ansonsten halt 21/9/0 oder 9/21/0 obwohl ich tank mehr nehmen würde, runen sind auch klar ArmorPen und der Rest je nachdem was du gerne hast.


----------



## Olliruh (14. April 2011)

mh Poppy ist irgendwie awesome *.*
aber was ich von dem neuen helden halten soll weiß ich nicht so genau ,irgendwie macht der kaum Schaden.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. April 2011)

meinst du brand? oO
sofern du nen vernüftigen flow in deinen abilities hast, haut der enormen dmg raus. einzig der ulti ist schwach wenn er nur gegen einen eingesetzt wird


----------



## Ennia (15. April 2011)

Hm, wir haben Brand ziemlich gut in unser 5 vs. 5 setup integrieren können. Sein burst ist schon enorm, aber ein klassischer midlaner ist er meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt. Der, der ihn bei uns spielen wird, ist zwar noch am herumexperimentieren mit den Runen und dem item build, aber Brand hat Zukunft, wie mir scheint.

Ich hab gestern Shen und Teemo wieder mal rausgekramt, weil die beiden ziemlich generft worden sind.

Shens Ulti bringt auf Stufe 1 und 2 fast überhaupt nichts mehr, was ich ziemlich schade finde. Wieder ein Tank mehr, der generft wurde...
Teemo macht gesamt nun weniger Schaden, aber der nerf ist zu verkraften.


----------



## floppydrive (15. April 2011)

Als ob das ein Nerf für Shen ist, er ist immernoch einer der besten Tanks im Spiel, die kleine Änderung am Ulti schadet ihm Null.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. April 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Hm, wir haben Brand ziemlich gut in unser 5 vs. 5 setup integrieren können. Sein burst ist schon enorm, aber ein klassischer midlaner ist er meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt. Der, der ihn bei uns spielen wird, ist zwar noch am herumexperimentieren mit den Runen und dem item build, aber Brand hat Zukunft, wie mir scheint.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, auch was die midlane betrifft. er kann zwar gut die minions clearen, aber es dauert dann doch etwas bsi man dann wieder agieren kann. da spielt er sich wie ich finde auf einer dual lane besser. ist fast egal wer der partner ist, durch brand skills kann man die lane schon ziemlich gut dominieren wenn der partner die cd pausen füllt. 

außer man hat son pech und gerät wie ich(brand) mit meinem kumpel (karma als support gespielt) an 2 richtig gute premades. die haben mit maokai und janna uns nahezu zu tode harassed >.< ging zwar am ende noch gut aus, aber das war echt nimma schön. beide mit der mana aura am anfang so das ständig ein setzling oder wirbelstrm geflogen kam


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

Mh ich spiel im Moment auch vermehert Tistana & merke das es richtig spaß macht *.*
Sie ist ein großartiger Char & mit dem richtigen Glyphen macht die nen awesome dmg (:
Nur mit der Item auswahl habe ich noch Probleme -.-
hat jmd nen Vorschlag ?


----------



## floppydrive (16. April 2011)

Doran -> Boots -> Bloodthirster -> Last Whisper -> Infinity Edge -> Frosthammer


----------



## TrollJumper (17. April 2011)

So will ich hier auch mal mein Leid auftun.....
Ich spiele leidenschaftlich Olaf, weil ich den Kerl einfach spitze als Jungler (neben WW) find.
Allerdings hab ich meist das Pech gegen ein sehr gutes Team (bzw sind in meinem Team meist Leute unter lvl10....) zu spielen.

Meine Jungle Route sieht so aus:
Wölfe>Geister>Golems>feindliche Wölfe>Wölfe>BlueBuff>RedBuff>Dann wieder von vorn.
Ich spiele mit Ghost/Exhaust, also ohne Smite, da man Smite im Lategame nicht mehr braucht. Ich kann also nur "soft junglen".
Ab lvl 6 fang ich dann langsam an zu schauen ob es was zu ganken gibt.

Meine BO sieht so aus: >Madreds>Serker Boots>Rekursivbogen>B.F.Sword>Madreds Bloodrazor>und wenns dann noch geht I.E
Ich weiß, alles in allem ein sehr teurer Build und ich habe in jedem Olaf Guide gelesen, man solle lieber die Laterne kaufen.
Ich aber denke, dass Olaf durch die Laterne einiges an DMG einbüßt, da der Bloodrazor ja 4% der max hp des Gegners entzieht.

Skill Order sieht wie folgt aus:
W<E<Q, Ulti wird natürlich immer wenn möglich geskillt, wegen der ArPen. Q brauch ich hauptsächlich wegen dem Slow und W ist nötig zum Junglen.

Runen: Rot: ArPen, Gelb: Hp per level, Blau: 6x flat CDR, 3x CDR per level, Quins: ArPen

Hat jemand tipps zur Verbesserung meiner Route/ meiner BO bzw der skill Order?


----------



## tear_jerker (17. April 2011)

der bloodrazor ist nur dann gut, wenn der gegner hp stackt z.b. durch warmogs. die laterne solltest du dir allein schon wegen ihrem activate holen, denn als jungle olaf solltest wichtige punkte warden um ganks zu vermeiden. dazu kommt die extrem counter jungling anfällige route. was machst du denn wenn das gegnerische team auch nen jungler hat? nach deiner route würde er dich mit zumindest einem neutralen buff ziemlich in die tasche stecken und notfalls immernoch in reichweite seiner mates sein. von daher nimm lieber smite und mach deinen jungle fertig, bringt auch den vorteil schneller zu lvln.


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2011)

Mh hat noch jmd Tipps für ein Item Build für Caitlyn ? 
Ich kaufe immer "Vampier Zepter" (oder wie das heißt) ---> dann Blutdürster ---> Berserker Schuhe ---> Klinge der Unendlichkeit ---> & Letzter Wille (oder wie dieser komischer Bogen heißt) ---> nur was soll ich jetzt kaufen ?


----------



## floppydrive (19. April 2011)

Du kaufst nicht wirklich vampiric als First Item, oh man sowas lohnt sich auf keinem wirklich KEINEM Champion, dann fang lieber mit Dorans Blade an. Ansonsten Standard Itembuild für Cait ist:

Dorans Blade -> Boots -> Last Whisper -> Berserker Boots -> Black Cleaver -> Banshee -> Infinity -> Starks


----------



## TrollJumper (20. April 2011)

Erstmal danke dafür, ich hab jetz auch mit Olaf immer Smite dabei, auch wenns im Endgame nicht so nützlich wie erschöpfen ist.
Den Bloodrazor hab ich auch nur so mal als Testbuild laufen gehabt aber das mit der Laterne leuchtet mir langsam wieder ein^^.
Aber atmo spiel ich lieber Nasus. Das junglen geht mir langsam auf den Sack .


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

Ich jungle momentan mit Amumu. Man ist ziemlich schnell durch und man kann mit Level 4 anfangen zu ganken.
Meine Route ist wohl die Standartroute: Golem, Wölfe, Geister, Echse und dann die Golems
Danach ist man Level 4 und man skillt halt den Stun.
Die Ulti finde ich einfach extrem gut und schon viele Teamfights wurden dadurch entschieden.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (21. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du kaufst nicht wirklich vampiric als First Item, oh man sowas lohnt sich auf keinem wirklich KEINEM Champion, dann fang lieber mit Dorans Blade an. Ansonsten Standard Itembuild für Cait ist:
> 
> Dorans Blade -> Boots -> Last Whisper -> Berserker Boots -> Black Cleaver -> Banshee -> Infinity -> Starks


irgendwie seh ich das ganz anders. 


Dorans Blade -> Dorans Blade -> Boots of Speed -> B.F. Sword -> Bers. Greaves (situational) -> Bloodthirster -> Black Cleaver ->Phantom Dancer -> Madreds Bloodrazor

Ich zitiere mal aus meinem Guide:

Since the champion is squishy the best item choices with the starting 475 gold is a  Doran's Blade, which costs all your starting gold and you can't support your starting build with a  Health Potion like you used too. The few stats make a big difference in the beginning. I suggest buying another  Doran's Blade in your first recall in the base. The health and the damage will provide easier farming and it's basically the best item you can buy for a few gold. The starting items are the same either going solo mid or bottom/top. Grab your  Boots of Speed whenever you have the chance for better mobility.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Doran -> Boots -> Bloodthirster -> Last Whisper -> Infinity Edge -> Frosthammer



Muss ich leider schon wieder Widerspruch einlegen: 


Dorans Blade -> B.F. Sword -> Pickaxe -> Boots of Speed -> Infinity Edge -> Mercury's Treads -> Black Cleaver (-> Zeal) -> Phantom Dancer -> 2x Bloodthirster




Gibt einem Early einfach den meisten Dmg mit dem BF Sword (Tristana ist ein Monster im Farmbereich), Inf Edge ist ein MUSS so früh wie möglich. Black Cleaver & PD geben den benötigten Atkspeed und die BTs den DMG und LL.



TrollJumper schrieb:


> Hat jemand tipps zur Verbesserung meiner Route/ meiner BO bzw der skill Order?



Ich lege dir den Build eines Kumpels ans Herz. 


http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/build/olaf-the-jungling-viking-12328#chapter1


----------



## floppydrive (21. April 2011)

Double Dorans lohnt sich nur auf 2 Champions und da ist Cait sicher keiner davon, dazu ist auch noch zu sagen das ich hier davon ausgehen das wir ein normales early haben wenn du natürlich verkackst ist Double Doran ne gute Wahl.

Last Whisper ist ein Core Item auf Cait durch die Armor Pen schmelzen die Champions nur so dahin und gerade im Mid Game ist es ein extrem starkes Item.

Genauso ist IE ein muss Item, ihre Crits vom passiven sind dadurch so massiv, wer das nicht baut ist da selber Schuld, und warum du kein Banshee baust ist mir auch ein Rätsel, du brauchst einfach ein Def Item was andern Champion daran hindert dein Ulti zu canceln und dazu ist der Griff dazu auch immer eine gute Sache, Def Items sind oft spielentscheidend.

Dein angesprochende Black Cleaver/Phantom/Madreds ist total sinnfrei, es reicht vollkommen mit Starks zu arbeiten und Black Cleaver und Madreds ist nur ein Item was man bei High Life Champions baut, für Squishy ist sowas 0 nötig.

Tristana Itembuild steht von mir oben, sehe ich halt anders, warum wieder kein Last Whisper erklärt sich mir 0, aber vielleicht ist deiner ja besser.


Das nächste mal du musst nicht 3 Beiträge erstellen es reicht auch einer.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. April 2011)

Trippel-Post zusammengefasst, so etwas bitte unterlassen.


----------



## TrollJumper (22. April 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Ich lege dir den Build eines Kumpels ans Herz.



Spielt dein Kumpel eher premate oder random?
Den IB werd ich sicherlich mal ausprobieren, aber bei den Runen bin ich skeptisch.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Double Dorans lohnt sich nur auf 2 Champions und da ist Cait sicher keiner davon, dazu ist auch noch zu sagen das ich hier davon ausgehen das wir ein normales early haben wenn du natürlich verkackst ist Double Doran ne gute Wahl.
> 
> Last Whisper ist ein Core Item auf Cait durch die Armor Pen schmelzen die Champions nur so dahin und gerade im Mid Game ist es ein extrem starkes Item.
> 
> Genauso ist IE ein muss Item, ihre Crits vom passiven sind dadurch so massiv, wer das nicht baut ist da selber Schuld, und warum du kein Banshee baust ist mir auch ein Rätsel, du brauchst einfach ein Def Item was andern Champion daran hindert dein Ulti zu canceln und dazu ist der Griff dazu auch immer eine gute Sache, Def Items sind oft spielentscheidend.



ich weiß nicht ob du caits passiv nicht mit ashe verwechselst. zwar ist das schon ordentlich wenn der erhöhte schaden dann auch noch crittet und dank ie mit 250%, aber nur für jeden vierten(sofern man denn aus dem bush herraus angreift) bzw jeden achten angriff ein so kostspieliges item wie IE zu kaufen...muss man selbst entscheiden obs zu dem zeitpunkt im spiel nicht doch besseres  wie das angesprochene banshees gibt.
sofern du aber das passiv wirklich mit ashe ihrem verwechselst, da ist das IE natürlich ein muss, keine frage ^^

edit:




TrollJumper schrieb:


> Erstmal danke dafür, ich hab jetz auch mit Olaf immer Smite dabei, auch wenns im Endgame nicht so nützlich wie erschöpfen ist.
> Den Bloodrazor hab ich auch nur so mal als Testbuild laufen gehabt aber das mit der Laterne leuchtet mir langsam wieder ein^^.
> Aber atmo spiel ich lieber Nasus. Das junglen geht mir langsam auf den Sack .



jo kein ding  sicherlich ist smite im endgame nicht mehr wirklich von nutzen, aber ab und an kann man den gegner richtig mit ärgern. einfach mal nen unsichtbaren ward bei nashor hinstellen und wenn sie ihn machen kurz davor ihn wegsmiten.aber das jungling ist ja auch nicht fürs endgame gedacht sondern mehr für eine early und midgame dominanz in dem man 2 sololanes hat und daher schneller lvlt mit erhöhten gankingpotenzial. im lategame löst sich das natürlichd ann auf wenn alle 18 sind, aber bis dahin soll das jungling ja schon einen entscheidenden part geleistet haben 

edit2: btw ich find caitlyns ulti ziemlich schlecht, haut zwar gut dmg raus wenn es trifft, aber ich hab schon viel zu oft erlebt das es nicht das angepeilte ziel trifft. dadurch das man sieht auf wern gezielt wird ists als tank ein leichtes dazwischen zurennen. als alistar letztens zweimal für mate geblockt und das sogar immer mit meinem banshee. da könnte/sollte man noch eine durchschlagsrate einfügen, so das zumindest für einen teil des schadens das eigentliche ziel gefinisht werden kann.


----------



## TrollJumper (23. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nen ward bei nashor hinstellen und wenn sie ihn machen kurz davor ihn wegsmiten.



Genial, darauf bin ich ja noch nie gekommen.
Das muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal versuchen^^.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. April 2011)

wie ich es hasse wenn jemand ständig allein vorprescht nur weil er meint " den krieg ich noch", umso schlimmer das es ein kumpel von mir ist der zwar jedesmal sagt er machst nicht wieder und 5min später kommt wieder "an alli has been slain". ich könnte jedesmal ins keyboard beißen wenn er sich mal wieder überschätzt.

was anderes: ich bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher ob der trick mit nashor smiten so noch einfach geht. früher stand er an der wand, da gings dann von der range her, ka obs jetzt wo er in der mitte steht noch für nen "sicheren" smite reicht. ansonsten rein falshen und dann smiten  o.ä. ^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (24. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 1.Double Dorans lohnt sich nur auf 2 Champions und da ist Cait sicher keiner davon, dazu ist auch noch zu sagen das ich hier davon ausgehen das wir ein normales early haben wenn du natürlich verkackst ist Double Doran ne gute Wahl.
> 2.Last Whisper ist ein Core Item auf Cait durch die Armor Pen schmelzen die Champions nur so dahin und gerade im Mid Game ist es ein extrem starkes Item.
> 
> 
> ...


1. Schonmal probiert? Solltest du. Gibt wohl kaum nen besseren Start für Cait, es sei den man hat eh keine Kohle.

2. Widerspricht sich mit 4. Warum denkst du Last Whisper wäre besser als Black Cleaver, schonmal BC in Kombination mit Madreds erlebt? Mal ganz davon abgesehn, dass in jedes Team ein Tank gehört: DAS schmilzt Squishys.


3. IE ist absolut geil auf Cait, aber einfach nicht vergleichbar mit der bei 4. genannten Kombi. Deff Items sind OFT spielentscheidend. Ich benutze meine Caitult in 100% der Fälle so, dass mich niemand unterbrechen kann. Gedankt sei es meinem Premade Shen/Rammus.

4. siehe 2.

5. Last Whisper ist (sorry für die Wortwahl) das letzte sch**ss Item, das ich für Tristana kaufen würde. IE > BC > BT > SD. Punkt. Sorry, aber ich spiele Tristana seit ich LoL spiele, und dieser Build bringt einfach den MaxDmg. Zumindest von den Builds die ich gesehen hab. (So arrogant bin ich dann doch nicht. )

6. Ja sorry für den Triple. Ich hasse mich dafür.   





"Spielt dein Kumpel eher premate oder random?
 Den IB werd ich sicherlich mal ausprobieren, aber bei den Runen bin ich skeptisch."





Einzig und allein Premade mit mir und 3 andern Kumpels. Allein wegen der Sicherheit beim Jungeln. 

Also ich kann dir auch die Runen nur wärmstens empfehlen. Probier sie aus, wenn du sie hast. Extra kaufen wär uncool, wenns dir nicht passt.


----------



## TrollJumper (25. April 2011)

Eben wegen dem Kaufen, wollt mir eig. Brand holen, hoffentlich kommt er in die kommende Rota.
Weil die Dodge Runen sind ja auch n bissl happig im Preis.
Mag.resi hab ich, was fehlt sind eben rüssi und dodge.


----------



## Serkester (25. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Eben wegen dem Kaufen, wollt mir eig. Brand holen, hoffentlich kommt er in die kommende Rota.
> Weil die Dodge Runen sind ja auch n bissl happig im Preis.
> Mag.resi hab ich, was fehlt sind eben rüssi und dodge.



jap wird wahrscheinlich heute kommen .. war bei allen neuen champs so ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (26. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Eben wegen dem Kaufen, wollt mir eig. Brand holen, hoffentlich kommt er in die kommende Rota.
> Weil die Dodge Runen sind ja auch n bissl happig im Preis.
> Mag.resi hab ich, was fehlt sind eben rüssi und dodge.



warte mit dem kaufen lieber bis zum patch nach der freien woche. kam schon öfters vor das neue champs gut op waren und gewartet wurde bis sich viele in der freiwoche mit dem neuen champ von der "op-ness" überzeugt haben und ip oder rp rausghauen haben. im nächsten patch wurde der op faktor dann zurückgedreht, hatten ihn ja nun genug gekauft 

soll natürlich nicht heißen das brand op ist, spiele ihn selbst, aber er ist mir inzwischen einfach zu langweilig geworden. du fährst mit ihm die immer gleiche rota ab, kann auf dauer anöden. hab mir da zur abwechslung alistar geholt und find ih jetzt schon vor seinem buff am mittwoch genial tank macht spaß ^^


----------



## skyline930 (27. April 2011)

Seit der neuen Rota fast nur Brand gezockt, der Champ ist klasse. Mir fehlen aber dennoch nur noch 50 IP bis Ezreal.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Jmd ne Ahnung wie der neue Held ist ?


----------



## painschkes (28. April 2011)

_Ich find ich absolut cool - "endlich" mal wieder ein 4.8k Champ und die Attacken sind mMn. richtig witzig :-)_


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

ich find sein design nicht so dolle, aber er ist schon ganz lustig.
scheint aber im moment wie fast jeder neue champ noch etwas balancing zu benötigen. es spricht schon bände wenn leute beim ersten spiel mit ihm eine 20+/x/x rausgehen.


----------



## TrollJumper (28. April 2011)

Wie ist eig. Udyr so?
Hab gemerkt, dass Brand für mich nich so bombe ist..


----------



## floppydrive (28. April 2011)

Udyr ist in meinen Augen der Beste Jungler der Welt, du bist so schnell durch den Jungle und kannst so genial ganken. Aber bitte Spiel Udyr nicht auf der Lane, der gehört in den Jungle und ist dort gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Mh ich kenne keinen Char der so Stark ist wie Jax. 
Wenn der einiger Maßen gefeeded ist & der Spieler Skilled ist ,nimmt der ein ganzes Team auseinander  
Eure Meinungen ?


----------



## TrollJumper (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> gefeeded



Ja, wenn er gefeedet ist. Gefeedet ist fast jeder Char stark.

@floppydrive

Und was ist mit Warwick? Mit dem haste den Jungle auch einigermaßen schnell clear. 
Soweit's passt und ich premate spiel geh ich eh immer jungeln. Und ich hab auch noch nie nen Udyr auf ner Lane gesehen. Schon wenn ich seh, dass ein Warwick nicht junglen geht, kommt mir die Galle.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Ich persönlich finde junglen langweilig. Deswegen geh ich mit WW immer auf die Lane ,weil es einfach Spaß macht wie die Leute sich über meinen Self-Heal aufregen. 

Hat schonmal jmd mit Shaco gejungelt ?  
Das ist lustig :>


----------



## MrBlaki (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde junglen langweilig. Deswegen geh ich mit WW immer auf die Lane ,weil es einfach Spaß macht wie die Leute sich über meinen Self-Heal aufregen.
> 
> Hat schonmal jmd mit Shaco gejungelt ?
> Das ist lustig :>



Na sicher...die Boxen spammen


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

bezüglich shaco. hab ihn mir heute mit ein paar entsprechenden runen gekauft. bin zwar erst lvl 20, aber die runen plätze(und momentan bei mir ohne quints) die ich belegen kann (arp rot, rüssi gelb, 2 mana blau und 4atks peed blau. natürlich alles lvl 3) schein schon auszureichen um zu junglen, sicherlich gehts noch nicht allzu schnell. brauch momentan etwas unter 5min für clear jungle. macht aber schon laune und bei manchen(ich hoffe im high elo sind die nicht mehr so blöd) kannst du auch mit deinem clone ziemlich geil baiten^^ und njatürlich das gankingpotential nicht zu vergessen.
udyr ist auch super im jungle, aber ich find udyr muss dann schon im early und mid ziemlich snowballen weil er im late in teamfights nix von interesse beisteuern kann


----------



## TrollJumper (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jmd mit Shaco gejungelt ?
> Das ist lustig :>



Kumpel von mir hat schonmal mit Taric gejungelt, true story, habs live miterlebt


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> muss dann schon im early und mid ziemlich snowballen



was zur hölle heißt "snowballen" ?


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

ich bin mal ehrlich: ich hab den fachbegriff nur benutzt damit jemand fragt 
snowballen heißt so viel wie, das du früh genug dem gegnerischen so zusätzt , das es sich bis ins lategame niederschlägt. also wie ein kleiner schneeball der nen abhang runter rollt.


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich bin mal ehrlich: ich hab den fachbegriff nur benutzt damit jemand fragt
> snowballen heißt so viel wie, das du früh genug dem gegnerischen so zusätzt , das es sich bis ins lategame niederschlägt. also wie ein kleiner schneeball der nen abhang runter rollt.



Genau andersherum. Snowballen bezieht sich auf die Leute, die stärker werden und nicht die Leute, die es trifft. Die Snowball-Items (Mejais, Occult, Leviathan) heißen doch auch nur so, weil sie sehr stark mit Kills skalieren ("snowballen"), sie schwächen ja nicht etwa den Gegner, was bei deiner Beschreibung vom snowballen der Fall wäre.


----------



## Oníshanu (28. April 2011)

Snowballen heißt, dass zum Beispiel ein Nasus nicht so viel farmen darf da er im Verlauf des Spiels immer stärker wird. Gleiches gilt für Kills mit Soulstealer,Leviathan,Sword of the Occult

Edit: Geninja'd von Kronas >.<


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

hehe, da sieht mans mal wieder, fachausdrücke lassen einen doof aussehen wenn man nicht die beutungund die falsche bedeutung kennt ^^ shame on me
allerdings das von mir beschriebene meinte ich in bezug auf udyr trotzdem so, man muss mit ihm früh viel irreparablen schaden beim gegner verursachen damit das lategame easy wird. udyr hat halt kein ulti oder msonstiges atemberaubendes im late.


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hehe, da sieht mans mal wieder, fachausdrücke lassen einen doof aussehen wenn man nicht die beutungund die falsche bedeutung kennt ^^ shame on me
> allerdings das von mir beschriebene meinte ich in bezug auf udyr trotzdem so, man muss mit ihm früh viel irreparablen schaden beim gegner verursachen damit das lategame easy wird. udyr hat halt kein ulti oder msonstiges atemberaubendes im late.



Ich weiß noch damals als es Locket noch gab und Phönix zum junglen geskillt wurde, da hab ich selbst noch Udyr gespielt. Der "neue" Udyr gefällt mir nicht so sehr.



Oníshanu schrieb:


> Edit: Geninja'd von Kronas >.<


War sogar mein erster Post auf Buffed seit Monaten, bin eigentlich nur gekommen, um mir im Spiele Allgemein Forum einen Zeitvertreib zu finden, und mein einziges Lesezeichen, dass ich noch hatte, war zum Lol Thread und als ich tear_jerkers fehlerhaften Post gesehen habe, musste ich einfach eingreifen 

Ich bin übrigens 1600 Elo in Lol, könnt mich gern Zeug fragen.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

phönix skillt man doch immernoch zum junglen oder irre ich mich da jetzt?
generell bin ich kein junglefreund(also selber junglen mein ich) aber bei shaco musste  ich es einfach mal probieren. mit lvl 20 hat man halt auch nicht unbedingt die ganzen ep für runen um ein vernünftiges junglebuild bezahlen zu können ^^
wo du die fragestunde anbietest und ich auf arbeit nix zu tun habe: wie sieht die punktevergabe bei elospielen aus, also ep und rating?
hab manchmal das gefühl wenn ich hsgg sein stream schaue das man allein fürs dabei sein punkte bekommt, so viele naps wie man da zum teil sieht


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> phönix skillt man doch immernoch zum junglen oder irre ich mich da jetzt?
> generell bin ich kein junglefreund(also selber junglen mein ich) aber bei shaco musste ich es einfach mal probieren. mit lvl 20 hat man halt auch nicht unbedingt die ganzen ep für runen um ein vernünftiges junglebuild bezahlen zu können ^^
> wo du die fragestunde anbietest und ich auf arbeit nix zu tun habe: wie sieht die punktevergabe bei elospielen aus, also ep und rating?
> hab manchmal das gefühl wenn ich hsgg sein stream schaue das man allein fürs dabei sein punkte bekommt, so viele naps wie man da zum teil sieht



Neuerdings skillt man idR Tiger beim junglen durch, ist auch seine stärkste Fähigkeit in Sachen Schaden momentan.
Punktevergabe funktioniert so:
IP (Influence Points, benutze englischen Client) gibts bei Ranglistenspielen mit dem gleichen System wie bei normalen Spielen, sie teilen sich sogar den ersten Sieg des Tages Bonus. Vom Rating her sieht es so aus, dass du in etwa 11-13 ELO für jeden Sieg und Niederlage bekommst (oder im Fall der Niederlage natürlich abgezogen), soweit ich weiß ist das jedoch bei den ersten Ranglistenspielen für den Account etwas extremer, mit dem Sinn, dass du schnellstmöglich in den Elobereich kommst, der zu dir passt.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

so wenig punkte? da dauerts ja ewig bis ich mal hsgg/kakasoul für seine dumme lache ownen kann 

hmm, im nachhinein erscheint mir das doch nicht so wenig, aber würd wohl trotzdem ewig dauern bis ich das genannte mal kann^^


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so wenig punkte? da dauerts ja ewig bis ich mal hsgg/kakasoul für seine dumme lache ownen kann
> 
> hmm, im nachhinein erscheint mir das doch nicht so wenig, aber würd wohl trotzdem ewig dauern bis ich das genannte mal kann^^


Erstmal müsstest du wahrscheinleich auf den US server wechseln


----------



## floppydrive (28. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ja, wenn er gefeedet ist. Gefeedet ist fast jeder Char stark.
> 
> @floppydrive
> 
> ...



Also mit Warwick bin ich nicht so schnell im Jungle und der Champ gefällt mir nicht so, ich finde da Udyr besser. Am schnellsten im Jungle ich mit Shaco aber mit dem gehe ich nur wenn es vom Team Setup passt, da es doch sehr davon anhängt wie du support erhälst.


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Also mit Warwick bin ich nicht so schnell im Jungle und der Champ gefällt mir nicht so, ich finde da Udyr besser. Am schnellsten im Jungle ich mit Shaco aber mit dem gehe ich nur wenn es vom Team Setup passt, da es doch sehr davon anhängt wie du support erhälst.


Den einzigen support den Shaco im Jungle braucht ist etwas scout beim red buff, selbst wenn die Gegner Boxen zerstören kommen kannst du immer noch schnell bei Blue anfangen, Amumu und Rammus müssen Beispielsweise bei Blue anfangen, weil sich sonst unmöglich mit ihnen junglen lässt.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

im mom jungle ich shaco mit nur einem punkt in jitb, da ich ihn mri heute erst geholt habe und nicht viel zeit hatte, woltle ich mal fragen ob jemand erfahrung gemacht hat mit mehr punkten und in wiefern das das ganking beeinträchtigt.
ansonsten gibts eine möglichkeit den boxen zu befeheln wen sie angreifen sollen ähnlich wie beim clone?


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> im mom jungle ich shaco mit nur einem punkt in jitb, da ich ihn mri heute erst geholt habe und nicht viel zeit hatte, woltle ich mal fragen ob jemand erfahrung gemacht hat mit mehr punkten und in wiefern das das ganking beeinträchtigt.
> ansonsten gibts eine möglichkeit den boxen zu befeheln wen sie angreifen sollen ähnlich wie beim clone?



Persönlich gefällt es mir besser, nur einen Punkt in Boxen zu setzen, weil ein paar Punkte in Two-Shiv gut beim ganken helfen.
Und die Boxen greifen soweit ich weiß das Ziel an, dass am nähsten zu ihnen ist, hab aber schon lange kein Shaco mehr gespielt.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Haha grad nen Karthus gesehen ,der sich auf Level 11 nur noch in die Base gestellt hat & nur noch seinen Ulti gespammt hat & so jede Menge Kills gestealt hat ...
Der hatte hinterher richtig viel geld


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haha grad nen Karthus gesehen ,der sich auf Level 11 nur noch in die Base gestellt hat & nur noch seinen Ulti gespammt hat & so jede Menge Kills gestealt hat ...
> Der hatte hinterher richtig viel geld



Wenn das mal so einfach wäre, sobald die Gegner auf höheren leveln (damit gemeint: Beschwörerlevel) ansatzweise anfangen nachzudenken.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Wenn das mal so einfach wäre, sobald die Gegner auf höheren leveln (damit gemeint: Beschwörerlevel) ansatzweise anfangen nachzudenken.



Naja das war auch mit meinem LvL 5er "Twink"


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2011)

Also ich habe in letzter Zeit auch öfters gejungelt.
Mit Amumu ist es extrem einfach, da kann man nur durch laufen.

Mit Shaco ist es nicht viel schwerer, aber da ganke ich schon früher. Ich cleare immer den ersten Teil des Jungels, wo auch der red Buff ist. Danach gehe ich sofort auf eine Lane. Man sollte dann einen Kill bekommen und man hat 700 Gold für das erste Item. Danach jungle ich meistens schnell fertig und ganke sofort weiter.

Mit Shaco kann man auch gut counter-junglen, weil man seine Boxen einfach im gegnerischen Jungle setzen kann.

Falls ihr mal ein paar Jungle Tutorial sehen wollt, empfehle ich den YouTube-Channel von Stonewall008.

Achja ein Karthus, der nur in der Base steht, ist eine totale Verschwendung.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. April 2011)

karthus ist ziemlich einfach zu countern. für ap champs zonyas hourglas, ad champs hexdrinker und für tanks schutzengel(wobei das bei allen geht). dazu gibts noch nee hand voll champs die dank skills das ganz gut blocken können. nocturne und sivir können es mit ihrem schild komplett negieren. mit shaco kann man bei guten timing dank partikel dodge auch den ult(oder jede andere fähigkeit) negieren. sollte also kein prob sein das ulti von kart in den griff zu bekommen, da find ich sein passiv deutlich nerviger


----------



## TrollJumper (29. April 2011)

Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage zu Kassadin.

Bisher hab ich immer so gespielt

Träne>Schuhe(welche ist klar)>Mejais>VoidStaff>Archangel>Rabadons.

Mit dem Soulstealer hatte ich immer 15-20stacks.

Jetzt meine Frage, würde es Sinn ergeben, mit Kassadin Sheen zu kaufen?


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage zu Kassadin.
> 
> Bisher hab ich immer so gespielt
> 
> ...



Du baust deine Schuhe zu früh aus, du holst dir Mejais (was eventuell nicht schlecht ist, wenn du noch nicht 30 bist und das Risiko eingehen kannst), kein Katalyst im Build und Deathcap als letztes Item. Da könntest du vielleicht etwas überdenken.
Zu sheen: sheen macht physical damage, da du mit Kass nicht unbedingt viel Arp hast (außer vielleicht wenn du mit gutem timing w einsetzt, aber das ist den Aufwand kaum wert), wird sheen nicht viel Schaden machen. Des Weiteren ist sheen/lichbane auf Kass lategame nicht mehr sehr effizient, weil die Gegner dich in teamfights zerfleischen, wenn du in den Nahkampf gehst. Zum Gebäude einreißen trotzdem genial.


----------



## TrollJumper (29. April 2011)

kk danke dir.

Und jetz nochmal zu Udyr.

Wie skillt man den im Jungle?

Tiger oder Phönix?
Nach dem Guide ja eher Phönix, aber du hast ja vorher geschrieben Tiger. Ich bin verwirrt ^^


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> kk danke dir.
> 
> Und jetz nochmal zu Udyr.
> 
> ...


Ist von Patch v1.0.0.111. Outdated der guide.
http://leaguecraft.com/strategies/guide/11323-udyr-by-the-numbers-up-to-date.xhtml ist recht aktuell und zeigt sowohl die Tiger, als auch die Phönix Spielweisen.
Tiger jungle video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkF7GHL-waE


----------



## TrollJumper (29. April 2011)

Danke vielmals


----------



## Deathstyle (29. April 2011)

Wie krass ist denn Brand bitte, zugegeben er spielt sich nicht sehr innovativ aber er basht ja wirklich alles. In Clashes hat der einen DPS der an das jüngste Gericht erinnern dürfte - heftig. 
Allerdings erschließt sich der Taric mir nicht ganz.


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Allerdings erschließt sich der Taric mir nicht ganz.



Du gehst mit nem ad carry bot, kaufst einen Haufen wards, sitzt durchgehend im Busch, stunst alles, was deinem carry zu Nahe kommt und lässt diesen eine halbe Stunde lang freefarmen, damit er lategame teamfights für dich gewinnt. Nebenbei stackst du ein paar gold/5 items, um deine wards zu finanzieren.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. April 2011)

Gut, ich werde ihn im klartext nie wieder spielen ;D
Ich komme aus der DotA Riege und daher erschließen sich mir die wenigsten Tanks - wobei man sagen muss das wohl Rammus, Vlad und der Yeti dazu zählen und die extrem geile Gank/Clash Heroes sind - allerdings hät ich jedes bisherige Spiel mit denen sogar Carrien können.
Bleibe wohl eher bei Carrys/Semi Carrys.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wie krass ist denn Brand bitte, zugegeben er spielt sich nicht sehr innovativ aber er basht ja wirklich alles. In Clashes hat der einen DPS der an das jüngste Gericht erinnern dürfte - heftig.
> Allerdings erschließt sich der Taric mir nicht ganz.



ach so stark ist brand auch nicht. bissel movement vorraussgesetzt kann brand harmlos sein und sollte in teamfights sowieso erstes ziel sein wenn er sich nah genug für seine attacken rein wagt. es kommt halt auch immer darauf an in wie weit man einen champ stark werden lässt.
bezüglich den tanks: ähnlich wie bei carries kann ein spiel durch einen guten Tank entschieden werdne oder durch einn schlechten halt auch verloren. wobei ich sagen muss das ich taric mehr als tanky support einordnen würde als als ein volltank.


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

Ich liebe Brands AoE-Dmg ,es ist einfach so episch wie er die Creeps weg lazort *.*


----------



## MrBlaki (30. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hotD5XoMmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Push Push Push Push Push!!!!!

Es wird so episch


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

Omg Xin Zhao ist ja ein geiler char 
Item Build : Dolch ---> Berserk Boots ----> Last Whisper ---> Schattenklingen 2x ---> Große Axt Dings-Bums ----> Diese Komischer Aura Kette Dings Da 
jmd verbesserungsvorschläge ?


----------



## MrBlaki (30. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Omg Xin Zhao ist ja ein geiler char
> Item Build : Dolch ---> Berserk Boots ----> Last Whisper ---> Schattenklingen 2x ---> Große Axt Dings-Bums ----> Diese Komischer Aura Kette Dings Da
> jmd verbesserungsvorschläge ?



Nettes Build, ich muss allerdings sagen das ich sehen will was du machst wenn ein Veigar mit 1k Ap kommt dich Stunt und Onehittet xD 
vielleicht mal ein paar Defensivere Items ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

No Risk ,No Fun


----------



## skyline930 (30. April 2011)

Na dann würde ich wenigstens etwas Lifesteal mitnehmen  Was meiner Meinung nach ein Pflichtitem auf Xin ist ist Starks Fervor. 20 Armorpen Aura, ASP, Lifesteal, pewpew.

Brand ist mMn sehr einfach mit nem Banshees zu kontern, wenn man einen Spell von ihm blockt, bringt das seine komplette Rotation durcheinander.

Ich spiele momentan mit Ezreal, hab aber noch keine Runen für den. Benutze im Moment meine ducheinander-von-allem-ein-bisschen Runepage.
Ich schwanke aber was ich mir für Red/Quints holen soll. Armorpen, Flat AD, AD/Level, oder ne Mischung? Ich hab mir überlegt die Quints auf Flat AD und die Reds auf Armorpen zu gehen, aber ich weiß es nicht. Blue/Yellow auf jeden Fall flat MR/Armor.
Starten tu ich zu 99% mit Dorans Blade, Masteries sind 21/9/0, und spiele immer mit Exhaust/Ignite. Ich glaube das obwohl ez ein Range Carry ist, ist für den der Wert von Arpen kleiner, weil nur seine Autohits und Q von Armorpen profitieren. W, E und Ult geben ja Magic Damage.

Vorschläge? (Wehe jemand kommt mit AP-Ez >)

Edit: Hab mich jetzt einfach entschieden ne Runepage mit Red/Quint Armorpen, Blue Flat MR und Yellow Flad Armor zu machen, weil 1. Armorpen im Late deutlich mehr bringt, und 2. weils allgemeiner ist, Armorpen/resis sind für jeden AD Champ nice.


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

Ich meinte mit "Dieses Komische Aura Ketten Dings-Da" Starks Leidenschaft, mir ist nur der Name nicht eingefallen. 

mh & nochmal zu Rumble : Ich find diesen Held irgendwie pervers unnötig & schwach  
Ich hab bis jetzt noch niemanden damit gesehen der richtig gut gespielt hat.


----------



## skyline930 (30. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "Dieses Komische Aura Ketten Dings-Da" Starks Leidenschaft, mir ist nur der Name nicht eingefallen.
> 
> mh & nochmal zu Rumble : Ich find diesen Held irgendwie pervers unnötig & schwach
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch niemanden damit gesehen der richtig gut gespielt hat.



Naja, ein paar hab ich schon gesehen. Vor allem wenn er mal ein paar Kills bekommt, autsch. Aber es kommt einem auch vor das er so wenig Damage gibt weil 2 von 3 seiner Damagespells DoTs sind. Bleib mal in seiner Ulti und seinem Flamespitter (Q) stehen. 
Damit grillt er dich in 2 Sekunden. Die meisten sind nur schlecht weil sie nicht raffen das Rumble ein AP Champ ist. Ich hab schon Tank Rumble (Fail), Jungle Rumble (Fail, Ragequit nach Tod durch Blue), AD Rumble (Fail, hat keinen einzigen Overheat passend gesetzt) und Hybrid Rumble (naja) gesehen. Auch ist an Rumble das Problem das viele es nicht schaffen konstant in der Danger Zone zu bleiben, und im Falle eines Angriffs genau mit dem letzten Spell den Overheat auszulösen. Ulti Platzierung ist auch sone Sache an Rumble, viele legen die einfach falsch, wodurch sehr viel von seinem Potential verlorengeht. Die Ulti muss entweder den Pfad in der Breite zu mind. 70-80% abdecken, ODER den Escapepath in der Länge komplett abriegeln. Oder natürlich dann reinschießen BEVOR der Tank seine ult zündet (Amumu ult oder Malph oder ähnliches), damit der Gegner möglichst lange drinsteht.

Ich hab bisher auch nur einen guten Rumble gesehen der das so gemacht hat wie oben beschrieben. Und der war (bis zum Anfang Late) nicht gefeedet, und hat verdammt wehgetan. Einmal hat seine Ulti mich einfach nur vernichtet  Ich als oranger Punkt hab einmal kurz gepennt, und war vor meinem Team die b gegangen sind, hat er mich mit der Ult abgetrennt, und die haben als ich versucht hab in den Jungle zu entkommen mich gekillt. War halt mein Fail auch, aber das als Beispiel wie man sie nutzen soll, wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat den Startpunkt der Ult frei zu bestimmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (30. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "Dieses Komische Aura Ketten Dings-Da" Starks Leidenschaft, mir ist nur der Name nicht eingefallen.
> 
> mh & nochmal zu Rumble : Ich find diesen Held irgendwie pervers unnötig & schwach
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch niemanden damit gesehen der richtig gut gespielt hat.


Also ich hatte mit ihm jetzt um die 25 Spiele, die meisten davon mit über 10 Kills und unter 3 Toden. 21 Spiele gewonnen, 4 verloren. Finde ihn recht nötig & stark.


----------



## skyline930 (1. Mai 2011)

Wie ich mir zu Ehren des Nunu Bot Skins nochmal alle Nunu Bot Folgen reingezogen hab  Ich finds echt genial, besonders die Gesichtsausdrücke von dem


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2011)

musste aufgrund ein Mario-Kart-Herausforderung meiner Freundin gestern leider schon im ersten spiel von sk gaming in der NESL aufhören zu gucken. jemand die anderen spiele gesehen und kann sagen wie sie sich angestellt haben?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Haha SkWicked labert in seinem Livestream immer solche Scheiße  
Zu geil <3


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2011)

die labern bei sk gaming generell alle scheiße^^bei den ganzen streitereien während eines spiels versteh ich garnicht wie die world 2nd werden konnten. zumal sie zum teil richtig scheiße spielen oO


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Hahaha wer ist eig World Rang 1ster ?


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2011)

also ich bezog ich auf die weltmeisterschaft(ka wie die jetzt offiziell hieß, NESL?) und da wurde es CLG(Counter Logic Gaming) da spielt auch hotshotgg

btw: sk spielt grad echt scheiße gegen fnatic (esl tournament)


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Omg Xin Zhao ist ja ein geiler char
> Item Build : Dolch ---> Berserk Boots ----> Last Whisper ---> Schattenklingen 2x ---> Große Axt Dings-Bums ----> Diese Komischer Aura Kette Dings Da
> jmd verbesserungsvorschläge ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Xin bist du entweder am junglen oder solo top.
Im jungle startest du natürlich mit 5 pots + Stoffrüstung, solo top entweder genau so oder mit Dorans Schild, gegen starke solo tops wie Shen empfiehlt sich jedoch die 5 pot Variante.
Bei deinem Build stört mich vor Allem der Dolch als Startitem sowie der viel zu frühe Letzte Atemzug (welcher Gegner hat bitte so früh genug Rüstung, als dass er sich lohnt?), 2 Schattenklingen haben idR keinen Platz in nem Xin build, da Xin tanky gebaut werden sollte. Des Weiteren zahlen sich die 2 Schattenklingen in deinem Build kaum aus, da dein einziger Schaden von Letzter Atemzug kommt. Viel Spaß deinen <150 Schaden crits zuzusehen. 
Ich empfehle da wenn schon: Stoffrüstung + pots/Dorans Schild --> Wriggles (lifesteal und etwas Schaden und Rüstung sorgen für stärkere Lanepräsenz und als jungler sowieso Pflichtitem) --> boots (noch nicht ausbauen, den Fehler machen viele) --> Brutalisierer --> Entweder Sunfire oder Banshees (kommt auf die Gegner an) anfangen und nebenbei Schuhe ausbauen (entweder Merkury oder Zerkers) --> Ghostblade --> Entweder Black Cleaver oder mehr tank Zeug, kommt auf die Situation an.



skyline930 schrieb:


> Na dann würde ich wenigstens etwas Lifesteal mitnehmen  Was meiner Meinung nach ein Pflichtitem auf Xin ist ist Starks Fervor. 20 Armorpen Aura, ASP, Lifesteal, pewpew.
> 
> Brand ist mMn sehr einfach mit nem Banshees zu kontern, wenn man einen Spell von ihm blockt, bringt das seine komplette Rotation durcheinander.
> 
> ...


Ghost/Flash
21/0/9
Rot ArP, Gelb + Blau machen sich Manareg/level gut (Resistenzen gehen aber auch), Essenzen mehr ArP



Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "Dieses Komische Aura Ketten Dings-Da" Starks Leidenschaft, mir ist nur der Name nicht eingefallen.
> 
> mh & nochmal zu Rumble : Ich find diesen Held irgendwie pervers unnötig & schwach
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch niemanden damit gesehen der richtig gut gespielt hat.


Starker solo top.



Olliruh schrieb:


> Hahaha wer ist eig World Rang 1ster ?


CLG vom US-Server, fraglich ist jedoch, ob sie den Titel dieses Jahr bei Dreamhack halten können, weil sie vor knapp 2 Wochen gegen zwei EU Teams verloren haben. (LowLandLions und das zweite Team ist mir entfallen, müsste ich nochmal nachsehen)


----------



## Dolgrim (2. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Na dann würde ich wenigstens etwas Lifesteal mitnehmen  Was meiner Meinung nach ein Pflichtitem auf Xin ist ist Starks Fervor. 20 Armorpen Aura, ASP, Lifesteal, pewpew.
> 
> Brand ist mMn sehr einfach mit nem Banshees zu kontern, wenn man einen Spell von ihm blockt, bringt das seine komplette Rotation durcheinander.
> 
> ...



Größtenteils hat Kronas alles beantwortet  Ich schreib dir aber noch ein paar Sachen zu Ez:
Du holst dir auf jeden Fall ArP auf Rot. Nichts anderes. ArP skaliert einfach am besten mit AD Carrys. Auf Gelb solltest du dir auf jeden Fall Mana Reg per level holen, da sonst das Mana recht schnell ausgeht, wenn du harassed. Auf Blau kannst du aussuchen zwischen Mana Reg per Level, wenn du mit dem Mana immer noch nicht auskommst, oder CDR. Quints nach belieben. Mehr Damage -> ArP. Mehr Leben -> Flat HP. Längere Laning Phase -> HP Reg per 5.

Masteries empfehle ich dir 21/0/9. Der Offense Tree gibt dir einfach noch mehr Damage und die 9 Punkte in Utility sind da besser aufgehoben. Mehr Erfahrung und 15% längere Buffs > das bisschen Resi. Generell solltest du als Ez keine/wenige Probleme bekommen mit deinen Gegner, da du deinen Blink hast + Flash.
Wenn du deine Summoner Spells recht oft benutzt oder Mana Probleme bekommst, kannst du auch 9/0/21 skillen. CDR + Mana Reg sind auch nicht so schlecht, da du so mehr Q's benutzen kannst. 

Summoners: Ghost + Flash oder Ignite + Flash. Flash rettet dir einfach so oft den Arsch. Je nachdem wie du spielst braucht du halt noch einen weiteren defensiven oder offensiven Spell.

Möchtest du mir noch einmal deinen Item Build aufschreiben? Dann kann ich dir da auch ein paar Tipps geben. 
Ansonsten guck einmal auf mein Profil (Dolgrim), da sind 2 Ez Games auf der Liste. Ich teste atm noch ein paar Item Build Variationen.



Olliruh schrieb:


> Omg Xin Zhao ist ja ein geiler char
> Item Build : Dolch ---> Berserk Boots ----> Last Whisper ---> Schattenklingen 2x ---> Große Axt Dings-Bums ----> Diese Komischer Aura Kette Dings Da
> jmd verbesserungsvorschläge ?



Starte ... niemals ... mit ... Dolch oO

Ansonsten guck bei Kronas nach, der Item Build ist im Allgemeinen nicht schlecht.


----------



## skyline930 (2. Mai 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Möchtest du mir noch einmal deinen Item Build aufschreiben? Dann kann ich dir da auch ein paar Tipps geben.
> Ansonsten guck einmal auf mein Profil (Dolgrim), da sind 2 Ez Games auf der Liste. Ich teste atm noch ein paar Item Build Variationen.



Mein Itembuild ist Dorans Blade -> Sheen -> CDR Boots -> Black Cleaver -> Vamp Scepter (Core Build)
zwischendrin situationell:

Offensiv: Madreds Bloodrazor / Last Whisper / Wriggles / Trinity Force / Bloodthirster 
Defensiv: Banshees Vail / Thornmail / FoN / Guardian Angel
Semi: Atmas / Mallet

Der Corebuild wird jedenfalls immer gekauft, wann und was danach kommt hängt vom Gegner und von den Mates ab.
Exhaust und Ignite gefällt mir eigentlich auch ganz gut, Ignite sichert einem Ultkills selbst wenn der Gegner evtl noch zu hoch wäre. Exhaust kann man auch defensiv usen, Flash finde ich übertrieben, auch wenn es mir eventuell ein paar mal das Leben gerettet hätte. 
Meine Masteries lasse ich auch so, bis jetzt war ich obwohl mir die Utility 4% Ep fehlen 1 Mal underleveled, von ca. 20-25 Spielen. Die zusätzliche Armor/MR/hp5 aus Defbaum sind einfach nur godlike auf mid, und ich hab meine Armor/mr runen nichtmal komplett. Manaprobleme hatte ich bisher relativ selten und eher begrenzt. Ich versuche so gut wie möglich mit Autohits zu lasthitten/harassen, klappt bisher ganz gut  Meine Runepage wird so aussehen: Red/Quint Armorpen, Blue Flat MR und Yellow Flat Armor

Mit meiner unvollständigen Übergangsrunepage war mein bestes Spiel bisher 18/3/1x, bei nem 4er Premade, und es waren keine Vollnoobs. (Ewig langes Spiel, die hatten auch gefeedete Leute)

@Xin Zhao Diskussion:
Ich spiele Xin immer auf Lifesteal-Tanky DPS, auch auf Duallanes.
Corebuild: Shield/Blade - Bersi Boots - Black Cleaver - Starks Fervor
Das reicht dicke um im frühen Late zu überleben wenn keiner gefeedet hat. Ansonsten ein Giants Belt und/oder ein Item für passende Resis gegen den stärksten des gegnerischen Teams. Bin damit eigentlich immer recht gut gefahren. Nach dem Xin Buff ist es jetzt eh so das man alles in einer ERQWQ-Kombi umrotzt.

Edit: Gut, man muss auch dazu sagen das ich keine Ranked Games spiele, Kronas glaube ich schon


----------



## Dolgrim (2. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit: Gut, man muss auch dazu sagen das ich keine Ranked Games spiele, Kronas glaube ich schon



Ich hab Kronas gecarried bevor er sich ab 1500 andere Leute gesucht hat *heul*

Item Build ist gut, Masteries, Runen und Summoner Spells können wir uns streiten, aber da hab ich keine Lust drauf  Ich hab nur das wiedergegeben, was High Elo Leute in Foren/Livestreams gesagt/ausgerechnet haben, am Ende entscheidest du aber immernoch selber


----------



## skyline930 (2. Mai 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Item Build ist gut, Masteries, Runen und Summoner Spells können wir uns streiten, aber da hab ich keine Lust drauf  Ich hab nur das wiedergegeben, was High Elo Leute in Foren/Livestreams gesagt/ausgerechnet haben, am Ende entscheidest du aber immernoch selber



Joa, ich weiß das die Wahl nicht die typische "Optimal"wahl ist, aber es klappt bei mir so. Ich werde deine Tipps definitiv auch ausprobieren, vielen Dank dafür 
Flash/Ignite hab ich bisher nicht versucht, weil ich Flash direkt ausgeblendet hab wegen der E. Mir fehlt aber meistens Exhaust gegen sowas wie Yi, Xin, etc.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (2. Mai 2011)

AD Ez spiel ich so:

Sapphire Crystal

Sheen

Berz Greaves

Brutalizer

Phage

Vampiric Scepter

Trinity Force 

Black Cleaver

Blood Thirster

Madreds BR

Inf Edge

Elixir (R/G/




Runen: Desolationmarks, Clarityseals, Celerityglyphs und Desolationquints.


----------



## Dolgrim (2. Mai 2011)

@Über mir:
das ist der Build den ich im Moment teste. Ich starte nur mit Dorans Blade und hol mir meistens Ionia Boots, aber sonst stimmt der Build (bis auf Madreds, IE) mit meinem überein.



skyline930 schrieb:


> Joa, ich weiß das die Wahl nicht die typische "Optimal"wahl ist, aber es klappt bei mir so. Ich werde deine Tipps definitiv auch ausprobieren, vielen Dank dafür
> Flash/Ignite hab ich bisher nicht versucht, weil ich Flash direkt ausgeblendet hab wegen der E. Mir fehlt aber meistens Exhaust gegen sowas wie Yi, Xin, etc.



Flash ist ganz nett, da du dadurch fast unkillable wirst  Du kannst es halt offensiv und defensiv einsetzen.
Mit Exhaust hast du schon recht, in 1v1 Situationen ist es genial, aber sobald es zu vernünftigen (oder auch weniger vernünftigen ) Teamfights kommt ist Flash um einiges hilfreicher um zu entkommen als der slow/dmg reduce von Exhaust gegen 1 Gegner.

Generell sollte der AD Carry nicht sterben, die Kills bekommen (Flash/Ignite helfen dabei) und einer aus dem team sollte dafür Exhaust nehmen. Oft eignet sich der Solo Top Champ gut dazu Exhaust dabei zu haben, machmal braucht man es aber auch gar nicht (in Rankeds siehst du deine Gegner ja und kannst dich mit deinem Team absprechen)


----------



## skyline930 (2. Mai 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Flash ist ganz nett, da du dadurch fast unkillable wirst  Du kannst es halt offensiv und defensiv einsetzen.
> Mit Exhaust hast du schon recht, in 1v1 Situationen ist es genial, aber sobald es zu vernünftigen (oder auch weniger vernünftigen ) Teamfights kommt ist Flash um einiges hilfreicher um zu entkommen als der slow/dmg reduce von Exhaust gegen 1 Gegner.



Naja, in Teamfights kann dir der Exhaust gut helfen. Wenn irgendwas an dich randasht was du im Normalfall nicht schnell killen kannst (Irelia oder Xin oder so) und du dich mit deiner E positionierst um den gegnerischen Carry besser im Schussfeld zu haben, und der an dir kleben bleibt, setzt ihn der Exhaust nochmal für 3 Sekunden außer Gefecht. Damit hast du ca. 5 Sekunden den Gegner beschäftigt, ohne eigentlich CC zu haben, und hast abei kaum Dmg kassiert wegen Exhaust und Lifesteal. In der Theorie zumindest 

Praktisch klappt das aber auch meistens. Nonranked zumindest, da ich wie gesagt keine Rankeds spiele. Ich will mir wenigstens eine volle vernünftige Runepage machen bevor ich was mach. Ich hab Runen, aber keine einzige vollständige. Weiß übrigens woran es liegen kann dass ich nur 2 Seiten hab?


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Mai 2011)

na du hast noch keine weitere dazu gekauft^^
für 6300ep im shop zu bekommen oder über rp


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (2. Mai 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> @Über mir:
> das ist der Build den ich im Moment teste. Ich starte nur mit Dorans Blade und hol mir meistens Ionia Boots, aber sonst stimmt der Build (bis auf Madreds, IE) mit meinem überein.
> 
> Absolut genial der Build. Gehe damit meistens mit nem 2.5/1 KD Verhältnis aus den Spielen.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> na du hast noch keine weitere dazu gekauft^^
> für 6300ep im shop zu bekommen oder über rp



Sind nicht 3 Seiten standard? Die hab ich auf meinen Altaccounts auch o.O

Edit: Onkel Google und Augen aufmachen hilft. Auf meinem ersten Account hab ich 3 weil die jeder bekommen hatte, weil Riot den Golden Joystick blabla Award gewonnen hatte. Mein Mainaccount und mein Lowaccount haben nur 2 weil die zu spät erstellt wurden. Problem gelöst


----------



## floppydrive (3. Mai 2011)

Warum macht man sich aktuell eigentlich noch 3 Accounts? Früher hatte ich auch 3 30er um genug Runenseiten zu haben aber wozu macht man das heute noch?


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Mai 2011)

Weil sie zu schlecht sind gegen andere 30er zu spielen.
Ich bin gerade Level 12 geworden und mir sind schon so viele begegnet die mehr als 5 Accounts haben.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Mai 2011)

Nein, mein erster Account war mein allererster Account und dümpelt auf 14 rum. Da hab ich ne längere Pause gemacht, und wurde von dauerhaft abgeschlachtet, und hab mir nen neuen Account gemacht, um das Spiel wieder von Anfang an neu zu spielen.
Der Account ist jetzt mein Main. Der dritte ist mein Account wenn ich mit meinem Kumpel spiele der neu in LoL ist, bis er Level 25+ wird, damit er als Neuling nicht dauerganked wird wenn man mit ~lv15 sorcs spielt (Premade level 30 + 3 = uncool)


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2011)

Weiß jmd schon genaures über den neuen Champion (nicht Rumble) ? :3


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Weil sie zu schlecht sind gegen andere 30er zu spielen.



Genauso ist es.

Ich hab 1 Account und das is mein Main. Mehr brauche ich auch nich.


----------



## skyline930 (4. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Weiß jmd schon genaures über den neuen Champion (nicht Rumble) ? :3



Dem Bild und Titel nach scheint es ein Female Range Carry zu werden. Da sie Armbrüste hat, scheint sie AD based zu sein, was aber relativ kacke ist, da wir schon Ashe, Caitlyn, MF, Sivir und Tristana haben. Ich hoffe sie wird ein AP carry mit interessanten Mechaniken und nicht noch ein Rightclick-to-win champ. :/


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Mai 2011)

schade, hatte auf den monkeyking gehofft, aber was solls 
vom bild her würde ich auch auf ranged tippen. ad würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, viel eher dürften ihre armbrüste als tools verwendet werden, an der großen hängt schließlich noch ein enterhaken. vielleicht ähnlich wie bei teemo wo man auch auf ap wegen dem gift setzt. da im text viel von nacht, schatten etc geredet wird, könnte es ein weiterer stealth champ werden. spätestens am 10ten werden wir es sehen


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (4. Mai 2011)

Ich bin für Ranged AP/AD/AS/LL DPS Tank.


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Mai 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Ich bin für Ranged AP/AD/AS/LL DPS Tank.



ein Ranged DPS Tank?
Wir haben genug DPS Tanks >.< wird Zeit für einen vollwertigen Tank, meiner meinung nach.
Und was soll LL sein?  Alles andere kenne ich aber unter LL kann ich mir grade nichts vorstellen ^^


----------



## Oníshanu (4. Mai 2011)

Vorallem da Dps-Tanks auch in Zukunft noch mit ein paar nerfs rechnen müssen.Ich tippe auch auf Stealth mal sehen


----------



## skyline930 (4. Mai 2011)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Vorallem da Dps-Tanks auch in Zukunft noch mit ein paar nerfs rechnen müssen.Ich tippe auch auf Stealth mal sehen



Darauf hoffe ich seit Wochen. Basedmg stark runtersetzen, Skalierungen stark hochsetzen. Dann sollen die entweder Tank bauen, und Tank sein und den geringsten Teil an Damage im Teamfight beitragen, oder auf Damage spielen, und dann auch gerne Schaden geben. Roaming AP Alistar ist seit dem Buff einfach nur OP. Nicht genug das man vor manchen Tanks so oder so kaum wegkommt, nein, dann kommt das fette häßliche Schnitzel aus dem Busch im Permaghost durch die neue Passive, dank 3er Boots + FoN + Utilitybaum + MS Quints mit ca. 450 MS auf einen zu, macht den Knockup, kassiert dabei I-dont-give-a-fuck-like mal 5 Towerhits, rammt dich zurück, und als durchschnittlicher Carry im Mid bist du da auf ca. 50% life. gg riot denk ich mir da nur. Die neue Passive ist gut für seinen Farm, aber der collision ignore war einfach nicht nötig. Ich verstehe es ja das man Champions so haben will, das sie unabhängig von Summonerspells etc. gespielt werden können, aber das nervt einfach, einen Tank der HP hinterhergeworfen bekommt, auf 2/4 Spells CC hat, einen 75% Dmgreduce als Ult hat ein Permaghost zu geben ist meiner Meinung nach echt Wahnsinn. Vor allem braucht man mit dem Drecksvieh null Skill. Macht mal 2er Premade mit einem harten Carry und einem Roaming AP Ali, die zerbissenen Tischkanten des Gegnerteams: unbezahlbar.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Mai 2011)

Der neue Patcher sieht schonmal weit professioneller aus als der Alte.
Was passiert eigentlich wenn man sich die CE kauft (die stehen ja in sämtlichen Geschäften rum) aber schon einen aktiven Account hat? Kann man das verbinden?


----------



## Kronas (5. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn man sich die CE kauft (die stehen ja in sämtlichen Geschäften rum) aber schon einen aktiven Account hat? Kann man das verbinden?


Yep.


----------



## Dolgrim (5. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der neue Patcher sieht schonmal weit professioneller aus als der Alte.
> Was passiert eigentlich wenn man sich die CE kauft (die stehen ja in sämtlichen Geschäften rum) aber schon einen aktiven Account hat? Kann man das verbinden?



In der CE ist ein Code, den du dann im Shop eingeben kannst. Du bekommst dann die Bonus Sachen aus der CE.


Wenn du einige der Champions, die du bekommen würdest, aber schon hast, bekommst du keinen Ausgleich dafür. Mehr oder weniger hast du dann "Pech" gehabt.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Mai 2011)

Hab nur Brand, der wird da wohl kaum drin sein - aber ich schau es mir mal an.
Was isn eig. mit Items, kann man die on-use Items an Shortcuts binden? Hab grade keine Möglichkeit nachzuschauen.


----------



## Kronas (5. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hab nur Brand, der wird da wohl kaum drin sein - aber ich schau es mir mal an.
> Was isn eig. mit Items, kann man die on-use Items an Shortcuts binden? Hab grade keine Möglichkeit nachzuschauen.


Sind standartmäßig auf die Tasten 1-6 gelegt.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (5. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> ein Ranged DPS Tank?
> Wir haben genug DPS Tanks >.< wird Zeit für einen vollwertigen Tank, meiner meinung nach.
> Und was soll LL sein?  Alles andere kenne ich aber unter LL kann ich mir grade nichts vorstellen ^^



LL = Lifeleech = Lebensraub


Pure Ironie.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hab nur Brand, der wird da wohl kaum drin sein - aber ich schau es mir mal an.
> Was isn eig. mit Items, kann man die on-use Items an Shortcuts binden? Hab grade keine Möglichkeit nachzuschauen.



wie bereits gesagt die tasten 1-6. müsste auch umlegbar sein obwohl ich so gut wie keinen finger wirklich frei hab an der keyboard hand^^ liebäugel schon länger mir mal nen freewareprogramm downzuloaden, mit der man auch den maustasten befehle zuweisen kann, ist ja bei lol leider nicht ingame machbar


----------



## skyline930 (5. Mai 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Wenn du einige der Champions, die du bekommen würdest, aber schon hast, bekommst du keinen Ausgleich dafür. Mehr oder weniger hast du dann "Pech" gehabt.





Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hab nur Brand, der wird da wohl kaum drin sein - aber ich schau es mir mal an.
> Was isn eig. mit Items, kann man die on-use Items an Shortcuts binden? Hab grade keine Möglichkeit nachzuschauen.



Ich hab mir die beiden Champion Packs mit Riot Points geholt, und obwohl du offiziell recht hast, würde ich mal ein Support Ticket schreiben und lieb fragen ob du eine Erstattung bekommst. Ich hab so 5 Champions pro Pack zurückbekommen, was mir insgesamt ca. 20k IP gebracht hat. Einfach mal nachfragen. Brand ist da übrigens nicht drin, es sind nur die Champs drin die vor einer bestimmten Zeit released wurden (bis Udyr btw.)

Die Hotkeys kann man doch irgendwo in den Optionen ändern, oder nicht?

Edit: Zu Vayne:





> *Night* *Hunter* *(Passive):* Vayne ruthlessly hunts evil-doers. She gains bonus Movement Speed when moving toward nearby enemy champions.  *Tumble:* Vayne tumbles, maneuvering to carefully place her next shot. She rolls toward the cursor and her next attack deals bonus damage.
> 
> *Silver Bolts:* Vayne tips her bolts with a rare metal, toxic to evil things. The third consecutive attack or ability against the same target deals a percentage of the target's maximum Health as bonus true damage. (Max damage vs. Monsters is capped)
> 
> ...



Scheint also doch ein AD Carry zu sein, aber kein Rightclick to Win champ. Endlich mal wieder ein Champion bei dem die Positionierung im Kampf nicht nur hinter dem Team ist. Vor allem der TD von der W klingt gut.

Rein vom "Stil" der Spells gefällt sie mir sehr, das ingame Aussehen finde ich aber extrem hässlich.


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Mai 2011)

Wie lange braucht man eigentlich um auf lvl 5 zu spielen? Also ich meine den Beschwörerlevel.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

20 Spiele gewinnen ca. ,würd ich sagen.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Edit: Zu Vayne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seh ich anders, gerade ihr w skill macht sie mit einem AS build zu einem ausgesprochenen right click champ. vorallem wenn man sieht was ihr ulti macht. der rest ist ein bissel utility, aber nichts was ihren main dmg aus dem rightclick ersetzt. 
und gerade weil das so ist, ist sie für mich unnötig, denn ich habe bereits ashe


----------



## skyline930 (9. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> seh ich anders, gerade ihr w skill macht sie mit einem AS build zu einem ausgesprochenen right click champ. vorallem wenn man sieht was ihr ulti macht. der rest ist ein bissel utility, aber nichts was ihren main dmg aus dem rightclick ersetzt.
> und gerade weil das so ist, ist sie für mich unnötig, denn ich habe bereits ashe



Gut, aber AS Vayne wird bestimmt nicht der stärkste Build. AS/Onhit Builds sind generell auf fast jedem Champ möglich.


----------



## TrollJumper (9. Mai 2011)

Naja mir is der Champ, wie die meisten neuen Champs, eig wayne (ach du .... wasn Wortspiel).

Ich bleib bei meinem Nasus/Warwick/Udyr/Kassadin (in dieser Reihenfolge) und gut ist


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Mai 2011)

ausgewogen ist die champ kombi aber nicht, da kannste dich ja kaum auf das einstellen was dem team eventuell noch fehlt 
btw: geh ich recht in der annahme das du das mit dem beschwörerlvl für deine werbteinen freund aktion wissen wolltest?^^ schäm dich  die ep boosts zu erschummeln


----------



## TrollJumper (10. Mai 2011)

?? EP Boost? Wayne, 10.000 RP das wollt ich eig. aber dafür müsst ich ja 200mal auf lvl 5 spielen und das braucht ja auch seine Zeit ^^

Und meistens fehlt ja ein Jungler, dann nehm ich Warwick oder Udyr


----------



## MrBlaki (11. Mai 2011)

Da ich schon MF und Caitlyn spiele kommt der neue Champ wie gerufen ^^
Werde sie mir wohl morgen holen.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Mai 2011)

aber gerade wenn man doch diese helden hat, bringt einem Vayne doch nix dienliches oO ok mal abgesehen von dem abartigen schaden den vayne momentan noch drücken kann.
von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe haut sie wirklich starken schaden raus, und das schon im early ohen große items. lässt im late zwar mittel bis stark nach, bloß wer bis dahin mit ihr nicht gefeeded ist hat eh was falsch gemacht. denke da dürfte nach der freispielwoche mit ihr nochmal nen bissel an ihren werten geschraubt werden. ansich find ich ihne skills in bewegten bildern dann doch recht gut


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Mai 2011)

Es gibt nen LoL Thread im buffed.de Forum?! Yeaaah  Um auch gleich etwas beizutragen:

Ich find Vayne eigentlich ziemlich langweilig, aber Tumble interessiert mich dann doch ganz schön. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Skill, wie man ihn vielfältig einsetzen kann?


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Mai 2011)

eigentlich nur zum schaden mach und seine attack zu stacken. in der regel engaged du damit und hast den ersten stack, machst nen autohit und dann wieder rolle und machst den dritten.  zum entkommen nicht so sehr geeignet. das hat den grund das die distanz bei der rolle die zurück gelegt wird gering ausfällt und man mit ihr nicht durch wände kann. zumchasen dank passiv noch ganz gut zu gebrauchen, aber eine wudnerwrkzeug ist das bei weitem nicht


----------



## skyline930 (12. Mai 2011)

Naja, auf 5 hat Tumble 2 Sekunden Abklingzeit >.>
Ich find Vayne im Moment abartig stark.


----------



## painschkes (12. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich find Vayne im Moment abartig stark.



_Wie fast jeder neue Champ.. :-)_


----------



## Kronas (12. Mai 2011)

Tumble ist okay wie es ist. Soweit ich weiß kommt man damit nicht durch Hindernisse, würde es das auch können wäre es garantiert für eine non-ult Fähigkeit zu stark.


----------



## TrollJumper (12. Mai 2011)

Soviel ich weiß, kommt sie damit keine Klippen hinauf oder hinunter, wohingegen Corki mit Walküre das kann.

Vayne ist nur so abartig stark, wenn man sie feedet.
Hatte grad ein Spiel mit meinem Udyr (so im Nachhinein rockt der Kerl einfach nur alles vom Feld). Im eigenen sowie im gegnerischen Team war eine Vayne.
Durch Ganks konnte ich unsere Vayne (sie hat gegen Malzahar in der Mitte gespielt) so richtig feeden.

Aber alles in allen finde ich sie persönlich nicht so toll. Geschmackssache eben.


----------



## Ennia (12. Mai 2011)

true damage und steigender movement speed sind zwei Attribute die meiner Meinung nach nicht gemeinsam in einer Champion-Beschreibung auftauchen dürften, aber bitte. Ich hab sie mir gestern mal zugelegt und das erste Spiel (un-ranked) gleich mal mit 18-5-10 gewonnen. Ich spiele sonst eher Tanks und ich musste mich erstmal wieder daran gewöhnen, dass ich das focus target bin, was die 5 deaths erklährt, aber sonst ist die Alte sehr leicht zu spielen.

Was ich aber nicht in meinen Schädel bekomme sind die ewigen Tank nerfs... Nicht nur, dass Shen schon wieder generft wurde, nein, auch das sunfire cape macht jetzt weniger Schaden... grml. Tenacity ist auch so eine Sache für die ich mich nicht gerade begeistern kann. Aber der Gipfel ist wohl der Morgana buff!! Wieso wird ein Champ gebufft, der eigentlich schon balanced war?


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2011)

naja, die passiv hat nee sehr kurze range, muss man schon in autoattack range sein und sicht haben damit das klappt.
weiß auch nicht was man gegen zähigkeit hat? mercs haben immernoch den höchsten reduce (35% , sowie vor dem patch), lediglich die anzahl der items die zähigkeit haben wurde von 1 auf insgesamt 4(3?) erhöht. das erlaubt mehr flexibilität im build. bei heavy cc teams war eh für jeden mercs pflicht und wirds wahrscheinlich auch bleiben von daher ändert sich ja da garnichts. aber wenn nur einer oder vielleicht zwei im gegner team cc haben, dann muss man nicht gleich die mercs holen sondern eins der anderen items .


----------



## TrollJumper (12. Mai 2011)

Eben und da das Attribut ja nicht stackt sehe ich da auch kein Problem drin.


----------



## skyline930 (12. Mai 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, kommt sie damit keine Klippen hinauf oder hinunter, wohingegen Corki mit Walküre das kann.
> 
> Vayne ist nur so abartig stark, wenn man sie feedet.



Walküre hat auch einen 6 Mal längeren Cooldown.
Guckt euch doch alleine mal den Basedamage der Spells an. http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Vayne
Alle 2 Sec 75% Zusatzdmg + Sheen/Trinity und jeden 3 Spell/Autohit 8% als Truedamage. Von ihren Chasingfähigkeiten durch 160 (!!!!) Flat Zusatz MS mit Ult ganz zu schweigen. Achja, sie wird in der Ult beim Tumble für 1.5 sekunden unsichtbar, bei einem Tumble CD von 2 Sekunden sind es 25% CDR für 12 Sekunden permanent unsichtbar.

Der Damage oder Cooldown der Q muss angepasst werden, und die W sollte den Flat Wert true damage geben, und 8% HP als Magic. 

Sorry, aber ein extrem mobiler Champ (viel Spaß die mit nem Skillshot zu kriegen wenn die wie ein besoffener Affe durch die Gegend rollt), mit nem Doppel Madreds BR als Truedamage, CC und Stealth, der sowohl Burst als auch sustained dmg hat ist zu viel des Guten.


----------



## MrBlaki (12. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Walküre hat auch einen 6 Mal längeren Cooldown.
> Guckt euch doch alleine mal den Basedamage der Spells an. http://leagueoflegen....com/wiki/Vayne
> Alle 2 Sec 75% Zusatzdmg + Sheen/Trinity und jeden 3 Spell/Autohit 8% als Truedamage. Von ihren Chasingfähigkeiten durch 160 (!!!!) Flat Zusatz MS mit Ult ganz zu schweigen. Achja, sie wird in der Ult beim Tumble für 1.5 sekunden unsichtbar, bei einem Tumble CD von 2 Sekunden sind es 25% CDR für 12 Sekunden permanent unsichtbar.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, habe jetzt ein paar Games mit ihr gemacht, sie ist zu jeder Phase des Games stark. 
So habe ich es zumindest empfunden, wenn man mit Dorans Blade startet verursacht Tumble + Autohit und später mit Sheen extremen Schaden dafür das es dann so grade eben ins Mid Game reingeht.


----------



## skyline930 (12. Mai 2011)

Vayne TL;DR Guide: 
1. Rush Sheen
2. Q-autohit to xx/x/xx
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2011)

sie haut schon ordenlich schaden raus, das stimmt. aber mehr auch nicht. sie stirbt dafür aber fast noch schneller weg als leblanc (gnah, vielleicht doch nicht so schnell^^). im team fight sollte sie also sehr vorsichtig sein. wenn sie sich dann doch mal zu nah ran traut ist sie tot.
aber ich muss zugeben, mit ihrer rolle macht sie doch etwas viel schaden. könnte man vielleicht unterbinden in dem man den truedmg nicht zusammen mit dem 75% schadensbonus proccen lässt. beide fähigkeiten würden damit immernoch genauso viel austeilen, aber nicht mehr so viel aufeinmal/insgesamt (edit( da musste irgend ein wort hin^^).
so müsste man als vayne sich auch überlegen was nun sinnvoller wäre. den proc mit autohit oder bolzen auslösen, oder lieber die 75% mitnehmen und die rolle machen. als auftragen würde halt noch mit tumble gehen, aber den procc beim dritten bolzen halt nicht triggern


----------



## Beckenblockade (12. Mai 2011)

Hatte noch nie große Probleme mit Vayne im Gegnerteam. 
Sie ist wirklich extrem squishy und hat keinen einzigen AoE-Skill. Ihr tumble ist zum entkommen außerdem schlecht geeignet, da man nicht durch Gelände kommt PLUS den 2 Sekunden CD niemals wirklich ausnutzen kann, da man um diesen zu triggern einmal angreifen muss (sonst verbleibt der DMGbuff so um die 5s auf einem, bis die Fähigkeit in CD geht) und man, wenn man das tut den winzigen Gewinn an Boden schon wieder verliert.
Gegen beefy-DPS chars und tanks ist sie jedoch wirklich recht stark, was bei den Ersteren wie gerufen kommt, bei den zweiteren jedoch eher einen faden Nachgeschmack hinterlässt.
Sie selbst zu spielen macht mir allerdings recht viel Spaß (auch wenn ich ihr Ultimate nicht wirklich grandios oder innovativ finde).


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ist ja gefühlte ewigkeit nix mehr los^^

jemand erfahrungen mit einer breiten palette an melee champs gemacht? ich bräuchte nämlich ein paar um teams besser zu ergänzen.
in der engeren auswahl hab ich bereits jax(vorallem auch wegen dem neuen skin^^) und xin.
sollten hat guten burst haben, sollten nicht zu tanky sein (ich habs im urin das die demnächst nen nerf bekommen ) und vielleicht auch etwas fürs team mitbringen.


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2011)

_Recht ordentlich Burstdamage hat doch Poppy zB. und einen Stun (Wand o.ä vorrausgesetzt) hätte sie auch noch - fällt mir jetzt nur so spontan ein.. :-O_


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hab lange Zeit mit Jax gespielt. Wenn man den Kerl nicht im early game unter Kontrolle bringt, dann ist er unaufhaltsam. Jax ist ein Hybride und sein Angriffschaden skalliert am besten mit AP, nicht AD, wie die meisten glauben. Hextech GB und Guinsoo's RB sind Pflichtitems. Mit zwei Hextechs und der Rageblade kannst du Nashor beinhahe alleine machen, weil Spellvamp zur Zeit einfach overpowerded ist.

Xin ist auch ein sehr guter meele DPS Champ. Jetzt nach dem Buff habe ich ihn nur einmal gespielt und er ist wirklich extrem stark geworden - auch keine schlechte Wahl.


Aber der beste meele ist und bleibt einfach GAREN!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8ZensTnIXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2011)

Irelia, Jarvan, Lee sin, Nocturne, Renekton, Trundle, Xin sind alles gute meeles.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele Immoment nur noch Caitlyn ,Xin,Tristana & Warwick (insgesammt Chars die man auf Atk. Speed spielt) 
Die machen einfach fett schaden & sind relativ leicht zu spielen *.*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich Liebe Den Champ.
Göttlich. 

<3

Spiele auch sehr gerne Soraka als Full Support und Malzahar wenn man die Seuche gut placen kann ist jede Lane eine WinWin Situation.


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich spiele Immoment nur noch Caitlyn ,Xin,Tristana & Warwick *(insgesammt Chars die man auf Atk. Speed spielt) *
> Die machen einfach fett schaden & sind relativ leicht zu spielen *.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trist spielt man standart auf IE, Phantom Dancers und Last whisper, vor allem, da sie schon AS buff auf ihrem q hast (immerhin 90%)
Caitlyn... nicht ganz sicher, aber generell wird erstmal Blutdürster gerusht, ein Phantom Dancer als einziges AS item und dann noch ein paar VG schwert upgrades.
Xin meist mit frühen Wriggles und Ghostblade (manchmal auch nur brutalizer) und dann tanky, lategame evtl. noch Black cleaver.
Bei WW gibt es zwei Wege ihn zu builden, einmal tanky (Wriggles --> merkury boots --> sunfire/wits end --> wits end/sunfire (je nachdem, was man sich vorher nicht geholt hat) --> Banshees/Guardian Angel --> Bloodrazer) oder mit nem frühen Bloodrazer und dann tanky, erstere Variante wird jedoch öfter in höherem ELO gespielt, kommt aber recht auf die Situation an. 


Spoiler



KEIN champion wird auf Hauptsächlich Attackspeed gespielt, höchstens Teemo mit On hit effect items


----------



## Olliruh (17. Mai 2011)

Singed ,find ich persönlich auch noch geil. Sein Gift macht einfach derbe DMG :>


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Singed ,find ich persönlich auch noch geil. Sein Gift macht einfach derbe DMG :>



Fuuuu, wechsel nicht das Thema 


Spoiler



und ja, Singed ist recht gut solo top und hält lategame verdammt viel aus


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Mai 2011)

Pah, Udyr ftw.
Wenn man mit dem ordentlicht junglet und gankt haut der alles aus den Socken^^


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Mai 2011)

Haut nicht jeder Held alles aus den Socken wenn man mit ihm ordentlich farmt und gankt?


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Mai 2011)

soraka bestimmt nicht^^
hab es endlich geschafft meine beschwörerzauber und einen item slot auf meine Daumentasten an der Maus zu blegen  im eifer des gefechts hab ich es nie geschafft f und t (meine beiden tasten für die summoners) zu drücken geschweigedenn nen item zuverlässig zu aktivieren (z.b,. gunblade , yomuus, zhonyas oder qss)

btw: hab das champ pack gekauft, Yeae!


----------



## TrollJumper (18. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> soraka bestimmt nicht^^



Stimmt. Ich hab mal ne Jungle Soraka gesehen. Da hats mich vor lachen vom Stuhl gehaun als sie "gegankt" hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Mai 2011)

sowas wird ernsthaft gespielt? oO
muss doch nen troll gewesen sein^^


----------



## TrollJumper (18. Mai 2011)

dachte ich auch^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab grad nen AP Xin gesehen  
rofl ich bin nicht mehr auf mein Leben klargekommen


----------



## TrollJumper (18. Mai 2011)

Glaub ich dir gerne wenn man WW hauptsächlich auf AS spielt


----------



## floppydrive (19. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab grad nen AD Xin gesehen
> rofl ich bin nicht mehr auf mein Leben klargekommen




??? Seine beiden Core Items (Mallet/Ghostblade) sind beide AD Items also was ist daran jetzt bitte so falsch, spielst du ihn auf AP oder wie?


----------



## Olliruh (19. Mai 2011)

Rofl ich meinte AP xD
also er hat sich zuerst Seelenseiten geholt & dann 2 x Rabadons Todeshaube, als letztes hat er sich noch Erzengel Stab geholt xDD
Verdammt ,zu schnell getippt & AD geschrieben 
Peinlich xD


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> ??? Seine beiden Core Items (Mallet/Ghostblade) sind beide AD Items also was ist daran jetzt bitte so falsch, spielst du ihn auf AP oder wie?



ich hatte auch erst überlegt und dachte er meint vielleicht full ad, sprich untanky^^

apropos tanky: hab mir irelia zugelegt plus passendes runenset =) mal sehen wie das so läuft, meine ersten spiele hab ich ziemlich gefailed. hat auch ewig gedauert bis ich mal gepeilt hab das ihr ulti in richtung mauszeiger feuert xD


----------



## TrollJumper (19. Mai 2011)

O_o Mit Master Yi 6mal die Schattenklingen kaufen und so richtig ablachen wie die Teammates abfucken O_o

Und da sag mir nochmal einer Trolling is a hard job.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Mai 2011)

wenn nur eine der schattenklingen durch IE ersetzt werden würde....ich hätte keinen einwand^^ zummindest im normal ist doch der pubstomper schlecht hin^^ zumal das game ja bei so viel kohle bei yi eh schon gelaufen sein muss^^

hab gerade festgestellt, ich bin schlecht mit irelia, da liegt noch nee menge übung vor mir um da mal wirklich was zu reißen....oder ich schieb die schuld auf meinen laningpartner ^^
notiz an mich*krchhrr* aufhören so oft "^^" zu benutzen*krchrr*


----------



## TrollJumper (19. Mai 2011)

Jeder Char braucht n bisschen Übung, das war bei Udyr (oh Gott, wie oft ich den Champ in letzter Zeit genannt hab) nicht anders.
Hast du dir Guides o.ä angeschaut oder spielst du frei-Schnauze?


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Mai 2011)

nee, ich schau mir immer vorher guides an. auch das FOTM von hsgg und wicked (von märz) angeguckt das ja so immernoch funzt. 
schätze eines meines probs war aber tatsächlich auch mein lanepartner. er war nicht schlecht(ist auch nen kumpel von mir), im gegenteil. er war kayle und ich halt irelia. prob war damit das wir outranged wurden von mf und evelynn die auf unserer lane waren. 
defensiv hat leider auch nicht ganz so geklappt weil dann die lasthits nicht wollten. hier muss ich mal erwähnen das ich irelias base dmg relativ niedrig finde, fast so schlimm wie bei soraka^^ aber dafür geht sie mit triforce dann ab wie schmidts katze


----------



## Beckenblockade (20. Mai 2011)

Hab vorn paar Wochen mal AP-Tryn in nen paar normalen Spielen gezockt und gedacht ich stell hier mal für die Allgemeinheit ein paar Eckdaten dazu rein, 
da es mir verflucht viel Spass gemacht, und mit ordentlichen Teammates auch reingehauen hat.
Das einzige Problem ist, dass man wenn es in nem Spiel mal nicht so gut läuft man selbstverständlich an allem Schuld ist.

Ne Crit-Runepage ist allerdings ziemlich unabdinglich dabei, weil man nen soliden Grundstock an Crit-Chance braucht, da keine Items dafür holt werden. (Crits sind wichtig um den heal zu proccen, sowie den CD-bonsu auf den Spin zu bekommen)
Mit flat-Critchance Marks, Seals und Quints, sowie flat CDR-Glyphs (und 9/0/21 Masteries) steht dem facemelting allerdings nichts im Wege.
Wenn man merkt, dass das Spiel gut läuft - am besten direkt nen Soulstealer rushen. 2te Priorität wäre dann Sheen, welches man nach dem nächsten AP-Item zu Lich Bane aufrüstet. Die AP-Items habe ich dann eigentlich immer nach Gusto oder dem Gegnerteam ausgewählt, wobei Rabadons an irgendeiner Stelle auf jeden Fall dabei sein sollte.

Wer also Lust hat mal nen unkonventionellen Build auszuprobieren, dem sei dieser ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Mai 2011)

ich weiß nicht, nen autohitter auf ap bauen? gut ist halt nen fun build, aber rankeds würde ich mich nicht damit trauen ^^


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hab gerade festgestellt, ich bin schlecht mit irelia, da liegt noch nee menge übung vor mir um da mal wirklich was zu reißen....oder ich schieb die schuld auf meinen* laningpartner* ^^


Problem erkannt. Irelia nimmt solo top.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Mai 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Problem erkannt. Irelia nimmt solo top.



Hm, ich find Irelia als Laningpartner auch sehr stark. Wenn die erstmal ihr Sheen hat gibt die Damage wie blöd, und ist mit den richtigen Runen und Masteries auch sehr tanky im early und mid, und durch den Lifesteal ist es halt nochmal ein Stück härter. Ein Mate von mir zockt Irelia, im Mid wird er von 4 Leuten chased, hat 450 MS, und zündet ult, schießt die durch die durch, und ist locker wieder full.


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich Irelia und Jana als Gegner in der Lane habe bekomme ich schon von anfang an Hassanfälle 
mit Janas Schild kann Irelia so böse gut harassen...-.-


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Mai 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Problem erkannt. Irelia nimmt solo top.



es stimmt schon das irelia stark auf na sololane ist, aber in meinem lvl bereich (bin grad 23, dank freundin komm ich einfach nicht voran ^^) ist es nicht selbstverständlich nen jungler zu haben  und auf die mid lane kommt der carry

edit: ich werd mal versuchen irleias jump mit smartcast zu benutzen. sah bei wicked einfach zu geil aus wie er in einer minionwave einfach blitzschnell hin und her gesprungen ist ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele derzeit verdammt viel Xin Zhao - von seinem ziemlichen unnützem Passiv abgesehen finde ich ihn auch ziemlich geil. Ich spiele ihn allerdings eher auf HP, also Frosthammer/Spellblock Talisman(wie auch immer er heißt)+??. Ich bin nur nie so ganz sicher was ich mir noch holen soll - mehr HP oder Shadowblades, Infinity, Atmas?


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Mai 2011)

Dachte Phantom Dancer sind core build mit Xin, egal was.

@Tear_jerker. Kann man mit Irelia nicht auch junglen? Ich meine, wenns schon kein anderer macht kannste ja mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen .
Und Junglen ist eh meist super chillig wenn die Teammates passen.

Will mir in nächster Zeit mal Zilean holen, der hatte mich im letzten Spiel auf der Lane mit seiner drecks Bombe so genervt....


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit verdammt viel Xin Zhao - von seinem ziemlichen unnützem Passiv abgesehen finde ich ihn auch ziemlich geil. Ich spiele ihn allerdings eher auf HP, also Frosthammer/Spellblock Talisman(wie auch immer er heißt)+??. Ich bin nur nie so ganz sicher was ich mir noch holen soll - mehr HP oder Shadowblades, Infinity, Atmas?



Ghostblade, Black Cleaver oder Atmas für Schaden, zum mehr aushalten je nach Gegnerteam FoN, Randiums, Sunfire oder Thornmail.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Mai 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Dachte Phantom Dancer sind core build mit Xin, egal was.
> 
> @Tear_jerker. Kann man mit Irelia nicht auch junglen? Ich meine, wenns schon kein anderer macht kannste ja mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen .
> Und Junglen ist eh meist super chillig wenn die Teammates passen.
> ...



man kann mit ihr auch junglen, ist nun aber nicht unbedingt der schnellste mit ihr und gankpotenzial fehlt da auch nen bissel.
das prob liegt aber eher dadrin das man ja auch entsprechende runenbuilds braucht und wer hat schon vor lvl 30 mehrere komplette runensets? da wird sich dann eher auf den main konzentriert und das ist bei vielen ein dd. von daher sieht man da auch beim gegner noch nicht so viele jungler. ich hab persönlich auch nur 2 runensets und da ich auch erst lvl 23 bin, noch nicht alle plätze frei. mein eines ist halt das tanky runenset für irelia und andere tanky ads sowie ein jungle runenset für shaco. und gerad bei shaco merkt man das jede rune, essenz etc die fehlt, doch ziemliche spuren hinterlässt. ich krieg zwar den jungle mit ihm clear, aber im mom noch zu langsam und mit zu viel hp verlust


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> man kann mit ihr auch junglen, ist nun aber nicht unbedingt der schnellste mit ihr und *gankpotenzial fehlt* da auch nen bissel.


Gap closer Fähigkeit, stun/slow je nach HP, ich sehe kein Problem bei ihren ganks. In sachen junglezeit und Runen hast du jedoch Recht.

(Wie heißt ihr eigentlich alle bei LoL? Würde die Kommunikation erleichtern und man könnte evtl. auch ein paar Runden zusammen spielen.)


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Mai 2011)

Naja ich denke mal das zumindestens die flat rüssi seals und die arpen reds da sein müssen, damit man im jungle n bisschen gut vorankommmt.
Quins sind eh so schweinig teuer, dass ich auf jede "Quins zum verringerten Preis" Aktion begierig warte und mir die Punkte lieber spar. 
Die letze Aktion war allerdings Weihnachten und davor Halloween 

@Kronas. Wäre mal ne nette Idee


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Naja ich denke mal das zumindestens die flat rüssi seals und die arpen reds da sein müssen, damit man im jungle n bisschen gut vorankommmt.
> Quins sind eh so schweinig teuer, dass ich auf jede "Quins zum verringerten Preis" Aktion begierig warte und mir die Punkte lieber spar.
> Die letze Aktion war allerdings Weihnachten und davor Halloween
> 
> @Kronas. Wäre mal ne nette Idee


Zu den ArP reds muss man aber sagen, dass die sich fürs junglen generell nur bis 10 ArP lohnen, weil die meisten Jungle creeps nicht mehr Rüstung haben. Alles darüber ist Luxus and ab einem bestimmten Punkt fürs junglen nicht mehr hilfreich (für Attacken auf Champions natürlich trotzdem nützlich)

Und zum Thema ingame-Namen: Heiße in lol "schirkos", wenn ihr mich adden wollt.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Mai 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Gap closer Fähigkeit, stun/slow je nach HP, ich sehe kein Problem bei ihren ganks. In sachen junglezeit und Runen hast du jedoch Recht.
> 
> (Wie heißt ihr eigentlich alle bei LoL? Würde die Kommunikation erleichtern und man könnte evtl. auch ein paar Runden zusammen spielen.)



gut hab mich da vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt. sie hat sicherlich gankin potential, aber dafür muss sie erstmal relativ nah ran. da ist mir shaco, nunu, amumu  lieber.


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Mai 2011)

Oh mann, einfach mal 4 the lulz das hier nachmachen 

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.c...nel_video_title[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (22. Mai 2011)

Phylosoraptor (30er)
xxMILFxHunterxx (12er)
könnt mich ja gerne adden


----------



## TrollJumper (22. Mai 2011)

Jo ich bin der Nevers


----------



## Ennia (23. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Phylosoraptor (30er)
> xxMILFxHunterxx (12er)
> könnt mich ja gerne adden



wieder einer mit einem smurf-account... ich frag mich für was das gut sein soll - um noobs zu bashen?


Prinzipiell kann man mit jedem champ "in den Wald gehen". Lediglich das rune build muss halt stimmen und Irelia lebt von AS runes (ausschließlich AS runes). ArPen oder AD runes kann man sich getrost sparen. Durch Irelias Passiv ist sie eigentlich prädestiniert fürs junglen. Schaut euch mal die videos von stonewall008 auf youtube an, der typ macht super videos und zeigt, wie man mit fast jedem Champ junglen gehen kann.

Was ich noch vom Wochenende berichten wollte ist, dass Rumble richtig nervig und schon an der Grenze des Zumutbaren ist. Wir hatten einen Rumble im gegnerischen Team, der zusammen mit Mordekaiser auf meiner Lane war. Zwei ganz nervige Gesellen und ich musste mit Ali zurück unter meinen Turm... Morde war direkt auf der Lane und machte Druck, doch was machte Rumble? Der saß gemütlich im Busch und spammte seinen Flammenwerfer, der anscheinend keinen Cooldown hat 
Der Witz an der Sache ist, man sieht die Flammen nicht! Bug using ist das ja nicht im eigentlichen Sinne, da Nunu ja auch seinen Ulti im Busch ziehen kann, ohne dass man ihn sieht (sind ja beides non targeted abilities), aber das war schon echt Arschloch-Style und extrem nervig. 

Um das ganze zu verdeutlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem buggt Rumbles Ulti ab und an. Wenn z.B. andere AEs rumliegen, kann es sein, dass man Rumbles Ulti garnicht sieht - was natürlich fatal ist, weil er dermaßen viel Schaden macht. Rumble kann wirklich jeder spielen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fppYrmIZKUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Mai 2011)

tut mir leid ennia, aber irelia ausschließlich auf AS runen zu spielen ist absoluter quark(pun intended). mit AS magst du vielleicht deinen absoluten schaden öfter rausbringen, aber dafür musst du auch überleben. ein tanky dps build ist gerade dabei deutlicher sinnvoller.
und nur weil man mit einem helden junglen kann, heißt das nicht das man es auch machen sollte. stonewall jungled z.b. auch morde, das ist total unnütz fürs team außer die eine sololane mehr


----------



## Ennia (23. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> tut mir leid ennia, aber irelia ausschließlich auf AS runen zu spielen ist absoluter quark(pun intended). mit AS magst du vielleicht deinen absoluten schaden öfter rausbringen, aber dafür musst du auch überleben. ein tanky dps build ist gerade dabei deutlicher sinnvoller.
> und nur weil man mit einem helden junglen kann, heißt das nicht das man es auch machen sollte. stonewall jungled z.b. auch morde, das ist total unnütz fürs team außer die eine sololane mehr



Wenn Irelia in den Jungle muss/soll, dann machen nur AS Runen Sinn, sonst bist du zu langsam und du wirst Opfer des sg. counter jungling - Irelia auf der Lane ist wieder ne andere Geschichte. Ich hab nie gesagt, dass jeder champ ein "sinnvoller" jungler ist. Die besten Erfahrungen hatte ich mit Lee Sin, Nunu, WW und Shacko im Jungle, wobei Shacko der beste Ganker ist, wie ich finde.

Ich weiß net, wie ich deinen letzten Satz verstehen soll. Meinst du damit, dass Jungling prinzipiell unnütz ist, oder nur wenn ein MK jungled? Wenn man mit MK gut jungled und seinen Part im Team ausfüllt, warum dann nicht? Fest steht, dass man einen Jungler im Team unbedingt braucht, zumindest in den ranked Spielen.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Mai 2011)

entschuldige, dann hab ich dich bezüglich irleia  missverstanden. dachte du meinst das als generells runenbuild und nicht für jungle. bei junglen macht as natürlich wieder sinn. mehr leben und schaden durch w. 
bezüglich meines letzten satzes bezog ich das nur auf morde. junglen an sich ist super.


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Mai 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich weiß net, wie ich deinen letzten Satz verstehen soll. Meinst du damit, dass Jungling prinzipiell unnütz ist, oder nur wenn ein MK jungled? Wenn man mit MK gut jungled und seinen Part im Team ausfüllt, warum dann nicht? Fest steht, dass man einen Jungler im Team unbedingt braucht, zumindest in den ranked Spielen.



Naja, aber mit Morde zu junglen finde ich auch ein bisschen sinnfrei, da der Kollege keinen Stun o.ä hat.

Stonewall hat hierzu auch seine jungle tier list aufgestellt u nd hat das meiner Meinung nach auch gut erklärt, wieso und warum welcher Champ in welchem Tier ist.

Kann ja jeder seine eigene Meinung haben, aber ich denke mir einfach mal, dass der Kerl in Sachen jungle viel Ahnung und vor allem Erfahrung hat.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Mai 2011)

Der neue Patch ist scheiße.


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Mai 2011)

Warum?

Doch wohl etwa nicht, weil Vayne endlich mal generft wurde.

Ich finde es gut, dass es endlich mal abspeicherbare Meisterschaftsseiten gibt. Ist dann nicht mehr so hektisch wenn man doch nen anderen Char nimmt mit dem Neuverteilen.


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Der neue Patch ist scheiße.



Das ist einfach mal der beste Patch seit langem. Sag wenigstens, was dir an dem neuen Patch missfällt.


TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass es endlich mal abspeicherbare Meisterschaftsseiten gibt. Ist dann nicht mehr so hektisch wenn man doch nen anderen Char nimmt mit dem Neuverteilen.


Ich brauche persönlich knapp 10 Sekunden um meine 30 Punkte rauszuschleudern, vorrausgesetzt ich weiß bereits, was ich für Masteries nehmen will


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Mai 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ich brauche persönlich knapp 10 Sekunden um meine 30 Punkte rauszuschleudern, vorrausgesetzt ich weiß bereits, was ich für Masteries nehmen will



Mag ja sein, aber ich find trotzdem das es eine tolle Neuerung ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Mai 2011)

toller patch, auch wenn ich mal wieder das gefühl habe das mich murphys gesetz mit irelia getroffen hat^^

ebenfalls toll finde ich wie troll jumper auch die meisterschaftenseiten , einfach aus bequemlichkeit.
Wie oben bereits erwähnt, finde ich Irelias Nerf schade. Ihr Q war nun wirklich nicht ein Problem und gerade das hocheilen an einer Creepwave war das tolle an ihrem ulti, denn zu viel mehr war das aufgrund der zielmechnik nicht so wirklich fähig.
Klar man kann noch abhauende champions mit treffen, aber in einem teamfight wo ständig bewegung war und gegner die nicht nur dumm auf einem fleck stehen zu treffen während man sich selbst irgendwie bewegen muss, ist wirklich nicht einfach. Entweder ich beweg irelia oder benutz ihr ulti. dazu kommt das ihr ulti nun auch noch ad schaden macht >.<


----------



## skyline930 (24. Mai 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Doch wohl etwa nicht, weil Vayne endlich mal generft wurde.
> 
> Ich finde es gut, dass es endlich mal abspeicherbare Meisterschaftsseiten gibt. Ist dann nicht mehr so hektisch wenn man doch nen anderen Char nimmt mit dem Neuverteilen.



Das einen Nerf zu nennen ist die Übertreibung des Jahrtausends.

Movement speed reduced to 305 from 310 _Mit der Passiven und 1er Boots als Startitem ist sie noch immer einer der schnellsten Ranged Carrys, nur noch getoppt von MF._
Range decreased to 550 from 555 _Standardrange, die 5 machen kaum einen Unterschied_
Tumble mana cost increased to 40 from 35. _Die 5 Mana schwächen ihr Early nur minimal_
Silver Bolts base damage reduced to 20/30/40/50/60 from 30/40/50/60/70 _10 Flat Damage nerf bei 8% von Max HP, klasse_
Condemn base damage reduced to 50/90/130/170/210 from 60/100/140/180/220 _10 Flat Damage nerf, toll._
Womit wir alles in allem bei einem Nerf von ca. 16-17 Burstdamage im Late sind, 5 MS weniger, 5 Range weniger und 5 Mana mehr auf Tumble.
Ich kann es nur nochmal wiederholen: Silver Bolts - 8% von Max HP als True Damage jeden 3. Hit. Diesen Schaden kann man NICHT countern, da weder HP noch Resis stacken was bringt.
100% HP / 8% HP = 12.5 -> 13 Schüsse werden benötigt um jeden Champion zu töten.
Bei 2.5 AS Capped, sind das 13/2.5 = 5.2 Sekunden. Das heißt, man klickt einen Champion an, wartet 5 Sekunden, und man hat ihn getötet. Klasse oder? Gegen Squishys, denen der Flat Damage und die Skills und Autoshots auch nochmal weh tun, ist man LOCKER unter 2 Sekunden für einen Kill, den der Gegner auf keinen Fall countern kann (abgesehen von fliehen etc.)

Ich sehe das Problem an Vayne nicht in einzelnen Spells. Ich find ihre Mechaniken wirklich klasse. Aber sie kann ZU VIEL! Dash, Mini-Sheen als Spell, true damage, eingebauter Doppelmadreds als true damage, knockback, Stun, MS, Stealth. Wtf?

Die General Changes und das mit den Mastery-Seiten find ich super, den Alistar Nerf find ich klasse, denn er war auch zu stark und gleichzeitig zu tanky durch die Ult, Annie Change find ich auch klasse, freue mich schon sie auszuprobieren, der Vlad Nerf war vollkommen unnötig.
Was mich auch extrem aufregt ist der Hextech Change, was mir jetzt meinen kompletten Akali-Build zerschießt :c
Weiß übrigens einer ob der Spellvamp von Gunblade jetzt auch unique ist?

Der Rest des Patches tangiert mich periphär auf sekundärer Ebene.

Für mich hat der Patch 1 Champion der so OP war, das es ein blinder gemerkt hätte, scheinbar balanced, und ansonsten zumeist völlig unnötige und bescheuterte Sachen geändert hat.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (24. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> und wer hat schon vor lvl 30 mehrere komplette runensets?



Ich.^^ Hatte damals Tank, Nuke und AD- Carryset. 
Auf 30 geht das dann derart schnell. :O Hab jetzt eigentlich für alles ein zu 90% passendes Runenset.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (24. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> der Vlad Nerf war vollkommen unnötig.



Spellvamp-Vlad war einfach unnötig stark. Ich fand den Nerf absolut gerechtfertigt.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Mai 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Spellvamp-Vlad war einfach unnötig stark. Ich fand den Nerf absolut gerechtfertigt.



Ignite, Executioners Calling, oder eine Fähigkeit wie von MF oder GP = Toter Vlad.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Mai 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Ich.^^ Hatte damals Tank, Nuke und AD- Carryset.
> Auf 30 geht das dann derart schnell. :O Hab jetzt eigentlich für alles ein zu 90% passendes Runenset.



du hattest auf lvl 30 3 runensets komplett mit t3 runen voll? oO und als einzigen champ haste dir ashe geholt oder wie?^^


----------



## TrollJumper (25. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du hattest auf lvl 30 3 runensets komplett mit t3 runen voll? oO und als einzigen champ haste dir ashe geholt oder wie?^^



Nö bestimmt nur rota gezockt^^


----------



## Ennia (25. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ignite, Executioners Calling, oder eine Fähigkeit wie von MF oder GP = Toter Vlad.



Vlad war ohnehin op, deshalb auch der nerf auf dem Champ selbst. Spell Vamp war auf Kat, Jax und auch auf Akali auch viel zu stark. Das dir das als Akali Fanboy ein Dorn im Auge sein mag, ist klar. Ich habe selbst Jax mit zwei Gunblades gespielt und hab Nashor alleine gemacht, das darf einfach nicht sein, schließlich sind die AD Pendants (blood thirster etc.) bei weitem nicht so stark.

Der Vayne nerf wird ausreichen, glaub mir. Aber wenn du dich fast 6 Sekunden durchgehend von ihr beschießen lässt, dann bist du selbst schuld. Selbst jetzt (vor dem nerf) ist Vayne leicht counterbar. Ich erklär meinem team, falls eine Vayne im gegnerischen team spielt, dass sie first target ist, dann ist's meistens auch schnell vorbei, mit dem übertriebenem Damage.


----------



## skyline930 (25. Mai 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Vlad war ohnehin op, deshalb auch der nerf auf dem Champ selbst. Spell Vamp war auf Kat, Jax und auch auf Akali auch viel zu stark. Das dir das als Akali Fanboy ein Dorn im Auge sein mag, ist klar. Ich habe selbst Jax mit zwei Gunblades gespielt und hab Nashor alleine gemacht, das darf einfach nicht sein, schließlich sind die AD Pendants (blood thirster etc.) bei weitem nicht so stark.
> 
> Der Vayne nerf wird ausreichen, glaub mir. Aber wenn du dich fast 6 Sekunden durchgehend von ihr beschießen lässt, dann bist du selbst schuld. Selbst jetzt (vor dem nerf) ist Vayne leicht counterbar. Ich erklär meinem team, falls eine Vayne im gegnerischen team spielt, dass sie first target ist, dann ist's meistens auch schnell vorbei, mit dem übertriebenem Damage.



Naja, ich fand Vlad nicht op, aber gut - das ist Ansichtssache. Ich hab Akali auch mit 2 Gunblades gespielt :'(
Die Gunblades sind halt so stark weil da sowohl Lifesteal als auch Spellvamp drauf ist - Bloodthirster vollgestackt gibt übrigens sogar 5% MEHR Lifesteal.
Und es geht nicht darum das man sich fast 6 Sekunden beschießen lässt, nenn mir einen Champ der das nur mit Autohits schafft. Und das nicht nur an nem Carry, sondern an einem beefy champ bspw.


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ignite, Executioners Calling, oder eine Fähigkeit wie von MF oder GP = Toter Vlad.



Das ist das Problem. Spellvamp wird afaik nicht von Healreduce beeinflusst.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

Die sollen mal neue Server anschaffen. -.-
Da steht nichtmal wie lang ich warten muss.

Fail!


----------



## Lakor (25. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Die sollen mal neue Server anschaffen. -.-
> Da steht nichtmal wie lang ich warten muss.
> 
> Fail!



Ich glaub das bugt grade irgendwie. Bei mir steht seit 30 Minuten dass er die Wartezeit berechnet und sich noch mehr als 9000 Leute vor mir einloggen wollen, das halte ich für ein wenig unrealistisch^^


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Mai 2011)

das mit den über 9000 (over 9000!?) ist ein witz und sollte nicht als tatsächliche zahl genommen werden


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Mai 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Nö bestimmt nur rota gezockt^^



So siehts aus.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. Mai 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Spellvamp wird afaik nicht von Healreduce beeinflusst.



My opinion.


----------



## skyline930 (25. Mai 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Spellvamp wird afaik nicht von Healreduce beeinflusst.



Ich Noob. Man sollte halt zwischen Lifesteal/Spellvamp und Healing unterscheiden. 
Ich geh ja schon in die Ecke schämen und halt die Fresse.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (26. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich Noob. Man sollte halt zwischen Lifesteal/Spellvamp und Healing unterscheiden.
> Ich geh ja schon in die Ecke schämen und halt die Fresse.



Schäm dich.


----------



## TrollJumper (26. Mai 2011)

komt mit Ende der ersten Season eigentlich ne neue Map?
Dachte da mal was gehört zu haben.


----------



## Kronas (26. Mai 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> komt mit Ende der ersten Season eigentlich ne neue Map?
> Dachte da mal was gehört zu haben.



Soon (TM)


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2011)

Wo kann man denn immer die neusten Patchnotes nachlesen?


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2011)

_Dürften hier zu finden sein :-)_


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2011)

Dreamhack Qualifiers laufen gerade live bei http://www.leagueofl..._one_qualifiers


----------



## TrollJumper (29. Mai 2011)

Kann mir einer mal helfen? Ich weiß nicht welchen char ich mir als nächstes kaufen soll.
Zur Auswahl stehen Trundle und Nocturne, weil beide prima Jungler sind.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Mai 2011)

sind beides top jungler, obwohl ich persönlich wohl lieber nocturne nehmen würde. nocturne hat halt mehr skills die sich unmittelbar auf den gegner auswirken, bei trundle hat das für mich eher alles eine unterstützende seite. Aber das liegt halt alles an den eigenen Präferenzen


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Mai 2011)

GIbts irgendwo Tabellen wo ich sehe wie welches Team steht?
Hab gestern nicht alle Matches gesehen (und Samstag gar keins) und würd mich darüber gern mal informieren.


----------



## skyline930 (30. Mai 2011)

http://www.leagueoflegends.com/events/season_one_qualifiers


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Mai 2011)

ich danke


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (30. Mai 2011)

AAA waren meine pers. Favoriten.


----------



## skyline930 (30. Mai 2011)

EU hatte ich mit nem Sieg von myR gerechnet, aber das aAa irgendwo weiter oben sein wird war mir aber auch klar. Wer zur Hölle sind eigentlich "aLs"?
Und das US TSM gewinnt war auch zu erwarten, ich hatte nur CLG auf Platz 2 erwartet 

Edit: Will zur Dreamhack um die Finals zu sehen :/


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Kann man sich die Spiele anschauen? Bzw. Setups und Konfigs sehen?
Da stehen auch nur die Teams, nicht verlinkt, nix, garnix - würd gern wissen wer die Spieler sind. Gucken ob alte DotA Hasen ausm Europe Bracket dort spielen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (30. Mai 2011)

aLs sind auch franzmänner.


----------



## TrollJumper (31. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kann man sich die Spiele anschauen? Bzw. Setups und Konfigs sehen?
> Da stehen auch nur die Teams, nicht verlinkt, nix, garnix - würd gern wissen wer die Spieler sind. Gucken ob alte DotA Hasen ausm Europe Bracket dort spielen.



ja klar, über Live-Stream kannste dir die anschauen. Zum einen über http://solomid.net/livestream.php?s=4757#13574:CLGaming und dann einfach auf Show Stream list und den Riot bzw ESL Stream auswählen.
Aber ich glaub die Spiele laufen nur am Wochenende.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Es gibt keine Replayfunktion? Err, okay ich weiß wieder wieso ich "hauptberuflich" bei DotA bleibe.. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (31. Mai 2011)

es gibt noch keine, ist aber für die zweite season angekündigt.
ein bisschen ot: hat einer von euch ebenfalls den trouble rund um den Statement eines mitarbeiters von S2(Heroes of Newerth) mitbekommen? da freut man sich doch echt das riot da doch sehr professionell arbeitet


----------



## TrollJumper (31. Mai 2011)

Ne, was warn da los?


----------



## Kronas (31. Mai 2011)

Gibt von Spielern entwickelts sehr populäres Programm für Replays.
http://www.leaguereplays.com/


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2011)

HoN hat derzeit zwei Probleme. Die MatchMaking Server und das Free2Play Modell. HoN wird dann in den unteren Brackets auf LoL-Niveau gespielt (was jetzt garnichtmal abwertend sein soll) und damit ziemlich zerstört (ständige Leaver, Feeder und daher auch nochmehr geflame etc etc.).

Das Replayprogramm hilft mir herzlich wenig wenn ich mir als aussehenstehender einfach mal so ein Spiel ansehen will.

Ich bin jetzt übrigens Level 20 und habe meine ersten Runen, hooray.  
Wie spielt man Lee Sin eigentlich, also welche Items? Ich habe ne Abneigung mir Sheen mit einem Helden zu kaufen der kein Mana hat.


----------



## TrollJumper (31. Mai 2011)

Lee Sin ist awesome, ich habe jetzt ein paar Spiele gespielt und bin von der Agilität des Helden fast schon überwältigt.
Ich fang immer mit Schuhen und 3 Healpots an.
Dann einen Brutalisierer und die Schuhe zu Mercury Boots ausbauen.
Danach hole ich mir tank items.
Force of Nature (bei heftigem Zauberschaden ohne viel CC)
Bei viel CC würde ich (trotz Mana) Banshee's Veil nehmen.
Randuins für AD schaden.
Dann Warmogs und Atmas, ist aber sehr spielabhängig. Ganz auf AD würde ich ihn nicht spielen.


----------



## skyline930 (31. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wie spielt man Lee Sin eigentlich, also welche Items? Ich habe ne Abneigung mir Sheen mit einem Helden zu kaufen der kein Mana hat.



Lee würde ich "ganz normal" als tanky ad spielen, also mit nem Atmas und tank items, Lifesteal macht sich auf dem Kerl auch ganz gut, da du mit W aktiv nochmal 25% bekommst, ich finde der ist recht ähnlich zu Irelia, auch ein Lifesteal-Tank-AD. Wriggles ist auch relativ genial auf dem, Lanestay wie dämlich, schnelle Jungleclears zwischendrin, drag easy solo, und es ist ein item mit off un deff stats, das vom Preis her unschlagbar billig ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Ich werd ihn mal ausprobieren. Was mich gerade ankotzt ist das der Shop nicht funktioniert. -.-


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Juni 2011)

lee sin ist momentan der schnellste jungler dank eines bugs das sein e, wenn schnell genug gedrückt, zwei mal trifft.

was ich bezüglich HoN meinte war , das ein Mitarbeiter von S2  (dem entwickler von HoN) einen HoN-spieler aufs übelste zugeflamed hat, nachdem dieser im Forum Kritik anbrachte und seine Gründe für einen Wechsel zu LoL dar legte. Der Spieler gehörte mit zu den high ranked spielern in LoL, ist aber auch als ziemlich Forentroll verschrien. Dennoch stand die Reaktion des Mitarbeiters in keinem Verhältnis.
Die reaktion der HoN-Community darauf waren gespalten, wobei ein erschreckend großer teil solche Reaktion sehr toll fand. nachdem ich da etwas im Forum gelurked habe und selbst zu schreiben muss ich leider auchs agen, das es für die HoN-Community sehr bezeichnend ist.


----------



## TrollJumper (1. Juni 2011)

Könnt ihr auch grad keine Spiele starten?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juni 2011)

Redest du von Chu?
Ehrlichgesagt weiß ich davon nichts und ich bin im S2 Forum ziemlich aktiv


----------



## skyline930 (2. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich "noob, erspiel dir dein zeug selber"-Schreie provoziert, ich hab heute eingekauft  Hab jetzt 7 Runenseiten mehr, und Vayne, Brand und Orianna <3


----------



## kwiss (2. Juni 2011)

wer mich adden will heiße kwissos und bin stufe 28 und zockt mt poppy und nidalee


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich "noob, erspiel dir dein zeug selber"-Schreie provoziert, ich hab heute eingekauft  Hab jetzt 7 Runenseiten mehr, und Vayne, Brand und Orianna <3




ach wieso denn?, ich hab mir auch nen championspack pluss paar skins geholt. dazu jeweils einmal ep und xp boost und wegen den runenseiten überleg ich auch schon^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Juni 2011)

_Ist nen Hobby wie jedes andere auch - in andere Hobbys investiert man doch auch Geld - wieso also nicht? :-)_


----------



## TrollJumper (2. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich "noob, erspiel dir dein zeug selber"-Schreie provoziert, ich hab heute eingekauft  Hab jetzt 7 Runenseiten mehr, und Vayne, Brand und Orianna <3



Runenseiten will ich mir demnächst auch kaufen weil 6300IP für eine Seite viel zu viel ist.
Von mir aus kannste dir die ganzen Champs per Riot Points kaufen, is am Ende deine Sache ^^


----------



## skyline930 (2. Juni 2011)

Soo, nach einer ausgiebigen Zockrunde zurück.

Also Orianna ist verdammt cool, und interessant zu spielen wegen der Mechanik mit dem Ball. Allerdings ist die üüüüüüübelst schwer zu spielen, da man sowohl sein Positioning als auch das des Balles beachten muss um effektv Schaden machen zu können. Außerdem kann man den Ball aufheben, wobei man auch aufpassen muss. Also nichts für Einsteiger, aber sie macht jedenfalls Spaß zu spielen.

Brand und Vayne hatte ich ja vorher gespielt. Der Vayne-Nerf, ist wie bereits von mir gesagt, kaum bemerkbar. Ohne Manareg-Runen/Masteries u.Ä. trotzdem ca. 15 Minuten in der Lane gewesen, Midchamp überfarmt, und FB geholt. Die Range merkt man nicht, da andere Ranged Carrys auch 550 haben, und MS is eh latte wegen der passiven. Den Damage-Nerf einer Combo im Early merkt man gar nicht, man weiß nur dass auf Dauer gesehen etwas weniger Schaden macht.

Brand bockt halt auch noch immer wie früher, es macht einfach Spaß das halbe Team mit einer Combo zu facemelt0rn  Gefeedeter Brand tut einfach nur so, so, so, so weh. Conflagration 20% Sear 20% Pillar 50% ignite + passive = tot ohne Gegenwehr. Im 1n1 ist Brand einfach nur geil, im 2v1 noch besser weil die Ulti zwischen beiden springen kann. Eben Midlane, Shaco gank, Cait bisschen low, steht in etwas entfernung, zu Cait hingeflashed, retarded Shaco chased, läuft direkt in den Pillar und wird von der hin und her jumpenden Ult und dem Pillar auf <10% gebracht, frisst den Ignite, und stirbt kollektiv mit der Cait 


Edit: Die Runenseiten mit den neuen Mastery-Seiten sind echt ein Segen, genug Platz für fertige Seiten für die Lieblingschamps, und für allgemeine Seiten.

Kurz gesagt, mit OP/hart an der Grenze zu OP Champs bin ich eingedeckt, pewpew


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juni 2011)

orianna scheint tatsächlich  mal einige zu(über)fordern. sogar hsgg spielt eine schlechte orianna. hat ständig nur command: attack benutzt um die kugel zu bewegen und ständig verpasst über command: protect nochmal nen treffer beim zurückfliegen zu treffen. er schießt mit der kugel auch immer nur auf den spott den er treffen will anstatt dadurch zu schießen und dann zurück zu holen. dabei kann er immer noch resonanz zünden.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Juni 2011)

Ja, die ist wirklich schwieriger (effektiv) zu spielen als es aussieht, obwohl da eigentlich "nur" das Positionieren der Kugel gemacht werden muss. Das hsgg nur C:A benutzt hat könnte ich mir mit Mana erklären - ich hab heftigste Manaprobleme mit ihr. Da ist nur der gemaxte C:A der manaeffizienteste harass, insbesondere wenn man es schafft die Creepwave UND den Gegner zu treffen. Ständig Attack+Resonance saugt ganz gut mana :/ Ich hab mir schon überlegt auf der ne Tear zu rushen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juni 2011)

Die Server sind ja grade richtig am abspacken.


Will weiter mein Fiddle Gameplay optimieren. 
Ich Liebe Den Hero


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juni 2011)

Fiddle bockt nur wenn die Gegner noobs sind ,ansonsten kann man den mit ein bisschen interrupption gut kontrollieren .


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juni 2011)

Serverstatus: Beschäftigt -.-

Versuche auch grade Eve zu kontrollieren.
Wenn man weiß wie man sie zu zocken hat ist die wirklich OP.
Mit 8 Stacks nach ungefähr 10Min ist schon Win.


Wenn jemand Lust auf 2-3 Runden hat.
Beschwörer Name: Aizr


----------



## TrollJumper (3. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß wie man sie zu zocken hat ist die wirklich OP.



Du meinst, wenn der Gegner kein Oracle hat oder Wards stellt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juni 2011)

Was die meisten eh machen wenn man schon ein paar Kills eingefahren hat.
Es sei denn man spielt Ranked.


----------



## Hipp (3. Juni 2011)

schön wäre etwas um seine ip auszugeben wenn man ein paar mehr spiele shcon gemacht hat...sitze auf meinen punkten :/


----------



## skyline930 (3. Juni 2011)

Hipp schrieb:


> schön wäre etwas um seine ip auszugeben wenn man ein paar mehr spiele shcon gemacht hat...sitze auf meinen punkten :/



Deine Probleme will ich haben. 

Kauf dir jede Rune 9 bzw. 3 mal, da biste beschäftigt xD
Und jeden Champ natürlich!


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Juni 2011)

maaaaaaaaaaaan, ich schaffe es nicht mit jungle warwick den drachen auf lvl 5 bzw 6 zu legen >.< muss wohl eine kombination aus proc-pech und einer fehlender arp essenz sein


----------



## TrollJumper (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du gehst schon mit blue-und Redbuff zum Drachen oder ?


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Juni 2011)

ich glaub nicht das das damit was zu tun hat, hab mich mal umgeschaut und generell wurden baron und dragon wohl ende letzten jahres schons o gebuffed das es nicht mehr für alle jungler so früh machbar ist. mit as warwick jungle gehts wohl noch, aber das seh ich als weniger effektiv fürs lategame an


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juni 2011)

Naja hab grad Dragon mit lvl 4 gelegt. Hatte blue und Redbuff.
9x Arpen runen (rot)
9x Flat rüssi (gelb)
2x Arpen quins
1x HP-quin
9x Mresi per level.


Kann auch sein, dass es an den Runen liegt, würde aber sagen das auch blue und Redbuff seinen teil dazu beitragen.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juni 2011)

Wie soll man WW Offtank spielen? Hab bisjetzt immer AD mit BR/BerserkerGreaves/2x Phantomdancer/IE/BlackCleaver gespielt


----------



## Hipp (4. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Deine Probleme will ich haben.
> 
> Kauf dir jede Rune 9 bzw. 3 mal, da biste beschäftigt xD
> Und jeden Champ natürlich!



hab jeden champ und alle primär runen, das is ja das prob :/
sekundär runen gibts nur 4 die spielbar sind und die hab ich auch: Greater Mark of Warding, Greater Mark of Resilience, Greater Glyph of Insight und Greater Glyph of Clarity
und wenn man in 2 wochen zwischen den helden releases mehr als 6ooo ip einspielt ,bleibt dann halt jede woche was über, hab im mom 18k und orianna is ja nu grad erst raus.
vielleicht sollten sie nen helden bringen ,der zwischen 20 und 30k kostet, nich besser is oder so, einfach nur seltener weil halt teuer :/


----------



## Kronas (4. Juni 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wie soll man WW Offtank spielen? Hab bisjetzt immer AD mit BR/BerserkerGreaves/2x Phantomdancer/IE/BlackCleaver gespielt



Du bist der erste AD Warwick, den ich gesehen habe, seit ich über level 10 hinaus bin. 

WW wird generell tanky gespielt, meistens entweder: 
Wriggles(oder Madreds Razer unausgebaut lassen um ihn später direkt zu Bloodrazer auszubauen) --> Boots --> Spirit Visage --> Sunfire/Wits End --> Wits End/sunfire --> Bloodrazer 
oder das ganze mit Bloodrazer als erstes, was dich jedoch früh sehr squishy da stehen lässt.


----------



## LiangZhou# (4. Juni 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Du bist der erste AD Warwick, den ich gesehen habe, seit ich über level 10 hinaus bin.
> 
> WW wird generell tanky gespielt, meistens entweder:
> Wriggles(oder Madreds Razer unausgebaut lassen um ihn später direkt zu Bloodrazer auszubauen) --> Boots --> Spirit Visage --> Sunfire/Wits End --> Wits End/sunfire --> Bloodrazer
> oder das ganze mit Bloodrazer als erstes, was dich jedoch früh sehr squishy da stehen lässt.




Echt? Ich spiel WW so seit...naja seit ich eben WW spiel ;D Hat eigentlich auch super funktioniert


----------



## Kronas (4. Juni 2011)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Echt? Ich spiel WW so seit...naja seit ich eben WW spiel ;D Hat eigentlich auch super funktioniert


Bist du schon Lv. 30? Wenn ja, dann verwundert mich das etwas


----------



## LiangZhou# (4. Juni 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Bist du schon Lv. 30? Wenn ja, dann verwundert mich das etwas



Nope 25


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juni 2011)

AS Boots find ich mit WW auch unnötig. Da lieber (lacht mich aus wenn ihr wollt) MPen boots, weil die dem Bloodrazor und dem Q-Skill nochmal nen kleinen boost geben.
Wenn man WW aber tanky spielt lieber Merc. Boots.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2011)

Mein WW Build ist immer 
Razor ---> Berserk ---> Blutdürster ---> Schattenklinge ---> Sonnenfeuerumhang ----> dann entweder nochmal Schattenklinge oder dieses Vail ding (oder wie das heißt)


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juni 2011)

Guter WW-Guide man kann auch statt den Bloodrazor erstmal den normalen lassen und lieber Banshees kaufen o.ä.
Aber die Laterne würd ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.

An WW hab ich aber leider 'n bisschen die Lust verloren, weils einfach bessere Jungler gibt die schon vor lvl 6 ganken können.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juni 2011)

Ich spiel meinen Warwick auch mit MPen, vorallem wenn man dann noch ein wits end ins Build bringt macht sich das sehr bemerkbar.
soll wohl auch magewick genannt werden^^


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juni 2011)

Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach so, dass Warwick durch seinen W-Skill genug AS hat für einen Teamfight. Noch mehr darauf zu bauen wäre Platz- und Goldverschwendung.

Ich hab auch mal so überlegt einmal Glanz in den Build zu schmeißen, weil theoretisch müsste dann ja der erste Schlag vom Ulti doppelten Schaden machen.


----------



## Kronas (4. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> An WW hab ich aber leider 'n bisschen die Lust verloren, weils einfach bessere Jungler gibt die schon vor lvl 6 ganken können.



Oder weil WW solo top einfach besser ist


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht. Aber die meisten gehen ja davon aus, das man als WW junglet. Wenn man dann "no" sagt kommen folgende Reaktionen (wenn ihr Glück habt kommen die Reaktionen nicht):

-Rofl noob go l2p
- lol wut? r u srs?
- trololo in5t4nt l0053

Und ich nur so O.O


----------



## Hipp (4. Juni 2011)

das is natürlich schon übertrieben, aber solange es keinen andern jungler gibt, ist ja auch offensichtlich nicht die beste option ww zu lanen. und wenn man lanen will, gibts eigentlich bessere champs


----------



## Kronas (4. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Aber die meisten gehen ja davon aus, das man als WW junglet. Wenn man dann "no" sagt kommen folgende Reaktionen (wenn ihr Glück habt kommen die Reaktionen nicht):
> 
> -Rofl noob go l2p
> - lol wut? r u srs?
> ...



Wenn man bei mir im ranked WW früh pickt und doch junglet gibts wenn schon flames vom team


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juni 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Wenn man bei mir im ranked WW früh pickt und doch junglet gibts wenn schon flames vom team



Ihr ranked typen seid schon n bisschen seltsam


----------



## Kronas (4. Juni 2011)

http://www.own3d.tv/#/live/3633
Competo vs SK Game 2 läuft hier gerade, erstes hat SK gewonnen.


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Juni 2011)

Das zweite auch.
Competo hat im ersten völlig versagt und sich im zweiten besser geschlagen.
Ich würd's darauf schließen weil sie keinen Tank hatten.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juni 2011)

Oh man.
Nocturne Ulti > Clashes, man hat halt nie wirklich was gesehen.
Einer der beide Mods war auch mal total beschissen, der hat nur mist gelabert und nur dann mal die Schnauze gehalten wenn sein Kollege ihn auf die Aktionen im Spiel aufmerksam gemacht hat. Also der Noobmod war ja echt gräßlich. Die Kameravision war auch behindert - hat sicher dieser lv 5 Moderator gesteuert.. :f


----------



## Kronas (5. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Das zweite auch.
> Competo hat im ersten völlig versagt und sich im zweiten besser geschlagen.
> Ich würd's darauf schließen weil sie keinen Tank hatten.


Ich hab auch keine Ahnung was die sich bei den picks gedacht haben, 0 Initiate und 0 tankyness


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Juni 2011)

Sie wollten uns ja überraschen.....
Eve war fail und Gankplank auch. Brand und Malza war fine.
Ich hätte evtl. Rammus in den Jungle gesteckt.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Juni 2011)

anders als zenon es da die ganze zeit gepredigt hat, find ich eve überhapt nicht unviable im high elo. immer dieses argument von wegen "ein pink ward und sie ist ausm spiel". er vergisst dabei total das ein pinkward 150g kostet . damit hat eve schon etwas fürs team getan, sie hat gold das der gegner in wichtigere sachen hätte investieren können aus dem spiel genommen. das sie nun nebenbei einfach scheiße gespielt hat, liegt ja nun nicht am pick an sich, sondern am miesen spieler.
allgemein muss ich auch sagen das mir zenons überhebliche Einstellung überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, erst recht nicht für nen Communitymanager.


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Juni 2011)

Ich kann mich jetzt irren, vielleicht hab ich die Situation etwas anders gesehen, aber sie hat ein paar ganks flöten lassen (obwohl die sich angeboten hätten) und hat glaube ich auch nicht einmal die top Lane gegankt. Counter-Jungling hätte sie ja auch noch betreiben können um Nocturne ein bisschen einzudämmen.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Juni 2011)

richtig, sie hat einfach kacke gespielt, aber zenon hat ja allgemein schon vor dem spiel gesagt das eve nicht viable ist


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juni 2011)

Wie dumm wär es denn wenn eine Champ nicht spielbar ist? Klar gibts balancetechnisch höhen und tiefen aber das wäre ja fatal.
War Zenon diese Dumpfbacke von Moderator? Gibts die auch mit englischem Kommentar eigentlich?


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Juni 2011)

Jau Englischer Stream müsste von ESL.tv oder Solomid sein.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2011)

Gibt es nen Replay von dem Kampf ?


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## Pente (6. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> anders als zenon es da die ganze zeit gepredigt hat, find ich eve überhapt nicht unviable im high elo. immer dieses argument von wegen "ein pink ward und sie ist ausm spiel". er vergisst dabei total das ein pinkward 150g kostet . damit hat eve schon etwas fürs team getan, sie hat gold das der gegner in wichtigere sachen hätte investieren können aus dem spiel genommen. das sie nun nebenbei einfach scheiße gespielt hat, liegt ja nun nicht am pick an sich, sondern am miesen spieler.
> allgemein muss ich auch sagen das mir zenons überhebliche Einstellung überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, erst recht nicht für nen Communitymanager.


Zenon hat mit seiner Aussage jedoch völlig Recht! Vorab ersteinmal: der Pink-Ward kostet 125 und keine 150 Gold. Er entspricht somit ca 5 Minions. Diese 5 Minions sind es aber absolut Wert denn jeder Kill den du damit machst gibt dir 200 Gold. Wenn der Pink-Ward, egal an wem, dir nur einen Kill bringt hast du ein Plus von 75 Gold gemacht. Jeder Pink-Ward und jedes Oracle zwingt Eve in eine für sie sehr ungeschickte Rolle: sie muss vorsichtig und defensiver werden. Eine Eve ist nur dann gut wenn sie überraschend kommen, töten und wieder im Nichts verschwinden kann. Jungle-Eve ist im Moment enorm Stark, jedoch auch nur im Low-/Middle-Elo Bereich. In High-Elo Games sind die Spieler nicht mehr darauf bedacht erst Item-XY zu bauen bevor sie auch nur einen Ward kaufen. Jeder gut platzierte Ward bringt einen Zoning-Vorteil und damit verbunden meist einen bzw mehrere Kills. In Solo-Queue-Ranked-Games warden die Spieler viel zu spät, viel zu wenig und viel zu schlecht. In diesem Spiel geht es nicht darum Gold zu farmen sondern um Zonen-Kontrolle. Wer möglichst viel von der Map sieht und somit einen Überblick hat läuft nicht Gefahr gegankt zu werden und hat zahlreiche Möglichkeiten für Ganks und diverse Fallen um das gegnerische Team im idealen Fall sogar zu Acen.

Bzgl guter / schlechter Picks für diverse Queues:
http://www.rog.clgaming.net/tier-lists/45-draft-mode/latest

Schaut es euch in Ruhe an und macht euch eigene Gedanken dazu. Lohnt sich wirklich. Zumindest wenn ihr vor habt im höherem Elo-Bereich mitzumischen.


----------



## Kronas (6. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Bzgl guter / schlechter Picks für diverse Queues:
> http://www.rog.clgam...aft-mode/latest



US Meta. Rumble gehört beispielsweise EU minimum in T2 und ist dort T4.

Edit: und dein Link war für Draft Mode, die wenigsten spielen hier vermutlich ranked mit festem Team.


----------



## Pente (6. Juni 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> US Meta. Rumble gehört beispielsweise EU minimum in T2 und ist dort T4.
> 
> Edit: und dein Link war für Draft Mode, die wenigsten spielen hier vermutlich ranked mit festem Team.


Klar, aber auf Solo-Queue kann man ja selbst oben noch klicken. Der Link dazu ist ja groß genug. Mit einigen US-Einstufungen bin ich auch nicht einverstanden, aber grundlegend eine sehr gute Liste. Gibt's für EU ja ebenfalls, wobei ich die US Liste dennoch besser finde.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Juni 2011)

sicherlich ist warden wichtig. aber für eve musst du die pink wards holen (ka warum ich 150 gesagt habe, aber halt 50 mehr als der grüne). willst du also map controll und eve dabei sehen, wird es deutlich teuerer als ein spiel ohne eve. eve holt damit einen globalen goldvorteil raus.
stell dir das am besten anhand von healthpots vor für ein pinkward auf dem ersten trip zurück bedeutet im gegensatz zu einem spiel ohne eve wo man nen normalen ward hollt einen healthpot weniger. das kann weniger lanezeit bedeuten oder auch ein kill an einem selbst.  ein pinkward heißt damit nicht eve gleich nutzlos, sondern viel mehr ein pinkward und eve hat schon wirkung gezeigt.

btw: die tier lists von elementz sind ziemlich egal, tf  hat er z.b. erst ins tier 1 gepackt nachdem sie von eu teams durch tf übelst aus maul bekommen haben. davor war er glaub t3 oder noch weniger. wie elementz auch selbst sagt, ist diese liste sehr subjektiv und sollte keinen wirklichen indikator darstellen


----------



## Pente (7. Juni 2011)

Du überschätzt die Ward-Kosten. Wir warden extrem viel, unabhängig ob eine Eve im Spiel ist oder nicht und da sind einige Pink-Wards dabei, schon allein um gegnerische Wards zu countern. Wards sind der Schlüssel zum Erfolg und durch geschicktes und gezieltes Warden machst du mehr Gold im Spiel als durch Minion-Farmen. Wie gesagt: jeder Champion-Kill gibt 200g.

Beispiel aus einem Spiel: die Gegner hatten eine Jungle-Eve. Wir beschützen also unseren Jungler und stellen direkt einen Pink Ward in den Busch um zu verhindern, dass Eve unsichtbar mit Smite den Blue-Buff klaut. Eve läuft rein, Eve bekommt einen Stun und ist tot. First-Blood, 400g Bonus und dem Gegenüber stehen lächerliche 125g Pink-Ward-Kosten.

Den vermeintlichen Gold-Vorteil hat man nur in den unteren / mittleren Elo-Bereichen. In denen werden aber allgemein eh zu wenig Wards gekauft und darüber hinaus auch viel zu wenig last-gehitted. Im unteren Elo-Bereich zu junglen ist in Random-Games ja eine Qual. Die eigenen "Teammates" pushen ihre Lanes wie bekloppt so, dass du als Jungler im Grunde gar keine Option zum Ganken hast. Junglen lohnt sich aber auch nur dann wirklich wenn du bereits sehr früh im Spiel zu ganken beginnen kannst. Das macht das Junglen aus. Die Gegner an die eigenen Tower kommen lassen, von hinten aus dem Wald heraus eine Überzahlsituation schaffen und die Gegner auf der Lane töten. Die Spieler der Lane pushen weiter und der Jungler verschwindet wieder im Wald. Ohne Oracle und Pink-Wards wäre Eve dafür optimal, da in High-Elo Games darauf jedoch sehr geachtet wird gibt es deutlich bessere Picks als Eve und somit ist sie nicht unbedingt das was man in diesem Bereich als Pick erwartet.

Zur Liste: klar ist sie subjektiv. Deswegen sagte ich auch jeder soll sich Zeit nehmen, sie ansehen und sich seine eigenen Gedanken dazu machen. Es geht einfach darum sich Gedanken darüber zu machen wieso einige Champions eine bestimmte Tier-Einstufung bekommen haben von Elementz. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Elementz irgendwer ist. Er hat schon enorm viel Ahnung von diesem Spiel und er macht sich auch seine Gedanken zu den einzelnen Champions und ihren Schwächen bzw Stärken. Wie bereits in einem Post erwähnt sehe ich einige der Champs auch in anderen Tiers, aber um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen: Katarina ist definitiv mit Abstand einer der schlechtesten Picks für ein Solo-Ranked-Game.


----------



## Ennia (7. Juni 2011)

Ich schau jetzt schon seit langer Zeit immer wieder auf rog vorbei. Hauptsächlich bin ich durch stonewall und seine jungle guides auf diese Seite aufmerksam geworden, welche sehr, sehr gut sind. Elementz ist jemand, der sich viel mit dem Spiel auseinandergesetzt hat, keine Frage, aber die draft tier list hat sich nach den großen matches schon sehr auffällig geändert, was tear_jerker schon angemerkt hat. Ich finds aber auch schwachsinnig, dass man die Champions in Kategorien einteilt, ich mein, wenn jemand wirklich, wirklich gut mit z.B. Karma ist, dann kann man diesen Champ ohne weiteres ins Team integrieren, da seh ich kein Problem.

Worauf ich hinaus will: SoloMid hats gezeigt, dass es eigentlich keine schlechten picks gibt, das ist alles Quatsch. Wichtig ist nur, dass du ein Konzept hast, und dass du dich auf den Gegner einstellst (Skill ist Voraussetzung). Ich will jetzt hier vor allem auf doublelifts Vorliebe für underrated champions hinweisen. Solo Tier list, ok, wenn es sein muss, aber die draft/ranked 5vs5 liste ist wirklich für'n Hugo.

das wollt ich nur mal loswerden 


Ah, Thema map awareness... mein lieblings Thema.

Bin mit meinem Squad quasi gestern erst wieder in die season eingestiegen (welcome to ELO-hell) und es wird wirklich nix gewarded. Ich mein ich finds toll, weil ich mit Ali geroamt habe und wir an jeder ecke wards hatten - jeder und ich mein wirklich jeder gangk ging auf - das war ne Freude  Wenn Eve im Spiel sein sollte, dann wird prinzipiell ein vision ward gekauft, da gibts garkeine Diskussion bei uns. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als ein gegimpter jungler im eigenen team und ein verschenktes first blood. Besser kann man die 125g nicht investieren.

Ich seh den Vorteil von Eve (oder prinzipiell von stealth champs) ganz wo anders: psycho-terror bzw. Psychologische Kriegsführung. Es ist immer ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn man so einen nervigen Stealther im gegnerischen Team hat, weil man nie genau sagen kann, wo er/sie sich gerade befindet. Wenn man unsicher ist, passieren Fehler und durch Verursachen von Fehlern kann man schnell mal verlieren. Die meisten Teams gehen bei so einem Druck ein und versagen dann schlussendlich.


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Juni 2011)

GoGo Map Awarness.....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kamr4rZe_W0[/youtube]

oder 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=YOXjNE2g2PI[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Iwie ist das Map control von der die singen, also total sight durch Wards. Map awareness ist eigentlich das kennen und nutzen der gegebenen Map - jedenfalls bei DotA und HoN. Bei LoL kann man das Gelände ja so nicht nutzen. Finde es aber iwie witzig das der selbe Begriff hier für was völlig anderes steht. ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Juni 2011)

Aber wie willste die Map denn nutzen, wenn du nich weißt was abgeht?^^


----------



## Ennia (7. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Iwie ist das Map control von der die singen, also total sight durch Wards. Map awareness ist eigentlich das kennen und nutzen der gegebenen Map - jedenfalls bei DotA und HoN. Bei LoL kann man das Gelände ja so nicht nutzen. Finde es aber iwie witzig das der selbe Begriff hier für was völlig anderes steht. ^^



map awareness ist bei DotA genau das selbe wie bei LoL. HoN ist mir zu unsympatisch und daher kann ich nicht sagen ob es dort auch das selbe ist.

- minimap im Auge behalten
- MIA/SS melden
- wards richtig setzen
- monster spawn-zeiten
- lane status (gepusht, tower healt etc.)
- wer hat welchen buff
- positioning für ganks und teamfights
- CV auf cooldown halten

map awareness ist ein rießen thema und beinhaltet eigentlich alles, nicht nur wards... map awareness is one of the hardest skills!


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Nein, Map Awareness steht für, bei DotA und HoN, das kennen der Routen zwischen Bäumen und dem verhalten des Fogs bei wechselnder Höhe (Klippen/Waterway/Roshan/Ancients) - also das was dich dazu befähigt Gegner durch den Wald zu juken. Der Unterschied ist eben auch das du Teile der Map ja quasi freilegen kannst - es gibt Skills und Items die Bäume gezielt oder auch in der Masse zerstören und damit einen Weg öffnen. Diese Wege, das ist ein extrem spezieller Sonderpunkt und wenn man die alle perfekt kennt und beherrscht ist das Map Awareness. Aber das ist wirklich extrem viel was man da können und kennen muss. Ich spiele DotA auf relativ gehobenem Niveau (jetzt wieder <3) und behaupte das nicht vollständig drauf zu haben, leider. Bei HoN ist das nahezu 1:1 übernommen, das kann ich sagen weil ich vor LoL neben DotA hauptsächlich HoN gespielt habe (LoL hat HoN jetzt quasi abgelöst).


----------



## Ennia (7. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nein, Map Awareness steht für, bei DotA und HoN, das kennen der Routen zwischen Bäumen und dem verhalten des Fogs bei wechselnder Höhe (Klippen/Waterway/Roshan/Ancients) - also das was dich dazu befähigt Gegner durch den Wald zu juken. Der Unterschied ist eben auch das du Teile der Map ja quasi freilegen kannst - es gibt Skills und Items die Bäume gezielt oder auch in der Masse zerstören und damit einen Weg öffnen. Diese Wege, das ist ein extrem spezieller Sonderpunkt und wenn man die alle perfekt kennt und beherrscht ist das Map Awareness. Aber das ist wirklich extrem viel was man da können und kennen muss. Ich spiele DotA auf relativ gehobenem Niveau (jetzt wieder <3) und behaupte das nicht vollständig drauf zu haben, leider. Bei HoN ist das nahezu 1:1 übernommen, das kann ich sagen weil ich vor LoL neben DotA hauptsächlich HoN gespielt habe (LoL hat HoN jetzt quasi abgelöst).



Naja, ich weiß das schon noch von früher, dass man Bäume für die s.g. Mind Games mit verschiedenen Skills und Items zerstören und somit geschickt verduften konnte, aber wir haben diese Tricks jetzt nicht map awareness genannt. dass man die map kennt, ist wohl Grundvoraussetzung. Man kann das wohl am ehesten noch mit den Stellen auf der summoner's rift map vergleichen, an denen man mit Shen z.B. "durch dashen" kann, oder wo Malzahar seinen Ulti durch die Wand setzen kann... ich mein, ich will jetzt hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anleiern, aber allein schon von der Bedeutung des Wortes 'awareness' kann sich map awareness nicht nur auf mind games beschränken, nicht bei DotA und auch nicht bei HoN - bei LoL wissen wir es ja


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Du kannst ja an bestimmten Ecken durch die Wälder laufen ohne das du einen Baum zerstörst (das sieht man aber nicht, man kennt die Ecken und Wege halt - oder auch nicht) und an anderen kannst du ein ganzes Stück hinein und dann durch einen einzigen Baum weiter, dabei wird auch die Spielmechanik (Monster-/Toweraggro und Kollisionsabfrage) sehr wichtig. 

Ich sage ja garnicht das es falsch - das im Auge behalten der Minimap und das streben total sight mit dem Wort nicht völlig richtig betitelt ist, ich meine nur das es eben zwei verschiedene Sachen (in verschiedenen Spielen) sind.


----------



## Pente (7. Juni 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich schau jetzt schon seit langer Zeit immer wieder auf rog vorbei. Hauptsächlich bin ich durch stonewall und seine jungle guides auf diese Seite aufmerksam geworden, welche sehr, sehr gut sind. Elementz ist jemand, der sich viel mit dem Spiel auseinandergesetzt hat, keine Frage, aber die draft tier list hat sich nach den großen matches schon sehr auffällig geändert, was tear_jerker schon angemerkt hat. Ich finds aber auch schwachsinnig, dass man die Champions in Kategorien einteilt, ich mein, wenn jemand wirklich, wirklich gut mit z.B. Karma ist, dann kann man diesen Champ ohne weiteres ins Team integrieren, da seh ich kein Problem.
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will: SoloMid hats gezeigt, dass es eigentlich keine schlechten picks gibt, das ist alles Quatsch. Wichtig ist nur, dass du ein Konzept hast, und dass du dich auf den Gegner einstellst (Skill ist Voraussetzung). Ich will jetzt hier vor allem auf doublelifts Vorliebe für underrated champions hinweisen. Solo Tier list, ok, wenn es sein muss, aber die draft/ranked 5vs5 liste ist wirklich für'n Hugo.
> 
> das wollt ich nur mal loswerden


Du vermischt hier aber zwei Dinge. Pre-Made und Solo-Games! In 5on5 Pre-Made Games kann jeder Champ glänzen, das hängt einzig und allein von dem Team ab das dahinter steht. Man muss die Picks und das Teamplay halt aufeinander abstimmen. In Solo-Queue gibt es sehr wohl wirklich gute und wirklich schlechte Picks. Schlecht sind all die Picks die einen sehr abhängig vom Teamplay machen. Wenn man praktisch die gesamte Verantwortung in die Hände seiner Mitspieler legt. Katarina ist einer dieser Champions. Sie kann nur dann wirklich gut carryn wenn sie "beschützt" wird und im richtigen Moment in das Kampfgeschehen eingreifen kann. In Solo-Queue-Games schlägt dies in 90% fehl und somit ist Katarina definitiv ein sehr schlechter Pick


----------



## skyline930 (7. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Du vermischt hier aber zwei Dinge. Pre-Made und Solo-Games! In 5on5 Pre-Made Games kann jeder Champ glänzen, das hängt einzig und allein von dem Team ab das dahinter steht. Man muss die Picks und das Teamplay halt aufeinander abstimmen. In Solo-Queue gibt es sehr wohl wirklich gute und wirklich schlechte Picks. Schlecht sind all die Picks die einen sehr abhängig vom Teamplay machen. Wenn man praktisch die gesamte Verantwortung in die Hände seiner Mitspieler legt. Katarina ist einer dieser Champions. Sie kann nur dann wirklich gut carryn wenn sie "beschützt" wird und im richtigen Moment in das Kampfgeschehen eingreifen kann. In Solo-Queue-Games schlägt dies in 90% fehl und somit ist Katarina definitiv ein sehr schlechter Pick



In Solos regen mich eher klare Failpicks wie ein 2. Ranged Carry, 4/5 AP, etc. auf, oder auch der fehlende Focus in Teamfights.
Das es suboptimale Champs für Solo gibt ist mir eigentlich egal, ich hab schon genug gute Leute mit "schlechten" Picks gesehen.


----------



## tschilpi (7. Juni 2011)

Also mir ist die Lust auf LoL endgültig vergangen..

habe nun irgendwie 10 Spiele hintereinander verloren, und es liegt nicht an mir, sondern an Noobs, Leaver, Afker oder Feeder.
Wie kann ich gewinnen? Ich spiele immer random normale Matches, gewinne aber nie, obwohl ich eigentlich recht gut bin (davor ein Spiel 15-0-4 gewonnen mit meinem Mainchamp). 
Wie? 
Wieso ich? Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter. Klar, gewinnen ist nicht alles, aber ständig in jedem einzelnen Spiel zu verlieren macht auch keinen Spass und zerrt an den Nerven.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juni 2011)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Also mir ist die Lust auf LoL endgültig vergangen..
> 
> habe nun irgendwie 10 Spiele hintereinander verloren, und es liegt nicht an mir, sondern an Noobs, Leaver, Afker oder Feeder.
> Wie kann ich gewinnen? Ich spiele immer random normale Matches, gewinne aber nie, obwohl ich eigentlich recht gut bin (davor ein Spiel 15-0-4 gewonnen mit meinem Mainchamp).
> ...


Such dir 'n clan oder team, sogar in nem Funclan (wovon es im Forum 200 gibt und jeden Tag noch mehr hinzukommen) sollten die Leute zumindest nicht leaven.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Hab vorhin auch wieder son' Spiel verloren, hatte Corki mit 11/2 und das Spiel aber trotzdem Haushoch verloren. 
Wird aber auch bei anderen Spielen nicht besser, das ist eben so


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Juni 2011)

langsam möcht ich aber echt kotzen. 18/8 mit Corki und verloren.
Inkompetente Teammates und afkler, this is LoL.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2011)

Das ist auch bei DotA und HoN so. Ich hab eben 14/0 Morphling gespielt - trotzdem wurden wir innerhalb von 23 Minuten gestomped.
Aja ich wurde vorhin geflamed weil ich Corki gepickt und gleich gelockt habe. Oo


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ist auch bei DotA und HoN so. Ich hab eben 14/0 Morphling gespielt - trotzdem wurden wir innerhalb von 23 Minuten gestomped.
> Aja ich wurde vorhin geflamed weil ich Corki gepickt und gleich gelockt habe. Oo



Instant-locks werden halt nicht gern gesehen, die Leute passen sich nicht gern an.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2011)

Ja, ist mir aber relativ Wumpe und wenn ich ehrlich bin ists halt umso dümmer wenn ich derjenige bin der sich anpassen muss - ich kann halt die entsprechenden Tanks oder so nicht spielen (weil ich sie z. B. noch nie gespielt habe oder sonstwas). Corki ist ja recht easy und als ich ihm erklärte das es mein 4tes Spiel mit ihm sei wurde er nur noch ärgerlicher.


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> weil ich sie z. B. noch nie gespielt habe oder sonstwas



weißt du was ich dann gern mach? So richtig trollen. 'N paar mal den Gürtel stacken usw....


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Juni 2011)

So, jetzt muss ich sagen :
HALT STOPP!

Man spielt Trundle 6/2, beschützt jeden einzelnen Verbündeten mit seiner Säule vor dem Feed-tod und verliert?
Nur weil ein Kennen top denkt, er müsse Vayne freefarmen lassen?

Nene nich mit Red Fox.

Wer mal Lust hat, ein paar Spiele mit mir zu spielen kann sich melden. Mir sind auch mehrere Meldungen recht, denn je mehr desto besser.
Ich hätte sogar einen Ts-Server den wir benutzen könnten um das Line-up zu besprechen und um besser zu kommunizieren, was sonst auch immer fehl am Platze ist.


----------



## floppydrive (8. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir aber relativ Wumpe und wenn ich ehrlich bin ists halt umso dümmer wenn ich derjenige bin der sich anpassen muss - ich kann halt die entsprechenden Tanks oder so nicht spielen (weil ich sie z. B. noch nie gespielt habe oder sonstwas). Corki ist ja recht easy und als ich ihm erklärte das es mein 4tes Spiel mit ihm sei wurde er nur noch ärgerlicher.



Wenn du nur einen Champion spielen kannst dann spiel halt kein Ranked, oh man wegen solchen Leuten wie dir wird das dann immer fail


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2011)

Das mit den haltlosen Unterstellungen musst du aber noch üben. Ist mir neu das ich mit Level 21 ranked spielen kann.


----------



## floppydrive (9. Juni 2011)

Macht dein Verhalten nicht unbedingt besser


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habs schonmal erklärt, ich beschäftige mich mit einem Champ und spiel ihn. Wenn ich derjenige bin der sich dann anpassen muss dann siehts entsprechend blöd aus weil ich nicht unbedingt die im Pool gegebenen Helden kenne und beherrsche; und schließlich muss auch irgendwer zuerst picken.
Aber gut das es Leute gibt die das nicht verstehen.


----------



## TrollJumper (9. Juni 2011)

Das komische ist ja, wenn ein Tank oder Supporter (da eher weniger) sofort gepickt wird, meckert kein Schwein.
Aber sobald man Karthus, Malz etc... zuerst pickt kommt das dumme Geflame, warum man denn sofort gepickt hat und das man voll n00bish ist.
Diese Leute kommen dann mit der Ausrede "Ich hab keine Tank-Runenseite, ich kann keinen Tank spielen".

Ich finds auch besser wenn man sich mit einem Champ richtig beschäftigt, ist aber eben besser wenn man flexibler ist.


----------



## Pente (9. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich finds auch besser wenn man sich mit einem Champ richtig beschäftigt, ist aber eben besser wenn man flexibler ist.


Was genau soll daran besser sein? Wie definierst du "richtig beschäftigt"? Jeder Champion hat fünf Fähigkeiten, eine davon passiv. Ist ja nicht so wie in einem MMORPG in dem eine Klasse 15 bis 20 Fähigkeiten und diverse Skillbäume besitzt.

In Normal-Games ist es ziemlich egal was man picked. Nach über 750 Normal-Wins hab ich wirklich schon so einiges gesehen und auch oft genug ganz ohne Tank gewonnen. Es sind halt nur Normal-Games. Ich persönlich spiele diese nur um neue Item-Builds, neue Champions oder neue Jungle-Patterns zu testen. Klar hätte man in einem Normal-Game dann lieber auch ein ordentliches Setup, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
*
Warum ist es Schwachsinn sich in League of Legends auf einen oder nur wenige Champions zu "spezialisieren"?*
Ganz simpel: League of Legends ist ein strategisches kompetitives Spiel welches, in Ranked-Games, bereits in der Championauswahl beginnt. Jeder Champion hat seine Stärken, Schwächen und eine ganz bestimmte Aufgabe innerhalb eines Teams. Da im Draft-Modus der Ranked-Games abwechselnd gepickt wird und man die Picks der Gegner sieht, ist es von Vorteil sämtliche Champions und ihre Fähigkeiten zu kennen. Nur dann kann man auf die Picks der Gegner angemessen reagieren und das Setup kontern. Hierbei geht es nicht nur um die Wahl des eigenen Champions, sondern auch um die Wahl der richtigen Summoner-Fähigkeiten.
Da gesamt vier Champions gebannt und neun von anderen gepickt werden, besteht allein dadurch schon 13 mal die Möglichkeit, dass man seinen "Wunschchampion" nicht spielen kann. Im schlimmsten Fall sind alle Champions die man gerne spielt und auch spielen kann bereits gebannt oder anderweitig vergeben. Darauß resultiert dann, dass man einen Champion spielen muss den man noch nie zuvor, oder nur wenige Male, gespielt hat. Eine Qual für den Rest des Teams und bereits eine 70%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man das Ranglistenspiel verliert.

*Warum ist es nicht gern gesehen wenn man Champions sofort locked?*
Auch das ist ganz simpel: LoL ist ein Teamspiel und lebt von der Kommunikation. Ich selbst begrüße in Random-Ranked-Games ersteinmal alle und frage direkt darauf was sie spielen können / wollen. Antwortet niemand oder kaum einer ist dies bereits ein ganz schlechtes Zeichen. In Normal-Games ist es mir persönlich eigentlich egal, aber auch hier gibt es einige Spieler die Wert auf Kommunikation und ein ordentliches Setup legen. Aus ihrer Sicht ist es extrem unhöflich einen Champion zu picken und diesen direkt zu locken. Schließlich bedeutet dies im Grunde "ich scheiss auf mein Team, mir egal pickt ihr doch ein sinnvolles Setup zu meinem Champion". In Normal-Games wie gesagt halb so wild, in Ranked-Games führt derartiges Verhalten meist zu einem deutlichen Lose.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Das ganze greift aber nicht in normal Games. Ich bin wie gesagt Level 21 und spiele LoL nur casual. Mir fehlt die Zeit neben DotA noch ein Spiel kompetetiv zu spielen und ich nutze es nur um mal ne Runde Abwechslung zu haben und da ist es mir mit meiner Spielzeit noch nicht gelungen jeden Helden zu sehen oder zu spielen. Ich habe z. B. noch nie Shaco picken können und erst 1x gegen ihn gespielt und kann daher absolut nichts über ihn sagen - das wird erstrecht dann schwierig wenn ich gegen ihn ran muss (Shaco ist hier nur ein Beispiel, es gibt nochn paar mehr Helden die ich nicht kenne).
Aja und unter "richtig beschäftigt" würde ich jetzt wieder Corki aufgreifen, ich spiele ihn scheinbar immer völlig anders als meine Gegner oder Mates wenn sie ihn spielen, angefangen damit das ich mit ihm kein Flare oder Exhaust benutze, kein Bloodthirster spiele und allgemein das erste richtige +dmg Item erst an dritter oder vierter Stelle und somit sehr spät im Spiel kommt. Nach meinem ersten Spiel hab ich auch im Offensiv-Skillbaum die +15% Magiedurchdringung mitgenommen (mit Level 21 hat man gerade genug Punkte um einen Baum auszuskillen).. und und und.
Es sind halt extreme Unterschiede die sich breit machen die man aber eben feststellt indem man die Champs spielt; ich kann nicht ins Spiel gehen -> das erste mal überhaupt Teemo picken und dann einfach mal 100% pure ownage alles wegrocken mit meinem nicht-vorbereitetem Item/Skill/Runenbuild (geht schon, spricht dann aber erstmal nicht für meine Gegner).



//e
Aja als DotA Spieler muss ich nochmal was in den Raum werfen: Tanks? What the f***?


----------



## Pente (9. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ganze greift aber nicht in normal Games.


Natürlich nicht  Die nutze ich persönlich wie gesagt auch nur zum Spaß und um neues zu testen. Ich wollte damit nur erklären wieso sich einige auch in Normal-Games darüber aufregen wenn man direkt seinen Pick locked. In Normal-Games regt mich nichts auf, da ich an diese Spiele keine große Erwartung habe. Normal-Games nerven mich nur wenn ich mit Freunden anmelde bzw einem Team und die dann schlechter Spielen als jeder Random. Und dabei mein ich noch nichtmal schlecht im Sinne von unerfahren sondern schon eher im Bezug auf das Teamplay.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Juni 2011)

einem carry aber erst so spät einen vernünftigen dmgoutput zu verpassen ist nicht sonderlich hilfreich

btw: was ist flare?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Eh ich meine Ignite. Corki macht so mehr als genug Schaden - ich habe nun 6/8 Spielen mit ihm gewonnen und eine durchschnitts K/D von 3,6 und auch in 6/8 Spielen das First Blood geholt. Ich bin der Meinung das Manamune (oder wie das heißt) und Sheen auf Corki wichtiger sind als purer Schaden.

/e
Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich zuerst diesen -Armor/Dmg Spray oder den Nuke mit -Trefferchance maxen soll. Bisher habe ich den Nuke vorgezogen aber ich halte das nicht unbedingt für das "einzige wahre".


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juni 2011)

Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung das eine Gruppe mit Xin,Jarvan,Lux,Galio + x immer noch am besten klappt :3 
Da ich & meine Kumpels mit den ich immer spiele nur 4 Mann sind + x  
Aber mit der Combo gewinnen wir so oft.
Mein Favourite


----------



## Kronas (9. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung das eine Gruppe mit Xin,Jarvan,Lux,Galio + x immer noch am besten klappt :3
> Da ich & meine Kumpels mit den ich immer spiele nur 4 Mann sind + x
> Aber mit der Combo gewinnen wir so oft.
> Mein Favourite


Wie teilt ihr eure Lanes auf?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juni 2011)

Lux mid 
Jarvan + x (je nachdem was x ist) 
Galio + Xin 

soooo hier da hast du


----------



## Kronas (9. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Lux mid
> Jarvan + x (je nachdem was x ist)
> Galio + Xin
> 
> soooo hier da hast du



Argumente für euer Lineup:
+ DEMACIAAAA
+ Schneller Top tower, weil Gegner top wahrscheinlich solo haben (?)

Argumente gegen euer Lineup:
- Kein Jungle
- Lux mid ist nicht unbedingt die beste Idee (gibt sehr viel stärkere AP mids und genau gegen diese wird sie wahrscheinlich auch die Lane verlieren, sodass euch lategame der magische Schaden fehlt)
- Kein Support (dementsprechend auch wahrscheinlich kein CV)
- Kein range AD (ihr habt vielleicht durch Xin und Jarvan an sich genug AD schaden, aber euer Team ist verdammt mies, wenns ans Tower pushen geht, da euch die range fehlt)
- Eure Bot lane wird höchstwahrscheinlich gegen Support + AD bot verlieren, was ja nicht selten praktiziert wird (zumindest, wenns ein Support mit heal ist, Janna + AD würde es schwerer haben)

Schickt am besten Xin oder Jarvan in den Jungle und der, der über bleibt nimmt solo top. Lux ersetzen durch nen vernünftigen AP mid (oder wenn ihr wirklich an ihr hängt, schickt sie bot und sagt ihr, sie soll CV mitnehmen).


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist ja das x ,wenn jetzt nen starker AP kommt ,schicken wir Lux natürlich top. 
Wenn es ein Jungler ist ,schicken wir Xin die Solo Lane. 
etc...

Naja ist ja auch Latte ,wir haben erfolg & jeder spielt seinen Char ausgezeichnet. 

Neuer Beschwörer Name: IGnampf


----------



## Leolost (10. Juni 2011)

Ich spiele jetzt seit einer ganzen weile LoL, ich besitze auch einen HoN Account und ja ich habe vorher auch mal DOTA gespielt.
LoL finde ich persönlich macht das "drum herum" am schönsten. Runen Meisterschaften etc, daher spiele ich es leiber als HOn muss ich ehrlich sagen.

Das man sich nicht auf einen speziellen champion spez. sollte, würde ich teilweise unterschreiben. Ich habe zwar einige Helden die ich besonders gerne spiele, aber auch eine Handvoll auf die ich ausweichen kann wenn sie gebraucht werden, so habe auch wenn ich schon eine Weile spiele bei weitem noch nicht alle Helden gespielt, ich besitze sogar einige Helden die ich im nachhinein nur 1-2 mal gespielt habe. Oft helden die ich blind gekaufe habe. Ich würde im Nachhinein Neimandem Empfehlen helden blind blind zu kaufen wenn man die punkte nicht über hat. Ich muss aber auch sagen das z.b. Cassiopeia die ich blind geklauft habe inzwischen zu meine lieblings Champs gehört.  

Negativ ist vor allem zu sehen
Das ich immer wieder Normal Games ohne Tank in meinem Team sehe, ein Grund warum ich Cho oder Morde deutlich öfter spiele als es mir lieb wäre. Interessanterweise Regen sie die spieler dann immer über die 2 OP Tanks im anderen Team auf.
Des weiteren nimmt das flamen in Normalen Spielen stätig zu, oder das Spieler einfach total einschnappen, auch wenn das Spiel gut läuft.
 [ Bestes beispiel war gestern Einen Nocturn in einem Spiel gehabt, der sich aufgeregt hat das auf Level 13 sich unsere Lux überlegt hat das sie sich einen der blauen Buff zu holt. Bis ~ Level 16 stand Nocturn in der Base weil Lux ihm ja das Jungeln versaut hat. Natürlich haben wir das Spiel dann verloren ]
Hier eine kleine Liste mit no-goes im Random spielen wenn man es vermeiden möchte geflamt zu werden.
- Für einige Picks wird man oft geflamet Janna, Cassiopeia, Oreanna
- Training. Ist auch im Normal mode nicht drin. Du musst den Champ beherrschen. 
- Verfehlen von Zaubern. " noob"
- Hilfe auf der lane. "Wie kannst du mit Held X gegen Held Y nicht klarkommen?" (vermutlich auf Englisch und mit mehr Satzzeichen)
- Helden mit Low HP entkommen lassen. "Alta das war ein Freekill"
- Verfolgen von Helden mit Low HP.  "Kack greedy noob."
- Zurückhaltend spielen. "If you are afraid of combat deinstall game pls."
- Sterben. "Feeder"""" ( Wobei man gerne auch beschimpft wird von Leuten die noch schlechtere Stats haben als man selber)
- Nicht helfen. "No Teamplay. Noob Team"
- Kommunikation "stfu"
- fehlende Kommunikation "tell me ffs. No teamplay. Cant Play like that.  Noob team"

League of Legends ist voller sehr emotionaler Spieler. 
Natürlich gibt es auch immer weider schöne Spiele, sonst würde ich es ja nicht mehr spielen. Ich empfehle jedem mit ein paar Freunden zu spielen. Am besten in einem Voice-Chat.


----------



## Ennia (10. Juni 2011)

Wir haben gester zu viert für ein normales 5on5 gemeldet, weil uns der fünfte Mann fehlte. Bei normalen Spielen machen wir uns kaum Gedanken über das Line-up. Nur die Grundzüge: Tank, Jungler, Sololaner, Support, ect., weils fürs normale Spiel wirklich nicht tragisch ist und weil so wie so ein Random dabei ist. Ich war mit Nunu auf der Sololane und ich dachte mir, dass ich vielleicht mit Runen und ein paar anderen Items was ausprobieren könnte. Leider hatte ich als Opponenten Mr. Modekaiser, der wie ein irrer pushte. Ich biss glaub ich zwei mal ins Gras, weil ich mit quasi 0 MR, dank anderer Runen und komischen Startitems, da stand  Blöd gelaufen und es dauerte nicht lange, bis der Random, der sehr mitteilungsbedürftig war, zu ragen begann. 
Wir amysierten uns prächtig über sein geflame und antworteten dann, dass er sich doch benehmen solle, wenn er einen Report von 4 Leuten vermeiden will, was auch Wirkung zeigte.

Am Ende gewannen wir natürlich und der Random entschuldigte sich für sein geflame und freute sich über den Sieg. Ich finde das Tribunal und das Report feature recht gut und eine klasse Idee.


----------



## Pente (10. Juni 2011)

Leolost schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Liste mit no-goes im Random spielen wenn man es vermeiden möchte geflamt zu werden.
> - Für einige Picks wird man oft geflamet Janna, Cassiopeia, Oreanna


Ich finde alle drei Picks ok. Orianna ist enorm stark wenn man sie spielen kann.



Leolost schrieb:


> - Training. Ist auch im Normal mode nicht drin. Du musst den Champ beherrschen.


Ich sag einfach zu beginn des Spiels, dass ich was neues ausprobieren möchte. Klar gibts ab und an Flamer, aber die landen bei mir dann einfach auf Ignore. Wären sie nämlich wirklich so "pro" wie sie tun würden sie Ranked-Spielen 



Leolost schrieb:


> - Verfehlen von Zaubern. " noob"


Skill-Shots zu missen ist enorm ärgerlich, aber kommt halt auch ab und an einmal vor. Das passiert sogar den richtig guten Spielern 



Leolost schrieb:


> - Hilfe auf der lane. "Wie kannst du mit Held X gegen Held Y nicht klarkommen?" (vermutlich auf Englisch und mit mehr Satzzeichen)


Das Problem hier ist, dass die Kernaussage dahinter garnichtmal so falsch ist. Wenn man sich auf das Last-Hitten konzentriert, das Auto-Hitten der Minions also unterlässt, hat man in 90% den Fall, dass man vor dem eigenen Tower kämpft. Das zwingt den Gegner entweder in eine defensive Rolle oder er versucht zu Tower-Diven, was oftmals mit seinem Tot endet. Klar gibt es Champions die für den Champion den man selbst spielt nicht gerade angenehm als Gegner auf der Lane sind, keine Frage, aber grundlegend kann man mit geschicktem Last-Hitting die meisten Gegner outfarmen. Vorallem weil in Normal-Games kaum einer ordentlich last-hitted 



Leolost schrieb:


> - Helden mit Low HP entkommen lassen. "Alta das war ein Freekill"


Derartige Kommentare ignorieren. Zu 90% kommen sie von Spielern die keine Ahnung haben. Klar ist es ärgerlich wenn ein Gegner einmal mit Low-HP entkommt, aber ihn quer über die Map zu verfolgen führt in den meisten Fällen nur dazu, dass man ein bis zwei weiteren Gegnern in die Arme läuft, man stirbt und er dennoch entkommt. Gegner verfolgen lohnt nur dann wenn man weiss, dass man ihn 100%ig bekomm und das funktioniert immer dann sehr gut wenn man dank Wards die Bereiche sieht auf die sich der Gegner zu bewegt. So läuft man nicht Gefahr in eine Falle zu geraten und selbst zu sterben.



Leolost schrieb:


> - Verfolgen von Helden mit Low HP.  "Kack greedy noob."


Verfolgen ist, wie bereits erwähnt, nur selten eine gute Idee. Lieber auf die 200g für den Kill verzichten und somit nicht Gefahr laufen selbst zu sterben und dem Gegner damit 200g zu schenken.



Leolost schrieb:


> - Zurückhaltend spielen. "If you are afraid of combat deinstall game pls."


Zurückhaltend ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort. Zurückhaltend kann passiv oder defensiv meinen. Defensiv spielen ist je nach Gegner auf der Lane absolut notwendig und angebracht. Passives Spiel führt automatisch zu einer Niederlage! Passive Teams können in League of Legends kein Spiel gewinnen. Passive Spieler sind all diejenigen die bei 50% HP oder evtl schon bei 90% HP in Teamfights beginnen vor ihrem Gegner davon zu laufen. Für Teamfights gilt: NIE NIE NIE weglaufen! Warum? Es bringt nichts. Weglaufen macht einfach keinen Schaden  Oftmals ist es so, dass man trotz frühzeitigem Weglaufen noch stirbt weil die Gegner diverse Effekte zum Verlangsamen oder Stunnen haben. Man hat also nicht nur keinen Schaden gemacht, sondern ist trotzdem auch noch gestorben. Ganz miese Kombination. Was sich bewährt hat: nehmt Flash mit als Summoner Spell. Die meisten Kämpfe finden eh in der Nähe irgendwelcher Wände statt. Kämpft bis zum bitteren Ende! Kurz vor eurem Tod flashed ihr einfach durch eine nahe gelegene Wand und zieht euch zurück, wenn Ihr nur noch 100 HP habt nimmt es euch keiner Übel, dass Ihr euch in die Basis zurück zieht und ihr habt euer bestes gegeben. Was auf gar keinen Fall passieren darf ist, dass einer sich zu früh aus dem Teamfight zurück zieht. Das endet meist einfach damit, dass die anderen vier Teammitglieder sterben und er allein die Türme nicht verteidigen kann. 



Leolost schrieb:


> - Sterben. "Feeder"""" ( Wobei man gerne auch beschimpft wird von Leuten die noch schlechtere Stats haben als man selber)


Spieler die sich auf die Stats berufen einfach ignorieren. Genauso wie Spieler die dinge schreiben wie "OMG FUCKING KILL STEALER". Die Stats eines Spielers sagen absolut nichts über sein Können aus. Selbst mit 8/0/3 kann der Spieler total schlecht sein. League of Legends ist ein Teamspiel und dazu gehört weit mehr als "nicht sterben" und "viele Kills machen". Was gerade in Normal-Games und Low-Elo-Ranked Games viel zu sehr vernachlässigt wird ist der Minion-Farm. Wenn ich im Normal-Game die Mid-Lane spiele und doppelt so viele Minions kille als mein Gegenüber, dann habe ich einen enormen Goldvorsprung. Das ist ein Vorsprung der sich durch das gesamte Spiel zieht und den man meist nur dann aufholt wenn das Spiel enorm lange geht. Auch die Timer der Buffs, des Drachens und von Nashor werden in diesen Spielen einfach ignoriert, was ein sehr großer Fehler ist. Wenn ein Spieler trotz guter Stats verliert gibt es genau zwei Optionen: entweder war der Rest des Teams wirklich sehr schlecht, alleine kann man halt leider auch nicht gewinnen, oder er selbst hat sich absolut nicht ins Team integriert und nicht mit dem Team gespielt. 



Leolost schrieb:


> - Nicht helfen. "No Teamplay. Noob Team"


Helfen? Ehrlich gesagt: meist eine ziemlich dumme Idee! Hilfe brauchen die meisten Spieler immer dann wenn sie unüberlegt in den gegnerischen Wald rennen um dort Spieler "abzufangen". Gleiches Szenario gibt es natürlich auch im eigenen Wald, je nach dem wie weit der Gegner mit dem Push der eigenen Tower ist. In einer solchen Situation dem eigenen Spieler zur Hilfe eilen ist eine schwere Entscheidung denn genau diese Hilfe kann bereits dem gesamten Team den Sieg kosten. Angenommen man hat bereits 60s Respawn-Zeit, ein Spieler des Teams läuft zum eigenen Blue-Buff, um diesen zu machen. Dort lauern 2 Gegner und verfolgen ihn. Man kommt ihm nun entgegen und findet auf dem Weg zu ihm zwei weitere Gegner die ihm den Weg abschneiden wollten => 4vs2 => beide sterben und das Team ist 3vs5 in Unterzahl. In ganz blöden Fällen macht der Gegner bei solchen Aktionen ein Ace und reisst direkt im Anschluss die komplette Basis ein. Klar ist League of Legends ein Teamspiel und klar muss man Mitspielern helfen, aber dies gilt nicht wenn einzelne Spieler irgend einen dummen Fehler machen. Lasst sie einfach sterben. Wenn sie Flamen, ignoriert es. Das ist der Typ von Spieler der sowieso immer die Schuld bei anderen sucht. Wer im Late-Game ohne Wards irgendwo im Wald alleine rumeiert ist selbst Schuld.



Leolost schrieb:


> - fehlende Kommunikation "tell me ffs. No teamplay. Cant Play like that.  Noob team"


Kommunikation ist wichtig! Wobei das Pingen auf der Karte deutlich effektiver ist als das Schreiben im Chat. Es geht einfach schneller und durch die Soundanimation bekommen es auch unaufmerksame Spieler leichter mit.


----------



## TrollJumper (10. Juni 2011)

Last hitten muss aber wirklich gelernt sein. Ich habs mir in ein paar Übungsspielen angeeignet.

@Pente, hast du dir schonmal überlegt ein LoL Lehrvideo zu machen?^^


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2011)

Da du bei LoL ja nicht denyen kannst bleibt einem doch auch garnix anderes übrig als seinen Gegner zu harassen und zu last hitten.


----------



## Pente (10. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Last hitten muss aber wirklich gelernt sein. Ich habs mir in ein paar Übungsspielen angeeignet.
> 
> @Pente, hast du dir schonmal überlegt ein LoL Lehrvideo zu machen?^^


Hmmm Lehrvideos? Ich schau mir zwar auch Replays und Live-Streams an aber hatte noch nie Ambitionen dazu selbst "Lehrvideos" zu LoL zu machen. Hab 2010 einen 8-Seitigen Einsteiger-Guide zu LoL für das buffed-Magazin geschrieben. Spätestens zu Beginn von Season 2 werde ich garantiert nochmal einen etwas ausführlicheren Guide schreiben ... hmm oder evtl als Video mal sehn


----------



## TrollJumper (10. Juni 2011)

könntest ja einfach ein paar Spiele von dir aufnehmen und Ausschnitte aus dem early-, mid- und Lategame einfügen.
Du zeigst wie man lasthittet und anhand von Musterbeispielen (Teammates) was man wie nicht machen sollte. Also ich fänds super, vor allem für LoL Einsteiger und ist sicherlich besser als so ein zäher 8-Seitiger Guide, weil man da sieht und hört und dadurch die Info's besser verarbeitet.


----------



## Leolost (11. Juni 2011)

[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Vielleicht habe ich es nicht genug betont das die kleine Liste nicht ganz ernst gemeint war. Ich hoffte das es reichen würde wenn ich hervorhebe dasman teilweise das Gefühl hat geflamt zu werden egal was man Tut, in Verbindung damit das ich das Spiel selber noch immer gerne spiele.[/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Ganz nebenbei[/font][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
Ich selber spiele Orianna sehr gerne und Ihre Möglichkeiten sowohl als Support als auch als dd sind spitze. Die Möglichkeit Büsche aus relativ sicherer Entfernung mit der Kugel aufzudecken hat mir schon mehr als einmal gerettet, und wird ,finde ich, noch immer oft unterschätzt.[/font]

[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Jetzt im ernst.[/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Ich habe vorher Dota und ein bisschen HoN gespielt, Starcraft, Warcraft3, Starcraft 2, WoW, EvE und in jedem Spiel wurde ab und an jemand als &#8222;noob" bezeichnet, oder in einem Satz beleidigt wird, aber so stark wie in LoL ist mir dies bis  dahin nicht untergekommen. Ich habe in 5 Jahren WoW nie mehr als 2 Spieler auf meiner "Ignore Liste" gehabt, und nie das Gefühl gehabt Spieler melden zu müssen wenn sie mir nicht gerade Gold verkaufen wollte. 	[/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Es ist ja nichts schlimmes dabei wenn jemand einen kleinen die Gefühlsausbruch erleidet wenn es sich im Rahmen halt, im Gegenteil,teilweise kann man wenn man etwas Distanz wart durchaus darüber lachen. [/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Doch habe ich das Gefühl in LoL die &#8222;Schmerzgrenze" höher anlegen zu müssen.[/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Ich wollte hervorheben das ich das Gefühl habe das die Spieler in LoL etwas "emotionaler" veranlagt sind, als zum Beispiel in WoT, vielleicht gerade weil das zusammenspiel intensiver ist als in anderen spielen, der Spieler von der Leistung seiner Mitspieler abhängiger ist.[/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Aber irgendwann ist es nicht mehr lustig, ich habe in der letzten Wochen in LoL, glaube ich 4 Spieler gemeldet die das Spiel massiv gestört haben.[/font]

[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Mitten	im Spiel sich an den Brunnen stellen, und zwar nicht afk, sondern Permanent im Chat flamend.[/font]

[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Exessives   Flamen wirklich über weite teile der Spieldauer.[/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Beleidigungen	die weit über das "übliche" Vokabular hinausgingen. Dazu zählen für mich vor allem Rassistische, Diskriminierende oder sehr Persönlich angreifende Beleidigungen.[/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Vielleicht habe ich wirklich auch nur in der letzten Zeit einfach Pech mit meinen "Random" Spielen gehabt. [/font]
[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Das Tribunal finde ich ebenfalls eine Tolle Idee.[/font]


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Juni 2011)

Zum Tribunal möchte ich sagen, es ist krass und unterhaltsam, was man da an Chatlogs vorgesetzt bekommt.
Auch einige Gründe wegen der Meldung haben mich den einen oder anderen Lachkramp gekostet.

Aber vielen Spielern die rumflamen ist meist nur langweilig oder sie trollen.

Ein Kumpel von mir, mit dem ich sehr oft zocke und auch IRL kenne, flamt fast in jedem Spiel.
Da ist der Ausdruck "f***ing noob" noch milde. Aber bis jetzt hatte er noch keinen Bann.

Das beste sind aber Oberpros die eine Lane pushen wollen obwohl alles MIA ist und sich dann im allgemeinen Chat aufregen wie scheiße das eigene Team doch ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2011)

Ich finde eigentlich das wohl emotionalste bzw. flame-stärkste Spiel ist HoN. Du hast halt den DotA-Schwierigkeitsgrad und ne Accountgebundene Statistik mit K/D/A Anzeige usw. usf. und da jeder um seine eigenen Stats bangt gehts da richtig rund. DotA und LoL dürften da auf einem Level liegen (bei DotA zieht dich nen Newbie im Spiel halt noch viel weiter runter, bei LoL hast du dafür mehr oder weniger ne Statistik und deine Siege werden halt mehr belohnt als Niederlagen).


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde eigentlich das wohl emotionalste bzw. flame-stärkste Spiel ist HoN. Du hast halt den DotA-Schwierigkeitsgrad und ne Accountgebundene Statistik mit K/D/A Anzeige usw. usf. und da jeder um seine eigenen Stats bangt gehts da richtig rund. DotA und LoL dürften da auf einem Level liegen (bei DotA zieht dich nen Newbie im Spiel halt noch viel weiter runter, bei LoL hast du dafür mehr oder weniger ne Statistik und deine Siege werden halt mehr belohnt als Niederlagen).




Schonmal CombatArms gespielt?^^

Ich muss ja selber von mir sagen das ich ein sehr "ausbruchsfreudiger" Spieler bin. Ja, in LoL flamet man viel. Aber in DotA wurde man gekickt wenn man die Map geladen hat. WENN MAN DIE MAP GELADEN HAT! 
Da sind mri die gelegntlichen Flamewars lieber in LoL^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Juni 2011)

Welche Runen fitten am besten zu Garen?
Und welche SKillung?

Gibt viele im I.Net mit welcher habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## TrollJumper (13. Juni 2011)

Als Tank würd ich sagen 0/21/9

red-hp
gelb-flat armor
blue-mresi per level
quins- flat hp.

Dann einfach Garen nehmen, locken auf ne Lane gehen, DEMACIA ins Mic brüllen, first blood holen alles spinnen was zu spinnen ist, jeden mit low hp ulti'n und die Flames genießen.
Alternativ kannst du auch mit dem Kopf über q-w-e-r rollen, hast aber dann die Tasten auf der Stirn.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Juni 2011)

Werd ich machen. 

Wenn jemand Lust hat zu zocken: Aizr


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (14. Juni 2011)

Spin to win! DEMACIAAAAAA!


----------



## TrollJumper (14. Juni 2011)

DEMACIAAAAAAAA!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jw44JdK3p9k[/youtube]

Alles aus dem offiziellen LoL-Witze Thread

DEMACIAAAA! Hier ein paar Fakten über Garen.

Garen hat sich versehentlich mal auf die gegnerische Startplattform gestellt und wurde trotzdem voll geheilt.

Garen isst Teemos Pilze um sich zu heilen.

Garen isst Teemo um sich zu heilen.

Es sollte mal einen neuen Spielmodus geben "GarenVs5" das fand Garen aber nicht fair, deshalb wird es nun einen "GarenVs10" Modus geben.

Einmal hat Annie ihre Ulti auf Garen eingesetzt, er hätte beinahe HP verloren.

Garen ging afk und bekam First Blood.

Einmal hat Garen versehentlich seinen "W-Skill" anstatt seines "E-Skills" benutzt und eine Fünfach-Tötung erzielt.


Garen kauft im Gegenershop ein.

Schwache Champs verstecken sich hinter Türme, Türme vertecken sich hinter Garen.

Garen macht ein Spotlight über Phreak.

Bei Garen werden alle Frauen schwach... auch Taric.

Sogar die Franzosen gewinnen mit Garen.

Garen schämt sich für Xin.

Ein Sieg mit Garen ist garentiert.

Garen macht mit Fiddlesticks ein Lagerfeuer...

und brät Anivias Ei.

Was macht Xin nachderm er Garen besiegt hat? Aufwachen und Zähne putzen.


----------



## Kronas (14. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Als Tank würd ich sagen 0/21/9
> 
> red-hp
> gelb-flat armor
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind ja mal die abartigsten Garen Runen und Masteries, die ich seit langem erleben durfte.
Gelb und Blau dürfen bleiben, aber MINDESTENS Rot muss ArP sein, manche nehmen sogar noch mehr ArP für Essenzen. Des Weiteren sind Lebensreg Essenezen in der lane effektiver als flat HP, ich glaube nach knapp 48 Sekunden des nicht-voll-HP-seins haben sie schon mehr gebracht als die flat HP Essenzen.

Masteries. Früher war Tank Garen noch angesagt, mitlerweile geht der Trend eher in Richtung tanky DPS.
Def Baum lohnt sich mit Garen kaum, da seine Stärke vor allem ist, im Early gut Schaden zu machen, wobei ihm Mischungen aus Offense und Utility Baum mehr helfen.
11-12 Punkte im Off Baum mindestens drin, man kann sogar so weit gehen und 15% Magic Pen mitnehmen. Grund: Die Punkte sind in der Alternative (4% AS) etwas verschwendet, da Garen weniger der Champion ist, der oft hintereinander Autoattackt. Die 15% Magic Pen verstärken die Ult ein Stück, undzwar nicht zu wenig, weil man sonst kein Magic Pen hat und so direkt -15% reingerechnet werden, anstatt erst die flat Magic Pen, wie es Magier ertragen müssen.

(Summoner Spells: idR Flash + Exhaust oder Ignite.)


----------



## TrollJumper (14. Juni 2011)

Hast auch immer was auszusetzen, genau wie bei der double mid....


----------



## Kronas (14. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Hast auch immer was auszusetzen, genau wie bei der double mid....



Konstruktive Kritik! Beugt euch der Macht der Mathematik und des gesunden Menschenverstandes und ich habe nichts mehr auszusetzen


----------



## TrollJumper (14. Juni 2011)

NIEMALS!!

Und ich werd die double mid mal mit nem Kollegen probieren. WENN ich dann damit gewinne (das wird aufgenommen) halt ich dir das unter die Nase (solange die Gegner nicht vollkommen dumm sind=.


----------



## Kronas (14. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> >double mid
> >gewinne
> >solange die Gegner nicht vollkommen dumm sind


Ding der Unmöglichkeit, solange ihr das ganze mit irgendwelchen Sachen wie 2 Carries oder sowas macht
Edit: Und mach n replay und kein Video


----------



## TrollJumper (14. Juni 2011)

Das mit den 2 carries hat auch kein Mensch gesagt 
Ich denk da an Soraka/Malz in der Mitte .
Jetzt kommst du mit bla bla blupp Ad carrry + support bot trololol, ABER.
Normal Game, who fokken cares?


----------



## Kronas (14. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Normal Game, who fokken cares?



Aber... Aber... Du bekommst mehr IP fürs gewinnen!


----------



## TrollJumper (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 50 min Spiel und loose bekomm ich ca 96IP.
Für 50 min Spiel und win bekomme ich ca 136IP.

Also 40IP und du wilst mir sagen, das mach den Hund fett?


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juni 2011)

komme erst jetzt dazu. Tank garen:....... sowas gibts nicht. er hat keine skills die ihm helfen seine teammitglieder zu beschützen außer vielleicht nen silence, aber da lacht jeder rechtsklickchamp drüber.
wie kronas bereits gesagt, arp statt hp. damit der schaden auch durch kommt. sollte auf jedem ad champ pflicht sein.
zum tanky build würde ich aber schon etwas in die niedrigen def tree tiers rein gehen. also rüssi un dresi mitnehmen, vielleicht noch avoid.
bei den summeners würde ich ghost bevorzugen über flash. das hat den vorteil das dein spin am gegner bleiben kann auch wenn er flüchtet, bei flash musst du danach drauf hoffen das er nicht schneller ist als du.


----------



## Kronas (16. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> zum tanky build würde ich aber schon etwas in die niedrigen def tree tiers rein gehen. also rüssi un dresi mitnehmen, vielleicht noch avoid.
> bei den summeners würde ich ghost bevorzugen über flash. das hat den vorteil das dein spin am gegner bleiben kann auch wenn er flüchtet, bei flash musst du danach drauf hoffen das er nicht schneller ist als du.



Dodge lohnt sich kaum, man bekommt höchstens den 10% MS bonus, wenn man von einer creepwave gefocused wird (oder Dodge Runen auf gelb nimmt). Die ersten 6 Punkte im Def Baum sind jedoch nicht verkehrt, die kann man bedenkenlos nehmen.

Zu Flash vs Ghost:
Flash ist auf den meisten Champions besser, weil man in den meisten Sitationen damit besser entkommen kann und speziell in teamfights es sich eher lohnt, zu einem guten Zeitpunkt eine kleine Distanz zurückzulegen, als für etwas länger mehr MS zu haben. Gegen die meisten Teams mit gut CC bringt einen Ghost auch nicht weiter, da man während eines slows trotzdem sehr langsam läuft, wobei ein taktisches Flash über eine Wand einen retten kann.


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Juni 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> wobei ein taktisches Flash über eine Wand einen retten kann.



Ja, nur wenn im Gegnerteam kein Teemo o.ä ist, der einem eine kleine "Überraschung" dagelassen hat.


----------



## Dolgrim (17. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ja, nur wenn im Gegnerteam kein Teemo o.ä ist, der einem eine kleine "Überraschung" dagelassen hat.



Und die "kleine Überraschung" ist auf einmal weg, wenn du Ghost nimmst? 
Flash ist wirklich oftmals sehr praktisch. Auf einigen Champs kann man immer noch überlegen Ghost zu nehmen (wenn ich mt Xin jungle z.B. Ghost kann ich dabei meistens nur offensiv einsetzen, da es atm so viele Stuns gibt. Außerdem hab ich mit Ghosblade ja schon mein "mini-Ghost" )


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juni 2011)

das prob mit flash ist, das genau weil ihn viele als anti fail karte nutzen im moment überlegt wird wie flash geändert werden kann.
flash ist auf den meiten champs besser als ghost, aber wie egsagt auf garen finde ich dank dem spin ghost effektiver wenns um dmg geht


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Juni 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Und die "kleine Überraschung" ist auf einmal weg, wenn du Ghost nimmst?



Und das hab ich so gesagt?


----------



## Skatero (17. Juni 2011)

Ich bevorzuge mit den meisten Champions auch Flash, aber zum Beispiel mit Mordekaiser nehme ich auch lieber Ghost.

Findet ihr eigentlich, dass Mordekaiser OP ist? Das sagen nämlich ziemlich viele Leute.


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Juni 2011)

Ziemlich viele Leute sind einfach zu dämlich den zu kontern.
Wenn er nicht farmen kann ist er am Arsch.
Am besten nen Schleier kontern, weil sein Ulti + Ignite schon ziemlich assozial zum finishen ist.
Er ist bedingt OP.


----------



## Kronas (17. Juni 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge mit den meisten Champions auch Flash, aber zum Beispiel mit Mordekaiser nehme ich auch lieber Ghost.
> 
> Findet ihr eigentlich, dass Mordekaiser OP ist? Das sagen nämlich ziemlich viele Leute.



Einer der schlechtesten Champions momentan. Kein escape, kein stun. 1-2 ganks gegen seine Lane, die er wohl kaum überleben wird, da er wie gesagt keine escapes hat und die meisten aus irgendeinem Grund ghost mit ihm nehmen, was nicht gerade viel bringt, wenn der ganker red buff hat, was bei Junglern meist der Fall sein wird und er wird nutzlos(er als sonst).


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Juni 2011)

Hmmmmm

Du musst mal nen Strich ziehen, du redest immer von rankeds, was viele evtl nicht meinen.

In normals hat man nich immer nen Jungler.
Man kann ihn zwar noch nehmen, aber da braucht man entweder Mitte, oder im eigenen Team einen jungler, damit man ne solo lane nehmen kann wegen dem farm.
Ich find er ist sehr, sehr goldhungrig.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juni 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Einer der schlechtesten Champions momentan. Kein escape, kein stun. 1-2 ganks gegen seine Lane, die er wohl kaum überleben wird, da er wie gesagt keine escapes hat und die meisten aus irgendeinem Grund ghost mit ihm nehmen, was nicht gerade viel bringt, wenn der ganker red buff hat, was bei Junglern meist der Fall sein wird und er wird nutzlos(er als sonst).



das ist so auch nicht richtig, er hat keinen wirklichen platz in einem premade team, aber in soloqueue ist er durchaus als ap caster viable. er kann super einer sololane halten und auch dominieren, vorallem gegen einen ad champ.
dazu ist das ganking argument auch andersherum zu betrachten. schließlich wird auch da mal mordes jungler vorbeischauen.


----------



## Kronas (18. Juni 2011)

Erstes Spiel von Dreamhack (im Prinzip LoL Weltmeisterschaft) gerade: 
http://season-one-championship.na.leagueoflegends.com/


----------



## skyline930 (18. Juni 2011)

Gestern Urgot gekauft, der Champ ist ansich auch ganz cool. Ich hatte nur das Problem das ich im Late einfach nur nutzlos war, da ich zu Glasscannon gespielt hab.

Ich hab mir mal den Build überlegt:
Klick mich hart

Anregungen oder sonstige Ideen? Meiner Meinung nach schaut das auf dem Papier ganz gut aus, getestet wirds noch. Sollte genug Damage haben, und für einen ranged carry verdammt tanky. Zusammen mit den 130 Armor und MRes von Ult sind das immerhin knappe 250 Armor und Mres jeweils, bei 3.9k HP.
Ich spiele übrigens nicht Ranked, und meistens mit 2 anderen Leuten im Premade.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Juni 2011)

fehlt da nicht ein größeres dmg item? LW ist sowieso situationsabhängig, je nachdem ob halt armor gestackt wird


----------



## skyline930 (18. Juni 2011)

Naja, 311 AD bei genug Armorpen/Armorred hauen böse rein..

Edit: LW hab ich halt nur weil es abgesehen von Bruta keine vernünftigen Items gegen armor gibt.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Juni 2011)

dafür hast du aber kaum crit und diese werden auch nicht verstärkt. eine ashe, mf, oder vayne hauen da fast das doppelte dank crits wie du raus.
ich hab mir mal den guide angeguckt nach dem du baust und obwohl der ein sehr gutes rating hat, finde ich ihn an einigen ecken komisch.  das fängt bei der skillung an 0/9/21? kommt mir eher wie eine supportskillung vor. dann lieber die arp im offensivbaum mitnehmen. durchskillen muss man ihn ja nicht.
aber selbst er nimmt ein größeres dmg item mit rein und lässt lw als situationsabhängig da stehen

edit: jetzt wo LoL auch mal in der Buffedshow war, verlange ich ein Unterforum


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: jetzt wo LoL auch mal in der Buffedshow war, verlange ich ein Unterforum


Wäre ich insgeheim dafür... mein erster Post wäre ein Serverdown-Thread. *g*


----------



## Kronas (19. Juni 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wäre ich insgeheim dafür... mein erster Post wäre ein Serverdown-Thread. *g*



Und Post 2-222 wahrscheinlich auch, wenn man sich die aktuelle Situation der EU Server ansieht.


----------



## skyline930 (19. Juni 2011)

Jap, jeden Tag 1 Stunde Queue, und ständig Lags. Und was noch mehr ankotzt, ist das man teilweise auf die Ami-Server ausgelagert wird, und dann mit nem wahnsinnigen Ping spielen muss. Seit ich meine 16k-Leitung hab geht es, da hab ich nur nen Ping von 80-100, für meine 2 Mates mit denen ich meistens zock siehts da ganz anders aus, die haben unspielbare 250-500 ms Ping, und werden ständig disconnected. LoL = Lag of Legends momentan...

12:46 - Momentan 4 Stunden Queue. Verarschen?


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2011)

Habs jetzt auch seit Tagen nichtmehr gespielt dank Zeitmangel - jedesmal wenn ich mal ne Stunde hatte war immer ne Wartezeit von 45 Minuten+, das ist doch lächerlich. :\


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es sehr interessant ,high elo matches zu sehen. 
Durch das Riot-Tournament ,was gerade läuft kann man viel lernen. 
was mir besonders auffällt ist ,das fast immer die gleichen Hero`s gepickt werden. 
Besonders oft werden gepickt : 
Nunu 
Jarvan
Allistar 
Amumu 
Janna 

Wieso werden die so oft gepickt ? 
es gibt doch auch andere (sehr) gute Heros ?


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2011)

Weil die Balance von LoL vergleichsweise schlecht ist, jedenfalls neben DotA und HoN. Das kann man jetzt verurteilen - aber da ja alle zwei Wochen echt nen neuer Champ kommt ist das nicht abzuwenden.
Gibt halt Champs die im kompetetiven Bereich keine Sonne sehen. Das hat dann einfache Gründe, nämlich das es stärkere Alternativen gibt oder dessen stärken zwar ganz witzig sind und in Pubs auch gut funktionieren aber zu leicht ausgekontert werden können.


----------



## Kronas (19. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr interessant ,high elo matches zu sehen.
> Durch das Riot-Tournament ,was gerade läuft kann man viel lernen.
> was mir besonders auffällt ist ,das fast immer die gleichen Hero`s gepickt werden.
> Besonders oft werden gepickt :
> ...


http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=858558


----------



## TrollJumper (19. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nunu
> Jarvan
> Allistar
> Amumu
> Janna



Nunu weil bester Counter jungler
Amumu weil - Gamechanging Ultimate
Alistar und Janna weil - sehr gute support Chars (Alistair wegen W-Q Kombo, Heal kann notfalls auch Tank gespielt werden , Janna Ulti, Wirbelwind)
Jarvan weil - ? DEMACIA ?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Juni 2011)

Schade, mit zocken wird es wahrscheinlich heute nichts mehr.


----------



## skyline930 (19. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nunu - Schneller und effektiver (Counter-)Jungler
> Jarvan - Starker Allrounder, Gruppensupport, sehr stark im 1v1, guter Pusher
> Allistar - dicke Kuh die mit Glasscannon-Build in Ult gegen 5 Towerdiven kann, nuff said.
> Amumu - schneller Jungler, wegen Ult
> Janna - einer der besten Supports ingame





Deathstyle schrieb:


> Weil die Balance von LoL vergleichsweise schlecht ist, jedenfalls neben DotA und HoN. Das kann man jetzt verurteilen - aber da ja alle zwei Wochen echt nen neuer Champ kommt ist das nicht abzuwenden.
> Gibt halt Champs die im kompetetiven Bereich keine Sonne sehen. Das hat dann einfache Gründe, nämlich das es stärkere Alternativen gibt oder dessen stärken zwar ganz witzig sind und in Pubs auch gut funktionieren aber zu leicht ausgekontert werden können.



Ich finde es sehr hart das gesamte Speil unbalanced zu nennen, nur weil einige Champs nicht kompetetiv gespielt werden weil es teils bessere Alternativen mit besseren Synergien gibt. Ich meine, bei Turnieren und bei 100000$ Preisgeld gilt es an das äußerste Maximum zu gehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2011)

Deswegen habe ich geschrieben das es das nur im Vergleich zu HoN und DotA ist - dort werden schließlich fast 90% der Heroes aktiv auch im kompetetiven gespielt bzw. sind spielbar. Bei LoL ist das eben nicht der Fall - das ist bis hierhin noch garkein Urteil sondern lediglich eine Tatsache, ich persönlich finde es garnicht verwerflich weil ja dafür wie gesagt alle zwei Wochen ein neuer Champ kommt und es im public auch nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fällt.

Bei DotA und HoN werden teilweise Helden die mehr schon mehrere Jahre (bei HoN nicht ganz so lang ) vollkommen in Ordnung dastehen komplett reworked damit sie mit entsprechenden Neuerungen/Helden mithalten können und eben auch in Cup- und Ligaspielen eingesetzt werden. Dafür wartet man dort auch mehrere Monate für neue Helden, wenn nicht länger.


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Schade, mit zocken wird es wahrscheinlich heute nichts mehr.



gut dass ich das nun hier gelesen hab ... gleich mal angemeldet damit ich in 1 stunde spielen kann ;D


----------



## Pente (20. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich geschrieben das es das nur im Vergleich zu HoN und DotA ist - dort werden schließlich fast 90% der Heroes aktiv auch im kompetetiven gespielt bzw. sind spielbar. Bei LoL ist das eben nicht der Fall - das ist bis hierhin noch garkein Urteil sondern lediglich eine Tatsache, ich persönlich finde es garnicht verwerflich weil ja dafür wie gesagt alle zwei Wochen ein neuer Champ kommt und es im public auch nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fällt.
> 
> Bei DotA und HoN werden teilweise Helden die mehr schon mehrere Jahre (bei HoN nicht ganz so lang ) vollkommen in Ordnung dastehen komplett reworked damit sie mit entsprechenden Neuerungen/Helden mithalten können und eben auch in Cup- und Ligaspielen eingesetzt werden. Dafür wartet man dort auch mehrere Monate für neue Helden, wenn nicht länger.


Das stimmt so einfach nicht. Im High-Elo von LoL findet man nahezu alle Champions wieder. Einige mit Sicherheit deutlich öfter als andere, das ist ganz klar, aber im Grunde werden definitiv alle Champions gespielt. Das Meta von USA und EU unterscheidet sich grundlegend und das merkt man auch bei den Banns / Picks während der Dreamhack enorm. Die Kombinationen die sie für enorm stark und repräsentativ für das jeweilige Meta halten werden gebannt oder counter-gepickt. Hinzu kommt, dass alle Teams möglichst "sicher" spielen wollen. Es ist ein großes Turnier, es geht um viel Geld und niemand möchte hier durch exotische Versuche frühzeitig ausscheiden. Man konzentriert sich auf die Basics, auf Setups von denen man weiss, dass sie bestimmte Schlüssel-Champions komplett countern und aus dem Spiel nehmen können. Doch die Dreamhack hat eben auch gezeigt, dass die Setup-Wahl nicht zwangsläufig über den Ausgang des Spiels entscheidet. Das vermeindlich schwächere Setup kann von einer Sekunde auf die nächste in LoL das komplette Spiel herum drehen. Dazu benötigen sie lediglich eine Fehlentscheidung der Gegner, einen schlechten Nashor-Try, einen schlecht positionierten Teamfight und in den meisten Fällen reicht genau dieser eine Fehler um das gesamte Spiel zu verlieren. Im Late-Game sind die Respawn-Zeiten einfach enorm hoch, das Spiel verzeiht dann keine Fehler mehr, macht man doch einen wird man geaced und verliert in 90% der Fälle.

Schaut man sich mal die Ranked-Stats der High-Elo Spieler an sieht man, dass die Liste der gespielten Champions wirklich bunt gemischt ist und die "bevorzugten" Setups wechseln im zweiwöchentlichen Rhythmus mit jedem Patch. In der Liga selbst kann man einfach deutlich leichter im Setup variieren und auch mal exotische Kombinationen versuchen. Bei einem Turnier lässt sich keines der Teams auf solch leichtsinnige Experimente ein.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Das stimmt so leider eben doch. Deine Argumentation ist mir auch nicht ganz schlüssig wenn ich ehrlich bin, natürlich kann ein Team mit dem vermeintlich schlechterem Setup das Spiel locker gewinnen wenn die Gegner Fehler machen, ich gewinn auch beim Formel 1 Rennen mitm Fahrrad wenn die Mechaniker ihre Motoren geschrottet haben oder die Fahrer die Wände küssen. Ich suche gerade immernoch vergeblich nach Karma oder Twitch Spielern (im kompetetiven Bereich) und mir fallen da auf Anhieb sogar noch einige andere Champs ein die einfach kaum gespielt werden, im Gegenzug zu anderen Champs die man in jedem zweitem Spiel sieht (oder öfter). Natürlich sieht man sogar dort immer mal Exoten und vielleicht sind diese sogar durchgekommen und haben das Spiel gerockt. Ich hab auch schon bei DotA mit nem Bloodseeker eine Cup-Quali gegen ein Schwedenteam gecarried - das ändert aber nix daran das Bloodseeker wohl einer der schlechtesten Carrys ist!
Natürlich könnte man das jetzt damit begründen das einige Champs besser in ein Setup passen oder eben nicht - aber genau das ist ja was die Balance ausmacht. Wenn ein Held in kaum ein Setup untergebracht werden kann dann ist er eben spieletechnisch kaum zu gebrauchen und wir haben genau das was ich hier anprangere. Es ist schön das du versuchst League of Legends in dem Bereich zu verteidigen aber es funktioniert nurmal in der Realität nicht alle zwei Wochen Champs rauszubringen die sich nicht absolut identisch spielen aber trotzdem noch gut gebalanced sind. Balance ist auch keine statische Sache, die bewegt sich mit jeder Änderung - selbst wenn diese Items, Map, Spielmechanik oder andere Helden betrifft kann das harsche Auswirkungen auf das Metagame für andere Helden haben.

Ich habe auch nicht versucht LoL hier in irgendeinerweise schlecht zu reden oder das Spiel als "unbalanced" zu bezeichnen, gerade jetzt wo es ja auch Turniertechnisch mal richtig rund läuft freue ich mich eigentlich eher, aber das ist nunmal nen Fakt den man objektiv betrachten muss und auch durchaus öffentlich anprangern darf.


----------



## TrollJumper (20. Juni 2011)

derKriegerHORST spielt Twitch ranked, auch sehr gut sogar und das obwohl die Mehrheit sagt er wäre broken


----------



## Pente (20. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn du es noch viermal sagst wird es davon nicht richtiger. Picks wie Shen und Twitch waren im High-Elo Bereich lange Zeit sehr wohl üblich und oft gesehen. Beide Champions bekamen massive Nerfs, welche sie im Vergleich zu anderen Champions derzeit einfach weniger interessant macht. YellOwStaR von aAa hat ganze 145 Ranked-Games mit Twitch gespielt. Shushei hat 71 der aktuell 77 vorhandenen Champions in Ranked-Games gepickt. Linak kommt ebenfalls auf 71 von 77. lounet8 hat sogar 133 Ranked-Spiele mit Eve gemacht und davon 65% gewonnen und das obwohl Eve schon immer ein relativ schwacher Pick, im Vergleich zu anderen Champions, im High-Elo war. Auch Karma Spiele findet man bei den High-Elo Spielern in der Statistik, wobei Karma wirklich mit weitem Abstand der am wenigsten gespielte Champion ist. Karma hatte von Beginn an das Problem, dass sie ihrer Support-Rolle nicht zu 100% gerecht wird. Die anderen Supporter erfüllen diese Aufgaben einfach gleichwertig und meist deutlich besser. Karma ist definitiv kein Pick den ich in einem Turnier spielen würde bei dem es um 50.000 $ für das erstplatzierte Team geht.


----------



## skyline930 (20. Juni 2011)

Können wir uns nicht auch mal darauf einigen das Balance Ansichtssache bzw. Definitionssache ist?


----------



## Pente (20. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Können wir uns nicht auch mal darauf einigen das Balance Ansichtssache bzw. Definitionssache ist?


100%ige Balance wird es nie geben. LoL ist nicht "balanced" und das habe ich auch nie gesagt. Aber das Balancing hängt in LoL nicht nur mit Patchnotes und Änderungen im Spiel zusammen. Die Spieler ändern das Meta von alleine. Sie probieren neues und wenn es Erfolg hat kopieren das andere Spieler. Beispiel: Alistar. Früher total unterschätzt, kaum gepickt, defensiv gebaut. Heute: Häufiger Pick, offensiv auf Fähigkeitsstärke gebaut. Das kommt aber nicht durch irgend einen Patch der Alistar auf einmal zum Übermonster gemacht hätte. Nein, absolut nicht. Die Spieler haben einfach neues ausprobiert, es hat funktioniert und nun wird es zigfach kopiert.

In DotA / HoN / LoL geht es auch garnicht darum, dass das Spiel als solches gebalanced ist. Jeder Champion ist einzigartig und hat sowohl Schwächen als auch Stärken, diese geschickt zu nutzen und auszubauen ist das Ziel. Riot schafft praktisch mit LoL nur einen "balancing-Rahmen" aber wie die Spieler die einzelnen Champs miteinander kombinieren und welche Items sie bauen bleibt den Spielern überlassen. Riot greift erst dann wieder ein wenn sie sehen "ok Champion XY ist definitiv wesentlich stärker als Champions die eine vergleichbare Rolle einnehmen" und dann gibt's einen Nerf


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Jungs es geht hier nicht ums Ranked sondern lediglich um wirklich kompetetive Spiele. Ranked mag zwar höheres Spieleniveau verlangen aber wenn ich euch jetzt erzähle was sich manche bei HoN im MatchMaking oder bei DotA in Gathers/InHouses (das sind alles Equivalente zu den Rankeds in LoL) erlauben kann man da auch nicht über Balance sprechen. Wenn wir jetzt von sowas reden kann ich auch mit Mordekaiser oder Corki kommen mit denen ich jedes Public rocke, gewinne 80% der Spiele und hab immer eine 2,5++ K/D. Ist aber eben Public und vollkommen irrelevant.



Pente schrieb:


> Picks wie Shen und Twitch waren im High-Elo Bereich lange Zeit sehr wohl üblich und oft gesehen. Beide Champions bekamen massive Nerfs, welche sie im Vergleich zu anderen Champions derzeit einfach weniger interessant macht.





Pente schrieb:


> Karma ist definitiv kein Pick den ich in einem Turnier spielen würde bei dem es um 50.000 $ für das erstplatzierte Team geht.



Ja, brauch ich nix zu sagen oder? Du bestätigst genau das was ich gesagt habe.

Es ist vielleicht auch so das die Balance bei DotA und HoN stärker wirkt weil sie im einzelnen nicht so ins Gewicht fällt. Es gibt keine Tanks und als Initiator oder High HP lässt sich dort jeder Held ordentlich spielen und dadurch das Tode hart bestraft werden sind Spielentscheidene Szenen noch gravierender für Sieg/Niederlage als bei LoL - das Team mit vermeintlich schlechterem Setup kann hier noch schneller durch Fehler der Gegner profitireren. Vielleicht liegts aber auch einfach daran das Riot einfach Held für Held rausschleudert.

DotA und HoN sind auch nicht 100% ausbalanziert, das ist auch garnicht möglich.


----------



## Pente (20. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> DotA und HoN sind auch nicht 100% ausbalanziert, das ist auch garnicht möglich.


Natürlich nicht, ist ja auch wie gesagt nicht Sinn und Zweck des Spiels. Das Spiel würde dann sehr viel an Tiefe, Spannung und Spielspaß verlieren.

Meine Aussage bestätigt deine eigentlich garnicht. Du siehst die aktuelle Lage, das aktuelle Event und die Picks. Ich spreche vom gesamten vergangenem Jahr, von der ganzen Season 1 und allen Events die damit zusammenhängen. Die Picks haben sich massiv geändert und werden sich auch zukünftig im 2-4 Wochen Rhythmus ändern. Wobei die meisten Änderungen im Meta wie gesagt von den Spielern ausgehen und nicht von den Entwicklern. 

Klar gibt es "safe Picks", aber das habe ich ja bereits im ersten Post gesagt, dass die Teams sich bei einem derart hohem Preisgeld lieber auf die Basics konzentrieren. Insofern, auf das aktuelle Event bezogen, hast du natürlich Recht. Die Auswahl an Champions die gepickt werden ist überschaubar. Spannend könnte es heute bei aAa gegen FnaticMSI werden. Beide Teams kennen sich enorm gut und ich glaube nicht, dass aAa Shushei Alistar spielen lassen wird. Ich gehe auch ganz stark davon aus, dass sie xPeke nicht Malzahar geben werden. Definitiv zwei Champions die sie bannen, kontern oder selbst Picken werden. Je nach Banns sehen wir hier evtl wirklich zwei ausgefallene Setups, da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass eines der beiden Teams dem anderen gestatten wird ihr bevorzugtes Setup zu spielen. Hinzu kommt, dass evtl beide planen etwas ganz exotisches zu spielen um den Gegner zu überraschen. Beide Teams kennen sich wie gesagt enorm gut, da kann eine Überraschung im Setup Wunder wirken.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Dann schätze ich das wir uns nun verstehen.
Wär jemand so freundlich und heute Abend, vielleicht kurz vorher, die Livestreams zu verlinken? Ich würde sie mir jedenfalls auch gern ansehen. Ich glaube heute Abend wird auch HoN bei Dreamhack gespielt, naja malsehen die letzten zwei Spiele hat MSI sowieso nur gestomped und die Trilanes wurden früh gebrochen so das die Spiele nach 20 Minuten nichtmehr wirklich sehenswert waren.


----------



## TrollJumper (20. Juni 2011)

http://season-one-ch...eoflegends.com/

Das hier sollte auch ein Stream sein.

Das erste Match aAa vs FNaticMSI beginnt 13:30, alle anderen Matchzeiten stehen dort auf der Seite.


Edit: http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?t=284106 lest euch das durch.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Danke.

Und joa, LoL ist weit größer als HoN. Was soll uns das jetzt sagen?


----------



## TrollJumper (20. Juni 2011)

Das ist nicht die Kernaussage.

So viel Hass und so viel Neid.
Auch wenn ich HoN noch nicht gespielt hab, aber ein Spiel, aber ein Spiel so runterzumachen ist ein bisschen erbärmlich.
Das ist schon bei den WoW Hatern so und auch bei HoN. Nur weil ein Spiel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.

Mal ein Zitat über das ich lachen musste: "Lol is F2P but then again you can buy crap in cash shops to boost yourself. If that aint unbalanced i dont know what is [...]"


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2011)

die genannten häufigen picks sind halt für die teamcomp auf seiten der eu vorallem notwendig. eu spielt immer mit nem tanky/tank jungler um ihr 2ap set up spielen zu können. und von dieser kategorie gibts halt nicht viele. nunu, jarvan, amumu, alistar . das wars auch schon so ziemlich.
klar das die dann oft vorkommen in einem turnier wo 3/8 teams eus sind/waren.
janna ist halt mit der beste support für ad carries weil ihr schild nicht nur schilded sondern auch ordentlich den schaden boostet. und da  ad plus support nun mal beliebt ist sieht man halt auch janna oft. wenn man einen ap carry spielt mit support würde ich soraka vorziehen.


----------



## Pente (20. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> janna ist halt mit der beste support für ad carries weil ihr schild nicht nur schilded sondern auch ordentlich den schaden boostet. und da  ad plus support nun mal beliebt ist sieht man halt auch janna oft. wenn man einen ap carry spielt mit support würde ich soraka vorziehen.


Caitlyn + Soraka ist einfach sooooooo enorm stark auf der Botlane. Man kann damit die Gegner so enorm gut Outzonen und von ihren Minions abschneiden. Soraka + AD Carry erlaubt einfach ein enorm aggressives Spiel auf der Botlane. Klar ist das Janna Schild auch ganz nett, aber der Mana-Bonus durch Soraka ist einfach sehr stark, gerade im Early-Game


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2011)

ich finde das kommt auf den ad carry an. janna ist generell gut dank schild und wirbelwind sowie slow,. bei soraka ist es sehr von vorteil wenn der ad carry halt auch wirklich seine manskills oft benutzt. als ashe würde ich janna vorziehen. der volley ist zwar stark, aber ein effektiver farmskill ist er im early noch nicht. zum harrassen gut, aber auf dreamhacklvl nicht so sicher wie ein piltover peacemaker. auch als vayne hätte ich lieber janna, was da nach der rolle für schaden rüberkommt wenn das schild drauf war ist schon stark


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe auch ehrlichgesagt noch nicht wie ich den Volley richtig dodgen kann, hinter Creeps verstecken - klar, aber das funktioniert nicht immer richtig.


----------



## TrollJumper (20. Juni 2011)

Den kannste nur so dodgen, außer es is ne schlechte Ashe die nach hinten zielt.


----------



## skyline930 (20. Juni 2011)

TSM <3
CAPTAIN TEEMO ON DUTY!


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2011)

ein europäisches finale . ich hab jetzt spaß mit dem ammi forum von lol xD


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Wie respektlos aAa sie gestomped hat


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2011)

ich hatte jetzt schon öfter festgestellt das ammi teams es bevorzugen ganks in masse(teilnehmerzahl) durchzuführen. da stürmen dann plötzlich 4 leute auf die bot lane um den carry zu erwischen und wahrscheinlich noch den support und verlieren aber in der zeit so viel anderes, wo ich mcih immer frage ob es diese ganks wirklich wert waren. man hats ja eben gesehen. kills mäßig lagen tsm vorne, aber haben dabei ziemlich viel an objectives geopfert und deswegen am ende auch verloren.

btw: ich finds zu geil wie die auch noch mit sion geroflstomped haben


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2011)

Kann man eigentlich Wards der Gegner zerstören indem man Counterwards setzt/mit Truesight rumläuft?
EDIT: Okay, hat sich erledigt


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Juni 2011)

Erstes Spiel ging an aAa.
Lag meiner Meinung nach unter anderem an 2 Dingen.
1. aAa hatte generell den besseren Farm, wer sich die Stats von Yellowstar angeschaut hat, weiß was ich meine.
2. aAa hatte durch Jarvan und Ashe einen sehr viel besseren initiate als FNatic.


Edit: Findet ihr nicht, das Phreak (der rechte) eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Sheldon aus "The Big Bang Theory" hat?


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2011)

Ja, wenn Sheldon nen halben Meter kürzer und 15 Kg schwerer wäre.. xD
aAa hat das erste Spiel klar gewonnen, jetzt beim zweiten sieht das ganz anders aus. Naja malsehen wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2011)

Wie erwartet: Fnatic gewinnt Season I.


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Juni 2011)

Jetz soll auch mal so schnell wie möglich Season 2 beginnen


----------



## skyline930 (21. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich Wards der Gegner zerstören indem man Counterwards setzt/mit Truesight rumläuft?
> EDIT: Okay, hat sich erledigt



Nicht kann, soll!



TrollJumper schrieb:


> Edit: Findet ihr nicht, das Phreak (der rechte) eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Sheldon aus "The Big Bang Theory" hat?



Ja  Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, Sheldon ist nur ein bisschen dürrer


----------



## Pente (21. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Jetz soll auch mal so schnell wie möglich Season 2 beginnen


Anfang Juli, wenn nicht sogar erst Anfang/Mitte August würde ich mit Season 2 rechnen.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Anfang Juli, wenn nicht sogar erst Anfang/Mitte August würde ich mit Season 2 rechnen.



& was wird Season 2 bringen ?


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe doch, wie angekündigt eine neue Map.


----------



## Pente (21. Juni 2011)

Vorraussichtliche Features von Season 2:
- neue Map
- Replays
- Spectator-Modus
- Teams & Clans
- Grafik Update

Mal sehen was Season 2 unterm Strich dann wirklich neues bringt und vor allem wann. Ist noch nicht gesagt, dass sämtliche Features direkt mit Season 2 Start kommen.


----------



## Kremlin (21. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Vorraussichtliche Features von Season 2:
> - neue Map
> - Replays
> - Spectator-Modus
> ...



fixd

gg riot

btw wurden die arbeiten an der neuen map nicht gecanceled? meinte da was gelesen zu haben.


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Juni 2011)

Du weißt schon, das an den Serverproblemen gearbeitet wird und ein neuer Servercluster (glaube so nennt man das) in Europa aufgestellt werden soll.

Mal öfters im Forum schmökern.


----------



## Kremlin (21. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, das an den Serverproblemen gearbeitet wird und ein neuer Servercluster (glaube so nennt man das) in Europa aufgestellt werden soll.
> 
> Mal öfters im Forum schmökern.



das forum besteht atm zu 90% nur aus flamethreads riot und mitarbeitern gegenüber.

jo, viel spaß beim 'schmökern'. 

kannst mir ja mal einen einen link zum riotpost dazu schicken. thx


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2011)

@Kremlin, das mit dem Map cancel war ein Missverständniss seitens SK Gaming. sie hatten ein statement so interpretiert das die Map erstmal auf Eis liegt, gemeint war aber das die Map keine höchste Prio hat


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Juni 2011)

Kremlin schrieb:


> kannst mir ja mal einen einen link zum riotpost dazu schicken. thx



Y U NO HAS GOOD EYES??

http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=184335

Ist gleich mit der erste Thread, jaja, da oben steht nicht nur mist zu den Regeln etc...


----------



## Kremlin (22. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Y U NO HAS GOOD EYES??
> 
> http://eu.leagueofle...ad.php?t=184335
> 
> Ist gleich mit der erste Thread, jaja, da oben steht nicht nur mist zu den Regeln etc...



dass sie einen neuen servercluster testen hat jetzt eher nichts mit den serverproblemen von gestern und sonntag zutun.


----------



## Kronas (22. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Vorraussichtliche Features von Season 2:
> - neue Map
> - Replays
> - Spectator-Modus
> ...


Und ELO Reset. Vorraussichtlich (trotz anschließendem Chaos) wirds ein Hardreset.


----------



## TrollJumper (22. Juni 2011)

Kremlin schrieb:


> dass sie einen neuen servercluster testen hat jetzt eher nichts mit den serverproblemen von gestern und sonntag zutun.



Heißt aber das man dran arbeitet.


----------



## Kremlin (22. Juni 2011)

patchnotes

rip eve t.t

nerfs sonst alle berechtigt imo


----------



## TrollJumper (22. Juni 2011)

Ähem Frage.

Wir haben jetzt ein LoL Forum.

Warum wird dieser Thread dann nicht da rein verschoben?


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2011)

Juhu, mein Nachhaken hat geholfen. nicht das ich jetzt lobpreisungen und sagenlieder über mich möchte ^^


----------



## skyline930 (22. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Vorraussichtliche Features von Season 2:
> - neue Map
> - Replays
> - Spectator-Modus
> ...



Naja, Grafikupdate ist mir herzlich schnuppe, Replays sind ganz cool, Clans auch. 

Meine Reaktion auf Spectator Mode und wenn die neue Map auch irgendwann mal endlich kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu der Servergeschichte: 



> We have already ordered a large amount of new game servers that are going to be added to the local European server cluster in a month or so



Geschrieben vor 2 Monaten, klasse. Die Sache die mich persönlich auch ankotzt: Gut, wir müssen ausgelagert werden, kann passieren. Aber wenn man auf NY server spielen muss mit einem Ping von 200+, davor eine 2h Loginqueue durchlebt hat, um dann nach 3 Minuten versuchen sich zu bewegen (aufgrund von Ping und zusätzlichen Lags von Riot aus) mit einem "Session closed" Fehler aus dem Spiel geworfen zu werden, um dann nochmal 2h in der Queue zu sitzen und zu sehen das man das Spiel als Leave gezählt bekommen hat. Und das ist verdammt noch mal nicht ausgedacht, sondern von mir selbst erlebt (abgesehen davon das ich mir das 2. Mal Queue nicht mehr angetan hab, und den Lv am nächsten Tag gesehen hab.). 

Zum Patch: Gefällt mir ganz gut, Eve ist jetzt useless hoch drölfzig, Gangplank wieder etwas geändert, Kassadin Netherblade endlich mal ein Spell mit nutzen, was will ich mit Armorpen auf nem Mage? MALZAHAR NERF ENDLICH, und der Vayne-Nerf ist wie immer nix. Vayne bleibt OP, Vlad wird weiter totgenerft, klasse 


Edit: Ich wär auch mal dafür das der Thread ins LoL-Forum verschoben wird


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Juni 2011)

Was ich mich ja Frage.. wie kann es sein, dass ich wieder auf US noch auf EU einloggen kann, aber es Leute gibt, die von ihren Spielen Livestreams zeigen? =/


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Was ich mich ja Frage.. wie kann es sein, dass ich wieder auf US noch auf EU einloggen kann, aber es Leute gibt, die von ihren Spielen Livestreams zeigen? =/



Vielleicht ist ja nur der Loginserver down.

Ich habe gestern mal AP Tristana getestet. Ist ganz lustig.
Man kann eigentlich ziemlich viele Champions einfach instant umbringen. Vorallem da die Ulti locker über 1000 Schaden macht.
Nur nervig ist, dass die Leute denken, dass man trollt und dann absichtlich schlecht spielen.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juni 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja nur der Loginserver down.
> 
> Ich habe gestern mal AP Tristana getestet. Ist ganz lustig.
> Man kann eigentlich ziemlich viele Champions einfach instant umbringen. Vorallem da die Ulti locker über 1000 Schaden macht.
> Nur nervig ist, dass die Leute denken, dass man trollt und dann absichtlich schlecht spielen.



Das gleiche passiert ,wenn man WW auf AP spielt. Soviele Leute die da schon ge"ragequitet" sind -.-


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Was ich mich ja Frage.. wie kann es sein, dass ich wieder auf US noch auf EU einloggen kann, aber es Leute gibt, die von ihren Spielen Livestreams zeigen? =/



Im Sinne von Server busy? Einfach client gefühlte 100 Mal neu starten, irgendwann steht Serverstatus auf online. (Früher gabs ja noch den Code um Busy zu umgehen  )


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

schon jmd den neuen Champ gespielt ?


----------



## Kremlin (25. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> schon jmd den neuen Champ gespielt ?



ziemlich schlecht. wird im nächsten patch gebufft.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

ohja sowas macht spaß...
grad nee ap ashe im team gehabt. mit der begründung ist gut im lategame. das ist der pfeil aber auch ohne ap items und cdr kriegt man auch anders >.<


----------



## skyline930 (26. Juni 2011)

LOL, AP Ashe. Und da glaubt man in seiner Naivität mit AP Tristana und AP MF alles an Ranged Carry-Verstümmelung gesehen zu haben.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

das freche daran war das sie sogar nen soulstealer gekauft hatte ^^

edit: was skaliert denn be mf mit ap? oO wusset zwar das  ihr ulti magieschaden macht, aber dennoch mit ad skaliert


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2011)

Der AoE profitiert stark von AP (80%)


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2011)

bei 45sek auf dem niedrigsten cd aber total ineffektiv. und beim pfeil gehts auch nicht um den schaden. zumal ein pfeil der daneben geht, nicht nur ein verschwendeter stun ist, sondern direkt mal das dmg potential der ashe auf null gesetzt hat

edit: ach du meinst make it rain, dachte du meinst die ulti von ashe^^ tschuldige dafür


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte es geht um MF?

Edit: Mann sollte alles lesen ^^


----------



## skyline930 (27. Juni 2011)

FFUUU, RP noch immer nich da, dabei wollt ich mir Kennen holen ;(


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2011)

ah grad ne nette Überraschung erlebt... 
Mein Team war eig eine derbe schlechte zusammenstellung :
Annie (Ich)
Ashe 
Ryze
Urgot 
Brand
Random halt. 
ich dachte wir verlieren ,aber wir haben das Gegnerteam (Amumu,Twisted,Fiddle,Kassa & Renekton) 
Omg haben wir haus hoch gewonnen ,war echt mal nett


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Tabelle oder sowas die Armor mit %dodge vergleicht?


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2011)

ich mein mal sowas in der art gesehen zu haben. musste mal am besten mit den stichworten. league of legends theorycraft dodge oder so


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

lol riot streamt gerade nen 6vs6 game *-* 
& ich bin drinnen


----------



## Raffzahl (3. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lol riot streamt gerade nen 6vs6 game *-*
> & ich bin drinnen



Wo streamt Riot ein 6v6? WO?Und wo sieht man dich?^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

Wtf nein ich meinte ich bin im Spiel drinnen
& nicht im Stream .. 
Naja sie haben ein 6vs6 gestreamt nur 1 von jedem Team hat nicht mitgespielt...


----------



## Raffzahl (3. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wtf nein ich meinte ich bin im Spiel drinnen
> & nicht im Stream ..



Hab ich erst gemerkt, als ich den Stream angemacht habe ;D
Der Jax ist echt gut.


----------



## Ennia (4. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wtf nein ich meinte ich bin im Spiel drinnen
> & nicht im Stream ..
> Naja sie haben ein 6vs6 gestreamt nur 1 von jedem Team hat nicht mitgespielt...



weil das vielleicht die Spectators waren? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Naund trotzdem konnten sie sich bewegen & hätten spielen können ---> Bald 6vs6


----------



## Pente (4. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naund trotzdem konnten sie sich bewegen & hätten spielen können ---> Bald 6vs6


Nein! Es wird kein 6on6 kommen! Dabei handelt es sich lediglich um eine Notlösung weil der Spectator-Modus noch nicht implementiert ist!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Och Meno :S 
das wär mal ne nette neuerung gewesen :3 
7vs7
10vs10 *-*


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juli 2011)

Und irgendwann hört Riot auf die Warteschlange und macht einen OVER NINETHOUSAAAAAAND!!!!!! Modus.

Edit: Sagt dem Olli aber mal nicht, das man das schon bei der DH so gemacht hat .


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

DH ?


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juli 2011)

Dreamhack


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2011)

So viel zum neuen Patch : 
*Blitzcrank*


„Raketenfaust“ besitzt nun eine ordentliche Animation.
xDDDD


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Juli 2011)

Tjo, damit wäre das ganze Spiel balanced.


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Juli 2011)

*Gangplank*


"Unterredung" zieht nun nicht mehr 70% des gegnerischen Lebens ab und besiegelt das Spiel.

*träum*


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Juli 2011)

ohja, das wäre wirklich ein traum, aber dank seinem letzten buff sieht man critplank zum glück auch nicht mehr so oft 
btw. Yeah, ein (early game)buff für meine irelia und ein unbedeutender kleiner nerf für ihre ulti die damit keine mehr ist


----------



## skyline930 (9. Juli 2011)

Boah, wie mich es im Moment einfach nur aufregt!
Solo 5x5 nonranked, picke Ryze, Ashe "Lol ryze, noob".
Ingame, ich steh auf 14/6/11, bin der einzige aus meine Team der Damage hat, will mit den Blue holen, Ashe: "No ryze me", ich sag ihr das sie red holen soll hol mir den blue, "Omg noob do this again and i afk". Achja, hab ich erwähnt das sie mich geflamet hat das ich nur 30AP hatte (4k mana), obwohl sie nach 30 min 0/5/7 stand und 124 AD hatte? Von den Arrows fang ich besser gar nicht erst an, und Hawkshots werden auch überbewertet.

Ich gebs zu, ich verkacke auch manchmal, und flame auch manchmal. Aber das hat sich durchs ganze Spiel so gezogen, und die Ashe hatte offensichtlich keine Ahnung von Positionierung und grundlegenden Taktiken, von ihrem Champ, und von anderen schon 3 mal nicht.

Wtf, ernsthaft mal. Wenn ich es verkack, dann pöbel ich keine Leute an die besser sind, da halte ich einfach allgemein die Klappe.

Regt einfach nur auf.


----------



## TrollJumper (10. Juli 2011)

Oder ich flame gar nicht und versuche Anweisungen zu geben.

Solche Typen haste immer drin und gegen die kannst du auch nichts machen.
So sehr es mich ärgert das zu sagen, mit denen muss man sich arrangieren sonst ist das Game ein instant lose.


----------



## skyline930 (10. Juli 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Oder ich flame gar nicht und versuche Anweisungen zu geben.
> 
> Solche Typen haste immer drin und gegen die kannst du auch nichts machen.
> So sehr es mich ärgert das zu sagen, mit denen muss man sich arrangieren sonst ist das Game ein instant lose.



Auch wenn es jetzt klingt als ob ich versuche mich als den allerbesten darzustellen, aber ich habs versucht. Mehrmals den Red getankt, nicht mal ein kurzes ty, ich und Ashe werden von Xin und Rumble gechased, Ashe war schneller als ich, und ich hab gemerkt das ich da nicht rauskomme, bleib stehen Ult an, die solang wie möglich aufgehalten, und Ashe rennt noch rein, und meint nachdem wir beide verreckt sind das ich den falschen gecaged hab und ein Noob bin ...

Ich hoff das diese West - Nordic/East Trennung bald kommt, dann gibts wenigstens ein bisschen mehr Ruhe. Ich hab bis jetzt mit West-Leuten seltenst Probleme gehabt. Die waren Norweger oder so..


----------



## TrollJumper (10. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt mit West-Leuten seltenst Probleme gehabt. Die waren Norweger oder so..



Oder Russen eh?^^
Is bestimmt nur ein Versehen.
Die negativsten Erfahrungen hab ich, wie gesagt mit Franzosen. Im eigenen Team feeden/flamen sie und von gegnerischen Teams kommen dann Beschwerden, das sie flamen.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2011)

Polen sind nach subjektiver Auffassung die schlimmsten ^^ Immer solche Typen mit PL im Namen wo einfach nur schlecht waren und kein Wort Englisch können ^^


----------



## skyline930 (10. Juli 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Oder Russen eh?^^
> Is bestimmt nur ein Versehen.
> Die negativsten Erfahrungen hab ich, wie gesagt mit Franzosen. Im eigenen Team feeden/flamen sie und von gegnerischen Teams kommen dann Beschwerden, das sie flamen.



East mein ich natürlich 



Arosk schrieb:


> Polen sind nach subjektiver Auffassung die schlimmsten ^^ Immer solche Typen mit PL im Namen wo einfach nur schlecht waren und kein Wort Englisch können ^^



Kann sein, war ich noch nich so oft zusammen.


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2011)

Fuck yeah, Soft Reset anstatt Hard Reset.


----------



## TrollJumper (12. Juli 2011)

Heißte waaas?

Der Reset geht mir an Po vorbei, ich will die Season zwei!


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Heißte waaas?
> 
> Der Reset geht mir an Po vorbei, ich will die Season zwei!



Soft Reset: (Aktueller ELO-1200)/2+1200 = Neuer ELO (z.B. (1600-1200)/2+1200 ==> 1600 ELO vorher, 1400 nachher)
Hard Reset: Alle sind wieder bei 1200

(Und warum genau willst du Season zwei, wenn der Reset dir egal ist? Season 2 an sich bedeutet afaik nur den Reset.)


----------



## TrollJumper (12. Juli 2011)

Weil Riot gesagt hat, dass sie mit Season2 einige Features (sind in dem Thread wahrscheinlich schon aufgezählt worden) einbaut.


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Weil Riot gesagt hat, dass sie mit Season2 einige Features (sind in dem Thread wahrscheinlich schon aufgezählt worden) einbaut.



...was sie natürlich nicht tun würden, wenn Season 1 einfach weitergehen würde!
Season 2 haben sie schlichtweg als Zeitrahmen genommen, der übrigens verdammt ungenau ist.


----------



## TrollJumper (13. Juli 2011)

Ich seh schon.....

Hiermit haben sie gewonnen, Herr Kronas.


----------



## skyline930 (19. Juli 2011)

Heute nacht um 0:30 Platform Split YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2011)

WARHWWHWHWHWHWAHAHAHA gibts eigentlich nur verkackte Vollnoobs in Random games oder was? Unglaublich...


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Juli 2011)

So ists


----------



## Pente (28. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> WARHWWHWHWHWHWAHAHAHA gibts eigentlich nur verkackte Vollnoobs in Random games oder was? Unglaublich...


Wo wir wieder beim leidigen Thema wären. Natürlich ist es immer leichter bei anderen die Fehler zu suchen und andere für eine Niederlage verantwortlich zu machen. Das Ganze hat sogar einen Namen: Dunning-Kruger-Effekt. Aber mal im Ernst: was bringt es sich über Mitspieler aufzuregen? Macht es das Spiel besser? Spielen sie davon besser? Nein! Es ist absolut verschwendete Energie. Hinzu kommt, dass man in folge dessen selbst meist deutlich schlechter spielt und zahlreiche Fehler begeht, da man ständig damit beschäftigt ist auf Fehler der anderen zu achten und sie im Chat zu flamen.

Spielt doch einfach. Nehmt es hin wie es ist. Das gegnerische Team hat ein und die selben Probleme. Das Leben müsste Euch schon verdammt hassen wenn nur ihr ständig die absoluten Noobs im Team hättet und im Gegnerteam ständig die Über-Pros spielen. Think about it


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte Dunning-Kruger ist das man seine eigene Leistung überschätzt?  Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied^^
man muss das so sehen. das gegnerische team hat die gleiche chance noobs afdkler etc zu bekommen wie dein team. Der Unterschied: DU bist in deinem Team und weißt daher das ihr nur maximal 4 schlechte Spieler sein könnt. Der Gegner hat dagegen potentiell 5 schlechte Spieler. Eure Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit ist damit also höher als die des Gegners. Das trifft natürlich nur zu, wenn man wirklich so viel besser spielt wie man selbst denkt


----------



## painschkes (28. Juli 2011)

_Freund hat wieder mal nen Problem mit LoL : 

Nach der Championauswahl bekommt er so 'nen "Bug Splat"-Error.

Les grad schon - irgendwie kam aber noch nichts bei rum.. :-|_


----------



## Pente (29. Juli 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Ich dachte Dunning-Kruger ist das man seine eigene Leistung überschätzt?  Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied^^


Auszug aus Wikipedia:
"Der Dunning-Kruger-Effekt ist eine Form der kognitiven Verzerrung und beschreibt die Tendenz inkompetenter Menschen, das eigene Können zu überschätzen und die Leistungen kompetenterer Personen zu unterschätzen."

Das beschreibt genau das Phänomen was man in vielen, meist kompetitiven, Spielen sieht  Man selbst ist nie der Grund für eine schlechte Leistung, es sind immer die anderen


----------



## TrollJumper (29. Juli 2011)

Sagtmal, warum werd ich immer mit Leuten (Gegnerteam sowie eigenes) zusammengeschmissen, die knapp 200+ Siege mehr haben als ich?


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt Trundle gekauft und finde ihn verdammt geil 
Nur leider ist es oft so das ich nen WW oder ähnliches im Team habe (der nicht junglet) und sich dann den Blue am Anfang holt.. Ich fange bei den Golems an und kille den Blue erst nach dem Wolfcamp (Golem -> Wolf -> Blue) und dann ist mein Early halt ziemlich versaut. Wenn die Gegner keinen Jungler haben kann ich mir deren Blue schnappen aber das ist halt nicht gesagt. Ziemlich nervig.

Übrigens ist HoN jetzt F2P, funktioniert wohl ähnlich wie LoL mit ner Rotation etc.
Ich lade mir gerade Realm of the Titans, muss es ja wenigstens mal probiert haben.


----------



## Dolgrim (29. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt Trundle gekauft und finde ihn verdammt geil
> Nur leider ist es oft so das ich nen WW oder ähnliches im Team habe (der nicht junglet) und sich dann den Blue am Anfang holt.. Ich fange bei den Golems an und kille den Blue erst nach dem Wolfcamp (Golem -> Wolf -> Blue) und dann ist mein Early halt ziemlich versaut. Wenn die Gegner keinen Jungler haben kann ich mir deren Blue schnappen aber das ist halt nicht gesagt. Ziemlich nervig.
> 
> Übrigens ist HoN jetzt F2P, funktioniert wohl ähnlich wie LoL mit ner Rotation etc.
> Ich lade mir gerade Realm of the Titans, muss es ja wenigstens mal probiert haben.



Andere Runen und Meisterschaften wählen und doch bei Blue starten? Und wie zur Hölle macht ein Warwick alleine Blue? Und das als Solo Top oO
Wenn das ganze Team euren jungle invaded, dann hat das nichts mit Warwick zu tun. Aber ich habe noch nie einen gesehen, der alleine Blue auf Level 1 macht ... 

Deine Route ist übrigens "Zeitverschwendung". So wie du das geschrieben hast, lässt du Geister aus. Somit sind deine Wege viel länger. Es lohnt sich wahrscheinlich mehr die Geister noch zu machen und dann zu den Wölfen. Ansonsten ist ein Start beim Blue empfehlenswert, da du so viel schneller ganken kannst. Bei Trundle kannst du z.B. auf Level 2 deinen Slow skillen und direkt ganken. Die meisten rechnen damit nicht. Wenns nicht direkt klappen sollte schau dir Guides an und probier ein bisschen mit deinen Runen und Meisterschaften rum (beste Lösung -> Stonewall)


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2011)

Naja Golems -> Wölfe -> Blue -> Geister -> Golems. Ich mache die Geister auf dem Rückweg.
Außerdem kann ich noch kein Ranked spielen, sprich der WW war auch nicht solo Top sondern Bot mit ner Janna. Die hat für ihn gepullt -> er kann Blue am Anfang machen. Das war auch nurn Beispiel, in einem anderen Spiel hat das selbe nen Alistar gemacht. Macht halt nicht so richtig Spaß wenn man vorwiegend nicht-antwortende Mitspieler hat die sowas durchziehen.

Aja Stonewall fängt auch bei Golems an, Unterschied ist nur das er die Geister mitnimmt - allerdings kauft er auch LL am Anfang, ich hatte bisher immer nur mit Cloth Armor gespielt.


----------



## TrollJumper (29. Juli 2011)

http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=1134

Das ist DER Trundle guide. Vergiss Stonewall. Du musst beim blue anfangen weil du sonst ein drecks early hast.
Skill order bis lvl 6: Q/W/E/Q/E/R

Warum die Säule nicht als zweites? Weil du nach dem blue wahrscheinlich nicht über 150hp hast, was für einen Gank zu wenig ist.
Du holst dir den Blue, die Wölfe und dann musst du entscheiden ob du den Red machen kannst. In den meisten Fällen eigentlich ja, wenn das Team pullt.

Mit lvl 3 Mitte ganken, die meisten nutzen Flash um der Säule zu entkommen.
Ab dem Augenblick entfernst du dich von der Lane und machst deine Geister, danach kommst du wieder und kassierst im Idealfall first blood.

Q wie gesagt als erstes maxen, dann deine Säule und das Kontaminieren als letztes.

Gute Trundles setzen ihre Säule nicht nur zum ganken, sondern auch zum abhauen ein 

Smite benutzt du aber schon zum letzten Schlag oder? Lass ihn am besten die ganze Arbeit machen, hau nicht drauf und Smite steal dann.


BTW: danke für die HoN info, wollts schonmal antesten.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2011)

Bisher war ich recht erfolgreich mit Trundle, eigentlich alles sehr ähnlich nur habe ich ihn bisher halt nie genau so gespielt, sprich anstelle von Flash hab ich Ghost und 4*Dodge Seals, - ich kann auch in den normal-Games nicht erwarten das mir jemand Red pullt. Ganks hängen auch immer vom Team ab, oft pushen sie bis an den Gegnertower und ich begnüge mich damit den anderen Jungler zu killen. Wenn ich son Helden spiele probier ich ja auch erst alleine rum bevor ich damit nen Spiel starte und teste natürlich die Jungle-Rota aber wenn mir jemand direkt nach Blue den Red pullen soll wird das schwierig im Singleplayer und von den meisten Mates in den normalen Spielen brauch ich ja nicht zu reden.

Wieso benutzt man eigentlich Smite am Schluss? Also ich kann mir das nur so erklären das dir keiner den Lasthit klauen kann, sprich beim Dragon/Blue/Red denn die +5 Gold bekommt man doch bei jeder Benutzung und nichtnur wenn man damit tötet.

//e
Danke für den Guide, ich zieh ihn mir vorm nächsten Spiel nochmal rein.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Juli 2011)

smite ist wichtig zur buff und dragon sicherung. dazu kommt das junglen ohne smite bei den meisten das junglen verlangsamt .


----------



## TrollJumper (29. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wieso benutzt man eigentlich Smite am Schluss? Also ich kann mir das nur so erklären das dir keiner den Lasthit klauen kann, sprich beim Dragon/Blue/Red denn die +5 Gold bekommt man doch bei jeder Benutzung und nichtnur wenn man damit tötet.



Folgendes Szenario:

Du junglest mit Trundle, du bist lvl 1 und machst deinen bluebuff. Die Gegner haben auch einen jungler.
Dein Team hat den blue gepullt und ist auf die lanes verschwunden.
Du smitest am Anfang vom Kampf dann kommt der gegnerische Jungler daher, manchmal klappts halt. er smitet deinen bluebuff und killt dich.

Glückwunsch, ihr early ist halb versaut.

Die +5 Gold ist eigentlich murks, der eigentliche Grund ist wohl eher die 5sec cdr auf smite.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2011)

Ja gut, dann lag ich ja richtig.


----------



## Kronas (29. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> anstelle von Flash hab ich Ghost


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Juli 2011)

Stimmt schon, Flash ist atm op^^.

Ghost brauchste als Trundle nicht, eine W E Combo hält die meisten Gegner auf und mit Flash kommste ja über Wände weg.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, Flash ist atm op^^.




nicht unbedingt op, es fehlt bloß an gleichwertigen alternativen. op war promote ^^


----------



## Kronas (30. Juli 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt op, es fehlt bloß an gleichwertigen alternativen. op war promote ^^



Nicht ganz, an sich war promote kein Problem, aber dann kamen Leute, die sich dachten, lasst uns 5 mal promote und rally nehmen, ein starkes pushteam aufstellen und in den ersten 12 minuten die Mitte komplett durchpushen.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juli 2011)

Genau das macht doch eine Imbalance aus. Wenn keine Alternative mithalten kann ist entweder das eine zu stark oder alles andere zu schwach -> Imbalance oder zu deutsch Ungleichgewicht. Gewissermaßen ist der Ausruck OP also nicht verkehrt.


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Juli 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> gleichwertigen alternativen



Hinterherflashen.

huehuehue


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Genau das macht doch eine Imbalance aus. Wenn keine Alternative mithalten kann ist entweder das eine zu stark oder alles andere zu schwach -> Imbalance oder zu deutsch Ungleichgewicht. Gewissermaßen ist der Ausruck OP also nicht verkehrt.




von imbalanced war ja auch keine rede, denn das sind die summoners in ihrer gesamtheit. das heißt aber nicht das flash op ist. sondern sowas wie rally,heal,clarity und revive up. alle anderen sommoners werden regelmäßig benutzt und als trynd oder yi wirst du exhaust mehr verfluchen als flash. flash ist zwar meistens immer dabei, aber auch nur weil das ein designflaw von lol ist das champs so designed wurden, das sie flash brauchen wenn sie keinen build in blink haben.


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Juli 2011)

Jetzt nehmen aber die Champs die einen build in blink haben Flash umso mehr. Weil ein Doppelflash ist schon was feines.

Und das man Clarity so selten sieht, ist einfach erklärt. Dafür hat man Runen und im späteren Spiel braucht man es nicht mehr.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2011)

daran liegt es nicht allein das clarity nicht genommen wird, es fällt im late game extrem ab da der betrag den clarity und heal wieder herstellen keine bedeutung mehr ab dem mid haben. und der early advantage von heal wird durch bot support sowie fast obsolet. für clarity seh ich zummindest noch den early dauerharass asl rechtfertigung , aber später lohnt es auch nicht mehr


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Juli 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> aber später lohnt es auch nicht mehr





TrollJumper schrieb:


> im späteren Spiel braucht man es nicht mehr.



Said so.

Und mit Clarity kannst du auch nicht so toll Dauerharassen, weil der Spell dafür eine zu hohe Abklingzeit hat.
Und zum druck machen ist der Jungler da.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Said so.
> 
> Und mit Clarity kannst du auch nicht so toll Dauerharassen, weil der Spell dafür eine zu hohe Abklingzeit hat.



zwar nicht im ranked passiert aber ich fands trotzdem sehr genial: ich mit ashe und support(glaub es war nen soraka) und gegnerische bot war janna maokai. beide sind mit manamanipulator gestartet. die haben uns mit ihrem wirbelwind und sapling zu tode harassed. maokai hatte noch clarity dabei....die beide waren einfach nie oom^^
in dem speziellen fall hatte clarity schon eine gute funktion


----------



## Pente (31. Juli 2011)

Clarity ist meist ein Zeichen dafür, dass derjenige nicht last-hitted und sein Mana für Minion-Farm verschwendet. Es ist immer ein Anzeichen dafür, dass die Person nicht sehr gut ist wenn es um Mana-Handling und sinnvolles einsetzen seiner Spells geht. Keine große Gefahr.


----------



## TrollJumper (31. Juli 2011)

Ääää @Deathstyle, du hast doch mal gesagt man kann sich bei dir melden wenn man DotA lernen will oder? Und da HoN grad f2p ist und ich mich wie ins kalte Wasser geschmissen fühl (trotz Tut) würd ich das Angebot gern mal annehmen.


BTT: Ich kapier trotzdem nicht, warum ich immer mit Leuten die 200+ Siege mehr haben als ich, zusammen geschmissen werde. Bei den Gegnern wie im eigenen Team.

Ich kann mich mal erinnern, das mir mein Mentor, ein sehr weiser Mann, etwas über einen "Normal Elo" erzählt hat. Aber wie zum Henker kann ich (244 Siege) mit Leuten die 575 Siege haben zusammenkommen?


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Juli 2011)

Eh was denn nu, HoN oder DotA? 
Zwischen diesen Spielen besteht mitlerweile ein so immenser Unterschied das ich selber bei HoN echte Schwierigkeiten haben dürfte, allerdings wollte ich es sowieso malwieder spielen - mein Account liegt da bald nen Jahr flach.


----------



## TrollJumper (31. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte HoN sei ein 1zu1 DotA Klon. Und ja ich meine HoN^^


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Juli 2011)

Sollte es ursprünglich auch sein aber das ist es schon lange nichtmehr. Das Gameplay ist schneller und ganklastiger und im direkten Vergleich besteht ein völlig anderes Metagame, dazu kommen haufenweise andere Helden mitlerweile. Wenn ich jetzt als verhältnismäßig renommierter DotA Spieler versuche HoN im höheren MM zu spielen krieg ich nur aufn Sack


----------



## tear_jerker (1. August 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> BTT: Ich kapier trotzdem nicht, warum ich immer mit Leuten die 200+ Siege mehr haben als ich, zusammen geschmissen werde. Bei den Gegnern wie im eigenen Team.
> 
> Ich kann mich mal erinnern, das mir mein Mentor, ein sehr weiser Mann, etwas über einen "Normal Elo" erzählt hat. Aber wie zum Henker kann ich (244 Siege) mit Leuten die 575 Siege haben zusammenkommen?



richtig, man hat auch ein elowert für normale spiele, aber nicht normal einsehbar. die anzahl der siege sagt ja darüber auch nichts aus, wichtig ist die relation. das heißt das diejenigen mit denen du gespielt hast bei 500 siegen und mehr auch dementsprechend oft verloren haben 

zu HoN: durch mein ständiges gelurke in den HoN-foren geb ich dir lieber mal den Tipp vielleicht noch nee woche mit dem ausprobieren zu warten. im mom ist die stimmung da noch ziemlich aufgeheizt und die Legacy acc inhaber(sprich die es noch gekauft haben) sind ziemlich pissig zu LoL spielern bzw generell zu leuten die das spiel erst lernen müssen. Am besten erst massig guides auf youtube etc angucken, das scheint bei denen im vorfeld schon verlangt zu werden


----------



## TrollJumper (1. August 2011)

Naja, trotzdem sagen so vermeindliche Pros dann immer wieder "lol 244 win noob".

Und das mit HoN stimmt auch, ich bin gestern auch mal als lolfag bezeichnet worden.
Habe wohl zu defensiv gespielt und mich mehr aufs Farmen konzentriert.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. August 2011)

Bei HoN ist das Flamerpotenzial eben nen ganz anderes, du hast klar ersichtliche Statistiken immer und überall und man konnte sich bis vor kurzem eben nicht einfach umsonst nen neuen Account machen. HoN wird auch mit dem F2P Modell jetzt immernoch das mit Abstand stärkste Spiel in Sachen Flamer bleiben.


----------



## TrollJumper (2. August 2011)

Oder eben gerade deswegen.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. August 2011)

HoN war schon vorher krass, glaub mir einfach wenn ich sage das es nicht schlimmer geworden ist. Sowas vermeidet man indem man einfach mit seinen Leuten spielt, wenn ich DotA mal random spiele oder eben ne Runde LoL dann reg ich mich auch ständig auf. Aber gerade hatte ich ne Eve im Gegnerteam die sich mit nem Jax gestritten hat und dann gefeedet hat, 22 Minuten Zeitverschwendung.. na dann lieber Flamer.


----------



## TrollJumper (3. August 2011)

Obwohl man bei LoL für seine Rankeds auch klare Statistiken hat.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. August 2011)

Ja, das mag sein, aber bei HoN hast du egal in welchem Modus du spielst immer genaue Daten deiner Mitspieler und Gegner - W/L Statistik, K/D/A, letzte Runden, meist gespielte Helden, Rating, Leaverrate etc. Du musst quasi nicht danach suchen, du hast es ständig alles present.


----------



## skyline930 (4. August 2011)

League of Legends Dominion is coming!

Die laut der LoL-Homepage "bisher umfangreichste Aktualisierung für League of Legends".

Neue Map, neuer Gamemode (scheint eine Art von Conquest zu sein, man muss 5 Punkte eine bestimmte Zeit halten um den Nexus zerstören zu können).

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cuINbQ3PLU0[/youtube]

~ http://dominion.leagueoflegends.com/de

/discuss

Ich freu mich schon wie ein Eumel drauf, endlich mal was neues, weil langsam ist die Luft wirklich raus, v.a. da ich keine 3x3 spiele da mir TT nicht gefällt. Ich hoffe nur die alten Maps sterben damit nicht aus.

Edit: Ähm, moment mal. Was ist mit Magma Chamber?


----------



## tear_jerker (4. August 2011)

ich bin etwas enttäuscht von der ankündigung. nach den ganzen twitterbeiträgen von Riotern das diese woche etwas episches kommen wird ist es bloß wieder eine ankündigung mit Termin TBA geworden :/ naja, ich kanns zummindest auf der gc hoffentlich mal ausprobieren....nachdem ich meinen riot singed bekommen habe^^


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2011)

ich kotz langsam die wand an was man immer für ver... vollnoobs im eigenen team hat... unglaublich, kann doch nicht wahr sein.


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2011)

_Grad auch wieder Corki und Cho'Gath Premades gehabt - haben gefailt bis zum geht nichtmehr..der Trynda auf deren Lane hatte dann 5 Kills und Ende wars..und das jeden Tag 1351623614612 Mal..das regt langsam auf._


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2011)

bei mir auch, bei mir auch... ich spiel schon zu 3. premade und die 2 randoms sind immer soooooooooooo unglaublich schlecht das wir trotzdem verlieren.


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2011)

_Haha..genau so läuft das bei uns auch..schön (oder auch nicht -.-') das es nicht nur mir (uns) so geht.._


----------



## skyline930 (5. August 2011)

Komplett Random spielen kann man momentan vergessen. Ich hab keine Ahnung was grad los ist, aber ich komme nur mit Bobs zusammen. Ja Pente, die letzten Spiele kann ich sogar mit Gewissheit sagen das ich da nicht schuld bin. Mein letztes Spiel gestern: Amumu, Gangplank, Ashe, Yi und ich mit Brand. An sich ein ziemlich geniales Team, auch wenn etwas AD-lastig. Lief erstmal super, Ich hab Firstblood-Doublekill bekommen, als die wieder durch den River auf die Lane kamen und uns killen wollten hab ich und Yi jew. einen gekillt. Top verrecken beide, Mid verrecken beide. Und das wieder. Und wieder. Und .. wieder. Es stand in der 15 Minute 3/15 

Am Ende hatte ich 15 Kills (das waren in etwa 15 Kills mehr als unser "Carry" Ashe), 8 Tode (hatte 3/4 vom Spiel 2 Tode, der Rest war einfach nur im späten Mid und Late wo die Teamfights richtig begannen), und ein paar Assists. Mein Team um Wards und Oracle gebeten, nichts war. die einzigen 4 Wards im Spiel waren von mir. Oracle gabs gar nicht, da ich eh firsttarget war, und meine Rolle in Teamfights ungefähr die war, das ich einfach alle Spells treffen musste, und dann hoffen das mein Team denen den Rest geben kann (leider nicht..), hab ich mir halt auch keins geholt. Achja, Anzahl der getroffenen Arrows in einem ca. 40 min Spiel: 3, 4? Anzahl der die wirklich was bewirkt hatten: 0. Der einzige der den Umständen entsprechend gut gespielt hat war Amumu, immerhin konnte der die etwas tanken.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. August 2011)

hatte gestern mit eins meiner epischsten spiele. beide teams wurden gleichzeitig geaced, unser team hatte dabei aber den vorteil das super minions in deren base pushten. generell lagen wir am ende 30 zu 60 kills hinten aber durch split pushen haben wir alles von denen zerstört. währen es im midgame 17 zu 3x stand hatten wir alle deren tower down bis auf die inhibtower und die nur einen auf der bot lane. deren team komb war unserer einfach überlegen, aber dadurch das wir uns dann entschieden haben einfach kein teamkämpfe zu machen gings.  die zeitweisen kommentare wie lame doch backdooren ist waren auch sehr erheiternd xD


----------



## TrollJumper (9. August 2011)

Noch schöner ist, das die meisten Leute "backdooren" falsch interpretieren.


----------



## Kronas (9. August 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 30 zu 60 kills hinten



So viele kills fallen bei mir in games kaum, lol.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. August 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> So viele kills fallen bei mir in games kaum, lol.



bei mir auch nicht aber das spiel ging auch fast 80min^^ war 5er premade auf unserer seite sowie auf deren mindestens 3er premade. ich geb zu, meine ryze performance war wirklich nicht die beste, dafür das es aber erst das erste richtige spiel mit ihm war gings . gegner waren amumu ,nunu,ashe,gragas und vlad oder brand(kann sogar ori gewesen sein, irgendetwas aoelastiges mit ap aber^^). wir waren swain, udyr(jungle), ryze(me),jarvan, katarina. absolut nicht die beste komp. wir gingen sogar als sieger aus der lane phase, aber ab dann haben wir es verpeilt was draus zu machen und jeder hockte trotzdem noch auf seiner lane, während die gegner mit ihrer komp uns abgefarmt haben. amumu toss rein udn  ulti. nunu falsh ulti. brand doing brand stuff etc. da lag man dann schnell auch als team am boden. da ging dann nicht viel in teamkämpfen. also ahben wir uns entschieden diese zu vermeiden und haben stattdessen mit 3 man die gegner abgelenkt und die anderen zwei mit minions die lanes gepushed. das gab dann meistens 1 bis 2 kills für die gegner aber 1 bis 2 tower für uns, dauerte aber seine zeit und viele tode wurden gestorben ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (16. August 2011)

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=12948349#post12948349


----------



## Dolgrim (16. August 2011)

Damit wird Soraka wohl ihren Thron als Laning Queen verlieren. Durch den recht geringen Heal und nur Silence als CC werden wohl die anderen Supporter einfach besser sein als Soraka. Aber mal schauen wie es sich spielen lässt. Nachher ist man immer schlauer, als wenn man sich vorher aufregt


----------



## TrollJumper (16. August 2011)

right

Warum denkt eigentlich jeder, das ich trolle wenn ich nen jungle Maokai spiele?


----------



## skyline930 (20. August 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Warum denkt eigentlich jeder, das ich trolle wenn ich nen jungle Maokai spiele?



Weil komischerweise gerade die Feeder und Instantlocker sogar im Random nonranked die "typischen" Kombinationen erwarten.


----------



## TrollJumper (21. August 2011)

Deshalb spielen solche Leute dann auch WW auf ner Duo Lane.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. August 2011)

ww auf na duolane hat auch seine vorteile, sprich as buff. nützlich für ad carries. wenn man das aber möchte ist duolane mit nunu doch besser. dieser kann sich ebenfalls in der lane heilen und dem carry einen as und move speed buff geben


----------



## TrollJumper (21. August 2011)

Und sein Opfer slowen.

Hab mal Lane Nunu mit ner Vayne gespielt, das ging ganz gut ab.

Aber WW braucht farm, genauso wie jeder ad carry.


----------



## Dolgrim (22. August 2011)

Beides aber im Vergleich zu einer AD - Support Lane verdammt schlecht. Vielleicht ein paar Early Vorteile, aber sobald es ins mid/late Game geht, bringt ein Nunu/WW im Vergleich zu Heal (Soraka), CC (Alistar, Janna), Combi (Taric, Sona) verdammt wenig. Weil denen einfach der Farm fehlt und mit Support Items bleiben sie einfach zu nutzlos. Klar kann es klappen, aber ich habe auch schon mit ganz anderen Troll Builds gewonnen


----------



## TrollJumper (22. August 2011)

Sag ich doch.
Deshalb WW entweder Jungle, oder Solo lane. Jungle find ich aber auch nicht so toll , weil er seinen einzigen CC mit lvl 6 bekommt.
Verglichen mit nem Fiddlesticks, Udyr "beliebigen Jungler hinzufügen" (selbst Maokai huehuehue") ist das schwach.
Weil richtig ganken mit WW kann man erst mit dem ulti. Es sei denn der Gegner ist so dumm und pusht dich an den Tower.

BTW Jungle Cho'gath kicks ass.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. August 2011)

ach mit den sustain nerf im nächsten patch denke ich das ad carery plus nunu bot fast ebenbürtig sein könnte. nunu kann mit dem schneeball den gegner gut zonen, gibt seinem carry nen buff und kann sich selbst in der lane halten. dazu ein ulti das auch ohne viel items ganz gut ruppt plus slow


----------



## Kronas (23. August 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach mit den sustain nerf im nächsten patch denke ich das ad carery plus nunu bot fast ebenbürtig sein könnte. nunu kann mit dem schneeball den gegner gut zonen, gibt seinem carry nen buff und kann sich selbst in der lane halten. dazu ein ulti das auch ohne viel items ganz gut ruppt plus slow



Alistar/AD carry und Janna/AD carry existieren noch. Und die beiden Kombinationen werden mit dem nächsten patch wohl sehr häufig.


----------



## TrollJumper (23. August 2011)

Und außerdem gibts ja noch Karma "hust"


----------



## Dolgrim (24. August 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Und außerdem gibts ja noch Karma "hust"



Und was willst du mit Karma als Support erreichen?


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Und was willst du mit Karma als Support erreichen?




Mit Karma kann man doch sowieso nicht mehr als trollen. :s

Ich finde Alistar als Supporter ganz toll. Später wird man halt auch noch zum Tank und man kann trotzdem noch super supporten, trotzdem spiele ich meistens Soraka.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. August 2011)

gestern mehrere Spiele mit mir als Ad carry plus soraka support gemacht. Ich persönlich empfand es immernoch als ein sehr angenehmes spielen. 10sek mehr cd hört sich aufn papier irgendwie deutlich schlimmer an^^


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2011)

_Find ich genauso - ich hab grad auch nen Spiel gemacht - Ich Soraka / Freund Talon - hab Heal und Starcall gemaxt - Clarity mitgenommen (wegen nicht gemaxtem E) und - mit Starcall über rausgehauen und Freund immernoch am Leben gehalten und Lane ganz fix gepusht - macht immernoch Spaß - genauso wie Taric._


----------



## Leolost (26. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mit Karma kann man doch sowieso nicht mehr als trollen. :s
> 
> Ich finde Alistar als Supporter ganz toll. Später wird man halt auch noch zum Tank und man kann trotzdem noch super supporten, trotzdem spiele ich meistens Soraka.



Ich habe mit Karma auch meine Probleme muss ich zugeben. Sie hat zwar auf den ersten blick alles was ein Supporter braucht, ( schild heilung slow/speed bissel was zum ärgern der gegner...). 


Aber ohne den ulti kann sie wirklich nix im bereich Support. Schild kann neben Schaden absorbieren nix, da ist z.b. Jannas Schild besser, der Schadens spell (Q) ist ohne ulti kein heal, und der Slow müsste hochgeskillt werden, um auf einer doppel lane ohne Ulti etwas zu taugen.

Ich habe karma mehrfach versucht als Support zu spielen, aber stark war das nie, ich habe sie dann einmal weil ein Teammate Verbindungsprobleme Probleme hatte solo top gespielt, überraschenderweise bin ich recht gut Klargekommen (gegen Orianna). Lategame war ich dann in einer komischen rolle, mischung aus Ap carry und supporter, musste ich doch das ziel für meine spells unter den aspekten wähler ( wer bekommt schaden/ wem muss ich helfen, und welche gegner erwische ich dabei, der richtige einsatz der 2 Ultiladungen ist entscheidend. 

Wenn man sich ihre skills einmal genau anschaut wird ihre rolle schnell klar.  

Q
Karmas "Q" ist wirklich ein Witz im ealygame,  ihr müsst praktisch in meele reichweite laufen und wenn ihr eine kameraden heilt klappen den meisten spielern bei zahlen unter 100 auf level 1-2 die kinnlade runter.
mit etwas ap macht sich die Rota von 0,6 bemerkbar, der spell wird midgame interessant zum Farmen, und in verbindung mit dem slow kann man lustig meeles ärgern wärend man sie auf distanz hält. Die Heilung wird richtig stark mit etwas Farm sind später 135 + 14-15% der fehlenden Hp nicht unrealistisch. was das heist wenn im teamkampf. Ein Beispiel. Karma zaubert Q, trifft den befreundeten Garen und 2 gegnerische ziele, Karma und Garen haben 1/2 Hp. Karmas q macht bei 400 AP 510 schaden -MR an beiden dds, außerdem heilt sie Garen um ~600 sowie karma um ~400. Für einen einzelnen Spell keine schlechte ausbeute.

 E
Ich will das beispiel mal beibehalten und Karma zaubert auf sich selber anschließend ein schild. Dieses Schild absorbiert bei 400Ap, 600 schaden was des weitere 600 Schaden an beiden gegnern bedeutet.  Early ist es gut um von großer distanz zu creepen/Pushen, und den gegner auf der Lane zu ärgern.

W
Um mit ihrem Spirit Bond wirklich schaden zu machen ist selten möglich, ansonsten ist er "nur" ein solider slow/Speedbuff (10-40% je nach skillevel und Ulti), etwas ärgerlich dabei ist die AP rota mit 0.7 höher als bei dem "Q" spell. Der Clue ist das auch hier 2 ziele betroffen sind, karma und das ziel. Bei unserem Beispiel wäre es jetzt möglich garen zu buffen um entkommende Gegner zu verfolgen, einen Gegner der gefährlich nahe bei Karme steht zu slowen ... die Art von Spells haben immer viele Anwendungsmöglichkeiten.

Ich habe als kernitems gespielt, Evil Tome und Sorcerers Shoes.
Dann halt Deathcap, und survival je nach Gegnern.
Mir war wichtig auf ordentlich AP zu kommen, und gleichzeitig soviel mana reggen zu kommen das ich mich selber am leben halten kann (Schild + heal). Da Cd reduction auf den ulti wirkt sollte man auch darauf ein Auge haben. Ob man dabei auf den Blauen Buff ein Auge hat oder von den Items und Runen auf 40% spielt ist da eine frage des Geschmacks denke ich. 

Als Supporter spiele ich meist Sona, finde sie bissel lustiger als Soraka.


----------



## skyline930 (26. August 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> gestern mehrere Spiele mit mir als Ad carry plus soraka support gemacht. Ich persönlich empfand es immernoch als ein sehr angenehmes spielen. 10sek mehr cd hört sich aufn papier irgendwie deutlich schlimmer an^^



Jop, AD/Support Bot ist noch immer sehr gut spielbar. Die Soraka changes machen sich mmn nur in Teamfights bemerkbar, weil man durch den doppelten CD halt doch deutlich weniger Heals rausbekommt, aber im Laning kaum bemerkbar.Edit: OOM gehen kann man mit Soraka übrigens auch noch immer nicht


----------



## tear_jerker (29. August 2011)

habe mir gerade mal angeguckt wie viel man mit einem stream auf own3d.tv verdienen kann.
hier der link: http://www.own3d.tv/partner/24-Make_Money

wie kann jemand wie hotshotgg behaupten er sein arm. der macht doch bei seinen 8k+ zuschauern bei einer ad mehr kohle als ein normal arbeitender mensch in der stunde oO mag mir garnicht ausmalen was der mal bei einer kompletten streamingsession verdient.

da bleibt nur eins zusagen: auf ins high Elo!


----------



## Dolgrim (30. August 2011)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das so viel Geld ist 
Hm, auf einmal ist High Elo werden interessanter geworden ... Ich brauch mein Team gar nicht mehr, ich würde mehr durch streamen verdienen, als ein mal die Woche 10€ Go4lol


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2011)

denke das muss irgenwo noch nee sperre drins ein, hab mir sagen lassen das auf justin.tv es wohl bei 80$ am tag capped. und dann muss man wahrscheinlich noch die ganzen adblocker abziehen. laut hsgg verdient er damit auch nur ein mindestgehalt. kann ich mir trotzdem nicht ganz vorstellen.


----------



## Pente (30. August 2011)

Du musst das genau lesen. own3d.tv zahlt 3 $ pro 1000 Viewern. Jeder Viewer wird nur einmal gezählt. Wenn HotshotGG also 8.000 unique Viewer an einem Tag hat, verdient er 24 $ an diesem Tag. Wenn er jeden Tag streamed und jeden Tag 8.000 Viewer hat sind es gerade mal 744 $ in einem Monat. Klar kein schlechter Verdienst, aber zum Überleben wird's nicht ganz reichen


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2011)

bist du dir sicher mit dem einmal gezählten? weil ich hab nix von unique impressions gesehen sondern nur impressions. dachte das heißt für jede geschaute werbung, unabhängig ob ich die davor schonmal gesehen hab.


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2011)

Ich glaube Wickd hat einmal erzählt, dass man sich alle 30 minuten mit Werbung was dazuverdienen kann. Fragt sich nur, warum es dann Optionen dafür gibt, 2 oder sogar 3 Werbungen hintereinander abzuspielen.


----------



## Dolgrim (30. August 2011)

@Pente: Dazu muss man aber auch erstmal 8k Viewer bekommen ... fände ich eher ein schöner Nebenverdienst zur normalen Arbeit. Da kann man sich dann das Hobby durch finanzieren.

@Kronas: Wenn das so ist, wie Pente sagt, macht das wenig Sinn. Vielleicht gehts ja nach verschieden Werbungen? Dann wären es immerhin 3x 24&#8364; (oder je nachdem wie viele verschiedene Werbungen Own3d hat).



http://www.own3d.tv/...img/pp_s_01.png
Ein Bild wo man, recht schlecht, sieht, dass revenue bei 2,5k$ liegt.http://www.own3d.tv/templates/own3d_2011/img/pp_s_06.png
Und eins wo unique Viewer erwähnt werden ... ich finde aber nichts in Textform dazu :s


----------



## Pente (30. August 2011)

Bei derartigen Werbemethoden wird immer in Unique-Viewer gerechnet. Ansonsten könnte man das System per Script oder F5-Taste austricksen und sich somit selbst relativ bequem bereichern.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> @Pente: Dazu muss man aber auch erstmal 8k Viewer bekommen ... fände ich eher ein schöner Nebenverdienst zur normalen Arbeit. Da kann man sich dann das Hobby durch finanzieren.
> 
> @Kronas: Wenn das so ist, wie Pente sagt, macht das wenig Sinn. Vielleicht gehts ja nach verschieden Werbungen? Dann wären es immerhin 3x 24€ (oder je nachdem wie viele verschiedene Werbungen Own3d hat).
> 
> ...



also unique sehe ichd a nicht, aber die summen passen eher zu meinem erst eindruck. kann mir schlecht vorstellen das 43k verschiedene zuschauer bei einem nromalen streamer einschlaten(falls das von irgenwelchen events ist, hab ich natürlich nix gesagt  )


----------



## Olliruh (14. September 2011)

wann kommt jetzt eig Dominion ?


----------



## TrollJumper (14. September 2011)

Soon[sup]TM[/sup]


----------



## tear_jerker (17. September 2011)

nach den  esports spielen in letzter zeit dürfte wohl bald ein udyr nerf fällig werden. er skaliert einfach zu gut und brauch in phönix nur etwas as um schaden rauszuhauen und dabei gleichzeitig dank schildkröte und  bär nicht zu sterben. mit garen wurde leider auch einer der besten counter gegen udyr generfed :/

generell nervt mich in den streams aber in letzter zeit auch vermehrt das spielen von tanky dps. es gibt zu wenig counter und diejenigen die counter sind, sind meistens squishies die wiederrum von tanky dps gecounter werden :/ hoffe da kann man in nächster zeit was erwarten inform von item anpassung (triforce, wriggles, atmogs) oder auch gern in form von champs. vielleicht magus ja nen true dmg nuke, wär ja auch mal was^^


----------



## TrollJumper (18. September 2011)

Also Garen wurde nicht so generft, das er gegen Udyr keine Chance mehr hat.

Sein Lategame wurde eigentlich ein klein wenig gebufft, da der E jetz mit 1,4 statt 1,2 AD skaliert. Dafür wurde aber der Grundschaden gesenkt, was ich ok finde, da Garens early game stark war. Ists auch jetz noch.
Und Udyr ist sehr kite anfällig. Da hilft dir dann auch keine bären/schildkrötenstance wenn die Gegner dich permanent slowen/silencen können.


----------



## Leolost (18. September 2011)

Mirist ebenfalls aufgefallen das Tanky dps, inzwischen sehr oft gespieltwird, oftmals auf der Position "Solo top" und "Jungle. Ein Beispiel wäre Udyr im jungle und Nasus solo top ( Garen, Tankplank, Lee Sin, Irelia, Xin... ). Sie passen einfach aktuell einfach sehr gut in die meisten Teams da auf einen 100% Tank oftmals verzichtetwird. Die Tanky dps leute können eröffnen und dabei soviel Schaden austeilen das sie nicht ignoriert kann. Für alle diese Heldenreichen aktuell 1-2 "Schadens Items" der Rest des Builds ist meist Tanky ( Trinity,Atmas).  Diese Helden haben aktuell viele Pros, da es schwer ist zu sagen " dieser Held / dieses Item kontert sie aus" . Bei einem vollwertigen tank würde ich sagen Madreds doch gegen Tanky DPS~3k hp lohnt er sich meist nicht.
In den letzten Tagen sehe ich öfters Talon alleine auf der Top Lane,oder auch Morgana. Ich bin gespannt was die Season 2 in der hinsicht bringt. Die Meta wird sich wieder ändert ( tut es ja ständig), ich würde mich freuen wenn einige der Helden von der  Bank mal wieder öfters zum Einsatz kommen würden zum Beispiel Malphite, Rammus, Eve oder auch Kayle.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. September 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Also Garen wurde nicht so generft, das er gegen Udyr keine Chance mehr hat.
> 
> Sein Lategame wurde eigentlich ein klein wenig gebufft, da der E jetz mit 1,4 statt 1,2 AD skaliert. Dafür wurde aber der Grundschaden gesenkt, was ich ok finde, da Garens early game stark war. Ists auch jetz noch.
> Und Udyr ist sehr kite anfällig. Da hilft dir dann auch keine bären/schildkrötenstance wenn die Gegner dich permanent slowen/silencen können.



das ist ja aber das prob, generell wird garen solo top gespielt um melees zu countern. sein late war von daher nicht das problem für melee die gegen ihn gespielt haben. nun wurde aber sein early generfed . damit haben nun melees wieder bessere chancen gegen garen. und gerade udyr profitiert davon auch stark. außerdem meinte ich das udyr dich mit bär stunned und außerghalb der e range eght udn mit schildkröte wieder das bissel hochheilt. und schützen kannst du dich gegen udyr auch nicht. als udyr kannst du auf die lane gehen, gucken was der gegener als startitem geholt haben. in garens fall warscheinlich ein dorans schild und nimmst dann einfach phönix um garen magischen schaden rein zuhauen

edit: tanks lachen über madreds, da sie eh genug magieresi haben. man hat auch gestern bei sk gesehen das da etwas fehlt um bestimmte comps zu schlagen. sicherlich ist das dann auch ein fall von outpicked. allerdings war die tank combo (alistar, cho und taric) die nichts haben durch kommen lassen plus ein kogmaw der mit seiner range alles aus sicherer entfernung plus meatwall niedergemäht hat, nichts entgegenzusetzen. da half dann auch trundles ulti nichts wenn der tank dann einen schritt zu seite macht und der nächste blockt. da fehlt es auch etwas an itemisierung


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

Ich trauer eig darum das es kaum noch Leute gibt die Tank spielen. 
Ich hab grad mal nachgedacht wann ich das letztemal mit nem puren Tank (Rammus.Malph.Dr.Mongo) zusammen gespielt habe. Leck mich am Arsch ist das lange her. 
Welchen Char man auch meiner Meinung nach viel zu oft sieht ist Brand. Seine nervs reichen eindeutig nicht aus ,denn er hat immernoch DMG wie sau raus.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. September 2011)

dr mundo ist aber kein tank und sowas wie singed,chogath oder amumu seh ich ständig 

btw: fnatic cyanide spielt in go4lol grad jungle blitz, das sieht spaßig aus. sollte ich auch nochmal probieren


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

link =?


----------



## Pente (19. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich trauer eig darum das es kaum noch Leute gibt die Tank spielen.
> Ich hab grad mal nachgedacht wann ich das letztemal mit nem puren Tank (Rammus.Malph.Dr.Mongo) zusammen gespielt habe. Leck mich am Arsch ist das lange her.
> Welchen Char man auch meiner Meinung nach viel zu oft sieht ist Brand. Seine nervs reichen eindeutig nicht aus ,denn er hat immernoch DMG wie sau raus.


Das Problem ist, dass reine Tanks im kompetitivem Rahmen eigentlich nichts für's Team bringen. Im Grunde kämpft man ja schon 4vs4 da die Supporter sich rein auf Vision und Map-Kontrolle konzentrieren. Nimmt nun ein Team einen reinen Tank und das andere einen Bruiser sieht es echt schlecht für das Tank-Team aus. Sie verlieren nochmal Schaden dafür, dass sie eigentlich nichts gewinnen werden, da ihr Gegner den Tank ignorieren wird.

Bruiser werden leider sehr oft mit Tanks verwechselt. Das sind sie aber bei weitem nicht. Bei Bruisern kann es sich um Tanks handeln, muss es aber nicht. Im Grunde sind es entweder offensive Champions die man im Built eher defensiv orientiert oder eben defensive Champions deren Items man offensiver ausrichtet. Hintergrund hierfür ist, dass man einen Initiator braucht der Problemlos die Reihen des Gegners durchbrechen und die Carries ausschalten kann. Diese Rolle erfüllen viele Champions: Irelia, Wukong, Talon, Riven, Akali, Nasus, Cho'Gath, Jax, ... usw.

Wichtig bei der Wahl des Bruisers ist, dass man eine Synergie mit dem Jungler bildet. Sind beide zu defensiv orientiert fehlt Schaden, sind beide zu offensiv, hat man evtl im Late-Game das schwächere Setup als der Kontrahent.

Das schöne an League of Legends ist einfach, dass man sich vorher noch so viele Gedanken machen kann und am Ende gewinnt dann evtl doch das scheinbar, rein vom Setup her, schwächere Team. Der Erfolg in einem Spiel steht und fällt mit gutem Farm und viel Vision. Auch wenn es viele leider nach wie vor nicht wahrhaben wollen, aber ein gut gespielter Supporter ist definitiv der Schlüssel zum Erfolg im kompetitivem Rahmen. Klar macht er keine Kills und hat auch nur bedingt Möglichkeiten sich am Teamfight zu beteiligen, aber gutes Warding und perfektes Buff-Timing ist die Grundlage zum Sieg ;-)


----------



## skyline930 (19. September 2011)

Ich finde zwar auch das Bruiser im Moment recht stark sind, trotzdem würde ich keinen allgemeinen Bruiser-Nerf in welcher Form auch immer wollen. Wenn ich in meinem Premade ranged ad carry spiel, dann beschützt mich mein Team, und ich critte bspw. als Cait an einem Bruiser im Late trotzdem meine 400-500+ und das Gegnerteam schafft es nicht mich zu killen. Auch spiele ich in letzter Zeit statt meinen Standard AP- und AD-Carrys auch mal Bruiser im Jungle/Solotop. Werde mir wohl bald Yorick holen, da er nach dem Buff eigentlich ein guter Champ geworden ist.


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2011)

Wie du bereits gesagt hast ist ein guter Farm besonders wichtig,leider sieht man immer noch genug Carrys die einfach nicht Last Hitten können. Ich meine ,ich hitte vllt auch mal daneben oder setzte einen Skill Shot zu früh,das ist dann halt ärgerlich ,ist aber bei mir eher die ausnahme. Aber wenn ich dann sehe das da ne Annie mit 78 Creeps außem Spiel geht ,wundert mich nichts mehr...


----------



## tear_jerker (19. September 2011)

das problem liegt nicht unbedingt an den bruisern selbst, sondern an dem item triforce. es mag zwra recht teuer sein, aber es hat einfach zu viel von dem was ein bruiser brauch. ich hätte es ja genr gesehen das sie da etwas machen, wenn ich auch nicht weis was genau.
man könnte aber wenigstens eine ad ausbauvariante von sheen anbieten. und somit sheen sinvoller  machen ohne es in ein triforce machen zu müssen.


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2011)

Auf was skalliert eig das Schild von Jarvan ?


----------



## tear_jerker (19. September 2011)

nur mit lvl und gegnerisches spieleranzahl


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2011)

doof


----------



## skyline930 (19. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das problem liegt nicht unbedingt an den bruisern selbst, sondern an dem item triforce. es mag zwra recht teuer sein, aber es hat einfach zu viel von dem was ein bruiser brauch. ich hätte es ja genr gesehen das sie da etwas machen, wenn ich auch nicht weis was genau.
> man könnte aber wenigstens eine ad ausbauvariante von sheen anbieten. und somit sheen sinvoller machen ohne es in ein triforce machen zu müssen.



Nö, Trinity ist einfach ein Rundumschlag, es hat quasi von allem ein bisschen. Auf Bruisern wird es nur so gefährlich, weil es eben off und deff stats hat. Da gibts genug andere Items die das selbe bieten nur eben fokussierter in eine Richtung. Wits End, Hexdrinker, Wriggles, Atmas, etc etc.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Nö, Trinity ist einfach ein Rundumschlag, es hat quasi von allem ein bisschen. Auf Bruisern wird es nur so gefährlich, weil es eben off und deff stats hat. Da gibts genug andere Items die das selbe bieten nur eben fokussierter in eine Richtung. Wits End, Hexdrinker, Wriggles, Atmas, etc etc.



Dazu kommt noch, dass es sehr kosteneffizient ist. Es wäre soweit ich weiß sogar ohne die passive mit Bonusschaden nach jeder Fähigkeit noch kosteneffizient.


----------



## skyline930 (21. September 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass es sehr kosteneffizient ist. Es wäre soweit ich weiß sogar ohne die passive mit Bonusschaden nach jeder Fähigkeit noch kosteneffizient.



Ich glaub was es noch so effizient macht, sind die billigen Minitems (Phage, Sheen, Zeal) die an sich schon sehr nützlich sind.

BTW: FU RIOT für den MM bug, tyvm -.-

Edit: Server Unavailable nachdem bei mir noch 7 min von 59 min queue übrig sind. Sich wenigstens den Firstwin zu holen ist zu viel verlangt. Es pisst mich wirklich verdammt an, das Riot einen 5 Millionen Preispool für eSport stellt, sich da weiter etablieren will, und es einfach nicht schafft seine verdammten Server und den Client in einem vernünfitgen Zustand zu halten. Erste Zeit nach dem Split war supi, jetzt fängt die ganze Kacke wieder an. -.-'


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass es sehr kosteneffizient ist. Es wäre soweit ich weiß sogar ohne die passive mit Bonusschaden nach jeder Fähigkeit noch kosteneffizient.



das ist ja genau mein punkt, trifroce bietet extrem viel fürs gold , und gerade für bruiser schon zu gut. paaradebeispiel irelia, du brauchst wirklich nur dieses item und schon ist ende gelände


----------



## Pente (23. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das ist ja genau mein punkt, trifroce bietet extrem viel fürs gold , und gerade für bruiser schon zu gut. paaradebeispiel irelia, du brauchst wirklich nur dieses item und schon ist ende gelände


Ganz so ist das nicht. Irelia ist längst nicht mehr so stark wie sie mal war. Klar ist Irelia ein guter Bruiser, aber es ist bei weitem nicht so, dass das Spiel gelaufen ist nur weil Irelia Trinity-Force fertig gebaut hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. September 2011)

ich wollte damit eigentlich nicht ausdrücken das sie dann unstoppbar ist, sondern das irelia ein sehr gutes beispiel dafür ist, das trinity auf bruisern sehr stark (zu stark) ist. irelia kann nach triforce direkt auf tank gehen und schneidet sich trotzdem durch squishies wie eine assasine. aber ok man mus irelia dafür auch halbwegs verstehen und das ulti in kämpfen nicht wie ein trommelgewehr benutzen
allerdings sieht man irelia leider auch nicht mehr so oft. gibt mittlerweile zu viele counter gegen sie


----------



## skyline930 (23. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> irelia kann nach triforce direkt auf tank gehen und schneidet sich trotzdem durch _*squishies*_ wie eine assasine.



Da hast du das Problem  Wenn du wirklich glasscannon gegen Irelia spielst, und sie wirklich auch nur Trinity hat, dann wird sie trotzdem vergleichweise lange brauchen. Außerdem wenn du glasscannon spielst, solltest du das mit deinen Mates abgesprochen haben, und damit eigentlich nie in eine 1v1 begegnung kommen. 

Noch 3 min bis Dominion :3


----------



## tear_jerker (23. September 2011)

irelia ist als assasinen konzipiert, von daher entscheidet sie ob sie dich nun töten will oder nicht. abhalten davon kannst du sie nicht, außer indem du sie schneller tötest. und irelia proct sheen in einer vollen combo 7 mal. das ist genug burst damit jeder squishie im staub liegt. egal was du an def hast. irelia bietet dir drei arten von schaden. magie, ad und true. nicht etwas das sich mal eben von squishies umgehen lässt


----------



## skyline930 (24. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> irelia ist als assasinen konzipiert, von daher entscheidet sie ob sie dich nun töten will oder nicht. abhalten davon kannst du sie nicht, außer indem du sie schneller tötest. und irelia proct sheen in einer vollen combo 7 mal. das ist genug burst damit jeder squishie im staub liegt. egal was du an def hast. irelia bietet dir drei arten von schaden. magie, ad und true. nicht etwas das sich mal eben von squishies umgehen lässt



Das ist ja das was ich meine. Wenn du Glasscannon baust und nicht gebabysittet wirst, wirst du auch von tanks umgeburstet. Glasscannon bauen und "trololol-ichbinimba"-Playstyle geht halt einfach nicht.

Mal was anderes: Kann es sein das in letzter Zeit verdammt viele Idioten wegen Dominion wieder angefangen haben, und momentan keine Ahnung von nichts haben? Ich wurde heute als Jungle WW von ner Janna zusammngeschissen das ich nicht warden würde, sie hat leider auch kein einziges Ward gekauft. Ich spiel WW ohne Wriggles (razors -> bloodrazor), und als dann der Kommentar "read high lvl guides pls noob lol" (wörtliches Zitat) kam, war ich kurz davor Alt+F4 zu machen. -.-
Dann, Hybrid/onhit-Kayle gespielt. Wurde von 3 Leuten zugeflamet das ich Trolle und bitte doch IRL sterben soll, gepaart mit ein paar weiteren unschönen Ausdrücken  Geendet hats damit, das ich und der 5 Mann (Zil) die einzigen waren die nicht gefeedet haben, und der hauptflamer ging mit 3/13/1 aus dem Spiel (ca. 40 min). GG würd ich sagen, ich hab im Moment einfach nur kb mehr auf LoL, weils einfach nur nervt. Ich les mir auch Guides durch, klar, aber ich mache mir selbst davor Gedanken und vergleiche was ich anders habe, und überlege warum der Autor das anders hat. Auch bin ich selbst kein Fan totalen Trollbuilds wie Crit-Soraka, oder was auch immer. Aber erstens, es gibt ja mal wohl andere gute Builds als die "pro builds", und es gibt auch alternative Spielstile verdammt noch mal -.-


----------



## tear_jerker (24. September 2011)

nochmal auf irelia: du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ich mit den 3 schadensarten meine  du kannst dich gegen ein irelia nur sehr schlecht itemisieren da sie halt 3 unterschiedliche schadensarten hat. ad, magisch und true. gegen ad rüssi, gegen magie mr und gegen true hp. hp kommt zwar meisten mit bei den gängigsten squishees def items, aber das problem bleibt das du in der regel nur ein def item für squishies hast. und da dann entweder b-veil oder frozen. besser wäre gegen irelia das frozen da rüssi für ihre autos sowie hp und as debuiff für ihren true, dann hast du aber ein prob gegen den initialburst mit e und der ap in irelias team freut sich das du dich nicht für b veil entschieden hast. früher war das bei irelia noch schlimmer da ihr ulti auch magieschaden machte. dieser punkt mit der itemisierung gegen irelia ist auch ein punkt warum sie stetig generfed wurde :/ 

achja, ich müsste sie echt mal wieder spielen, aber ich bin grad auf nen blitzcrank tripp und und blitz jungle wollte ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren sobald mein premade wieder da ist^^


----------



## TrollJumper (25. September 2011)

Das gleiche ists doch auch mit Lee Sin.
Er verursacht magischen und physischen Schaden und sein Q verursacht 10% des fehlenden Lebens. Aber ich denk Lee Sin ist dafür ein bisschen schwerer, da man gut positioniert sein muss.

Jungle Blitz?
Welche Masteries/Runen?


----------



## tear_jerker (25. September 2011)

ich weiß noch nicht was für ein setup für jungle blitz. hatte es bisher nur ein paar mal bei fnatic cyanide gesehen und die ganks sahen geil aus. lvl 2 gank mit powerfist und grab und dir kann selbst flash am arsch vorbei gehen^^
ich denke ich werds mit  21/0/0 masterie ausprobieren. vielleicht noch nachjustieren und paar punkte aus offensiv in armor stecken.
was runen angeht denke ich bleibts standard. arpen reds+ as reds, armor yellows, as blues, arpen quints.
für lvl 2 ganks erst powerfist dann grab skillen und bei golems starten. ansonsten bei blue starten mit gutem leash . würde dann aber mit overdrive starten. generell im jungle overdrive zuerst maxen. der as und ms buff erhöht sich mit lvl im gegensatz zur powerfist, wo nur der cooldown runter geht. skillreihenfolge  R>W>E>Q . Warum E vor Q? weil man bei einem gank eh nur einmal die chance hat den grab zu landen. ideal ist mit overdrive  zu engagen, power fist an und knock up. wenn der gegner abhauen will mit grab wieder ran holen und wenn möglich wieder powerfist einsetzen. overdrive deswegen maxen um schnell im jungle unterwegs zu sein. der as buff funktioniert super mit wriggles und auch der ms buff hilft schnell auf den lanes zu sein.
core items: start mit cloth armor und 5 pots > tier1 boots > wriggles > sheen > cdr boots > phage > triforce.

edit: lol, jetzt jungled auch sk snoopeh mit blitz^^


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2011)

Dominion <3
Omg es macht so spaß. Ich finde das RIOT das besonders gut hinbekommen hat. Die Partien sind schnell & spannungsgeladen. 
Mir persönlich gefällt es ,dass man sich durch genug EP & Gold einkommen einfach nur aufs Spielen konzentrieren kann & nicht farmen muss etc. 
So kommt es nur noch auf die Klasse jedes einzelnen an. Mir persönlich gefällt auch die Möglichkeit Spiele noch kippen zu können. 
Zb lagen wir gerade mit 124 zu 10 hinten dann 2 Teamfights gewonnen & alles eingenommen & haben am Ende noch glücklicher weise gewonnen.


----------



## TrollJumper (25. September 2011)

Ich seh auf die Dauer aber ein Problem mit der Balance, weil es wieder einige Champs gibt die in diesem Spielmodus sehr glänzen.


----------



## tonygt (25. September 2011)

Ich find Dominion auch sehr geil, nur irgendwie ist die Luft schnell raus, zumindest gehts mir so. Hab jetzt schon fast 30 Dominion Games gezockt. Das Gemetzlel ist zwar ganz cool, auch die Art und Weise wies angelegt ist, Prob ist nur das auf einmal einzelne Klassen deutlich mehr das Game regeln können als bei 5vs5, was sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern wird. Was mich noch stört ist das es oftmals einfach ein totales Chaos ist man, entweder nur am rumrennen oder am Rumetzeln ist. Hoffe das es hier bald die erste guten Taktiken entwickelt werden die, die Spiele etwas kontrollierter machen wobei ich hier schon wieder vermute, dass so wie ja jetzt schon bestimmte Champs einfach keine Daseins Berechtigung mehr haben werden, in Dominion und andere in bestimmten Combis noch krasser sind und wenn man nicht eine gute gegen Combi hat gewinnt das Gegnerische Team einfach, weil sie die richtigen Champs hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. September 2011)

man sollte sich keine hoffnungen machen das dominion je gebalanced sein wird. es ist ein fun modus für die community, buffs und nerfs werden sich aber immer mit blick auf sr richten denn auch nur da liegt die competetive szene. 
auf dominion fehlt es einfach an dingen wie buff controll, junglen ,richtiges farme etc. damit man es ernst nehmen kann. auf dieser map entscheidet von daher tatsächlich welche champs man hat und ob man sie spielen kann.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. September 2011)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder angefangen zu spielen und bin überhaupt nicht klar gekommen. Hilfe, Freundesliste ist leer, alles ist plötzlich so bunt und es gibt einen neuen Spielmodi. Mein erstes Spiel sah so aus, dass ich 80% der Zeit von Blitzcrank gegraped wurde und nach dem Silence tot auf dme Boden lag. >_<

Es wird Zeit für einen Spielmodus der Kategorie Rentner. => Hoffe, ich komme wieder rein. Dominion sieht interessant aus, aber irgendwie traue ich mich da noch nicht ran.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. September 2011)

ich hatte mich schon gewundert wo du bleibst ahra :O in meiner fl biste jedenfalls noch


----------



## tonygt (26. September 2011)

Ich könnte euch eigentlich auch mal adden. Wenn Dominion erst mal dauerhaft am start ist suche ich noch Leute mit denen man mal mit Taktiken spielen kann.


----------



## skyline930 (26. September 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Habe vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder angefangen zu spielen und bin überhaupt nicht klar gekommen. Hilfe, Freundesliste ist leer, alles ist plötzlich so bunt und es gibt einen neuen Spielmodi. Mein erstes Spiel sah so aus, dass ich 80% der Zeit von Blitzcrank gegraped wurde und nach dem Silence tot auf dme Boden lag. >_<
> 
> Es wird Zeit für einen Spielmodus der Kategorie Rentner. => Hoffe, ich komme wieder rein. Dominion sieht interessant aus, aber irgendwie traue ich mich da noch nicht ran.



So ähnlich ging es mir nach meiner Pause, ich hab mir kurzerhand einen neuen Account angelegt, und bis Summonerlevel 20 nur Solo gespielt (um gegen ca. gleichlevelige zusammenzukommen) und dann erst wieder mit meinen alten Premade-Kollegen wieder vernünftig eingestiegen. Auf jeden Fall auch mal Patchnotes lesen, es hat sich einiges getan. Guides zu den Champs die man gerne spielt sind auch ne nette Anregung um wieder auf den neuesten Stand der Dinge zu kommen.
Im Moment ist Dominion passend für "Anfänger" - denn momentan kann keiner was. Stürz dich einfach ins Geschehen, und wenn du failst, wird das nicht besonders auffallen.

Zum Thema Dominion: Es macht mir persönlich momentan einfach keinen Spaß. Vielleicht hab ich Pech mit meinen Mates, und hab auch Failspiele hingelegt, aber wenn 3/5 Leuten nur im Kreis rennen, rumzergen und nicht einmal DANACH einnehmen, kann man das nicht gewinnen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte der "Schaden" durch Kills/Deaths stärker auf das Spiel einwirken, bzw. die Points schwächer. Damit wird das Spiel zwar länger, aber so wie es im Moment ist, ist es nichts für mich. Schneller und dynamischer als SR/TT ist es durch den Wegfall des Lanings sowieso, aber es läuft momentan einfach nur auf totales Failen in jedem Kampf und durch den 5er Boots, Priscillas Blessing, 4xPDs, MS Quints, Utility Mastery Ghost/Revive Rammus oder Eve. 

654 Base MS + 35% Ghost + 30% Priscillas + 30 % Speedshrine + powerball/eveult. Schwachsinn -.-


----------



## Pente (30. September 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist Dominion passend für "Anfänger" - denn momentan kann keiner was. Stürz dich einfach ins Geschehen, und wenn du failst, wird das nicht besonders auffallen.


Hab im Moment knapp 80% Win-Ratio auf Dominion  Dominion reichen zwei gute Spieler vollkommen aus um das komplette Spiel zu gewinnen. Bei Dominion kann man noch viel leichter schlechte Spieler mitziehen als auf Summoners Rift. Wenn die anderen drei im Team den Gegner ständig in Kämpfe verwickelt ist es prima, das macht es einem nur noch leichter schnell zu gewinnen. Zu zweit von Punkt zu Punkt gehen, den zur Verteidigung abgestellten Spieler töten und den Punkt einnehmen.  Kann nicht viel schief gehn.



skyline930 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Dominion: Es macht mir persönlich momentan einfach keinen Spaß. Vielleicht hab ich Pech mit meinen Mates, und hab auch Failspiele hingelegt, aber wenn 3/5 Leuten nur im Kreis rennen, rumzergen und nicht einmal DANACH einnehmen, kann man das nicht gewinnen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte der "Schaden" durch Kills/Deaths stärker auf das Spiel einwirken, bzw. die Points schwächer. Damit wird das Spiel zwar länger, aber so wie es im Moment ist, ist es nichts für mich. Schneller und dynamischer als SR/TT ist es durch den Wegfall des Lanings sowieso, aber es läuft momentan einfach nur auf totales Failen in jedem Kampf und durch den 5er Boots, Priscillas Blessing, 4xPDs, MS Quints, Utility Mastery Ghost/Revive Rammus oder Eve.


Viele unterschätzen den Modus Dominion total und genau das ist der Punkt weshalb so viele failen. Es gibt zwei grundlegende Dinge die man zu Dominion wissen muss: 1. man muss mindestens einen Punkt mehr einnehmen und halten als der Gegner, ansonsten verliert der gegnerische Nexus kein Leben. 2. den Champion den man spielt muss man perfekt beherrschen, denn nur darauf kommt es auf Dominion an. Es gibt so viele "Champ XY auf Dominion OP" Threads, dass man sie alle gar nicht zählen kann. Bis auf wirklich wenige Ausnahmen kann man auf Dominion wirklich jeden Champion spielen und auch mit jedem Champion Platz 1 im Team erreichen. Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist lediglich, dass man diesen Champion wirklich zu 100% beherrschen muss. Je schlechter man einen Champion spielt desto mehr failt man damit auf Dominion. In Dominion geht es ausschließlich darum Punkte einzunehmen und seine eigenen Fähigkeiten perfekt zu timen. Man muss einfach wissen was der Champion den man spielt aushält, was man mit ihm machen kann und was nicht. Beispiel: als Talon kann man mühelos zwei Gegner direkt unter ihrem Tower töten, sofern man Ulti up und extrem offensiv gebaut hat. Die meisten trauen sich nur nicht  Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass die wenigsten den gobalen Buff lesen den jeder Champion bekommt. Viele Stacken unnötig Rüstung / MR und verzichten somit auf Schaden. Ein fataler Fehler auf Dominion, Def bauen lohnt sich meist nicht, denn bis das Def-Built fertig wäre hat der Gegner mit dem offensivem Built, sofern sie das Spiel verstanden haben, längst gewonnen.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2011)

Ich persönlich habe an Dominion (immernoch) meinen Spaß.
Ich spiele bevorzugt Pantheon ,weil es mit ihm einfach Spaß macht über die Map zu hüpfen & so das Spiel zu drehen .


----------



## tonygt (30. September 2011)

Naja schönes Beispiel heute, warum einige Champions doch einfach nur noch op sind wir hatte Anivi, Amumu, Vayne Akali Swain, das Gegenerische Team Rammsus Pantheo Xin Heimerdinger und Signed. Wir direkt mit 3 man hoch zum Bot gesprintet allerdings war es bis wir da waren schon zur Hälfte getappt Rammsus sei dank, ein kurzer Fight später war Amumu als erstes gekillt worden Vayne und Akali von Pantheron und Xin im Stun getötet worden Anivia unten auf der Bot lane von Heimerdinger gekillt und das Game war gelaufen Gegner hatte 4 basen und es war eigentlich fast unmöglich noch irgendwas einzunehmen, da egal wo man war ein Rammsus in Sekunden schnelle ankam Bot gegen Heimer, nicht so schnell zu kriegn ist wie Rammsus oder Panthero da ist und zu Xin bzw. Signed muss man nicht viel sagen. Von daher defeaded by Champ .


----------



## Pente (30. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Naja schönes Beispiel heute, warum einige Champions doch einfach nur noch op sind wir hatte Anivi, Amumu, Vayne Akali Swain, das Gegenerische Team Rammsus Pantheo Xin Heimerdinger und Signed. Wir direkt mit 3 man hoch zum Bot gesprintet allerdings war es bis wir da waren schon zur Hälfte getappt Rammsus sei dank, ein kurzer Fight später war Amumu als erstes gekillt worden Vayne und Akali von Pantheron und Xin im Stun getötet worden Anivia unten auf der Bot lane von Heimerdinger gekillt und das Game war gelaufen Gegner hatte 4 basen und es war eigentlich fast unmöglich noch irgendwas einzunehmen, da egal wo man war ein Rammsus in Sekunden schnelle ankam Bot gegen Heimer, nicht so schnell zu kriegn ist wie Rammsus oder Panthero da ist und zu Xin bzw. Signed muss man nicht viel sagen. Von daher defeaded by Champ .


Rammus ist sicher nicht OP. Hier mal ein Screen vom Game eben das ganz gut zeigt, dass beliebte Picks wie Rammus / Shaco / Teemo auch ordentlich verlieren können:

[attachment=12226:annie_xD.jpg]


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2011)

rammus ist nicht op, aber auch nicht balanced auf dominion. das sind generell aber viele high mobility champs. mit udyr verzeichne ich z.b. auch viele erfolge. zum start 2 punkte in bär und einen in tiger und ab geht die lutzi^^ bezüglich der rüstungs und mres bin ich nicht ganz pentes. meinung. als udyr erleb ich es oft das ich 1vs1 kämpfe und da macht das eine defitem doch schon ne menge aus. 

edit: warum hat ww nen frosthammer. da er ja ein zeal baut dürfte doch entropy deutlich bessere ergebniss bringen


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2011)

Aber wir sind uns ja wohl alle einige, dass es einfach Champs gibt die deutlich Stärker vor allem in Dominion sind als andere, wenn dann das Gegnerische Team eine gute Teamzusammensetzung hat und das eigene vieleicht nicht die Optimalste hat, kann man trotz besserem Spielerischenkönnen eine Niederlage unvermeindlich werden
Rammsus ist sicherlicht nicht total Op, so wie man das aus dem WoW PvP kennt, wo man Stellenweise wenn das Balancing grad mal wieder nicht passt nen Monat lang von Mages geonhittet wird (auch ein Grund warum ich nie wieder WoW spielen werde) aber trotzdem ist Rammsus was Mobilty angeht und damit den Schwerpunkt von Dominion betrifft, sehr stark dazu noch der Spott mit dem er Tower, top alleine Deffen kann indem er einfach jemanden Spottet und in den Tower zieht, eine der stärkstens Klassen in Dominion, meiner Meinung nach. 
Weiß eigentlich jemand ob sie für nächste Season Planen, Dominion auch als Ranked laufen zu lassen. Fände es dann wieder intressant zu sehen, wie die Pros in Dominion spielen, wobei es dann gut möglich wäre das noch stärker als es normalen Spielern auffält, aufallen würde das Dominion sehr stark Champ Spezialisiert ist.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2011)

mh find ich ganz und garnicht ,ist doch klar dass das time mit dem besseren set up gewinnt ist im klassik mode doch nichts anderes 

Der einzige Char den ich mehr oder "OP" finde ist Akali. 
Sie geht mir einfach nur auf die nerven,weil sie soviel schaden macht & man sie wegen ihrem Movement & der unsichtbarkeit kaum down kriegt-.-


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2011)

meinst du akali auf sr oder dom?
auf sr counterst to akali mit early mres. die meisten akali haben kein spellpen weil sie die runen darauf auslegen beide passivs am anfang zu aktivieren. einen voidstaff hab ich bisher auch kaum gesehen. als zweites kommt dann der pinkward/oracle. oder eifnach counterpicken mit jemanden wie garen oder rumble.

auf dom hat sie leichteres spiel ,weil wie pente schon früher geschrieben hat, die wenigsten defitems holen und sich ein oracle oder pinkward einfach nicht lohnt auf dom. da hilft nur sie schnell wegbursten


----------



## Oníshanu (5. Oktober 2011)

Egal wo: Wenn Akali nen Hextech Gunblade hat ist sie kaum mehr zu töten


----------



## MrBlaki (6. Oktober 2011)

Naja Twitch und Evelynn sind auch nicht zu verachten.
Ich fahre ziemlich gute Ergebnisse mit Twitch. Ich starte zu beginn immer mit dem Phospherus Blade (oder wie auch immer es heisst) und Boots of Speed. Dann baue ich Infinity Edge. Ab da kille ich eigentlich alles in Sekundenschnelle ausser Tanks wie Rammus natürlich. Wenn dann noch Cloak and Dagger und ein Phantom Dancer dazukommen sind die gegnerischen Carrys (wenn vorhanden) mit 4-5 Autoattacken weg vom Fenster. Naja mal sehen wie sich das alles so entwickelt, ich jedenfalls bin gespannt wie die Leute von Riot dort überhaupt irgendwas balancen wollen ohne das Gameplay im anderem Spielmodus zu beeinflussen 
Ist mit Sicherheit nicht sonderlich leicht. 

Wenn ich auf Dominion richtig nervig finde ist Talon...wenn jemand mit Talon in fahrt kommt und richitig los legt ist der Spass schnell vorbei ^^


----------



## tonygt (7. Oktober 2011)

Talon ist vor allem jemand, der im Endgame wenn eine Base alles entscheidet, meist übelst Stark wird und auch gerne mal nen 1vs2 oder 1vs3 gewinnt


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Talon ist vor allem jemand, der im Endgame wenn eine Base alles entscheidet, meist übelst Stark wird und auch gerne mal nen 1vs2 oder 1vs3 gewinnt



Für solche Situationen find ich Pantheon aber besser ,da er map übergreifend agieren kann & SEX & gerade wegen seines Passivs im Late auch schwierig zu killen ist. 
Welchen Char ich auch abgrundtief hasse ist Shaco ... ._.


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem bei Panth is, das er Squishy ist.
Wenn du Panth tanky baust, fehlt dir der benötigte dmg und als glasscanon ist panth Müll. er haut zwar gut raus, ist aber Müll


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Oktober 2011)

erstes solo q ranked der saison gemacht und direkt mal dicke gecarried als 12/7/11 ashe


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

nice 
Ich hatte grad nen 6/7/25 mit WW 
Auch nice


----------



## tonygt (10. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nice
> Ich hatte grad nen 6/7/25 mit WW
> Auch nice



Das kann ich Topen 6/6/30 mit Anivia ^^und zum Glück auch noch Gewonnen, obwohls anfangs nicht gut aussah da zwei Leute bei uns gefeeded ham


----------



## Olliruh (10. Oktober 2011)

hinterher fand ichs nur noch nervig das ich nur supp bekommen habe & mein Build nicht ausgebaut habe -.-


----------



## tonygt (10. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hinterher fand ichs nur noch nervig das ich nur supp bekommen habe & mein Build nicht ausgebaut habe -.-



Eijo geht mit Anivia ist last hitten immer so ne Sache ^^. Wenn dein Speer grad auf Cd ist, kriegst du die kills meistens nicht. Habe öfters mehr Assists als Kills geh aber grad total gut mit Anivia ab, ich glaube ich hab nen neuen lieblings Champ


----------



## skyline930 (11. Oktober 2011)

Höhö, heute Dominon gezockt, geht gut heute  Jarvan 1798 Points mit 800+ Vorsprung erster 415-0 win, GG


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2011)

_Wie spielt man denn Teemo am besten? AP? AD? Hybrid? OnHit?

Runen? 

Items?

Danke schonmal :-) _


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Man kann Teemo auf Onehit spielen ?:O


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2011)

_ONhit - nicht onEhit ;-)_


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

d.h ?


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2011)

_Onhit-Items : Sowas wie Wits End , Malady , Madreds Bloodrazor..usw. :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

mh achso ,naja hat alles seine vor und nachteile 
Naja wenn ich AD builde ,builde ich meistens 1/2 Onhit Items mit o 
Kommt halt auf die Spielsituation an 


BTW :
Kann man eig einen Champ auf Onehit spielen ?


----------



## skyline930 (12. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> BTW :
> Kann man eig einen Champ auf Onehit spielen ?



Du meinst quasi einen 1-Hit-Kill Build? Dürfte vermutlich dann Caitlyn Crit Headshot mit IE + 5 x Stacked Bloodthirster gegen irgendeinen Squishy sein. Mit Critdamage Runen. Ist in nem normalen Spiel aber unmöglich (behaupte ich zumindest einfach mal dreist.)

@Teemo Build:

Meine besten Erfahrungen hab ich mit Onhit-Teemo gemacht. Sorcs + Wits End + Madreds + Malady + SotD + Frozen Mallet. Ohne Runen und Masteries kommst du so auf ~2.4 Attackspeed, durch Sorcs und Malady auf Tonnen Mpen (Onhit ist sogut wie purer Magic Damage), und bist mit Mallet und den resultierenden 2.5k HP gar nicht mal so squishy. 

Runen hatte ich Marks Attackspeed, Quints Flat AP, Seals HP/level, Glyphs CDR/level, geht aber bestimmt auch gut mit Seals flat Armor und Glyphs flat MR für Earlygame Beastmode.


----------



## Oníshanu (12. Oktober 2011)

Mein build:

Malady,Deathcap,Sorc Boots,Morello's,Nashor's und Banshee/Frozen mallet

Pilze machen ca 1,1k Schaden wenn man durchläuft


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

mh , und andere chars die man auf 2-3 Hit spielen könnte ?


----------



## painschkes (12. Oktober 2011)

_Hm..jetzt bin ich mir immernoch nicht sicher wie ich ihn spielen soll :-D_


----------



## tonygt (13. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mh , und andere chars die man auf 2-3 Hit spielen könnte ?



Veigar ?


----------



## Pente (17. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..jetzt bin ich mir immernoch nicht sicher wie ich ihn spielen soll :-D_


Absoluter "Geheimtipp": spiel ihn Tanky, d.h. 21 Punkte im Def-Baum, Amorpen Runen, Flat HP Quint, HP pro Level (oder Amor / MR) in Gelb und CD Reduction in Blau.

Dann gehst du mit Teemo auf die Solo-Top Lane. Hier ist es wichtig, dass du wirklich defensiv ausgerichtet bist mit deinen Masteries und Runen da du hier lauter Heavy Bruiser gegen dich hast. Neben dem Last-Hitten schießt du einfach immer und immer wieder auf deinen Gegner und lässt ihn von deinem Gift runter ticken. Enorm stark bist du gegen Yorick, Nasus und Garen. Ab Level 6 dominierst du dank deiner Pilze die Lane. 


Items: viele beginnen mit Warmogs, erleichtert dir die Lane macht dich aber nicht gerade gefährlich. Am besten rushed du Madreds Bloodrazor. Deine Runen und Masteries sind ja bereits extrem defensiv und mit Madreds machst du dem Bruiser auf deiner Lane das Leben zur Hölle.

Alle weiteren Items hängen vom Spielverlauf ab. Wenn du sehr im Fokus stehst oder sie viele Champs haben deren Range deine deutlich übersteigt und du praktisch auf dem Weg zur gegnerischen Gruppe schon fast tot bist empfiehlt sich wirklich Warmogs + Atmas zu bauen. Sollte es gut laufen baust du typische AD Carry Items (bloodthirster / blackcleaver / phantom dancer), einzige Ausnahme ist Malady, das baut man als AD Carry in der Regel nicht  

Warum AD und nicht AP?
Ganz simpel: wenn man Teemo auf AP spielt muss man selbst nicht nur den Spielstil ändern sondern das gesamte Team. Es ist ähnlich wie wenn man einen Heimerdinger oder einen Shaco im Team hat. AP Teemo usw leben von Fights die zu ihren Bedingungen geführt werden. Sprich: man ködert den Gegner in eine Position die voll Puppen / Türmen oder Pilzen ist. Ein guter Teemo läuft dann von hinten an die Gegner ran und setzt dort auch noch Pilze bevor er sie attackiert. Diese Spielweise erfordert viel Erfahrung und ist deswegen meist nicht sehr praktikabel in Spielen mit "Randoms". Ohne den Schaden der Pilze fehlt AP Teemo schon ein Großteil seines Schadenspotentials.

Tanky-AD hat den enormen Vorteil, dass du sehr lange überlebst und dank Madreds enormen Schaden verursachst. In meinem letzten Tanky-Teemo spiel war ich nach 14 Minuten "legendary" und die Gegner haben bei 20 Min surrenderd


----------



## painschkes (17. Oktober 2011)

_Danke Pente - sehr ausführlich :-) - muss mal wieder zu euch ins TS kommen.. _


----------



## Oníshanu (18. Oktober 2011)

HAt sonst noch jemand ein paar exotische Builds?(Runen,Masteries) Ich experimentier ja gerne so auch mal rum finde aber nichts gutes


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2011)

Tank Twitch ? 



AP Tristana
AP Xin


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Oktober 2011)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> HAt sonst noch jemand ein paar exotische Builds?(Runen,Masteries) Ich experimentier ja gerne so auch mal rum finde aber nichts gutes



Crittlesticks 
Fiddle auf crits bzw ad gespielt. dank seinem 3sek fear kann er schon einiges an schaden in der zeit verursachen. allerdings fehlt ihm das steroid für einen wirklichen ad carry. von daher funbuild

edit: ich seh grad nicht wo tank teemo solo top vorteile gegenüber einem yorick hat? viel von yoricks schaden ist auch magisch und er braucht keine auto hits oder melee range für seinen schaden .


----------



## skyline930 (19. Oktober 2011)

Wmoit ich persönlich geilste erfahrungen gemacht hab, ist AP Amumu auf Dominion.
T1 Boots und den Ring, Rylais, Rabadon. Danach CDR cappen, und items nach belieben.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Ap Tristana ist lustig weil man da extrem geil auf 2/3 hit spielen kann


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Oktober 2011)

tausche mein freundes-pre made gegen ein anderes 
ich hab extra auf jungler umgesattelt (phöniy udyr ftw ^^) damit wir nen jungler haben aber der ganze rest zieht daraus kein nutzen. da wär ein freund der generell nur simpelste chars kann wie xin zhao, nasus oder tryndamere(also alles sone"Nach mir die sintflut"-helden^^) und im prinzip nur auf die top lane kann. dazu kommt aber das er nicht der beste last hitter ist, seine lane oft pushed und zu aggressiv vorgeht. das hat für ihn pre lvl 30 geklappt. im ranked funzt es aber nicht :/
tipps geben etc, bringt leider nicht wirklich was. er setzt es dann für den rest des spiels um, hats aber schon im nächsten wieder vergessen.
das gepaart mit jemanden der gp als ad carry bot spielt und dann auch noch mit warmogs als erstes item anfängt....
letzteren kann man ja rausschmeißen, aber ersterer ist ein guter rl freund  

mal als beispiel. mein letztes udyr spiel hab ich 11/6/17 beendet....und wir haben verloren. sowas deprimiert >.<


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Kannst einen aus meiner Premade Gruppe haben ,der spielt nämlich nur Rammus ! 
Keinen anderen Char


----------



## tonygt (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenn sowas hatte auch mal ein paar Games, mit einem Freund, der fast immer gefeeded hat da bringt einem Stats von 14/2/7 auch als Anivia nichts, wenn das ganze Gegenerische Team feeded bist aber nur du im eigenen. Dem hab ich ganz schnell gesagt, das wir wieder zusammenspielen können, wenn er aufhört zu feeden


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Naja der Begriff feeden ist ja relativ. 
Ich meine wenn du 3 mal von 2 Mann geganked wirst ,kannst du da ja nun auch nicht wirklich für. Oder du hast 0|4|8 Stats ,weil du einfach in jedem Teamfight verreckst. Dafür teilst du dicken Schaden aus ,doch dir fehlt immer der entscheidene Treffer. Für die meisten ist das schon ein " Noob" , "Feeder" oder " Report". 
Dabei muss man immer gucken was "hinter" den Toden gesteckt hat


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2011)

_Oh ja..so "schlechte" Freunde kenn ich auch..aber es sind halt Freunde.. ._._


----------



## tonygt (21. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja der Begriff feeden ist ja relativ.
> Ich meine wenn du 3 mal von 2 Mann geganked wirst ,kannst du da ja nun auch nicht wirklich für. Oder du hast 0|4|8 Stats ,weil du einfach in jedem Teamfight verreckst. Dafür teilst du dicken Schaden aus ,doch dir fehlt immer der entscheidene Treffer. Für die meisten ist das schon ein " Noob" , "Feeder" oder " Report".
> Dabei muss man immer gucken was "hinter" den Toden gesteckt hat



Sowas mein ich nicht sondern schon so richtig schön feeden, jemand folgen der 20% hat aber grad alle anderen SS sind und dann ist er überrascht, wenn er auf einmal gekillt wird oder mit 5% Life in nen 2vs3 rennen weil einer von denen Low Life ist. Nen 3vs5 oder 5vs5 mit Baron, engagen Sinnlos mit Low Life Champs an die vorderste Front rennen usw usw.. Also er feeded defenitiv natürlich kriegt er auch hin und wieder kills weil er dann halt einen gekillt hat dafür aber dann von 4 anderen genukt wird. Und 7 Kills bringens nicht wenn du dafür 13 mal gestorben bist und zwei von den Gegner auf Godlike sind.


----------



## TrollJumper (22. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sowas mein ich nicht sondern schon so richtig schön feeden, jemand folgen der 20% hat aber grad alle anderen SS sind



Und dann richtig angepisst is weil keiner mit ihm in den Suizid gegangen ist?
Kenne ich zu gut. Viel zu gut. Das schlimme bei den Leuten ist (zumindest in meinem Fall), dass sie denken sie wären die voll fetten Ober-Pro-1337-Hax0r-Gamer (mit 40 cs in der 25. minute keke).

Mein Kumpel. "Kumpel" spielt nur (ich meine NUR) Tryndamere [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=LZDWl9qyBF8[/youtube] (bei 0:46) und feedet sowas von den Kuhdung aus seinem Leib das glaubste nicht.
Dann sagt er noch "bahhhh mit lvl 18 bin ich so übertrieben op".

Ich bin verzweifelt.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

hahahahaha so true 

Gut find ich auch die Leute die aus "Trotz" Afk gehen ... ._.


----------



## TrollJumper (22. Oktober 2011)

Das sind meist die die "all noob team I go afk" schreiben, gut gefeedet haben und mehr flamen als schreiben.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja oder die sich in die Base stellen und im /All-Chat schreiben wie schlecht sein eigenes Team ist...


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2011)

_Ich mein..ich (bzw. wir alle warscheinlich) bauen selbst mal Scheisse..aber ich persönlich steh dann auch dazu.

Am schlimmsten find ich halt wirklich immer die Leute , die dann (wenn man selbst noch gut dabei ist und vllt noch was retten kann) einem die Buffs klauen oder mit den Gegner zu einem rennen oder schreiben wo man sich grad befindet oder so..

Ich denke jeder weiss was ich meine..einfach nur nervig sowas._


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, ich bin schon so oft mit 0|4|2 stats ins Lategame reingegangen. Natürlich wurde ich als Feeder beschimpft dann mein ich immer : Tut mir leid ich werd das wieder gut machen. 
Solche Spiele verlasse ich dann meist mir 12|5|X stats 

Meist ist das der Fall wenn ich Veigar spiele. Und wenn ich dann im early verkacke , such ich mir im middle ne lane um alles abzufarmen und ja im Lategame dann alles hoch was da so rumkreucht und fleucht


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das so ist ists ja kein Thema aber wenn man von Early bis ins Late feeded und vor allem wenn man die falschen Champs feeded die dann einfach im Late so stark sind das du auch durch eigenen Feed nichts mehr drehen kannst suckts halt. Vorhin wieder gehabt Ich als Anivia Mid gemacht auch über Ganks etc realtiv früh meine 5/0 stats gehabt schön gefeeded leider wurde nur Garen Solo Top von unsere Akali gefeeded Fazit ich am Ende mit 20/3/17 beendet Garen mit ähnlich vielen Kills trotzdem ham die Gegner gewonnen weil Feeded Garen einfach sowohl unkaputtbar als auch guten Schaden raushaut.


----------



## TrollJumper (23. Oktober 2011)

Beefy AD champs sind eben besser als glass canons. Erst recht wenn sie gefeedet sind.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich nochmal gegen Akali spielen muss ,erwürge ich jemanden.


----------



## TrollJumper (23. Oktober 2011)

Tja die hätten nicht die Gunblade sondern Akalis passive nerfen sollen....


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Immer wieder schön mit Janna.. :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2011)

Janna suckt :s

Super Leavers im Ranked Game <3


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Oktober 2011)

man da kommt das buffed lol-forum mal etwas in fahrt und mein inet kackt am freitag ab und erst mittwoch kommt der techniker. fehlt nur noch das mein chef mich jetzt hier erwischt :S


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Janna suckt :s



_Schweig! :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Oktober 2011)

Aha. Aha.
Dem Carry auch noch 2+ Kills klauen. Aha. Aha.


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2011)

_Aha. Aha. 

Idioten die mich Diven wollten während mein Carry einkaufen war. Aha. Aha._

_Aber auch mal ein unbeabsichtigter Kill mitm Wirbelwind / Slow._


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Oktober 2011)

lol Towerdives sind nie gut gegen nen Char der slowen kann.


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2011)

_Ich weiss das , meine Gegner wohl meisst nicht ;-)_


----------



## TrollJumper (25. Oktober 2011)

Gegen so Leute will ich auch mal spielen......


----------



## tonygt (25. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Aha. Aha.
> 
> Idioten die mich Diven wollten während mein Carry einkaufen war. Aha. Aha._
> 
> _Aber auch mal ein unbeabsichtigter Kill mitm Wirbelwind / Slow._



Kommt mir bekannt vor ich als Karma, grad Solo gegen Gank und Tryn, irgendwie waren sie der Meinung das sie op sind, das sie mit Level 3 Karma am Tower killen können. ERgebnis war ich hatte 2 Kills mehr


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Oktober 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> lol Towerdives sind nie gut gegen nen Char der slowen kann.




das gilt vielleicht für einen mordekaiser(vor rylais) der selbst kein cc oder mobility skill hat der knock up von janna dürfte in der hinsicht deutlich schlimmer sein^^
man mir kribbelts in den fingern. aber zu zeit muss mir noch mein offline angebot reichen. ist unglaublich wie wenig das ist in zeiten von ubisaoftlauncher etc. nicht mal steam spiele gehen weil das sich ständig updaten will und das natürlich nicht klappt.

steht eigentlich bald wieder ein größeres turnier in LoL an? jetzt wo meine wohnung endlich fertig ist will ich wieder einen Fernsehabend in der hinsicht schmeißen


----------



## Tabriel (25. Oktober 2011)

Du hast gerade die iem in  es York verpasst und jetzt dauert es glaube ich bis Januar bis es wieder richtig los geht!


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Oktober 2011)

na die konnte ich zum glück noch sehen. da hat das inet noch nicht gestreikt^^ als shushei fanboy hätte ich mir das auch nicht entgehen lassen. ich beiß mir immernoch in den arsch das ich auf gc kein autogram geholt habe weil es mir zu peinlich war^^


----------



## TrollJumper (25. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das gilt vielleicht für einen mordekaiser(vor rylais) der selbst kein cc oder mobility skill hat



Als Morde ohne Minions zu Towerdiven ist schon prächtig dämlich.


----------



## skyline930 (25. Oktober 2011)

Irelia + Dominion = OP. (Das waren keine Noobs als Gegner, wir haben 6 - 0 gewonnen.. o.O)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 1vs2 towerdives are fun :>


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Hat jmd lust auf ne Runde Lol ? 
Jetzt ganz spontan - am besten mit skype ?


----------



## tonygt (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehs grad jetzt erst wenn du mir sagst wie du heisst und noch on bist ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

Phylosoraptor


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Das spiel macht derzeit mal wieder Spaß , mal schauen wie lange..

Sion-Spiele waren Midlane und Nidalee alle Sololane._


----------



## tonygt (26. Oktober 2011)

Solang bis man wieder verliert 
und am besten man verliert weil der Rest des Teams, failt während du deine Laine Dominierst


----------



## TrollJumper (26. Oktober 2011)

Oder wenn man junglet und alles gankt was nicht bei 3 am Tower ist, die Lanes aber trotzdem verlieren.


----------



## tonygt (27. Oktober 2011)

Gestern wieder schönes Beispiel ich nach 25 Min Statts von 17/1/5 mit Anivia. Trotzdem verloren ab dem Moment wo der Group fight anfing und mein Team einfach übelst gefailt hat. Unsere Melees kippen schneller aus den latschen, als ich oder ich werde Focussiert von 3 und meine Team verfolgt eine Morgana die 40% Life hat


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

So jmd lust zum spielen ?


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Oktober 2011)

lust schon vorallem weil mein inet seit na stunde wieder geht, aber muss leider auf arbeit bis 1h morgens


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

:<


----------



## tonygt (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin jetzt leider weg, hättest mal früher gefragt hätt ich Zeit gehabt


----------



## tonygt (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe derzeit folgendes Problem. Ich spiel mit Anivia, würde ich mal behaupten sehr gut, bin in fast jedem Game im Early und Mid Game gut gefeeded und sterb sehr selten. Mein Problem sind jetzt aber die Groupfights, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass wenn das Gegenerische Team nicht total schlecht ist, ich trotz feed etwas uneffektiv, in richtigen Groupfights bin und da ich leider so gut wie nie gegen andere gute Anivia spiele und gucken kann was die machen. BIn ich auf der Suche nach Videos oder Lifestreams wo man "Pro" Gamern zuschauen kann wie sie spielen, bevorzugt natürlich jemand der Anivia spielt.
Kennt da jemand eine Seite oder hat nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2011)

_Die Streams auf Owned3D kennst du ja sicherlich - Anivia ist des öfteren auch dabei - vergess aber immer wer sie spielt 

Ansonsten mal auf Mobafire o.ä geschaut? Da sind des öfteren Videos - da kannst du auch spezifisch nach einem bestimmten Champ suchen._


----------



## tonygt (29. Oktober 2011)

Also auf Mobfire gibts keine Videos von Anivia. Insgesamt ganze 4 Videos wenn man Anivia spezifirsch auswählt


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mobafire_


Auf Mobafire war ich nicht mehr, seit ich gesehen hab, dass der "beste" Nunu guide dort meinte, dass slows additiv stacken würden.
Solomid hätte noch zwei Anivia videos:
http://www.solomid.net/videos.php?c=anivia


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2011)

_Ich bin da nur fix mal drauf wenn einer neuer Champs rauskommt und mal fix die Attacken nochmal zu lesen 

Sonst auch eher selten._


----------



## TrollJumper (29. Oktober 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Auf Mobafire war ich nicht mehr, seit ich gesehen hab, dass der "beste" Nunu guide dort meinte, dass slows additiv stacken würden.



So ist das wenn jeder seinen Mist schreiben darf. Huehuehuehuehuehue.

Auf Leaguecraft kann man auchnoch nachschauen.


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich liebe Anivia einfach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich benutze ja diesen Anivia Guide

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eJAN1oDRJpk[/youtube]


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2011)

_Haha..ich hab auch schon überlegt ob ich das poste _


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Oktober 2011)

Was is daran lustig?
Das is ultimativ. Archangels, Serker Boots, Sheen und Rest Mana Kristalle. 

Win.


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2011)

Psst jetzt zeigt doch nicht allen nach welcher Taktik ich spiele


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Weiß man schon mehr über den neuen helden ?


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Oktober 2011)

Nope, Chuck Testa.


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2011)

Mh sieht ja ganz nice aus - nur das drachen disign lamed ein bisschen cO

mh & den nutzen des q-spelles versteh ich net ganz


----------



## orkman (2. November 2011)

mir scheint der neue champ ein bissl op ... aber sona find ich echt geil ... sofern man mit gescheiten leuten spielt ... gestern 2/1/26 gehabt mit sona und das spiel war so geil... ausserdem macht sie mit ihrem dmg skill was feines her ...solange man net gegen fiddle spielt der feart und silenced


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> mir scheint der neue champ ein bissl op ... aber sona find ich echt geil ... sofern man mit gescheiten leuten spielt ... gestern 2/1/26 gehabt mit sona und das spiel war so geil... ausserdem macht sie mit ihrem dmg skill was feines her ...solange man net gegen fiddle spielt der feart und silenced



Wenn Fiddle den support im teamfight feart, ist das eigentlich was positives


----------



## orkman (2. November 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Wenn Fiddle den support im teamfight feart, ist das eigentlich was positives



klar aber hier war es kein teamfight , sondern 2 on 2 on upper line ^^ und ich war der supporter ... und mein teammate war der wohl schlechteste nocturne den ich JE gesehen hab und der typ schiebt alles auf seinen ping


----------



## tear_jerker (2. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> mir scheint der neue champ ein bissl op ...



mir gefällt er nicht. sein skillset sagt mir nicht zu. soll wohl sehr schnell im jungle sein, aber ohne eine eigene vorm von cc(der knockback vom ulti ist ja nun wirklich nix vernünftiges) stell ich mir die ganks sehr meh vor.


----------



## orkman (2. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mir gefällt er nicht. sein skillset sagt mir nicht zu. soll wohl sehr schnell im jungle sein, aber ohne eine eigene vorm von cc(der knockback vom ulti ist ja nun wirklich nix vernünftiges) stell ich mir die ganks sehr meh vor.



also ich hab gegen sie in 2 matches gespielt ... einmal davon war ich graves und ich kann nur sagen dass egal welche fertigkeit ich benutzt habe die net klein bekommen hab und ich glaube nicht dass sie nur ruessi gekauft hat ... gegen die andern champs hab ich normal dmg gemacht
deshalb find ich sie op ... wenn sie ohne jetzt tank sachen zu kaufen nur 1 mm schaden bekommt obwohl sie net gefeedet ist und gleiches lvl als ich hat


----------



## tear_jerker (2. November 2011)

sie ist halt nen fighter . hat ganz ordentlich resis base werte. ansonsten empfinde ich sie als schlechteren udyr


----------



## orkman (2. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sie ist halt nen fighter . hat ganz ordentlich resis base werte. ansonsten empfinde ich sie als schlechteren udyr



hmm udyr hab ich bis jetzt leider noch nie gespielt


----------



## orkman (2. November 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich benutze ja diesen Anivia Guide
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eJAN1oDRJpk[/youtube]



na toll und ich dachte das sei ein echter guide xD ... hab erst spaet gemerkt dass der mit absicht die gegner schuetzt


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2011)

Das Build ist so imba ...


----------



## orkman (3. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das Build ist so imba ...



hmm joar ... eher die spielweise ... mauer bauen um gegner zu schuetzen ...das dumme is ich glaub ich hab das video schonma gesehen oder so ein aehnliches und ich honk hab anivia auch noch die items gekauft ... nur kristalle und dachte damit waere mann dann voll IMBA ... so wie bei xerath und dorians ring der fall is ... endeffekt: pustekuche


----------



## orkman (3. November 2011)

ich frag mich nur wie die pro spieler wie shushei soviele champs haben koennen und die skis ... hab mal bei einem asia spieler gesehen , der hatte soviele riot points ... umgerechnet waren das mehr als 1200 euro .... kriegen die die geschenkt von sponsoren oder von andern spielern ? oder geben sie selbst soviel aus ... ich persoenlich wuerd manche skins auch gern haben aber die kosten ja teils 3-5 euro ... von daher ... und wenn dann kauf ich mir von den rp's eher nen sinnvollen champ als "nurn" skin


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm joar ... eher die spielweise ... mauer bauen um gegner zu schuetzen ...das dumme is ich glaub ich hab das video schonma gesehen oder so ein aehnliches und ich honk hab anivia auch noch die items gekauft ... nur kristalle und dachte damit waere mann dann voll IMBA ... so wie bei xerath und dorians ring der fall is ... endeffekt: pustekuche



Ich hoffe du weißt das dass von mir Ironie war cO

Das build ist total kacke


----------



## orkman (3. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du weißt das dass von mir Ironie war cO
> 
> Das build ist total kacke



klar 	... aber das mit den rp's aergert mich dennoch ... wie kriegen die nur soviele her ?! ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (3. November 2011)

bei turnieren wie go4lol werden auch rp gewinne ausgeschüttet. dazu kommt wie du schon sagtest auch  sponsoren. dsas leute wie shushei allerdings alle champs haben liegt einfach daran das sie auch rund um die uhr spielen udn so massig ip anhäufen.
kann aber auch sein das du die rp und ip auf nem turnier server gesehen hast, die sind automatisch für jeden da damit alles gekauft werden kann was benötigt wird.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2011)

_Ich hab auch schon bestimmt über 100€ ausgegeben - find ich aber nicht weiter schlimm..ich mein..ich spiel dafür schon ewig kein MMO mehr..ob ich nun dafür was ausgebe oder für LoL... :-)_


----------



## orkman (3. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich hab auch schon bestimmt über 100€ ausgegeben - find ich aber nicht weiter schlimm..ich mein..ich spiel dafür schon ewig kein MMO mehr..ob ich nun dafür was ausgebe oder für LoL... :-)_



joar klar ... bloss bin ich im moment bei sovielen sachen angemeldet ... manchmal aktivier ich aion oder rift ... wow is sowieso immer aktiv , auch wenns nur wegen der gilde ist und ich eh nie spiele ... dann LOL ... aber am meisten spiele ich im moment lol und meine offline games wie arkham city im moment ... naja und um den vergleich LOL- WOW zu machen ... bei LOL wirste die kohle aber definitiv schneller los als bei wow ... da man bei lol fuer 10 euro nur 1-2 neue champs kriegt , wenn man die neuen/guten nimmt, ... und damit soll man dann den ganzen monat spass haben ?! ... klar es geht ... aber im moment wuerd ich mir gerne soviele champs kaufen ... jetzt am wochenende sind wieder 3 gute "billiger" und ich werd mir morgen ne psc kaufen und sie mir definitiv holen 

deshalb waere es nice wenn man irgendwie nen weg finden wuerde auch die skins fuer IP zu kaufen oder IP in RP umwandeln etc... weil die kohle fuer die skins is mir dann doch zu schade ... sonst lieg ich bald bei nem 100euro/monat nur fuer LOL

welches lvl habter immo ueberhaupt ? ich bin bei 25 und spiele seit 4 monaten ... wobei ich davon erst 2-3 recht aktiv bin


----------



## tear_jerker (3. November 2011)

so heute mal meinen jungle pool erweitert auf 3 die ich ganz gut kann. udyr, nocturne und skarner. einer solls noch mindestens werden damit ich im ranked im jungle nicht gebannt oder outpicked werde. werd mal bei gp jarvan und jungle blitz reinschauen.
achja den jedermanns warwick kann ich natürlich auch, aber dessen jungle ist mir zu langweilig und ich mag ganks pre lvl 6 

@orkman ich bin lvl 30 (Fl4kes) und verbring grad halt meine lol zeit mit vorbereitung aufs ranked. hat sich bei mir aber auch ziemlich gezogen bsi ich mal lvl 30 war. dank freundin ist meist nicht mehr als 1 spiel pro abend drin^^


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so heute mal meinen jungle pool erweitert auf 3 die ich ganz gut kann. udyr, nocturne und skarner. einer solls noch mindestens werden damit ich im ranked im jungle nicht gebannt oder outpicked werde. werd mal bei gp jarvan und jungle blitz reinschauen.
> achja den jedermanns warwick kann ich natürlich auch, aber dessen jungle ist mir zu langweilig und ich mag ganks pre lvl 6
> 
> @orkman ich bin lvl 30 (Fl4kes) und verbring grad halt meine lol zeit mit vorbereitung aufs ranked. hat sich bei mir aber auch ziemlich gezogen bsi ich mal lvl 30 war. dank freundin ist meist nicht mehr als 1 spiel pro abend drin^^



Wie spielt sich den Skarner nachm Patch als Jungler oder Solo Top? Hab jetzt paar mal gegen Skarner gespielt und war nachm Patch mehr als überrascht. Überleg mir auch beim Sale Skarner zu holen, da ich auch nochn anderen Jungler als Noc und nochn Solo Top Champ brauche da Irelia mir net so liegt.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

als jungler finde ich ihn super. ist schnell im jungle unterwegs und ganks sind dank slow und später dem drag supress auch sehr gut. einzig einen guten leash am blue sollte man bekommen, da skarner doch sonst sehr low geht, danach ist aber alles in ordnung.
starten tu ich mit cloth arrmor und 5 pots. das dann zu wriggles ausbauen. schuhe je nach gegner, meistens nehm ich aber die mercurys. danach mit sheen als erstes das triforce beginnen. rest ist dann nach geschmack, ich persönlich geh lieber mehr tanky. damit kann ich dann in den gegnerpulk rein und einen rausziehen ohne zu viel schaden zu fressen


----------



## TrollJumper (4. November 2011)

Jungle Riven, Lee Sin, Nunu, Fiddlesticks.
Jarvan ist auch ein Biest aber an GP hab ich ein bisschen das Interesse verloren.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

lee sin habe ich auch schon probiert, aber ich schätze ich gehöre zu denjenigen die nicht gut mit ihm umgehen können. junglen mit ihm klappt super, aber ganks verschleuder ich jedes mal :/


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

jungle teemo


----------



## TrollJumper (4. November 2011)

Ja. Mit Lee Sin ist positionierung sehr wichtig, das is das größte Problem.
Am schlimmsten sind aber teammates die die Lane sehr pushen, also so bis zum gegnerischen Tower, dann vom Jungler gegankt werden und schreiben "Wtf you noob never come to gank".
Ich mag solche Leute, ehrlich.

Jungle Cho'Gath wäre auch noch ne Option, obwohl ich ihn auf der Solo Lane besser aufgehoben finde.
Jungle Teemo wäre als absoluter Trollpick (sowie Jungle TF, Jungle Sona) eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

Eigentlich geht Jungle-Teemo voll fit 
Mh man hohlt sich Blue mit Ignite & dann gehts rund


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

mit ignite?


----------



## TrollJumper (4. November 2011)

Bestimmt Smite+Ignite.
Jajajajajajajajajaja hauptsache kein Flash, weil Flash nutzlos is. jajajajajajaajajajajaja


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

was anderes, ich glaube ich habe tonygt angesteckt mit skarner, er probiert zummindest gerade eifrig^^


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> was anderes, ich glaube ich habe tonygt angesteckt mit skarner, er probiert zummindest gerade eifrig^^



Skarner war sau nice erstens Jungle Game 4/0/7 und dann ham sie Surrendert 
Grad 7/2/9 ich mag Skarner ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Bestimmt Smite+Ignite.
> Jajajajajajajajajaja hauptsache kein Flash, weil Flash nutzlos is. jajajajajajaajajajajaja



Hab ich gesagt das ich smite mitnehme 

Ignite + Flash und dann junglen


----------



## TrollJumper (4. November 2011)

Und dann Facepalm like a baws.

Welche Runen nimmt man dann dafür?
Wie sieht ein Teemo gank aus (wenn man von Gank reden kann).


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Und dann Facepalm like a baws.
> 
> Welche Runen nimmt man dann dafür?
> Wie sieht ein Teemo gank aus (wenn man von Gank reden kann).



Er stellt sich irgendwo auf die Map und wartet das jemand vorbei kommt wenn er Stealth ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

hab heut mal mit tonygt gespielt, also der kann nix 
seine anivia ist übelst schlecht sowas habt irh noch nicht gesehen


----------



## TrollJumper (5. November 2011)

Soll das etwa eine MacLaren Pro Anivia Pro Pro Anivia Gameplay Herausforderung an mich sein?


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2011)

trololololo ich sollte nicht besoffen in diesem Forum posten


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2011)

_Zufällig jemand 'ne Ahnung wann der Ez und der Shaco-Skin zu haben ist? Find dazu nichts _


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

welcher ez und shaco skin denn?
oat: shit just got real. nerf für flash(cd und range) und cv (cd und wirkdauer) angeküdnigt. cleanse soll ignite und exhaust entfernen können. rally wird zu surge umgewandelt und funzt dann ähnlich wie sivirs ulti. fortify wird aus dem spiel genommen, sowie ein noch udngeklärter buff für heal.

quelle:http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1446373


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2011)

_Na der Ezreal und der Shaco-Skin.

Ich find einfach nichts dazu.. :-(_


----------



## Kremlin (5. November 2011)

war bei jeden geleakten skins eigentlich so, dass die erst mehrere wochen später in den shop kamen. wirst wohl noch ein bisschen warten müssen, irgendwas handfestes von riot gabs da, meines wissens nach, noch nicht zu. der ezreal skin ist aber natürlich auch kaum hässlich. :s


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2011)

_Mir gefällt er - und ich denke darauf kommt es an , he? ;-)

Aber ich hab vorhin was von Montag gelesen - naja..mal schauen._


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Mir gefällt der neue Cho Skin gut


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

ohja der sieht geil aus, blöd nur das ich kein cho spiele :/
sowas sollte es noch für skarner geben  aber ich kann mich nicht beschweren, immerhin gabs erst letztens den halloweenskin für nocturne. der neue partikeleffekte und aussehen hat und das ganze für nur 520rp ^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Ich hätte auch gernen einen von diesen abgefuckt geilen Teemo Skin :s
Aber die sind so kacke teuer


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

teemo? TEEMO???!!!
wenn ich noch einmal erlebe das teemo wieder einen skin vor champs wie udyr oder soraka bekommt dann knuff ich den Zenon zu tode


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2011)

_Da freu ich mich doch über meinen Super-Teemo-Skin ;-)_


----------



## TrollJumper (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der neue Cho Skin gut



Näh. Gefällt mir nich so.

Der beste ist immernoch Gentlemen Cho'Gath.

Btw: Teemo braucht viel mehr skins, er hat viel zu wenige. Im selben Atemzug muss man aber auch Annie und Ryze erwähnen.
Während Champs wie Maokai, Trundle und Soraka viel zu viele Skins haben, werden die oben genannten völlig ausgelassen.

Ich find den Party-Fiddlesticks Skin auch lustig. 
Oce hat sich in seinem Stream letztens drüber zerschossen.

Hätte gern nen Nunu Skin. Weiß aber nicht welchen.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Nein ich will nur einen von den bereits vorhandenden haben (nicht noch einen)


----------



## TrollJumper (6. November 2011)

Trotzdem hat Teemo zu wenig Skins.
Hands down.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Need Teemo Drogendealer Skin


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

gibts doch schon, der default verteilt doch magic mushrooms^^


----------



## TrollJumper (7. November 2011)

Das wäre so als würde man Twitch einen Seuchenratten Skin spendieren.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. November 2011)

nice, für season 2 wurden clan tags und teamrankeds angekündigt. damit natürlich auch das clansystem 
muss ich mir nur meinen schon seit monaten ausbaldowerten Clannamen sichern^^


----------



## tonygt (9. November 2011)

Bring erst mal dein Inet wieder zum laufen bist ja fast nie On


----------



## tear_jerker (9. November 2011)

hör mir auf. technikertermin hab ich heute von 14-20h obwohl ich 8-14 gesagt hatte. ändern geht nur mit 10 werktagen dazwischen....
darf dadurch heute schön zuhause hocken und verpass eine wichtige mathevorlesung


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2011)

Mh Jungle Tristana 

Ist das eurer Meinung nach Umsetzbar ? 
Die Ganks wären bestimmt top


----------



## tear_jerker (9. November 2011)

eher nicht, kein cc außer im ulti und das ist ein knockback und benötigt daher gutes positioning. außerdem fehlt ihr im jungle der farm um im mid und lategame etwas bewirken zu können


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2011)

Wieso ? 
Man jumpt rein ,Ulti gegen Seiten Mauer ---> PWN


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2011)

_Normalerweise sollte man mit einem Jungler aber schon vor Level 6 ganken - finde ich zumindest. :-)_


----------



## Dolgrim (10. November 2011)

Junlger sind besonders stark, wenn sie entweder extrem schnell junglen und dann mit Level 6 ein gutes Gankpotenzial haben oder wenn sie schon sehr früh ganken können, dabei CC haben (Slow/Stun) und danach ohne Probleme weiter junglen können.

Bei Tristana bezweifle ich das alles ... selbst wenn junglen klappt, kannst du vor Level 6 nur schlecht ganken (siehe jungle Soraka mit Redbuff, ist ungefähr genauso effektiv) und bis Level 6 können sich die Gegner an deinen Lanes schon hochgefeedet haben. Wenn nicht, wird einfach ein Ward gekauft und das wars mit der lieben Tristana die reinspringt und dich gegen die Mauer schießt :>
Außerdem gibts auch noch Flash. Einfach flashe bevor die Ulti dich trifft und du wirst in die andere Richtung geschossen.


Dazu kommt, dass einmal alle 2 Minuten (ins Blaue geraten) eine Lane ganken nicht sehr viel bringen wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. November 2011)

ein jungler muss nicht unbedingt ganken, wichtiger ist der gold und exp bonus den er bringt und der juntgle sollten angemessen schnell bewältigt werden. zudem sollte der jungler auch mit wenig gold sich itemisieren können. ganks sind da ein bonus der erst mit den neueren junglern mode wurde.
tristana hat nun aber das prob sich nicht vernüntig itemisieren zu können. wriggles wird zwar auch häufig auf ad carries gespielt, aber für mehr ist kein gold da um tristana später schaden machen zu lassen. darüber hinaus bringt sie für team fights dann nichts weiter mehr mit wenn es nicht der schaden ist, denn zum initialisieren taugt ihr ulti garnicht


----------



## TrollJumper (10. November 2011)

Da kommts ganz drauf an obs ein gank jungler oder ein control jungler is.


----------



## Pente (11. November 2011)

Im Grunde kommt es erst einmal auf den ELO-Bereich an in dem man spielt. Je höher das ELO / Spielniveau desto uninteressanter wird der Gank-Aspekt eines Junglers.

Bot-Lane: zu 90% vom Supporter ausreichend gewarded und in sofern absolut uninteressant für den Jungler. Die schlechtere Bot-Lane verliert ihre Lane so, oder so. Egal ob ihr Jungler hilft oder nicht.

Mid-Lane: mit Abstand die kürzeste Lane. Die meisten Spieler overextenden hier kaum, bis gar nicht und stehen recht Tower-nah. Auch meist uninteressant für Jungler.

Top-Lane: gerade im Early, wegen fehlendem Ward extrem anfällig für Ganks. Leider spielen auf der Top-Lane zu 90% heavy Bruiser und die sind in der Regel recht gankresistent. Dennoch ist hier die größte Chance für den Jungler erfolgreich zu ganken und Druck aufzubauen. Jedoch wird auch dies komplett eliminiert wenn der Gegner einen guten Supporter hat, der den Jungler und seine Bewegung durch CV stets im Blick hat.


Grundlegend sei gesagt: jede Lane muss ihre Lane alleine, ganz ohne Jungler, dominieren können. Im Grunde sind die drei Lanes wie eine Waage. Grundlegend geht man immer davon aus, dass beide Seiten gleich stark sind. Der Jungler wäre also in jedem Fall das Zünglein an der Waage, der das Gleichgewicht zu Gunsten des eigenen Teams kippt. Der Gegner verfügt jedoch ebenfalls über einen Jungler, deshalb gleicht sich das im Grunde wieder aus. Also ist man gut damit beraten wenn man seine Lane, ganz ohne Jungler, halten und dominieren kann. Klappt dies auf allen drei Lanes kann der Jungler sich auf Kernaufgaben wie Dragon+Buff-Control sowie Counter-Jungling konzentrieren. Im Grunde spielt der Jungler eine vierte Lane und je mehr Zeit der Jungler mit erfolglosen schlechten Ganks verschwendet desto mehr gerät er ins Hintertreffen und spielt für den Gegner auch keine große Rolle mehr.

In diesem Sinne: WIN LANE => WIN GAME


----------



## Dolgrim (11. November 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> ...



Schön und ausführlich geschrieben  Sollten sich vielleicht mal ein paar Jungler durchlesen


----------



## TrollJumper (11. November 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Sollten sich vielleicht mal ein paar Jungler durchlesen



Habe die Kritik zur Kenntnis genommen


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2011)

Ich mag rnd ganks wo man dann immer so am Tower geultit wird & der Jungler stirbt


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Neue Skins für Morgana aber ZACK ZACK!


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2011)

Veigar ist toll grad nen 12/1/5 gemacht BUMM BUMM BUMM !! 

Und nen 12/2/4 Jarvan aber verloren ._.
Und ne 10/2/x Tristana aber verloren ._.


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebJR2lBZsOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## Oníshanu (21. November 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> ...



Andererseits kann man immer noch roamen und den Gegner auf der Botlane daran hindern zu lasthitten...bzw. was sich auch gut bewährt ist es von hinten durch die eigenen Büsche hindurch zu ganken.


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2011)

Naja meistens kann man schon irgendwie ganken. Es gibt ja immer etwa vier Richtungen, von wo man ganken kann.
Und seit dem letzten Patch kann der Supporter den Jungler auch nicht mehr richtig verfolgen.
Z.B. Top kann man vom Fluss, Busch, gegnerischer Jungle oder von hinten kommen. Wenn man den Gegner von hinten angreift, fängt man öfters ein paar Schüsse des Turms ab und ist daher natürlich nur bedingt möglich.
Und sonst kann man sich natürlich auch merken, wann gewardet wurde und genau wenn es abläuft, gankt man.
Das ist aber alles auch ziemlich elo-abhängig.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. November 2011)

und auch hier nochmal ein kleines schmankerl 
[attachment=12320:Screen02.png]


----------



## TrollJumper (21. November 2011)

-321 AP? I call hax >


----------



## tear_jerker (21. November 2011)

nur das fällt dir auf?^^
ich hab auch 2.5 as und das nur mit einer rageblade und blutdürster. die 2.5 auch ohne ulti
ist ein bug der auftritt wenn sion sein E benutzt um rageblade stacks zu bekommen. dank E behandelt rageblade den aa wie einen zauber und man bekommt 2 stacks. sobald diese verfallen zieht rageblade aber das doppelte an den gegebenen werten ab so das man in minus ap kommt und as immer weiter runter dreht bis minimal 0.200 as.
versucht man da drunter zu gehen passiert zu nächst nix, bis dann das spiel glitcht und einem 2.500 as spendiert. jeglicher as buff(auch lvl scaling) die den as wie erhöhen würden, erhöhen wieder auf 0.200 sofern man nicht genug -as hat (ab ca -200ap ist die grenze erreicht). man kann rageblade auch verkaufen und behält dennoch die 2.500 as.

btw: man kann zwar mehr als -300ap haben, aber die skills skalieren soweit nach unten nicht mit, würden wohl sonst die gegner heilen^^


----------



## TrollJumper (21. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> btw: man kann zwar mehr als -300ap haben, aber die skills skalieren soweit nach unten nicht mit, würden wohl sonst die gegner heilen^^



Das wäre wie der 200% slow bei dem der Gegner dann rückwärts laufen müsste 
Sion hatte doch auch mal Schaden vom eigenen Sunfire Cape bekommen wenn man den E aktiviert hatte oder?


----------



## tear_jerker (26. November 2011)

Ich mag die neuen jungleänderungen nicht. da hab ich gerade meine rolle gefunden und nun wird so auf den kleinsten nenner runter gebrochen das ich überhaupt keine lust mehr auf die rolel habe. die meisterschaften hatten für meinen geschmack den jungle genug vereinfacht. Onkel Stonewall sieht das ganze auch mit einem weinenden und lachenden auge.


----------



## TrollJumper (27. November 2011)

Es wird sich trotzdem die Spreu vom Weizen trennen.
Man macht das junglen lediglich zugänglicher und will, das auch Leute ohne Runen junglen können.
Ich find es auch schlecht, weil ich denke, das jeder anfängt zu junglen und bis lvl 18 auch im jungle bleibt. 
Nun kommts drauf an wie die neuen Respawn-Zeiten ausfallen. Darüber entscheidet sich ob Counterjungliung noch gut ist.
Sollten sie zu gering sein, wird man immer 1 Creep im Camp zurücklassen müssen.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. November 2011)

selbst das ist ja schon kaum noch die zeit wert die man dafür aufbringt, da man sich damit ja selbst farm und exp im eigenen jungle denied, aber mehr laufweg hat als der gegnerische jungler. wie gesagt wölfe spawnen z.b. so schnell das man sie töten kann, dann wraiths killen und dann gleich wieder wölfe. bei so kurzen timern wüsste ich auch nicht warum ich ganken gehen soll? man verliert mit dem neuen jungle dann extrem viel an gold und exp das der verbrauchte flash kaum vorteil bringt wenn man den cd von flash dazu aufwenden muss den farm des gegnerischen junglers aufzuholen. aus dem jungle wird im prinzip nee vierte lane gemacht :/ es bringt aber den vorteil das man mehr auswahl an champs für den jungle hat. jungle irelia dürfte dann ganz gut funktionieren oder generell chars mit konstanten aoe. letztere sind laut stonewall wohl auch ziemliche beasts gewesen in einer früheren variante des jungle remake. aufgrund dessen wurden dann noch anpassungen gemacht


----------



## tonygt (28. November 2011)

Wobei auch noch intressant wird was für Buffs Golems Wraiths und Wölfe jetzt haben. Da sie ja im Preview meinten das jetzt alle Mobs Buffs haben, wobei sich hier dann wieder die Frage stellt, wenn man Blue und Red holt und dann andere Jungle Creeps killt verschwinden dann für einige Jungler lebenswichtige Blue und Redbuffs ? Oder kann man dann auf einmal 5 Buffs bzw. 6 mit Baron bekommen. Also ich selbst bin derzeit sehr skeptisch was den Patch angeht. Ich finde nicht das jeder Champ in der Lage sein sollte zu Jungeln. So wie nicht jeder Champ in die Mitte Top Lane oder Bot Lane passt. Bis auf die verringerung des Creep Schadens und den Sivir Buff darf man sehr sehr skeptisch sein was hier fabriziert wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. November 2011)

die buffs die die kleinen camps haben sind nichts weiter als medi packs ähnlich den in dominion


----------



## Dolgrim (28. November 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass die Buffs aus TT übernommen werden. Da gibts noch weiß + grün (Movementspeed + ?). Das gemischt mit denen von Dominion wird es wahrscheinlich sein.

Stonewall sagte schon, dass er in seinem Video zuviel Drama hatte. Nach dem Motto "es ist neu, ich will es nicht". Er begrüßt im großen und ganzen die Jungleänderungen, da einige neue Optionen möglich sein werden. Auch wird Counterjungling und Ganken nicht so Problematisch werden, wie viele denken.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. November 2011)

ehrlich gesagt denke ich nicht das stonewall es nicht immer noch genauso sieht, wie in seinem podcast. alle seine überlegungen klangen wohl überlegt und auch logisch nachvollziehbar. Da wird vielleicht etwas auf die Finger geklopft worden sein, seitens riot. ich emin stonewall hat alle diese änderungen ausgiebig getestet und erst mit fall der nda drüber geschrieben. Somit war seine Meinung nicht eifnach nur eine Antwort auf den Patch Preview, sondern schon gut überlegt. Deshalb kauf ich ihm die Rücknahme nicht wirklich ab.


----------



## TrollJumper (28. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bis auf die *verringerung des Creep Schadens*



U Serious?
Creeps sind ein taktisches Element. Den Schaden zu nerfen ist dumm.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. November 2011)

laut riot hindert der creep dmg vor allem im early agressives spielen. denn sobald du deinen gegner harrassen willst kriegst zum teil mehr dmg dank minions zurück als du selbst ausgeteilt hat. es soll ja auch nicht der dmg der minions auf null fallen


----------



## TrollJumper (28. November 2011)

Dann muss man sich wohl überlegen wann und ob man harasst.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. November 2011)

ich denke nicht das der dmgnerf der minions die bot oder midlane betreffen soll, sondern vorallem die toplane auf der zur zeit ja eher die melees spielen und dadurch nah ran müssen zum harrassen. dort ist meist das passivste spiel vorzufinden .


----------



## orkman (29. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn vom neuen Champion? Klein is er ja mal nicht ...


----------



## tear_jerker (29. November 2011)

seine ersten beiden skills klingen wie udyrs bear und phoenix stance(mit nen bissel tiger), der dritte ist der mocking shout von trynd und seine ulti verteilt kettenblitze bei angriffen. klingt nicht originell aber er sieht einfach zu geil aus als das ich ihn mir nicht hole


----------



## Deathstyle (29. November 2011)

Irgendwie haben die neuen Champs alle keine coole Utilitys und wirken mehr nach Flickwerken. :\


----------



## tear_jerker (29. November 2011)

ok hab nun auch das video gesehen. anscheind haben se die fähigkeiten noch etwas geändert. aufn papir war es ja erst nur nen knock up. jetzt ists nen fling  das passiv scheint mir doch bissel zu gut zu sein. mundo hat das als ultimate und blitzcrank ähnliches  passiv ist zumindest noch manaabhängig.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallihallo!

Ich hab mir heut Mittag mal LoL runtergeladen und wollte eig. die Tutorial-Runde spielen. Aber irgendwie krieg ich da nix angezeigt, kann nur Ausrüstung kaufen, rumrennen, aber wenn ich zu weit renne, macht mich der Turm vom Gegner kaputt T_T Ich blick mal so gar nich durch, mag mich armes kleines Mädchen ohne jeden Ansatz von Erfahrung an die Hand nehmen? XD


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Dezember 2011)

Warteschlange, wtf.


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Warteschlange, wtf.


jop ... hatte 20 min warteschlange , komm rein , flieg wieder raus und nu 10 min warteschlange ... putze hat wieder die server mal wieder net richtig geputzt oder jmd kam mal wieder mit nem kaffee vorbei


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2011)

heut abend sind wieder nur noobs unterwegs  ... lee sin jungler der lvl 6 is als wir schon alle 10-13 waren ... ein feeder der locker mal 10 mal gestorben is , etc etc.... schon traurig sowas ... wieso spielen die LOL ? nur um den andern das spiel zu vermiesen ? ich warte noch dass ich endlich lvl 30 bin und dann in nen Clan kann


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> heut abend sind wieder nur noobs unterwegs  ... lee sin jungler der lvl 6 is als wir schon alle 10-13 waren ... ein feeder der locker mal 10 mal gestorben is , etc etc.... schon traurig sowas ... wieso spielen die LOL ? nur um den andern das spiel zu vermiesen ? ich warte noch dass ich endlich lvl 30 bin und dann in nen Clan kann



junglen wurde massiv verändert. ist nicht so einfach im lvl mitzuhalten wenn jede andere lane verliert und nach hilfe schreit  davon ab gehört aber lee zu denen , denen es leichter fallen sollte


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> junglen wurde massiv verändert. ist nicht so einfach im lvl mitzuhalten wenn jede andere lane verliert und nach hilfe schreit  davon ab gehört aber lee zu denen , denen es leichter fallen sollte



ich weiss dass es geaendert wurde ... selbst weiss ich net wie man jungelt ... aber problem war dass der typ keiner lane geholfen hat und dennoch fast immer alle bosse im dschungel standen -.- ... ka was der in der zeit gemacht hat aber ich hab erfolgreich die lane gehalten und nebenbei noch gejungelt ... der typ war einfach nur ne komplette pfeife ...aber es nervt mich dass ich dann immer mit so honks in ne gruppe komme ... einfach nur ekelhaft ... wieso spielen die typen wenn sie eh jedes match verlieren und immer nen schlechten score haben und sie von leuten wie mir geflamed werden weil sie scheisse sind ... und noch schlimmer , wieso wurden die noch net von riot gesperrt ?


----------



## tonygt (2. Dezember 2011)

Einfach wegen Feeding melden, hab andauernd solche Leute im Tribunal in einem Game kann sowas ja mal vorkommen, jeder hat mal seine Failgames ich schreibe dann aber auch immer das ich total gefailt habe. Allerdings sollte das nicht die Regel sein wie ich stellenweise Fälle im Tribunal habe die in 6 Games feeden.

Und im Clan später wirds dann net umbedingt einfacher , spielst dann halt auch gegen andere Teams und da kommts auch regelmäßig vor das deine Mates failen bzw. man öfter mal auf stärkere Gegner trifft.

Und zum Jungle ich mag den neuen Jungle gar nicht hab jetzt zwar nur 2-3 mal Udyr gejungelt, war aber im großen und ganzen total unzufrieden. Man kommt ohne Exp Skillung nicht nachm Jungle Clear auf Level 4 man wird eigentlich gezwungen zu Ganken bzw. erfolgreich zu ganken, was aber bei guten Leute alles andere als einfach ist. Wenn die Ganks nicht klapen ist man sofort mitm Level seinen Team maters hinterher und kann durch weiter bzw. längeres im Jungle bleiben den Vorsprung oft schwer aufholen, da die exp ab Level 10 einfach viel zu Gering ausfällt. Mal gucken was da noch an Hotfixes kommt.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Dezember 2011)

lvl 4 ist man in der selben zeit wie früher, man muss lediglich ein zusätzliches camp killen.
start wölfe>blue>wraiths>wölfe>red>golems>wraiths. spawntimer sind nun 50sek für kleine camps
Hotfixes beinhaltet unter anderem ein "banking" system. sprich desto länger die großen mobs stehen, desto mehr gold und exp geben sie das aber irgendwannc apped


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> lvl 4 ist man in der selben zeit wie früher, man muss lediglich ein zusätzliches camp killen.



Naja, schon etwas später. Rammus hatte vor dem patch bei 3:20 lv 4, nach dem patch nur noch 3:30+


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Dezember 2011)

probier mal mit boots zu starten statt cloth, funzt mittlerweile sehr gut bei fast allen meinen junglern. bei udyr starte ich dadurch mit 400ms(mittlerweile wohl mehr weil seitdem die letzte ms quint gekauft wurde^^). für rammus sollte man vielleicht als ausgleich danna ber die armor quints nehmen. mit skarner muss ich sogar schon auf den wölfe spawn warten nach wraiths^^


----------



## tonygt (3. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> lvl 4 ist man in der selben zeit wie früher, man muss lediglich ein zusätzliches camp killen.
> start wölfe>blue>wraiths>wölfe>red>golems>wraiths. spawntimer sind nun 50sek für kleine camps
> Hotfixes beinhaltet unter anderem ein "banking" system. sprich desto länger die großen mobs stehen, desto mehr gold und exp geben sie das aber irgendwannc apped



Nicht wenn man keine Bonus Exp geskillt hat, Ich bin nach wraiths mit Udyr mit 0/21/9 Skillung Level 3 mit 99% Exp also soviel das genau ein Creep zum Level up fehlt


----------



## TrollJumper (3. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du den XP Bonus im Utility Tree?


----------



## tonygt (3. Dezember 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Meinst du den XP Bonus im Utility Tree?



Jop kenne sonst keine Möglichkeit mehr Exp zu bekommen, über masteries


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jop kenne sonst keine Möglichkeit mehr Exp zu bekommen, über masteries



Runen.


----------



## TrollJumper (3. Dezember 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Runen.



True Story.
Ich komme genau auf lvl 4 ohne die zusätzliche xp zu skillen.


----------



## Dolgrim (4. Dezember 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> tonygt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jop kenne sonst keine Möglichkeit mehr Exp zu bekommen, *über masteries*
> ...


Real?


----------



## tonygt (4. Dezember 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Real?



^this was glaubst du warum ich Masteries geschrieben hab 
das über Runen geht ist aber klar aber auch hier gilt warum wird ein Jungle so designt, das man eine Rune verwenden muss um nach einem Clear bzw. nach 6 Camps level 4 zu sein. Ich finds einfach fail, denke das sie sich da übelst verrechnet haben und hoffe das die Änderungen Besserung bringen.

Wobei es grad eher mal nice wär wenn die Server wieder Stabil laufen würde grad wieder Absturz genau indem Moment wo wir das Game gewonnen haben ich als Vayne mit 24 Kills rum wehe wenn das nicht gezählt hat.


----------



## Shadlight (4. Dezember 2011)

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2728/al47ikoo_png.htm -_-


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2011)

Shushei ist ein richtiger Nerd


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ^this was glaubst du warum ich Masteries geschrieben hab
> das über Runen geht ist aber klar aber auch hier gilt warum wird ein Jungle so designt, das man eine Rune verwenden muss um nach einem Clear bzw. nach 6 Camps level 4 zu sein. Ich finds einfach fail, denke das sie sich da übelst verrechnet haben und hoffe das die Änderungen Besserung bringen.
> 
> Wobei es grad eher mal nice wär wenn die Server wieder Stabil laufen würde grad wieder Absturz genau indem Moment wo wir das Game gewonnen haben ich als Vayne mit 24 Kills rum wehe wenn das nicht gezählt hat.



wie gesagt, man ist mit den handlesüblichen jungler zur glichen ezit lvl 4 wie vorher mit aoe junglern sogar etwas schneller. danach fällt es halt ab. man braucht ein extra camp für lvl 4 und ist in der selben zeit fertig, leider aber mit weniger gold.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2011)

Bäh mein Patch steht jetzt schon seid 20 minuten bei 33% weiß jmd weiter ?


----------



## TrollJumper (10. Dezember 2011)

lolwut patch?


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> lolwut patch?



Hab laaaaaaaaaange nicht mehr aktualisiert


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bäh mein Patch steht jetzt schon seid 20 minuten bei 33% weiß jmd weiter ?




schon mit neustart probiert? ansonsten gibts glaub im wrenchman board im lol forum nen sticky dazu oder zummindest einige threads in denen lösungsansätze stehen..

was anderes: seit jungle remake nicht allzu viel zeit gehabt zu junglen und gestern zum ersten mal seit dem wieder rammus gespielt. Der ist ein BIEST! im neuen jungle und das ohne wriggles  dazu sind die ganks absolut tödlich . und ab lvl 8/9 nen 3 sek cc zu haben ist schon geil^^ 

uind zu etwas weniger erfreulichen: erstes rankedteam spiel gestartet und als es losgeht wird unser carry von seinem vater abbeordert, ich brauch nicht zu erwähnen das das direkt mal ein schlechter einstieg ins ranked mit seinem team ist


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2011)

Ah geht endlich !


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd gern mal Support spielen ,hat jmd vorschläge ?
Taric,Soraka und evt Sona kämen in Frage 
Hat jmd Tipps etc ?


----------



## schneemaus (11. Dezember 2011)

*seufz* Übermorgen is Caitlyn weg und ich hab meine 6300 Punkte noch nicht zusammen T_T


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Dezember 2011)

sona ist so ziemlich immer super, dank ihres ultis kann sie ganze teamkämpfe entscheiden. dazu kommt noch ein heal und für supporter guter harass. soraka ebenfalls sehr gut, vor allem wenn man einen carry hat der oft skills spamt. sher von vorteil auch als counter pick für karthus. taric ist finde ich vorallem ein lane wonder. sein single targetstun ist super für lane dominanz und lässt sich z.b. sehr gut mit caitlyns traps kombinieren für stunlock. sofern man viele autoatacker hat ist auch sein ulti sehr von vorteil. für duo ap kombos eher nicht zu empfehlen. 

was caitlyn betrifft, keine angst . die ist bald wieder freispielbar, die carries sind komischerweise fast immer die selben alle paar wochen


----------



## Pente (12. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal Support spielen ,hat jmd vorschläge ?
> Taric,Soraka und evt Sona kämen in Frage
> Hat jmd Tipps etc ?



*Sona* ist, trotz kleinem Nerf, nach wie vor der stärkste Supporter. In meinem Sona-Built habe ich neben Amor, vorallem Mana-Reg und Gold-per-5 Quints. Die Gold-per-5 sind nicht ganz so wichtig wie der Mana-Reg. Ohne Mana-Reg Runen hat man ein extrem schwaches Laning gegen Soraka Lanes. Soraka und ihr AD haben einfach immer genügend Mana, deshalb ist es wichtig, dass es maximal 10s dauert bis man als Sona wieder ausreichend Mana für seinen Heal hat - sollte man einmal out of Mana gehen. Sona ist nahezu perfekt um Gegner bereits sehr früh im Spiel zu zonen. Als Sona spielt man relativ aggressiv und versucht so oft wie möglich die Gegner mit Q und Autohits zu treffen. Sonas Ultimate ist extrem stark, auch wenn es derzeit leider etwas verbugged ist. 

*Soraka* supported vor allem aggressiv spielende AD Carrys optimal. Caitlyn, Graves, Ashe, Ezreal, Urgot ... all die Champions die Fähigkeiten spammen können. Tristana ist einer der wenigen AD Carrys die kaum von einer Soraka auf der Lane profitiert. Für Tristana kommen eher Taric, Alistar, Sona oder Janna in Frage. Auch für Vayne und Miss Fortune ist Soraka nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl. Als Soraka sollte man auf jeden Fall Cooldown-Reduction Runen belegen. Die Cooldowns von Soraka sind extrem hoch und auf Mana-Reg Runen kann sie getrost verzichten. Da Sorakas Heal extrem stark ist, ist es wichtig diesen gut zu timen. Wenn der AD einen Autohit abbekommt lohnt es sich nicht diesen zu heilen, da der Healspell sonst ~15s Cooldown hätte ohne, dass er überhaupt sein Maximum geheilt hat. Wer Soraka richtig gut spielen will, muss ein Gefühl dafür bekommen wieviel er heilt und wann er seinen Heal am besten einsetzt. Auch wichtig ist es zu erkennen in welchen Situationen es wichtig ist seinen Gegner zu silencen statt seinem Mitspieler Mana zu geben.

*Taric* ist von den genannten Supportern der schwerste. Taric hat einen starken Heal, dafür aber hohe Cooldowns und einen extrem beschissenen Mana-Reg. Grund hierfür ist ganz einfach seine Mechanik: er muss Creeps oder Champions schlagen um Mana zu reggen und die Cooldowns zu verringern. Da Taric ein Melee-Champion ist, kann dies auf der Lane zum extremen Balance-Akt werden. Als Taric gilt es wirklich eine Menge im Auge zu behalten und zu beachten. Ein Taric ohne Mana ist schlichtweg nutzlos, genauso wie ein Taric der nicht im richtigen Moment stunned. Gerade für Random-Games / Solo-Queue empfehle ich Taric nicht wirklich. Der Champion ist extrem stark, erfordert aber ein sehr hohes Maß an Teamplay und Kommunikation. Stun+Caitlyn-Trap ermöglicht bereits auf Level 1 eine Art "Stunlock" was in 90% zu einem Kill führt. Das funktioniert aber nur dann, wenn beide Bot-Lane Spieler schon zig Games als Bot-Lane in dieser Combo gespielt haben.

Weitere starke Heal-Supporter: Alistar, Janna


----------



## schneemaus (12. Dezember 2011)

Also Olli, dann spiel Soraka und supporte mich armen kleinen Carry 

Edit: Achso, ja... Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr mir denn noch empfehlen würdet für Champions. Mit Caitlyn komm ich super zurecht, spiel total gerne mit ihr und hab auch gute Statistiken, mit Ashe ist auch gut, Annie hab ich auch schon gespielt und mag die auch ganz gerne, aber momentan spiel ich halt nur Caitlyn, weil sie mir so nen Spaß macht... Irgendwelche anderen Empfehlungen? ^_^


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Dezember 2011)

hast du denn eine lieblingsrolle bei den helden?
an ranged ad carries hätten wir noch ezreal, corki,vayne,graves,tristanna, miss fortune. aus der gruppe heraus wäre mf die einzige die ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen würde.
ansonsten hilft nur durchprobieren. wenn man nur nach op champs geht hat man oft das prob das man diese garnicht unbedingt spielen mag oder kann. z.b. findet jeder lee sin als jungler total super, ich persönlich kanns aber so gut wie garnicht mit ihm^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke ,ich werd mal gucken wie das spielen mit Sona so läuft.


----------



## Dolgrim (12. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hast du denn eine lieblingsrolle bei den helden?
> an ranged ad carries hätten wir noch ezreal, corki,vayne,graves,tristanna, miss fortune. aus der gruppe heraus wäre mf die einzige die ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen würde.
> ansonsten hilft nur durchprobieren. wenn man nur nach op champs geht hat man oft das prob das man diese garnicht unbedingt spielen mag oder kann. z.b. findet jeder lee sin als jungler total super, ich persönlich kanns aber so gut wie garnicht mit ihm^^



Was hast du denn gegen MF?  Im Prinzip ist sie noch genau so gut in der Laning Phase wie vor dem Nerf (ich glaube vor Monaten gabs mal einen). 
Ansonsten ist Vayne IMO der stärkste AD Carry. Auf der Lane reicht 1 Kill um sich durchs ganze Game zu snowballen, ansonsten einfach nur farmen. Wenn du lieber Skills benutzt, dann ist Graves momentan am besten. Ansonsten ist Ezreal auch gut in der Laning Phase, fällt aber gegen Lategame etwas ab. Corki ist extrem gut als "anti-Carry", da man mit Q und Auto-Attacks so gut harrassen kann. Tristana skaliert extrem gut ins Late Game, braucht hierfür aber auch ein gutes Early. Ich hasse die E Passiv einfach ... verhaut viel zu viele Lasthits :s 

Ansonsten, wenn du noch Fragen hast schreib sie einfach :-) Habe momentan glaube ich eine 30 zu 15 Win Ratio mit AD-Carries, auf 2 Accounts


----------



## tonygt (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie alle hier Janna und Alistar weg lassen. 
Sind beide sicher nicht allzu leicht zu spielen aber extrem stark wenn man sie richtig spielt.
Alistar mit richtig getimten Stun macht viele Kills auf der Bot lane erst überhaupt möglich in Team fight muss man sich auch sehr geschickt anstellen, da man oftmals etwas outleveled ist und kaum Gear hat und somit dazu tendiert schnell zu sterben und zu feeden. Ich selbst spiele Alistar sehr gerne aber nur wenn die Server rund laufen.

Janna hat mehr oder weniger alle 8 Sec eine Sona ulti ein gut gesetzter Storm kann Teamfight entscheiden sein und mit ihrem Schild kann sie Carries retten. In der Lane Phase erfordert es einiges an können Storms gut zu setzen wenn man aber richtig anstellt, kann man ohne die Lane zu pushen den Ranged immer unter Druck setzen und oftmals stunen wodurch er gerne lasthits verliert.
Allgemein stirbt man mit Janna fast nie kann aber sein Team top supporten.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Dezember 2011)

die hat keiner vergessen, aber olliruh hat nur die 3 zur verfügung 

ich hab nix gegen mf, aber sie wird von den meisten anderen carries einfach übertrumpft. das selbe gilt leider auch für meine liebe ashe 
beide bräuchten mal eine überarbeitung ihres passivs (grad nicht sicher ob mfs vor kurzem überarbeitet wurde). ashe besitzt im endgame leider so ziemlich kein passiv(wenn man von ie und pd im build ausgeht) und damit kein steroid mehr. und mfs wird schon durch miniondmg gebrochen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Dezember 2011)

Liegt einfach daran ,dass ich beide schonmal gespielt hatte und nicht drauf klargekommen bin.


----------



## tonygt (12. Dezember 2011)

Janna ist net Teuer und Ali gibts geschenkt ^^


----------



## Dolgrim (13. Dezember 2011)

Naja ich finde, dass man MF und Ashe einfach nur anders auf der Lane spielt. Caitlyn oder Vayne zum Beispielt sind ja fast nur auf Autoattacks ausgeleget (abgesehen von Tumble). Mit Tumble und Caitlyns Netz hat man halt den Vorteil durch mehr Mobility. Mit Ashe und MF muss man halt etwas mehr aufpassen, aber gerade Ashes Volley und Double Up machen im Early imo recht viel Schaden. Wenn du mit Ashe den Gegner dann auch noch einschüchtern kannst, sobald er ran kommt versucht er verzweifelt wegzulaufen ... und wir wissen ja, wie das läuft (langsam, haha, Wortwitz  )


----------



## skyline930 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir jetzt Graves geholt, immernoch einer der stärksten Ranged AD Carrys. Wollte eig Ahri kaufen, aber nein.  Ich mag keine Küsschen in der Gegend rumwerfen


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (13. Dezember 2011)

Derzeit ist eindeutig Cait der stärkste AD Carry in den meisten Situationen. Wenn du ne Cait mit gutem Support hast, gibts keinen Konter. Range, Damage ist einfach überlegen. Vayne hat ne minimale Range und ist erst mit Ultimate wertvoll...


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (13. Dezember 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Naja ich finde, dass man MF und Ashe einfach nur anders auf der Lane spielt. Caitlyn oder Vayne zum Beispielt sind ja fast nur auf Autoattacks ausgeleget (abgesehen von Tumble). Mit Tumble und Caitlyns Netz hat man halt den Vorteil durch mehr Mobility. Mit Ashe und MF muss man halt etwas mehr aufpassen, aber gerade Ashes Volley und Double Up machen im Early imo recht viel Schaden. Wenn du mit Ashe den Gegner dann auch noch einschüchtern kannst, sobald er ran kommt versucht er verzweifelt wegzulaufen ... und wir wissen ja, wie das läuft (langsam, haha, Wortwitz  )



Und bei Ashe bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Seh sie fast gar nicht mehr im Ranked. Sie passt einfach nicht mehr so ins Bild und ist den anderen ADs unterlegen (Cait, Vayne, Graves, Ez). 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen warum vergisst hier jeder Ezreal?


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Dezember 2011)

ashes problem ist, das ihre utility momentan nix einzigartiges mehr ist.der hawkshot wird durch wards und cv gedeckt. ihr base dmg ist der niedrigste aller ranged carries und ihr steroid ist einfach nur noch überholt( als support ashe vielleicht noch brauchbar). Der permaslow ist im triforce meta auch nix einzigartiges mehr und ihr super initiate ultimate wurde ziemlich hard generved. was bleibt ashe da noch? im dmg kann sie nicht mithalten bei calibern wie vayne und graves. sie hat keiner range wie cait, tristanna oder Kogmaw und keinerlei disengage. Selbst Sivir ist nun besser als Ashe  

das stimmt mich wirklich traurig wenn ich überlege das ich mit ihr das spiel gelernt habe


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

So ^^ Also ich hab gestern mal zwei Spiele mit Sona gemacht, die is ja die Woche in der Rota drin. Gefällt mir ganz gut, eins gewonnen, eins verloren. Wobei ich mit Sona eher nicht mehr ins 3v3 gehe, hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass sie da nicht so sehr von Nutzen ist. Wobei das erste Spiel schon witzig war, mein Partner und ich sind einfach nicht kaputt gegangen, dank Sona.

Übrigens spiel ich manchmal noch ganz gern mit Ashe, aber mir gefällt z.B. Caitlyn auch besser. Werd heut glaub ich mal Annie wieder auspacken, und sobald ich die 6300 Punkte hab, gibt's für mich eh erstmal nur noch Caitlyn


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Dezember 2011)

auf TT braucht es auch nicht wirklich einen support. Sofern man auch da mit jungler spielt hat jeder ja nee sololane die er farmen kann


----------



## Dolgrim (14. Dezember 2011)

@Fr33L!nEr
Stimmt schon, Ashe wurde etwas generft (nicht so stark, dass sie nicht mehr viable wäre ... 20 Sekunden auf Arrow ist nocht so viel), aber durch die Utility und die Skills der anderen AD Carries sticht sie halt nicht mehr hervor. 
Ezreal wird immer vergessen, da Corki einfach der bessere Ez ist  Rüstungsdurchdringung, Jump, AoE Skillshot und die Rockets sind einfach besser als Ez. Dazu kommt, dass Ez gegen Lategame abfällt, wo Corki nochmal um einiges stärker ist.
Gegen Caitlyn finde ich Sivir recht passend. Spell Shield ist recht nice, gegen die Fallen. Ansonsten finde ich Vayne/Ali stark genug um gegen eine Caitlyn/X Lane zu bestehen. Gerade wenn ich mit Vayne W skille, mache ich mehr Schaden, solange ich noch von Caitlyns Q getroffen werde und das direkte Duell suche. Hat bisher zumindest geklappt 


@schneemaus
Auf 3v3 sind Supporter zwar recht nett, da man so ein entspantes Early hat, jedoch sind hier Tanky Teams mit hoher Beweglichkeit meistens besser.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Dezember 2011)

corki hat auch noch true dmg


----------



## Pente (14. Dezember 2011)

Ashe wird hier total unterschätzt. Ashe macht den geringsten Schaden aller ADs? Nicht wirklich. Kommt ganz darauf an mit welchen Runen man Ashe spielt. Ashe ist einer der wenigen AD Carrys bei denen man wirklich sieht ob ein Spieler last-hitten kann oder nicht. Denn nur wenn der Spieler wirklich last-hitten kann, kommt Ashes passiv überhaupt auf der Lane zur Geltung. Ashe besitzt von allen AD Carrys das stärkste Ultimate. Dieses Ultimate kann Spiel entscheidend sein. Vom Passiv ihres E Spells mal ganz abgesehen. 5 Gold extra pro last-hit? Wenn man last-hitten kann ein Alptraum für die Gegner. Bei 280 Last-Hits wären es 1400 Bonus Gold. Selbstverständlich bekommt sie nicht von Anfang an 5 Gold pro Last-Hit und deshalb ist der Wert auch evtl etwas niedriger, je nachdem wie gut der entsprechende Spieler im Farmen ist.

Niemand möchte eine gefeedede Ashe im Gegnerteam, denn das führt leider in den meisten Fällen zwangsläufig zum Lose. Ashe ist Ranged AD und kann Gegner extrem gut Kiten. Das macht es schwer sie in Teamfights zu töten, zumindest sofern das Team von Ashe, und sie selbst, spielen kann. Ohne Frage sind andere ADs auch sehr stark, aber Ashe wird von so vielen einfach nur unterschätzt. Im Late-Game reicht ein perfekter Arrow und das Spiel ist gelaufen. Kaum ein AD Carry hat ein Ultimate das wirklich dazu führen kann das gesamte Spiel zu entscheiden, wohl gemerkt wenn beide Teams gleich stark sind.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Dezember 2011)

ich meinte nicht das Ashe am wenigesten schaden macht, sondern das sie den geringsten base dmg(49) aller ranged carries hat der bis lvl 18 auch auf dem letzten platz bleibt. Ihr ECA ist wirklich das einzige was ihr noch bedeutung zu misst. dank des cleanse buffs sieht man selbiges nun aber auch wieder öfter was für ashe nicht grad hilfreich war.


----------



## tonygt (14. Dezember 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Derzeit ist eindeutig Cait der stärkste AD Carry in den meisten Situationen. Wenn du ne Cait mit gutem Support hast, gibts keinen Konter. Range, Damage ist einfach überlegen. Vayne hat ne minimale Range und ist erst mit Ultimate wertvoll...



Würde ich so nich unterstreichen. Cait mag vieleicht größere Range haben ist aber auch nur dann Sinnvoll wenn das Gegnerische Team aus Champs besteht die keine guten Gap Closer haben. Einmal von einem guten CC erwischt stirbt Cait deutlich schneller, als Graves z.b. Vayne Ulti hat einen sehr kurzen Cd und damit auch fast in jedem Fight verfürbar von daher wäre sie immer wertvoll. Finde das atm alles Carrys ganz gut balanced sind, ausser Graves er dominiert eine Botlane einfach viel zu stark, da er ungefähr den gleichen Damage wie andere Carrys hat dafür aber viel mehr aushält einen bessern Escape hat, sein W richtig plaziert ist oftmals entscheidend und sie werden Graves nicht Balanced kriegen, ausser wenn sie ihn auch zu einem full Carry machen weil atm ist er ein Bruiser mit Ranged Damage.


----------



## Pente (14. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Würde ich so nich unterstreichen. Cait mag vieleicht größere Range haben ist aber auch nur dann Sinnvoll wenn das Gegnerische Team aus Champs besteht die keine guten Gap Closer haben. Einmal von einem guten CC erwischt stirbt Cait deutlich schneller, als Graves z.b. Vayne Ulti hat einen sehr kurzen Cd und damit auch fast in jedem Fight verfürbar von daher wäre sie immer wertvoll. Finde das atm alles Carrys ganz gut balanced sind, ausser Graves er dominiert eine Botlane einfach viel zu stark, da er ungefähr den gleichen Damage wie andere Carrys hat dafür aber viel mehr aushält einen bessern Escape hat, sein W richtig plaziert ist oftmals entscheidend und sie werden Graves nicht Balanced kriegen, ausser wenn sie ihn auch zu einem full Carry machen weil atm ist er ein Bruiser mit Ranged Damage.


Graves hat ein entscheidendes Problem: im Vergleich zu anderen Carrys baut er im Late-Game ziemlich ab. Vayne hat ein schwaches Early, aber sie braucht ihre Lane nicht zu dominieren um das Gegnerteam im Late-Game zu vernichten. Vayne reicht Farm. Champions wie Caitlyn haben ein relativ stabiles Laning gegen Graves, man darf den Gegner nur nicht Graves+Soraka spielen lassen. Dann beginnt Graves echt extrem nervig zu werden auf der Bot-Lane. Ansonsten einfach sehr aggressiv gegen ihn spielen. Die CDs seines Supporters nutzen um ihn konstant unter Druck zu setzen. Je mehr desto besser. Dabei darf man nur nie zu viel Risiko eingehen, sonst stirbt man, schenkt ihm einen Kill und die Lane ist so gut wie verloren :-)


----------



## Oníshanu (14. Dezember 2011)

Vayne: Nicht leicht zu spielen in der Lane da man sich gleichzeitig drauf konzentrieren muss zu Lasthitten und den Gegner im Auge behalten
Cait:	Leichter zu spielen in der Lane, gute Range und nen netten Farmskill, fällt aber wie schon gesagt im Lategame gegenüber Vayne ab

Mein Favorit für die Botlane bleibt Tristana oder Sivir, besonders wenn man gegen Cait spielt und free Mana durch die Fallen bekommt


----------



## tonygt (14. Dezember 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Graves hat ein entscheidendes Problem: im Vergleich zu anderen Carrys baut er im Late-Game ziemlich ab. Vayne hat ein schwaches Early, aber sie braucht ihre Lane nicht zu dominieren um das Gegnerteam im Late-Game zu vernichten. Vayne reicht Farm. Champions wie Caitlyn haben ein relativ stabiles Laning gegen Graves, man darf den Gegner nur nicht Graves+Soraka spielen lassen. Dann beginnt Graves echt extrem nervig zu werden auf der Bot-Lane. Ansonsten einfach sehr aggressiv gegen ihn spielen. Die CDs seines Supporters nutzen um ihn konstant unter Druck zu setzen. Je mehr desto besser. Dabei darf man nur nie zu viel Risiko eingehen, sonst stirbt man, schenkt ihm einen Kill und die Lane ist so gut wie verloren :-)



Das er im Late abbaut stimmt, er macht ohne Frage nicht soviel damage wie andere Carrys, überlebt aber immer noch sehr lange dank hoher Deff werte und ist damit nicht so einfaches First Target wie andere Ad Carrys. Dann am besten noch ein Guardians Angel und man hat in Team fights echte Focus Problem und sein Damage ist immer noch beachtlich von seinem W wollen wir gar nicht reden. Ich hab genügend Games gegen Graves mit meinem Team gespielt um sagen zu können das er immer noch extrem stark ist und im Late definitiv nicht so schwach wird das er useless ist.


----------



## Pente (14. Dezember 2011)

Von useless ist er extrem weit entfernt. Das ist wohl wahr. Graves ist auch definitiv einen Bann wert wenn man weiss, dass die eigene Botlane damit Probleme hat. Ein gefeedeter Graves ist wirklich kein Spaß. Vor allem wenn er mehr als Bruiser baut als auf AD-Carry bekommt man enorme Problem sobald man ihn feeded.

Zum Thema Fokus: mit high-range Carrys bietet sich fifo (first in first out) mehr an als gezielt bestimmte Positionen zu fokusen. Viele Teams verlieren oft den Teamfight weil sie mit 5 Mann durch das komplette Gegnerteam laufen in der Hoffnung, dass sie den gegnerischen AD bekommen. Gerade im Mid-Game ist das oftmals ein fataler Fehler der auch schnell zum Ace für den Gegner führen kann.

Problem: wenn der Gegner gut spielt und ein gutes Positioning hat wird es hart ihren AD zu fokusen, da dieser immer hinter Junger+Bruiser steht. Man engaged also an Jungler+Bruiser vorbei und begibt sich direkt in Range des kompletten Teams. So tanky kann man meist nichtmal im Late-Game sein, dass man den kompletten Schaden aller Gegner überlebt. Es reicht oftmals einfach aus die gegnerischen Carries, die ihrem engagendem Spieler folgen mit CC zu kontrolieren und die Spieler nach dem fifo Prinzip nacheinander zu töten. Man geht während dem gesamten Kampf kein Risiko ein weil die eigenen Carrys stets nur das erste ihnen Nahe Ziel fokusen. Es gibt auch keine Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten über die Wahl des Ziels, jeder weiss was er zu fokusen hat. Und ganz klar ist natürlich, dass die Weichen Ziele (sofern sie zusammen engagen) immer zuerst kommen


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Dezember 2011)

man merkt das Pente auf Ahri wartet, sonst würde er heute nicht so oft posten


----------



## Pente (14. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> man merkt das Pente auf Ahri wartet, sonst würde er heute nicht so oft posten


Nicht direkt. Das warten trifft zu, aber mit dem neuen Champion hat es nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

Also ich find's ja echt toll, dass ihr hier über die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Carrys diskutiert, aber da ich noch keine 2 Wochen LoL spiele und vom Tuten und Blasen (haha, sie hat Blasen gesagt  ) keine Ahnung hab, fänd ich's toll, wenn ihr ein paar Sachen eurer Diskussion vielleicht übersetzen könntet. 



> mit high-range Carrys bietet sich fifo (first in first out) mehr an als gezielt bestimmte Positionen zu fokusen



Ist Cait denn ein "high-range Carry"? Und was zum Teufel heißt "first in first out"?  

Ich fühl mich wie jemand, der bei hochgestochenen Fachgesprächen eine Frage stellt und zwar viel zurück bekommt, aber davon nur extrem wenig versteht :/


----------



## Pente (14. Dezember 2011)

*AD-Carrys:*
Ashe, Caitlyn, Corki, Ezreal, Graves, Kog'Maw, Miss Fortune, Sivir, Tristana, Twitch, Urgot, Vayne

Diese Champions haben verschiedene Reichweiten für ihre Auto-Attacken. Caitlyn hat eine sehr hohe Reichweite für ihre Auto-Attacken, Vayne hingegen eine relativ kleine. Caitlyn ist somit definitv ein high-range Carry. Sie kann sehr weit hinten stehen und Schaden machen, Vayne und Graves müssen relativ nah an ihre Ziele ran um ihnen Schaden zufügen zu können.

First in first out ist ein Prinzip. Es bezeichnet im Grunde die Taktik, dass man das erste Ziel das sich einem bietet fokussiert und tötet. Hierbei spielt es absolut keine Rolle ob es nun ein Tank ist oder nicht. Diese Taktik sieht man bei eingespielten Teams relativ häufig. Als Beispiel: ein Rammus rollt auf seine Gegner zu, automatisch machen alle auf Rammus Schaden um ihn nach Möglichkeit schon tot zu haben bevor er sein Ziel erreicht. Klar ist er Tank, aber er ist nicht unsterblich. Diese Taktik funktioniert mit AD Carrys die eine sehr hohe Reichweite haben enorm gut, da sie hinter ihrem eigenem Team relativ sicher stehen und konstant einfach nur Schaden verursachen können. Wichtig hierbei ist, dass die Taktik natürlich nicht immer zum Sieg führt und man grundlegend natürlich lieber die weichen Ziele des Gegners zuerst tötet. Frische / neue Teams sollten sich jedoch darüber im klaren sein, dass es diese FIFO Taktik gibt und, dass diese bei eingespielten Teams so gut sitzt, dass die Tanks im nu schmelzen und oftmals ihrer Tankaufgabe somit nicht mehr gerecht werden können.


----------



## tonygt (14. Dezember 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Von useless ist er extrem weit entfernt. Das ist wohl wahr. Graves ist auch definitiv einen Bann wert wenn man weiss, dass die eigene Botlane damit Probleme hat. Ein gefeedeter Graves ist wirklich kein Spaß. Vor allem wenn er mehr als Bruiser baut als auf AD-Carry bekommt man enorme Problem sobald man ihn feeded.
> 
> Zum Thema Fokus: mit high-range Carrys bietet sich fifo (first in first out) mehr an als gezielt bestimmte Positionen zu fokusen. Viele Teams verlieren oft den Teamfight weil sie mit 5 Mann durch das komplette Gegnerteam laufen in der Hoffnung, dass sie den gegnerischen AD bekommen. Gerade im Mid-Game ist das oftmals ein fataler Fehler der auch schnell zum Ace für den Gegner führen kann.
> 
> Problem: wenn der Gegner gut spielt und ein gutes Positioning hat wird es hart ihren AD zu fokusen, da dieser immer hinter Junger+Bruiser steht. Man engaged also an Jungler+Bruiser vorbei und begibt sich direkt in Range des kompletten Teams. So tanky kann man meist nichtmal im Late-Game sein, dass man den kompletten Schaden aller Gegner überlebt. Es reicht oftmals einfach aus die gegnerischen Carries, die ihrem engagendem Spieler folgen mit CC zu kontrolieren und die Spieler nach dem fifo Prinzip nacheinander zu töten. Man geht während dem gesamten Kampf kein Risiko ein weil die eigenen Carrys stets nur das erste ihnen Nahe Ziel fokusen. Es gibt auch keine Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten über die Wahl des Ziels, jeder weiss was er zu fokusen hat. Und ganz klar ist natürlich, dass die Weichen Ziele (sofern sie zusammen engagen) immer zuerst kommen



Das ist aber abhängig davon was für ein Line up man fährt, wenn man ein Line up hat das zwar guten Damage guten CC aber vieleicht keine krassen ultis hat ist das fifo Prinzip ohne frage sehr gut.

Kurze erklärung für Schneemaus es wird immer der gefocust, der in Reichweite ist und der Focus auch sofort gewechselt sobald jemand anderes in Reichweite ist.
Wenn man allerdings Line ups hat die eine Morg, Galio, Nunu, Kennen, Gragas, WW, Noc usw usw. also Line ups in denen man mit Ultis entweder ganz speziell Gegner rauspickt oder das Focusen von Squishees weniger ein Prob ist, da alle erst mal gestunt sind oder versuchen aus der Ulti rauskommen oder man das Team splitted, macht das Prinzip nicht allzu viel Sinn. Da lohnt es sich dann einfach direkt durchzurennen bzw. also kennen oder Morg direkt über die Bruiser reinflashen ulti an Squishee nuken, danach je nach Situation Bruiser oder andere Squishees Focusen.

Mir ist langweilig weil ich auf den neuen Patch warte bzw. auf eine Champion Preview, um zu sehen wie sie ist. Für mich sieht sie nach einem sehr coolen Mid Champ aus.
Und sie erinnert mich sowas an Naruto ihr Design ist Hunderpro von Narutos Kyubi abgeguckt und der Avatar von ihr sieht sowas von nach Manga aus bzw. extrem nach Garen.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Dezember 2011)

@Pente, das ist auch der Grund warum es in anderen MOBAs keine Tanks gibt.
Ich habe vorhin ausversehen Dominion gespielt (und war mir in der Teamauswahl darüber nicht im klaren) und hatte wegen der Merkwürdigen Picks meiner Mates noch Ryze genommen, was erstaunlich gut funktioniert hat.. ich war schockiert!


----------



## tonygt (14. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Pente, das ist auch der Grund warum es in anderen MOBAs keine Tanks gibt.
> Ich habe vorhin ausversehen Dominion gespielt (und war mir in der Teamauswahl darüber nicht im klaren) und hatte wegen der Merkwürdigen Picks meiner Mates noch Ryze genommen, was erstaunlich gut funktioniert hat.. ich war schockiert!



Hatte ich ganz am Anfang als sie das geändert haben auch, ich als Cassio unser Lee mit Smite wollte jungeln wir ham die Gegner zerpflückt.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Pente, das ist auch der Grund warum es in anderen MOBAs keine Tanks gibt.
> Ich habe vorhin ausversehen Dominion gespielt (und war mir in der Teamauswahl darüber nicht im klaren) und hatte wegen der Merkwürdigen Picks meiner Mates noch Ryze genommen, was erstaunlich gut funktioniert hat.. ich war schockiert!



ryze auf dominion ist doch extrem genial. fähigkeiten spamen ohne oom zu gehen stack doch die tear wie nix


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Alle zu beschäftigt mit dem neuen Champ oder was ist hier los ?


----------



## tonygt (16. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alle zu beschäftigt mit dem neuen Champ oder was ist hier los ?



Schön wärs wird ja immer gebannt -.-"


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schön wärs wird ja immer gebannt -.-"



Schon mal an nicht ranked gedacht ?


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Dezember 2011)

ich antworte auf fast jeden beitrag aber auf monologe hab ich keine lust^^


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schon mal an nicht ranked gedacht ?



ich spiele auch normals nur noch mit draft, das macht mehr spaß 

btw: doppelpost, steinigt mich


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich spiele auch normals nur noch mit draft, das macht mehr spaß
> 
> btw: doppelpost, steinigt mich






Ich will Lee Sin spielen :c


----------



## tonygt (16. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schon mal an nicht ranked gedacht ?



Spiel auch in Normal Games draft, ist einfach besser bis auf das ich immer Last Pick bin und Ahri immer gebannt wird. 
Grade mal just for fun angefangen zu zählen, wie oft ich Last Pick bin mal gucken wieviel ich nach 30 Games hab. Sind jetzt schon 5 Last Picks hintereinander.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Dezember 2011)

kann 2 gründe haben: 1) dein normales elo ist immer das niedrigste. kann durch häufiger gewinnen behoben werden
				    2) du kommst ständig in premades mit 3oder größer rein. kann behoben werden durch eigenes premade mit min3 spielern

ich hab dich spielen sehen und bin für ersteres


----------



## tonygt (16. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> kann 2 gründe haben: 1) dein normales elo ist immer das niedrigste. kann durch häufiger gewinnen behoben werden
> 2) du kommst ständig in premades mit 3oder größer rein. kann behoben werden durch eigenes premade mit min3 spielern
> 
> ich hab dich spielen sehen und bin für ersteres



Bei 80 Mehr Wins als Loses im Normal Game und knapp 1,5k Solo Quere Elo mit 70% Win Ratio, würde ich erstes wohl wegstreichen. Wobei atm mal wieder der Wurm drin ist, Leaver oder Noob Premades und ich seit sage und schreibe 8(Edit:9) Games Last Pick habe und muss immer scheiss Positionen spielen. Würd gern mal wieder mit Mid regeln.


----------



## Pente (17. Dezember 2011)

Das Normal-Elo entscheidet nicht welche Pick-Position man hat. In Normal-Games spielt es keine Rolle. Melde einfach mal als Team paarmal in Folge Normal-Draft an und du wirst sehen, dass sich die Reihenfolge immer ein wenig verändert :-)

Premades haben in Normal-Draft Vorrang. Wenn man zu dritt anmeldet ist man immer unter den ersten dreien die picken.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sona trololo


----------



## skyline930 (19. Dezember 2011)

KHSAGDASKJDASDKASLD ragefaceroll ich hasse dieses Spiel.

90% meiner Losses sind einfach nur wegen Idiotenmates. Normalerweise schieb ich es nicht auf andere, aber wenn ich als Ranged AD Bot solo gegen 2 bin weil unser Lastpick sich entscheidet Wukong als "Support" zu picken und dann roamed, ich dabei 40 CS und nen Doublekill aufgrund von Greed vorne liege, dann im Laufe des Spiels 8/2 stehe, locker 5 Leute carryen kann, ich es dann aber verliere weil jeder nur für seine eigene K/D spielt, läuft was falsch.

Und so oder so ähnlich ist es in jedem spiel. Oder Permaflamer. Dominion, ich erster mit 1700 punkten, random nap letzter mit 800 flamed mich von wegen l2p noob etc. Oder Leaver. Oder Afkler. Oder AFK typen die gar nicht afk sind aber nicht weiterspielen wollen weil sie sagen wir hätten verloren (Cool story bro, wir lagen letztes Game 3 Kills, 2 Drags, 2 Türme vorne, 1 sehr frühen nicht genutzten baron hinten. Gefeedete und gefarmte Carrys, leider nicht genug um 4v5 zu gewinnen. -.-)

Bullshit. :s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (19. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> (BILD)



"im going to look for some girl"


----------



## tonygt (19. Dezember 2011)

@Olli was ist daran besonders ganz normal Supp stats bzw. eig sogar schlechte stats weil du Kills hast  

@Skyline Such dir Premades dann kannst du die Leute wenigsten anragen wenn sie failen 
Die leaven dann zwar manchmal auch aber was solls ^^ bzw. gehen dann ausm TS. Heute erst wieder gehabt mit 4 Leuten aus meinen Team und einer Freundin gespielt sie als Shaco Jungle. Sie war im ganzen Game 4 mal erfolglos Ganken und ist bei einem Gank sogar gestorben, darauf mein Kommentar: Mit einem Shaco nicht Counterzujunglen, nicht dauerzuganken ist einfach fail, Shaco ohne Feed ist so useless im Late vor allem wenn die Gegner feed haben. Darauf ging sie ausm ts


----------



## Pente (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja Ragen ist selten der Weg zum Ziel. Gerade im Premade Team sollte man das komplett unterlassen. Solo-Queue ist da eine gute Therapie. Einfach viel Solo-Queue spielen und es unterlassen andere zu flamen oder zu ragen. Man sieht echt so enorm viel schlechtes Gameplay in Solo-Queue, dass man in Premade-Games wesentlich gelassener ist. Ragen und Flamen führt nur zur schlechten Stimmung und das führt unweigerlich dazu, dass die Spielweise sich verschlechtert. Wir haben schon zahlreiche ESL Liga-Spiele und Go4LoL Turniere gespielt und klar haben wir nicht nur gewonnen, sondern wurden oft auch deutlich geschlagen. League of Legends ist wie Fußball, man spielt nicht jeden Tag gleich gut und man kann auch nicht immer gewinnen. Das muss man einfach akzeptieren. Als Team gewinnt und verliert man gemeinsam. Klar ist es wichtig Fehler zu erkennen und aus ihnen zu lernen, aber derartiges bespricht man am Besten nach dem Spiel in Ruhe.

Wer ernste Probleme damit hat seine Emotionen zu unterdrücken: spielt Support! Als guter Support spielt ihr eine Schlüsselrolle im Team und könnt euch dennoch entspannen und zurück lehnen. Wenn ihr Teamfights verliert ist es zu 99% nie euer eigenes Verschulden. Klar seid ihr ganz und gar auf euer Team angewiesen, aber genau so lernt ihr, dass relaxen die einzige Methode ist ein Spiel das im Early / Mid schlecht lief noch im Late-Game zu drehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Dezember 2011)

Hab gestern 9/1/5 mit Malphite gespielt, Teamstats waren 14/31. Ich habe derzeit auch keine Lust mehr auf LoL allerdings hat sich das Problem eben gerade selbst geregelt in Form eines Dota2 Keys, gnihihi.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> @Skyline Such dir Premades dann kannst du die Leute wenigsten anragen wenn sie failen
> Die leaven dann zwar manchmal auch aber was solls ^^ bzw. gehen dann ausm TS. Heute erst wieder gehabt mit 4 Leuten aus meinen Team und einer Freundin gespielt sie als Shaco Jungle. Sie war im ganzen Game 4 mal erfolglos Ganken und ist bei einem Gank sogar gestorben, darauf mein Kommentar: Mit einem Shaco nicht Counterzujunglen, nicht dauerzuganken ist einfach fail, Shaco ohne Feed ist so useless im Late vor allem wenn die Gegner feed haben. Darauf ging sie ausm ts


bei 4 erfolglosen ganks ist shaco schon so hinter dem anderen jungle hinter her, das er im prinzip 24/7 den jungle farmen muss. denn kein gold lassen zukünftige ganks erst recht nicht besser werden. dazu kommt das counter junglen doch nen ziemlich tritt verpasst bekommen hat, da hilft das banking system auch nicht viel.


----------



## skyline930 (20. Dezember 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Naja Ragen ist selten der Weg zum Ziel. Gerade im Premade Team sollte man das komplett unterlassen. Solo-Queue ist da eine gute Therapie. Einfach viel Solo-Queue spielen und es unterlassen andere zu flamen oder zu ragen. Man sieht echt so enorm viel schlechtes Gameplay in Solo-Queue, dass man in Premade-Games wesentlich gelassener ist. Ragen und Flamen führt nur zur schlechten Stimmung und das führt unweigerlich dazu, dass die Spielweise sich verschlechtert. Wir haben schon zahlreiche ESL Liga-Spiele und Go4LoL Turniere gespielt und klar haben wir nicht nur gewonnen, sondern wurden oft auch deutlich geschlagen. League of Legends ist wie Fußball, man spielt nicht jeden Tag gleich gut und man kann auch nicht immer gewinnen. Das muss man einfach akzeptieren. Als Team gewinnt und verliert man gemeinsam. Klar ist es wichtig Fehler zu erkennen und aus ihnen zu lernen, aber derartiges bespricht man am Besten nach dem Spiel in Ruhe.
> 
> Wer ernste Probleme damit hat seine Emotionen zu unterdrücken: spielt Support! Als guter Support spielt ihr eine Schlüsselrolle im Team und könnt euch dennoch entspannen und zurück lehnen. Wenn ihr Teamfights verliert ist es zu 99% nie euer eigenes Verschulden. Klar seid ihr ganz und gar auf euer Team angewiesen, aber genau so lernt ihr, dass relaxen die einzige Methode ist ein Spiel das im Early / Mid schlecht lief noch im Late-Game zu drehen.



Im Spiel selbst bin ich eigentlich ruhig, in Premades sowieso. Das Problem (zumindest bei mir) ist nicht das ich verloren habe, sondern wenn man Spiele, bei denen eigentlich nach 5 Minuten Freewein feststeht noch wegen völlig idiotischem und TOTAL anfängerhaften Versagen andere verliert.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> @Olli was ist daran besonders ganz normal Supp stats bzw. eig sogar schlechte stats weil du Kills hast



Naja waren meine ersten beiden Matches mit Sona


----------



## Pente (20. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hab gestern 9/1/5 mit Malphite gespielt, Teamstats waren 14/31. Ich habe derzeit auch keine Lust mehr auf LoL allerdings hat sich das Problem eben gerade selbst geregelt in Form eines Dota2 Keys, gnihihi.


Muss sagen, dass mich DotA 2 bisher nicht sehr überzeugen konnte. In DotA 2 ist es wie in DotA: man merkt sehr früh und sehr schnell im Spiel wenn man besser spielt als der Gegner. DotA snowballed extrem schnell in eine Richtung und solche Games dann noch zu drehen ist eine Seltenheit und dauert dann auch Ewigkeiten.


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Muss sagen, dass mich DotA 2 bisher nicht sehr überzeugen konnte. In DotA 2 ist es wie in DotA: man merkt sehr früh und sehr schnell im Spiel wenn man besser spielt als der Gegner. DotA snowballed extrem schnell in eine Richtung und solche Games dann noch zu drehen ist eine Seltenheit und dauert dann auch Ewigkeiten.



Geht mir ähnlich mich reizt dota nicht kann aber auch daran das ich dota nie gespielt habe und das was man bis jetzt so gehört habe mich nicht davon überzeugen kann. Bin mit LOL ganz zufrieden atm macht halt spaß wenn man gewinnt . Ich fahr einfach ne gute Combi aus nen paar Rankeds einige Normals und wenn die Leute da sind, mit meinem Team spielen und wenns mir doch auf die nerven geht erst mal entspannt ne Runde Skyrim spielen


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Dezember 2011)

DotA ist aufgrund der harten Fehlerbestrafung eigentlich ein Spiel was eine extrem dünne Schneide hat welche entscheidet ob man das Spiel gerade dominiert oder verliert - also eigentlich ist es sogar eher untypisch wenn überhaupt mal ein Match vonstatten geht ohne das heftigste Wendungen drin vorkommen - ich weiß ja nicht welche DotA-Version oder auf welchem Level du DotA gespielt hast aber das stimmt so nicht.
Diese persönlichen "phew, das Spiel nochmal gedreht"-Erfahrungen habe ich in DotA deutlich öfter als in LoL, was aber auch daran liegen kann das ich zweiteres nie auf höherem Niveau gespielt habe.


----------



## Pente (21. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> DotA ist aufgrund der harten Fehlerbestrafung eigentlich ein Spiel was eine extrem dünne Schneide hat welche entscheidet ob man das Spiel gerade dominiert oder verliert - also eigentlich ist es sogar eher untypisch wenn überhaupt mal ein Match vonstatten geht ohne das heftigste Wendungen drin vorkommen - ich weiß ja nicht welche DotA-Version oder auf welchem Level du DotA gespielt hast aber das stimmt so nicht.
> Diese persönlichen "phew, das Spiel nochmal gedreht"-Erfahrungen habe ich in DotA deutlich öfter als in LoL, was aber auch daran liegen kann das ich zweiteres nie auf höherem Niveau gespielt habe.


Ich habe 8 Games in der DotA 2 Beta gespielt und 7 davon gewonnen. Jeder noch so kleine Fehler wird bestraft und genau das ist der Grund wieso es auch nie so erfolgreich wie LoL werden kann. Es ist nicht "Massenkompatibel". Im direkten Vergleich ist es zu komplex, zu kompliziert und zu unübersichtlich. Minions denien, Tower denien, Spieler denien ... 80% der LoL Spieler sind schon mit Last-Hitten überfordert, wie es aussieht, wenn man mit Denie spielt sieht man in der DotA 2 Beta. Klar gibt es auch da extrem gute und extrem schlechte Spieler, aber und das muss man leider sagen: die Schere zwischen gut und schlecht geht extrem schnell und weit auseinander. Das Frustlevel in DotA ist einfach deutlich höher als in League of Legends. In den meisten Spielen war es ziemlich schnell so weit, dass wir zu zweit vier der Gegner ohne Probleme zerlegt haben. Wer Last-Hitten, Denien und Harrassen unter einen Hut bringt, der hat in DotA 2 jede Menge Spaß.

Man muss ja nur einmal HoN ansehen, dann sieht man wie "unbeliebt" derart komplexe Spiele sind. LoL hat das Genre wirklich auf das Minimum reduziert und deswegen hat es so einen riesen erfolg. Es ist für Einsteiger leicht zugänglich und man kann, wenn man will, schnell besser werden. In DotA ist es ein harter und steiniger Weg bis man das alles mal unter einen Hut bringt :-)


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2011)

Naja den Erfolgsvergleich zwischen HoN und LoL sollte man so oberflächlich nicht ziehen, LoL hat seinem Erfolg auch seinem von anfang an konsequenten F2P Modells zu verdanken. Ich persönlich habe alles recht ausführlich gespielt - das klassische DotA sogar bis in den kompetetiven Bereich, HoN so semiprofessionell auf eine 1850er+ MMR hoch und LoL nur im untersten Niveau-Bereich denn da bin ich vorn paar Tagen überhaupt erst lv 30 geworden - ich meine aber mir ein Urteil bilden zu dürfen und das lautet:
Die Spiele haben allesamt eine andere Zielgruppe und daher auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung. 

Erfolg ist immer so eine subjektive Sache, eigentlich müsste man Umsatzzahlen der entsprechenden Projekte sehen um da was vergleichen zu können und außerdem muss man eine gewisse Transparenz dafür schaffen. 

//e
Scheiß DotA, jetzt ists halb 2 und ich muss um 8 in die Uni.. naja bin mal meine Zähne putzen.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle, ohne dir jetzt was unterstellen zu wollen, aber bist schon mit einer vorgefassten Meinung an LoL ran gegangen. Meine mich zu erinnern das dein erster Post hier, dass du grad lol angefangen hast direkt ein "aber dota..." enthielt. Ich für meinen teil halte es wie Pente. Persönlich finde ich auch LoLs Weg besser fürs kompetitive Spielen, denn desto einsteiger freundlicher ein Spiel ist, um so größer ist die Basis aus der sich kompetitive Spieler rekrutieren lassen.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht was der Diss gerade soll, die letzten Monate habe ich mich ausschließlich mit LoL befasst was MOBAs anging und bin daher natürlich auch von meiner Ursprünglichen Meinung - welche sich übrigens auf die LoL-Beta bezogen hat (ist halt ne Weile her) - großteils weg.

//edit
Mit diesem Teil aus meinem ersten Post gehe ich aber auch noch heute konform:





Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hab ebenfalls beides gespielt und kann das was du sagst nur unterschreiben. Die Fähigkeiten bei LoL gehen in der Map ziemlich unter, wobei man sich da dran noch einigermaßen gewöhnt, viel schlimmer finde ich direction-missile-skills die nach nem 3/4 Screen schon verpuffen und so weiter, viele FÄhigkeiten haben einfach zu wenig oder zuviel Range und daher entsteht auch das was du bereits sagtest, nämlich das LoL viel zu leicht ist.



An die Animationen und Fähigkeiten gewöhnt man sich, es wird übersichtlich wenn man es ne Zeit lang spielt, daher kann man das "einigermaßen" streichen und die Fähigkeiten die Aiming, Timing usw. fordern sind mir zu wenig oder zu mau. Heute wie damals.


----------



## Pente (21. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Naja den Erfolgsvergleich zwischen HoN und LoL sollte man so oberflächlich nicht ziehen, LoL hat seinem Erfolg auch seinem von anfang an konsequenten F2P Modells zu verdanken. Ich persönlich habe alles recht ausführlich gespielt - das klassische DotA sogar bis in den kompetetiven Bereich, HoN so semiprofessionell auf eine 1850er+ MMR hoch und LoL nur im untersten Niveau-Bereich denn da bin ich vorn paar Tagen überhaupt erst lv 30 geworden - ich meine aber mir ein Urteil bilden zu dürfen und das lautet:
> Die Spiele haben allesamt eine andere Zielgruppe und daher auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
> 
> Erfolg ist immer so eine subjektive Sache, eigentlich müsste man Umsatzzahlen der entsprechenden Projekte sehen um da was vergleichen zu können und außerdem muss man eine gewisse Transparenz dafür schaffen.
> ...



Das ist so leider nicht ganz korrekt. Alle drei Spiele fallen in das Genre MOBA und alle drei Spiele richten sich an Fans von DotA. Der grundlegendste Unterschied zwischen diesen drei Spielen ist einfach, dass HoN und DotA 2 versuchen dem Spieler ein möglichst DotA nahes Erlebnis mit besserer Oberfläche und Grafik zu bieten. LoL hingegen hat das Spielprinzip entkernt. Die Karte von LoL ist nicht ganz so verschlungen und verworren wie in DotA. In DotA / DotA 2 z.B. ist der Weg vom eigenem Turm zum gegnerischem Turm auf der Lane extrem lang und es gibt zahlreiche Möglichkeiten dort geganked zu werden. LoL hat einen deutlich kürzeren Weg zwischen beiden Towern und die Lanes sind dadurch nicht ganz so anfällig für Ganks wie in DotA. LoL hat sich ebenfalls dafür entschieden das komplette Denie-System einfach wegzulassen. In DotA und HoN muss man denien, tut man es nicht, wird man nie eine Chance haben erfolgreich DotA zu spielen. Vieles was es in DotA nur als Item gibt, hat LoL via Summoner-Spells ins Spiel integriert und somit praktisch Platz für mehr Items bzw komplexere Item-Built-Varianten geschaffen. Rein vom Spielprinzip her gesehen ist LoL DotA-Light. Selbst als totaler Neueinsteiger gelingt es einem relativ schnell erste Erfolge zu verbuchen und ins Spiel rein zu kommen. 

Den Erfolg aller drei Spieler kann man relativ leicht vergleichen und rein aus beruflichen Gründen beobachte ich die Entwicklung dieser Spiele schon sehr lange. Die DotA 2 Star Championship, zeitgleich mit der WCG in Korea, hatte ein Peak von ca 10.000 Viewern. Der LoL Spieler HotshotGG erreicht pro Tag dieses Peak locker und doppelt es meist sogar noch. Und hier rede ich nicht von wichtigen Turnieren oder so, sondern einfach von einem Spieler der da sitzt und Solo-Queue spielt. 200k+ Viewer sind bei LoL Turnieren keine Seltenheit. Klar hilft das Free2Play Model League of Legends noch mehr Spieler zu erreichen und sie, über kurz oder lang, an sich zu binden. Aber sowohl HoN als auch DotA 2 hätten sich ebenfalls für das Free2Play Konzept entscheiden können. Riot Games setzt im Jahr Milliarden um mit diesem Konzept und liegt damit weit über dem Umsatz von HoN. Bei DotA 2 wird es sich zeigen wie es sich verkauft, aber und das wird niemanden überraschen: ich glaube nicht, dass Valve langfristig auch nur ansatzweise soviel Geld mit DotA 2 verdienen kann, wie Riot mit LoL.

Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden welches Spiel ihm Spaß macht. Für mich persönlich war DotA 2, als ich es am Medientag auf der GC sah, eine riesen Enttäuschung. Im Bezug auf die Beta: DotA 2 macht einen riesen Spaß, ist aber im Grunde wirklich nicht viel anders als DotA. Einsteigerfreundlich sieht anders aus, leider. Dafür ist der Spectator-Modus und die Tatsache, dass man wirklich jedes x-beliebige Spiel ansehen kann, League of Legends um Längen voraus.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2011)

Du versteifst dich leider sehr darauf welches Spiel was für einen Erfolg hat und warum, das habe ich weder in Frage gestellt noch angezweifelt - ich meinte lediglich das man den Erfolg nicht rein an der Qualität eines Spieles festmachen kann da schon wirtschaftlich besser durchdachte Handlungen - da hat S2 klar gepatzt - diese Entscheidung vorfertigen können. Wenn du den Erfolg jetzt auf Viewern beziehst dann hat Riot ebenfalls alles richtig gemacht und gutes Timing und gutes Marketing bewiesen - hier muss ich mich aber an das DotA 2 Turnier auf der GC erinnern welches Viewer-peaks von über 1.000.000 hatte. Finde ich persönlich aber alles relativ nichtssagend und vorallem unbedeutend.

Letztendlich hast du mir auch keinen Grund geliefert wieso die Spiele nicht doch auf andere Zielgruppen aufbauen. Ich bin nachwievor der Meinung das der prozentuale Anteil der Spielerschaften die an Turnieren und an Ladderspielen teilnehmen in HoN und DotA höher als bei LoL - warum? Weil der Großteil der Spielerschaft von LoL Casuals sind. Das soll jetzt weder abwertend sein noch irgendwie verurteilend - es soll einfach nur sagen das LoL zwar 10x soviele Spieler hat wie z. B. HoN aber die meisten davon eben Gelegenheitsspieler sind, was man natürlich der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit und des F2P Modells zu verdanken hat - ich rede hier übrigens nicht von absoluten Zahlen. 

Ansonsten muss ich dir großteils recht geben, bei HoN muss ich noch einmal einhaken - denn seit der Ankündigung von DotA 2 hat sich S2 Games sehr bemüht von dem ursprünglichen DotA wegzukommen und das ist ihnen durch leichte bis schwerwiegende Änderungen des Metagames auch durchaus gelungen. Was heißen will das sich HoN taktisch, sowie spielerisch mitlerweile doch sehr anders anfühlt. 

Was DotA 2 angeht ist es ja aber genau das was DotA-Spieler wollen - die wollen ihr Ur-DotA auf technisch neuem Niveau - da ist man, wenn man sich Neuerungen erhofft natürlich enttäuscht. Spannend wirds bei DotA 2 wohl tatsächlich erst wenn das Spiel released ist und wir sehen dürfen was sie an neuen Mechaniken einführen - durch die neue Engine sind sie dahingehend ja nichtmehr so beschnitten.


----------



## Pente (21. Dezember 2011)

Unabhängig wie viele Spieler ein Spiel hat: der Anteil der Spieler die es professionell und beruflich spielen ist immer verschwindend gering. Der Prozentsatz dürfte hierbei sogar immer relativ gleich sein, denn je mehr Leute das Spiel spielen, desto mehr gute Spieler sind unter ihnen, desto mehr Sponsoren und Investoren finden sich die Teams unterstützen. Es gibt aktuell also deutlich mehr Pro-Teams in LoL als in HoN und DotA2, dennoch entspricht es prozentual gesehen den anderen beiden Spielen. Es ist, wie beim Fußball und bei allen anderen Sportarten auch: nur ein kleiner Teil ist so gut, dass er das hauptberuflich ausüben und damit Geld verdienen kann. Das hat mit der Ausrichtung und der Mechanik des Spiels absolut nichts zu tun. LoL hat mehr Casuals, weil es mehr Spieler hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Dezember 2011)

So, also nun muss ich mal meinen Senf zu Ahri ablassen: Ich mag sie eigentlich echt gerne. Ein bisschen muss ich noch lernen, mit dem E von ihr umzugehen und auch ihre Ulti klappt noch nicht so ganz, wie ich das gern hätte, aber doch, sie gefällt mir wirklich gut. Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Ahri gesammelt? =)


----------



## tonygt (27. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, also nun muss ich mal meinen Senf zu Ahri ablassen: Ich mag sie eigentlich echt gerne. Ein bisschen muss ich noch lernen, mit dem E von ihr umzugehen und auch ihre Ulti klappt noch nicht so ganz, wie ich das gern hätte, aber doch, sie gefällt mir wirklich gut. Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Ahri gesammelt? =)



Spiele Ahri schon seit Release und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit ihr. Im Early relativ stark man hat eine sehr gute Lane Kontroll dank Heal und ordentlich Aoe Damage. Je nachdem was man für Gegner hat kann man in der Mitte schon gut Kills sammeln falls nicht ist es einfach die Lane zu Pushen und danach ganken zu gehen dank der Ulti und dem Ranged Taunt kann man hier auch oftmalts Kills sammeln. Find nur ihre Ap Ratio fürs Late etwas gering, wenn man nicht krassen Feed hat also mindestens 2-3 Kills und 150 Cs+ ist der Damage bei nicht outfarmten Gegner manchmal etwas lächerlich, hüpft man 3 mal mit der Ulti rum schmeisst schein W und Q rein und irgendwie verlieren sie alle kein Leben. Eine ganz kleine erhöhung würde da vieleicht helfen find sie sonst aber eigentlich fine.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hab sie heute auch den halben Tag gespielt (freeweek ftw ) 

Eigentlich ein cooler Champ, interessantes Spellkit, wie immer die Standardschwäche von Combomages, wenn man die Q verkackt hat man gefühlte 90% dmg weniger, wenn man die E verkackt stirbt man im schlechtesten Fall 
Obwohl ich eingefleischter AP Mid bin, ist Ahri kein Champ für mich. Mag sein das ich nach Brand/LB verwöhnt bin, nämlich wenn ich meine Lane dominiere mein Team wortwörtlich carryen kann. Mit Ahri klappt das bei mir nicht, wahrscheinlich weil ich sie noch nicht allzugut kann, aber mir fehlt bei Ahri einfach der Singletarget schaden. Als Brand hau ich meine Ult ins Gegnerteam und kann einen focusen und töten. Genauso bei LB, QRWE-Kill und Beine in die Hand nehmen und auf CDs warten. Als Ahri hüpf ich wirklich irgendwo rum (wie tonygt) und mach nen recht annehmbaren AoE, aber das wars dann auch. Mir fehlt bei Ahri so ein bisschen der INYOURFACERAAAAWR-Spell. Zu vernachlässigen ist Ahri im Teamfight nicht, ohne Frage. Aber eine ernsthafte Gefahr ist sie mMn. nur für Glasscannon-Carrys. Und sogar ich Elo-Hell-Lowbob spiele ab und zu Atmog-Ranged-AD (Trollig, aber durchaus viable), bzw. Cleanse/QSS/Banshee/etc. 

Naja, 6.3k punkte angespart, morgen (hoffentlich -.-) gibts Viktor instabuy. Gefällt mir sehr sehr sehr sehr gut. Ist mir so eine Art Carry-Version von Swain, CC, Aoe, singletarget, DoTs, shield, ms, wtf 

Edit: Viktor patch unbestimmt auf irgendwann diese Woche verschoben WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY. Fu Riot. -.-


----------



## tonygt (28. Dezember 2011)

Würde ich so net unterstreichen allein schon der Long Range Taunt macht Ahri sehr Viable auch in High Elos. Ist einfach mega fies wenn sich ein Gegnerrisches Team zurückziehen will und mit Ulti und Taunt einfach jemanden rausziehst. Von daher auch nicht verwunderlich das man sie öfter auch bei den High Elo Streams sieht Shushei z.b. spielt sie realtiv oft aber auch sonst sieht man sie nicht so selten wie manch andere Carrys sogar öfter als Brand oder LB wobei das mein Subjektives empfinden ist 
Sie erfordert halt schon einiges an können da wie gesagt einmal ein Skillshot der Missed kann sehr sehr uncool werden ^^ auch ihre Ulti richtig einzusetzen ist nicht immer einfach.


----------



## skyline930 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag ja nicht das sie allgemein nicht viable ist, nur ich persönlich kann mit ihr nicht Carryn

ABER VIKTORRRRR 
Ich hab einen neuen Mage, der macht einfach so bock. Außerdem der Stylebonus! Verdammt, du hast nen roboterarm aufm Rücken der Laser schießt die Gegner anzünden?! omgwtfbbq 

Spaß beiseite, geiler Damage, der AoE Stun ist einfach nur noch geiler.

Genauere Infos kommen noch wenn ich ihn ein bisschen mehr gezockt hab.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab bis jetzt 3-4 mal gegen ihn gespielt und muss sagen ,das er noch nicht soviel gerissen hat und irgendwie eher lame ist.


----------



## daHexmax (30. Dezember 2011)

Noch bin ich auch auf keinen guten Viktor gestoßen, aber vllt muss man den Spielern auch einfach noch ein paar Tage geben, bis sie ihn drauf haben.
Und das ein Champion mal beim Release nicht durch Faceroll alles wegrockt, ist auch mal angenehm ;-)


----------



## tonygt (30. Dezember 2011)

Hatte gestern mein erstes Game gegen ihn als Morg. Auf der Lane fand ich ihn eher schwach dafür aber in Group Fights um so stärker, habe zwischen durch fast 1,2k Damage von seiner Ulti bekommen und auch sonst der Damage ist nciht von schlechten Eltern aber mal sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt erst 2 Leute gesehen die Viktor gespielt haben.


----------



## skyline930 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hab ihn bisher so gut wie immer gezockt wenn er nicht gepickt wurde. Das Laning ist relativ stark, da man wegen dem Shield in einem "direkten" kurzen Fight so gut wie immer weniger Damage als der Gegner bekommt. Auf Level 5-6 ist die Q ein extrem starker Harass.

In Teamfights? Muss ich dazu echt noch was sagen? AoE Slow, Stun, Silence, mit Augmenteath ein AoE Dot der alleine im Late mit Fullbuild ca. 200-300 Damage gibt. Die Ulti ist im Teamfight auch genial, Übertriebenster Schaden wenn die Gegner entscheiden die Wolke zu ignorieren.


----------



## tear_jerker (31. Dezember 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Hab ihn bisher so gut wie immer gezockt wenn er nicht gepickt wurde. Das Laning ist relativ stark, da man wegen dem Shield in einem "direkten" kurzen Fight so gut wie immer weniger Damage als der Gegner bekommt. Auf Level 5-6 ist die Q ein extrem starker Harass.



Welcher andere Mage lässt dich denn auf Viktors Q range rankommen? oO
Was ich den Foren entnehme ist AUgment: Death momentan die schlechteste Verbesserung seines Hexcores. Liegt wohl daran das die 30% momentan nur den Basedmg  berücksichtigen.
Die Verbesserung für sein Q hört sich da schon deutlich besser an. Er lässt sich damit als Tanky Ap bauen und hat genügend mobility


----------



## skyline930 (31. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Welcher andere Mage lässt dich denn auf Viktors Q range rankommen? oO
> Was ich den Foren entnehme ist AUgment: Death momentan die schlechteste Verbesserung seines Hexcores. Liegt wohl daran das die 30% momentan nur den Basedmg berücksichtigen.
> Die Verbesserung für sein Q hört sich da schon deutlich besser an. Er lässt sich damit als Tanky Ap bauen und hat genügend mobility



Das ist ja eben der Kernpunkt, du kassierst auch Schaden, nur eben im Normalfall weniger als der Gegner. Völlig klar das man sowas nicht gegen AP Sion oder LB macht.
Ich weiß es nicht (bin eig kaum in den LoL-Foren unterwegs), aber mir persönlich schien es nicht das die 30% nur den Basedamage berücksichtigen. Der Spell hat 250 Basedamage. 30% sind 83,33 Schaden. Die Ticks sind mMn pro Sekunde, also wären das 20,83 Schaden pro Tick - aufgerundet also 21 Schaden. Ich bin mir sogar sehr sicher das der bei mir keine 21 Schaden gemacht hat.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2012)

Ich persönlich finde das Veigar einer der stärksten Mages im Spiel ist. 
Mit ihm kann man auch mit einem nicht so gutem Early was reißen. Mir passiert es öfters das ich mit 0/1 oder 0/2 aus dem early rausgehe ,doch sobald man dann ein bisschen die lanes wechselt und ganked gleich ich die Stats dann meisten aus und geh mit positiven stats aus dem spiel.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

wenn du mit veigar dein early verkackst ist man im regelfall aber ziemlich am arsch. schließlich konntest du dein q nicht farmen und das aufzuholen dürfte schwierig werden. zumal veigar viel zu leicht gecountered wird. er ist gut wenn sich der gegner keinen kopp macht udn stur den ap in die mid schickt. aber lass mal nen talon oder sonstige jump champs gegen veigar spielen, oder einfach nur ryze.


----------



## tonygt (6. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn du mit veigar dein early verkackst ist man im regelfall aber ziemlich am arsch. schließlich konntest du dein q nicht farmen und das aufzuholen dürfte schwierig werden. zumal veigar viel zu leicht gecountered wird. er ist gut wenn sich der gegner keinen kopp macht udn stur den ap in die mid schickt. aber lass mal nen talon oder sonstige jump champs gegen veigar spielen, oder einfach nur ryze.



Hab Veigar jetzt 2 mal gespielt und war jedes Game gefeeded einmal mit 9/3 und einmal mit 17/6. Erste Game war ne Lux in der Mitte die auch echt schlecht war, war also realtiv einfach für mich zu farmen. Das andere mal nen Kennen und obwohl ich 2 mal von 3 Leute gegankt wurde und im Early 1/3 hatte. Kam ich trotzdem mit den erstens 3 Ap Items auf 800 Ap und hab die Leute immer noch geonhitted. Hatte in beiden Games 120 Ap aufwärts auf meiner Q, weil irgendwie kommst du immer dazu Q zu stacken, vor allem wenn du einfach später bissel farmen gehst, mit 2 Sec Cd auf der Q kannst du mindesten bei jeder Wave 4 Creeps mit Q killen wenn nicht sogar mehr.
Und Ryze gegen Veigar geht an sich auch nicht weil der Damage trade für Ryze immer negativ ausfällt, Ryze range ist zu kurz zum Harrassen indem moment wo du harrast, kann Veigar dich stunen du kriegst ne W/Q Combo und Veigar geht back und du hast 40% Life weniger und Veigar vieleicht 10%.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Januar 2012)

sorry tony , aber da steckt nee ganze menge quark in deiner aussage. wie willst du den mit einem ryze traden der banshees hat? noch dazu spielen vernünftige ryze mit ms quints und der dackelige veiger wird also da kaum raus kommen. dazu hat ryze keinen nennenswerten ap-wert damit veigars ult weh tut. 
einfach später bissel farmen gehen um q zu stacken als veigar will ich sehen. gegen ein vernünftiges team darfst du dich als veigar nach der lanephase nirgends alleine hin trauen, schon allein wegen der angesprochenen behebigkeit von veigar. und dann mal eben q farmen sprich damit lasthitten wenn man es im early nicht konnte dürfte selbst bei nur 2s cd ein krampf sein.


----------



## tonygt (7. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sorry tony , aber da steckt nee ganze menge quark in deiner aussage. wie willst du den mit einem ryze traden der banshees hat? noch dazu spielen vernünftige ryze mit ms quints und der dackelige veiger wird also da kaum raus kommen. dazu hat ryze keinen nennenswerten ap-wert damit veigars ult weh tut.
> einfach später bissel farmen gehen um q zu stacken als veigar will ich sehen. gegen ein vernünftiges team darfst du dich als veigar nach der lanephase nirgends alleine hin trauen, schon allein wegen der angesprochenen behebigkeit von veigar. und dann mal eben q farmen sprich damit lasthitten wenn man es im early nicht konnte dürfte selbst bei nur 2s cd ein krampf sein.



Und du hast als First item Banshees ? Bis man das als Ryze hat, ohne das man in der Mitte kills kriegt Banshees hat dauert es einige Zeit. Simple Rechnung je nachdem ob man mit Boots oder Mana Kristall startet, sind da schon mal die 450 mit Pots weg, Träne ist ein Musthave Item, weil man als Ryze nur auf Targets Skills machen kann und es genau wie Veigar darauf angewiesen ist etwas auf der Lane zu stacken. Von daher fällt Catalysator als First Item weg bzw. ist nicht umbeding zu empfehlen Banshees kostet 2,7k. Selbst bei gutem Farm dauert es seine Zeit bis man das Item hat es ist davon auszugehen, dass mal beide Mindestens Level 6 auf der Lane sind. Veigar kann ohne Probleme bis dahin sein Q schon auf fast 50+ stacken. Erster Blue sollte dann auch für Veigar bereit sein und danach kann man ohne Probs stacken. Veigar ist nicht langsamer als andere Ap Carrys von daher definitiv nicht so dackelig wie du ihn beschreibst. Abhängig davon wie gut oder schlecht der Ryze spielt bzw. Veigar, mag es sein das hin und wieder ein Q ohne einen Trade stattfindet. Aber an sich ist die Range vom Stun von Veigar groß genug um sogar einen Ryze mit MS zu erwischen. Von daher ist der Trade für Ryze immer sehr fraglich und Gefährlich. Das heisst entweder farmen einfach beide und warten auf Jungler Ganks womit man Ryze definitiv nicht als Counter gegen Veigar bezeichnen könnte, da Veigar faktisch mehr Vorteil aus einer Farm Mid zieht, als Ryze und sogar wenn Veigar gegankt wird und die Mitte verliert. 
Kann man am Ende noch farmen, einfach ansagen das man umbedingt Dicke Creep Waves braucht sich diese holen und versuchen nur mit Q last hitten einmal ne Doppelte oder Dreifache Creep wave bekommen und mit 2 Sec CD auf Q 70-80% der Wave gefarmt und man hat seinen Mid farm nachgeholt bzw. genug Ap und zum allein hintrauen ich werd wohl kaum den farm 3 Meter vorm Gegnerischen Tower holen, wenn dann sollte man die Map ausreichend gewarded haben oder ich nah genug am eigennen Tower sein.
Einzige definitive Vorteil von Ryze man hat nicht viel Ap, was im Mid und Late verhindert das Veigar Ryze two hittet allerdings ist dank 100% auf W und 120% auf R, Skallierung der Damage trotzdem hochgenug um Ryze oder andere extrem schnell aus den latschen zu hauen.
Von dem Standtpunkt aus, würde ich behaupten das meine Aussage genau gar keinen Quark enthällt.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Januar 2012)

wieso sollte denn bitte ein tear first item von ryze sein? sie ist core, aber muss nicht gerusht werden. oftmals geht man zuerst immer catalyst wegen den extra hp und mana. die tear wird später genauso schnell vollgestacked wie im early.
du kannst dir auch gern mal gute veigar guides angcuken wo die gegneraufstellung mti einbezogen wirds. bei ryze steht meistens immer "You got outpicked"
ein banshees brauch man nichtmal um veigars early als ryze zu versauen, da reicht schon der negatron.
und du meinst wenn du als veigar nachfarmen musst, das ihr mapcontrol habt?

edit: weiterhin bleibt es auch dabei das veigar nur als counterpick genommen werden kann. wenn noch kein mid char beim gegner ist und man veigar picked, dann kannst du sicher sein deine lane als veigar zu verlieren.


----------



## tonygt (7. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wieso sollte denn bitte ein tear first item von ryze sein? sie ist core, aber muss nicht gerusht werden. oftmals geht man zuerst immer catalyst wegen den extra hp und mana. die tear wird später genauso schnell vollgestacked wie im early.
> du kannst dir auch gern mal gute veigar guides angcuken wo die gegneraufstellung mti einbezogen wirds. bei ryze steht meistens immer "You got outpicked"
> ein banshees brauch man nichtmal um veigars early als ryze zu versauen, da reicht schon der negatron.
> und du meinst wenn du als veigar nachfarmen musst, das ihr mapcontrol habt?
> ...



Zu Guides steh ich inzwischen sehr zwiegespalten gibt genügend Guides die scheisse erzählen.
 Ich gehe als Ryze meistens als First Item auf Tear, weil mans ie einfach als First am besten stacken kann und sie extrem gut skalliert. Abgesehen davon ändert Tear oder Cata nichts an der Tatsache, das man nicht mit Banshees startet und dem entsprechend den Damage Trade am anfang verlieren wird und das ich gegen Ryze, mir dann einfach Void holen werden, sollte auch klar sein. Abgesehen davon natürlich kann ein guter Ryze Veigar countern ich würde Ryze aber nicht als kompletter counter bezeichnen, weil indem moment wo Veigar es wie ich schon sagte es schafft Ryze zu stunen fällt der Damage trade für ihn negativ aus.
 Und zum nachfarmen, keine Ahnung was du für Games spielst aber nur weil ich meine Mitte nicht Dominiere heisst das nicht, dass alle anderen Lanes automatisch verlieren, bzw. das unser Supporter keine Wards stellen kann, geschweige denn das ich nicht in der Lage bin an meinem Tower, wenns vieleicht sogar der zweite ist, Creeps zu farmen.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Januar 2012)

guides by 2k+ spielern sowie von der community bestätigte guides sind denke ich doch eine gute möglichkeit einen char spielen zu lernen.
merkst du nicht das du dir total wiedersprichst? wenn ich den trade mit tear verliere, warum sollte ich dann mit ihr starten? ryze hat zwar ein klar vorgegebenes build, aber das gute daran ist, das er zu keinem zeitpunkt eine bestimmte reihenfolge dabei eingehen muss. sprich ich kann sehr wohl mit catalyst starten und diesen zum banshees bauen und das werde ich garantiert auch machen wenn ich gegen jemand spiele dessen kombo von einem gelandeten zauber abhängt. noch dazu bin ich mit catalyst deutlich tankier.
als ryze kannst du deine tear zu jedem zeitpunkt im spiel stacken, bei ryze gibt es keinen punkt an dem sie nicht mehr lohnen würde.
wenn du deine lane verlierst, die restlichen lanes aber gewinnen, dann tritt die situation ein in der farm sowie blue buff auf dir verschwendet sind. der carry sollte lieber den farm nehmen um seine führung auszubauen. ist totaler quatsch den farm jemanden zu geben damit er von mies zu mittelmäßig wird anstat den carry von gut auf tatsächlich carry zu heben


----------



## tonygt (7. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> guides by 2k+ spielern sowie von der community bestätigte guides sind denke ich doch eine gute möglichkeit einen char spielen zu lernen.
> merkst du nicht das du dir total wiedersprichst? wenn ich den trade mit tear verliere, warum sollte ich dann mit ihr starten? ryze hat zwar ein klar vorgegebenes build, aber das gute daran ist, das er zu keinem zeitpunkt eine bestimmte reihenfolge dabei eingehen muss. sprich ich kann sehr wohl mit catalyst starten und diesen zum banshees bauen und das werde ich garantiert auch machen wenn ich gegen jemand spiele dessen kombo von einem gelandeten zauber abhängt. noch dazu bin ich mit catalyst deutlich tankier.
> als ryze kannst du deine tear zu jedem zeitpunkt im spiel stacken, bei ryze gibt es keinen punkt an dem sie nicht mehr lohnen würde.
> wenn du deine lane verlierst, die restlichen lanes aber gewinnen, dann tritt die situation ein in der farm sowie blue buff auf dir verschwendet sind. der carry sollte lieber den farm nehmen um seine führung auszubauen. ist totaler quatsch den farm jemanden zu geben damit er von mies zu mittelmäßig wird anstat den carry von gut auf tatsächlich carry zu heben



Meintest du den Guide ? 
http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=8021
Wie gesagt ich bin nicht der Meinung des Guides ich spreche von den Erfahrungen die ich gesammelt habe. Der Guide ist sowohl nicht übernmäßig geupvotet geschweige denn kann man sich sicher sein, ob seine "dich countert was auch immer" noch aktuell ist, da die neue Masteries das Balancing doch sehr entscheidend verändert haben und wie hoch der Autor ist konnte ich leider nicht herrausfinden, da ich ihn nicht gefunden haben.

Mekrst du nicht das du meine Aussagen total falsch verstehst. Wenn ich sage das ich meistens mit Tear anfange sage ich nicht das ich mit Tear anfange wenn ich gegen Veigar spiele. Trotzdem finde ich Tear nicht total verkehrt ich habe z.b. ein Item mit der ich aus einer "Farm mid "mehr Damage + ziehen kann als wenn ich mit Cata anfange. Abhängig davon wie der Gegnerische Veigar spielt und wie ich die Mid Lane einschätz.

Und nein einen ausgefarmen Carry zu sagen du bist eh outfarmt geh doch afk wir lassen lieber den anderen Carry farmen ist total Bullshit, allein schon wegen der Tatsache, dass es reichlich unütz ist wenn nur ein Carry überhaupt damage macht, aus dem einfachen Grund, das es in Group fights sinnvoller ist wenn mehrere Leute bzw. vor allem auch der Ap Carry damage macht, da dann mit einfachen Focusen des Ad Carrys der Group fight nicht sofort gewonnen ist, für die Gegner. Schönes beispiel mit Veigar ich hatte 0/2 in der Mitte mein Tower war down wurde 2 mal gegankt. Nachdem der Tower down war ging es größtenteils zu Groupfights über, ich habe mir dann einfach sobald sich die möglichkeit ergeben hat Creep waves und Jungel Creeps geholt und hatte am Ende 180 auf meiner Q und 17 Kills


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Meintest du den Guide ?
> http://www.solomid.n...ides.php?g=8021
> Wie gesagt ich bin nicht der Meinung des Guides ich spreche von den Erfahrungen die ich gesammelt habe. Der Guide ist sowohl nicht übernmäßig geupvotet geschweige denn kann man sich sicher sein, ob seine "dich countert was auch immer" noch aktuell ist, da die neue Masteries das Balancing doch sehr entscheidend verändert haben und wie hoch der Autor ist konnte ich leider nicht herrausfinden, da ich ihn nicht gefunden haben.
> 
> ...



der andere aktuelle guide(beide vor weniger als 1monat geupdated) sagen beide das selbe bezüglich ryze.
wenn die lane phase aufhört, wird dein carry wohl kaum ein volles build haben. vielleicht ein ie und pd plus tier 2 boots. 
als nächstes ist veigar kein ap carry, sondern ein anti mage. ryze hingegen kann sehr wohl als ap carry bezeichnet werden, da er nicht nach einer kombo nutzlos wird. nicht umsonst holen die meisten veigar noch ein dfg um am ende nicht wie ein blöder da zu stehen.
ein veigar ist in teamfights im übrigen schneller down als alles andere. 
das die gegner bei deinen 2(!) spielen zu blöd waren um den druck aufrecht zu erhalten wenn mid down ist, dann ist das kein beispiel für gutes veigar spiel sondern für ein schlechtes gegnerteam. wahrscheinlich sind die auch noch ohne qss und/oder mercs rumgelaufen.
Dabei hat veigar nicht nur probleme gegen ryze sondern wie gesagt gegen alles was jumpen kann und die meisten anderen ap mids aufgrund der größeren reichweite eines brand, cassio, xerath. diese pushen im übrigen die lane auch noch recht gut so das veigar am anfang schön versuchen kann unterm turm zu qn.
noch lustiger wirds wenn veigar gegen den fotm spielen darf: leblanc, veigar platzt ab lvl 2 einfach nur noch wenn er versuchen will mit q zu last hitten.


----------



## Pente (7. Januar 2012)

Lustige Diskussion 

Grundlegend hat Veigar ein ganz entscheidendes Problem: er hat keinen 100% Stun. Das klassische Duell ist Annie - Veigar in der Mitte. Jeder wartet darauf, dass der Gegner einen Fehler macht, es folgt ein Stun und damit zu 100% der Tod des anderen! Cleanse / Flash machen Veigar leider das Leben in der Mitte extrem schwer. In 90% der Fälle gewinne ich als Annie problemlos die Lane gegen Veigar, selbiges gilt mit Ryze. Veigar's Stun bietet zu viel Spielraum. Entweder man bewegt sich innerhalb des Käfigs oder außerhalb.

Bestes Beispiel: Veigar setzt den Käfig, Ryze ist außerhalb und somit eigentlich nicht in Range um seinen Cage zu treffen. Ein guter Ryze flashed nun in den Käfig von Veigar, setzt seinen Cage und Veigar stirbt spätestens am Ignite. Klar kann man als guter Veigar sowohl gegen Ryze als auch gegen Annie die Lane dominieren, aber im Grunde möchte man als Veigar nicht gegen Ryze spielen. Man macht mit dem Ulti nicht wirklich Schaden an Ryze (im Vergleich zu anderen AP Champs) und Ryze baut grundlegend (wie auch Galio) defensiv. Zwei Faktoren die man als Veigar nicht möchte. Selbiges gilt für LeBlanc. Diese beiden Champs müssen ihren Gegner auf der Lane dominieren, denn in Teamfights später sind sie weit schwächer als andere AP Carries. Sie halten zu wenig aus und nehmen, mit Glück, vor dem Sterben maximal einen Spieler mit in den Tod. Silence / CC oder guter Heal verhindert sogar das oftmals noch. 

Deshalb sieht man LeBlanc und Veigar auch so selten im kompetitivem Rahmen. Wenn man weiss wie man mit ihnen umgehen muss, sind sie zu leicht zu countern und spielen keine allzu große Rolle mehr im Spiel. Für Solo-Queue sind LeBlanc und Veigar jedoch weit bessere Picks als Ryze. Ryze hat ein enorm schwaches Early und das ist nicht sehr förderlich für die Solo-Queue. Wenn das Early schlecht / schwach ist, kann man das Team nur selten motivieren bis zum Late-Game zu spielen 

Hat alles vor und Nachteile, jeder Champion (bis auf Eve ) hat seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ich find's immer ganz cool wenn die Leute etwas spielen was sonst kaum einer spielt. Oftmals gewinnen sie ihre Lane dann allein schon weil die Gegner zu selten gegen den Champion gespielt haben und nicht so recht wissen was der Champion macht


----------



## skyline930 (7. Januar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Deshalb sieht man LeBlanc und Veigar auch so selten im kompetitivem Rahmen. Wenn man weiss wie man mit ihnen umgehen muss, sind sie zu leicht zu countern und spielen keine allzu große Rolle mehr im Spiel. Für Solo-Queue sind LeBlanc und Veigar jedoch weit bessere Picks als Ryze. Ryze hat ein enorm schwaches Early und das ist nicht sehr förderlich für die Solo-Queue. Wenn das Early schlecht / schwach ist, kann man das Team nur selten motivieren bis zum Late-Game zu spielen



Naja, ich finde das Early von Ryze gar nicht mehr so schwach. Klar, es gibt stärkere, aber v.a. der Range Buff auf die Q hat verdammt viel ausgemacht. Insgesamt kann man sagen: nach dem Rework ist Ryze meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlecht im Early.
Aber gut, du spielst in ner höheren Elo, kann sein das es da anders ist. 

LeBlanc vs Veigar mid ist übrigens ein Heidenspaß anzusehen. Ich glaub ich hab mehr Zeit mit der Kamera auf der midlane verbracht, als auf meiner eigenen. Auf Level 3 wirds schon sehr spaßig wenn beide ihre Kombos haben. Auf 6 - Lachanfälle garantiert. Beide zwar relativ aggressiv weil sie wissen das sie sich gegenseitig oneshotten, aber gleichzeitig haben beide Schiss  Das ist einfach so genial


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> LeBlanc vs Veigar mid ist übrigens ein Heidenspaß anzusehen. Ich glaub ich hab mehr Zeit mit der Kamera auf der midlane verbracht, als auf meiner eigenen. Auf Level 3 wirds schon sehr spaßig wenn beide ihre Kombos haben. Auf 6 - Lachanfälle garantiert. Beide zwar relativ aggressiv weil sie wissen das sie sich gegenseitig oneshotten, aber gleichzeitig haben beide Schiss  Das ist einfach so genial



Wie ich dieses Duell verfluche xD
Oh Gott Schweiß ausbrüche pur


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2012)

Lustig, dass ausgerechnet heute unser ESL Match gegen ein Team war, dass einen ziemlich starken Veigar in der Mitte spielt. Natürlich haben wir Veigar gebannt und interessanter Weise hat er sich dann für Ryze entschieden.

Hier das Ergebnis vom Annie - Ryze Duell in der Mitte:
[attachment=12422:mts_flg_result.jpg]

Ryze ist wirklich ziemlich nervig in der Mitte, da sein Q eine höhere Range als Annies Spells hat. In Folge dessen habe ich einiges an Farm verpasst das ich durch Kills ausgleichen musste. Grundlegend, wenn man die Gegner kennt, empfehle ich sowieso Champions zu bannen die sie besonders gut spielen und nicht etwa Shaco bannen nur weil in jedem Solo-Queue Game Shaco gebannt wird


----------



## tonygt (9. Januar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Lustig, dass ausgerechnet heute unser ESL Match gegen ein Team war, dass einen ziemlich starken Veigar in der Mitte spielt. Natürlich haben wir Veigar gebannt und interessanter Weise hat er sich dann für Ryze entschieden.
> 
> Hier das Ergebnis vom Annie - Ryze Duell in der Mitte:
> [attachment=12422:mts_flg_result.jpg]
> ...



Intressant das der Ryze gegen Anni erst Glacials kauft anstatt einfach direkt Banshees zu gehen, allein schon gegen Anni ist Banshee der Counter schlechthin ab Banshees ist Anni in der Mitte am Arsch und wenn man Annis Tibbers mit Flash dodgen kann, was ich bis jetzt eig bei fast allen Annis schaffe Ist sie schon vor Banshees weg vom Fenster ^^
Wie weit seit ihr bei Go4lol gekommen? Heute zum erstens mal für mich G4lol mit einem komplett neuem Team noch nie zusammen gespielt . Erste Runde war kein Problem langweilige Mid mit Ahri gegen Cassio gehabt. Keiner hat sich getraut denn anderen zu harrasen farm mid bis min 25 xD. Danach dann einfach mit Taunt die Gegner rausgezogen und win 
zweite Runde wards dann aber auch schon leider vorbei bei uns zu viele schnitzer, gegen ein zu starkes Line up mit Skarner erlaubt. Blöder Ulti Bug man Flasht und wird trotzdem noch gegrabbt


----------



## Pente (9. Januar 2012)

Go4LoL hatten wir mit Tt.eSports ein extrem hartes Los. Early und Mid-Game haben wir relativ stark dominiert, aber im Late hatten wir gegen Tt dann kaum noch eine Chance. Aber die sind auch wirklich extrem gut, da ist's nicht schlimm wenn man verliert


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Intressant das der Ryze gegen Anni erst Glacials kauft anstatt einfach direkt Banshees zu gehen, allein schon gegen Anni ist Banshee der Counter schlechthin ab Banshees ist Anni in der Mitte am Arsch und wenn man Annis Tibbers mit Flash dodgen kann, was ich bis jetzt eig bei fast allen Annis schaffe Ist sie schon vor Banshees weg vom Fenster ^^



wieso als erstes? das was ryze da hat ist das midgame core wenn es keine wirklichen prios gibt. abgesehen davon hat er mercs und wollte wohl als erstes banshees finishen.
bezüglich des skarner bugs: das ist nicht unbedingt ein bug sondern ähnlich wie projektile wird es gezündet sofern man zum zeitpunkt der zündung in reichtweite war. ist unerheblich wo du dann danach bist es trifft trotzdem. wenn man es aber als bug verstehen will dann wohl eher so rum das du trotz grab noch flashen konntest


----------



## tonygt (9. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wieso als erstes? das was ryze da hat ist das midgame core wenn es keine wirklichen prios gibt. abgesehen davon hat er mercs und wollte wohl als erstes banshees finishen.
> bezüglich des skarner bugs: das ist nicht unbedingt ein bug sondern ähnlich wie projektile wird es gezündet sofern man zum zeitpunkt der zündung in reichtweite war. ist unerheblich wo du dann danach bist es trifft trotzdem. wenn man es aber als bug verstehen will dann wohl eher so rum das du trotz grab noch flashen konntest



Ich wollte das ganze heute eh mal mit nem Kumpel testen, da dieser Bug oder was auch immer zu oft passiert. Ich selbst habe es oft genug als Skarner gehabt das ich Leute den Flash entlocken und sie trotzdem grabe usw.. Komm ja ohne Frage auch bei anderen Fähigkeiten mal vor das man Flasht und danach trotzdem noch vom Effekt getroffen wird aber bei Skarner passiert es so oft, das ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin warum das so ist, gewollt oder Bug. Indem einen Go4lol spiel ist es mir 2 mal hintereinader passiert, Skarner flasht, ich Flashe grabe np. Also entweder fixen sie das man nicht Flashen kann oder sie Fixen das der Grab nicht ausgelöst wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Januar 2012)

ich denke nicht das das so einfach behoben werden kann. du musst bedenken das die latenz beioder spieler auch nee große rolle spielt. die reaktionszeit kann man da schlecht rauspatchen^^


----------



## Pente (9. Januar 2012)

Davon gibt's leider viel zu viele Beispiele in dem Spiel. In einem Spiel hab ich Galio gegen Cassiopeia in der Mitte gespielt. Sie hatte wenig Leben, ich Flash-Ulti und sie drückt wohl genau im selben Moment Ulti. Resultat: wir waren beide tot und mein Ulti hielt keine 2s. Das passierte exakt dreimal in dem Spiel, dass sie eigentlich von meinem Ulti getaunted war und dennoch mit ihrem Ulti meines abgebrochen hat   

Ulti mit Flash "ausweichen" ist sowieso sehr kritisch. In einem deiner vorherigen Posts hast du mal geschrieben, dass du Flash nutzt um Tibbers zu dodgen. Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ich in 90% aller Fälle immer Flash+Tibbers mache und du selbst mit Flash (seit der generften Flash-Range sowieso) keine Chance hast den Tibbers zu dodgen. Auch Banshees bringt gegen eine gute Annie relativ wenig. Selbst wenn das gesamte gegnerische Team Banshees baut verschwende ich keinen einzigen Tibbers darauf. Einfach nur 4 Stacks sammeln, Flash+W um alle Banshees droppen zu lassen. Damit erhältst du das 5. Stack und kannst instant auf die gesamte Gruppe Tibbers setzen. Dann Q und nach Q ist der CD von W eh wieder up.


----------



## tonygt (9. Januar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Davon gibt's leider viel zu viele Beispiele in dem Spiel. In einem Spiel hab ich Galio gegen Cassiopeia in der Mitte gespielt. Sie hatte wenig Leben, ich Flash-Ulti und sie drückt wohl genau im selben Moment Ulti. Resultat: wir waren beide tot und mein Ulti hielt keine 2s. Das passierte exakt dreimal in dem Spiel, dass sie eigentlich von meinem Ulti getaunted war und dennoch mit ihrem Ulti meines abgebrochen hat
> 
> Ulti mit Flash "ausweichen" ist sowieso sehr kritisch. In einem deiner vorherigen Posts hast du mal geschrieben, dass du Flash nutzt um Tibbers zu dodgen. Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ich in 90% aller Fälle immer Flash+Tibbers mache und du selbst mit Flash (seit der generften Flash-Range sowieso) keine Chance hast den Tibbers zu dodgen. Auch Banshees bringt gegen eine gute Annie relativ wenig. Selbst wenn das gesamte gegnerische Team Banshees baut verschwende ich keinen einzigen Tibbers darauf. Einfach nur 4 Stacks sammeln, Flash+W um alle Banshees droppen zu lassen. Damit erhältst du das 5. Stack und kannst instant auf die gesamte Gruppe Tibbers setzen. Dann Q und nach Q ist der CD von W eh wieder up.



Hatte das ganze auch bei Alistars W ich als Ali Vayne mit Q gestunnt lauf hinter sie Drücke W Flash animation erscheint und sie steht da wo ich sie mit W hingekickt habe. 
Und zur Galio Ulti, ich spiele selbst nicht aktiv Galio aber kann es sein das man trotz Taunt Skills benutzen kann? Habe selbst Galio Ulti mit Ali sogar schon mit nem Q abgebrochen und wurde in einem Game als ich Galieo war andauernd von Taric unterbrochen, obwohl er im taun drin stand.
Und wie gesagt ich werde das heute mal probieren mit nem Kumpel Dominion Map, ich als Ahri und dann malgucken wie oft es klapt. Weil bei allen andern Skills passiert es aber wie gesagt bei Skarners Ulti passiert es zu oft, als das es da nur Latenz Abhängig sein könnte.
Und zum Anni Tibbers wir können gerne mal ne Mid gegeneinader spielen, bis jetzt habe ich soweit Flash Ready war alle Tibbers von den vergangen Annies gedogt, allerdings spielen auch nicht mehr soviele Anni vor allem auf meinem Elo nichtmehr, so das ich nur in Normals Annie hatte.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Januar 2012)

im taunt kannst du keine skills einsetzen, der taunt ist aber auch nur bei der initialzündung aktiv. wenn man im nachhinein in sein ulti reinläuft kommt nur der schaden. ein udyr freut sich immer über galio ult^^


----------



## Pente (9. Januar 2012)

Naja bei Udyr spielt es keine Rolle ob er getaunted ist oder nicht. Wenn er Bear-Stance aktiv hat sobald Galio sein Ultimate macht bricht Udyr es mit seinem ersten Autohit eh ab ;-)


----------



## Olliruh (9. Januar 2012)

ja <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
Ich liebe es 2 Premades flamen mich weil ich als solotop nicht für den Gegnerischen Jungler ss gecalled habe und leaven dann beide 
ICH LIEBE DIESES SPIEL <3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## tonygt (9. Januar 2012)

Kann ich dir ein Lied von singen leute die 14/17 Stats afk gehen und das Game unwinable machen und das in nem Ranked auf 1,5k. Leute die total overextenden und dann andere für ihre Fehler Flamen usw usw usw. gibt endlos viele Geschichten wie toll die Community ist, ist auch der Grund warum ich regelmäßi genervt auslogge und was anderes Spiele bis Premades on sind.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Januar 2012)

kann ich nur bestätigen. ich habe nie lust alleine zu spielen, es ist halt auch deutlich lustiger wenn man im ts noch nen bissel rumblödeln kann oder feiert was für ein toller spielzug das war ^^ 

edit: @pente, das wars ja was ich mit udyr freut sich drüber meinte ^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2012)

Weiß man eigentlich mal was über neue Champions ? 


Und was haltet ihr von den Jax überarbeitungen ?


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Januar 2012)

neuer champ ist mutmaßlich auf einer chinesischen seite geleaked: http://na.leagueofle...d.php?t=1699753
handelt sich demnach um Sejuani, die Schwester von Ashe. ein weiblicher Tank.
falls das ihr endgültiges Kit ist finde ich sie nicht so dolle :/
edit: das Kit wurde mittlerweile als fake entlarvt von Phreak, der Champ aber ist bestätigt

bezüglich jax, tja der wurde kräftig überarbeitet. kann ohne selber zu spielen bzw das er generell spielbar ist kaum was sagen, aber im moment sieht es auf dem papier nach einem nerf aus. altes passiv wurde gestrichen und durch sein as buff passiv vom ulti ersetzt nur schwächer. sein ulti bietet nun nur etwas ap/ad und auch kein mr mehr. dafür hat er nun ein verlässlichen stun, dieser kommt aber mit einem sehr hohen cooldown daher im vergleich zu vorher . dazu finde ich das 2sek alles dodgen nicht unbedingt ein adäquater  ersatz ist für die alte dodge chance, vor allem da man ihm seine generell tankyness genommen hat.


----------



## skyline930 (15. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> bezüglich jax, tja der wurde kräftig überarbeitet. kann ohne selber zu spielen bzw das er generell spielbar ist kaum was sagen, aber im moment sieht es auf dem papier nach einem nerf aus. altes passiv wurde gestrichen und durch sein as buff passiv vom ulti ersetzt nur schwächer. sein ulti bietet nun nur etwas ap/ad und auch kein mr mehr. dafür hat er nun ein verlässlichen stun, dieser kommt aber mit einem sehr hohen cooldown daher im vergleich zu vorher . dazu finde ich das 2sek alles dodgen nicht unbedingt ein adäquater ersatz ist für die alte dodge chance, vor allem da man ihm seine generell tankyness genommen hat.



Das ist nie im Leben ein Nerf. Jax hat (mMn ) ein sehr schwaches Early, snowballt aber extrem stark ins Mid/Late. Jungle Jax in seiner aktuellen Form ist auch naja. Nach dem Rework hat Jax ein deutlich stärkeres Early, und kann auch da dann endlich mal gefährlich werden. Wenn einer mal Jax spielt, dann meidet man ihn nur wenn sein Counter-Strike nutzbar ist. Kaum benutzt du ihn, geht der Gegner sofort in die Offensive und plättet ihn. Jungle Jax? Vergleichsweise langsam pre6, kein CC außer Red, ergo sind seine Ganks so gut wie nutzlos. Die selben Situationen nach dem Rework: Solotop, passive an Minions aufstacken, EWQ und free 2-3 Autohits + QWE Damage im Stun. Klar, danach muss man auch aufpassen das der Gegner nicht zurückschlägt, aber das sollte zumindest Jax Damage im Early soweit hochsetzen das der Gegner es sich zumindest 2 Mal überlegen muss ob er angreift. Jungle Jax mit der alten Ultimate passive? Jax wird einer der schnelleren Jungler, und mit dem kontrollierbaren Stun auch gankgefährlich.

Alles in allem ist das ein Buff. Jax wird jetzt nur weniger passiv zum Bruiser, sondern muss wenn er als Bruiser gespielt werden soll auch mit den richtigen Bruiseritems gespielt werden. Er verliert seine passive Tankyness, bekommt aber einen aktiven extrem starken Defcooldown, und bekommt durch die neue Ultimate deutlich mehr Damage.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Januar 2012)

sehe ich nicht so, ich kenne zwar die ulti zahlen nicht, aber das ehemalige ult passiv ist als sein neues passiv deutlich schlechter, weniger stacks und weniger as pro stack.
und es war klar das phreak wieder mit dem jungle ankommt. ich persönlich sehe das nicht so doll als das es über midtier hinausgeht. denn sein counterstrike hat ein ziemlich langen cd um damit effektiv camps zu farmen.
solo top sehe ich nicht wie jax nach dem rework irgendwie besser dran sein soll. im gegenteil. aufgrund des langen cd von counterstrike sehe ich ihn viel eher als noch mehr im nachteil an gegen sonstige solo tops, vorallem gegen riven, tryn oder renekton.

edit: bezüglich das leute auf abstand gehen wenn cs up ist: das gleiche hast du dann immer noch, nur das es deutlich weniger uptime hat und man weiß das nach dem cs weg ist er es für 12sek nicht mehr hat.


----------



## tonygt (16. Januar 2012)

Naja der definitiv Buff, das was glaube ich auch Sykline meinte ist das man jetzt mit Jax auch bevor man Ulti hat, schon den Attackspeed Stack hat und damit möglicherweise anderen gefährlicher werden kann und somit das Pre Lebel 6 Early stärker wird. Ob es jetzt wirklich ein Buff oder ein nerf ist wird sich zeigen, kenn dafür Jax und seine Stats nicht gut genug, um jetzt schon darüber eine Aussage zu treffen, wird sich mit dem neuen Patch zeigen.

Freue mich aber schon das sie endlich Riven nerfen und hoffen das vieleicht noch irgendwo ein verstecker Vayne nerf drin ist. Oder bald kommt, gab da einen Poste im Englischen Forum, den ich sehr treffend fand und der genau das PRoblem von Vayne beschreibt, ihren W Skill, denn man nicht Countern bzw. durch Gear abschwächen kann, weil egal was man sich holt der Damage vom W wird immer gleich hoch bleiben.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2012)

Ich liebe Lee Sin ! 
Bin ein absoluter Fan von ihm vorallem weil er so großartige Beweglichkeit aufweißt


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Naja der definitiv Buff, das was glaube ich auch Sykline meinte ist das man jetzt mit Jax auch bevor man Ulti hat, schon den Attackspeed Stack hat und damit möglicherweise anderen gefährlicher werden kann und somit das Pre Lebel 6 Early stärker wird. Ob es jetzt wirklich ein Buff oder ein nerf ist wird sich zeigen, kenn dafür Jax und seine Stats nicht gut genug, um jetzt schon darüber eine Aussage zu treffen, wird sich mit dem neuen Patch zeigen.
> 
> Freue mich aber schon das sie endlich Riven nerfen und hoffen das vieleicht noch irgendwo ein verstecker Vayne nerf drin ist. Oder bald kommt, gab da einen Poste im Englischen Forum, den ich sehr treffend fand und der genau das PRoblem von Vayne beschreibt, ihren W Skill, denn man nicht Countern bzw. durch Gear abschwächen kann, weil egal was man sich holt der Damage vom W wird immer gleich hoch bleiben.




naja, welcher gegner bleibt denn so lange stehen das man den as buff schon im early wirklich nutzen kann? ist das selbe mit ashes passiv, da kommt man auch nicht zu es wirklich zu benutzen außer man spielt support ashe. noch dazu hat phreak bereits gesagt das die jump+empower kombo auf geringem lvl auch noch weniger schaden machen wird, sprich das fällt im early auch für ihn weg.
das ganze soll jax einfach in den jungle schubsen. Mittlerweile will Riot da wohl jeden champ rein drängen der sonst nirgends passt.
Jax jungle dürfte ähnlich sein wie renekton jungle, beide mit aoe auf relativ langem cd, kurzen stun gap closer und stat ulti. Renekton seh ich aber nicht so häufig im Jungle 
 noch dazu wird Jax jetzt schätze in meta golem gekleidet :/

bezüglich vayne: ein item kenne ich das dagegen hilft


----------



## tonygt (16. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> naja, welcher gegner bleibt denn so lange stehen das man den as buff schon im early wirklich nutzen kann? ist das selbe mit ashes passiv, da kommt man auch nicht zu es wirklich zu benutzen außer man spielt support ashe. noch dazu hat phreak bereits gesagt das die jump+empower kombo auf geringem lvl auch noch weniger schaden machen wird, sprich das fällt im early auch für ihn weg.
> das ganze soll jax einfach in den jungle schubsen. Mittlerweile will Riot da wohl jeden champ rein drängen der sonst nirgends passt.
> Jax jungle dürfte ähnlich sein wie renekton jungle, beide mit aoe auf relativ langem cd, kurzen stun gap closer und stat ulti. Renekton seh ich aber nicht so häufig im Jungle
> noch dazu wird Jax jetzt schätze in meta golem gekleidet :/
> ...



Naja von der Theorie einfach Passive an Creeps Stacken und dann mit Jump und Counterstrike anspringen. Der Damage dürfte nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Januar 2012)

das pushed aber die lane und dem lanegegner sollte auc direkt klar werden warum du das machst 
btw: mir ist sogar ein 2 item eingefallen^^


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2012)

Die wüsst ich gerne


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Januar 2012)

frozen heart und randuins


----------



## Pente (16. Januar 2012)

Der Patch macht Jax definitiv stärker. Vor allem weil sie Sword of Devine aus dem Spiel nehmen. Jeglichen Schaden den Jax dodged addiert er zum Schaden den sein Stun verursacht. Man wird ihn ab dem Patch ziemlich oft im Jungle sehen und Jax Ganks im Early werden einfach nur extrem nervig und stark sein. Vor allem die Top-Lane wird ordentlich mit Jax-Ganks zu kämpfen haben. Kein Ward im Early, d.h. er kommt mit Counterstrike aus dem Wald, springt einen an und stunned direkt. Zusammen mit einem Riven Stun, Pantheon Stun, GP Slow, Nasus Slow (oder ähnliches auf der Top-Lane), wird es praktisch ein sicherer Kill oder führt zum Flash des Gegners was direkt in einen weiteren Gank der Top-Lane münden wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Januar 2012)

hmmm,ich seh die überragenden ganks einfach noch nicht. vor allem wenn ich daran denke das ein maokai das sogar noch besser kann. als jax ist der gank auch vorbei wenn man cs nicht richtig getimed bekam.
ich denke das fällt und steht vorallem damit, ob sie die stun range auf ein vernünftiges niveau anheben.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

patchnotes draußen und an den werten von jax haben se ordentlich geschraubt. das leapstrike nun volle kante austeilt ist dann doch überraschend nach phreaks aussage das er auf den unteren lvln weniger schaden mit einer kombo macht.
der cd von cs ist dann aber doch sehr heftig mit 21sek auf lvl 1 und 13sek auf lvl 5. dodged wird nur 1,5sek lang. sicher gut zum besseren timen des stuns, aber das ist dennoch nicht lang :/
das neue ulti scheint vorallem bei galss cannon jax extrem stark zu sein, hilft aber auch um tanky bauen zu können.


----------



## tonygt (17. Januar 2012)

Die Patchnotes sind so geil, endlich hat es Riot mal geschaft und auch gleich noch wirklich alle Champs die derzeit Op sind generft.
Freue mich schon total auf den Patch und hoffe das es dann wieder mehr Champ vielfalt geht und nicht Team x gewinnt, weil sie Skarner als First pick haben.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2012)

Vayne,Kassadin,Morgana f2p das wird ja ne lustige Woche..


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

die cd erhöhung auf sein ulti kann man dank seines passivs verkraften sowie den geringeren slow. aber die manakosten für sein q sind dann doch etwas zu hoch geraten. skarners spielweise ist nunmal an den spam gekoppelt. daher auch sein passiv. das sie nun aber versuchen durch manakosten das wieder weg zu nehmen halte ich nicht für richtig, zumindest nicht so hoch.


----------



## skyline930 (17. Januar 2012)

General
Base health increased to 551 from 506
Health per level increased to 88 from 83
Armor per level increased to 3.5 from 3.2
Added an animation to Jax's Joke

Relentless Assault - Passive (Remade)
Every time Jax attacks an enemy he gains 4-10% increased attack speed (stacks up to 6 times)

Leap Strike
Cooldown changed to 10/9/8/7/6 seconds from 13/11/9/7/5
Damage changed to 70/110/150/190/230 (+1.0 bonus attack damage)(0.6 ability power) from 20/45/70/95/120 (+1.0 total attack damage)(0.7 ability power)

Empower
Cooldown reduced to 7/6/5/4/3 seconds from 9/8/7/6/5
Damage changed to 40/85/130/175/220 from 60/95/130/165/200
Ability power ratio increased to 0.6 from 0.4
Mana cost increased to 30 from 20

Counter Strike (Remade)
Jax dodges all incoming basic attacks for 1.5 seconds. At the end of the effect, Jax deals 40/70/100/130/160 (+0.8 bonus attack damage) physical damage and stuns nearby enemies for 1 second. This spell deals an additional 10/15/20/25/30 damage for each attack dodged.

Grandmaster's Might (Remade)
Passive: Every third consecutive attack deals an additional 100/160/220 (+0.7 ability power) magic damage.
Active: Jax gains ability power equal to 25/45/65 (+ 20% of his ability power) and attack damage equal to 25/45/65 (+ 20% of his bonus attack damage) for 6 seconds.

Das ist SOWAS von einem Buff. 65 Flat und 20% AD und AP auf Cooldown? WTF.

Im Endeffekt wurde der Attackspeed Buff generft, Leap Strike hart gebufft, W im Early generft aber im Late gebufft (aber QW hat jetzt insg. 110 Basedmg statt früher 80), E kann man sehen wie man will, ich sehe als ein Buff weil man es jetzt usen kann wenn man es braucht/für nötig hält, Ultimate Buffed².

Alles in allem ein richtig nicer Buff.

Edit: VLAD BUFF WTF OMFGBBQHAXLOL. Riot hats endlich gerafft, ich glaubs ja nicht.
Edit2: Bester Patch aller Zeiten obwohl er neue Champ ne Kampflesbe ist. Woohoo.


----------



## Pente (17. Januar 2012)

Natürlich ist es ein Jax-Buff, was auch sonst. Jaxs E früher war total zufällig. Ohne Dodge-Runen, Dodge-Boots und Dodge in der Skillung brauchte man ihn eigentlich nicht spielen. Und selbst mit war Jax leicht zu countern. Einfach im CC halten und erst sein Team killen, nie Jax fokusen denn je mehr auf ihn Schaden machen desto höher ist die Chance, dass er dodged und somit alle stunned. Alles in allem macht es Jax wieder zu einem richtig starkem Pick.

Skarner und Vayne hat die Nerfkeule richtig  hart getroffen.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

jax leap strike wurde ebenfalls generfed fürs early, er skaliert jetzt nur noch über bonus ad
mit den neuen änderungen ist jax wirklich nur im jungle spielbar, ob er sich da tatsächlich behaupten kann gegen jungler wie lee, udyr,rammus,maokai, nocturne(und auch skarner noch) muss sich zeigen.
ich persönlich sehe das immernoch als generellen nerf .
btw: jax neues ult hält nicht so lange wie ähnliche ulti (siehe riven, die hat 15sek stat boost)


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Januar 2012)

Sejuani OP threads inc.
Dauerslow QQ.

Aber der Jax Buff ist gut. Ich denke man wird ihn aber trotzdem weiterhin auf der Top-Lane spielen.

Alles in allem ein guter Patch und der Vladimir buff ist auch was ganz feines. Ich find außerdem den Nerf auf die Passive gerechtfertigt.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

top lane jax kannste damit vergessen, sein early dmg ist geringer und der stun nur alle 21sek anwendbar. sehe nicht wie er gegen jemanden wie riven, renekton, gp oder sonstige solo tops spielen soll


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Januar 2012)

Singed hat auch ein schwaches early game.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

singed kann es sich auch leisten alles andere zu ignorieren.


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn er im farm unten gehalten wird kann er sich nichts leisten.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

in dem fall hat singed die lane verloren, verstehe da jetzt nicht den punkt hinter^^. singed braucht nur ein roa um zu funktionieren. der neue jax braucht wesentlich mehr


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Januar 2012)

Gut das wir das jetzt schon wissen, was der neue Jax braucht.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

?
jax hat sein free stat passiv und damit ca 1k bis 1,5k leben verloren. dazu ist sein scaling runter gegangen, natürlich braucht jax jetzt mehr als vorher. das ist nur logisch und sollte mit dem passiv remake auch erreicht werden.


----------



## tonygt (17. Januar 2012)

Sind absolute Vage aussagen. Um jetzt schon eine Aussage über Jaxs Laning Stärke treffen zu können. Müsste man die genauen zahlen, der anderen Top Laner kennen und die genaunen zahlen von Jax erst dann wäre es Ansatzweise möglich, eine genaue Aussage zu treffen. Ich bin nicht Nerd genug um das zu machen, ich warte einfach bis morgen und dann sehen wir wie Jax wirklich ist. Das selbe gilt für Skarner und oder Vayne, finde aber alle Nerfs oder Buffs vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Vor allem der Q Nerf derzeit ist einfach der Damage output für die Manakosten zu hoch, wird sich zeigen wie Skarner danach im Jungle ist. 
Habe derzeit eher Angst vor dem neuen Champ wirkt für mich wie Shyvanna mit massig CC.


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Januar 2012)

Dann muss man Jax ab jetzt wohl mehr wie einen normalen Bruiser spielen.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

so einfach ists leider nicht, jax ist immernoch ein hybrid und brauch ebenso ap wie ad. schätze aber atmogs wird trotzdem funktionieren....hat die league ja auch noch gebraucht, nen weiteren atmogs champ 

den neuen champs werd ich mir auch holen, auch wenn ich ihr kit jetzt nicht grad revolutionär finde, so scheint sie doch recht spaßig zu sein und erstaunlicherweise gibts für sie im ammi forum kein up oder op qq bisher, das ist schonmal ein gutes zeichen^^


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> kein up oder op qq bisher



Soom[sup]TM[/sup]


----------



## skyline930 (17. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker, sag mal, das lesen ist heute nicht so deine stärke? 



> General
> *Base health increased to 551 from 506*
> Health per level increased to 88 from 83
> Armor per level increased to 3.5 from 3.2
> Added an animation to Jax's Joke



45 HP ist im Early ne Menge. Ist aber nehme ich an mehr ein Ausgleich für die möglicherweise fehlenden HP mit Flat AD/HP Runen. Für die die mit MPen/ArPen/Res-Runen ein starker Early Buff.



> Relentless Assault - Passive (Remade)
> Every time Jax attacks an enemy he gains 4-10% increased attack speed (stacks up to 6 times)



Klarer Early Damage Buff. Schwächere Version seiner Ult passive auf Level 1.



> Leap Strike
> Cooldown changed to 10/9/8/7/6 seconds from 13/11/9/7/5
> Damage changed to 70/110/150/190/230 (+1.0 bonus attack damage)(0.6 ability power) from 20/45/70/95/120 (+1.0 total attack damage)(0.7 ability power)


3 Sekunden weniger Cooldown auf Level 1, 50 (!!) Schaden mehr auf Level 1, und nur 0.1 AP Scaling runter. 50 Schaden bei 0.1 Skalierung entsprechen 500AP. Riesiger Buff, sowohl fürs Early als auch fürs Late mit 110 Schaden mehr.



> Empower
> Cooldown reduced to 7/6/5/4/3 seconds from 9/8/7/6/5
> Damage changed to 40/85/130/175/220 from 60/95/130/165/200
> Ability power ratio increased to 0.6 from 0.4
> Mana cost increased to 30 from 20


2 Sekunden weniger Cooldown auf Level 1, 20 Schaden weniger, dafür 0.2 Skalierung mehr. Mehr Lategame-Power für unsere Leuchtlaterne, verrechnet mit dem Leapstrike buff sind es trotzdem 30 Basedamage mehr für eine QW Kombi. 




> Grandmaster's Might (Remade)
> Passive: Every third consecutive attack deals an additional 100/160/220 (+0.7 ability power) magic damage.
> Active: Jax gains ability power equal to 25/45/65 (+ 20% of his ability power) and attack damage equal to 25/45/65 (+ 20% of his bonus attack damage) for 6 seconds.



Zum Thema Glasscannon Jax. Wir sind uns wohl einig das Gunblade auch nach dem Nerf DAS Item für Jax ist. Gunblade bringt uns 70 AP und 40 AD. Die neue aktive Ult bringt jew. 65. Du bekommst ein stärkeres Gunblade an Stats als einen aktiven spell! Guinsoos bringt 45+48 AP, 35 AD. Man braucht einfach am Anfang kein großes Damageitem auf Jax mehr. Ich nehm an der neue Jax Build wird etwas in Richtung Hextech Gunblade, Guinsoos Rageblade, Trinity Force, Mercury Threads, Rylais Crystal Scepter, Guardian Angel/Thornmail/Banshees/Force of Nature. Damit kannst du im End potted und buffed locker ein Team carrien, und solange du nicht cc-focused wirst sollte man sich durch die HP und Resis von Rylais+GA und dem Lifesteal/spellvamp vom Gunblade ganz gut am leben halten können. So werde ich zumindest versuchen ihn zu spielen (solotop). Mit Exhaust Flash und 21/9/0 oder so. Runen könnte ich mir vorstellen die neuen Mpen&ArPen Marks und Quints, Flat Armor Seals, Flat MR Glyphs. Oder Attackspeed Marks und Quints und Flat Armor/MR seals/glyphs.

Edit: Atmog auf Jax war und ist mMn das dümmste was man machen kann.

Zu Sejuani: Rylais Nunu Troll build lässt grüßen  Rückwärtslaufen ftw  Mir persönlich kommt der Champ typisch firstweek op vor, aber ich glaub gegen die sind Mercs einfach nur Win, 30% weniger Uptime ihrer passiven = 30% weniger chance ihr ganzes anderes spellkit verstärkt abzubekommen = sejuani fail.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

und eben bei leap strike liest du nicht richtig. es wurde von total dmg auf bonus dmg geändert, das ist nen fetter nerf. total heißt jegwede ad auch base. bonus ist alles was danach durch items oder runen kommt. und empower hat kein ad scaling mehr, wieder ein nerf. insgesamt machst du dadurch sogar weniger schaden als vorher für 10 mana mehr


----------



## skyline930 (17. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> und eben bei leap strike liest du nicht richtig. es wurde von total dmg auf bonus dmg geändert, das ist nen fetter nerf. total heißt jegwede ad auch base. bonus ist alles was danach durch items oder runen kommt. und empower hat kein ad scaling mehr, wieder ein nerf. insgesamt machst du dadurch sogar weniger schaden als vorher für 10 mana mehr



Okay, hast recht das hab ich in meiner Freude falsch gelesen 

Aber trotzdem: Jax hat ~60 Base ad. d.h. Die Veränderung des Schadens beläuft sich auf ~-10 Schaden. Das bekommst du mit ein paar AD runen locker wieder rein, also zumindest alles andere als ein "fetter nerf".
Eben getestet: Empower hat eine Skalierung von ca. 0.4 Bonus AD. (18 Bonus AD +7 Schaden, 28 Bonus AD +11 Schaden) Mit Flat AP Quints bekommst du mit der neuen Skalierung 9 Schaden. Also auch kein wirklich harter Nerf.
Und wie gesagt, mit der neuen aktiven von der Ultimate bekommst du mehr als genug Stats um die "Nerfs" auszugleichen.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Januar 2012)

das mit dem ult klingt in der theorie gut, empfinde ich persönlich aber als zu kurz. 6sek ist das was irelia an dmg buff bekommt und das ist non ulti und true dmg. riven ihr ulti dmg boost geht 15sek und hat noch nen finisher. 
bezüglich dem empower: die skalierung war zwar nicht groß, aber die meisten die jax vor dem remake gespielt haben taten das mit ad runen um hp und eben mehr dmg auf empower zu bekommen(und natürlich auch auf alles andere)
mit ap runen gimpst du dein jump und deine lasthits


----------



## skyline930 (17. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das mit dem ult klingt in der theorie gut, empfinde ich persönlich aber als zu kurz. 6sek ist das was irelia an dmg buff bekommt und das ist non ulti und true dmg. riven ihr ulti dmg boost geht 15sek und hat noch nen finisher.
> bezüglich dem empower: die skalierung war zwar nicht groß, aber die meisten die jax vor dem remake gespielt haben taten das mit ad runen um hp und eben mehr dmg auf empower zu bekommen(und natürlich auch auf alles andere)
> mit ap runen gimpst du dein jump und deine lasthits



Naja, vor allem ging unsere Diskussion ja ums Early und den Schaden im Early. Das war nur ein Ansatz wie man ihn nach dem Rework höher bekommt als vor dem Rework. Naja, mal schauen was es gibt wenn der Patch live geht. Ich denke aber trotzdem das alles in allem Jax so besser wird als früher. Wegen dem Schaden kann man sich streiten, aber zumindest hat man jetzt seinen sicheren Stun und nen starken Damage-CD. Schade ist halt nur das man jetzt Jax nicht mehr auf inyourface spielen kann und trotzdem tanky ist. Wieder eine einzigartige Mechanik weniger :/ 
Mit Riven brauchst du gar nicht ankommen, im Moment eh der opste der OP Champs.


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2012)

Für mich ist das eher ein Jax Nerf.
Ohne seine alte passive Fähigkeit muss er sich defensive Items kaufen und macht daher weniger Schaden.
Sein früherer Stun war zwar ziemlich random, aber es war extrem effektiv gegen AD Carrys. Auf der Lane konnte man sowieso einfach ein paar Schläge von Minions abfangen.

Riven wurde ja jetzt generft.


----------



## skyline930 (18. Januar 2012)

Skatero schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eher ein Jax Nerf.
> Ohne seine alte passive Fähigkeit muss er sich defensive Items kaufen und macht daher weniger Schaden.
> Sein früherer Stun war zwar ziemlich random, aber es war extrem effektiv gegen AD Carrys. Auf der Lane konnte man sowieso einfach ein paar Schläge von Minions abfangen.
> 
> Riven wurde ja jetzt generft.



Wie schon ca. 13 mal gesagt, durch die neue aktive auf der Ult bekommt man mehr Stats als auf nem Gunblade sind, das gleicht den Verlust LOCKER aus. Hab heute 2 mal gegen Jax solotop gespielt. Ich wurde einmal gegankt, er hat den Kill bekommen, und ich hatte keine Chance mehr (vor allem weil unser Jungler die Toplane halt gar nicht gegankt hat), also alleine konnte ich es nicht mehr ausgleichen.
Ein anderes Mal knapp die Lane gewonnen, was aber auch teilweise Glück war. Jax war schon immer hart im 1v1, aber zumindest ein Nerf ist es nicht. Ich finde das Early und Mid hat sich vom Schaden nicht allzusehr verändert, im Late ist er aber ein wirkliches Monster geworden.

Riven hats nicht so hart getroffen wie sie es verdient hätte.. Vayne wurde dafür verdient schön generft. Ich hoffe jetzt kann man sich auch mit ein paar der alten Carrys durchsetzen.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Januar 2012)

die neue aktive auf dem ult bringt aber weniger wenn jax innerhalb der 6sek nicht am gegner bleiben kann. da ist irelias w schon fast besser da ihr kit das besser unterstützt.
was hast du denn toplane gespielt?


----------



## TrollJumper (18. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> vor allem weil unser Jungler die Toplane halt gar nicht gegankt hat



Nuff said.


----------



## tonygt (18. Januar 2012)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Nuff said.



Nicht zwingend abhängig davon wie hart ein Top Char Snowballed. Wenn Jax wirklich so schwach wäre, wie es manche hier behaupten hätte Skyline auch keine Probs haben müssen, das ganze im Early noch zu drehen. Natürlich reine Theorie, die Aussage zwei mal gegen Jax gespielt und er war nicht schlecht heisst nicht zwingend, das er stark oder schwach ist aber immerhin bezieht Skyline sich hier auf persönliche Erfahrung und nicht wie manch andere auf halbe Zahlen, die gar nicht in Realtion gesetzt werden mit den gesamten Stats.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Januar 2012)

tony, welche relation habe ich denn vergessen? 
skyline will ja nicht verraten mit was er solotop gegen jax gespielt hat noch kenne ich seinen skill. wobei ich finde das die jungleranschuldigung mal wieder viel aussagt....


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2012)

Die ganze zeit schon, wobei du es nicht allein bist betrifft hier fast alle, die sich an der Jax Disskusion beteiligen, es wird gesagt seine PAssive fällt weg, deswegen verliert er 1k bis 1,5k hp. Ich bin kein Jax Spieler war es auch nie, deswegen hab ich mich hier auch rausgehalten aber die ganze Rechnung ist dämlich. Das Jax wirklich soviel leben verliert ,wird behauptet wurde hier aber auch nicht berechnet, warum es soviel leben ist, dass selbe gilt für die Ulti, bringt nur was wenn er an jemanden dran ist...You Dont Say... Utli die für nen Melee stats massiv verbessert bringt logischerweise nur was, wenn er dran ist somit eine frage des getimten einsetzens der Ulti. Die Sache das ganze dann mit Irelias Ultis zu vergleich, nur weil sie Range hat ist auch Schwachsinn, da hier auch wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden. Wenn dann kann man Rivens Ulti vieleicht nocht mit Jaxs vergleichen, wobei man hier die genauen Zahlen und die Doppelte Skalierung berücksichtigen müsste. 
Und das geht jetzt schon fast 2 Seiten so die Behauptung von Jax sind alle sehr vage, beziehen sich größtenteils auf Einzelheiten. Betrachten nie das ganze oder die genauen Zahlen. Also entweder fängt man an sich hier über persönliche Erfahrung auszutauschen und zu sagen wie man Jax erlebt hat oder man fängt an hier mit den Zahlen, Jax auf dem Blatt durchzurechnen solang nicht eins von beidem gemacht wird, halte ich jegliche weitere Disskusion über wie Jax sein könnte für unnütz.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Januar 2012)

wer hat denn was von irelias ulti geredet? ich hab von ihrem w gesprochen. das hält 6 sekunden und macht auf lvl 5 75 true dmg zusätzlich pro schlag
für eine durchrechnung darfst du gerne >>hier<< vorbei schauen


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wer hat denn was von irelias ulti geredet? ich hab von ihrem w gesprochen. das hält 6 sekunden und macht auf lvl 5 75 true dmg zusätzlich pro schlag
> für eine durchrechnung darfst du gerne >>hier<< vorbei schauen



K gut hab ich mich verlesen. 
Und wenn sowa vorhanden ist warum bezieht man sich dann nicht darauf ? 
Wie gesagt ich spiele keine Jax, bin kein Top Spieler von daher werde ich mich hier weiterhin aus der Disskusion raushalten nur wie gesagt, entweder ihr hangelt euch an den Zahlen aus dem Guide durch oder ihr berichtet über persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## skyline930 (19. Januar 2012)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Nuff said.



Ich hab auch schlecht gespielt. Hab mal wieder Renekton probiert, den ich zum letzten Mal dann gespielt habe wenn er free war. Aber du willst doch nicht bestreiten das es extrem hart ist gegen eine Toplane zu bestehen, wenn der Gegner Ganks bekommt, du aber nicht, und du noch dazu nur ganz okay spielst? Als ich geschrieben hab "shyvana, theres a toplane in that game  you could gank it " bekam ich als antwort ein äußerst nettes "stfu noob, ignored", und natürlich keine Ganks. Ich hab total defensiv gespielt, konnte dann aber auch nix mehr machen.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> wer hat denn was von irelias ulti geredet? ich hab von ihrem w gesprochen. das hält 6 sekunden und macht auf lvl 5 75 true dmg zusätzlich pro schlag
> für eine durchrechnung darfst du gerne >>hier<< vorbei schauen



Ja, die Rechnung bestätigt meine Erfahrungen. Im Early wurde der Flat Damage gesenkt, aber das bisschen gleicht man durch die neue Passive und den verlässlichen Stun wieder aus. Im Late wurde Jax extrem gebufft. Und tut mir Leid, aber man bekommt durch die Ultimate laut dem Link 7095 Gold. Ich glaube aber er hat sich verrechnet, denn die 20% beziehen sich auf Bonus AD, und ich könnte mir vorstellen das dabei die 65 AD/AP nicht in die 20% einberechnet werden. Also das die 20% die von (Total AD - Base AD - 65) sind. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung. 7095 Gold sind 280 CS. Selbst wenn er sich verrechnet hat, dann sind es noch immer über 200CS an Schaden die man auf Knopfdruck bekommt. Womit man mehr als genug Geld hat um die angebliche fehlende Tankyness auszugleichen. Aber ich kann nur empfehlen zu versuchen einen Jax mit Boots, Gunblade und Trinity zu töten. Nur mal so nebenbei: Vergesst es. Alleine damit hat er schon genug HP um zumindest nicht sofort umgenukt zu werden. Nachdem er ranjumpt und stunnt, healt er sich wieder fast voll.


Tut mir Leid, aber wer jetzt noch behauptet Jax wurde generft hat keine Ahnung. Das einzige was geändert wurde, ist das Jax jetzt keinen Focus mehr auf AP, sondern auf AD hat. Das wars. Der Schaden hat sich im Late gefühlt fast verdreifacht. Jax war vor dem Remake im Late schon ein Albtraum, falls man vernünftig lanen konnte. Jetzt ist er der stärkste Bruiser. Glaubt mir, im nächsten Patch wird er wieder generft, oder mindestens sein Late.

Edit: tonygt, ich habs ja durchgerechnet. Nicht so detailliert wie im Link von tear_jerker, aber zumindest teilweise. Und da kam ich auf ca. die selben Werte.


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2012)

Hatte heute in Dominion einaml einen Jax gegen mich ich als Kassadin. Da wir realtiv dominiert haben war er nicht allzu stark, was mir aber für Jax negativ aufgefallen ist, das es extrem leicht ist, dem Coutnerstrike in einem offenen Battle, als Apler auszuweichen. Ich seh ein wirbeln im getümmel, halte mich etwas auf Distanz und kann dem ganzen ohne Probleme dodgen. Erfordert also einiges an Skill den Stun richti zu setzen optimalerweise mit nem Jump in Combi.

Auch heute mal Skarner ausprobiert nach dem "Nerf". War bis jetzt nur ein Game von daher keine präzisen Aussage aber ich finde man merkt nichts vom Nerf. Na klar Ulti CD ist länger und im Low Level ohne Philosophers oder Blue geht man schnell OOM. Aber mit dem Op Build von Shureilas, Shen, Glacial hat man eigentlich keine Probleme, den Ulti Cd bekommt man am Ende trotzdem auf ca 70 Sec runter und ist damit oft genug Ready um jemanden extrem schnell rauszugraben. Bin aus dem Game mit 8/2/12 rausgegangen


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Januar 2012)

es ist auch relativ einfach den stun von jax zu entgehen wenn er einen nicht grad überrascht. problematisch scheint auch zu sein das der skill noch ab und an buggy ist


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2012)

Lol was sagt ihr zu AD Kennen ? 
Siehts spannend aus


----------



## Verbalion (20. Januar 2012)

AD Kennen ist der letzte Schwachsinn, kann man zum trollen mal im Normal zocken, ansonsten echt davon abzuraten, genau wie AD soraka 
Der Ulti macht ja gar keinen Druck wenn du den auf AD spielst, restliche Abilities auch nicht, nur dein Autoattack haut rein.... Naja ich weiß nicht... Mal ganz lustig aber sicher keine GUTE Lösung ;-)


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Januar 2012)

sein passiv sowie das passiv von seinem w unterstützen sein ad/on hit build. ist sicherlich nicht oft gesehen, aber schlecht ist es garantiert nicht.
dazu kommt das in IEM Kiev Ad Kennen erfolgreich gespielt wurde. 
kennens skills sind im ad build halt dazu da, den gegner so oft wie möglich zu stunnen


----------



## schneemaus (21. Januar 2012)

Hat wer scho Sejuani angespielt? Was sagt ihr zu ihr?

Also ich mag sie. Wenn man nen guten Damage neben sich auf der Lane hat, Anstürmen, Permafrost und der Gegner is so langsam, dass er locker gekillt werden kann... Macht Spaß, doch x) Für mich definitiv ne gelungene Investition, nachdem ich bislang nur Carries und vor allem Caitlyn gespielt habe.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Januar 2012)

habe sie mir entgegen meiner ersten ankündigung doch nicht geholt. hab dann di ip doch lieber in runen investiert und spare auf vlad ^^
persönlich würde ich sie im jungle oder solo top spielen. wobei ihr kit nach tankjungler schreit^^


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Januar 2012)

So riot fragt nun nach feedback für den neuen jax und so wie es aussieht scheint er ein paar buffs zu bekommen und vielleicht  wieder ein defensives ult steriod ( rüssi udn resistenz buff abhängig von seinen ap/ad)
quelle findet sich >>hier<<.  das zweite statement von Statikk


----------



## skyline930 (22. Januar 2012)

Verbalion schrieb:


> AD Kennen ist der letzte Schwachsinn, kann man zum trollen mal im Normal zocken, ansonsten echt davon abzuraten, genau wie AD soraka
> Der Ulti macht ja gar keinen Druck wenn du den auf AD spielst, restliche Abilities auch nicht, nur dein Autoattack haut rein.... Naja ich weiß nicht... Mal ganz lustig aber sicher keine GUTE Lösung ;-)



Hat man ja eben gesehen als M5 Genja mit AD Kennen Chaox Sivir dominiert hat. Wirklich der letzte Schwachsinn.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Januar 2012)

ad kennen ist für ein sehr aggressives early halt sehr gut, fällt aber stark ab sofern man das spiel nicht vorher gewinnt


----------



## tonygt (22. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ad kennen ist für ein sehr aggressives early halt sehr gut, fällt aber stark ab sofern man das spiel nicht vorher gewinnt



Und warum fällt er im late stark ab ?
Seinte Ulti und sein E Skill ermöglichen doch guten Escape Plus CC, warum soll er mit Items soviel weniger Damage, als andere Ad Carrys machen ?
Habe bis jetzt erst 3 mal Ad kennen gesehen 2 mal bei M5 und einmal in einem Game bei mir und ich fande nicht das Kennen im Late so stark abgefallen ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Januar 2012)

weil kennen im gegensatz zu den meisten carries nicht sehr gut mit ad skaliert. ad kennen ist halt ein early dominance pick als ad carry durch seine reichweite und dem häufigen stun. wenn der gegnerische ad carry aber dennoch gut farmen kann wird dieser später mehr schaden machen als kennen. sivir, vayne, corky oder auch cait haben alle bessere steroids als kennen die vorallem in late nee menge ausmachen


----------



## skyline930 (22. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> weil kennen im gegensatz zu den meisten carries nicht sehr gut mit ad skaliert. ad kennen ist halt ein early dominance pick als ad carry durch seine reichweite und dem häufigen stun. wenn der gegnerische ad carry aber dennoch gut farmen kann wird dieser später mehr schaden machen als kennen. sivir, vayne, corky oder auch cait haben alle bessere steroids als kennen die vorallem in late nee menge ausmachen



naja, das würde ich jetzt nicht so unterschreiben. wenn dein gegner besser farmen kann, dann gibt er unabhängig von deinem pick mehr schaden. den stun hast du im late durch ein bisschen attackspeed noch öfter. ad und attackspeed kennen builds sind mehr als viable, nur werden auf turnieren eben normalerweise die "standardpicks" genommen wobei m5 ja auch gezeigt haben das man mit "neuen" builds auch gewinnen kann. wenn der gegner dagegen erstmal nichts machen kann, weil er es nicht gewohnt ist, ist das ein riesenvorteil auf der lane. das merkt man auch in normalen spielen wo man einfach merkt das der gegner einfach verwirrt ist, und nicht weiß wie er dich countern soll. da werden sogar pure trollbuilds wie crittlesticks stark


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Januar 2012)

ich habe nicht von mehr farm gesprochen sondern generell davon das der gegnerische carry farmen hat. der kann meinetwegen auch gern soviel sein wie der von kennen. kennen sein steroid braucht 5 treffer um seine wirkung zu entfalten und dann wird es nichtmal durch arpen unterstützt. dahin gegen hat corky 10% true dmg zusätzlich auf jeder auto attack, vayne hat %true dmg und tumble, sivir ein massiven as/ms buff und ein skill autoreset, tristanna einen sehr starken asbuff etc
alles dinge die deutlich besser ins late skalieren.
und das ist ja auch in ordnung so, ad kennen wurde wegen der early dominance ja auch von m5 gepickt. einen late game kennen hat man bei m5 auch nie gesehen, weil das spiel vorher gewonnen wurde und auch gewonnen werden musste.
ad kennen ist auch kein üblicher ad carry sondern wird für gewöhnlich auf on hit gespielt


----------



## tonygt (24. Januar 2012)

So ich habe derzeit folgendes Problem. Nachdem Sieg von M5 beidem sie dreimal Morde Mid gespielt haben, sind auf einmal alle wieder der Meinung das Morde doch gar net so schlecht ist, wie er vor ein paar Wochen noch im Forum beschrieben wurde. Dank neuer Rotation inder auch Morde F2p ist, werde ich wohl einige Morde in der Mitte haben und ihn wohl auch selbst öfter spielen. So jetzt zu meinem Problem was Countert Morde ? Klar Cassio ist ein guter Counter hat man ja auch im Final gesehen, da Cassio aber nicht immer Pickbar ist bzw. im Team Ranked auch öfter gebannt wird, stellt sich die Frage was countert Morde ausserdem? Ich bin bis jetzt Ratlos, das einzige was mir noch eingefallen ist, ist Galio nachdem Motto du tötest mich nicht ich töte dich nicht und wir farmen die Creep Waves beide mit 2 Skills.


----------



## Pente (24. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> So ich habe derzeit folgendes Problem. Nachdem Sieg von M5 beidem sie dreimal Morde Mid gespielt haben, sind auf einmal alle wieder der Meinung das Morde doch gar net so schlecht ist, wie er vor ein paar Wochen noch im Forum beschrieben wurde. Dank neuer Rotation inder auch Morde F2p ist, werde ich wohl einige Morde in der Mitte haben und ihn wohl auch selbst öfter spielen. So jetzt zu meinem Problem was Countert Morde ? Klar Cassio ist ein guter Counter hat man ja auch im Final gesehen, da Cassio aber nicht immer Pickbar ist bzw. im Team Ranked auch öfter gebannt wird, stellt sich die Frage was countert Morde ausserdem? Ich bin bis jetzt Ratlos, das einzige was mir noch eingefallen ist, ist Galio nachdem Motto du tötest mich nicht ich töte dich nicht und wir farmen die Creep Waves beide mit 2 Skills.



Cassiopeia mit Sustain-Built (Mercury's Treads, Will of the Ancient, Spirit Visage, Hextech Revolver, Rylai's Crystal Septer, Rabadon's Deathcap) dominiert Mordekaiser in der Mitte einfach nur. Brand ist auch enorm stark gegen Mordekaiser durch sein Passiv. Mit E und Q einfach konstant das Passiv auf Morde halten und mit Autohits last-hitten. Morgana hat ein relativ stabiles Laning gegen Mordekaiser, da Morgana ein Auto-Pusher ist. Einfach mit Pit die Creepwaves farmen. Gragas funktioniert auch relativ gut. Aber ebenfalls eher um die Lane zu pushen / farmen. Malzahar funktioniert auch prima. Im Grunde ist Mordekaiser auf AP-Mitte gespielt extrem anfällig für Ganks und auch für Burst-Damage. Er hält nicht wirklich viel aus und im Early ist es ein leichtes ihn klein zu halten und zu  zonen, sofern man Champions nimmt die auf Range farmen und harassen können ohne, dass sie seinen Schaden fressen.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

Eine Frage mal warum geben verschiedene Creeps verschieden viel Gold und warum ist das so und worauf skalliert das ?


----------



## Pente (24. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eine Frage mal warum geben verschiedene Creeps verschieden viel Gold und warum ist das so und worauf skalliert das ?




Eigentlich ganz simpel, es gibt drei verschiedene Arten von Creeps auf der Lane:
- Melee
- Ranged
- Kanonen-Wagen

Bis zur 20min Marke spawned jede dritte Creep-Wave einen Creep mehr, den Wagen. Ab 20 Minuten ist der Wagen bei jeder zweiten Creep-Wave mit dabei. (Bis dahin sind bereits 240 Creeps pro Lane gespawned) Die Melee Creeps halten exakt einen Towerhit mehr aus als die Ranged-Creeps und geben deshalb auch mehr Gold als die Ranged-Creeps.

Wenn du mal gegen deinen Tower lasthitten musst merke: die Melee Creeps zweimal vom Tower treffen lassen und dann einfach lasthitten, die Ranged Creeps musst du alle einmal anschießen bevor der Tower sie trifft damit du nach dem ersten Towerhit den Lasthit bekommst. Je länger das Spiel geht desto mehr HP haben die Creeps und desto mehr Gold geben sie auch. Später im Spiel musst du auch die Melee-Creeps einmal anschießen bevor der Tower sie zweimal trifft damit du den Lasthit am Tower bekommst.

Kurz: wie viel Gold ein Creep gibt hängt von seiner HP Zahl ab und diese skaliert mit der Zeit die das Spiel läuft.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

Also bis Minute 20 kann man 240 lasthits bekommen ?


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

SCHNELL SCHNEEL WIE SCHALTET MAN DIE LIVE BARS DER CREEPS WIEDER EIN


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Januar 2012)

drück L


----------



## Pente (24. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also bis Minute 20 kann man 240 lasthits bekommen ?



Bei der 20min Marke sind exakt 240 Creeps, pro Lane, gespawned. Da die Minions erst auf die Lane laufen müssen kannst du innerhalb der ersten 20 Min 234 Creeps töten. Im allgemeinen solltest du dir die 13 Minuten-Marke merken. Innerhalb der ersten 13 Minuten solltest du ca 100 Creeps gefarmt haben. Aller spätestens bei 15 Minuten solltest du die 100 CS Marke erreicht haben. Wenn du bei 13 Minuten 100 Creeps gefarmt hast, hast du 45 Minions verpasst und somit über 2/3 der Creeps getötet. Das ist ein passabler Schnitt. 1 Kill ist ungefähr 20 Creeps wert.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

Cool danke


----------



## Dolgrim (24. Januar 2012)

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=351296&d=1325073400

Für alle, die ein paar Zahlen und generelle Tipps in der Übersicht haben möchten.


----------



## tonygt (27. Januar 2012)

Wir suchen derzeit übrigens noch einen zweiten Ad weil unserer anderer etwas inaktiv ist. 
Also wenn ihr ein Elo von ca 1,5k habt und hin und wieder Abends ab 8 bis 22 oder länger Zeit habt meldet euch.


----------



## Dolgrim (27. Januar 2012)

Du kannst mich mal adden, wenn du willst (selber Name wie hier). Spiele hauptsächlich AD, man kann ja einfach mal miteinander schreiben und ein paar Games zusammen spielen


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wir suchen derzeit übrigens noch einen zweiten Ad weil unserer anderer etwas inaktiv ist.
> Also wenn ihr ein Elo von ca 1,5k habt und hin und wieder Abends ab 8 bis 22 oder länger Zeit habt meldet euch.



Öh mein Elo lag bei 1.4 D


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Januar 2012)

oh man ab und zu macht domion ja echt spaß, vorallem wenn man ryze spielt und die einen melee nach dem anderen nach unten schicken xD das ist immer ein leicht verdienter sieg das tages


----------



## tonygt (27. Januar 2012)

Grad Kings of Europe Live stream.
Geht grade los es spielen Fnatic Sk M5 und CLG mit könnte intressant werden


Stream

Seite mit den Daten


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Januar 2012)

da will man grad gucken und dann gibts schwierigkeiten unteranderem weil shushei sich nicht den tournament client geladen hat :/

was anderes: im ami forum gibt grad heftige diskussionen rund um die mechanik des last hitten, sogar einige riotmitarbeiter melden sich zu wort. mal sehen was daraus entsetht. ich persönlich hab nichts gegen 0cs support und spiel support sogar gern


----------



## tonygt (28. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> da will man grad gucken und dann gibts schwierigkeiten unteranderem weil shushei sich nicht den tournament client geladen hat :/
> 
> was anderes: im ami forum gibt grad heftige diskussionen rund um die mechanik des last hitten, sogar einige riotmitarbeiter melden sich zu wort. mal sehen was daraus entsetht. ich persönlich hab nichts gegen 0cs support und spiel support sogar gern



Poste mal bitte nen Link, da bei Mechanik beim Lasthitten mein erster Gedanke nicht umbedingt ist Supp braucht lasthits.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Januar 2012)

Klick mich
das ist der haupttread mit dem alles angefangen hat. meine aussage zum support war wohl etwas vorgegriffen. im thread geht es generell darum das es nicht ersichtlich ist, warum man nur mit lasthits gold bekomtm udn das neue spieer das auch garnicht vermittelt bekommen. das dieses system existiert hat auch den 0cs support hervor gebracht. vond aher miene aussage 
mittlerweile gibt es viele gegenstimmen und zahlreiche threads die sich auch damit befassen


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Januar 2012)

~Benutzer wurde für diesen Post gesperrt~


----------



## Pente (28. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ~Benutzer wurde für diesen Post gesperrt~


Hahahaha made my day ... was kann man bitte in diesem Thread posten damit man gegen die Forenregeln verstößt?


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Januar 2012)

Ach das war lediglich ein doppelpost. Wann immer mir das passiert, editier ich den zweiten Post zu eben diesem Satz um und guck wie die Leute reagieren^^


----------



## Pente (28. Januar 2012)

Da hat Sypher M5 einfach mal deklassiert. Das war so schlecht gespielt von M5. Sie hatten ein so starkes Teamfight-Setup und haben jeden einzelnen Teamfight haushoch verloren weil ihr Fokus einfach schlecht war.


----------



## tonygt (28. Januar 2012)

Aber trotzdem genau das Finale das ich wollte M5 gegen CLG.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Januar 2012)

oh man ist das traurig wenn ich bei nem kumpel im profil sehe das er magewick mit einer needlessly large rod gespielt hat und das auch noch gewinnt xD


----------



## Pente (28. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem genau das Finale das ich wollte M5 gegen CLG.


Nach den Scrims von CLG gegen M5 die ich gesehen habe denke ich, dass CLG gewinnen wird. Sypher hat M5 dominiert, Spiel 2 verschenkt und im dritten Spiel 1:1 den gleichen Fehler gemacht wie TSM bei den IEM: sie spielen Karthus mitte gegen M5. Karthus mitte funktioniert gegen ein so aggressives Team einfach nicht. Karthus ist zu passiv. zu sehr hinten am eigenen Tower am farmen. Das macht den Jungle seitlich der Mitte für den Gegner automatisch frei. Wer gegen M5 gewinnen will muss aggressiv dominante Lanes auf Top und Mitte spielen und nicht so passiven Farm-Dreck 

Zum Glück ist das Finale erst Dienstag. Montag ist unser Match gegen MaximuM e-Sport Club.LoL, da hätte ich den Stream nicht schauen können


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trolololololo D


----------



## tonygt (31. Januar 2012)

Hier mal eine sehr intressante Analyse vom DPS von AD Carrys

Mein Link


----------



## Pente (31. Januar 2012)

[attachment=12463:winning_streak.jpg]

Mal sehn ob ich die 10-Win-Serie voll krieg


----------



## tonygt (31. Januar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> [attachment=12463:winning_streak.jpg]
> 
> Mal sehn ob ich die 10-Win-Serie voll krieg



Gogo raus aus der Elo Hell


----------



## Pente (31. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Gogo raus aus der Elo Hell


Die Elo Hell hört nie auf  Ich hab gestern 6 Ranked-Games in Folge verloren und in 4 davon hatte ich nen Leaver im Team  ... gestern war allgemein kein guter Solo-Queue Tag. Wicked hat gestern auch 8 von 10 Ranked-Games verloren 

Btw.: 7 Wins in Folge. 3 to go


----------



## tonygt (31. Januar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Die Elo Hell hört nie auf  Ich hab gestern 6 Ranked-Games in Folge verloren und in 4 davon hatte ich nen Leaver im Team  ... gestern war allgemein kein guter Solo-Queue Tag. Wicked hat gestern auch 8 von 10 Ranked-Games verloren
> 
> Btw.: 7 Wins in Folge. 3 to go



Stimme ich dir in beiden Punkten zu, nur die meisten sehen die Hell im Bereich von 0-1,3k, ab dann wirds schon etwas besser ^^
Die Leute wissen wenigstens so einigermaßen, wie man die Chars spielt und das AP Kayle nicht die beste Wahl gegen Morg Mid ist 
Aber Noobs hat man auf jeden Elo, gestern auch zuviele Vögel gehabt, die gefeeded oder sonst was haben. Naja heute Abend steht erst mal Team Training an und gleich gibts Kings of Europe Finale.


----------



## Pente (31. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Naja heute Abend steht erst mal Team Training an und gleich gibts Kings of Europe Finale.


Naja ich hatte ja schon vorher gesagt: CLG.eu kennt die Antwort auf die M5 Strategie schon lange und sie haben bisher auch kaum ein Scrim gegen M5 verloren. 17:1 Sieg von CLG gegen M5 sagt einfach alles. Es war einfach so dumm von M5 ... wenn man Froggen Anivia und Wickd Irelia spielen lässt, muss man entweder wirklich top spielen oder man verliert haushoch.


----------



## tonygt (31. Januar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte ja schon vorher gesagt: CLG.eu kennt die Antwort auf die M5 Strategie schon lange und sie haben bisher auch kaum ein Scrim gegen M5 verloren. 17:1 Sieg von CLG gegen M5 sagt einfach alles. Es war einfach so dumm von M5 ... wenn man Froggen Anivia und Wickd Irelia spielen lässt, muss man entweder wirklich top spielen oder man verliert haushoch.



Leider nur das FB von CLG gesehen und dachte mir schon okay jetzt sind sie fucked ^^
Aber so wies derzeit aussieht von den Picks her, könnte es sehr intressant werden auf alle Lanes. Man kann net wirklich sagen, wer auf welcher Lane gewinnt obwohl ich denke das Froggen Mid mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit gewinnt.


----------



## Pente (31. Januar 2012)

CLG.eu gewinnt 2:1 gegen M5


----------



## tear_jerker (31. Januar 2012)

das hatte m5 aber auch mal nötig, damit bleiben sie auf dem boden udn können so auch besser an sich arbeiten. man hat wirklcih gut gesehen das m5 damti nicht klar komtm wenn ihre start im early nicht aufgeht. im 3ten spiel hat man auch gut gesehen das ein ad kennen im late gegenüber anderen abfällt.
davon ab, empfand ich das finale als sehr spannend und beide teams haben wirklich sehr gut gespielt


----------



## tonygt (1. Februar 2012)

Das Game war so genial unwahrscheinlich spannend und bis zu letzt unklar wer das Game gewinnt, wie von den Kommentatoren richtig bemerkt Kiev was great, the Semis were great but this Game incredbile awesome 
Meiner Meinung nach das beste Match, im Rahmen einens Turnies, in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Pente (1. Februar 2012)

Alle drei Spiele haben so viele Schwächen von M5 gezeigt. CLG hätte das zweite und sogar das dritte Game genauso dominant gewinnen können wie das Erste, nur leider haben sie im Spiel zwei total viele Fehlentscheidungen getroffen und die Unsicherheit hat man dann in Spiel drei leider gemerkt. M5 hat nur eine Strategie und ist kein Stück in der Lage sich auf den Gegner einzustellen. Dar1an geht immer in den gegnerischen Jungle, auch wenn sein Tower down ist, er in CS und Kills hinten liegt und es seinem Team eigentlich garnichts bringt weil der Wald in den er geht eh immer leer ist. M5 ist sehr starr und unflexibel und das hat man in allen drei Spielen extrem gemerkt. Das erste Spiel hat M5 nur so extrem schnell verloren weil sie unbedingt jeden einzelnen Blue-Buff von CLG fighten wollten. Sie konnten nicht glauben, dass ihr Gegner die Timer auch so genau nimmt und immer mit allen Lanes bereit ist M5 am eigenen Blue zu fighten.

Die Blue-Kämpfe hat M5 dann komplett eingestellt in den Games. In Game 2 war M5s Sona der Turning-Point des Games. Sona hat am Drachen ihr Ulti perfekt über das gesamte Team von CLG gesetzt. Das hätte nie passieren dürfen. Sona war ihr einziger AoE Stun und sie haben ihn dreimal in Folge komplett abbekommen weil sie einfach zu sicher waren, dass sie das bessere Teamfight Setup haben. Leider hatte Froggen kein WotA und yellowpete hat mit Phantom Dancer angefangen. Die Teamfights konnten sie nach den perfekten Sona Ultis gar nicht mehr gewinnen. Ihr AD-Carry machte zu wenig Schaden und ihr AP-Carry war innerhalb von Sekunden tot. 

Das dritte Game hat M5 dann eigentlich total an die Wand gefahren. Klar war es ein knappes und spannendes Spiel, aber alles in allem hatte M5 ein so enorm dominantes Teamfight-Late-Game Setup, dass es schon fast eine Kunst war mit diesem Setup zu verlieren. Sona AoE Stun, Karthus AoE Aura, AoE Ulti, Gangplank AoE Ulti und Kennen AoE Stun. Ein perfekt gesetztes Sona oder Kennen Ulti hätte gereicht um mit Karthus AoE und GP Ulti das komplette CLG Team zu acen ohne, dass sie auch nur den Hauch einer Chance gehabt hätten. GP hat sein Ulti zu oft verschwendet noch bevor es richtig los ging. Karthus und GP haben null auf den Lane-Switch von Wickd und Froggen reagiert was ein riesen Fehler war. GP hatte nur Amorpen und Amor-Runen, er hatte nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen Cassiopeia auf der Toplane. Die Lane konnte er einfach nur verlieren. Genauso wie Karthus in der Mitte, aber M5 blieb stur bei ihrer Strategie und hat dafür einen hohen Preis bezahlt: eine gefeedete Cassiopeia und zwei eingedrückte Lanes. Hätte Froggen nun mit Cassio das selbe Built gekauft wie im ersten Game mit Anivia (WotA + Spiritvisage) wäre das Spiel viel schneller und viel deutlicher für CLG ausgefallen. Cassiopeia mit WotA+SV ist nahezu untötbar solange ihr Positioning stimmt.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

Was haltet ihr von Ziggs ? 
Ich schau schon den ganzen Tag Hotshots Stream. 
Es sieht so aus das er sich mit ein bisschen übung relativ gut spielen lässt. Nur die ideale Nutzung des W Skills benötigt wohl langes Training und spezielle Situationen.
Auf Distanz ist er relativ stark doch ohne CDs etc hat er relativ schlechte Fluchtchancen außerdem lässt er sich mit Banshee relativ leicht kontern.


----------



## tonygt (1. Februar 2012)

Hab Hotshot solang zugeguckt bis ich gemerkt habe, dass er im Low Level Bereich spielt und von daher sagen seine Videos nicht mehr als das Patch Preview aus 
Finde seine Range auf den ersten Eindruck zu krass vor allem was den Q angeht die Range mit dem Speed könnte ein krasser Poke werden dem man nur sehr schlecht Dodgen kann.
Wenn man die Ami Foren liest scheint er OP zu sein  Ich denke das er auf einem Level wie Ahri ist wenn nicht sogar etwas höher,mal gucken. Schade das ich atm nicht genug IP für ihn über habe, mal sehen was nach einer Woche oder so noch von ihm übrig ist und ob er nicht hart generft wird ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Februar 2012)

kann ich weitestgehend so unterschreiben, nur was das dritte spiel und die überlegene aoe comp angeht nicht ganz.
das problem mit kennens ulti war, das es ein ad kennen war. dieser kann sein ulti nicht so offensiv benutzen wie ein ap kennen der sich dank dem guten schaden seines ults in vebrindung mit wota gut heilen kann udn mit einem etwaigen zonyas auch erstmal nicht weg zu bekommen iust. wäre ad kennen mit der ulti rein, wäre er sofort weg gewesen. in sofern konnte kennen nur rein wenn es sicher war.
was sona angeht: die hat wirklich m5 den sieg im 2ten spiel gebracht. ich hab mich jedes mal geärgert wie gut das ulti saß :/


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Die Range von Ziggs geht mir schon ziemlich auf die nerven.

Ich liebe dieses Spiel ja so sehr..
Es standen nur noch die Nexustower ,ich sag "stay in base and farm".
Was macht der Troll Cho und die Troll Sejuani ? 
Ja genau wir gehen ganz weit aus der base um auf höhe des flusses creep waves zu farmen. Ich ping das sie zurück kommen sollen ,keine Reaktion. 
Sie werden ,wie erwartet, geganked. Das ganze passiert 3mal dann ragequiten beide...


----------



## Pente (3. Februar 2012)

Da Sivir Pre-Patch schon der stärkste AD-Carry war, wollte ich mal wissen wie sich der Nerf auf Sivir wirklich ausgewirkt hat.

Fazit: Nerf? Kein Stück. Im Grunde wurde Sivirs Ultimate nur an andere Ultimates angepasst und die Schadensreduzierung ihrer Boomerangklinge merkt man überhaupt nicht.

[attachment=12465:sivir_nerf.jpg]


----------



## Gazeran (3. Februar 2012)

I FUCKING LOOVE ZIGGS!

erstes game mit ihm: 17/1/18 ;D

find er isn bissl op :S


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2012)

Ist er auch zu krasse Ratios für krasse Aoe Only Skills. Für mich einer dauer Bann/pick und nerfs inc


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Seine Ulti ist eigentlich nur in Teamfights entscheident und ist ansonsten leicht zu kontern.
Viel schlimmer ist sein Q ,die Range und der Schaden sind einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Seine Ulti ist eigentlich nur in Teamfights entscheident und ist ansonsten leicht zu kontern.
> Viel schlimmer ist sein Q ,die Range und der Schaden sind einfach nur lächerlich.



Aber genau in Team fights zerlegt sie das ganze Team mit fast 1k Damage, wenn man Mittig drin steht, Easy going die Ulti auf die Carrys zu schiessen, die sind dann mal ganz schnell weg vom Fenster


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Wieso hab eigentlich nur ich immer die first time Ziggs im team und die Gegner immer die pro ziggs ?


----------



## Pente (3. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieso hab eigentlich nur ich immer die first time Ziggs im team und die Gegner immer die pro ziggs ?


Weil du Blind-Pick spielst ... aaaaaah wie kann man nur


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Weil du Blind-Pick spielst ... aaaaaah wie kann man nur



Ja ich übe grad mit Galio :3
1. Ranked mit Galio und 3/0/10 stats und einen Pentakill für Skarner erspielt (via Ulti und er hat kst ... )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Februar 2012)

hab mir vor kurzem sona geholt um mein support repertoir aufzustocken. mir unbegreiflich wie da noch kein nerf in letzter zeit kam. der early dmg ist einfach enorm und der harrass von ihr generell sehr gut. dazu noch die ulti ...^^


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Februar 2012)

Xyph spricht über den nächsten champ. Wird ein Tank mit Hook (mit Ankerwaffe )
hier der thread >>KLICK<<


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Xyph spricht über den nächsten champ. Wird ein Tank mit Hook (mit Ankerwaffe )
> hier der thread >>KLICK<<



Seems legit
erinnert mich an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Februar 2012)

ich hätte eher an davi jones gedacht^^


----------



## Oníshanu (9. Februar 2012)

http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Champion

Die klingen alle nett


----------



## tonygt (9. Februar 2012)

Sieht eher nach den Viechern aus Bioshock aus.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Februar 2012)

art, ich hätte letztens nix sagen sollen bezüglich sona >.<
morello hat nerfs für soraka und sona bestätigt: >>KLICK<<


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Ist ja großartig ,es gibt kaum richtige Supporter und die werden dann noch generfed


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Februar 2012)

kommt ja bald ein neuer. 
ich muss aber auch zugeben das die sona nerfs berechtigt sind. sie hat einfach zu viel in ihrem kit und ihre ulti ist für einen support viel zu stark. jedesmal wenn ich sona spiele und wir die bot lane gewinnen hab ich das gefühl ein cheater zu sein^^ q plus powerchord lässt die carry hp einfach dahin schmelzen xD
soraka irh nerf kann cih nicht direkt beurteilen, da ich sie nie wirklich spiele. aber wenn man bedenkt das sie wirklich keinerlei aufmerksamkeit darauf legen muss überhaupt mal oom zu gehen, denke ich das ein nerf in die richtung schon angebracht ist. riot solls bei beiden bloß nicht übertreiben und der neue support nach nautilus soll gefälligst auch ein vernünftiger sein^^


----------



## tonygt (9. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist ja großartig ,es gibt kaum richtige Supporter und die werden dann noch generfed



Es gibt mehr als genug Supporter das Problem ist derzeit nur, das einige Supporter viel zu stark sind und andere Supps nicht Viabale auf der Bot sind. Weil Supps wie Sona, Soarka,Taric und Janna einfach zu Dominat gegenüber anderen Supps, wie Leona, Blitz, Zil, Karma, Alistar und noch anderen sind. Nerfs sind angebracht mal gucken in welche Richtung sie gehen, ich würde mich freuen wenn sie guten Sona Spieler von den schlechten Splitten und Q Spammen dir nicht gleich den Sieg auf der Bot sichert.


----------



## skyline930 (12. Februar 2012)

Manchmal frag ich mich was der Müll soll. Nicht nur Elohell, sondern dann hat man ein Team mit: 2x 1.2k, 2x 1.3k, und einem unranked, wird gegen ein Team mit 2x1.3, 3x 1.4 in die Queue geschmissen. Klaro, np. -.-


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADEYrX5UKQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Februar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich was der Müll soll. Nicht nur Elohell, sondern dann hat man ein Team mit: 2x 1.2k, 2x 1.3k, und einem unranked, wird gegen ein Team mit 2x1.3, 3x 1.4 in die Queue geschmissen. Klaro, np. -.-


.
sind wa mal ehrlich, so viel nimmt sich das in dem elo bereich nicht. einzig der unranked ist eventuell ein faktor. 
hab mich nun auch mal durch gerungen meine platzierungrankeds zu absolvieren. jedes spiel ist da echt wie ein ü-ei^^


----------



## skyline930 (12. Februar 2012)

Doch tut es. Wenn mein Team dann auch noch spielt wie ein Haufen lvl 1er. Und nein, es war nicht meine Schuld. 7/2/5 Lee Sin solo top, den gegnerischen GP in Grund und Boden gestampft, mit über 70cs top farmed.
Highlight des Spiels: Bis ich im Teamfight mit meiner Q drangeflogen bin, waren 2 Leute tot. Und zwar unser AP Carry mid, und unser AD Carry Bot. Der erstere durch einen sehr dämlichen Build, die zweitere durch op Positioning.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

Stimmt wenn ich sehe dass der AD Carry nach 20 Minuten einen CS von 78 hat...


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mundo geht schon wieder wohin er will^^

edit arg ich bin ein depp. Mundo ist unter D wie Dr. mundo, und ich frag mich warum ich ihn nicht unter M wie Mundo finde xD


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Erstmal geaddet


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Februar 2012)

hehe, aber nicht wundern wenn ich demnächst anders heiße, bin mit dem namen schon länger unzufrieden.
btw: ich krieg unter anderem nee paysafecard zum valentienstag^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hehe, aber nicht wundern wenn ich demnächst anders heiße, bin mit dem namen schon länger unzufrieden.
> btw: ich krieg unter anderem nee paysafecard zum valentienstag^^



Ich bin mit meinem Namen zufrieden 

Fnatic Phylosoraptor


----------



## Pente (13. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fnatic Phylosoraptor


Mit solchen Namen solltest du vorsichtig sein. Fnatic / mTw usw sind Firmen und eingetragene Markennamen. Das kann richtig Ärger geben :-)


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Mit solchen Namen solltest du vorsichtig sein. Fnatic / mTw usw sind Firmen und eingetragene Markennamen. Das kann richtig Ärger geben :-)



Ich heiße ja nur Phylosoraptor und das war jetzt reines wunsch denken  


BTW: 
Hat einen Galio Guide am start ? :3


----------



## tonygt (13. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hehe, aber nicht wundern wenn ich demnächst anders heiße, bin mit dem namen schon länger unzufrieden.
> btw: ich krieg unter anderem nee paysafecard zum valentienstag^^



Hmm das könnte man jetzt auch falsch verstehen 
Je nachdem wer dir die Karte schenkt.

Edit: Schau mal in die Guides rein sollte dir erst mal ein Basic geben wie man Galio spielt. Alles weitere ist halt extrem davon abhängig wie das Game läuft bzw. was für ein Line up auf beiden Seiten vorhanden ist.
Guide
Guide 2


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Februar 2012)

krieg die karte von meiner freundin. und davon ausgehend wie sehr sie es hasst, wenn ich wegen LoL mal wieder den schreibtisch halb demoliere, ist das schon ein richtiger fetter liebesbeweis^^

wie kannst du eigentlich die ganze zeit immer lol zocken? musst du nicht auch mal lernen für klausuren oder so? oder hast du nur die eine geschrieben über die du mit maddin gequackt hast?


----------



## tonygt (13. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> krieg die karte von meiner freundin. und davon ausgehend wie sehr sie es hasst, wenn ich wegen LoL mal wieder den schreibtisch halb demoliere, ist das schon ein richtiger fetter liebesbeweis^^
> 
> wie kannst du eigentlich die ganze zeit immer lol zocken? musst du nicht auch mal lernen für klausuren oder so? oder hast du nur die eine geschrieben über die du mit maddin gequackt hast?



Oder sie will dir zeigen das du bloß weiter LOL spielen sollst damit sie ihre Ruhe hat 
Ich zock gar nicht immer LOL bin nur meistens ON und dann afk und nebenbei am Pc was machen oder in der Wohnung was machen ^^ Derzeit hat mich z.b. wieder das Skyrim Fieber gebpackt und ich spiele lieber Skyrim als LOL und wenn ich in LOL on bin mache ich meistens was anderes 
Abgesehen davon ja ich hatte nur eine Klausur von daher hatte ich gut Zeit, jetzt noch Insgesamt 12 Seiten Ausaberitungen machen aber mehr isses net.
Naja und bald ist der Winter vorbei und dann gehts wieder mehr raus mitm Bike in letzter Zeit war die Motivation etwas flöten und mehr als 2-3 mal Fitness Studio war halt nicht drin


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Februar 2012)

so name geändert. Fl4kes digitiert zuuuuuuuuuuuu.........................Batzn ^^
Ich wollte was kurzes, prägnantes, etwas eventuell deutschstämmiges und etwas das sich von einem Shoutcaster ausgerufen geil anhört....ich denke ich habs gut getroffen.
war ein ziemlicher Kampf zu dem einen Namen zu finden der nicht von einem lvl 1 smurf blockiert wurde(wie etwa Stabbed, denn ich schon seit ewigkeiten will)


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2012)

maaaaannnnnn,........ ein ryze nerf QQ ;_;


----------



## TrollJumper (14. Februar 2012)

Shen Buff.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC0Pi6WT49g&feature=g-u-u&context=G2e68a81FUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube] 
Beelzeboss Ryze-Skin.


----------



## Pente (14. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> maaaaannnnnn,........ ein ryze nerf QQ ;_;


Naja der Nerf von Ryze ist eigentlich unerheblich. Selbiges gilt für Ahri und Cassiopeia.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2012)

in einer vollen kombo sind das sagenhafte 120dmg(von 4k mana ausgehend)  und ja ich weiß das er unerheblich ist, aber irgendwie wie ich finde auch unnötig .
wer allerdings nee fette breitseite(mal wieder) abbekommen hat, ist vlad. das vlad sein tides of blood generfed wird, war ja klar, aber dazu auch noch nen hextechrevolver nerf? 

was die beiden anderen mages angeht hab ich keine ahnung, bin kein ap mid spieler(außer eventuell mit Onkel ryze).


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Nerf all my MID Champs ! 
Finde den Ahri nerf alles andere als unerheblich, 20 Sec mehr CD auf ihrer Ulti auf Rang 1 und 10 Sec mehr auf Max.
Wobei mir der Kennen nerf absolut unverständlich ist


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Shen Buff


----------



## Pente (14. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nerf all my MID Champs !
> Finde den Ahri nerf alles andere als unerheblich, 20 Sec mehr CD auf ihrer Ulti auf Rang 1 und 10 Sec mehr auf Max.
> Wobei mir der Kennen nerf absolut unverständlich ist


20s auf Stufe 1, 15s auf Stufe 2 und 10s auf Stufe 3. Alles in allem, ähnlich wie damals der Ashe-Ulti-Nerf: unerheblich. Ich spiele sehr sehr oft Ahri und die 20s wird man nur selten merken. In der Regel hat man aktuell das Ulti schon wesentlich öfter ready als man es nutzt. Der Weg vom Spawn zur Mitte dauert ca 15-20s => dort einmal die Minions farmen / pushen => auf eine der Side-Lanes laufen und das Ulti ist zum Gank / Towerdive wieder up. In der Mitte braucht man sein Ultimate eigentlich viel zu selten. Der Nerf wird das Gameplay von Ahri nur bedingt einschränken.

Es wird dann eine Rolle spielen wenn man Mitte das Ulti zum Escapen nutzen musste, denn dann ist dies im Early für den Gegner eine direkte Einladung um Dragon zu forcen. Da spielen die 20s tatsächlich eine Rolle. Aber alles in allem, gerade aufs Late-Game betrachtet ist der Nerf nicht wirklich vorhanden.


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> 20s auf Stufe 1, 15s auf Stufe 2 und 10s auf Stufe 3. Alles in allem, ähnlich wie damals der Ashe-Ulti-Nerf: unerheblich. Ich spiele sehr sehr oft Ahri und die 20s wird man nur selten merken. In der Regel hat man aktuell das Ulti schon wesentlich öfter ready als man es nutzt. Der Weg vom Spawn zur Mitte dauert ca 15-20s => dort einmal die Minions farmen / pushen => auf eine der Side-Lanes laufen und das Ulti ist zum Gank / Towerdive wieder up. In der Mitte braucht man sein Ultimate eigentlich viel zu selten. Der Nerf wird das Gameplay von Ahri nur bedingt einschränken.
> 
> Es wird dann eine Rolle spielen wenn man Mitte das Ulti zum Escapen nutzen musste, denn dann ist dies im Early für den Gegner eine direkte Einladung um Dragon zu forcen. Da spielen die 20s tatsächlich eine Rolle. Aber alles in allem, gerade aufs Late-Game betrachtet ist der Nerf nicht wirklich vorhanden.



Abhängig davon wie man Ahri spielt ich hatte jetzt vorher oft genug Situationen wo der Ulti Timer genau richtig war, wird sich zeigen wie sich das ganze auswirkt. Nur finde den Nerf alles andere als Unerheblich, da er schon stark den Damage Output von Ahri was Early und Mid angeht einschränkt. Finde den Nerf aber nicht unabgebracht, da ich derzeit in der Situation bin das ich mich persönlich Frage wie man eine Ahri countert, die in der Mitte besser spielt als man selbst.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2012)

ryze war meist nee ganz gut alternative um ahri zu countern. der snare tut halt echt weh wenn ahri grad zur ulti ansetzt und dann zusehen muss, wie sie noch im snare stirbt ohne die restlichen 2 sprünge absolvieren zu können.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Guardsman Bob hat einen ziemlich guten Musikgeschmack 

(und war ziemlich schlecht mit dem neuen Champ)


----------



## Pente (14. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ryze war meist nee ganz gut alternative um ahri zu countern. der snare tut halt echt weh wenn ahri grad zur ulti ansetzt und dann zusehen muss, wie sie noch im snare stirbt ohne die restlichen 2 sprünge absolvieren zu können.


Ryze? Also ehrlich gesagt hab ich jeden ausgelacht der Ryze gegen mich als Ahri gepickt hat. Ryze hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil: er muss auf Ahri zulaufen um Schaden zu machen. Das spielt einer guten Ahri in die Karten, denn genau das möchte eine Ahri: Gegner die an sie ran müssen. Sobald Ryze auf Ahri zuläuft drückt Sie Q/W und läuft einfach ein paar Schritte zurück. Resultat: Ryze bekommt Q und W voll ab ohne auch nur annähernd Ahri getroffen zu haben. Ahri hat einfach deutlich mehr Sustain als Ryze und ab Level 6 ist jeder Cage den Ryze raushaut für Ahri eine direkte Einladung Ryze dem Erdboden gleich zu machen. Der Cage stunned nicht und eine gute Ahri zwingt Ryze sie von einer Position aus zu cagen an der keine Minions im Weg sind. Verfällt Ryze wirklich der Verlockung Ahri zu cagen zieht sie ihn mit Charm an sich ran, drückt ihm die volle Q/W Kombo, sowie Ignite. Ein dummer Ryze verschwendet dann direkt noch Flash obwohl er keine Chance hat weg zu kommen. Ahri nutzt Ulti, ist an ihm dran und gibt im noch eine Q/W Kombo die er unter Garantie nicht überleben wird 

Ahri wird von Brand und Swain extrem hart gecounterd, sofern man diese Champions spielen kann. Swain hat einfach einen viel höheren Sustain als Ahri. Er tötet Ahri einfach durch pures Überleben ihres Schadens. Brand hingegen hat eine hohe Range auf all seinen Fähigkeiten und einen Stun, beides sehr unpraktisch für Ahri. Ein guter Brand wird E auf Ahri wirken, sie mit Q stunnen und dann W unter sie setzen. Zusammen mit Ignite und evtl Ultimate ist Ahri tot ohne auch nur einen Spell gewirkt zu haben. Brand kann wirklich sehr gefährlich für Ahri werden. Wenn Brand seine Stuns nicht trifft und W versemmelt ist er für Ahri jedoch auch eher Futter als Gegner.


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Ryze kann Ahri Countern aber nur wenn man auf Full Mana Runen setzt um Ahri im Low Level zu besiegen. 
Und bei Brand das Problem ist das Ahri an sich die selbe Range auf ihrem E wie Brand hat ? Wie auch immer Brand muss zwei mal treffen um zu stunen Ahri braucht nur einen Hit um zu Taunten. Sogesehen wenn sich beide gegenüber stehen ohne Creeps wird Ahri schneller CC können als Brand und dann den Folgenden CCs mit Ulti relativ leicht dodgen können.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2012)

müssen ja komische ryze gewesen sein die in allem stehen bleiben und dann wohl auch noch ohne ms quints und masteries spielen 
ahri mag zwar ein große range haben, aber sicher davon treffen tut dann auch nur foxfire. ryze hingegen eine geringere range aber hat nur targeted spells. für alles darüber hinaus sollte man fairerweise schon gleichen skill vorausetzen und da denke ich dürfte ryze doch schon ziemlich probleme für ahri bereiten. 
um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich sehe ich muss gegen nee ahri in einem turnier ran, dann pack ich wahrscheinlich sogar hp/lvl yellows rein und sehe den hp balken nach bveil sich nicht mehr bewegen. die hab ich mir aber noch nicht geleistet^^


----------



## Gazeran (14. Februar 2012)

wah wen soll ich mir kaufen? Nocturne (wenn er draussen ist) oder Nautilus? :S

wtf, warteschlange: ITS OVER 20.000!!!


----------



## Pente (14. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ryze kann Ahri Countern aber nur wenn man auf Full Mana Runen setzt um Ahri im Low Level zu besiegen.
> Und bei Brand das Problem ist das Ahri an sich die selbe Range auf ihrem E wie Brand hat ? Wie auch immer Brand muss zwei mal treffen um zu stunen Ahri braucht nur einen Hit um zu Taunten. Sogesehen wenn sich beide gegenüber stehen ohne Creeps wird Ahri schneller CC können als Brand und dann den Folgenden CCs mit Ulti relativ leicht dodgen können.


Das Problem an Brand / Ahri ist, dass Brand mit E einen direkten Spell auf Ahri wirken kann und das auch zwischen Minions, d.h. Brand kann Ahri mit E treffen ohne, dass sie ihn Charmen kann. Brand sitzt, wenn beide gleich gut spielen definitiv am längeren Hebel. Er wird hinter seinen Minions stehen und für sich entscheiden wann er E wirkt um direkt darauf an den Minions vorbei zu gehen und zu stunnen. Wenn Brand spielen kann ist es definitiv hart für Ahri in der Mitte.




tear_jerker schrieb:


> müssen ja komische ryze gewesen sein die in allem stehen bleiben und dann wohl auch noch ohne ms quints und masteries spielen
> ahri mag zwar ein große range haben, aber sicher davon treffen tut dann auch nur foxfire. ryze hingegen eine geringere range aber hat nur targeted spells. für alles darüber hinaus sollte man fairerweise schon gleichen skill vorausetzen und da denke ich dürfte ryze doch schon ziemlich probleme für ahri bereiten.
> um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich sehe ich muss gegen nee ahri in einem turnier ran, dann pack ich wahrscheinlich sogar hp/lvl yellows rein und sehe den hp balken nach bveil sich nicht mehr bewegen. die hab ich mir aber noch nicht geleistet^^


Ob ein Spell ein Skillshot ist oder nicht, hat absolut nichts zu sagen. Gute Spieler treffen ihre Skillshots, sonst würden sie derartige Champions garnicht erst spielen. Skillshot Champions sind deutlich schwerer zu lernen als Champion mit direkten Damage-Spells, wenn man das Skillshotten aber beherrscht merkt man schnell, dass man meist enormen Vorteil Champions gegenüber hat die direkte Schadenszauber haben. Skillshots verfügen i.d.r. über eine höhere Range als direkte Schadenszauber. Deshalb ist es meist extrem hart gegen Skillshot Champions zu lanen wenn der Gegner diesen extrem gut beherrscht und man selbst einen Champion wie Ryze pickt. Mit Ahri / Cassiopeia hab ich bisher keinerlei Probleme gegen Ryze gehabt. Klar macht sein Q gut Schaden, aber in der Mitte starte ich sowieso zu 90% mit Boots+Potions und von daher kümmert mich der ein oder andere Q Spell von Ryze so ziemlich gar nicht.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2012)

du hast schon recht wenn du sagst das gute spieler ihre skillshots treffen, aber dann muss man auf der anderen seite auch sagen das gute spieler skillshots ausweichen können. 
btw, brand sein e hat die selbe range wie ryze sein cage 

edit: und die server sind für 2 stunden down, und das wo ich mir nach bilanzierung lernen mal mit etwas lol belohnen wollte :/


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Das Problem an Brand / Ahri ist, dass Brand mit E einen direkten Spell auf Ahri wirken kann und das auch zwischen Minions, d.h. Brand kann Ahri mit E treffen ohne, dass sie ihn Charmen kann. Brand sitzt, wenn beide gleich gut spielen definitiv am längeren Hebel. Er wird hinter seinen Minions stehen und für sich entscheiden wann er E wirkt um direkt darauf an den Minions vorbei zu gehen und zu stunnen. Wenn Brand spielen kann ist es definitiv hart für Ahri in der Mitte.



Wenn beide gleich gut spielen würden würde Ahri sofort erkennen was Brand vorhat wenn er erst E wirkt und dann auf sie zuläuft also läuft Ahri entweder selbst zurück und wartet bis die Passive abläuft oder versucht selbst zu taunten was auch gut möglich ist da Ahri eine größe Range als Brand hat, zwar nicht weltbewegend aber immerhin 975 zu 900. Abgesehen davon hat Brands E eine so kurze Range mit nur 665 das es Ahri indem Moment wo Brand E wirkt. Ahri auf jeden fall ein W wirkt und damit der Damage trade nicht umbedingt Positiv für Brand ausfällt, dabei den Q von Ahri nicht zu vergessen, der bei einem Harras deutlich leichter zu treffen ist als ein W von Brand. Also ich würde Brand nicht gegen Ahri picken, abgesehen davon das ich Brand so ziemlich nie Picke, da ich ihn persönlich langweilig und stellenweise sogar Useless finde aber das ist geschmackssache ^^

Joa scheiss Server ich wunder mich schon was da los ist da weder Aion noch LOL bei mir ging. Jetzt weiß ich immerhin das LOL ein allgemeines Problem hat und das AION irgendwie auch net erreichbar ist da mir das Problem aber unbekannt ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2012)

das ist im übrigen etwas das mich doch schon recht nervt. das ahri ihr foxfire und ult champs priorisieren. das wär nicht weiter wild wenn auch andere champs das haben, aber als ehemaliger brand spieler wird man da mit blick auf die eigene ulti doch schon neidisch^^


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> priorisieren.



?


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2012)

was genau ist unverständlich?
ahris foxfire und ihr ult priorisieren champs als target auch wenn z.b. minions oder neutrals im zielbereich wären


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

also eigentlich mit dem Wort ich kannte es nicht 
Aber ich kanns mir jetzt aus dem zusammenhang erschließen danke :3


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2012)

ah ok, dann entschuldige  man kann es auch mit bevorzugen ersetzen.
aber noch nie von "Prioritäten setzen" gehört? ^^


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2012)

Achso das meinst joa das ist ja auch richtig so. Ahri Ulti wer sonst auf der Lane total useless, in Teamfights mit Creeps gar nicht auszudenken. Eine Brand Ulti die Champs priorisit, wäre viel zu stark bzw. würde die Idee die hinter Ulti steckt zunichte machen. Da man wunderbar über Creeps seine Ulti hiten kann und umgedreht die Ulti dodgen kann wenn sie schlecht plaziert ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Februar 2012)

das ahri irh ulti braucht um einen großteil ihres schadens auszuteilen weiß ich, aber warum hat foxfire das ebenfalls und das auf solch einer range?
das ist auch der grund warum eu ap spieler häufig foxfire in der lane maxen, um einen garantierten harrass zu haben. ich mein nee homing missile auf 800 range? fairerweise muss man sagen das es auch nicht der stärkste ihrer zauber ist


----------



## Pente (15. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das ahri irh ulti braucht um einen großteil ihres schadens auszuteilen weiß ich, aber warum hat foxfire das ebenfalls und das auf solch einer range?
> das ist auch der grund warum eu ap spieler häufig foxfire in der lane maxen, um einen garantierten harrass zu haben. ich mein nee homing missile auf 800 range? fairerweise muss man sagen das es auch nicht der stärkste ihrer zauber ist


Es gibt Spieler die nicht W zuerst maxen? Welchen Sinn soll das bitte haben Q zu maxen?

*Ahri [Q] Orb of Deception:* 70/75/80/85/90 Mana; 7 sec Cooldown; 880 range -- Ahri sends out her orb, dealing 40/65/90/115/140 (+0.325 AP) magic damage, and pulls it back dealing 40/65/90/115/140 (+0.325 AP) True damage.

*Ahri [W] Fox-Fire:* 60 Mana; 9/8/7/6/5 sec Cooldown; 800 range -- Ahri releases three fox-fires. After a short delay they lock on to nearby enemies (prioritizes champions), dealing 40/70/100/130/160 (+0.375 AP) magic damage. Additional fox-fires that hit the same target deal 50% damage [max damage: 80/140/200/260/320 (+0.75 AP)].

*Vorteil von W:*
+ geringere Manakosten
+ höherer Grundschaden
+ geringerer Cooldown ab Rang 4
+ priorisiert Champions
+ höhere AP-Ratio

Q maxen macht nur dann Sinn wenn man wirklich 90% seiner Skillshots trifft und gegen APs in der Mitte spielt die eine hohe Range haben bzw starken CC wenn man ihnen zu nahe kommt. Dann könnte man Q vor W maxen, aber selbst dann macht es relativ wenig Sinn.

Natürlich ist eine Ahri mit Ulti gefährlicher als eine ohne, aber Ahri braucht es nicht zwingend um enormen Schaden zu verursachen. Ihr Taunt und ihr True-Damage machen sie einzigartig als AP-Carry und vom Spielstil her ist sie auch eher eine AP-Assassine als eine Glaskanone. Es gibt viele AP's mit deutlich höherem Burst-Damage, aber nur wenige mit derartiger Mobilität und wirklich konstant verlässlichem Schaden.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> aber noch nie von "Prioritäten setzen" gehört? ^^



Klar das kenn ich


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Februar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Es gibt Spieler die nicht W zuerst maxen? Welchen Sinn soll das bitte haben Q zu maxen?



frag nicht mich^^ sags den ammis und phreak der so überrascht war das froggen w maxed


----------



## Pente (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hab vom Ahri-Nerf nicht wirklich was gemerkt. Hatte mein Ultimate eigentlich immer ready wenn ich es gebraucht habe. Klar auf Stufe 1 vom Ulti hat man schon ab und an einen Moment in dem man auf einmal sagen muss "mein Ultimate ist in 5 Sekunden up", das war vorher nicht der Fall, aber im Late-Game spürt man den Nerf gar nicht.

[attachment=12483:ahri_nerf.jpg]


----------



## TrollJumper (16. Februar 2012)

Geht Jungle Shen gut ab?


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe schon. 

Wie stark ist jetzt eigentlich der Supporter Nerf ?


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2012)

Shen ist derzeit extrem OP also für mich neuer dauern Ban/Pick ich seh da auf jeden fall nen nerf anrollen.

Der Supporter nerf ist stark aber genau richtig, einzige Problem Janna ist meiner Meinung nach derzeit der stärkste Supporter und der neue Supp First Pick. Wobei ich gehört habe das der Soraka nerf/Buff gar nicht so schlecht sein soll da das Mana das Soraka geben kann scheinbar realtiv hoch ausfällt. Wird sich zeigen wie sich das ganze auswirkt ich hoffe ja auf mehr Kill Lanes aka Blitz/Nunu/Leona.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Februar 2012)

shen hat seinen moment im op-rampenlicht verdient, nachdem ihn davor kaum eine sau beachtet hat^^ wird aber wohl ein neuer vlad werden. shen richtig zu balancen dürfte anhand des kits wirklich schwer sein.
hab nun endlich die letzte klausur hinter mich gebracht udn das sogar mit gutem gefühl, da mach ich morgen nen ranked marathon bevor ich samstag wieder schaffen muss >.< 

edit: hat eigentlich jemand den ninja nerf an lee sins q gemerkt?^^


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Jungle Alistar :3


----------



## tonygt (17. Februar 2012)

Viel spaß im Ranked mir ist heut wieder die Lust an Rankeds vergangen. 2 Verloren 1 Gewonnen eigentlich kein Thema, habe grade mal 11 Elo oder so verloren, was mich aber so extrem angepisst hat war das indem moment wo jemand einmal vieleicht sgoar 2 mal auf der Lane im Early gestorben ist. Ging das geflame los, die Leuten texten sich zu, dadurch wird aufn Chat geachtet man tippt was und die Leute sterben noch öfter man fällt noch weiter hinten ab. Nach den ersten 3 Early Kills gehts dann meist so weiter bis das Gegnerische Team 10 Kills Vorsprung hat und durch das weitere geflame und beschuldigen von anderern die doch der Grund sind warum man verliert, ist das Team irgendwann Moralisch am Ende. Da veregeht einem einfach so die Lust, ich versteh net warum die Leute so verfickt dumm sind und sich jedes mal selbst ins Bein schiessen müssen und es net raffen. Man liegt Early etwas hinten der Flame startet -> 100% Lose und es zerstört einfach so stark den Spielspaß bzw. die Motiviation wodurch man selbst auch total schlecht spiel scheiss Community.


----------



## Pente (17. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Viel spaß im Ranked mir ist heut wieder die Lust an Rankeds vergangen. 2 Verloren 1 Gewonnen eigentlich kein Thema, habe grade mal 11 Elo oder so verloren, was mich aber so extrem angepisst hat war das indem moment wo jemand einmal vieleicht sgoar 2 mal auf der Lane im Early gestorben ist. Ging das geflame los, die Leuten texten sich zu, dadurch wird aufn Chat geachtet man tippt was und die Leute sterben noch öfter man fällt noch weiter hinten ab. Nach den ersten 3 Early Kills gehts dann meist so weiter bis das Gegnerische Team 10 Kills Vorsprung hat und durch das weitere geflame und beschuldigen von anderern die doch der Grund sind warum man verliert, ist das Team irgendwann Moralisch am Ende. Da veregeht einem einfach so die Lust, ich versteh net warum die Leute so verfickt dumm sind und sich jedes mal selbst ins Bein schiessen müssen und es net raffen. Man liegt Early etwas hinten der Flame startet -> 100% Lose und es zerstört einfach so stark den Spielspaß bzw. die Motiviation wodurch man selbst auch total schlecht spiel scheiss Community.


Joa kenn ich leider zu gut.  Sobald Leute flamen mute ich sie einfach im Chat. Klar wird es dann trotzdem ein Lose weil sie sich zerfleischen, aber wenigstens krieg ich das Elend nicht mit


----------



## tonygt (17. Februar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Joa kenn ich leider zu gut.  Sobald Leute flamen mute ich sie einfach im Chat. Klar wird es dann trotzdem ein Lose weil sie sich zerfleischen, aber wenigstens krieg ich das Elend nicht mit



Ja man probiert ja bis zum Ende zu gewinnen und hofft das sie damit aufhören und deine Ansagen bzw. die deiner Teammates noch was bringen. Wobei ich jetzt sowas ne ganze Zeit lang nicht mehr erlebt hab so zwischen 1,4k und 1,6k waren die Leute zumindest was den Chat angeht deutlich besser. Aber jetzt auf 1,6k gehts auf einmal das geflame wieder los. Ich hoffe mal das ich nicht erst 1,9k erreichen muss damit es wieder aufhört


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Februar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Joa kenn ich leider zu gut.  Sobald Leute flamen mute ich sie einfach im Chat. Klar wird es dann trotzdem ein Lose weil sie sich zerfleischen, aber wenigstens krieg ich das Elend nicht mit



und am ende wird man reported wegen verweigerung der kummunikation^^


----------



## Pente (17. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ja man probiert ja bis zum Ende zu gewinnen und hofft das sie damit aufhören und deine Ansagen bzw. die deiner Teammates noch was bringen. Wobei ich jetzt sowas ne ganze Zeit lang nicht mehr erlebt hab so zwischen 1,4k und 1,6k waren die Leute zumindest was den Chat angeht deutlich besser. Aber jetzt auf 1,6k gehts auf einmal das geflame wieder los. Ich hoffe mal das ich nicht erst 1,9k erreichen muss damit es wieder aufhört


Du kannst mir glauben, das hört nie auf  Die so oft zitierte "Elo-Hell" gibt es nicht. Je höher du steigst desto höher wird dein eigener Anspruch an dein Team. Im 2k Bereich gibt's genauso oft Flamer und Leute die sinnlose diskutieren statt einfach nur zu spielen wie im 1,2k Bereich. Letzte Woche erst hat Wickd 8 Solo-Queue Spiele in Folge verloren und dann beschlossen an dem Tag kein Ranked mehr zu spielen weil er sich nur aufregen muss und seine Teams unterirdisch spielen  



tear_jerker schrieb:


> und am ende wird man reported wegen verweigerung der kummunikation^^


"Verweigerung der Kommunikation" ist, genauso wie "unskilled player", kein Grund für einen Bann. Es wird dir niemand verübeln wenn du Spieler mutest die nur flamen. Ich hab meinen Account seit der Beta und wurde noch nie gebannt und ich hab verdammt viele Spieler auf Ignore


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Ich hab generell so das Gefühl das nur 10% aller LOL Spieler den Chat überhaupt lesen.

Was haltet ihr von Malph Support ?


----------



## Pente (17. Februar 2012)

Die aktuelle buffed-Ausgabe hat btw eine 8 Seiten-Strecke über League of Legends mit dem Schwerpunkt "Meta-Game" und "Map-Control". Wer mit dem Thema also noch nicht ganz so vertraut ist, reinschauen lohnt sich:

http://www.buffed.de/Buffed-Magazin-Brands-235731/News/Das-neue-buffed-Magazin-Ausgabe-03-04-2012-ab-15-Februar-im-Handel-867749/


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Februar 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> "Verweigerung der Kommunikation" ist, genauso wie "unskilled player", kein Grund für einen Bann. Es wird dir niemand verübeln wenn du Spieler mutest die nur flamen. Ich hab meinen Account seit der Beta und wurde noch nie gebannt und ich hab verdammt viele Spieler auf Ignore



sei dir da nicht so sicher, es gab im NA forum einen ziemlich großen thread dazu, weil einer der seine teammitglieder rigoros auf die ignore-list gepackt hat gebanned wurde. ein rioter meinte auch das das richtig so war

edit: auf dem map controll schaubild fehlen die ward punkte und der karthus der direkt neben dem gegnerischen malph ulted ist auch suboptimal


----------



## Pente (17. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: auf dem map controll schaubild fehlen die ward punkte und der karthus der direkt neben dem gegnerischen malph ulted ist auch suboptimal


Die Ward-Positionen habe ich auf den Folgeseiten detailliert erklärt und dargestellt. Der Screenshot ist nicht von mir, aber sieht trotzdem cool aus, auch wenn kein Karthus neben einem Malphit Ultimate nutzen wird ... es sei denn er ist dumm, oder Malphite hat Cooldown auf Ulti


----------



## Dolgrim (18. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ja man probiert ja bis zum Ende zu gewinnen und hofft das sie damit aufhören und deine Ansagen bzw. die deiner Teammates noch was bringen. Wobei ich jetzt sowas ne ganze Zeit lang nicht mehr erlebt hab so zwischen 1,4k und 1,6k waren die Leute zumindest was den Chat angeht deutlich besser. Aber jetzt auf 1,6k gehts auf einmal das geflame wieder los. Ich hoffe mal das ich nicht erst 1,9k erreichen muss damit es wieder aufhört



Auf 1800 kommt es noch vor ... aber es wird seltener. Teilweise wird nur konstruktive Kritik gegeben und manchmal nur Witze gemacht (alles besser als das geflame).


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Februar 2012)

garnicht gemerkt das sie die small golems gebuffed haben. von 180ms auf 300ms und basdmg von 54 auf 59 gehoben. schätze mal das soll eine negative seite zu doppel golems nehmen von blue geben so das derjenige der pulled etwas dmg einfängt und es nicht eine reine win situation für blue wird.
btw: ein champ wurde geleaked: Fiora
ich weiß nicht so recht. noch mehr champs mit dashes hats in lol nicht wirklich gebraucht, andererseits ist ein melee derzeit ohne gap closer einfach rangedfutter. noch dazu finde ich das sie nee menge free stats bekommt. wenn das mal nicht wieder ein metagolem wird. ansomnsten sieht sie spaßig aus


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Februar 2012)

boah, war ich heute scheiße xD ich hab zwar jedesmal nen relativ guten score gehabt, aber alles drum herum war echt mist^^ aber immerhin mal wieder 2 rankeds gemacht und ich bin mit na null am ende raus


----------



## Pente (22. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> garnicht gemerkt das sie die small golems gebuffed haben. von 180ms auf 300ms und basdmg von 54 auf 59 gehoben.


Haben sie auch nicht. Die Änderung kommt erst zusammen mit dem neuen Champion, Fiora, nächste Woche. Die Creeps im Wald geben ab nächster Woche nicht nur HP sondern auch Mana zurück. Das macht manahungrige Jungler wieder etwas interessanter. Das Problem an Junglern die einen hohen Manaverbrauch haben ist derzeit einfach: entweder sie nehmen die ersten 3-4 Blue-Buffs selber oder sie Recallen praktisch nach jedem 3. Camp und können kaum ganken. Beides keine wirklich prickelnden Situationen. Mal sehn ob die ~30 Mana pro Camp das Ganze etwas verbessern können.

Naja und Fiora ist die neue Irelia. Früher haben alle immer geheult wie OP Irelia doch ist, obwohl sie nie wirklich overpowered war. Jetzt wurde sie so lange generft bis auch der letzte Noob gegen eine mittelmäßige Irelia die Lane gewinnen kann. Gute Irelias gewinnen nach wie vor jede einzelne Lane, klar dominieren sie nicht jede Lane, aber man kann eine gute Irelia nicht am Farmen hindern und eine gefarmte Irelia im Late-Game ist genau das, was man eigentlich nicht im Gegnerteam möchte.

Wenn Riot den Champion wirklich genau so bringt wie er aktuell auf dem PBR ist, dann wird es absolut zu Recht "Fiora OP" Threads geben. Das Passiv allein schon. Fiora bekommt Irelias W-Passiv, nur viel viel stärker. Dazu noch Attack- und Movementspeed Passiv. Double-Dash auf Q und ein Ultimate das wie Master YIs Alpha-Strike funktioniert. Fiora dürfte damit so ziemlich jede Top-Lane dominieren. Ähnlich wie Riven zu Beginn.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Februar 2012)

schön mal wieder jemand anderes hier zu sehen^^
und ich stimme komplett zu, fiora bekommt einfach zu viel in ihr kit. da jammert riot regelmäßig über sustain(wenn auch eher in verbindung mit bot lane) und dann solch ein passiv. und anders als irleia reicht es bei diesem auch schon aus nur zu lasthitten, wobei man da die genauen azhlen abwarten muss. sie bekommt ja sogar scaling mr wenn man dem wiki dahin glauben darf.


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Es wird ein Jungler !
und macht Tons of Damage


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Februar 2012)

grad gesehen, shen hat in nem hotfix nen nerf bekommen und lee sin sein ninja nerf wurde rückgängig gemacht


----------



## Pente (22. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es wird ein Jungler !
> und macht Tons of Damage


Selbstverständlich. Jungle und Top-Lane nehmen sich nicht viel. Außer, dass man als Top-Laner mehr Farm bekommt. Zumindest wenn man nicht sehr gut im Ganken ist


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Februar 2012)

ich weiß nicht, wie nen jungler wirkt sie auf mich nicht. dein vergleich mti irelia passt da ganz gut. sie sidn sich recht ähnlich aber irelia ist sehr langsam in jungle, auch wenn die ganks spaß machen.
beim alten jungle hätte ich dir da mehr zugestimmt, aber im neuen zählt halt cleartime und champs ohne vernünftigen aoe müssen halt das durch ganks ausgleichen, aber ihre ganks seh ich nun nicht so stark . in der hinsicht ist sie eine schlechtere shyv würde ich behaupten.


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, wie nen jungler wirkt sie auf mich nicht. dein vergleich mti irelia passt da ganz gut. sie sidn sich recht ähnlich aber irelia ist sehr langsam in jungle, auch wenn die ganks spaß machen.
> beim alten jungle hätte ich dir da mehr zugestimmt, aber im neuen zählt halt cleartime und champs ohne vernünftigen aoe müssen halt das durch ganks ausgleichen, aber ihre ganks seh ich nun nicht so stark . in der hinsicht ist sie eine schlechtere shyv würde ich behaupten.



War auch mehr Ironisch gemeint, da man inzwischen schon fast fest davon ausgeht das Phreak alles und jeden Jungelt und alles und jeder Tons of Damage macht


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich kommt eine Shen "anpassung"


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Februar 2012)

ich weiß das du nur spaß gemacht hast tony, aber pente schien darüber nachzudenken 
@ olli, gabs doch schon, shen hat diesen dienstag/mittwoch nee anpassung bekommen.


----------



## Pente (22. Februar 2012)

Bzgl dem neuen Jungle und der Cleartime: das stimmt so nicht. Wenn du deinen Jungle einmal komplett clearst bekommst du davon weniger Gold als von einem einzigem Kill. Wenn du also deinen Jungle clearst und der gegnerische Jungler auf Level 2 das First-Blood holt oder einfach nur einen Kill, bekommt er, unweigerlich, vor dir Wriggles fertig. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass du im Jungle mehr EXP machst als mit dem Kill, wobei das bei 90% der Jungler keine große Rolle spielt. AP-Carrys skalieren mit EXP / Level, aber AD-Carrys und Bruiser skalieren mit Gold.

Ein guter und erfolgreicher Ganker snowballed nicht nur sich selbst, sondern alle Lanes die er ganked extrem schnell und gut ins Mid-Game. Das ist ein Druck den du als Farm-Jungler nicht wirklich kompensieren kannst. Farm-Jungler kann man nur dann spielen wenn man weiß, dass seine eigenen Lanes stabil laufen oder dominieren. Sobald eine der Lanes failed, oder im schlimmsten Fall zwei bzw alle, ist der Farm-Jungler hinter dem Ganker und das zieht sich bis ins Late-Game. Hier könnte sich der Farm dann in den Teamfights zum Vorteil des Farm-Junglers auswirken, aber i.d.R. snowballed so ein Spiel zu schnell in eine Richtung die der Farm-Jungler nicht mehr ausgleichen kann. Dann muss man auf einen günstigen Nashor-Fight hoffen, oder das Spiel surrendern.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Februar 2012)

deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben das man langsameres jungle farmen mit ganks ausgleichen muss 
aber ich seh schon was du missverstanden hast. mit cleartime meinte ich nicht den moment in dem der jungle leer ist, sondern wie viel zeit man für ein einzelnes camp benötigt. das hab ich aber auch falsch formuliert^^


----------



## Pente (24. Februar 2012)

Ich habe die Tage ein Interview mit Wickd, wenn es irgendetwas gibt was ihr unbedingt wissen möchtet schreibt mir eure Frage per PM.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Februar 2012)

was hat ihn plötzlich dazu bewogen triforce auf irelia schlecht zu finden?

edit: wo kann ich eigentlich das frontline eMag noch downloaden?


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man beachte die schnelle reaktionszeit oO
wurde zum bearbeiten ausm spiel geschmissen xD


----------



## tear_jerker (2. März 2012)

leute was los hier? hab das gefühl ich bin alleinunterhalter^^
irgendjemand schon was zu fiora zu sagen? hab bis jetzt nur gegen sie gespielt und empfand sie als etwas auf der schwächeren seite. nicht unbedingt von ihren fähigkeiten und stats her, sondern von ihrer position im derzeitigen meta. ein melee carry hats da einfach schwer.
wobei ihr early wirklich stark wirkt. in trades mit anderen typischen solo tops kommt sie zum teil sehr gut raus, später scheint das aber aufgrund der nötigen itemisierung abzufallen. sie verursacht zwar immernoch sehr gut schaden, aber hat keine wirklich teamfight präsenz außer ihrer ulti die auf einem sehr langen cooldown sitzt. dazu wird ihr ulti von ziemlich vielen sachen gecancled


----------



## skyline930 (2. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bricks have been shat.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. März 2012)

deswegen hat fiora keine lol typische oberweite


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

D

Jungle Veigar :3


----------



## skyline930 (2. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> deswegen hat fiora keine lol typische oberweite



made my day, danke, hahaha 

Ich kann einfach keine Spiele mehr gewinnen  Ich verliere jedes Spiel, undzwar jedes Spiel genau gleich. Ich spiele Carry. Ich dominiere im Early meine Lane. Ich spiele noch immer recht gut im frühen Midgame, sterbe mal, aber Teamfights gehen positiv für uns aus. Spätes Mid und Late game throwing durch Support/Toplane much, ich gehe mit ~6/9 Stats aus dem Game. Booyah, so macht das Spaß. Nicht.

Ich hab ne neue Geschäftsidee für Riot: Man hat doch sozusagen auch ne normal-Game-Elo. Also macht man einen Boost für RP der einen selbst im Matchmaking nur mit Leuten von eigene Elo + 300 mated. Ich würds kaufen -.-


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> made my day, danke, hahaha
> 
> Ich kann einfach keine Spiele mehr gewinnen  Ich verliere jedes Spiel, undzwar jedes Spiel genau gleich. Ich spiele Carry. Ich dominiere im Early meine Lane. Ich spiele noch immer recht gut im frühen Midgame, sterbe mal, aber Teamfights gehen positiv für uns aus. Spätes Mid und Late game throwing durch Support/Toplane much, ich gehe mit ~6/9 Stats aus dem Game. Booyah, so macht das Spaß. Nicht.
> 
> Ich hab ne neue Geschäftsidee für Riot: Man hat doch sozusagen auch ne normal-Game-Elo. Also macht man einen Boost für RP der einen selbst im Matchmaking nur mit Leuten von eigene Elo + 300 mated. Ich würds kaufen -.-



Ich verlier auch nur noch ._.


----------



## Pente (3. März 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne neue Geschäftsidee für Riot: Man hat doch sozusagen auch ne normal-Game-Elo. Also macht man einen Boost für RP der einen selbst im Matchmaking nur mit Leuten von eigene Elo + 300 mated. Ich würds kaufen -.-



Das Normal-Game Match-Making sucht dir ausschließlich Leute mit deinem Normal-ELO. Ich spiel in Normal Games zu 90% nur noch mit Leuten die über 1600 in Solo-Queue sind.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2012)

endlich meine vlad runenseite fertig  jetzt muss nur ein schicker skin her, ich denke an den legendary für maximiale skintimidation xD


----------



## Oníshanu (6. März 2012)

So heute mal ein paar Olafgames testen (Builds,Runen)^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2012)

Fnatic gg CLG :3


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. März 2012)

jemand nee idee wo ich die gespeicherten replays von lolreplay finde?


----------



## TrollJumper (8. März 2012)

Musst bei LoL-Replay auf Optionen (das Zahnrad neben Hilfe) gehen. Da siehste dann deinen Replay Ordner.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. März 2012)

ah danke, das hätte ich eigentlich selbst finden müssen so einfach wie das war^^


----------



## skyline930 (11. März 2012)

Gestern auch mal Fiora gekauft. Extrem stronk auf Dominion, Stronk auf toplane, Jungle noch nicht ausprobiert, sollte dank w und e doch recht flüssig gehen.
Außerdem: Fiora + Black Cleaver + Armorpen Marks und Quints + Armorpen Masteries = beastmode. Durch die E hat man die Stacks SO schnell drauf, man spielt quasi ne Irelia deren W permaktiv und mit AD skalierend ist  Und Frozen Mallet/Trinity auch als Pflichtitem, da man sonst keinen CC hat. Durch die E wird auch Phage sehr oft aktiviert. Und Fiora ist sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr Kiteanfällig wenn der Q down ist :/
Top spiele ich sie momentan mit Boots/Cloth Armor > (Dorans Blade x 2) > Vamp Scepter > Phage > Black Cleaver als Core Build, geht eigentlich gut ab so, ich muss sie nur sonst üben, da ich oft meine Q zu schnell/oft benutze, oder den Parry faile.


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

ololololo nerf urgott ololollo


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2012)

ich muss sagen das in letzter zeit lol irgendwie deutlich angenehmer geworden ist zu spielen. zumindest für mich. meine wenigen ranked spiele die ich ab und an mal mache verlaufen meist sehr gut und ohne große aufreger und ich entdecke immer mehr champs die mir richtig spaß machen. unteranderem vladimir, pantheon und mein liebling.....Mundo 
Mundo jungle macht einfach spaß, sau schnelle clears und sogar besseres counterjungling als shyvanna. mit exhaust als zweiten summoner auch schöne ganks machbar. generell werd ich immer mehr fan von speed und counterjungle junglern.
jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neuer support und es wäre alles perfekt 

edit: grad mal meine fl durchgegangen un deren verlauf gecheckt. ich hab tatsächlich jemanden der auf lux DFG rushed, malady auf twitch baut und corky mit manamune spielt^^


----------



## skyline930 (15. März 2012)

Die letzten 5 Rankeds hart gecarried und wieder auf toprating, booyah. (20/1/1 LB im ranked nach 30 min)


----------



## tear_jerker (16. März 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaan, ich kann einfach nicht so oft spielen wie ich will, blöde bessere Hälfte :3


----------



## Oníshanu (16. März 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie nen Buffed-Chatraum im Game?


----------



## tonygt (17. März 2012)

Nicht das ich wüsste, abgesehen von der Anzahl der Leute die hier im LOl Forum aktiv sind, wären da dann auch max. 5-10 Leute oder so drin.


----------



## TrollJumper (17. März 2012)

Mehr Irelia nerfs.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...d67FUAAAAAAAOAA[/youtube]


----------



## tear_jerker (17. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste, abgesehen von der Anzahl der Leute die hier im LOl Forum aktiv sind, wären da dann auch max. 5-10 Leute oder so drin.



was aber nur daran liegt das sich all die anderen beschwörer auf buffed leider nicht hier her verirren. in den news und im smalltalk forum trifft man oft genug andere unserer art 

@ patch notes. der einzige nerf der wirklich irelia bezogen ist, ist der ult cd nerf. den sustain nerf haben auch nee menge andere top laners und aas mit vamp scepter nerf abbekommen. hoffe der ult cd nerf ist nicht all zu enorm. es fühlt sich schon kaum wie ein ulti an. vielleicht kompensieren sie das etwas mit ein klein wenig mehr schaden, schließlich wollten sie mit dem cd nerf nur verhindern das irelia damit die wave farmed und es im nächsten kampf trotzdem wieder nutzbar ist.

http://www.lolpro.com/news/252-lulu-patch-skills-details-champions-and-items

hier nochmal die bisher geleakten patch notes.
hexdrinker hat endlich eine ausbaustufe bekommen, auch wenn ich sagen muss das es mir nicht gefällt, da es vorzugsweise ein tanky dps item ist. nun können tankydps neben atmas für schaden und rüssi MoM bauen für schaden und mres.
das gesagt wird Lulu awesome und ein instant buy


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

Der neue Urgott Skin ist der hammer


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2012)

ohja, der ist mal wieder ein skin bei dem ich mir wünschte das ich den entsprechenden champ zocke würde^^ vorallem hat er nicht einfach nur nen geilen skin, sondern auch seine fähigkeiteneffekte sind anders. da könnte sich mal ein legendary wie magnificant tf eine scheibe abschneiden


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

Jop es gibt generell zu wenig Skins die auch die fähigkeiten modifizieren  
Mir fallen vllt nur eine handvoll Skins an die das haben (und 3 davon sind Teemo skins...)


----------



## Pente (19. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> @ patch notes. der einzige nerf der wirklich irelia bezogen ist, ist der ult cd nerf. den sustain nerf haben auch nee menge andere top laners und aas mit vamp scepter nerf abbekommen. hoffe der ult cd nerf ist nicht all zu enorm. es fühlt sich schon kaum wie ein ulti an. vielleicht kompensieren sie das etwas mit ein klein wenig mehr schaden, schließlich wollten sie mit dem cd nerf nur verhindern das irelia damit die wave farmed und es im nächsten kampf trotzdem wieder nutzbar ist.


Der Irelia Nerf ist sowieso unnötig. Sie wurde jetzt schon 5 mal in Folge immer und immer wieder generft. Sie ist schon lange nicht mehr so stark wie sie zu Release einmal war. Die Leute kommen einfach mit dem Champion nicht klar, heulen rum und schreien dann wieder "klar hab ich meine Lane verloren, ich musste ja gegen OP Irelia spielen". Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Lanes die Irelia verliert wenn der Gegner seinen Champion spielen kann und auch weiß wie man Irelia handhaben muss.

Irelia nerfen sie immer und immer wieder aber Warwick spendieren sie auch noch einen so enorm starken Buff im letzten (oder vorletzten Patch). Ich werde nie verstehen wie sie Warwick buffen konnten. Der hat vor dem Patch schon so gut wie jede Lane gewonnen und seit dem Patch raped Warwick einfach gut 80% seiner Lanes.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. März 2012)

das stimmt allerdings, wirklich gute match ups auf der top gibts für irelia nicht viele. die meisten champs die man heute dort antreffen wird, sind irleia in der lane überlegen. das problem sehe ich eher darin das irelia aber trotz schlechter match ups und einer verlorenen lane dennoch den farm leicht wieder aufholen kann und dann trotzdem wieder gefährlich wird. von daher auch der cd nerf auf ihrem ulti damit sie nicht mehr so einfach nachfarmen kann. warum man das allerdings nur bei irelia anscheinend als problem sieht ist mir ein rätsel, hab aber gehört das ryze wohl auf dem pbe auch schon eins mit der keule bekommen hat (und das nicht zu knapp).


----------



## TrollJumper (19. März 2012)

Ich denk auch, das der Life Steal nerf die bot lane ohne sustain supporter trifft. 

Ich warte jetzt eigentlich nurnoch auf ein "We think that we nerfed Irelia way to hard". Aber ich glaub da kann ich lang warten.


----------



## Pente (19. März 2012)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich denk auch, das der Life Steal nerf die bot lane ohne sustain supporter trifft.
> 
> Ich warte jetzt eigentlich nurnoch auf ein "We think that we nerfed Irelia way to hard". Aber ich glaub da kann ich lang warten.


Im Bezug auf die Bot-Lane wird sich meiner Meinung nach wenig ändern. Die ADs werden wohl aufhören Wriggles zu bauen und wieder 2-3 Dorans stacken. Wirklich hart trifft die Bloodthirster Änderung im Grunde nur die ADs in late game Teamfights. Man muss ja bedenken, dass es prozentualer Lifesteal ist, d.h. im Early ändert sich wenig da man auch deutlich weniger AD hat und somit der geheilte Wert noch nie wirklich groß war. Wie gesagt das Early wird sich weg vom Wriggles hin zu Doran Stacks verändern. Meiner Meinung nach war Dorans sowieso schon immer die bessere Variante für den AD. Klar wenn man 20min Nashor forcen will ist tripple Wriggles stark, aber ansonsten ist Wriggles schon immer eher Goldverschwendung auf dem AD gewesen. Damit rückt wieder IE Rush und Double / Tripple Dorans auf der Bot-Lane in den Vordergrund. Ob das so gut ist? Schwer zu sagen, Riot mag Lucky-Crits ja angeblich nicht. Aber genau das wird wieder im Mid-/Early die IE Duelle der ADs entscheiden. Bisher war es so: wer besser spielt, besser farmt hat den Bloodthirster vorher, dominiert die Lane und bringt dem Team einen Vorteil. Künftig stehen sich die ADs wieder mit einem IE mit zitternden Knien gegenüber und hoffen, dass ihr IE öfter kritted als der vom Gegner 

Zu Irelia: ja auf einen Buff und die Einsicht, dass eigentlich seit Monaten nur die Noobs über Irelia heulen wird man lange warten können. Kurz nach Release konnte man mit Irelia alleine ganze Games carrien, das geht längst nicht mehr. Man verliert die meisten Lanes und kann sie nur durch Sustain im Grunde vom Farm her gleich halten. Ihr das nun nochmal zu erschweren ist einfach so schlecht durchdacht. Und im Grunde spielt der Nerf sogar den guten Irelia Spielern in die Hand und die Noobs werden noch mehr heulen. Jetzt ist man als Irelia, ähnlich wie als Nasus, schon fast dazu gezwungen vor seinem eigenen Tower zu lasthitten und das können beide Champions mühelos. Irelia wird ähnlich wie ein gut gespielter Nasus zum ungankbaren Toplaner mutieren einfach nur weil sie genauso wie Nasus am eigenen Tower steht und nur last hitted. Sie farmt, farmt, farmt, der andere over extended im falschen Moment und bezahlt damit mit dem Leben. Es folgen, wie in den vergangenen Monaten auch schon, zig "BETTER NERF IRELIA" Threads und alle heulen weiter, nur weil sich keiner Gedanken darüber macht, dass es evtl eher am eigenen Spielstil liegt wieso man die Lane verliert und nicht am Champion den der Gegner hat.


----------



## TrollJumper (19. März 2012)

Außerdem mag Morello Irelia nich sonderlich .

Aber ich hoffe inständig auf einen leichten buff. Die Leute müssen nur lernen, was man gegen Irelia pickt.....


----------



## tear_jerker (19. März 2012)

wobei morello die nerfs diesmal nicht zu verantworten hat, sondern das live balance team 
man muss irelia nicht mal sonderlich counterpicken. sie hat wie gesagt gegen die gänglichsten solo tops eh schon eine schwere zeit. man muss sich nur vernünftig gegen sie itemisieren (sprich keinen dornenpanzer sondern ein frozen heart/leben und nicht endlos resis) und wissen was irelia schaden austeilen lässt. wenn man zum beispiel nicht weiß das ihr ulti 4 mal sheen procc udn irelia ein tri force hat ist klar das man sich am ende wundert warum ihre aas so hart getroffen haben.


----------



## TrollJumper (19. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wobei morello die nerfs diesmal nicht zu verantworten hat, sondern das live balance team



Ist eine Verschwörung hinter der Morello steckt.


----------



## tonygt (19. März 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf die Bot-Lane wird sich meiner Meinung nach wenig ändern. Die ADs werden wohl aufhören Wriggles zu bauen und wieder 2-3 Dorans stacken. Wirklich hart trifft die Bloodthirster Änderung im Grunde nur die ADs in late game Teamfights. Man muss ja bedenken, dass es prozentualer Lifesteal ist, d.h. im Early ändert sich wenig da man auch deutlich weniger AD hat und somit der geheilte Wert noch nie wirklich groß war. Wie gesagt das Early wird sich weg vom Wriggles hin zu Doran Stacks verändern. Meiner Meinung nach war Dorans sowieso schon immer die bessere Variante für den AD. Klar wenn man 20min Nashor forcen will ist tripple Wriggles stark, aber ansonsten ist Wriggles schon immer eher Goldverschwendung auf dem AD gewesen. Damit rückt wieder IE Rush und Double / Tripple Dorans auf der Bot-Lane in den Vordergrund. Ob das so gut ist? Schwer zu sagen, Riot mag Lucky-Crits ja angeblich nicht. Aber genau das wird wieder im Mid-/Early die IE Duelle der ADs entscheiden. Bisher war es so: wer besser spielt, besser farmt hat den Bloodthirster vorher, dominiert die Lane und bringt dem Team einen Vorteil. Künftig stehen sich die ADs wieder mit einem IE mit zitternden Knien gegenüber und hoffen, dass ihr IE öfter kritted als der vom Gegner



Hmm irgendwie kann ich dir hier mal gar nicht zustimmen. Keine Ahnung ob du in letzter Zeit M5 nicht gesehen hast oder noch nix von dem Theroy Craft mitbekommen hast. Wrigglers als Goldverschwundung auf dem AD zu betrachten halte ich für mehr als Fragwürd gab vor einiger Zeit mal eine Berechnung wo man ausgerechnet hat ob IE oder Wriggels+Phantom besser ist. Ergebnis der Rechnung war das Wriggerls+PD genau soviel Damage Output wie IE hat dafür man hat man aber 15 % Lifesteal mehr und den Movementspeed + von PD den Free Ward+den Drake Nashor damage nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. März 2012)

das wriggles plus pd auf einen carry genauso viel schaden macht wie ie plus pd halt ich aber für nen gerücht bevor ich die mathematik dahinter nicht gesehen habe. einzig was ich gesehen habe war das in einem schlagabtausch zwischen carry mit wriggles plus pd und einem carry mit ie plus pd sich gegenseitig in etwa gleich viel schaden machen. das ändert sich aber ab dem zeitpunkt ab dem beide noch ein last whisper dazu bekommen


----------



## Pente (19. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie kann ich dir hier mal gar nicht zustimmen. Keine Ahnung ob du in letzter Zeit M5 nicht gesehen hast oder noch nix von dem Theroy Craft mitbekommen hast. Wrigglers als Goldverschwundung auf dem AD zu betrachten halte ich für mehr als Fragwürd gab vor einiger Zeit mal eine Berechnung wo man ausgerechnet hat ob IE oder Wriggels+Phantom besser ist. Ergebnis der Rechnung war das Wriggerls+PD genau soviel Damage Output wie IE hat dafür man hat man aber 15 % Lifesteal mehr und den Movementspeed + von PD den Free Ward+den Drake Nashor damage nicht zu vergessen.


Doch ich hab gesehen wie M5 letzte Woche bereits mit 0:3 in der Gruppen-Phase vom HearToWin Sennheiser Cup ausgeschieden ist. Klar hat M5 die IEM gewonnen und natürlich hat es Vorteile im Early ein Wriggles zu bauen. Im Hinblick auf ein BT / IE / PD Built ist und bleibt es dennoch reine Goldverschwendung. Wriggles kostet gesamt 1600 Gold und damit fast schon ein komplettes B.F. Sword. Dein Late-Game Built verzögert sich um komplette 1600 Gold. Die Vorteile eines Wriggles im Early sind jedem klar, es ist und bleibt ein Early-/Mid-Game Item für ADs und wenn du nicht Drachen / Nashor / deine Lane dominierst und kontrollierst dann nutzt du den Vorteil vom Wriggles nicht und bist damit knapp 1600 Gold hinter dem gegnerischem AD im Built und das ist nie gut.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. März 2012)

ach das ding hies HearToWin, das ergibt dann mit sennheiser als sponsor auch mal sinn xD hab mich schon gewundert was HeartOWin heißen soll^^


----------



## tonygt (19. März 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Doch ich hab gesehen wie M5 letzte Woche bereits mit 0:3 in der Gruppen-Phase vom HearToWin Sennheiser Cup ausgeschieden ist. Klar hat M5 die IEM gewonnen und natürlich hat es Vorteile im Early ein Wriggles zu bauen. Im Hinblick auf ein BT / IE / PD Built ist und bleibt es dennoch reine Goldverschwendung. Wriggles kostet gesamt 1600 Gold und damit fast schon ein komplettes B.F. Sword. Dein Late-Game Built verzögert sich um komplette 1600 Gold. Die Vorteile eines Wriggles im Early sind jedem klar, es ist und bleibt ein Early-/Mid-Game Item für ADs und wenn du nicht Drachen / Nashor / deine Lane dominierst und kontrollierst dann nutzt du den Vorteil vom Wriggles nicht und bist damit knapp 1600 Gold hinter dem gegnerischem AD im Built und das ist nie gut.



Hab jetzt bissel Gesucht finde das Theorycraft leider nicht mehr. Aber der Vorteil von Wriggle's+Phantom liegt klar auf der Hand und das man 1600 Gold hinter dem anderen Ad ist Quatsch. Ich versuche jetzt einfach mal in eigenen Worten die Theory Craft zu wiederholen. Falls ich sie nochmal finde Poste ich sie hier
Wriggle' +PD Build
Kosten: 4445 
Stats: +23 AD, +30 AR +15% LF, +55% AS, +30% Critical, +15% MS(Ward, Passive 420 Minion Damage
IE Build
Kosten: 3800
Stats: +80 Ad, +25% Critical Passive 50% mehr Crit Damage
Ich gehe davon aus das man bei einem IE Build auch nach dem B.F. nicht direkt IE Forced weil die Kosten zu hoch, sind dementsprechen kauft sich der allgemein Ad Carry noch 2-3. Dorans Blades dazu wodurch nochmal 900g an Kosten dazu kommen. 
Der DPS Unterschied war glaube ich 290 per Sec zu 287 bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher kann aber mit Sicherheit sagen das der Damage Unterschied nicht negativ für den Wriggle+ PD ausfällt. Ich will nicht behaupten das der Wriggle's+PD Build besser als der IE Build ist, vor allem in anbetracht des kommenden nerfs. Doch wiederspreche ich heftig der These, die behauptet das Wriggles ein Useless Item ist und man dadurch automatisch behind fällt und nur im Early/Mid Game Sinnvoll ist. Welche von beiden Builds besser ist kann man sich drüber streiten, derzeit ist halt einfach das besser was die Pros spielen und der Wriggle'S+ PD build hat sich halt einfach nicht durchgesetzt ist aber genau so viable wie andere Builds.

@Tear wenn du sagst das ein Carry mit Wriggle's +PD gegen einen Carry mit IE+PD genau soviel Damage macht, würde das bedeuten das der erste Build deutlich stärker ist, weil der Wriggle's Carry 2200 Gold weniger bezahlt hat, was hieße das er als erstes den Last Whisper fertig hätte.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. März 2012)

das ist falsch rüber gekommen. sie machen nicht den gleichen schaden, aber sie kommen am ende auf in etwa die selben hp. carry mit ie macht mehr schaden die durch die rüstung von wriggles und dem lifesteal abgefangen wird. großzügig ausgelegt. in realität macht der carry mit ie an jedem anderen target mehr schaden als der wriggles carry, dieser kann sich aber selbst besser sustainen. mir persönlich ist es wichtiger wichtige ziele schnell down zu bekommen mit mer schaden pro sekunde als mich länger am leben zu erhalten was in einem teamfight eh nicht passiert nur weil man wriggles hat.
bezieht man jetzt noch arpen runen ein ist das ie build deutlich vorne

ich seh allerdinsg gerade das ich hier einem missverständniss aufliege, ich hab warum auch immer gelesen das wriggles plus pd besser als ie plus pd ist. das hast du aber garnicht geschrieben


----------



## tonygt (20. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das ist falsch rüber gekommen. sie machen nicht den gleichen schaden, aber sie kommen am ende auf in etwa die selben hp. carry mit ie macht mehr schaden die durch die rüstung von wriggles und dem lifesteal abgefangen wird. großzügig ausgelegt. in realität macht der carry mit ie an jedem anderen target mehr schaden als der wriggles carry, dieser kann sich aber selbst besser sustainen. mir persönlich ist es wichtiger wichtige ziele schnell down zu bekommen mit mer schaden pro sekunde als mich länger am leben zu erhalten was in einem teamfight eh nicht passiert nur weil man wriggles hat.
> bezieht man jetzt noch arpen runen ein ist das ie build deutlich vorne
> 
> ich seh allerdinsg gerade das ich hier einem missverständniss aufliege, ich hab warum auch immer gelesen das wriggles plus pd besser als ie plus pd ist. das hast du aber garnicht geschrieben



Ein toter Carry macht gar keinen Schaden ^^. Wie gesagt vom derzeitigen Stand sehe ich Wriggle's+PD stärker an als IE. Vor allem da die derzeitige Meta auf starke Early und Mid Dominanz hinausläuft. Gute Early Substain, mehr deff in Teamfights, mehr Movementspeed was will man mehr als Carry. Aber wird ja eh am Mittwoch generft und ab dann ist er der Build wahrscheinlich nicht mehr Viable, wobei ich den nerf sehr gut finde.
Das IE+ PD besser als Wriggle's + PD ist würde ich niemals bestreiten. Allerdings liegen da wie schon erwähnt ca. 2,2k G differenz zwischen den beiden Builds von daher vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. März 2012)

boah eben ein ranked gehabt in dem ich extrem auf die eier bekommen habe, aber meine teammitglieder haben mich hart gecarried. war mit vlad solo top gegen ein gbp, dachte das wird recht gut für mich. aber denkste, das war ein critplank vom feinsten mit runen etc, der hat mir mit seinem parley immer so eine rin gepfeffert das ich stänmdig umgekippt bin. hätte nie gedacht mal wieder nen critplank zu sehen, sollte generell mal eine vlad page mit ar statt leben auf yellow erstellen. nachdem ich dann auch zu gold kam und mir nee chainmail geholt hatte war gp kein prob mehr, aber da hats bei mir einfach viel zu lange gebraucht um klick zu machen >.<

edit: bis wann sind die platzierungsmatches im ranked? steh grad bei 9 siegen und 4 niederlagen und es kostet mit jedem mal mehr überwindung das ranked spiel zu starten vor angst verstärkt minus zu bekommen^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2012)

I play lulu as a jungler


----------



## Pente (20. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> .... viel Text ...


Du hast es nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht um den IE+PD und Wriggles+PD Vergleich. Es geht darum, dass i.d.R. das Late Built eines AD Carrys BT / IE / PD beinhaltet (unabhängig von der Builtreihenfolge). Dein Late-Game Ziel ist es also diese drei Items zu bauen. Im Late-Game ersetzt Wriggles keines der drei Items, weder das IE noch den BT und den PD schon dreimal nicht. Also sind wir uns einig, dass Wriggles ein Zusatzitem ist, das du zusätzlich zum Standard-Built baust. Da Wriggles jedoch 1.600 Gold kostet sind wir uns auch einig, dass der andere AD, wenn er es nicht tut, exakt 1.600 Gold vor dir sein BT / IE / PD Built fertig hat. Natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass ihr den selben Farm, die gleiche Kill- und Dragonanzahl bekommen habt. Das ist simple Mathematik die du nicht abstreiten kannst. Wenn du Wriggles baust investierst du 1.600 Gold in einen Early-/Mid-Game Vorteil den du nutzen *musst*! Andernfalls sieht es im Late-Game nämlich so aus: du hast Wriggles, IE und PD und der andere Carry hat BT, IE und PD. Schließlich kannst du bei gleichem Farm, Kills usw die selben Items nicht in der gleichen Zeit haben wie der andere, denn er hat sich die 1600 Gold bekanntlich gespart. wenn du nun, dein vielzitiertes Theorycrafting benutzt und auf Leaguecraft gehst, wirst du feststellen, dass der DPS / DMG von BT (full stacked) / IE / PD sehr wohl deutlich über Wriggles / IE / PD liegt und das ist auch nicht verwunderlich.

Wriggles rushed man im Early als AD um auf seiner Lane durch Life-Steal+Amor einen Sustain-Vorteil zu haben, diesen möchte man in Kills und Farm-Vorsprung umwandeln, ansonsten hat man, wie schon 100mal gesagt 1600 Gold für ein Item ausgegeben, dass einem effektiv im Teamfight nichts bringt als AD. Wenn es dir nämlich um Life-Steal geht wäre BT im Teamfight immer deutlich stärker und wenn es dir um die Bonus-Rüstung geht gibt es auch zig Items die deutlich besser sind als Wriggles. Wriggles im Late-Game gibt dir einen Vorteil bei Objekten wie Nashor und Dragon, aber im Teamfight bist du mit Wriggles / IE / PD schwächer als mit BT / IE / PD. Kann man ganz einfach ausrechnen und nachsehen.

Vielleicht mal ein ganz leichtes Beispiel:
- Wir spielen Blind-Pick, Caitlyn gegen Caitlyn, beide kaufen garnichts.
- Bei 1600 Gold kauft eine von beiden Wriggles, die andere nichts. Jetzt ist die Wriggles-Cait der anderen überlegen bis ...
- ... die andere bei ~2900 Gold Bloodthirster baut.
- Beide haben nichts außer die eine Wriggles und die andere BT, die BT Cait wird jedes einzelne Duell gewinnen und das liegt auch klar auf der Hand. Deutlich höherer AD und deutlich mehr Life-Steal. Die Wriggles-Cait kann das Duell nicht gewinnen.

Zu deinem IE+PD / Wriggles+PD Vergleich: Da darfst du nie vergessen, dass die Berechnungen immer ohne Crit sind! Critted der Carry mit IE+PD zwei oder gar dreimal hat Wriggles+PD auch im DMG/DPS absolut keine Chance.

Fazit: Wriggles auf dem AD ist und bleibt ein Item um im Early / Mid-Game einen Vorteil für sein Team herauszuarbeiten bzw seine Lane klar zu gewinnen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Thats it. Und nachdem sie Wriggles generft haben wird ein Großteil der Spieler wieder auf 2-3 Dorans umsteigen, statt Wriggles.


----------



## skyline930 (21. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie kann ich dir hier mal gar nicht zustimmen. Keine Ahnung ob du in letzter Zeit M5 nicht gesehen hast oder noch nix von dem Theroy Craft mitbekommen hast. Wrigglers als Goldverschwundung auf dem AD zu betrachten halte ich für mehr als Fragwürd gab vor einiger Zeit mal eine Berechnung wo man ausgerechnet hat ob IE oder Wriggels+Phantom besser ist. Ergebnis der Rechnung war das Wriggerls+PD genau soviel Damage Output wie IE hat dafür man hat man aber 15 % Lifesteal mehr und den Movementspeed + von PD den Free Ward+den Drake Nashor damage nicht zu vergessen.



Nein. Mit IE gibst du ca. 174% DPS mehr.

Sogar das Argument mit man hat Wriggle schneller fertig zieht nicht. 50g Unterschied sind nichts. 22 AD im Laning mehr durch BF Sword ist aber ein deutlicher Unterschied.

Edit: BTW, ich will nicht den lustige Bilder Thread mit Zeug vollspammen was nur ein paar verstehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

was haltet ihr von LULU ? :3


----------



## tear_jerker (21. März 2012)

wie versprochen lulu war ein instant buy^^ nur leider komm ich heute nicht zum zocken, steh noch bis 23h hinter der theke :/


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2012)

_Ich LIEBE sie 

Da ich häufig Supporter spiele (Janna <3) kam Lulu ganz gut als Abwechslung daher - ihre Spells richtig einzusetzen macht einfach , wie bei Janna , total Spaß! 

Ich freu mich auf kommende Spiele mit ihr._


----------



## skyline930 (24. März 2012)

Stream ist live - Link siehe Signatur. Würde mich über Stammzuschauer und Shares freuen


----------



## tear_jerker (24. März 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich LIEBE sie
> 
> Da ich häufig Supporter spiele (Janna <3) kam Lulu ganz gut als Abwechslung daher - ihre Spells richtig einzusetzen macht einfach , wie bei Janna , total Spaß!
> 
> Ich freu mich auf kommende Spiele mit ihr._



konnte sie nun endlich auch ein paar mal spielen und sie macht richtig spaß 

edit: @ sky, your ward coverage is too damn low


----------



## skyline930 (24. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> konnte sie nun endlich auch ein paar mal spielen und sie macht richtig spaß
> 
> edit: @ sky, your ward coverage is too damn low



Nich gebraucht, der Noc war bad


----------



## tear_jerker (24. März 2012)

ein ward bei deren rivereingang bei den wraiths und du kannst noc noch schlechter machen durch counterjunglen


----------



## tear_jerker (31. März 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaan, ich kann mit meinem einen kumpel einfach keine rankeds spielen. simpelste sachen will er einfach nicht verstehen. folgende situation. unser team: malph(er, jungler), cait(bot),xerath(mid),ww(top),lulu(ich) gegn. team: udyr(phönix jungle),ryze(mid),jax(top),ashe(bot),janna(bot).
ich war am ende der einzige mit mercs. ich hab meinem kumpel noch während des spiels gefragt warum er die ninja tabbis gekauft hat wenn die gegner so cc-loaded sind. zumal phönx >magicdmg, jax>hybrid, ryze>magicdmg. dazu kommt an cc: cage(ryze),stun(udyr, jax,ashe),slow(janna, ashe) und knock up.
selbst nachdem ich ihm diese fakten vorgehalten hab hatte er 20mins päter immernoch die tabbies....
eigentlich hätte unser team gewinnen müssen, malph ist auf dem papier super gegen aas jeder colour und der as debuff von fh plus ground smash lässt udyr ashe sowie jax im teamfight deutlich weniger dmg austeilen. leider lies sich unser xerath ständig abfangen und ww hat ständig fights per ult initiated wen es 4vs5 (wir sind die ) war. unsere bot lief dabei ohne verluste und haben gegnerische bot outfarmed . 
lektion gelernt, kein ranked mehr mit freunden


----------



## TrollJumper (1. April 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> lektion gelernt, kein ranked mehr mit freunden



Aber in normal games passt er sich dementsprechend an?
Immer erstmal so ca. 10 Normals mit dem Kumpel spielen. Schon allein um zu sehen ob er raged etc...


----------



## tear_jerker (1. April 2012)

das ist der selbe freund über den ich mich hier schon öfters beschwert habe^^ er hatte sich allerdings in letzter Zeit stark verbessert. problem ist aber immernoch das er nur solo top wirklich kann. sobald er was anderes spielen muss ist er extrem suboptimal. problem ist, er will die anderen rollen nicht wirklich lernen weil er sie nicht kann udn können tut er sie nicht weil er sie nicht lernt :/
letztens musste er support spilen udn hat shen genommen, ansich keine schlechte wahl. ist dann aber mit faerie charm, 2 wards und 3 pots in die lane, weil er sonst sieht das andere mit den items auf support starten^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Grad Penta mit Sivir gemacht


----------



## tear_jerker (8. April 2012)

die neuesten Patchnotes(inoffiziel) und Champs sind ziemlich interessant.
zu erst mal was direkt auffällt: Riot nerved bruisers über die itemschiene. atmas geht von 2% der hp zu 1,5% und wits end wird um 150g teuerer im rezept.
ich kann verstehen das einige bruiser mit atmas ziemlich probleme bereiten wie etwa gp und lee, aber viele andere dürfte das auch sehr arg treffen.
meiner meinung nach hätte da ein paarv individuelle nerfs bessere früchte getragen als der atmas nerf. vielleicht ist das aber auch der begin von atmas alternativen von denen morello sagte das sie welche einführen bevor sie was an atmas machen
aber warum nun auch noch die kostenerhöhung auf wits end? wenn morello(bzw das live team) damit mal nicht schon wieder auf irelia geschielt hat^^

Hecarim sieht für mich recht spaßig aus, laut pbe spielern soll er ein guter jungler sein, der als enabler fungiert anstatt massig schaden aufzufahren. Mit tri force soll er aber sehr guten sustained dmg dank seinem q haben.

Varus: wird nie so fabulous sein wie Taric..... xD mal ernsthaft, der splashart sie scheiße aus bis auf den bogen ^^ anonsten mal ein neuer carry. sein passiv gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so wirklich. ein passiv das momentum aufbaut klingt zwar ganz gut, aber auf einem carry möchte ich von kampf begin an das es läuft und nicht erst nach einem kill. oder auch in die andere richtung: nach einem kill im teamfight so viel momentum haben das der carry einfach nur durchpflückt. aber mal sehen.
sein anderes steroid ist eine mischung aus kogs und vaynes steroid profitiert aber nicht wie das von vayne und kog von attack speed. es sind aber immerhin 15% von max health bei 3 stacks als magic dmg , klingt recht ordentlich.
dazu hat er einen 2s snare der auf andere ziele in reichweite überspringen kann und nochmal gut schaden macht. bei diesem skill bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er auf einem carry so angebracht ist. 
als dritten skill hat er einen aoe der slowed und eine grievous wound (50% heal reduced) hinterlässt. kann ich nicht recht beurteilen, ist aber vielleicht etwas viel in einem kit. das ultimate hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. vielleicht hat da einer ein besseres bild im kopf als ich.

quelle: http://www.lolpro.co...s-patch-changes

edit: LoL thread,....You Shall Live!! necro


----------



## Gazeran (9. April 2012)

hab mir grad Xerath geholt.... BZZZZZZZZZZZP!
13-3-10
win! <3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. April 2012)

Sobald ich beim ersten Durchlesen von tear_jerker´s Beiträgen den kompletten Zusammenhang verstehe bin ich bereit um ranked zu spielen. <3


----------



## tear_jerker (11. April 2012)

ach so kompliziert ist das garnicht, das sind lediglich lol fachsprache udn englische namen. nix kompliziertes also sobald man die wörter kennt 
wichtig fürs ranked ist viel eher 2 bis 3 vernünftige runenseiten die alles grob abdecken können, ein paar champs mit denen mann gut kann udn ein dickes fell^^
und hör nicht darauf wenn man dir sagt du musst jede rolle können, das ist quark. konzentrier dich lieber auf 2-3 positionen. wichtig dafür ist natürlich schon in der championauswahl mit dem team zu kommunizieren damit diese wissen was du kannst. und benutz dabei keine sätze  wie: me top or i feed ; i dont play x und ähnliche sätze. frag lieber freundlich ob du auf eine position kannst die dir liegt. ich hab im ranked eigentlich immer leute gehabt die einem danach auch gern die position lassen. die freundlichkeit auch im spiel nicht ablegen selbst wenn die leute dich anmaulen, positives denken hilft den teamgeist aufrecht zu erhalten und das spiel nochmal zu drehen


----------



## tonygt (12. April 2012)

Wichtigste Rolle die man beherrschen muss: Support.
Ich persönlich handle es so das ich Mid als Main Position habe, wenn ich nicht Mid komme Supp spiele und wenn Supp nicht geht Jungler mache. Derzeit spiele ich zwar kein Solo Q Ranked mehr, da die Community mir aufn Sack geh aber bis dahin bin ich mit der Combi ganz gut gefahren und musste nur 1 mal Ad spielen und nie Top Lane.


----------



## EisblockError (12. April 2012)

Man sollte Supports echt nicht unterschätzen.

Man siehe Wewillfailer.

Als Person ein Arschloch, und wenn dein Manager dir sagt er spielt jetzt in deinem Team musst du Angst um deinen Platz haben, aber er ist verdammt gut.
Dabei geht es weniger um die Support Champs selber sondern um Calls, CVs usw.
Selbst in SoloQ habe ich schon so viele Games durch meine calls gewonnen.
Es reicht schon zu wissen wann man Baron machen muss um das ganze Spiel zu entscheiden.
Das Problem ist nur dass man Glück haben muss das die Mates auch auf einen hören.


----------



## Gazeran (12. April 2012)

yay gestern penta mit Noc gemacht 

und neuen lieblingshero gefunden DDD
BIG BAD VOLIBEAR!

Spiel ihn zurzeit auf Top, geht gut ab... jemand Erfahrungen mit ihm als Jungler?


----------



## Oníshanu (12. April 2012)

Hab mal ne Tierlist gemacht nach Rücksprache mit ein paar Kumpels aus höheren und mittleren Elo-Regionen^^
Und wie immer spiegelt die nur meine persönliche Meinung(und die einiger anderer) wieder.
Innerhalb der Tiers kann es schonmal nicht richtig sortiert sein aber darauf hab ich nicht so viel Wert gelegt


Tier 1 

Shen,Warwick,Morgana,Kassadin,Kog'Maw,Ahri,Corki,Anivia
Ashe,Cassiopeia,Galio,Janna,Karthus,Lee Sin,Olaf,Rammus,Shyvana,Swain,Maokai

Tier 2

Shaco,Renekton,Irelia,Alistar,Kennen,Gangplank,Tristana,Riven,Vayne,Xerath,Ziggs,Tryndamere,Brand,Urgot,
Wukong,Skarner,Miss Fortune,Caitlyn,Soraka,Vladimir,Taric,Rumble,Annie,Ezreal,Ryze,Nocturne,Sivir

Tier 3

LeBlanc,Fizz,Gragas,Sion,Nidalee,Graves,Akali,Twisted Fate,Zilean,Yorick,Jarvan IV,Leona,Trundle,Amumu,Lulu
Fiora,Nunu,Malphite,Garen,Sona,Malzahar,Teemo,Singed,Nautilus,Talon,

Tier 4

Pantheon,Volibear,Veigar,Sejuani,Poppy,Mordekaiser,,Viktor,Nasus,Lux,Blitzcrank,Cho'Gath,Orianna,Dr.Mundo,Fiddlesticks,Heimerdinger,Jax,Kayle,Katarina,Xin Zhao

Tier 5

Master Yi,Evelynn,Twitch,Karma


----------



## Gazeran (12. April 2012)

Tier List?
wasn das? xD


----------



## Oníshanu (12. April 2012)

Ein Ranking über die Stärke und Teamfähigkeit von Champions von 1 sehr gut bis 5 mangelhaft und bei mir kommt da auch noch etwas Gankbarkeit rein.
Kann man auch so sehen was man im Ranked als Firstpick nehmen könnte und was eher für die 3.-4. Wahl steht


----------



## Gazeran (12. April 2012)

Dann verstehe ich nicht wieso Fizz und Voli so weit unten sind? Sehr schwer gankbar und super in teamfights (sofern richtig gespielt)
Kata, Viktor, Nasus genauso.
Maokai und Ashe sind dagegen doch eher argh hoch angesetzt, meine Meinung :SSS


----------



## tear_jerker (12. April 2012)

dr. mundo in tier 4? oO er ist der zur zeit schnellste jungler und ist im late einfach nicht mehr tot zu bekommen. nochd azu macht er dank cleaver auch noch konstant schaden, hat mit burning agony cc reduction und mit ulti einen ghost auf unter einer minute cd.
das selbe mit sona, wie kann ein support mit solch einem ulti tier 3 sein? noch dazu die utility die sie mitbringt. oder nidalee. zur zeit wohl der most broken solo top bruiser in soloqueue


----------



## Oníshanu (12. April 2012)

Dr.Mundo ist eine gute Alternative zu Shyvana und wenn man ihn auf der Toplane farmen lässt wird er echt stark.Sollte das nicht eintreffen kann man ihn in Teamfights ignorieren.Vieles bie ihm hängt auch davon ab ob man mit seinem Fleischermesser trifft. Ich persönlich fand ihn schon früher gut bevor er "wieder entdeckt" wurde aber trotzdem finde ich passst der nicht so gut in ein Team höchstens als Counterjungler oder in der SoloQ^^

Kata ist so meh,weis nicht^^Man kann ihr Ulti in Teamfights leicht mit einem CC unterbrechen und sie skaliert jetzt nicht zu schlecht aber auch nicht zu gut

Habe mir auch schon anhören dürfen das ich Viktor etwas weit unten habe da er doch nen ordentlichen Burst hat.Ich habe ihn noch nicht gespielt also muss der jetzt nicht stimmen

Nasus braucht eine Menge Farm um im Lategame etwas reißen zu können. Wenn man sich die derzeitigen Besetzungen für die Toplane so anschaut sieht Nasus da hinsichtlich Dmg-Trade nicht gut aus und er hat auch nicht so viel sustain wie bspw. Warwick

Voli ist echt stark im Earlygame und anfägnlichen Midgame fällt dann aber zum Endgame hin stark ab sodass man ihn quasi in Teamfights ignorieren kann außer er ist natürlich wieder gefeedet 

Nidalee ist so ätzend wie Yorick das geb ich zu und wenn man einen guten Gegner erwischt kann man leicht geowned werden aber ich finde nach der Laningphase geht eine Ad Nidalee wieder, umgekehrt sieht das dann bei Ap Nidalee's aus aber das Ausweichen der Speere kann man trainieren

Fizz kann ich mir weiter oben vorstellen aber momentan habe ich das Gefühl,dass er doch nicht so stark ist wie z.b Brand oder Ahri, zumindest hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme gegen ihn abe rich kann ja auch nur Glück gehabt haben xD
Ich werd den mal beobachten genauso wie Teemo,Galio oder Leblanc nach diesem Patch


----------



## tear_jerker (12. April 2012)

mundo mit smite und exhaust passt als jungler in nahezu jedes team. er ist wie gesagt der schnellste jungler zu zeit und noch dazu mit einer der besten counterjungler und duellisten im jungle. und das einzige was mundo braucht um eine gefahr zu sein sind hp udn vielleicht ein wits end. das mundo wieder entdeckt wurde lag an den verringerten hp kosten auf burning agony, davor hat man wenn man ihn als jungler gespielt hat masochism zuerst gemaxed. das war recht langsam und in teamfights hat mundo sich mit burning agony selbst kaputt gemacht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2012)

Mittlerweile komm ich auf die englischen Itemnamen ganz gut klar, da ich seit kurzem nurnoch auf Englisch spiele. Wobei ich mir die Namen von den ad carry items nicht merken kann da ich keinen ad carry spiele. Meine Akali und Teemo spiel ich mehr auf ap. Sonst spiel ich noch Ryze, Maokai und Ahri.

Zu Mundo kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich hab nur gestern den Stream von Tsm TheOddOne gesehen, der zusammen mit Dyrus gespielt hat. Sein Junglemundo hat im Earlygame (durch Pech) richtig aufs Maul bekommen und ist danach im kompletten Spiel hinterhergelaufen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Ich versteh die Platzierung von Shaco nicht ganz. Besonders im unteren Elo Bereichen ist er ein instant Ban.


btw ich sollte mal meinen Twink hochzocken. Ein highelo char mit dem namen xxMilfxHunterxx kommt bestimmt super


----------



## tonygt (12. April 2012)

Eine kurze Frage wie kommst du auf deine Tier list? Nach welchen Kritierum entscheidest du ob ein Champ Tier 1 oder Tier 4 ist ?
Ich stimme in vielen Tiers mit dir nicht überein, was aber auch damit zusammenhängt das ich derzeit nur Premade spiele und dabei vor allem starke Solo Q Champs als nicht stark empfinde. Von daher die Kritk du kannst nicht Solo Q und Premade miteinader vermischen, die Rog Seite geht sogar soweit das ganze auch nochin Jungle zu unterteilen. Von daher wer sich mit den Tier List auseinader setzten will dem empfehle ich 
Reign of Gaming


----------



## TrollJumper (12. April 2012)

Karma Tier 5. Ist also zu nix zu gebrauchen die gute.... suuuure


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

junge ich owne grad so mit tf


----------



## tonygt (12. April 2012)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Karma Tier 5. Ist also zu nix zu gebrauchen die gute.... suuuure



Karma passt einfach derzeit in kein Line up rein, deswegen ist Tier 5 nicht so falsch.


----------



## TrollJumper (12. April 2012)

Hast du schonmal Karma in der Mitte gespielt?


----------



## tonygt (12. April 2012)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Karma in der Mitte gespielt?



Hab Froggen Karma in der Mitte spielen sehen, sage nicht das sie total useless ist, nur passt ein Supp Ap Champ wie gesagt in wenige Line Ups rein. 
Als Supp ist sie im vergleich zu anderen zu schwach, da sie Leveln muss und einiges an Items benötigt als Ap Mid macht sie zwar ganz Nett schaden aber hat keinen CC und der Damage Output hinkt doch anderen Aps hinterher. Lohnt sich nur in Line ups bei denen man zwei Ad Carrys oder sowas in die richtung spielt, wobei hier Ap Janna auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ist.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

AP Janna ist echt gut ,hatte ich letztens im ranked als Gegner. Hat unsern AP MID total zerstört


----------



## tear_jerker (12. April 2012)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Karma in der Mitte gespielt?



um mal spaß mit karma zu haben ganz lustig, aber ein guter ap carry ist sie deswegen nicht.

edit: 


BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Zu Mundo kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich hab nur gestern den Stream von Tsm TheOddOne gesehen, der zusammen mit Dyrus gespielt hat. Sein Junglemundo hat im Earlygame (durch Pech) richtig aufs Maul bekommen und ist danach im kompletten Spiel hinterhergelaufen.


wobei das auf so ziemlich jeden jungler zu trifft sofern er abstinkt. champs wie mundo , shyv und udyr haben aber den vorteil das sie das durch non stop jungling wieder etwas aufholen können


----------



## Oníshanu (13. April 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage wie kommst du auf deine Tier list? Nach welchen Kritierum entscheidest du ob ein Champ Tier 1 oder Tier 4 ist ?
> Ich stimme in vielen Tiers mit dir nicht überein, was aber auch damit zusammenhängt das ich derzeit nur Premade spiele und dabei vor allem starke Solo Q Champs als nicht stark empfinde. Von daher die Kritk du kannst nicht Solo Q und Premade miteinader vermischen, die Rog Seite geht sogar soweit das ganze auch nochin Jungle zu unterteilen. Von daher wer sich mit den Tier List auseinader setzten will dem empfehle ich
> Reign of Gaming



Elementz liste ist schon etwas veraltet noch weis ich ob er überhaupt mal wieder etwas daran macht^^
Ich hab die Liste nach meiner persönlichen Meinung gemacht.In die Platzierung sind somit z.b Teamfähigkeit,hat der Char akzeptable Skills um bspw. einem Gank zu entkommen oder wie schlägt er sich allgemein auf den Lanes/im Jungle(kann er selbst gut ganken)
Ich schaue des öfteren Streams wenn ich grad Langeweile habe oder spiele bestimmte Champions die bei mir in einer Grauzone liegen


----------



## Pente (16. April 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Tier 1
> 
> Shen,Warwick,Morgana,Kassadin,Kog'Maw,Ahri,Corki,Anivia
> Ashe,Cassiopeia,Galio,Janna,Karthus,Lee Sin,Olaf,Rammus,Shyvana,Swain,Maokai


Morgana und Kassadin sind in 90% aller Solo-Queue-Games gebannt und das völlig zu Unrecht. Beide Champions werden im kompetitivem Rahmen aus gutem Grund nicht gebannt. Wenn man ein paarmal als Team gegen diese Champions gespielt hat, sind sie im Grunde sehr leicht zu handlen. Morgana ist eigentlich das klassische "One-Trick-Pony". Was kann Morgana in einem Teamfight beitragen? Pit? Eher nicht, meist laufen die Leute eh raus. Cage? Wenn sie das richtige Ziel trifft (keinen Tank) dann ist das zusammen mit der Pit natürlich ganz fein, aber im Grunde im Late-Game selten eine Gefahr. Alles was Morgana ausmacht ist ihr Ultimate. Es führt dazu, dass schlechte Teams entweder die volle Ladung abbekommen und sterben oder sich aufsplitten und einzeln gecatched werden. Bei guten Teams ist es schwer als Morgana ein Ultimate zu landen. In Late-Game-Teamfights gibt's wirklich haufenweise bessere und stärkere AP-Carries als Morgana. Kassadin ist ähnlich. Er lebt davon zu snowballen indem er entweder die Mitte dominiert oder die Lanes ganked. Bei guten Teams kriegt er Mitte keine Kills weil er z.b. gegen Galio spielen muss und die Side-Lanes sehen ihn dank Wards frühzeitig und schenken ihm somit auch keine Kills. Gegen  Galio kann Kassadin als Melee nur schwer farmen und wenn er dazu auch noch keine Kills bekommt ist Kassadin vollkommen nutzlos und unterfarmt.

Beide Champions, Morgana und Kassadin, in Solo-Queue nicht übel, aber definitiv meiner Meinung nach keine Tier-1 Champions.




Oníshanu schrieb:


> Tier 5
> 
> Master Yi,Evelynn,Twitch,Karma


Twitch Tier 5? Twitch ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich der Champion der am meisten unterschätzt wird. Ein guter Twitch-Spieler im Jungle ist in 90% aller Solo-Queue Spiele (und leider auch Premade) ein Auto-Lose für den Gegner. Es gibt nicht viel was man Twitch-Jungle entgegen setzen kann. Lee Sin ist ein guter Pick gegen einen Twitch Jungler, jedoch wird Lee Sin meist vorweg gebannt wenn man weiß, dass man Twitch junglen möchte. Im High-Elo war Twitch lange Zeit in Vergessenheit geraten und die Leute haben den Champion einfach nicht mehr gespielt. In den letzten Wochen tauchte er immer öfter, auch im kompetitivem Rahmen, auf und zeigte allen wieso "Penta-Twitch" zu Recht vor dem Nerf so gefürchtet war. Twitch bedeutet grundlegend schonmal, dass alle Lanes einen globalen Goldnachteil haben, da sie früh in Vision-Wards investieren werden. Gute Twitch Spieler holen sich extrem früh ein Oracle und clearen die komplette Map, was den Gegner noch weiter unter Druck setzt. Twitch Jungle ist definitiv etwas, vor dem man "Angst" haben sollte. Saintvicious ist im Moment übrigens auch dabei Twitch zu lernen. Um im EU Rahmen zu bleiben: LUNA Gaming hat AL mit einem Twitch Jungle-Pick gestomped und HOMELESS hat in den EPS Playoffs dank Twitch Jungle gegen ESC gewonnen


----------



## Gazeran (16. April 2012)

Ich werf einfach mal so ne frage in den raum:

Welcher ist der (eurer meinung nach) beste Solo Top Champ?
Am besten mit begründung


----------



## Pente (16. April 2012)

Renekton ist im Moment ziemlich stark auf der Top-Lane. Gibt auch nicht allzu viele wirkliche Counter für ihn.

Mein Kollege hat einen ziemlich coolen Top-Lane Guide geschrieben mit ein paar Champion-Matchups auf der Top-Lane:
http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/52929-Introduction_to_the_top_lane


----------



## tear_jerker (16. April 2012)

meiner meinung nach ist es lee sin. sofern men ihn halbwegs gut beherrscht  kann keiner was gegen lee sin tun und selbst ganking hilft gegen diesen übers schlachtfeld fliegenden bastard nicht :/
renekton finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut wie pente. seine cds sind zu hoch um mit anderen (top)top lanern effektiv zu traden. er hat aber guten harrass mit kurz vor 50 zorn slice n dice zum gegner > über 50 zorn rutheless predator gefolgt von cull the meek udn slice and dice zurück. das problem ist nur das die populären toplaners das alles recht schnell zurück heilen können während renekton mit seinem sustain die lane arg pushed sofern er etwas heilen möchte. dazu empfinde ich renektons lategame wirklich als sehr meh :/
aber ich möchte endlich renekton effektiv im jungle sehen, sein kit ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht dafür. ich habs auch schon ausprobiert. geht garnichtmal schlecht. problem ist das man damit renekton das beste weg nimmt, sein early .


----------



## Pente (16. April 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist es lee sin. sofern men ihn halbwegs gut beherrscht  kann keiner was gegen lee sin tun und selbst ganking hilft gegen diesen übers schlachtfeld fliegenden bastard nicht :/
> renekton finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut wie pente. seine cds sind zu hoch um mit anderen (top)top lanern effektiv zu traden. er hat aber guten harrass mit kurz vor 50 zorn slice n dice zum gegner > über 50 zorn rutheless predator gefolgt von cull the meek udn slice and dice zurück. das problem ist nur das die populären toplaners das alles recht schnell zurück heilen können während renekton mit seinem sustain die lane arg pushed sofern er etwas heilen möchte. dazu empfinde ich renektons lategame wirklich als sehr meh :/
> aber ich möchte endlich renekton effektiv im jungle sehen, sein kit ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht dafür. ich habs auch schon ausprobiert. geht garnichtmal schlecht. problem ist das man damit renekton das beste weg nimmt, sein early .


Das hört sich exakt an wie unser Top-Laner als ich zu ihm sagte "hey schau dir mal Renekton an, der gewinnt (wenn du ihn spielen kannst) so gut wie jede Toplane". Er hat mir nicht geglaubt bis er das Profil von Wickds Smurf gesehen hat: Renekton 28 Wins : 3 Loses (90.3% Win Ratio). Im Grunde hat unser Top-Laner dann einfach das Runen und Mastery-Built von Wickd probiert mit Renekton und seit dem sieht er es genauso: Renekton ist ein Early-Game Beast. Wenn man aggressiv spielt gewinnt man im Early-Game gegen nahezu jeden Top-Laner die Trades. Yorick, Udyr und Olaf sind hart für Renekton, aber alle anderen verlieren die Lane in 90% der Fälle gegen Renekton. Renekton ist schwach im Late-Game, aber auch nur dann wenn man ihn Richtung Farm-Lane spielt. Wenn man mit ihm die Top-Lane des Gegners stomped kommt der gegnerische Top-Laner nie ins Late-Game.

Hier ein Zitat zu Renekton aus dem von mir gelinktem Top-Lane Guide:


> Renekton < There aren&#8217;t too many counter picks to Renekton in lane phase. The only champs I can think of who can actually survive the lane are Udyr and Olaf. Renekton is kind of god tier top laner in early game, and then we have Udyr, another champ with super strong lane phase. Even if you don&#8217;t win the lane as Udyr, you&#8217;ll probably be more useful than Renekton in late game unless he outfarms you really hard. Olaf is kind of nice because of true damage on Reckless Swing and he definitely outsustains Renekton once Olaf activates Vicious Strikes. Make sure you don&#8217;t pick any weak pusher who can&#8217;t last hit under tower against Renekton. It&#8217;s hard to even describe how good at pushing Renekton is.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. April 2012)

aber genau ist ja das problem. udyr, olaf und yorick sind ja nun wahrlich keine exoten für solo top. generell sind die meisten top laners mit innate sustain fürs crocs schwer aufgrund seiner cds. da fehlt aber auch seitens von riot eine vernünftige palette an ad caster items. renekton hat wie du bereits sagt wirklich ein sehr gutes early, wenn aber der harras negiert wird, geht das ganze in ein farmfest über und das ist für renekton kein ideafall wie für manch anderen.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2012)

_Für mich ist es Nidalee - ich hab bis jetzt keinen Gegner gehabt mit dem ich Probleme hatte._


----------



## Gazeran (17. April 2012)

Also ich spiele zurzeit GP, Voli und Rumble Top und hatte ausser mit Voli noch nie Probleme.
Hatte ich einfach nur schlechte Gegner oder bin ich viel zu imba? 

Rumple und GP Games laufen zu 80% mit 15/2/20 aus (Beispiel), ja auch rankeds.


----------



## Pente (17. April 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> aber genau ist ja das problem. udyr, olaf und yorick sind ja nun wahrlich keine exoten für solo top. generell sind die meisten top laners mit innate sustain fürs crocs schwer aufgrund seiner cds. da fehlt aber auch seitens von riot eine vernünftige palette an ad caster items. renekton hat wie du bereits sagt wirklich ein sehr gutes early, wenn aber der harras negiert wird, geht das ganze in ein farmfest über und das ist für renekton kein ideafall wie für manch anderen.


Yorick ist derzeit, leider, ein ziemlich seltener Pick. Sieht fast so aus, als hätten viele seine Existenz vergessen. Das es 2-3 Counter zu Renekton gibt sehe ich nicht wirklich als Problem. Top-Lane ist sowieso die Lane die zu 90% gecountered wird. Es ist immer schlecht den Top-Laner vor dem Gegner zu picken, wenn er ein bißchen Ahnung und einen großen Champion-Pool hat countered er dich eh auf der Top-Lane durch seinen Pick. Oftmals gewinnt auf der Top-Lane der Spieler der sich von der Angst vor dem gegnerischem Jungler befreien kann. Derjenige der kontrolliert aggressiv spielt und ein Gefühl dafür bekommt wann der gegnerische Jungler in der Nähe ist und wann nicht. 



painschkes schrieb:


> _Für mich ist es Nidalee - ich hab bis jetzt keinen Gegner gehabt mit dem ich Probleme hatte._


Nidalee ist definitiv ein starker Pick für die Top-Lane. Ist im Late-Game halt auch eher schwierig. Tanky-Nidalee erfüllt die Bruiser-Rolle kaum bis gar nicht in Teamfights und ist im Late-Game eigentlich ziemlich nutzlos. AP-Nidalee ist auch sehr stark, hat aber eine ähnliche Schwäche wie AD/Tanky-Nidalee: ihre Teamfight-Präsenz ist nicht sehr stark. Nidalee ist halt einfach doch eher ein Poke-Champion. Gegen Full-Engage / AoE Kombos hat es Nidalee im Late-Game extrem schwer. Hier muss man dann den Fokus eher auf Split-Push legen um Nidalees Stärke zur Geltung zu bringen.



Gazeran schrieb:


> Also ich spiele zurzeit GP, Voli und Rumble Top und hatte ausser mit Voli noch nie Probleme.
> Hatte ich einfach nur schlechte Gegner oder bin ich viel zu imba?
> 
> Rumple und GP Games laufen zu 80% mit 15/2/20 aus (Beispiel), ja auch rankeds.


Sind alles drei solide Top-Lane Picks. GP ist nicht mehr ganz so beliebt wie noch vor ein paar Monaten. GP benötigt extrem viel Farm und das ist auch seine größte Schwäche. Wenn man GP konstant unter Druck setzt, ihn immer und immer wieder ganked, dann gerät er schnell an einen Punkt wo er in Teamfights keine große Gefahr mehr darstellt. GP / Volibär sind zudem beide sehr stark anfällig für Kite-Setups. Sobald der Gegner eine Ashe hat die sehr gut spielt, wird es für GP / Voli schwierig.


Grundlegend kommt es jedoch nie nur auf die Championwahl an. Man muss den Champion den man pickt auch erst einmal richtig spielen können


----------



## Oníshanu (17. April 2012)

Galio/Urgot > Alistar/Vayne Gespielt, Gewonnen und für gut befunden


----------



## Gazeran (17. April 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Sind alles drei solide Top-Lane Picks. GP ist nicht mehr ganz so beliebt wie noch vor ein paar Monaten. *GP benötigt extrem viel Farm* und das ist auch seine größte Schwäche. Wenn man GP konstant unter Druck setzt, ihn immer und immer wieder ganked, dann gerät er schnell an einen Punkt wo er in Teamfights keine große Gefahr mehr darstellt. GP / Volibär sind zudem beide sehr stark anfällig für Kite-Setups. Sobald der Gegner eine Ashe hat die sehr gut spielt, wird es für GP / Voli schwierig.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen, du bekommst dein Gold durch Assists bzw (im ungünstigen Fall) Kills mit deiner Ultimate, du pokest die Gegner einfach down mit deinem Q und finishst sie dann per Ignite / Q / Autohit wenn sie sich sicher fühlen. Zumindest mach ich das so


----------



## Oníshanu (17. April 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, du bekommst dein Gold durch Assists bzw (im ungünstigen Fall) Kills mit deiner Ultimate, du pokest die Gegner einfach down mit deinem Q und finishst sie dann per Ignite / Q / Autohit wenn sie sich sicher fühlen. Zumindest mach ich das so



NIcht zu vergessen sein Q gibt auf höchstem Rang auch einiges an Extrgold dazu


----------



## Gazeran (17. April 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> NIcht zu vergessen sein Q gibt auf höchstem Rang auch einiges an Extrgold dazu



Dachte muss das nicht extra erwähnen, wenn ich Q ready habe und kein Gegner in range ist lasthitte ich damit... bin ja nich doof


----------



## Pente (17. April 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, du bekommst dein Gold durch Assists bzw (im ungünstigen Fall) Kills mit deiner Ultimate, du pokest die Gegner einfach down mit deinem Q und finishst sie dann per Ignite / Q / Autohit wenn sie sich sicher fühlen. Zumindest mach ich das so


Assists / Kills sind auch Farm.  Wie du an den Farm kommst spielt keine Rolle, fakt ist, dass das GP Itembuilt meist extrem teuer ist. Oftmals findet man dort IE (3.830 Gold), Warmogs (3.000 Gold), Atmas (2.355 Gold). Sind allein schon 9.185 Gold für drei Items. Dazu kommen noch die Boots mit knapp 1.000 Gold. Auch Phantom Dancer (2.845 Gold) und Maw of Malmortius (3.300 Gold) sind gern gewählte Items für GP. Gibt definitv Top-Laner die mit weniger Goldaufwand / Items mehr erreichen als GP, soll heißen GP ist auf Teamfights bezogen im Early / Mid-Game nur mittelstark (es sei denn er wird gefeeded). Andere Top-Laner wie beispielsweise Renekton glänzen in genau den Phasen in denen GP eher "Mittelmaß" ist. Wenn man das GP Team also früh in Teamfights / Nashor-Fights forced und diese für sich entscheidet snowballed das eigene Team schneller zum Sieg als, dass GP sein Itembuilt ins Late-Game bringen kann.

Wie gesagt jeder Champion hat Schwachstellen und diese können vom Gegner genutzt werden. Gibt immer positiv und negativ Matchups. Man muss sie nur erkennen und nutzen. Oftmals gewinnt man auch seine Lane gegen den "absoluten" Counter-Champion, einfach nur weil der Gegner zu passiv spielt, schlecht spielt oder Fehler macht. In League of Legends gibt's halt nicht nur schwarz und weiß. Grundlegend sollte man immer das spielen was einem liegt und was man am besten kann


----------



## tear_jerker (17. April 2012)

was ist eigentlich mit shen passiert? das qq ist nahezu komplett verschwunden und das obwohl keine großen änderungen nach dem letzten nerf kamen. nicht das ich gegen shen probleme hätte, sie verlieren immer gegen meinen vlad^^
bin momentan dabei wukong zu lernen. macht super spaß, verliert aber leider gegen gegner die innate sustain haben. sobald ich die ep für habe versuch ich das mit hp regen quints plus hp regen mastery auszugleichen.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)

Ich lern grad TF ,macht super spaß.


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2012)

_2h Wartezeit...meh ._._


----------



## Gazeran (19. April 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _2h Wartezeit...meh ._._



was wofür?


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2012)

_Bei LoL - Bin jetzt aber "schon" drin._


----------



## Gazeran (19. April 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei LoL - Bin jetzt aber "schon" drin._



24/7 online sein ftw


----------



## Pente (20. April 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> 24/7 online sein ftw


Hat mich nicht wirklich vor der Warteschlange bewahrt. Einmal Client neu gestartet und schon war's passiert


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. April 2012)

Jo hat ich gestern auch. Over 20000 sag ich nur. So ein Mist. ^^

Und dann beide Spiele verloren. =( Und das mit Ryze 7/11/14 und Akali 14/6/9... Mein Team war so hart im failen. -.-


----------



## Gazeran (20. April 2012)

MAAAAAAn grad so hart geownt und jetz serverdown!


----------



## tear_jerker (20. April 2012)

die ui überarbeitung in lol hat auf deutsch mal wieder kuriose früchte getragen, die "vergebene niederlage" wurde in "verhinderte niederlage" umbenannt^^


----------



## Oníshanu (20. April 2012)

Das ist ja noch nicht so schlimm wie all die anderen zahllosen Bugs

http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/shvvw/bugsweird_changes_since_hecarim_patch/


----------



## Olliruh (22. April 2012)

hab bis jetzt noch keinen guten hecarim gesehen


----------



## tonygt (22. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hab bis jetzt noch keinen guten hecarim gesehen



Der Jungler in meinem Team spielt realtiv erfolgreich Hecarim in seiner Matchhistory hat er 5/2 Stats.


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Ich find seine Mechanik irgendwie seltsam


----------



## TrollJumper (23. April 2012)

Was is daran seltsam? Die E is wie die Q von Rammus und die Ulti find ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. April 2012)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Was is daran seltsam? Die E is wie die Q von Rammus und die Ulti find ich auch nicht schlecht.



nope e ist eben nicht wie der q von rammus. rammus sein q funzt bei feindkontakt und disabled kurz. der e von hecarim funzt bei angriff und ist damit in verbindung mti dem passiv ( ignorieren von unit collision) recht gut da man so auch von hinten durch den gegner durchlaufen kann vor dem angriff und somit zurück schubsen kann. andernfalls ermöglich man dem gegner ausversehen noch die flucht .
hecarims kit sieht lustig aus, aber die zahlen scheinen etwas schwach. sein q braucht auf jeden fall mehr base dmg, momentan ist das ding wirklich nur für sheenproccs herzuhalten und triforce ist für einen jungler wirklich nicht so schnell zu bekommen. ganz nett ist seins ustain in teamfights, wenn da die ultis fliegen ist er von nahtod direkt wieder full hp^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich an Hecarim denke kommen mir direkt nervige ganks auf der bot lane in den Sinn. Da hat man grade die bot lane gepusht und schon rauscht ein wilder Partyzug (seine ulti) in die lane und schubst den Support Richtung Gegenerteam.

Aber mal was anderes. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen. Ich hab letztens via Livestream ein LoL Rap/Sprechgesang Viedeo gesehen. Kann mich nur leider nicht mehr an den Namen erinnern, geschweige denn Details. Ich weiß nur noch das es aus Sicht des Teams rechtsoben gemacht wurde und glaub ích englischen Untertitel hatte. Die Sprache war auch Englisch. Habs irgendwo bei Dyrus, Theoddone oder Xpecial aufm Stream gesehen, inner Pause.

Vielleicht kennt das ja einer ^^. Ansonsten bin ich für alle möglichen LoL Videos zu begeistern die gut gemacht sind. (Wenns hier im Forum schon ne Videolinksammlung gibt, hät ich gerne nen Link dahin.) ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (24. April 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Hecarim denke kommen mir direkt nervige ganks auf der bot lane in den Sinn. Da hat man grade die bot lane gepusht und schon rauscht ein wilder Partyzug (seine ulti) in die lane und schubst den Support Richtung Gegenerteam.



wieso pushed man denn die lane wenn die gegnerische botlane noch da ist und keine wards im river hat? :O

bezüglich deines raps, war es vielleicht ein cypher?


----------



## Gazeran (24. April 2012)

Trundle top <3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. April 2012)

Jaa, das war so ähnlich wie n cypher, nur irgendwie besser. ^^

Kp, hab ad carry gespielt (Tris) und deswegen keine wards gestellt. Unter lvl30 is das wohl noch nicht so selbstverständlich das der sup die stellt.
Warum ich da pushe weis ich auch nich, is schon ne weile her gewesen. vielleicht waren wir auch einfach nur auf nen kill aus, kp. ^^

Edit: Aber danke, ich werd mir die Vid´s mal ansehen vielleicht find ich da nen Link auf das Video was ich suche.


----------



## Oníshanu (25. April 2012)

Gerade ein Spiel beinahe im Alleingang mit Garen gecarried. Solo Top gegen Teemo 4/0 und nach 20 mins stand es dann 12/0 für mich und die Gegner haben aufgegeben.Solche Spiele in denen man unbewusst aufdreht möchte man öfter haben auch wenn es ab lvl 6 etwas kniffliger wurde nachdem mich Teemo allmählich kiten konnte. Aber Flash+Q+E+Ignite und zur Not noch Ulti haben mir trotzdem zahlreiche kills beschert auch zweimal in 1v2's . Oh Garen ist gut in den ersten Leveln^^


----------



## Geige (25. April 2012)

LoL ist eines der Spiele, die einen ewig fesseln könnten, wäre da nicht diese miese Community.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. April 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> LoL ist eines der Spiele, die einen ewig fesseln könnten, wäre da nicht diese miese Community.



diesbezüglich hab ich heute ein mail von riot bekomen mit folgendem ersten satz drin:

"Grüße, Batzn
Es gibt tolle Neuigkeiten! Ein Spieler, den du wegen unangemessenem Verhalten während einer Runde League of Legends gemeldet hast, wurde vom Tribunal bestraft. Auch wenn wir nicht ins Detail gehen werden, so wollten wir dich wissen lassen, dass du durch das Melden von Spielern und die Teilnahme am Tribunal mithilfst, die Community von League of Legends zu verbessern."

Solch Nachrichten können einen glatt den Tag versüßen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2012)

> LoL ist eines der Spiele, die einen ewig fesseln könnten, wäre da nicht diese miese Community.



Naja ich sag mal, außerhalb des Spiels ist die Community super. Unendlich viele Guides, nette Unterhaltungen in Foren, tausende Videos auf Youtube, Livestreams von Turnieren und TopSpielern, haufenweise Artwork (Ich liebe gutes Artwork).

Im Spiel sieht das schon anders aus. Macht man einen Fehler kann man sich gleich das geflame der Mitspiler anhören. Und davor ist man nichtmal sicher wenn man nahezu perfekt spielt, weil immer irgendwas schiefgehen kann. Ich muss sagen das selbst mir das manchmal aufs Gemüt schlägt.

Aber da muss man halt durch. Das wichtigste ist sein Spiel selbst zu bewerten. Wenn ich weiß, dass ich ein gutes Spiel gemacht habe und alle anderen trotzdem flamen, weil wir verlieren, interessiert mich das überhaupt nicht. Sollte ich allerdings ein beschissenes Spiel abgeliefert haben, ärgere ich mich viel zu sehr über mich selber und ignoriere wiederum das geflame der  Mitspieler.



Edit: Und wie tear_jerker das schon angedeutet hat. Spieler die es wirklich übertreiben mit der flamerei kann man immer noch melden.


----------



## painschkes (25. April 2012)

_Wobei das Tribunal auch wieder seine zwei Seiten hat..ich wurde letztens verwarnt weil mich jemand reportet hat, weil ich Evelyn gespielt habe..ich hatte durchschnittliche Stats und nicht geflamed..aber gut..ist ja nichts weiter passiert..ansonsten bin ich mit dem "Ding" auch ganz zufrieden.

Was spielt ihr derzeit so? Muss mir mal wieder was neues zu gemüte Führen..hab derzeit wieder eine gute Spiele mit Gangplank gehabt..mein bestes sah so aus : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten nervt mich eigentlich nur das man sich nicht auf seine Leute verlassen kann..meine Spiele (zumindest wenn ich Solotop oder Mitte bin) laufen fast immer gleich : Ein paar Kills (3/0 zB.) - ich geh von meiner Lane - andere Lane hat "gefeedet"/sich extremst ausfarmen lassen - Stats von mir ändern sich auf 3/3 (oder schlimmer) - man verliert...das ist mMn. das nervigste..über die Flamer seh ich schon lange hinweg._


----------



## tear_jerker (25. April 2012)

ah, ein critplank  nicht mein fall da rüstung ihm wirklich arg schmerzt, aber ganz lustig wenn die gegner eben dafür zu blöd sind und die crits den halben lebensbalken weg fegen ^^

ich spiel in letzter zeit viel supportsoraka, zwar nicht immer gerade gewollt aber naja, besser als als firstpick solo top zu picken oder jemanden in die rolle zu drängen der dann androht zu feeden. ist außerdem nicht gerade überfordernd. im gegenteil: ist ganz lustig wenn die gegnerische bot denkt "ha, jetzt gibts was uffe deckel" , schrubben deinen carry auf 30% runter und plötzlich sind se gesilenced, mein ad carry vom nahtod zu fast full wieder hoch plus fett rüssi für 5 sek und müssen als konsequenz schnell weg flashen. 
ansonsten soltle ich mal wieder ryze öfter spielen bevor sein minirework um die ecke kommt.
für alle die die inoffiziellen PBE patchnotes noch nicht kennen: Patchnotes


----------



## painschkes (25. April 2012)

_Wobei ich den garnicht auf Crit gespielt hab (als Runentechnisch) - aber ja..ganz witzig :-)

Du bevorzugst dann eher Tankplank?

Hm..Ryze wäre auch mal wieder 'ne Idee.. 

Soraka? Ich persönlich liiiiiiiiiebe ja Janna :-D

_


----------



## tear_jerker (25. April 2012)

jupp, wenn ich gp spiele, dann eher die atmogs variante, bzw nach den atmogsnerf vielleicht auch eher ein Maw plus frozen. generell bin ich eher ein bruiser spieler wenns um toplane geht. janna ist auch sehr cool zu spielen, ist aber der einzige support den ich noch nicht habe ^^ soraka nehm ich deshalb weil ich sie nahezu braina fk spielen kann. alle 20 sek ein heal und dazwischen mana herstellen^^ das ist natürlich nicht gerade die beste art support zu spielen, aber wenn ich die rolle eher widerwillig spiele dann hab ich keine lust was anspruchvolleres zu spielen xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2012)

Ryze ist mein bester Char. Weis nicht ob ich über die Änderungen glücklich sein soll.

Overload : Range reduced: 675, to 650.   Buuuuhhhh!!!

Ulti bringt keine extra Mana mehr sondern +movementspeed. hmm, da die anderen Zauber nicht mehr so von +Mana profitieren nicht ganz so schlimm.

Ich hab eigentlich immer immer auf lvl 6 nen Angriff versucht, weil die Gegner diesen dmg Anstieg erst mitbekommen wenn die ersten Angriffe mit erhöhtem Schaden bei ihm landen.

Aber Movementspeed, könnte generell zum chasen sehr praktisch sein.

Die anderen Änderungen, was sprechen irgendwie dafür das Ryze im early game besser ist als im lategame, verglichen zu vor dem patch. Vorallem da +Mana nichtmehr soviel +Dmg generiert.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. April 2012)

early und late wurden meiner meinung nach damit gebuffed. nur mid fällt er ab. sein auto atack kriegt jetzt tatsächlich auch mal nen melee minion nach 2 turmschüssen tot. manakosten wurden gesenkt und base dmg gebuffed. dazu kommt das ein late ryze generell 130ap hat durch wota und void. sprich im late kann ein ryze sogar mehr schaden machen und es lohnt endlich tear in aa umzubasteln. dazu kommt das mana scaling auf dem e. 1% mag nicht viel klingen, aber im 1 vs 1 wenn es mehrmals springt steigert es auch die dps. das neue ultimate ist auch geil. 75 flat ms eignen sich super zum chasen und abhauen. kann ich vielleicht die ms quints auf ryze gegen mehr magipen eintauschen 
das ganze ermöglicht ryze auch ein etwas aufgelockertes itembuild. kann mir vorstellen das zum beispiel das neue item (athenes unholy grail) als 6tes item wota ersetzen kann. würde ryze in bezug auf magic dmg wirklich mal so tanky machen wie es immer alle denken.

einzig wirkliche nerfs sind die range auf q (  ) und der kürzere snare , aber gut, ryze brauchte wirklich mal ein paar klappse auf die hand, nur die range schmerzt doch etwas


----------



## painschkes (25. April 2012)

_Ich freu mich auf das neue AP/MR-Item..der 12%-Mana-Back-Dingens da hört sich ziemlich krass an - ich stell mir das grad auf Swain vor..R an - rein in die Menge - jemand Tot = +12% Mana back..wow :-D

Ich liebe Janna halt, weil man mit ihr so einfach die Leute nerven und total geil Kills möglich machen kann..muss davon irgendwann mal nen Replay machen 

Ansonsten..ich liebe halt Top und Midlane..da geht mir kein anderer Typ auf den Sack..Support spiel ich im Solo nur wenn ich mal wirklich Lust drauf hab und im Pre nur wenn ich weiß das mein AD-Carry was drauf hat..sonst find ich das schrecklich..

In letzter Zeit nerven meine Premates nurnoch..einer ist immer nur..wirklich NUR am flamen..auch wenn das wir noch im Ladebildschirm oder sogar in der Championauswahl sind.. : "Was? Du willst den wirklich da spielen?"..."Das wird bestimmt ein Loose"...da könnt ich kotzen -.-'_


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2012)

ich beziehe mich jetzt hier net auf bestimmte Poste da mein Gedächnits(alkohol pegel) dafür auch grad zu hoch bzw. schlecht sind 
@Ryze es ist Teils, Teils vor allem der Range nerf trifft Ryze sehr hart was early harras anging, da man damit nicht mehr die überlege Range im vergleich zu andern Skills hat die man vorher hatte. Der Movemenspeed (Buff) hat sicherlich seine Vorteile ist aber auch nur begrenz Vorteilhaft im großen und ganzen wird Ryze generft weniger Damage für die gleichen Manakosten, was vor allem den W betrifft bzw. in gewissen Sinne auch den E. Vor allem der Reduzierte Mana Bonus auf Q und W sind nicht ohne wie stark sich das auswirkt kann ich net sagen da ich nicht zu den Theory Craft Leuten gehöre ^^. Wird sich zeigen
@Neue Item ein sehr intressantes Item vor allem da so mit Challace zu einem Viabale Item wird auf einige APs die knapp mit Mana sind auf Anivia wird das für mich ein Standard kauf, auf den anderen APs mal gucken. Viel intressanter finde ich da die änderung and Morellos mit Heal Reduce für Ap. Wodurch das Item Viable wird für einige Long CD AP. Auf welchen AP Champs es dann wirklcih sinn macht, wird sich zeigen da man schauen muss auf welchen AP CD Reduction in Combi mit Heal Reduce was bringt, in dem Context gesehen das nicht alle APs mit langen CDs den Heal Reduce aufrecht halten können. W
Was mich persönlich noch stört is der erneute WOTA nerf vor allem für Champs wie Morde die derzeit schon sehr Weak sind und mit einem weiteren WOTA nerf noch mehr genötigt werden ich frage mich wann das WOTA nerfen endlich aufhört weil irgendwann ist es auch mal gut.


----------



## Pente (26. April 2012)

Chalice war schon immer viable und stark für Champions wie Galio und Anivia und das neue Upgrade macht es fast schon zum must-have für die beiden. Was viele AP-Mid Spieler noch immer nicht verstehen ist wie man AP Mid wirklich Items baut. 80-90% der Spieler rushed blind ihr standard double Dorans => Rabadons built.

Ich habe zum Spaß mal mit einem Freund 1on1 Mitte Anivia gegen Anivia gespielt. Er entschied sich für MagicPen Boots und ging aggressiv Richtung Rabadons. Ich hab mich für Chalice, MR Boots und Arch-Angel-Staff entschieden. Das Resultat war schnell deutlich erkennbar: ich hatte einen deutlich höheren Manapool und mein Schaden war seinem locker ebenbürtig, durch den deutlich höheren Manapool und dem besseren Manareg sogar höher.

Es gibt Lanes in der Mitte bei denen es überhaupt keinen Sinn macht an dem Standardbuilt festzuhalten. Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass AP-Carrys am stärkstem mit dem Level skalieren! Alles was einen selbst in der Lane hält und den Gegner aus dieser rausdrängt ist euch somit dienlich. Wirklich aggressive Builts spiele ich in der Mitte nur, wenn ich weiß, dass ich die Mid-Lane gewinnen werde. Wie hoch die Chancen hierfür stehen sieht man bereits an den Picks und dem gesamt Matchup. Die ersten Minuten im Game zeigen dann zusätzlich noch wie gut der Gegner spielt. Ist meine Chance hoch die Mitte zu gewinnen baue ich aggressiv und setze auf den Snowball-Effekt.

Spiele ich jedoch ein Matchup in dem meine Chancen geringer sind die Mitte zu gewinnen, dann ist es wesentlich effektiver auf MR zu spielen. Dies führt automatisch dazu, dass ihr dem gegnerischem Mid-Laner keine Kills feeden werdet. Champions wie LeBlanc zwingt ihr damit dazu zu roamen. Sie muss möglichst früh möglichst viele Kills holen, gelingt ihr das nicht ist sie kein entscheidender Faktor mehr für's Lategame. Habt ihr aufmerksame Mitspieler werden sie jedoch erkennen sobald LeBlanc ihre Lane verlässt und ihr ebenfalls keine Kills feeden. Jede Minute die ihr auf der Mid-Lane farmt und euer Gegner sinnlos mit Rumlaufen verschwendet ist euer Vorteil.

Viele bauen immer die MPen Boots als Mid-Laner, was völliger Quatsch ist, da die Boots bis auf 20 MPen gar nichts bringen. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn eure Chancen sehr gering sind die Mitte zu gewinnen. Baut ihr jedoch die MR Boots + Abyssal habt ihr zu den 20 MPen zusätzlich noch: 70 AP - 82 MR - 35 Tenacity! Klar sind die Kosten dafür höher, keine Frage. Jedoch bekommt ihr 82 MR was euch einen enormen Vorteil verschafft. Zusammen mit eurer Grund-MR reduziert ihr den Schaden des gegnerischen Mid-Laners um 55-60%. Mit Chalice on Top seid ihr ungefähr bei 150-160 MR und das ist ein enormer Wert. Der Gegner müsste nun auf jeden Fall Void Staff bauen. Tut er es nicht, verliert er jedes Duell gegen euch. Wichtig hierbei ist, dass dies natürlich immer nur dann zutrifft wenn euer Gegner nicht gefeeded wird.

Deshalb: macht euch vorher Gedanken zum Matchup und wie hoch eure Chance ist die Lane zu gewinnen. Passt euer Itembuilt entsprechend an. Als AP Carry ist es wirklich einfach MR+AP unter einen Hut zu bringen und eine relativ sichere und stabile Mid-Lane zu spielen.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. April 2012)

ryze bekommt im late sogar mehr schaden dadurch. nur im mid merkt man es halt. fürs early hat amn die geringeren manakosten sowie den auf allen rängen um 20 höheren base dmg auf q. hier etwas mathcraft dazu : Ryze


----------



## Pente (26. April 2012)

Wenn ihr vor habt LoL wirklich mal auf richtig hohem Niveau zu spielen, kann ich euch nur folgende Guide-Reihe meines Kollegen Pieter ans Herz legen. 

*Playing to Win 1: Secrets to get to 2,000 elo*
- http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/36929-Playing_to_Win_1_Secrets_to_get_to_2000_elo

*Playing to Win 2: Winning is habit*
- http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/52375-Playing_to_Win_2_Winning_is_habit

*Playing to Win 3: Smartsettings*
- http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/52541-Playing_to_Win_3_Smartsettings

*Playing to Win 4: Playmaker, gamebreaker*
- http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/52725-Playing_to_Win_4_Playmaker_gamebreaker

*Playing to Win 5: Radical Runes, Major Masteries*
- http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/52894-Playing_to_Win_5_Radical_Runes_Major_Masteries

*Playing to Win 6: League of Laning*
- http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/53023-Playing_to_Win_6_League_of_Laning


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2012)

Ich meinte Viable indem Sinne das es auf mehr Champs als Galio u. Anivia Sinn macht, wegen des neue Items. Was Anivia Item Build angeht kann man sich definitiv nicht fest legen welcher Build wie gut ist, vor allem nicht dank eines gewissen Froggen der einfach alles mögliche auf Anivia baut und damit erfolgreich spielt. Ich hab so meinen Standard Build mit bestimmten Items, die ich einfach immer baue und andere die ich situativ baue, mit dem Build was ich bis jetzt sehr erfolgreich spiele 85% Win Chance in Ranked. Bis jetzt gehört da ein Chalace für mich noch nicht dazu was sich aber dann ändern wird ^^

@Tear_Jearker danke werd ich mir mal durchlesen

Hat eig schon mal jemand Galio seit dem Ninja nerf gespielt, inwieweit sich der generfte Q allgemein auswirkt und wie sich das ganze aufs farmen auwirkt also ob das was ändert ab wann man die Creeps One Shoted.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. April 2012)

ich hab nen bisschen probleme damit von jemanden ratschläge anzunehmen wie man zu einem 2k elo kommt wenn dessen höchst wertung 1832 ist und momentan bei 1600+ liegt  nicht  das ich nicht glaube das er ein 2k elo spieler sein könnte, aber anscheind helfen seine tipps ihm selber wohl nicht. aber ich schau mal rein 

edit:und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sein verlorenes ryze spiel sehe wo er roa, sorc, void banshees und wota hat, aber nicht mal ansätze vom frozenheart bzw glacial, dann wird mir schlecht


----------



## Pente (26. April 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich hab nen bisschen probleme damit von jemanden ratschläge anzunehmen wie man zu einem 2k elo kommt wenn dessen höchst wertung 1832 ist und momentan bei 1600+ liegt  nicht  das ich nicht glaube das er ein 2k elo spieler sein könnte, aber anscheind helfen seine tipps ihm selber wohl nicht. aber ich schau mal rein
> 
> edit:und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sein verlorenes ryze spiel sehe wo er roa, sorc, void banshees und wota hat, aber nicht mal ansätze vom frozenheart bzw glacial, dann wird mir schlecht



Du nimmst also keine Ratschläge / Tips von Leute an die 500+ Elo über dir liegen? Interessant. Wenn du die Reihe richtig und komplett gelesen hättest wäre dir spätestens beim letzten Artikel aufgefallen, dass daran viele Personen arbeiten. Unter anderem "WhatTheMoose" der aktuell 2007 Elo hat. Dazu sei weiterhin gesagt, dass das Endziel eines jeden der exzessiv Ranked spielt meist 2000+ Elo ist. Es klingt also besser in einem Titel 2000 Elo zu nehmen als 1800. Wenn du einmal 1800 erreicht hast bist du "nur" noch 15 Wins von 2000 Elo entfernt. Definitiv machbar.

Das ist übrigens eines der Probleme die auch in dieser Reihe mehrfach zur Sprache kommen: ein Großteil der Spieler sucht selten die Fehler bei sich, sondern immer bei anderen. Wenn ihr euch selbst dabei ertappt, dass ihr schreibt "Champion XY ist OP", "das ist lame", "faceroll", "Noobchamp" ... dann gehört ihr zu dem Teil der Spieler die immer eine Ausrede parat haben weswegen andere besser spielen als sie selbst. Für dieses Verhalten gibt es so viele Beispiele, es ist halt immer leichter andere zu kritisieren als sich einzugestehen, dass man selbst Dinge anders hätte machen können. Ein Paradebeispiel dafür ist auch das typische "OMG NO MISS -.-" im Chat. Jeder der diesen Satz benutzt, macht nichts anderes als andere in ein schlechtes Licht rücken um sein eigenes Versagen zu entschuldigen. Faktisch gesehen ist es jedoch so: er selbst hat auf der Minimap nicht wahrgenommen, dass z.b. der gegnerische Mid-Laner miss ist. Schlichtweg weil er nicht auf die Map geachtet hat. Fällt ihm dies also schon nicht auf, so wäre ihm zu 99,99999% auch nicht aufgefallen wenn sein Mitspieler "ss mid" in den Chat geschrieben hätte. "No miss" ist nichts weiter als eine Entschuldigung für eigene Schwächen wenn es um die Nutzung der Minimap geht. Klar ist es immer ganz nett wenn man Miss ansagt, aber ganz ehrlich in 90% der Fälle ist es verschwendete Mühe weil es keiner wahrnimmt. Die meisten reagieren ja noch nicht einmal auf Pings 

Selbiges gilt für den Kommentar zum Ryze Spiel. Du selbst warst bei dem Spiel nicht anwesend und hast es nicht gesehen. Behauptest aber, dass er Ryze schlecht / falsch spielt nur auf Grund der Items die er gebaut hat? Baust du immer Frozen Heart mit Ryze? Falls ja, stelle ich dir umgekehrt die Frage was dir dein Frozen Heart unterm Strich bringt wenn entweder dein Gegner Double-AP spielt oder dein Toplaner / Jungler bereits Frozen Heart gebaut hat? Itembuilts sind situativ. Es gibt nicht das eine wahre Itembuilt. AD Kennen ist ein gutes Beispiel. Bevor er durch M5 so populär wurde hätte jeder hier auch geschrieben "lol so ein Noob der baut AD mit Kennen, kein Wunder, dass er das Spiel verloren hat". Viele Faktoren führen zum Sieg und bestimmen den Spielverlauf. Die Matchhistory allein gibt selten Aufschluß über das wahre Können eines Spielers.

Ich stehe nach wie vor voll hinter meiner Aussage: wer sein Spiel wirklich entscheidend verbessern will, sollte diese Reihe definitiv lesen und es ist auch definitiv für jeden Wissensstand noch etwas dabei, was man lernen kann.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. April 2012)

ich nehme gern tipps von besseren spielern an und wie gesagt ich bestreite nicht das er mir einiges beibringen könnte, aber der titel spiegelt nicht das wieder was er selber ist, nämlich kein 2k elo spieler. ist das selbe wie mit dem singlefreund der meint die besten tipps für eine beziehung zu haben. ich versteh allerdings nicht wie du zu deinem zweiten absatz kommst, ich gebe zu wenn ich fehler mache und schaue mir im nachhinein meine replays an was besser geht. warum auch nicht? sich für die fehler im spiel zu entschuldigen hilft mir oft genug den teamgeist ben zu halten anstatt darauf zu warten das sich der erste beschwert.


Pente schrieb:


> Selbiges gilt für den Kommentar zum Ryze Spiel. Du selbst warst bei dem Spiel nicht anwesend und hast es nicht gesehen. Behauptest aber, dass er Ryze schlecht / falsch spielt nur auf Grund der Items die er gebaut hat? Baust du immer Frozen Heart mit Ryze? Falls ja, stelle ich dir umgekehrt die Frage was dir dein Frozen Heart unterm Strich bringt wenn entweder dein Gegner Double-AP spielt oder dein Toplaner / Jungler bereits Frozen Heart gebaut hat? Itembuilts sind situativ. Es gibt nicht das eine wahre Itembuilt. AD Kennen ist ein gutes Beispiel. Bevor er durch M5 so populär wurde hätte jeder hier auch geschrieben "lol so ein Noob der baut AD mit Kennen, kein Wunder, dass er das Spiel verloren hat". Viele Faktoren führen zum Sieg und bestimmen den Spielverlauf. Die Matchhistory allein gibt selten Aufschluß über das wahre Können eines Spielers.
> 
> Ich stehe nach wie vor voll hinter meiner Aussage: wer sein Spiel wirklich entscheidend verbessern will, sollte diese Reihe definitiv lesen und es ist auch definitiv für jeden Wissensstand noch etwas dabei, was man lernen kann.



frozen heart bringt ryze 20% cdr und bringt ryze mit q auf lvl 5 und 10% durch masteries auf max cdr was extrem wichtig ist für seine spellcombo. da das spiel verloren wurde gehe ich auch nicht davon aus das er jeden bluebuff bekommen hat um das auszugleichen. dazu bringt frozen heart auch 99 rüssi und mana , doppelap wird wohl wegen seiner schuhwahl entweder nicht gewesen sein oder war nicht der dominierende faktor. bleibt noch ad schaden vom carry und wahrscheinlich vom jungler und in der hinsicht hat er keinerlei mitigation. außerdem zeigt der spielbericht das er sogar mehr normalen schaden geschluckt hat als magie schaden( allerdings marginal). du magst also recht haben das ich nicht dabei war, aber aus den ganzen daten die mir lols interface dazu bereit stellt kann ich ganz gut schlussfolgern das es keine gute idee war frozen weg zu lassen


----------



## Pente (26. April 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich nehme gern tipps von besseren spielern an und wie gesagt ich bestreite nicht das er mir einiges beibringen könnte, aber der titel spiegelt nicht das wieder was er selber ist, nämlich kein 2k elo spieler.


Was immer noch eine falsche Aussage ist, da "WhatTheMoose" nach wie vor 2007 Elo hat und nach wie vor einer der Beteiligten an dieser Reihe ist.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich versteh allerdings nicht wie du zu deinem zweiten absatz kommst, ich gebe zu wenn ich fehler mache und schaue mir im nachhinein meine replays an was besser geht. warum auch nicht? sich für die fehler im spiel zu entschuldigen hilft mir oft genug den teamgeist ben zu halten anstatt darauf zu warten das sich der erste beschwert.


Sorry, falls du das persönlich auf dich bezogen hast tut mir das leid. Das sollte eher allgemein gesprochen sein als persönlich nur auf dich. Es ist ein allgemeines Problem in der LoL Community, dass die Leute zu sehr Fehler bei anderen als bei sich selbst suchen. Also wie gesagt: sorry falls das falsch rüber kam, das war absolut nicht meine Intention.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> frozen heart bringt ryze 20% cdr und bringt ryze mit q auf lvl 5 und 10% durch masteries auf max cdr was extrem wichtig ist für seine spellcombo. da das spiel verloren wurde gehe ich auch nicht davon aus das er jeden bluebuff bekommen hat um das auszugleichen. dazu bringt frozen heart auch 99 rüssi und mana , doppelap wird wohl wegen seiner schuhwahl entweder nicht gewesen sein oder war nicht der dominierende faktor. bleibt noch ad schaden vom carry und wahrscheinlich vom jungler und in der hinsicht hat er keinerlei mitigation. außerdem zeigt der spielbericht das er sogar mehr normalen schaden geschluckt hat als magie schaden( allerdings marginal). du magst also recht haben das ich nicht dabei war, aber aus den ganzen daten die mir lols interface dazu bereit stellt kann ich ganz gut schlussfolgern das es keine gute idee war frozen weg zu lassen


Nur weil er verloren hat gehst du davon aus, dass er nicht jeden Blue-Buff hatte? Also ich hab schon Spiele verloren in denen ich jeden einzelnen Blue-Buff hatte. Lesen wir weiter in den vorhandenen Stats: auf Grund des Itembuilts steht zu 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit fest, dass er Mid-Lane gespielt hat. Frozen Heart bringt ihm persönlich in der Mitte nichts, sofern er jeden Blue-Buff erhält. Das ist nun einmal Fakt. Es gibt im CDR, Amor und Mana. Die 500 Mana von Frozen Heart sind sicher kein Argument um es unbedingt als Mid-Lane Ryze zu bauen, schließlich gibt ihm RoA mehr Mana. Sogar die Träne alleine gibt ihm deutlich mehr Mana als Frozen Heart. Der Mana-Aspekt von Frozen Heart fällt also schon einmal weg. Die 20% CDR lohnen sich nicht wenn es auf Kosten deines Sustains / deiner MR in der Mitte ist. Je nach Lane-Gegner ist da Banshees Veil wirklich die bessere Variante, vor allem wenn du bedenkst, dass sein Top-Laner oder Jungler evtl ebenfalls Frozen Heart in ihrem Built bevorzugt haben. Er hat gesamt 40.000 Schaden erhalten. Der Unterschied zwischen dem erhaltenem Schaden pysicher und magischer Art liegt bei knapp 100. Allein durch sein Built hat er 50 MR + seine Base Stats und Runen / Masteries die evtl auch entsprechend MR beinhalten, d.h. unter dem Strich wäre der Magic Damage den er bekommen hätte also höher gewesen als der Physische. Der Unterschied der beiden ist so gering, dies spricht absolut dafür, dass er gegen doppel AP gespielt hat. Bei einem Top-Lane Bruiser mit AD wäre der AD Schaden den er bekommen hätte im Vergleich zum magischem Schaden sehr wahrscheinlich deutlich höher gewesen (immerhin hat er 0 Rüstung gebaut).


----------



## tear_jerker (26. April 2012)

bei 6 toden wird er den bluebuff wohl kaum immer gehabt haben. lässt man mal die idealsituation weg das er jeden blue buff (auch den der gegner)gehabt haben könnte, bieten die 20cdr von frozen aufgrund von ryze ulti sogar erheblich sustain. ich will auch garnicht gegen roa argumentieren, um genau zu sein denke ich das es nach dem rework banshees bei mir ersetzt und statt wota ein athenes nehme. 
dazu kommt das er bei double ap eine komische schuhwahl hat(vorallem wenn man bedenkt das er auch noch nen void hat)


----------



## Oníshanu (27. April 2012)

Ich liebe franz. Premades einfach  Ist auch nicht der erste Fall wo sowas mal aufgetreten ist. Sie weigern sich zu kommunizieren und spielen Rambo.
Wenigstens hatte ich den einzigen Kill im Team(als Support).....bezeichnend ;x

Obs nun Namecalling ist ist mir in dem Sinne egal,da hier maximal 10 Leute mitlesen und das nicht die offiziellen Foren sind aber das muss mal raus ^^


[attachment=12633:OP Team.PNG]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2012)

Haha, das hat ich gestern auch, mit den franz. Premades...  Ging schon vorm Spiel los. Ich nehm Ryze, sag ich mach SoloMid. Stumpf loggt einer von dennen Morgana ein.

Im Spiel musste ich dann botlane, was nichtmal schlecht funktionierte. Hab mit Caitlyn (die später noch das ganze Spiel gecarried hat) gegen Ashe und Kayle gespielt. Nachdem wir im earlygame einige kills gemacht hatten gegen Kayle (Ashe stand einfach zu defensiv) guck ich so auf den Score und sehe, dass es 4:4 steht. Oh, wer hat denn die kills bekommen? Brand! Alle vier, durch Midlane und ganks auf der Toplane. Oha. Ich mach mich also auf in den River um zu warden. Grade das Ward gesetzt kommt Brand um die Ecke. Okay mal schauen was der so drauf hat.... Ich war in 2sec tot. Instant. o0.

Das ganze Spiel lief dann wie folgt: Unser Team war gut, aber Brand war besser. Bis zum Lategame, überall wo Brand erschien fielen unsere Champs beinahe Instant um.

Also begann ich mit Gegenmaßnahmen. Schleier der Todesfee, so früh wie möglich. MR war alles was wichtig war. Dann Aegis... und siehe da: Brand wurde schwächer im lategame. Oh Wunder. ^^

Das war das erste mal das ich mit Ryze nen Aegis gekauft hat. Aber ich schwöre das hat das ganze Spiel beeinflusst. Caitlyn und ich wurden dann irgendwann zu dmg Monstern. Und Brand konnte kaum noch den fehlenden Skill seines Teams kompensieren. Wir haben es dann noch gewonnen, obwohl es am Anfang so aussah als würde Brand einfach das Spiel im Alleingang gewinnen.

Aber wie gesagt. Diese franz. Premades sind schrecklich. Die ganze Zeit auf französisch und viel zu unvorsichtig gegen einen enorm starken Brand.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2012)

nachdem demorphic im euw forum angekündigt hatte das wir eine entschädigung bekommen aufgrund der massiven probleme auf der euw plattform bekommen wir nun eine 10 siege ip boost....naja nicht nur wir sondern alle server. lustigerweise ist in der ankündigung seitens tamats selbst im amifroum nur von den europäischen spielern die rede. kann mir vorstellen das diese da nur ausversehen gepostet wurde und man nun vermeiden will das sich die (verzogenen) NA spieler beschweren. naja, ist mal wieder son ding wo sich die euroäer benachteiligt fühlen könnten.
unabhängig davon sollte riot wirklich mal mehr daran arbeiten das auch die europäischen foren vermehrt mit news von entwicklern und gamedesignern versorgt werden. würde ja schon reichen wenn sie es in den englischsprachigen teil posten.


----------



## Oníshanu (28. April 2012)

Das ist wieder so Stoff für Diskussionen und ich wäre vermutlich auf der Seite der Europäer aber mich kümmert nur mein 10er IP-Boost der genau zur rechtne Zeit kommt. 
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen ob ich den für Jarvan,Galio oder was anderes ausgebe 

Nebenbei die neuen Skins für den kommenden Patch:

http://images2.wikia...ckThornSkin.jpg

http://images2.wikia...uneWarsSkin.jpg

http://images3.wikia...stBladeSkin.jpg

http://images2.wikia...CrystalSkin.jpg


----------



## skyline930 (29. April 2012)

Jap, der 10 Win Boost kommt mir sehr gelegen, Varus instantbuy inc


----------



## tear_jerker (29. April 2012)

vom skillset her gefällt mir varus auch, aber ich hab in nem stream vom PBE varus spielen sehen.......und seine laufanimation bzw generell seine bewegungen sind einfach hässlich :/


----------



## tonygt (29. April 2012)

Der Morgana Skin ist bei mir Instant Buy, die Animationen sind einfach so genial  und Morg Pick+Epischen Skin senkt bei den Gegner die Moral schneller als man bis 3 Zählen kann


----------



## tear_jerker (30. April 2012)

ich musst auch echt sagen, der skin sieht einfach nur geil aus. die particle effekte sind hammer. generell ist die skinqualität bei riot in letzter zeit sehr gut. need neuen mundo skin^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie findet ihr den build? 

und dem game noch 2 mal im jungle gestorben -.-


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2012)

weniger gut. hecarim sein passiv gibt dir zwar ad für ms, aber darauf sollte man nicht sein build konzetrieren. von daher die schuhe wechseln und je nach situation mercs oder tabbis. persönlcih weiß ich auch nicht so recht mit ghost für hecarim. ist nett für die bonus ad, aber das ignorieren von units hast du auch schon selbst als passiv genau wie ein ms steroid, würde als alternative eventuell exhaust vorschlagen . manamune ist bei dem build nicht unbedingt schlecht, da du eh dank frozen und banshees relativ viel mana hast. würde aber in spielen in denen du nicht so fed bist wohl zu was anderen tendieren. banshees frozen und triforce sind sonst in ordnung, statt yomuus würde ich vielleicht als jungler doch nee wriggles nehmen
weswegen ich das mit dem nicht ums passiv herum bauen sage ist, das slows dich sonst extrem ausbremsen denn slows verringern damit dann auch deine ad


----------



## H2OTest (1. Mai 2012)

die laterne war dabei, dazu muss ich sagen das ich am Anfang gleich 2 mal im jungle gestorben bin und mich von 0/4 hochgearbeitet habe, also "gefeeded" war ich eigentlich nicht

edit: Ahja, die Manamune ist für mich ein muss durch seinen Q, weil mann die sehr schnell oben hat


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2012)

hättest du da aber ein anderes dmg item rein gemacht würdest du dennoch mehr schaden machen.


----------



## floppydrive (2. Mai 2012)

Manamune ein muss also bitte der ganze Build ist auf 1-2 Items total unsinnig.

Die Frage ist doch was willst du mit dem Build erreichen, er ist kein Armor oder Resist Build und auch kein AD Build?


----------



## painschkes (2. Mai 2012)

_Wie baut ihr denn Volibear? Ich persönlich bau ihn mit Warmogs,Geistersicht,Aegis,etc.._


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Mai 2012)

auf volibear halt leben bauen und as (vorzugsweise über wits end oder ionan spark, wobei ersteres oft die bessere wahl ist). leben für sein frenzy und sein passiv und as für schnellere frenzy stacks sowie gute synergy mit seinem ulti.
also so in etwa wie du ihn schon baust.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Mai 2012)

bzgl. Hecarim: Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht auf ihm pure Damageitems zu bauen. Hecarim auf Fulltank + Trinity bauen, CDR auf mind. 35% bringen, mit dem Team im Rücken mit Ult engagen, facerollen, wenn dein Team was kann gewinnst du so jeden Teamfight. Wie gesagt, meine persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung mit dem Pferd, bei mir haben sich nur Builds mit CDR und Trinity bewährt, alles andere hat gefailt. Ich find das hat oddone mal sehr gut ausgedrückt, nämlich das Hecarim recht schnelle Jungleclears hat, aber bei nem Carry-Build einfach zu squishy ist und bei nem Fulltank Build keine Gefahr im Teamfight darstellt. Keine Gefahr bei Fulltank stimmt natürlich nicht, da die Ultimate mit einem guten Team verheerend ist. Und durch CDR bekommst du mMn. auch mit dem Tank build einen akzeptablen Schaden.

bzgl. Volibear: Bitte kein Ionic Spark. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr schwaches Item. Ich würde Volibear ähnlich WW bauen. Entweder Tank+Engager, oder Onhit.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Mai 2012)

Full Tank? Force und Randuin reichen vollkommen, dann noch Trinity, Bloodthirster, Wriggles und los geht der Spaß.


----------



## tonygt (5. Mai 2012)

So mein Team such derzeit eine gespielte Bot Lane, falls ihr euch also angesprochen fühlt oder jemanden kennt. Einfach mich Ingame Adden und anschreiben, da ich jetzt nicht nochmal den ganzen Text hier rein Poste will hier der Link zu unserem Thread mit alle Infos.

ATacs sucht


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Mai 2012)

schnell noch headset mit funktionierenden mikro dazu schreiben, man kennt ja die geschichten xD
aber schon komisch, früher war ad carry das was jeder spielen wollte und mittlerweile will das kaum noch einer(mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## Oníshanu (5. Mai 2012)

Weil sich jeder auf dich verlässt,dass du imbaroxxordmg machst und dein Team carriest. Und solltest du mal ein zweimal sterben wirste gleich geflamed und es ist dann die Schuld der Botlane,dass man verliert


----------



## tonygt (5. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> schnell noch headset mit funktionierenden mikro dazu schreiben, man kennt ja die geschichten xD
> aber schon komisch, früher war ad carry das was jeder spielen wollte und mittlerweile will das kaum noch einer(mich eingeschlossen)



Davon gehe ich aus wenn wir eine eingespielte Bot Lane suchen, wenn jemand sagt er spielt ohne Headset hat er sich selbst sofort disqualifiziert . Sowas sollte mehr als selbstverständlich sein.
Finde nicht das jetzt auf einmal niemand mehr AD Carry spielen will, Support und Jungle gehört da eher zu den Rollen die zumindest in der Solo Q fast niemand spielen will und die als erstes geflamt werden wenn was nicht läuft. Problematisch bei unserer Suche ist eher das es schwierig ist eine eingespielte Bot Lane zu finden.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Mai 2012)

die leute haben schon headsets allerdings wenn man dann bloß 14 ist und das nicht zugeben will, dann ist auf einmal vor kurzem das mikro kaputt gegangen, aber im ts mithören geht noch


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

Warum haben sie eigentlich Griff des Todesfeuers geändert ? 
Ich finds richtig schade das Bosshafter Kodex nicht mehr drin ist ,weil ich grade als Veigar den Manareg gebraucht habe


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Mai 2012)

damit sie aus morellos ein support item machen konnten bzw du dich jetzt entscheiden musst ob du dfg für mehr burst nimmst oder morellos für manareg und cdr.


----------



## Oníshanu (5. Mai 2012)

Man gebe mir bitte ein gutes Mundo-Build für sowohl Jungle als auch Toplane 
Habe ihn mir heute gekauft und muss ihn erst verstehen


----------



## tonygt (5. Mai 2012)

Man spielt Mundo nicht auf der Top Lane. 
Hier ein Jungle Mundo Guide keine Ahnung ob der was taugt bin kein Jungler bzw. spiel kein Mundo, sieht aber sehr ausführlich aus.
LoL Pro Guide


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Mai 2012)

guide ist soweit ganz ok, würde allerdings cleaver vor masochism skillen, hilt beim clearen mehr und für lvl 2 ganks unablessig.
ansonsten ist der itembuild gut, faustregel bei mundo leben bauen, aber nicht ohne resis. aegis ist daher ein sehr gutes item auf mundo. ansonsten würde ich noch ein wits end mit ins build nehmen, hat gute synergy mit masochism. statt der healthmastery lieber die healthregenmastery nehmen, hilft am anfang im jungle mehr als das bisschen leben im late. würde von daher auch eher zu armor yellows greifen als zu health


----------



## skyline930 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hasse rankeds. Was ist das eigentlich für ne neue Mode das die Midlane ganken muss? Gegnerische Midlane hat trotz einem Riverward von mir Mid und einem Riverward kurz hinter drag von der botlane dort kills gemacht, ich werde angeschnauzt. Ich war volle 3 Level und 110 CS vorne. OKAY MEINE SCHULD.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Mai 2012)

davon ab das die botlane das natürlich hätte sehen müssen, musst du die midlane entsprechend unter druck setzen das die gegnerische mid nicht roamen kann. wobei das bei dem cs unterschied wohl auch der fall war


----------



## Gazeran (8. Mai 2012)

wurde letzt im ranked auch angeschnautzt warum ich denn bitte als veigar farme und kurz nach lvl 6 noch nicht gegankt habe....


----------



## Oníshanu (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich sehe,dass mein Gegner in der Mitte auf dem Weg nach oben/unten ist dann,und nur dann, bewege ich mich von meiner Lane runter


----------



## Gazeran (8. Mai 2012)

ja klar, so mach ich das auch :S
nur als veigar gegen nen non-ap char ohne dfg zu ganken is "relativ" useless


----------



## Gazeran (8. Mai 2012)

First AP varus EU! 
ROOOOCKT!


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> ja klar, so mach ich das auch :S
> nur als veigar gegen nen non-ap char ohne dfg zu ganken is "relativ" useless



wieso? der stun plus ein bissel schaden von deiner seite sowie deiner bot oder top lane müsste doch reichen um einen gegner down zu bekommen ohne das du dfg oder ulti brauchst. generell sollte man als mid die sehr schnell an den gegnerischen tower pushen kann gegen z.b. jemanden wie ryze wann immer möglich als mid lane ganken gehen.  so zum beispiel bei mrogana und cassiopeia. die creepwave schnell zum gegner pushen und eine lane ganken gehen, bevor man da nen creep verpasst ist man schon wieder zurück selbst bei nicht geglückten ganks(außer man stirbt bei^^)


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> First AP varus EU!
> ROOOOCKT!



Nicht wirklich da Phreak Varus, als erstes für die Mid Lane vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Gazeran (8. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich da Phreak Varus, als erstes für die Mid Lane vorgeschlagen hat.



dann halt first varus AP eu normal server


----------



## Oníshanu (8. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich da Phreak Varus, als erstes für die Mid Lane vorgeschlagen hat.



Ja und das war das todesurteil^^ Inb4 Midlane feeder


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> dann halt first varus AP eu normal server



Vage ich auch stark zu bezweifeln hat sicherlich jeder Midlaner ausprobiert, wobei ich Varus als Midlaner derzeit nicht Mid spielen würde da er zu wenig Ap Scaling hat und damit nur als AD Mid in Frage kommt wo ich kein großer Fan von bin. 
 Die Range von ihm ist einfach viel zu OP längster Skillshot, der Geschoss Speed+High Damage einfach ein Op Champ wie Graves nerfs inc.


----------



## Pente (9. Mai 2012)

Was mich gestern etwas schockiert hat ist, dass einige wohl wirklich entweder Probleme mit dem Lesen von Skills haben, oder diese einfach grundlegend nicht verstehen.

Gut 90% der Varus-Spieler die ich gestern gesehen habe, haben Q als erstes gemaxt.

Auf die Frage warum sie dies tun kamen folgende Antworten:
*- macht am meisten Schaden.* _Falsch! W macht am meisten Schaden. W erhöht auf Stufe 5 den Schaden jedes einzelnen Autohits um 26. Dank dem Attackspeed-Passiv kriegt man ca 3-4 Autohits raus in der Zeit die man benötigen würde bis Q auf Maximal-Range geladen ist. Bei drei Autohits wären das +78 Schaden, sowie der Zusatzschaden, von 15% des maximalen Lebens des Gegners, der direkt darauf durch das Auflösen der drei Stacks folgt. Da man die Stacks auf beiden Lane-Gegnern stapeln und mit E auch bei beiden auslösen kann, ist die W+E Kombo extrem stark um den Gegner früh aus der Lane zu drücken._
*- Es macht keinen Sinn W zuerst zu skillen, da man zum Auflösen der Stacks erst einmal einen der beiden Skillshots treffen muss.* _Diese Aussage macht so absolut keinen Sinn. Wenn man Q maxt ist die einzige Schadensquelle ein Skillshot der getroffen werden muss. Verfehlt man ihn (und es ist wirklich leicht Q zu erkennen und auszuweichen) stellt man keine wirklich große Bedrohung mehr für den Gegner dar. _

Varus W ist definitiv seine verlässlichste Schadensquelle. Allein schon weil sie den Schaden jedes einzelnen Autohits erhöht und was noch viel wichtiger ist: der Bonus-Schaden ist magischer Art, viele AD-Carrys spielen jedoch nur mit Rüstungs-Runen und ohne Magieresistenz. Das Stacken von W auf dem Gegner, sowie das Auflösen der Stacks, knallt bei vielen AD-Carrys im Early-Game weit mehr als Q es könnte. Warum E nach W und vor Q maxen? Ganz einfach: E hat die gleiche Range wie ein unaufgeladener Q-Shot und löst sofort aus. Es ist extrem einfach E zu treffen. Mit Q, gerade beim Laning, erreicht man selten das volle Schadenspotential. Entweder weicht der Gegner aus, Minions sind im Weg oder man schießt den Skill nicht auf Max-Range. Alles in allem sehr viele Faktoren die in den meisten Situationen dazu führen, dass man weit weniger Schaden mit Q verursacht als man könnte. Q macht auf Stufe 5 bei maximaler Range 215 Grundschaden, E macht auf Stufe 5 225 Grundschaden. Natürlich hat Q eine bessere AD Skallierung als E, jedoch hat man im Early- bis Mid-Game sowieso noch nicht allzu viel AD als, dass es sich so extrem bemerkbar machen würde. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es ganz selten der Fall ist, dass man Q auf maximaler Range trifft ohne, dass man ihn durch sämtliche Minions auf der Lane durchjagt ;-)


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Vage ich auch stark zu bezweifeln hat sicherlich jeder Midlaner ausprobiert, wobei ich Varus als Midlaner derzeit nicht Mid spielen würde da er zu wenig Ap Scaling hat und damit nur als AD Mid in Frage kommt wo ich kein großer Fan von bin.
> Die Range von ihm ist einfach viel zu OP längster Skillshot, der Geschoss Speed+High Damage einfach ein Op Champ wie Graves nerfs inc.



Ist klar OP, wie du mal keine Ahnung hast


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Mai 2012)

ein hoch auf den ip boost, hab endlich 3  2,7hp/5 quints zusammen


----------



## skyline930 (9. Mai 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Varus-Hinweise



Danke dir, muss ich mal ausprobieren. Ich muss zugeben ich habs nicht so genau angeguckt, und hab Q einfach deswegen gemaxt weil ich es am logischsten fand. Das was du sagst macht aber eigentlich mehr sinn.

Zur AP-Gank-Diskussion: Ich finds noch immer Schwachsinnig. Klar kann das auch schiefgehen, wie vorhin in nem normal Game wo wir bot 4 mal vom Gegnermid gegankt wurden, unser Mid aber der letzte im Farm war. Aber wenn man in allen Aspekten seine Lane völlig dominiert hat, dann versteh ich sowas trotzdem nicht.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Mai 2012)

das ist eben der unterschied zwischen gut sein und sein team carrien. wenn man seine lane in allen belangen dominiert, dann bietet es sich doch an diese dominanz auf andere lanes auszuweiten.


----------



## Gazeran (10. Mai 2012)

jo jerki, heisst du evtl iTearJerker ingame?


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Mai 2012)

nicht wirklich^^ mein Summoner ist Batzn


----------



## Gazeran (10. Mai 2012)

hab iTearJerker grade im ranked platt gemacht  8/0/12 Jarvan top


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Mai 2012)

siehste, daran hättest du schon mal erkennen können das nicht ich das war. ich verliere doch nicht


----------



## Oníshanu (10. Mai 2012)

modus tollens hier^^


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2012)

boah, ich könnte jedesmal riot verfluchen wenn sie kleine fixes o.ä. einbringen die auch den pfad des lolclient und der lol.exe verändern und ich das erst im spiel merke...


----------



## Oníshanu (15. Mai 2012)

Kommende Skins für Amumu,Shyvana und Swain:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUHs8fct2uo

Dazu das Grafikupdate für Summoners Rift und ein Remodel für Ashe welche sich bis jetzt noch auf dem Testserver befinden aber schonmal vorab von SOTL gezeigt wurde:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW1ZClqKTiw

:me gusta:


----------



## Pente (15. Mai 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Kommende Skins für Amumu,Shyvana und Swain:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUHs8fct2uo
> 
> ...


Auf die grafische Überarbeitung von Summoners Rift freu ich mich besonders. Sieht cool aus


----------



## tonygt (15. Mai 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Auf die grafische Überarbeitung von Summoners Rift freu ich mich besonders. Sieht cool aus



Jop sieht verdammt gut aus, macht das Game gleich deutlich besser .
Finds genial das Riot derzeit solche Features verwirklicht und nicht nur andauernd neue Champs rausbringt.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Mai 2012)

die grafischen überarbeitungen sehen wirklich sehr gut gemacht aus. davon ab gefällt mir das artwork zum neuen champ garnicht :/


----------



## tonygt (19. Mai 2012)

Super geniale Patch Notes mal wieder, endlich kommt das neue Item was ein krasser Buff für Oriana und Anivia wird. Jetzt nur noch hoffen das mit diesem Patch auch der Morgana Skin freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Mai 2012)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der findet das die neuen Champs immer langweiliger werden ?


----------



## tonygt (21. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der findet das die neuen Champs immer langweiliger werden ?



Kp spiel die Champs alle nicht, da sie bis jetzt meistens auf der Mid lane nicht bis nur begrenz spielbar sind ^^ Ich warte auf den nächsten Ap Mid Champ und freue mich solang über die anderen Änderungen die neue Patches bringen.


----------



## Pente (21. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der findet das die neuen Champs immer langweiliger werden ?


Find ich nicht. Sie bringen sehr viel Leben und Varianz in das Spiel. Ganz früher musste man praktisch nur Amumu bannen wenn man nicht gegen ein AoE-Stun-Setup spielen wollte. Heute kann man nicht mehr bestimmte Taktiken und Strategien komplett aushebeln indem man einen einzigen Champion bannt.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Mai 2012)

in letzter zeit empfinde ich eigentlich die meisten champs als doch recht gelungen, zumindest was ihren spaßfaktor angeht. bis auf hecarim....


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Mai 2012)

Ich finde dass zumindest Varus stark an Dota erinnert von den Fähigkeiten (Q shot wie Windrunners Pfeil, W eine komplett passive Fähigkeit ohne active usw.). Gefällt mir persönlich nicht so; ich finde auch, dass es nicht mehr so haufenweise Champions geben sollte, irgendwann ist mal genug.


----------



## orkman (23. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde dass zumindest Varus stark an Dota erinnert von den Fähigkeiten (Q shot wie Windrunners Pfeil, W eine komplett passive Fähigkeit ohne active usw.). Gefällt mir persönlich nicht so; ich finde auch, dass es nicht mehr so haufenweise Champions geben sollte, irgendwann ist mal genug.




wenn riot aber nicht staendig neue champs rausbringt bleiben sie mit dem geld teilweise auf der strecke ... und was sollen alle die beschwoerer machen mit ihren IP's ? ... die skins koennten sie mal ruhig fuer IP's bringen auch wenn LOL gratis is , bin ich sicher dass viele (darunter ich auch) viel viel mehr geld ausgeben fuer lol als fuer andere kostenpflichtige mmo's ... ein mmo kostet 12 euro im monat ... leute die ich kenne geben mehr als 40 euro im monat fuer lol aus ... schon alleine um die 2 neuen champs im monat zu kriegen ... dann nochn skin hier und da , nen alten champ hier und da ... und schon is die kohle weg ... wer sichs leisten kann


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Mai 2012)

Riot kann Geld auch mit neuen Skins machen. Die werden im Übrigen immer besser. Die letzten paar Skins sind weit über dem Niveau der alten Legendaries. IP wirst du denke ich nie genug haben können. Bis man ALLE Champions + mindestens 10 Runenseiten + alle Runen hat dauert es einige Jahre.


----------



## Pente (23. Mai 2012)

Nach Darius kommen unter Garantie noch 2 Champions, dann ist Riot bei 100 Champions angelangt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie danach in absehbarer Zeit damit aufhören Champions zu releasen.

*Champions haben folgende Funktion:*
- neuer Content für Langzeitspieler (egal was für ein Champ kommt und wie gut er ist, das hält Spieler bei der Stange)
- neue Champions nehmen immer Einfluss auf die Game-Balance! Im Grunde sind Champions nur balancing Tools. Erkennen Spieler, dass Champion A zusammen mit B eine unschlagbare Kombo ergeben hat dies zur Folge, dass Riot Champion C released welcher diese Kombo aushebelt. Da ein Conter-Champion zu wenig ist folgen immer mehr Champions mit ähnlichem Kit, damit gewährleistet bleibt, dass es zu jeder Taktik stets eine Conter-Taktik gibt
- das eben genannte bringt mich zu folgendem Punkt: je mehr Champions desto mehr Taktiken => das Spiel bekommt mehr Tiefe und Komplexität


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

Was sollten sie auch anderes bringen, wir haben ja gesehen wie angesagt neue Maps sind


----------



## tonygt (23. Mai 2012)

Features wie den Spectator Mode oder Grafik überarbeitung. Dann vieleicht mal eine neue Map die besser Balanced ist als Dominon


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Nach Darius kommen unter Garantie noch 2 Champions, dann ist Riot bei 100 Champions angelangt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie danach in absehbarer Zeit damit aufhören Champions zu releasen.
> 
> *Champions haben folgende Funktion:*
> - neuer Content für Langzeitspieler (egal was für ein Champ kommt und wie gut er ist, das hält Spieler bei der Stange)
> ...



Dennoch glaube ich, dass Riot dann das Tempo etwas drosseln wird. Es wird dann wohl nicht mehr darauf hinauslaufen, dass nun dringend ein neuer Champion kommen muss. Sieht man ja jetzt schon, dass sie auch an anderen Dingen arbeiten und sie integrieren oder verbessern. 



floppydrive schrieb:


> Was sollten sie auch anderes bringen, wir haben ja gesehen wie angesagt neue Maps sind



Es würde einfach nur eine neue 5v5 Map benötigen und nicht direkt ein neuer Spielmodus mit einer hübschen Map. Das Problem an Dominion ist, dass Riot es nicht balancen kann. Ihr Plan, Dominion über Items zu balancen, ist großartig daneben gegangen.


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es würde einfach nur eine neue 5v5 Map benötigen und nicht direkt ein neuer Spielmodus mit einer hübschen Map. Das Problem an Dominion ist, dass Riot es nicht balancen kann. Ihr Plan, Dominion über Items zu balancen, ist großartig daneben gegangen.



Auch da wird es so sein das keiner die neue zockt, das Map Design hat sich seit Dota bewehrt und wird auch weiter die Nummer 1 bleiben. Der 3vs3 Modus ist ja auch in die Hose gegangen.

Mit dem Spectator Mode sind sie schonmal in die richtige Richtung, jetzt noch Replays, dazu ein gutes Ranked System wie bei SC2 (das von lol ist der letzte Müll) und halt noch einige Community Features.


----------



## Pente (23. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es lustig, dass so viele Twisted Treeline und Dominion als Flop bezeichnen. Davon kann keine Rede sein. Dominion bekommt man nach wie vor binnen Sekunden einen Game-Invite. Draft-Modus ist bei Dominion nicht so sehr beliebt, aber das ist auch ganz klar: Dominion spielen viele weil es schnell geht und binnen von 20 Minuten meist fertig ist. Draft-Pick zieht das Ganze dann nur wieder unnötig in die Länge. Also ein Flop war keines von beidem. Im Gegenteil es ist genau das was Riot schaffen wollte: eine nette Abwechslung für zwischendurch ins Spiel bringen. Riot ist nie davon ausgegangen, dass der neue Spielmodus beliebter werden würde als das klassische Summoners Rift. Das war auch nie das Ziel. CS:GO z.b. hat den beliebten GunGame Modus übernommen. Dennoch wird das klassische CS immer das beliebteste bleiben. Bombe legen, Geiseln Retten und im 5on5 taktisch vorgehen. Das ist auch der Teil der CS:GO eSport technisch interessant machen wird. GunGame usw sind nur nette Features / Modi für nebenbei.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Mai 2012)

dominion ist immer mal für ein partie gut dich ich unbedingt gewinnen will. dann nehm ich einfach ryze und faceroll jeden tot^^ 
für kurzweil ist dominion auf jeden fall gut geraten. kompetitiv nicht so sehr, aber das sieht riot wohl auch selbst so sonst gäbe es ja einen ranked modus dafür


----------



## EisblockError (24. Mai 2012)

Und, wie findet ihr die neue Map?

Mir gefallen die neuen Models der Creeps ungemein.

Besonders Ancient Golem sieht jetzt genial aus.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Mai 2012)

sieht schön aus, aber einiges hat son verschwommenen touch.


----------



## Pente (25. Mai 2012)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Und, wie findet ihr die neue Map?
> 
> Mir gefallen die neuen Models der Creeps ungemein.
> 
> Besonders Ancient Golem sieht jetzt genial aus.


Ich finde das Rework von Summoners Rift genial! Richtig gute Arbeit von Riot. Bin gespannt was noch so folgt. Die Replay-Funktion kommt sehr bald und das Jubiläum des 100sten Champions steht vor der Tür ... man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Oníshanu (25. Mai 2012)

Remodel von Katarina und Soraka(zusammen mit Skill-Rework) stehen auch vor der Tür bestätigt durch einen Red


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Mai 2012)

ich hab grad die na foren durchsucht aber nix zu dem skillrework gefunden, hast du eventuell einen link?


----------



## Oníshanu (27. Mai 2012)

http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=7329387#post7329387


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Mai 2012)

danke, allerdings ist da nur vom modelrework die rede


----------



## tonygt (28. Mai 2012)

Ich gehe aber zumindest bei Kata davon aus, das sie entweder einen Buff oder einen Skill Rework bekommt, Riot macht sich wohl kaum die Arbeit Champs neue Model zu geben die nie gespielt werden.


----------



## Oníshanu (28. Mai 2012)

An anderer Stelle(find ich nicht mehr) wurde behauptet, dass mit dem Art Rework auch gleichzeitig der ganze Char neu gemacht wird. Glaube Reddit wars mal bin mir nicht mehr sicher^^


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich gehe aber zumindest bei Kata davon aus, das sie entweder einen Buff oder einen Skill Rework bekommt, Riot macht sich wohl kaum die Arbeit Champs neue Model zu geben die nie gespielt werden.


jupp stimmt auch kata bekommt ein rework, aber auf der prioriätenliste von riot steht sie noch unter karma und stealth rework. sie wird also wahrscheinlich nicht in nächster zeit ihr rework bekommen.
nur soraka wäre mir halt neu gewesen


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir wurde einfach der Pentakill gestohlen 

Aber es wäre KEIN dummer Ulti Pentakill geworden, die Ult habe ich beim ersten Kill rausgehauen und sie hat nicht den killing blow gemacht!!


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Mai 2012)

ist egal ob die ulti killt. darius hat eine karenzzeit einprogrammiert die bewirkt das der cd auch dann zurück gesetzt wird wenn das ziel noch innerhalb von 0.5sek nach ultinutzung stirbt und zwar egal durch wen oder was


----------



## tonygt (29. Mai 2012)

Darius der anti fun champ, ich hasse ihn einfach egal ob in meinem Team ist oder im Gegnerrischen gestern als Ez 22 Assist gehabt sowas nervt einfach. Hoffe das Riot an dem Champ nochmal ordentlich schraubt.


----------



## EisblockError (29. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krasser Typ. Normal Games ownen ist ne erwähnung wert.
Top Aktion!


btw: Darius kommt mir echt vor wie ein Troll Champ.
Ich mein im arranged is es ja egal, aber solo ist es bescheuert wenn du so nen Champ im Team hast.

Ich mein wer baut dem Champion denn nen 0CD Kill Steal Move ein?


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ist egal ob die ulti killt. darius hat eine karenzzeit einprogrammiert die bewirkt das der cd auch dann zurück gesetzt wird wenn das ziel noch innerhalb von 0.5sek nach ultinutzung stirbt und zwar egal durch wen oder was



Das tut nichts zur Sache. Die Ult war vor dem ersten Kill auf CD, das wollte ich damit sagen.

Muss wohl noch immer auf meinen ersten Pentakill warten, heute wieder Quadra gemacht (bei meinem ersten Spiel mit Kog'maw) aber der Penta will einfach nich fallen


----------



## Oníshanu (29. Mai 2012)

Hachja ich noch damals mit Master Yi im Alleingang Penta XD, good ol' times

Oder Quadra mit Kayle ist auch nicht zu schwer zu schaffen


----------



## Pente (29. Mai 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Hachja ich noch damals mit Master Yi im Alleingang Penta XD, good ol' times
> 
> Oder Quadra mit Kayle ist auch nicht zu schwer zu schaffen


Penta-Twitch! Wobei Twitch nach wie vor extrem stark ist, sofern man Twitch spielen kann


----------



## tonygt (30. Mai 2012)

Wir hatten vorhin erst fast nen Penta bei uns im Team. Wir als Premade gespielt Jax, Ori und Nauti auf der Top Lane wollten Tower deffen gegen 5 und haben sie dann auch gleich gefightet. Ich treff alle wunderbar mit meiner Ulti und W alle Dropen Low einer von uns Tot, Jax noch auf 10% Life und auf einmal kippen alle nacheinader im Gegner Team um Double, Tripple, Quadra für Jax nur der Kog enkommt erst mit 10% Life wird dann aber ca 30 Sec später von einem Epischen Ashe Arrow gekillt. Wenn ich rausfinde wie man LOL Replays hochlädt könnts ich euch zeigen


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Mai 2012)

im dokumenteordner ist ein lolreplayordner da sind sie drinnen oder dui lädst sie per lolreplay acc hoch und sagst wie du den upload genannt hast


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Mai 2012)

> Wenn ich rausfinde wie man LOL Replays hochlädt könnts ich euch zeigen



Rechtsklick auf das Game im LolReplay und hochladen. Unterste Option.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich komm immer noch nicht auf den neuen Ryze klar. Diese minus 25 range auf der Q ist wie als ob man einem Sportschützen den Lauf verbiegt.

Ryze war mal mein LieblingsChamp. Jetzt ist es Akali.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Mai 2012)

Bei LolRecorder habe ich immer das Problem, dass das Replay unten rechts auf dem Desktop angezeigt wird und ich es nicht verschieben kann. Ist auch manchmal so beim spectaten über lol client. Kennt da jmd. ne Lösung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Mai 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf das Game im LolReplay und hochladen. Unterste Option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man muss sich dran gewöhnen  das stimmt, aber da man auch schon vorher auf 625 range ran musste um den cage zu landen ist es für die kombo kein unterschied. den early harrass hats damit aber ziemlich getroffen, gut aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist war der auch schon etwas böse.
ansonsten auf jedenfall smartcast benutzen, damit trifft man den ein oder anderen q doch noch 

und ein weiterer axtmann betritt die kluft der beschwörer. draven, darius bruder. von dem was geleakt ist scheint es ein axtwerfender ad carry zu werden.
hier könnt ihr sein skillset finden : http://surrenderat20.blogspot.de/


----------



## tonygt (30. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bei LolRecorder habe ich immer das Problem, dass das Replay unten rechts auf dem Desktop angezeigt wird und ich es nicht verschieben kann. Ist auch manchmal so beim spectaten über lol client. Kennt da jmd. ne Lösung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öffne den Task Manger such den LOL client mach Rechtsklick drauf und geh auf Maximieren hab das auch öfters.

Und hier das Replay von dem Game
Replay

Die AKtion startet ziemlich genau um 20:00


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Mai 2012)

Mich interessiert grad, was auf Jax besser is. Trinity Force oder eine Gunblade, bzw. ob es sich noch lohnt eine Gunblade zu rushen.


----------



## tonygt (30. Mai 2012)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Mich interessiert grad, was auf Jax besser is. Trinity Force oder eine Gunblade, bzw. ob es sich noch lohnt eine Gunblade zu rushen.



Also ich seh Jax immer Trinty Rushen, Gunblade hat sich glaube ich nur vorm Patch gelohnt.


----------



## Gazeran (30. Mai 2012)

WE NEED MOAR CHAMPIONS!


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Mai 2012)

Aber der Spellvamp auf der Gunblade is doch halbwegs gut für Jax, oder bin ich da grad voll auf dem Holzweg? 
Oder ist sie einfach nich kosteneffizient?


----------



## Pente (30. Mai 2012)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Aber der Spellvamp auf der Gunblade is doch halbwegs gut für Jax, oder bin ich da grad voll auf dem Holzweg?
> Oder ist sie einfach nich kosteneffizient?


Nicht mehr kosteneffizient. Tri-Force ist zwar nicht gerade das günstigste Item, aber dennoch sehr gut auf Jax. Allgemein ist sein Item-Built, wie bei den meisten Bruisern, sehr situativ.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Mai 2012)

Geiles Replay !

Danke dafür tonygt ^^ 

Smart Cast werd ich gleich auch mal ausprobieren. 



Edit: Grad Smart Cast probiert. Hm da muss man ja schon die Reichweiten son bisschen einschätzen können.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Mai 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Smart Cast werd ich gleich auch mal ausprobieren.



das sollte auf ryze pflicht sein 

bezüglich jax: seit dem rework von jax ist durch den kurzen cd von seinem empower triforce wirklich ein sehr gutes item geworden. gunblade seh ich dennoch ab und zu auf ihm gebaut. dann muss man aber auch wirklich den aktiv davon benutzen. für leute die also immer nach nem teamfight etc sagen "ach  ich hätte ja noch den aktiv nutzen können" ist der triforce build der deutlich bessere^^


edit: generell ist smartcast in den meisten fällen vor zu ziehen, ich spiele selber immer mehr champs nur noch mit smartcast, ist einfach flüssiger


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Mai 2012)

> das sollte auf ryze pflicht sein



Schade das ich ihn nicht mehr spiele. naja vorerst. der wird ne woche strafversetzt. Hab das smartcasten mit Ahri und Tristana grad probiert. Bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, grad bei casts mit hoher Reichweite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Mai 2012)

Ich mache mit Jax meist Wriggles, Trinity Force, Gunblade und Guinsoo's. Kommt aber wie immer bisschen auf die Gegner an.


----------



## Pente (30. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema Smartcast: ich hab Smartcast bei mir auf Q,W,E,R umbelegt und die Smartcast-Rangeindikatoren angemacht. Ich spiele nur noch mit Smartcaste, bringt vor allem bei Skill-Kombos enorm viel. Die Range-Indikatoren helfen bei neuen Champions und Champions mit denen man nicht so oft spielt sehr, deshalb habe ich sie an.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Mai 2012)

Hab smartcast gerade mal ausprobiert. Ich sehe da momentan noch keinen Vorteil. Wenn man schnell klickt bekommt man die Spells genauso schnell hin. Mich stört bei smartcast, dass man den Skillshot nicht zum Zielen platzieren kann um ihn dann im passenden Moment abzufeuern.


----------



## tonygt (30. Mai 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Geiles Replay !
> 
> Danke dafür tonygt ^^
> 
> ...



Danke ^^

Ich spiel seit dem ich Beschwörer Level 11 habe alles mit Smartcast, braucht halt bei neuen Champs bissel länger bis man mit den Skillshots klar kommt. Aber hatte bis jetzt nie das Gefühl im Nachteil zu sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hab smartcast gerade mal ausprobiert. Ich sehe da momentan noch keinen Vorteil. Wenn man schnell klickt bekommt man die Spells genauso schnell hin. Mich stört bei smartcast, dass man den Skillshot nicht zum Zielen platzieren kann um ihn dann im passenden Moment abzufeuern.



das ist gerade bei castern wie ryze eben nicht der fall, die ganze spellcombo geht deutlich schneller. 
ich habe mir ähnlich wie pente smartcast umgelegt. allerdings auf a s d und f. das ermöglicht das schnelle umsteigen von normal zu smartcast und umgekehrt. wobei ich immer mehr merke das ich mehr mit smartcast spiele. mundo zum beispiel. als ich die range des beils im kopf hatte, spielte es sich mit smartcast dann sogar flüssiger.
generell wär es mal eine idee für riot wenn sie einen button in spielbringen der wenn er gedrückt wurde permanent auf smartcast umstellt und umgekehrt. oder noch besser gleich individuel für champs tastenbelegungen zulassen


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Mai 2012)

Also ich spiele Ryze auch ohne smartcast und wenn man schnell genug drückt ist man genauso schnell (dank global cd). Sehe da immernoch nur Nachteile.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Mai 2012)

es ist physikalisch nicht möglich ohne smartcast genauso schnell wie mit zu sein.  es gibt außerdem keinen global cd in lol


----------



## Pente (30. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hab smartcast gerade mal ausprobiert. Ich sehe da momentan noch keinen Vorteil. Wenn man schnell klickt bekommt man die Spells genauso schnell hin. Mich stört bei smartcast, dass man den Skillshot nicht zum Zielen platzieren kann um ihn dann im passenden Moment abzufeuern.


Spiel mal Anivia / Malzahar / Veigar / LeBlanc (usw. usw. usw) mit und ohne Smartcast. Ohne bist du *immer* langsamer! Allein technisch gesehen kannst du ohne Smartcast gar nicht genauso schnell deine Fähigkeiten auslösen wie mit.

*Volle Malzahar-Kombo ohne Smartcast:*
(Silence, Dot, Pit und direkt Ulti damit er in der Pit steht)
Maus über das Ziel + Q => Klick + E => Klick + W => Klick + R => Klick

*Volle Malzahar-Kombo mit Smartcast:*
(Silence, Dot, Pit und direkt Ulti damit er in der Pit steht)
Maus über das Ziel + Q + E + W + R

Du kannst alle Tasten direkt hintereinander weg drücken ohne jedesmal dazwischen klicken zu müssen.

Goldene Regel in League of Legends: nutze die Maus nur zum Bewegen des Champions, alles was mit der Tastatur geht sollte auch mit dieser gemacht werden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2012)

Ich werde es nochmal in normalen Spielen richtig testen. Aber mit Veigar z.B. kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es mit dem Cage Probleme gibt, da man idealerweise den Gegner genau mit dem Rand trifft. Diesen kann man mit smartcast ja nicht sehen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2012)

Habs jetzt mal mit Ahri getestet. Was mich stört ist, dass es im Laufen nicht funktioniert. Man muss immer kurz stehenbleiben und dann weiterlaufen. Da kann ich genauso gut klicken. Habe auch viele Skillshots in den Sand gesetzt weil kein Pfeil da war (mit Ahri mMn ganz wichtige Sache) aber vielleicht liegt das auch bisschen an der Gewohnheit.


----------



## Oníshanu (31. Mai 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Spiel mal Anivia / Malzahar / Veigar / LeBlanc (usw. usw. usw) mit und ohne Smartcast. Ohne bist du *immer* langsamer! Allein technisch gesehen kannst du ohne Smartcast gar nicht genauso schnell deine Fähigkeiten auslösen wie mit.
> 
> *Volle Malzahar-Kombo ohne Smartcast:*
> (Silence, Dot, Pit und direkt Ulti damit er in der Pit steht)
> ...




Vergiss nicht Xerath ^^imo einer der Chars die mit Smartcast erst richtig aufblühen


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2012)

Also Ryze kann ich verstehen, aber mit Ahri z.B. empfinde ich es als Nachteil. Ebenso Veigar.


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also Ryze kann ich verstehen, aber mit Ahri z.B. empfinde ich es als Nachteil. Ebenso Veigar.



Alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit hab Veigar mal kurz 1-2 Games gespielt und fast alle Chages getroffen. Warum es bei Ahri ein Nachtteil sein soll ist mir schleierhaft, komm super mit Smarcast bei Ahri klar und das ich stehenbleibe ist mir jetzt so noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Pente (31. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich werde es nochmal in normalen Spielen richtig testen. Aber mit Veigar z.B. kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es mit dem Cage Probleme gibt, da man idealerweise den Gegner genau mit dem Rand trifft. Diesen kann man mit smartcast ja nicht sehen.


Wie gesagt: du kannst einfach die Range-Indikatoren aktivieren. Wenn du dann die Taste gedrückt hältst bekommst du die Range-Anzeige. Sobald du die Taste los lässt setzt du deinen Cage. Aber grundlegend ist es weniger eine Sache der Anzeige, als mehr eine Sache der Gewohnheit. 




M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Habs jetzt mal mit Ahri getestet. Was mich stört ist, dass es im Laufen nicht funktioniert. Man muss immer kurz stehenbleiben und dann weiterlaufen. Da kann ich genauso gut klicken. Habe auch viele Skillshots in den Sand gesetzt weil kein Pfeil da war (mit Ahri mMn ganz wichtige Sache) aber vielleicht liegt das auch bisschen an der Gewohnheit.


Das Problem mit dem Laufen hatte ich noch nie. Wenn du Gegner mit Attack-Move verfolgst gewöhnst du dir sowieso an vor den Gegner zu klicken und nicht auf ihn drauf. Im Grunde klicke ich also solange vor die Laufrichtung meines Gegners bis ich in Reichweite für meine Spells bin. Vorteil von Smartcast: wenn du z.B. hinter einem Spieler her läufst und non-stop deinen Cage spammst löst dieser sofort aus sobald du einmal in Range deines Gegners bist. Ohne Smartcast triffst du diesen Cage nie 



tonygt schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit hab Veigar mal kurz 1-2 Games gespielt und fast alle Chages getroffen. Warum es bei Ahri ein Nachtteil sein soll ist mir schleierhaft, komm super mit Smarcast bei Ahri klar und das ich stehenbleibe ist mir jetzt so noch nie aufgefallen.


Genau, alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit. Wenn man sich an Smartcast gewöhnt hat, wird man sehr oft Situationen erkennen in denen das Nutzen von Smartcast einem einen Vorteil gegenüber dem Gegner verschafft hat.


----------



## Pente (31. Mai 2012)

... irgendwie hat es grad meinen Post doppelt erstellt


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Laufen hatte ich noch nie. Wenn du Gegner mit Attack-Move verfolgst gewöhnst du dir sowieso an vor den Gegner zu klicken und nicht auf ihn drauf. Im Grunde klicke ich also solange vor die Laufrichtung meines Gegners bis ich in Reichweite für meine Spells bin. Vorteil von Smartcast: wenn du z.B. hinter einem Spieler her läufst und non-stop deinen Cage spammst löst dieser sofort aus sobald du einmal in Range deines Gegners bist. Ohne Smartcast triffst du diesen Cage nie



Probiers mal aus mit Ahri. Bei mir bleibt sie stehen bzw. die Ability wird nicht gecastet, wenn ich laufe. Veigars Cage sieht man halt nicht und muss hoffen, dass man richtig geschätzt hat.


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Probiers mal aus mit Ahri. Bei mir bleibt sie stehen bzw. die Ability wird nicht gecastet, wenn ich laufe. Veigars Cage sieht man halt nicht und muss hoffen, dass man richtig geschätzt hat.



Das liegt aber an dem Skill nicht am Smartcast, du bleibst auch wenn du es mit Klicken castest kurz stehen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2012)

Ja aber dann muss ich sowieso klicken, kein Unterschied also.


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja aber dann muss ich sowieso klicken, kein Unterschied also.



Deine Logik erschließt sich mir hier nicht, du kannst einen Skill schneller auslösen und musst dabei nicht klicken unabhängig davon ob dein Char nach dem Auslösen weiterläuft oder stehen bleibt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2012)

Der Skill löst sich nicht aus, wenn ich laufe und dabei aufs Spielfeld klicke (um die Richtung festzulegen).


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Der Skill löst sich nicht aus, wenn ich laufe und dabei aufs Spielfeld klicke (um die Richtung festzulegen).



Häh du must mit Smartcast gar nichts klicken, da wo deine Maus ist fliegt der Skill hin


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2012)

Aber man muss doch wohl noch die Ability klicken!?


----------



## tear_jerker (31. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Aber man muss doch wohl noch die Ability klicken!?



ah ok ich sehe wo das problem liegt. du hast überlesen das in der smartcastoption "psych only" steht. wenn man das nicht weißt ist verständlich das du klickst


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juni 2012)

Verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Ich meine mit klicken jedenfalls die Ability also z.B. Q. Das wird man mit smartcast doch wohl immernoch müssen, oder?


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Juni 2012)

war ein spaß mighty  psychs sind personen die geistige fähigekeiten wie hellsehen oder telekinese haben sollen. sprich sie könnten fähigkeiten auslösen ohne irgendetwas zu klicken^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> war ein spaß mighty  psychs sind personen die geistige fähigekeiten wie hellsehen oder telekinese haben sollen. sprich sie könnten fähigkeiten auslösen ohne irgendetwas zu klicken^^



Ich fühl mich mies veräppelt


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Juni 2012)

entschuldige mighty 

was anderes: ihr hättet den shitstorm heute früh in den NA foren sehen müssen xD das double ip weekend war ursprünglich nur ein 34% mehr ip weekend für 3,4 mio fb likes. ich persönlich hab kein fb und kann daher nicht liken von daher wäre es mir egal gewesen, aber 6monate lang groß versprechen für 2mio. fb likes gibts was großartiges und damit mit sowas kommen. ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juni 2012)

Doppelte IP? Also ich hab für nen Sieg eben 76ip bekommen


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Juni 2012)

ist erst ab 19uhr. die doppelip funzen sogar zusammen mit anderen ip boosts


----------



## Oníshanu (2. Juni 2012)

Ein netter Boost um wieder auf 6300 zu kommen ich brauch dafür leider noch....6300 IP :l


----------



## tonygt (2. Juni 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Ein netter Boost um wieder auf 6300 zu kommen ich brauch dafür leider noch....6300 IP :l



Tss Riot hätte den IP Bost mal auf nächstes Wochende verschieben sollen, da hät ich mehr Zeit gehabt.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Tss Riot hätte den IP Bost mal auf nächstes Wochende verschieben sollen, da hät ich mehr Zeit gehabt.



oder einfach in 10 win ip boosts ausschütten sollen


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juni 2012)

grad swain mal wieder ausgepackt bevor er nach dem patch fotm wird und ich keine gelegenheit mehr dazu habe. seine aa animation ist schon recht gewöhnungsbedürftig noch dazu die sehr geringe grund ad und last hitten ist mit swain am anfang schon etwas haklig. um so besser wenn man grad seine eltern besucht und die ein scheiß lahmes inet haben und die latenz schon etwas aus der skala springt xD
ansonsten macht er schon spaß zu spielen, vorallem wenn es gegen mundo top ist^^


----------



## Oníshanu (2. Juni 2012)

Darius nerf: Danke

Urgot nerf: Warum?

Urgot ist nur am Anfang und ~ Midgame gut und fällt danach relativ stark ab Oo

Als nächstes nerfen sie dann Garen nachdem ein zwei Streamer wieder entdeckt haben, wie gut er eigentlich im Earlygame Leute countern kann, genauso wie Urgot bot.-.-


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juni 2012)

das was urgot so stark macht hat er ja aber noch.


----------



## Oníshanu (2. Juni 2012)

Ja da kauf ich mir immer Banshees als Carry aber das is was anderes^^


----------



## tonygt (2. Juni 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Darius nerf: Danke
> 
> Urgot nerf: Warum?
> 
> ...



Wenn du fragst warum sie Urgot nerfen hast du noch nie gegen einen guten Urgot gespielt bzw. mal einen auf Turnieren gesehen Urgot ist einfach unglaublich stark nimmt stellenweise Bot Lanes auseinader und das Mid Late Game Team kann mit Urgot so unglaublich Tanky werden, das das Gegnerische Team unter umständen niemanden hat den sie rausfocusen können.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juni 2012)

ich weiß noch wie letzte dreamhack fnatic urgot gespielt hatte und dieser sein ulti benutze plus soraka heal. dank dem armorbuff hat urgot gefühlte 5hp verloren mit all den resis xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn du fragst warum sie Urgot nerfen hast du noch nie gegen einen guten Urgot gespielt bzw. mal einen auf Turnieren gesehen Urgot ist einfach unglaublich stark nimmt stellenweise Bot Lanes auseinader und das Mid Late Game Team kann mit Urgot so unglaublich Tanky werden, das das Gegnerische Team unter umständen niemanden hat den sie rausfocusen können.



Man erinnere sich vielleicht an das Finale von M5 (glaube IEM), wo Urgot solo bot gegen AD carry und supporter gespielt hat. Ich persönlich spiele Urgot ausschliesslich solo top und habe meines Wissens nach noch nie verloren. Er countert alles was melee ist, von Olaf bis Darius.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juni 2012)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier der sich grad die Reign of Gaming Finals anguckt?

http://de.twitch.tv/curse_lol


----------



## Oníshanu (3. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Man erinnere sich vielleicht an das Finale von M5 (glaube IEM), wo Urgot solo bot gegen AD carry und supporter gespielt hat. Ich persönlich spiele Urgot ausschliesslich solo top und habe meines Wissens nach noch nie verloren. Er countert alles was melee ist, von Olaf bis Darius.



Da hatte sich Dignitas aber auch dämlich angestellt das konnte jeder sehen^^


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> http://de.twitch.tv/curse_lol



ich mochte die caster gestern nicht :/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juni 2012)

Gestern hatte ich leider keine Zeit. Freitag fand ich sie ganz gut. Heute sind sie auch recht lustig. Muss man halt mögen. Geschmackssache. ^^

Gleich fängt das Finale an zwischen TSM vs TSM Evo


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Juni 2012)

oh mann unser team war so unfassbar schlecht(auch ich^^) und haben am ende doch ne gewonnen obwohl die gegner glaube 10 kills mehr hatten. ein danke an den optimistischen teemo der nicht surrendern wollte


----------



## Gazeran (7. Juni 2012)

hat grade noch jemand serverprobleme? hab nen highping for no reason :O


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hasse es mit premades zu spielen die scheisse sind um das game dann carrien zu müssen und am Ende doch noch zu verlieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hasse es mit premades zu spielen die scheisse sind um das game dann carrien zu müssen und am Ende doch noch zu verlieren.



Ich hasse es auch.
Zumal ich dann immer der Depp bin, der in die Mitte soll und wenn ich sage das ich keine Lust hab werde ich zugeflamt.
Entweder die Premades klatschen den Gegner nur so weg oder sie feeden bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Juni 2012)

Oh man, jetzt hats auch Riot erwischt. Hacker haben die europaischen serverplattformen gehackt und einige tausend passwörter (verschlüsselt) ergaunern können. schätze das erklärt die fehlgeschlagenen logins bei meinem emailfach in letzter zeit :/


----------



## Oníshanu (9. Juni 2012)

Mich hats Gott sei dank nicht erwicht abe rich hab natürlich trotzdem PW geändert


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Juni 2012)

Firefox Ahri Skinspotlight <3 wird sowas von gekauft


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juni 2012)

Hacker finden einfach immer einen Weg. Find es Schade das sofort wieder Leute unterstellen das Roit Geld an der Sicherheit gespart hätte.

Es sind schon ganz andere Sachen gehackt worden, wie das Playstation Network wo man stark davon ausgehen kann, dass die eine Menge Geld dafür ausgegeben haben.

Von den ganzen renommierten Websiten ganz zu schweigen.

Abgesehen davon; sollange man nicht mit Kreditkarte zahlt, besteht kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Jede Facebook- oder Handyapp gibt mehr persönliche Daten weiter als ein Hackerangriff auf Roit.

Mal ein Beispiel. Ein Roithacker erhält folgende Daten: Name, email, Kreditkarteninfo (sofern man diese angeben hat) und ggf. Zugriff auf deinen Acc.

Die scheinbar harmlose Geburtstagskalender App bekommt folgende Daten von dir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Need auf den Ahri Skin btw ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Juni 2012)

bei dem hack von riot wurden keine infos bezüglich bezahlmethoden dem system entrissen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juni 2012)

ah, okay. das is ja noch besser ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Juni 2012)

Heute 3 Spiele gemacht, gestern 4. In allen 7 dieser Spiele hatte das gegnerische team die standard Meta-Aufstellung. in 7 dieser Spiele hat mein team diese nicht. Es gab statt support Renekton, Ahri, Kennen usw. 5 der Spiele verloren.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Juni 2012)

renekton bot ist dann halt eine kill lane, funktionert auch prima obwohl ich dann eher pantheon nehmen würde


----------



## Oníshanu (13. Juni 2012)

Grad einenn Bug mit Riven gehabt zu einer wichtigeren Phase des Spiels :l
Wir haben aber trotzdem noch gewonnen^^

Minute 14:30


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2012)

7 Spiele in Folge mit meinen Premades verloren. Es waren immer 1-2 Trolls anwesend, die das Spiel verloren haben. Im vorletzten Spiel 2 leaver, jetzt ein 0/5 Alistar der 3 Gegner dived, im ersten Spiel heute einen Yorick, der 20min afk war und dann mit lvl 2 ständig die tower der lvl 14 Gegner gedived hat. Ich verliere *jedes *Spiel das ich mache. Ich selbst spiele immer gut, aber habe ausschliesslich schlechte teams. Die Chance mit 2 Premades sollte eigentlich sehr gering sein, aber trotzdem ausschliesslich mein team, nie das gegnerische. Ich gewinne kein einziges Spiel mehr.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juni 2012)

haste mal ein replay von den spielen zur hand?


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2012)

ja, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich sie dir schicken soll. Habe sie bei lolreplay hochgeladen, da gibts aber afaik keine links. Rapidshare funktioniert der upload button nicht...

edit: ah rapidshare geht jetzt

edit: pn raus

edit: Ich hab Graves gespielt.


----------



## tonygt (13. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ja, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich sie dir schicken soll. Habe sie bei lolreplay hochgeladen, da gibts aber afaik keine links. Rapidshare funktioniert der upload button nicht...
> 
> edit: ah rapidshare geht jetzt
> 
> ...



Die kannst du doch auch direkt bei lol Replay hochladen, einfach Acc machen und dann auf den Pfeil im Bild klicken dann auf die Seite gehen meine Uploads Link schicken. Würde mir das auch gerne mal ansehen wie du Perfekt spielst und alle anderen failen


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2012)

Ich habe einen Account aber wenn ich im lolreplay bei hochladen meine vids sehen will steht da PW falsch obwohl ich eingeloggt bin.

btw erster Pentakill eben


----------



## skyline930 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich hasse dieses Spiel. 
Mal wieder der Aufhänger im Champion Select nachdem die Zeit abgelaufen ist, bei dem Versuch sich im Forum anzumelden:
"The login servers are currently offline for maintenance, for more information please visit the server status page."
gg riot sag ich nur.

Aber klar, 25€ für Pulsefire Ezreal Skin und die Kampagne dafür ist ja wichtiger als das man das Spiel überhaupt spielen kann


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2012)

Naja der Ezreal Skin kostet 1625 und damit ist er der billigste legendary überhaupt. Okay, nach 4 Tagen kostet er 3250, aber das sind keine 25€ ! Ich finde man muss fair bleiben.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juni 2012)

hab die pm bekommen mighty, ich schau sie mir dann an wenn ich von arbeit zurück bin 

PFE sieht aber schon wirklich verdammt geil aus und die features die man noch bekommt sind auch nicht ohne, dennoch finde cih auch das der preis etwas hoch angesetzt ist. riot selbst hat als begründung für andere "schlechte legendaries" gesagt das es halt die ersten waren und man die qualität immer verbessern möchte und daher die standards heute höher sind. deswegen gibts da auch kein geld zurück. dann muss man das aber auch konsequent machen und PFE ebenfalls als weiterentwicklung sehen und dementsprechend den preis auch gleich behalten

letztens auch mal wieder ein "interessantes" spiel gehabt in welchem sich unser jungleralistar beschwert hat das wir seine kills klauen. war auch immer besonders lustig das er sich seine skills teilweise aufgehoben hat um zu finishen. führte unter anderem dazu das er einen kassadin der oom und dem tode nahe war über die mauer geboxt hat, weil er dachte sein dmg reicht aus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2012)

Ich denke bei PFE haben sich die designer und anderen Beteiligten bei Riot extra viel Mühe gegeben. Das kann man vmtl. nicht mit irgend einem anderen Legendary vergleichen. 3250rp ist zwar wirklich sehr viel, aber 1625 dagegen ist ein Hammer Preis. Vor allem, da durch die Differenz zum normalen Legendary Preis genau die richtige Menge an RP für mich bleibt für den Ahri Skin


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juni 2012)

stimmt schon, tamat selbst hat gesagt das PFE für alle beteiligten mehr als nur ein legendary ist, aber das klang eher wie eine ausrede ^^
an sich mag 3250 rp zwar nicht viel sein, aber sind dennoch nahezu 25€ für einen rein kosmetischen gegenstand. aber wahrscheinlich immernoch günstiger als jedes teil davon einzeln zu kaufen @valve_hats xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2012)

Wie kommen alle immer auf 25&#8364;? Das ist falsch, es sind sogar weniger als 20! Und sogar weniger als 10&#8364; wenn man ihn am Anfang kauft.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juni 2012)

mag sein das er die ersten 4 tage billiger ist, gute marketingstrategie halt. Ansonsten ist der Regulärpreis halt 3250 Rp und da man keine selbstdefinierte menge kaufen kann sind es 25€(37xxRp glaub) für nee menge Leute


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mag sein das er die ersten 4 tage billiger ist, gute marketingstrategie halt. Ansonsten ist der Regulärpreis halt 3250 Rp und da man keine selbstdefinierte menge kaufen kann sind es 25€(37xxRp glaub) für nee menge Leute



Nein, es sind keine 25€! Es sind weniger als 20€. Also man kauft sich für 20€ RP und hat dann welche übrig. Ist das so schwer zu kapieren oder mach ich hier gerade nen Denkfehler?


----------



## Gazeran (14. Juni 2012)

muss ezreal lernen
grade als jungler!


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2012)

Erstes Spiel mit ihm 19/4. Ging schon gut ab.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nein, es sind keine 25€! Es sind weniger als 20€. Also man kauft sich für 20€ RP und hat dann welche übrig. Ist das so schwer zu kapieren oder mach ich hier gerade nen Denkfehler?




gut wenn man 2 mal für 10€ rp holt sinds 20 euro. diese rp hast du dann aber teurer gekauft als wenn du das 25€ paket holst. 
du gibst zwar keine 20€ für einen skin aus, aber du musst dennoch rp in diesem wert holen. leftovers kann man zwar weiter benutzen, aber die rp preise sind so angelegt das du ohne zusätzliche rp auch die leftovers nicht nutzen kannst. das liegt aber generell am bezahlsystem. xboxpunkte funzten genauso und wurdne dafür verklagt und haben auch verloren. seit dem sind die punkte dort besser verteilt


----------



## Oníshanu (14. Juni 2012)

Draftmode---> Ezreal banned*trollolol*

Nein ernsthaft ich mag Ezreal nicht also ist der Skin für mich nicht interessant auch wenn er wirklich gut aussieht.Aber wozu nen Skin für einen Champion kaufen den man nie öfter als zweimal im Monat spielt^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> gut wenn man 2 mal für 10€ rp holt sinds 20 euro. diese rp hast du dann aber teurer gekauft als wenn du das 25€ paket holst.



Es gibt kein 25€ Paket. Warum sollte man 2 mal 10€ bezahlen? Ich glaube du weißt überhaupt nicht was RP kosten. Man kann sich für 20€ 3612 RP kaufen, dann bleiben dir noch fast 400RP übrig wenn du den Skin teuer kaufst und das sind weniger als 20€ theoretisch.


----------



## tonygt (15. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es gibt kein 25€ Paket. Warum sollte man 2 mal 10€ bezahlen? Ich glaube du weißt überhaupt nicht was RP kosten. Man kann sich für 20€ 3612 RP kaufen, dann bleiben dir noch fast 400RP übrig wenn du den Skin teuer kaufst und das sind weniger als 20€ theoretisch.



Tear geht glaube ich von den Pay Safe Cards aus die du entweder für 10 €, 25 € oder 50€ kaufen kannst, also bist du gezwungen wenn du mit Pay Safe bezahlst dir 25€ zu holen und dann einmal für 20€ Rp und nochmal für 5€ Rp zu bekommen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Juni 2012)

Mundo king of online romance! He post great page on OKQueuepid, telling women what great catch Mundo is.

Women disagree. Strongly. They send Mundo messages like “You frighten my child” and “I’ve got mace” and 

“Not if you were the last Mundo on Valoran.” Mundo is the last Mundo on Valoran! Why they hurt Mundo?!




Armer Mundo <3


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Tear geht glaube ich von den Pay Safe Cards aus die du entweder für 10 &#8364;, 25 &#8364; oder 50&#8364; kaufen kannst, also bist du gezwungen wenn du mit Pay Safe bezahlst dir 25&#8364; zu holen und dann einmal für 20&#8364; Rp und nochmal für 5&#8364; Rp zu bekommen



richtig, ich selbst hole meine rp immer über paysafe, da man für lsv weniger rp bekommt und paypal bei mir nicht funzen will.

btw: wusstet ihr eiegntlich das es einen eingebauten Chatbot in lol gibt? ihr könnt ihn unter Jabebot adden. wenn ihr ihm z.b. ein nachricht schickt die so aussieht: "!skill Sona Q"(ohne"") dann sagt er euch im chat genau was sonas q kann und macht


----------



## tonygt (15. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> richtig, ich selbst hole meine rp immer über paysafe, da man für lsv weniger rp bekommt und paypal bei mir nicht funzen will.
> 
> btw: wusstet ihr eiegntlich das es einen eingebauten Chatbot in lol gibt? ihr könnt ihn unter Jabebot adden. wenn ihr ihm z.b. ein nachricht schickt die so aussieht: "!skill Sona Q"(ohne"") dann sagt er euch im chat genau was sonas q kann und macht



Jadebot gibt einem auch die genaue Stats von Spieler wenn man !pstats [name_] _Eingibt zeigt er einem das S1 und derzeitige Elo Normal W/S an.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juni 2012)

schon lustig. ich spiel lol jetzt fast 2 jahre und hab von jabebot erst diese woche erfahren^^

@ Tony ist eine W/S eine Win/Sieg ratio oder was ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> richtig, ich selbst hole meine rp immer über paysafe, da man für lsv weniger rp bekommt und paypal bei mir nicht funzen will.



Und das soll ich jetzt erraten oder was? Und dann kannst du nicht verallgemeinert sagen, dass es 25€ kostet. Das ist dann nur für dich so, weil du dich nicht mit PP auseinandersetzen willst oder dein Bank kein onlinebanking anbietet. Was es davon jetzt ist, spielt ja keine Rolle.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juni 2012)

um ehrlich zu sein bin ich davon ausgegangen das der großteil sich seine rp über paysafecards holt. sie geben mit die meisten rp fürs geld. onlinebanking stellt kein problem (außer das es weniger rp fürs geld im vergleich zu paysafe gibt) dar und paypal auch nicht sofern ich das geld vorher auf paypal überweise (über elv von karte abziehen funzt bei lol nicht, das zumindest hat mir der support mal geschrieben). paysafe hat aber noch den vorteil das es komplett anonym ist, gut ist bei lol nun nicht wichtig, aber ich hab mich direkt sicherer gefühlt das ich paysafe nutze nach dem hackereingriff 
desweiteren versteh ich jetzt nicht warum der gereizte ton sein muss? ich habe mich bereits korrigiert und dir rechtgegeben das es nicht 25 euro sind. für mich bleibt dennoch der punkt das Riot hier zweigleißig fährt wenn sie legendaries wie magnificant tf oder red baron corki nicht verbilligen mit der begründung das sich neue skins weiter entwickeln und halt den standard setzen aber plötzlich kein problem haben das wenn sich der standard wieder verbessert hat plötzlich über 3k rp zu verlangen


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2012)

Wer bei PP Geld überweist um es zu nutzen ist schon dämlich oder macht es sich unnötig umständlich. Natürlich kannst du LoL per PP bezahlen ohne Guthaben draufzuhaben (also ELV). Da hat dich der support entweder verarscht oder du hast es nicht richtig verstanden. Vermutlich liegt das Problem bei deiner Bank oder du hast dein PP Konto nicht ordendlich verifiziert.

Zum Thema: Ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass sie die alten Skins nicht überarbeiten. Andererseits müssten sie dann in Zukunft immer wieder dutzende Skins an das aktuelle Level anpassen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man einfach die Preise der veralteten Skins (auch legendaries) mit der Zeit etwas senken.
3250 RP würde ich nicht für den Skin ausgeben, ~1600 aber schon, besonders für diesen überlegendary Skin


----------



## Pente (16. Juni 2012)

ELV (auch ohne paypal) geht bei LoL für deutsche Kunden schon ziemlich lange. Aktuell kann man als deutscher Spieler mit folgenden Möglichkeiten bezahlen:
- ELV (Lastschrift)
- PayPal
- Kreditkarte
- Paysafe card
- Handy

Die meisten RP für sein Geld erhält man mit paypal / paysafe und Kreditkarte. Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass Riot bei diesen Bezahlsystemen sein Geld immer bekommt, unabhängig davon ob ihr die Rechnung bezahlt oder nicht. Bei Lastschrift erhaltet ihr knapp 60 RP weniger, da hier die Gefahr einer Rücklastschrift besteht, sofern das Konto nicht gedeckt ist. Dies bedeutet für Riot in erster Linie: erstmal kein Geld und die Sperrung des betroffenen Accounts, bis das Geld bei Riot eingeht.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juni 2012)

eben einen richtig schönes spiel als jungle mundo gehabt : bin zu 4 premades gekommen die alle in ordnung waren. irgendwie lief da wirklich alles rund. der lvl 2 gank hat auf anhieb geklappt und hab damit toplane extrem gesnowballed (nicht das rive ein prob gegen ww gehabt hätte^^) und schließe am ende mit 8/4/12 ab und dann muss der gegnerische nocturne ein arsch sein und ein l2p noobs in all chat schreiben. naja kann man nix machen außer reporten


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

Phreak hat einen hübschen Bart


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Juni 2012)

Grade mit Lulu nen 7/3/28 win gemacht. Die Gegner haben mich glaub ich verflucht. Nichts ist nerviger als ne Lulu. =)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (20. Juni 2012)

Lulu nervig


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Juni 2012)

Wo ist der Paaatch, ich halte es nicht mehr aus!!


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2012)

auf dem ami server gabs mit dem patch vom sonntag solch massive probleme das sie den patch wieder zurück nehmen mussten, dauert also noch bis jayce mit seinem hammer und knarre kommt 

edit: jay, wir kriegen 10 win ip boosts^^


----------



## Oníshanu (20. Juni 2012)

Der Boost kommt genau richtig ich hatte mir gestern Kennen geholt^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Juni 2012)

cool, ip boost. dann hab ich ja bald meine 6300 voll. Fein =)


----------



## Oníshanu (20. Juni 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Der Boost kommt genau richtig ich hatte mir gestern Kennen geholt^^



Achja, wenn ihr mir Build/Skillungs- Vorschläge geben könntet wäre ich ganz dankbar^^
Hab bisher nur Rylais und das man R>Q>W>E macht oder so^^


----------



## Pente (20. Juni 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Achja, wenn ihr mir Build/Skillungs- Vorschläge geben könntet wäre ich ganz dankbar^^
> Hab bisher nur Rylais und das man R>Q>W>E macht oder so^^


- WotA
- Rylais
- Zhonyas
- Rabadons
- Sorc Boots
- Abyssal Zepter
- Void Staff

Q zuerst maxen, dann W und als letztes E. R halt standardmäßig mit 6, 11 und 16


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2012)

ich maxe lieber kennens w, muss aber gestehen ihn nicht häufig zu spielen. ich kann verstehen warum viele q maxen, für mich ist aber für mehr harrass sein w besser geeignet. jede 7 attacke auf den gegnerischen champ und direkt ein w hinterher. ist sicherer harrass auch dank der großen aa reichweite von kennen


----------



## Oníshanu (20. Juni 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> - WotA
> - Rylais
> - Zhonyas
> - Rabadons
> ...



Ok danke probier ich mal aus


----------



## tonygt (21. Juni 2012)

Ob man Q oder W maxst hängt vom Gegner ab und auch ob du ihn Top oder Mid und ob du ihn AD oder Ap spielst.
Vorteil von Q Long Range Poke Last hitten auf große Distanz, solider Schaden, nachteil großer CD auch wenn man es Skillt.
Vorteil von W man kann Creep Waves schneller und einfacher Clearen, CDR damit die möglichkeit einen Gegner Zwei mal mit W zu treffen in einer Mark of Storm Phase, niedriger damage als Q dafür aber garantierter Schaden.


----------



## Pente (21. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ob man Q oder W maxst hängt vom Gegner ab und auch ob du ihn Top oder Mid und ob du ihn AD oder Ap spielst.
> Vorteil von Q Long Range Poke Last hitten auf große Distanz, solider Schaden, nachteil großer CD auch wenn man es Skillt.
> Vorteil von W man kann Creep Waves schneller und einfacher Clearen, CDR damit die möglichkeit einen Gegner Zwei mal mit W zu treffen in einer Mark of Storm Phase, niedriger damage als Q dafür aber garantierter Schaden.


Jap, es gibt definitiv Situationen und Match-Ups in denen man W vor Q hochskillen sollte. Wenn du Mitte gegen einen Champion spielst der automatisch seine Lane stark pushed und du ihn selbst aber nicht töten kannst, dann solltest du W hochskillen statt Q. Mit E durch alle Minions durch und dann mit W die gesamte Wave clearen. Damit verhinderst du, dass du zu viel Farm am eigenen Tower verlierst und hältst die Lane in der Mitte. Auf der Top-Lane ist es dann ganz lustig und gut wenn dein Gegner ständig versucht sich zwischen den Minions zu verstecken, damit du dein Q nicht treffen kannst. Hier aber nur das Passiv in Kombination mit W verwenden. Lightnightrush solltet Ihr auf der Top-Lane nur dann benutzten wenn Ihr absolut sicher seid, dass der Gegnerische Jungler weit weg ist. E ist Eure einzige Escape-Fähigkeit und dazu noch eine verdammt gute, verschwendet den Cooldown nicht unnötig.

Für Top-Lane Kennen ist z.b. auch cool wenn du nach Boots+Potions direkt zwei Dorans Klingen kaufst. Viele Gegner denken dann, dass du AD spielst und bauen Ninja-Tabbies. Dabei willst du die beiden Klingen nur um die Range deiner Auto-Attacken zu nutzen und den Gegner maximal zu harassen. Du baust ganz normal auf AP


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2012)

erste konkretisierte leaks zu Jayce sind aufgetaucht : http://www.lolreport...yces-abilities/

endlich mal wieder ein "shapeshifter". seine meleeform klingt für mich interessanter als seine rangedform. 

edit: Ich staune im übrigen wie wenig buffed tatsächlich über LoL berichtet. Sicherlich die meisten neuen Champs kriegen ihre News und ab und an auch ein größerer Patch, aber da gibt es doch noch so viel mehr. Von Gossip bis über e-sports dürfte da doch eine Menge anfallen. Dazu ist LoL doch das derzeit größte Spiel was Community und Geld im Spiel angeht. Das buffed da nichts vom Kuchen abhaben möchte ... :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juni 2012)

So ein geiles Spiel eben gehabt als Alistar support. 2/1/26 stats. Anfangs (bis 30min ca. ) sah es nach einem sehr eindeutigen loss aus, Nidalee ap top hat deren Renekton übelst gefeeded, doch später dann hat uns AP Yi da wieder rausgehauen.

Replay falls es wen interessiert oder falls jemand Lust hat mein Alistar sup zu bewerten/kritisieren. Spiele fast ausschliesslich Alistar sup, er ist sowohl offensiv als auch defensiv nützlich und man kann durch W/Q kreative und überraschede moves machen.

https://rapidshare.com/files/1537449395/awesome_Alistar_sup.lrf


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Amerikanischen Server kriegen nun die Summoner die ihren Content(runes, Skins, Champs) zeitweise verloren hatten 1000Rp als Kompensation. Natürlich wird ihr Content auch wieder hergestellt. Da wünscht man sich doch fast das man selbst zu diesen armen Schweinen gehört^^


----------



## Oníshanu (23. Juni 2012)

Da muss ich mal umloggen ich hab nen amerik. Smurf^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juni 2012)

Ich hab echt keine Lust mehr länger auf Ahri und Ez skins zu warten  Die sollen doch endlich kommen!!!!

Edit: Eben das most awesome Yorick game ever. 16/0/10 (mein 3. Yorick game erst)


----------



## tonygt (24. Juni 2012)

Yorick ist nen drecks Champ den sollen sie mal tot nerfe das ihn keiner mehr spielt.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Yorick ist nen drecks Champ den sollen sie mal tot nerfe das ihn keiner mehr spielt.



das kann ich nur unterschreiben^^ bzw sie sollten ihn reworken. kann ja für den yorickspieler auf dauer auch kein spaß machen die ghouls zu spammen sobald sie auf cd sind.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2012)

Das Spiel ist einfach soo unfair. Ich komm in ein Spiel mit 4 Idioten. Alle 5 Gegner sind gut, alle meine 4 Teammates sind übelst schlecht. Wie kann das sein? Das ist theoretisch nicht möglich so oft so schlechte Leute im team zu haben. Es kann ja mal sein, dass einer oder zwei schlecht sind und dafür auch schlechte Gegner, aber ich habe einfach immer komplett schlechte teams und immer gute Gegner. Eben im Spiel meine Lane dominiert, sogar Pentakill gemacht. Mein team mit Kackstats und nur am feeden.
In einer Situation warden sie zu 4. und ich sage "pls wait for me", sie laufen zu 4. in die Gegner rein und sterben alle ohne einen Kill zu landen. Und das passiert das ganze Spiel über. 2 rennen einem hinterher, sterben weil der gegnerische TF sich portet oder andere zu Hilfe kommen. Es ist einfach so unfair...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: und die hatten sogar mehr Wins als die Gegner, Lee z.B. mehr als 1400 wins. Da kann man doch eigentlich nicht mehr so schlecht spielen...


----------



## Oníshanu (25. Juni 2012)

Naja der Corki hatte wenigstens einigermaßen guten Farm also kann er schonmal nicht einer der schlechtesten Spieler sein.
SoloQ halt oder was auch immer


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2012)

Solo Q ist genau das selbe, nur dass man noch mehr verliert.


----------



## tonygt (25. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Solo Q ist genau das selbe, nur dass man noch mehr verliert.



Du spielst Yorick was erwartest du  Der fällt halt immerhin im Late ab ist ja vorher schon nervig genug. 
Und sonst ist es halt einfach so vor allem wenn du mit größerer Anzahl von Premades zusammespielst, ist es halt oftmals das Leute mit total unterschiedlichem Spielerischen können gegeneinader Spielen und man hat halt Glück oder halt Pech. Die Erfahrung die ich in der Solo Q gemacht habe ist das die Spieler zumindest "meist" Konstant gleich gut oder schlecht sind. Mir geht halt das geflame ziemlich aufn sack weswegen ich wenig SOlo Q Spiele.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Juni 2012)

Lulu klappt so gut immo. Ich glaub ich spiel nurnoch sup. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kann mir ja noch wer n Tipp geben. =) 

Ich gehe am Anfang auf Kelch um durch den Manareg Druck auf die botlane auszuüben.

Dann philosophers und 1.boots.

Die werden zu cd boots und shurelya´s.

Dannach guck ich was die Gruppe brauchen kann, Aegis, Orakle usw.

Ich bring Whimsy "W" als erstes auf 5, dann kommt Help Pix! "E". (ult natürlich auch)

Glitterlance hab ich bis zum endgame meist auf lvl1.

Runen hab ich noch nicht so viele. Hauptsächlich MR,Armor und Movementspeed. + ein bisschen Mana und Spellpen.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2012)

ich würde den grahl aus dem build nehmen. die mr ist auf der bot meist verschwendet und für manareg ist ein early philo besser. starte mit fairy charm  wards und rest pots. wards kannste variieren ob duch 3 grüne und 5 pots oder 2 grüne plus invisward und glaub 2 pots nimmst. 
würde statt w lieber erst e maxen für besseres schild und harrass danach w für die längere dauer das cc. denke aber sofern man einen offensiveren support spielt kann man auch q als zweites maxen für noch mehr harrass. boots immer vom gegner abhängig machen. cdr boots bringen dir im dauer cc nichts. ansonsten mehr gp10 isn build, die wards wollen schließlich bezahlt werden 

support runen: armor reds, manreg yellow, cdr/mr blues , ms/gp10 quints

edit: generell philo nicht so schnell wie möglich ausbauen sondern dann, wenn es gebraucht wird. das gp10 läppert sich so weiter zusammen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Jo, den Start mit fairy charm ward + pots + wards sehr ich öfter in den streams. Sollte ich mich langsam auch dran gewöhnen, wenn ich mal ranked spielen will.

Auf e und q werd ich auch wohl erst im ranked gehen, im normalen spiel laufen zu viele wahnsinnige ad carries rum die ich dann mit w retten muss. ^^

Mit den boots ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, daher hatte ich den kelch ins build genommen um erst im endgame mit shurelya´s "zuviel" cdr zu haben.

Das hat wiederum den Vorteil, dass mir der philostone länger gp10 gibt.

Als zweites gp10 item würde ich am ehesten das Herz aus Gold nehmen, um im lategame das Amulett der eisernen Solari zu bekommen.

Kages Glücksdolch -> Morellos böser Wälzer denke ich ist zu aggressiv. Außerdem ist da schon wieder cdr drauf.

Kages Glücksdolch -> Griff des Todesfeuers wäre noch aggressiver.

Sry, das die englischen Abkürzungen nicht drauf hab. ^^´´


----------



## tonygt (26. Juni 2012)

Ich würde so oder so erst nen Heart of Gold bauen. Das Leben verhindert das du auf der Bot lane Platzt und gibt auch nochmal gut Gp10 ob man dann noch nen Kage baut ist jedem selbst überlassen ich machs eher selten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du spielst Yorick was erwartest du  Der fällt halt immerhin im Late ab ist ja vorher schon nervig genug.
> Und sonst ist es halt einfach so vor allem wenn du mit größerer Anzahl von Premades zusammespielst, ist es halt oftmals das Leute mit total unterschiedlichem Spielerischen können gegeneinader Spielen und man hat halt Glück oder halt Pech. Die Erfahrung die ich in der Solo Q gemacht habe ist das die Spieler zumindest "meist" Konstant gleich gut oder schlecht sind. Mir geht halt das geflame ziemlich aufn sack weswegen ich wenig SOlo Q Spiele.



Es liegt nicht an mir, dass die anderen alle schlecht spielen oO


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Jo, den Start mit fairy charm ward + pots + wards sehr ich öfter in den streams. Sollte ich mich langsam auch dran gewöhnen, wenn ich mal ranked spielen will.
> 
> Auf e und q werd ich auch wohl erst im ranked gehen, im normalen spiel laufen zu viele wahnsinnige ad carries rum die ich dann mit w retten muss. ^^
> 
> ...



kage würden ich nicht immer holen, aber wenn doch wird er nicht ausgebaut. HoG aber auf jeden fall gibt wie tony schon gesagt hat gut gebrauchtes Leben. Chalice wie gesagt würde ich rausnehmen. da du ihn als support eh nicht ausbaust gibt er dir für die laning phase nur manareg(und mr, aber soviel magic dmg wird dir auf der bot nicht begegnen) und dafür finde ich ihn zu teuer. dann lieber den philo zu erst. dieser gibt dir auch manareg aber zusätzlich auch noch hpreg und gp10

btw: wusstet ihr das Kages Lucky Pick eine Anspielung auf tenacious d ist?^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

> The item's name probably comes from the movie Tenacious D : The Pick of Destiny, in which character called Kyle Gass (nickname: Kage) has 'Kage's Lucky Pick'.



Nice xD

Also das HoG als zweites gp10 item, würde ich auch sagen.

Ich spiel mal n paar Runden um zu gucken wies so läuft. = )



Edit:

Jop läuft ganz gut. Die E macht ne menge schaden, hab ich etwas unterschätzt muss ich sagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schuhe hab ich wie empfohlen vom gegner abhängig gemacht. Draven war die größte Bedrohung, daher hab ich die ninja tabis genommen.

Fürs earlygame muss ich allerdings meine Spielweise etwas bremsen. War doch etwas schnell oom. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2012)

hast das rune setup schon probiert?  mit den runen , fairy charme und masteries müsstest schon ein recht gute manareg haben

edit. omg sieht Jayce geil aus, first day buy oO Jayce Video


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Ich spar grad noch auf 6300 Punkte um mich mit einem oder zwei neuen helden auszustatten. Dann werd ich mal gucken wegen den Runen.

Kommt Jayce schon mit dem nächsten Patch? Der mit Pulsfire Ez und Fire Ahri?


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2012)

ist noch nichts zu gesagt. momentan ist auch noch nicht bestätigt das jayce der 100te champ wird. vielleicht es wie bei viktor damals. dieser wurde auch durch datamining bekannt und war dann doch erst der übernächste champ


----------



## tonygt (26. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an mir, dass die anderen alle schlecht spielen oO



Habe ich das denn gesagt ^^
Ich nur ein Grundsätzlicher yorick hasser und werte auch gerne Leute ab die ihn spielen


----------



## Oníshanu (26. Juni 2012)

Mögliche Daten zu einem kommenden Cassiopeia-Skin und den folgenden Champions:

http://surrenderat20.blogspot.com.es/2012/06/closer-look-at-6-8-pbe-files.html


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Schön wie alles einen Sinn ergibt. Cassi = Medusa = Griechische Mythologie = neuer Cassio Skin zum Griechenland Release. =)


----------



## Raffzahl (26. Juni 2012)

Was holt man sich eigentlich für Items auf Irelia? Nach Schuhen und Trinity Force bin ich immer ratlos.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2012)

wits end ist immer gut auf irelia. der as und die onhitkomponente haben super synergien mit ihrem w. dann ga. anosnten kann man auch das frozen mallet plus wits end sehr empfehlen.
trinity irelia hat den vorteil von mehr schaden wenn man es richtig anstellt, sprich jeden ulti schuss sheen proc nutzen. allerdings hat man in den wenigsten situation die möglichkeiten oder die awareness(mir ist grad kein deutsches wort eingefallen) dazu. von daher ist ein sicherer slow plus größerer hp pool in vielen fällen vorzuziehen

edit: ich kann ums verrecken nicht mit naut jungle carrien. dabei macht er sau spaß, schätze für solo q einfach ungeeignet. die wenigsten machen was draus wenn man den lanegegner perma ccd


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Cooool. Die Artworks wurden überarbeitet. Yay!! Crimson Akali und Bloodymoon Akali... awesome!!



> Verschiedene Splash-Arts und Symbole für Akali, Alistar, Amumu, Caitlyn, Mundo, Jax, Renekton, Tristana, Teemo, Twisted Fate, Warwick, Xin Zhao und Pantheon und deren Skins wurden aktualisiert.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Juni 2012)

nicht wirklich überarbeitet, man hat einfach nur die chinesischen splasharts genommen die ich bei einigen champs nicht schön finde


----------



## Oníshanu (29. Juni 2012)

Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir die runtergesetzte Lulu besorgen soll oder nicht.Top dürfte ich sie wahrscheinlich dann eh nicht spielen aber sieht echt spaßig aus


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Jo Lulu macht mir persönlich ne Menge Spaß. Spiel sie nur als bot sup. manchmal mid, aber das is echt keine schöne sache, wenn der gegner einigermaßen gut gut ist.

Das die Bilder aus China kommen wusst ich schon. Die Akali Skins hat ich aber garnicht aufm Schirm.

Renekton und Amumu gefallen mir nich. Über den Rest lässt sich streiten. ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich gestern nur verloren hatte habe ich ein AI Game gemacht für den first win. Heute 2 Spiele gemacht

Spiel 1: Ich muss solo bot machen als adc weil Morde und Fizz instalock mid machen wollten. Wir verlieren mit 8:20 oder so.
Spiel 2: Wir haben 2 adc und Caitlyn leaved nach paar minuten. Danach leavt auch Soraka (sein Premade).

Edit

Spiel 3: Es steht 0:10. Gegnerischer Nocturne hat 9/0. Er snowballed, team spielt schlecht, verloren nach 20min
Prognose Spiel 4: bin grad im championselect. Haben keinen jungler, dafür Ashe und Evelynn top.

Edit:

Spiel 5: Alles läuft gut, allerdings hat Ahri permanent DCs. Wir verlieren immer mehr und Ahri verschwindet entgültig. Alistar fängt an zu feeden und disconnected dauch.

5 von 5 verloren.

Spiel 6: Bot läuft gut, wir holen fb und dominieren die lane. In der Mitte feeded Cassio die gegnerische Akali (17/8) nach kurzer Zeit und wir verlieren das Spiel.



6 von 6 verloren.

Spiel 7: Karthus feeded Nidalee mitte, wir verlieren. Ich hatte 11/3.

7 von 7 verloren.

Edit:

Spiel 8: Ich spiele mit 2 premades. Wir liegen vorne, spiel läuft. Auf einmal acen die uns immer wieder 4 mal und wir verlieren wieder. Meine Stats 16/4

8 von 8 verloren.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juni 2012)

Die 10 schaffst du noch. Ich drück die Daumen. = )

pic unrelated




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juni 2012)

ich werde im draftpick anfangen ezreal zu bannen. die gefahr ist zu groß das jemand ezreal in meinem team nimmt nur um mit PFE anzugeben. eben erst so ein spiel gehabt wo er auch noch zu gab den char das letzte mal vor nem jahr gespielt zu haben. aber hauptsache erstmal skin für kaufen und dann tatsächlich so schlecht spielen das wir das eigentlich gewonnene spiel auch noch verlieren.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Juli 2012)

grad ne runde gegen bots gespielt, ist der rechner 3 mal bei abgestürzt. ich brauch echt nen neuen rechner. gut das ich bald in lohn und brot bin. ^^

Das mit Ez hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ich hab ja mit dem Gedanken gespielt ihn mir auch zu holen. Andererseits für 6300 punkt ez holen und dann noch geld hinlegen, bevor der skin noch teurer wird? Weis nich. Wenn ich nen adc haben will, dann eher Graves.

Naja, aber wenn ich ihn gekauft hätte wär ich wahrscheinlich auch einer von den nabs gewesen die Spiele versauen, weil sie den Held (noch) nicht spielen können. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Juli 2012)

ich hab ja nichts gegen wenn leute mit ezreal es nicht von vorne herein hinbekommen, schließlich brauch jeder champ seine zeit um gelernt zu werden(bis auf yorick, f*ck you yorick ). aber wenn die leute ez zum ersten mal spielen und dennoch schon den PFE skin gekauft haben da krieg ich nen hals wenn er im prinzip nur zum schön aussehen ins spiel geht. vorallem wenn er den tryn auf meiner toplane die kills füttert, die ich trynd als malphite locker verweigert und selbst an ihm geholt habe >.<


----------



## Oníshanu (1. Juli 2012)

Vorhin einen Spieler im Team gehabt der die ganze Zeit rumgehuelt hatte und afk gegangen ist weil sein geliebter Pulse Fire Ezreal gebannt worden war...lol!


----------



## TrollJumper (1. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich werde im draftpick anfangen ezreal zu bannen. die gefahr ist zu groß das jemand ezreal in meinem team nimmt nur um mit PFE anzugeben.



Ich Bann den aus Prinzip um die Typen abzufucken. Hatte schon ein paar Leute die mich erst geflamed und dann die Auswahl verlassen haben. Köstlich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2012)

Und schon wieder verloren. Diesmal aber wirklich abnormal dämlich.

Nunu mitte gegen AP Tristana. Er stack Rüstung und feeded (nach 5 minuten 0/5), Renekton top gegen Ryze feeded, Nautilus support feeded und leavt, daraufhin leavt Olaf. Gegner schreiben "easy noobs"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (2. Juli 2012)

Wieso regt ihr euch über Normal-Games auf? Da spiel ich auch wozu ich gerade Lust habe. Neulich haben wir zu viert angemeldet und dem "Random" gesagt er kann Mitte haben wenn er sie will. Er hat dann Nidalee Mitte gespielt. Wir haben Blitzcrank+Alistar auf der Botlane, Darius Top und Ezreal jungle gespielt. Unsere Nidalee hat dann gefragt ob wir sie trollen wollen und wir haben es mit einem simplen "nein, normal sollte das ganz gut funktionieren" beantwortet. Wir haben auf allen Lanes dominiert und der Gegner hat bei 25 Minuten aufgegeben.

Es ist nur ein Normal-Game ... die sind dazu da um Dinge auszuprobieren, Spaß zu haben und Champions zu lernen. Wer 24/7 den Super-Try-Hard-Mode braucht kann Ranked-Games spielen. Da dürft ihr von euren Mitspielern erwarten, dass sie den Champion den sie wählen auch beherrschen. Aber wo soll ein Spieler bitte Taktiken / Champions üben, wenn nicht in Normal-Games? In Coop-vs-AI Games? Ich bitte euch, beim Bots abfarmen lernt man nichts außer, dass die Bots keinen Skill haben. Wer sich über das Unvermögen seiner Mitspieler in Normal-Games aufregt, der hat die Queue-Einteilung in LoL einfach nicht verstanden. Kein Mensch interessiert sich für die Win/Lose Ratio von Normal-Games und das ist auch gut so. Normal-Games sind dazu da um in einem "normalem" Umfeld Champions zu erlernen und einfach mal nur brainless Spaß zu haben, ohne, dass ein möchtegern Pro Capslock spammend im Chat nervt um sich am Ende dann als 400 Win "Neuling" zu entpuppen.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juli 2012)

wie gesagt, ich hab kein problem damit das leute ezreal das erste mal spielen. ich habe aber in den letzten spielen zu oft erlebt das leute ezreal spielen, welche ihn nie auch nur mit dem arsch angeguckt haben und nun mit dem skin angeben möchten. aber das muss man riot echt lassen. einen skin so gut zu vermarkten das ihn sogar leute kaufen die kein ezreal spielen ist echt mal nee leistung.^^

@Pente, sorry das ich gestern so schnell off war, wie gesagt musste Frauenschmonzette gucken^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2012)

_Spielt hier jemand von euch "Smite"? Macht echt Spaß _


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juli 2012)

hab einige streams gesehen die smite gespielt haben und sieht echt interessant aus, ist für mich aber kein moba/arts im eigentlichen sinne mehr. erinnert irgendwie stark an den multiplayer part von dark messiah of might and magic


----------



## floppydrive (2. Juli 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Wieso regt ihr euch über Normal-Games auf? Da spiel ich auch wozu ich gerade Lust habe. Neulich haben wir zu viert angemeldet und dem "Random" gesagt er kann Mitte haben wenn er sie will. Er hat dann Nidalee Mitte gespielt. Wir haben Blitzcrank+Alistar auf der Botlane, Darius Top und Ezreal jungle gespielt. Unsere Nidalee hat dann gefragt ob wir sie trollen wollen und wir haben es mit einem simplen "nein, normal sollte das ganz gut funktionieren" beantwortet. Wir haben auf allen Lanes dominiert und der Gegner hat bei 25 Minuten aufgegeben.
> 
> Es ist nur ein Normal-Game ... die sind dazu da um Dinge auszuprobieren, Spaß zu haben und Champions zu lernen. Wer 24/7 den Super-Try-Hard-Mode braucht kann Ranked-Games spielen. Da dürft ihr von euren Mitspielern erwarten, dass sie den Champion den sie wählen auch beherrschen. Aber wo soll ein Spieler bitte Taktiken / Champions üben, wenn nicht in Normal-Games? In Coop-vs-AI Games? Ich bitte euch, beim Bots abfarmen lernt man nichts außer, dass die Bots keinen Skill haben. Wer sich über das Unvermögen seiner Mitspieler in Normal-Games aufregt, der hat die Queue-Einteilung in LoL einfach nicht verstanden. Kein Mensch interessiert sich für die Win/Lose Ratio von Normal-Games und das ist auch gut so. Normal-Games sind dazu da um in einem "normalem" Umfeld Champions zu erlernen und einfach mal nur brainless Spaß zu haben, ohne, dass ein möchtegern Pro Capslock spammend im Chat nervt um sich am Ende dann als 400 Win "Neuling" zu entpuppen.



Ich würde gern Ranked zocken wenn RIOT endlich mal ein sinnvolles System einbauen würde aber mit dem aktuellen gibt es einfach kein Grund dies zu tun. Ranked als auch Normal ist genauso Trollmodus wie jeder andere Modus auch, sollen sich mal ein bisschen was von SC2 abschauen und dann nen ordentliches Umfeld bauen.


----------



## Pente (2. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> @Pente, sorry das ich gestern so schnell off war, wie gesagt musste Frauenschmonzette gucken^^


Kein Problem. RL geht immer vor! 



painschkes schrieb:


> _Spielt hier jemand von euch "Smite"? Macht echt Spaß _


Jap hab SMITE schon öfter gespielt, bin glaub aktuell Level 9 oder so.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> hab einige streams gesehen die smite gespielt haben und sieht echt interessant aus, ist für mich aber kein moba/arts im eigentlichen sinne mehr. erinnert irgendwie stark an den multiplayer part von dark messiah of might and magic


Wenn du willst kann ich dir eine Beta-Einladung schicken.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich würde gern Ranked zocken wenn RIOT endlich mal ein sinnvolles System einbauen würde aber mit dem aktuellen gibt es einfach kein Grund dies zu tun. Ranked als auch Normal ist genauso Trollmodus wie jeder andere Modus auch, sollen sich mal ein bisschen was von SC2 abschauen und dann nen ordentliches Umfeld bauen.


Ich hoffe, dass sie mit Season 3 einige Verbesserungen am Ranked-System von LoL vornehmen. Ich hätte auch gerne ein System ähnlich wie in SC2 mit verschiedenen Ligen und Einstufungspielen. Im Prinzip macht das LoL ja schon, aber es wäre schön wenn es z.B. die Bronze, Silber, Gold, Platin und Diamant Liga gibt und du ein Ranking innerhalb der Liga bekommst. Dann steht da als "Low-Elo"-Spieler auch nicht mehr "Position 897.345" sonder vielleicht mal "Position 40". Natürlich ist man deswegen nicht besser/schlechter als vorher, aber es wären Fortschritte in kleinen Stufen, was viele Spieler mehr motivieren würde.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Elo Spielen werd ich wohl erst anfangen wenn mein pc wieder stabil läuft. Ich hasse es, wenn Leute wegen meinen dc´s verlieren.

Naja ich hasse es generell, wenn jemand wegen mir verliert. Daher hab ich mich bis jetzt nie an ranked ran gewagt. ^^´´

Das Starcraft System hat mich dazu gebracht das Spiel schnell in die Ecke zu werfen. War aber auch n Fehler von mir kurz nach Release Online Spiele zu machen. Die wirklich guten Spieler  (viel SC1 Erfahrung und so) waren noch nicht so klar von den Causals getrennt, weil ja alles neu war. Hab damals in so vielen Schlachten so dermaßen aufs Maul bekommen das ich irgendwann gefrustet war.

Smite hab ich mir auch schon über streams angesehen. Sieht ganz witzig aus. Habs mir runtergeladen, kann es aber nicht spielen weil er meine Kreditkarte nicht anerkennt. D:

Über nen Key würd ich mich freuen. Oder alternativ jmd der weis was mit der Kreditkarte falsch läuft. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juli 2012)

ich würde nicht zu viel hoffnung darauf setzen das sie das matchmaking grundlegend überarbeiten. aber man weiß nie, vielleicht hat Lyte ja doch noch was im Ärmel.
den smite betakey würde ich gerne annehmen, aber ich würde dich bitten mir ihn erst in 2 wochen zu geben. sonst krieg ich mein researchpaper nie fertig^^


----------



## Pente (3. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Über nen Key würd ich mich freuen. Oder alternativ jmd der weis was mit der Kreditkarte falsch läuft. ^^


Du hast eine PM, viel Spaß in der SMITE beta. Zur Kreditkarte: funktioniert nicht, da es eine closed beta ist. Man braucht eine Einladung :-)



tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich würde nicht zu viel hoffnung darauf setzen das sie das matchmaking grundlegend überarbeiten. aber man weiß nie, vielleicht hat Lyte ja doch noch was im Ärmel.
> den smite betakey würde ich gerne annehmen, aber ich würde dich bitten mir ihn erst in 2 wochen zu geben. sonst krieg ich mein researchpaper nie fertig^^


Kein Problem. Schreib mich einfach hier im Forum oder im Spiel an sobald du den Key willst.


----------



## Raffzahl (3. Juli 2012)

Warum regen sich Leute eigentlich auf, dass jemand ein Noob ist, weil er feedet? Wenn man Mid ja anscheinend so einfach gewinnt, kann man ja nicht ganken, weil man nicht bei Noobs ganken möchte. Achja, fehlerlose Logik.
Wieviele Betakeys hast du eigentlich Pente? Weil ich gerne mal reingucken würde, wenn du noch einen übrig hättest.


----------



## Pente (3. Juli 2012)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Warum regen sich Leute eigentlich auf, dass jemand ein Noob ist, weil er feedet? Wenn man Mid ja anscheinend so einfach gewinnt, kann man ja nicht ganken, weil man nicht bei Noobs ganken möchte. Achja, fehlerlose Logik.
> Wieviele Betakeys hast du eigentlich Pente? Weil ich gerne mal reingucken würde, wenn du noch einen übrig hättest.


Na dann, viel Spaß beim SMITE testen.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Juli 2012)

neue patchnotes vom PBE:
http://www.reignofgaming.net/news/20839-latest-public-beta-environment-patch-changes-jayce


jayce ist für mcih immer mehr ein mustbuy, viele beschweren sich ja das er wieder ein "generic" solo top wird. für mc9ih sieht er abwechslungsreich aus 
den qss nerf finde ich etwas hard. kosten erhöhen...ok, aber dann auch noch 8mr runter nehmen? hmm....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2012)

Danke Pente für den Key! <3

Smite is noch n bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich komm langsam dahinter. ^^

Zu den Patchnotes:

Champion Changes
Akali
Crescent Slash Energy Cost Decreased per level to 60/55/50/45/40, from 60.
Crescent Slash now Triggers Mark of the Assassin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheiß auf support ich spiel wieder toplane. XD


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Juli 2012)

wobei das kein buff ist der akali wieder viable machen wird meiner meinung nach. gute akalis haben ihr mal auf den gegner gesetzt und gewartet bis kurz vor ablauf des mals (denn dann ist der q cd fast wieder bzw ist wieder da) R zum gegner, proccen das mal und schmeißen direkt ein mal hinter her zum triggern.
und nach dem burst schnell raus shrouden. da bleibt nicht viel energie für ein e :/


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Smite ? 
Hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## Pente (5. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Smite ?
> Hab ich was verpasst ?


Ich hab ein paar SMITE Beta Keys verschenkt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hab endlich das Video gefunden was ich vor nem Monat mal gesucht hatte. ^^

http://www.youtube.c...Cj0HGtL1_c&NR=1


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juli 2012)

Doppelpost. ^^´´


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2012)

Jayce scheint nicht so op zu sein wie befürchtet.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juli 2012)

Gott sei Dank. Noch mehr von diesen neuen op champs halt ich auch nicht aus.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

irgendwie finde ich die die letzten beiden Champs (vor Jayce) nicht wirklich gelungen..
& irgendwie verlier ich immer mehr den Spaß an LOL ,ich weiß auch nicht warum


----------



## Oníshanu (7. Juli 2012)

Noch knapp 1300 IP dann hab ich genug um mir Zyra dann zu kaufen


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Juli 2012)

morello hat ja schon zugegeben das irelia zyra fertig macht ("to be honest irelia shits all over her") xD ein pflanzenmage hat league aber definitiv noch gefehlt 
davon ist jayce mit der champ der mir seit langem mal wirklich wieder richtig spaß macht


----------



## Oníshanu (8. Juli 2012)

Das kann man vor Release auch noch nicht wissen aber ich mag Themenbasiertes also ein Kuaf für mich^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juli 2012)

Kann man, nennt sich PBE.


----------



## tonygt (8. Juli 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kann man, nennt sich PBE.



Is aber auch noch nicht aufm PBE  Hoffe das es endlich mal wieder ein Ap Mid Champ wird is ja schon nen bissel her das da was neues kam


----------



## Oníshanu (8. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Is aber auch noch nicht aufm PBE  Hoffe das es endlich mal wieder ein Ap Mid Champ wird is ja schon nen bissel her das da was neues kam



Desweiteren, sollte was auf dem PBE sein sind die Stats dort nicht final, es kann sich also noch einiges ändern.Wie heißt es so schön? Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Juli 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Desweiteren, sollte was auf dem PBE sein sind die Stats dort nicht final, es kann sich also noch einiges ändern.Wie heißt es so schön? Abwarten und Tee trinken



das betont riot zwar immer, aber tatsächlich sieht es meist so aus das der PBE nur noch zum bug finden benutzt wird. zahlen sind meist schon auf dem PTR ausgetestet
ich würde darauf wetten das es ein mage wird. die andere alternative wäre ein support char ,aber sie meinten schon bei lulu das ein support pro jahr ausreicht um die nische zu füllen.

btw: akali wurde ninja nerfed, passt irgendwie


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Is aber auch noch nicht aufm PBE



Hatte mich auf Jayce bezogen.


----------



## Pente (9. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hoffe das es endlich mal wieder ein Ap Mid Champ wird is ja schon nen bissel her das da was neues kam


Ja, mit Ziggs kam der letzte AP-Mid Champion Anfang des Jahres im Januar. Zeit für einen neuen Caster


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Juli 2012)

wie spielt ihr jayce soweit?
Skillung hab ich schon so ziemlich alles irgendwo mal gelesen, aber eine menge Leute scheinen mit Q als erstes auf max zu gehen.
Ich persönlich max e am liebsten gefolgt von w oder q (ulti immer wenns geht). Liegt einfach daran das ich Jayce ranged stance nicht so stark finde wie seine hammerform. sicherlich bietet seine gated q guten poke, aber nur wenn man straight damage geht , da q nur mit bonus ad skaliert. und gerade da liegt für mich das problem. pur damage jayce scheint mir sehr harrass anfällig zu sein mit nur 500 range und seiner ziemlich langsamen aa animation. 
Deswegen max ich lieber E für hammerstance und mehr utility. würde man E zu spät maxen hat man später nichts mehr von Es damage.
Aber ich schätze daran scheiden sich die Geister. finde ich aber gut das die Fähigkeiten von Hammer und cannon so gelegt sind das man sich wirklich entscheiden muss wie man diese runde spielen möchte


----------



## Jormurd (9. Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich wechsle bei Jayce sehr viel zwischen Hammer und Kanone. Dann finde ich die Skillreihenfolge R>Q>W>E am effektivsten. Damit fährst du ordentlich Schaden und hast dennoch genug CC's. Für Jayce ist meiner Meinung nach der Brutalisierer ein sehr gutes Early-Game-Item. Später dann noch IF und BT, Randuims und Yormous. Schuhe und das 6.Item beleg ich immer nach Situation. Als Runen benutze ich die üblichen Solotop Runen also, Rüstung, Magieresistenz pro Level und Angriffsgeschwindigkeit. Damit fahre ich eigentlich ganz gut.


P.S.: Hat zufällig noch jemand einen Smite-Betakey übrig, ich würde danach natürlich wieder einen zurückgeben.


----------



## tonygt (10. Juli 2012)

Ich muss zwar zugeben das ich realtiv wenig Top Lane und Bruiser spiele und auch derzeit nicht allzu aktiv bin, trotzdem vage ich zu behaupten das 3 Squishy Damage Items auf einem Bruiser sehr gewagt sind und dann erst ganz am ende ein Randuins zu Bauen mehr als leichtisinnig ist und wirklich nur funktioniert wenn man die Gegner stompt.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Juli 2012)

kommt halt auf die spielweise an. man kann ihn halt auch auf ad carry spielen ähnlich wie kayle, wobei jayce noch weniger range hat als kayle. finde ich persönlich wie du zu squishy.
da jayce sein q(cannon) und seine e(hammer) beide mit bonus ad skalieren würde ich bei den runen auch eher zu flat ad tendieren oder zu arpen um den hohen grundschaden von der qe kombo voll ankommen zu lassen.


----------



## floppydrive (10. Juli 2012)

Jayce

Runes: FlatAD/ARP/Armor/MR
Masterie: 9/21/0
Build: R>Q>W>E
Items: Boots -> Brutalizer -> mercury -> Phage -> BF Sword -> BT -> FM/TF -> Bloodrazer/Wits End

Its Top Lane pwnage vom feinsten meine letzten Games 10/2/21, 14/4/3, 5/0/1, 7/3/0


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Juli 2012)

stealth und xin remake in sicht, wuhu


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2012)

von Scorched Earth Xerath zu Erdenfeuer Xerath


----------



## Oníshanu (20. Juli 2012)

Ich habe noch nicht seit dem Patch gespielt. Wie ist die Lage?Lohnt es sich reinzuschauen oder wird man von 10.000 Twitches und Eves erschlagen?


----------



## tonygt (20. Juli 2012)

Es geht F2p Ez Week ist viel schlimmer Bot lane wird fast dauerhaft overfeeded ^^
Naja und Eve erst einmal gesehen trotz rework, eher schwach Squishee Jungles passen derzeit einfach nicht in die Meta. Xin ist ziemlich stark sieht man fast in jedem Game und Twicht keine Ahnung noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2012)

ich finds etwa ärgerlich das mit eve und twitch remake auch gleich mal die toervisionerhöht wurde :/


----------



## tonygt (20. Juli 2012)

Ist mir jetzt nicht wirklich aufgefallen in den Games die ich heute gemacht hab.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juli 2012)

laut Xypherous soll das die tribushganks erschweren, weil die towervision nun bis fast an die büsche heran reicht.


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> laut Xypherous soll das die tribushganks erschweren, weil die towervision nun bis fast an die büsche heran reicht.



Hmm okay darauf hab ich jetzt nich geachtet hab heute nur Mid oder Jungle gespielt.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich kann nur mit Brand normale/rankeds gewinnen: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/20616839#history :/ Die Matches-liste auf lolking geht leider zu kurz, dahinter verstecken sich noch 2 volle Tage dauerlooses mit first win coop games. GGWP. :l


----------



## Pente (23. Juli 2012)

http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Brands-19921/News/League-of-Legends-Grosses-MOBA-Sonderheft-mit-wertvollem-Item-Code-1002152/

Bin mal auf Euer Feedback zum Heft gespannt. Sagt mir bescheid. PM / Kommentar im Forum / InGame / Facebook oder wo auch immer. Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juli 2012)

Ocelote LOL. Nur noch zu toppen von iwilldominate lol.  edit: oder saint!


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mit Brand normale/rankeds gewinnen: http://www.lolking.n...0616839#history :/ Die Matches-liste auf lolking geht leider zu kurz, dahinter verstecken sich noch 2 volle Tage dauerlooses mit first win coop games. GGWP. :l



Probier mal ARAM fand ich super zum üben und wieder reinkommen nachdem ich sehr wenig gespielt habe und gemerkt habe das ich deutlich unter meinem Niveau spiele. Bringt halt super viel weil du zum einen gewzungen wirst Champs zu spielen, die man sonst vieleicht nicht spielen würde und zum anderen sachen wie auf Skillshots achten, Last hitten unter extrem Situation und vor allem Group Fights übt. 
Sonst schau dir Streams an und übe andere Champions wichtig ist zum einen das du eine Hauptposition hast aber auch auf 2-3 weiteren Position mindestens 1-2 Champions sehr gut beherrscht. Optimal sind dafür natürlich die unbeliebten Position es bringt realtiv wenig wenn du Mid/Top/AD sehr gut kannst und immer wenn du Last Pick bist und Supportern must versagst . Abgesehen davon das neue Champs immer erstmal nicht so gut laufen, wie die die man kennt ist normal muss man halt erst üben um sie genau so gut zu beherrschen. Such dir Champs raus die dir von der Mechanik gefallen und übe mit ihnen und auch wenns man anfang auf die Fresse gibt dran bleiben, kann nur besser werden


----------



## Pente (23. Juli 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ocelote LOL. Nur noch zu toppen von iwilldominate lol.  edit: oder saint!


Inwiefern?  Jetzt bin ich echt gespannt


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.d...m-Code-1002152/
> 
> Bin mal auf Euer Feedback zum Heft gespannt. Sagt mir bescheid. PM / Kommentar im Forum / InGame / Facebook oder wo auch immer. Viel Spaß beim Lesen!



Das die Hefte immer so teuer sind


----------



## Pente (24. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das die Hefte immer so teuer sind


Was heißt teuer. Die Leute die viel Zeit und Arbeit in diese Hefte investieren müssen auch von irgendwas leben


----------



## Oníshanu (24. Juli 2012)

Hm vielleicht hol ichs mir mal sehen 3Tage Ip -Boost klingt auch net schlecht^^


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Was heißt teuer. Die Leute die viel Zeit und Arbeit in diese Hefte investieren müssen auch von irgendwas leben



Werbung ? ^^
Abgesehen davon 7 Euro für nen Heft indem wahrscheinlich zu 90% nichts drinsteht was ich nicht eh schon weiss  sind mir zuviel ich schau vieleicht mal rein aber kaufen werd ichs mir nicht


----------



## Pente (24. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Werbung ? ^^
> Abgesehen davon 7 Euro für nen Heft indem wahrscheinlich zu 90% nichts drinsteht was ich nicht eh schon weiss  sind mir zuviel ich schau vieleicht mal rein aber kaufen werd ichs mir nicht


Ich glaube nicht, dass du die Dinge schon weißt die Morello im dreiseitigem Exklusiv-Interview gesagt hat  Auf jeden Fall mal ansehen und mir Feedback geben, danke!


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2012)

mit dem dem Wort MOBA habt ihr eure Käuferschicht direkt mal um Dota und Hon leute reduziert. die können den Term bis aufs blut nicht ab^^

wtf exklusiv interview mit morello?nett!
warum gibts eigentlich keinen arctic warfare promocode für uns? ^^

edit: hab grad dein kommentar auf der pc games seite gefunden. der skin ist doch im shop erhältlich, niemand muss also das heft kaufen wenn er ihn will. von daher versteh ich das argument nicht. klingt eher wie eine kleine ausrede


----------



## skyline930 (24. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Probier mal ARAM fand ich super zum üben und wieder reinkommen nachdem ich sehr wenig gespielt habe und gemerkt habe das ich deutlich unter meinem Niveau spiele. Bringt halt super viel weil du zum einen gewzungen wirst Champs zu spielen, die man sonst vieleicht nicht spielen würde und zum anderen sachen wie auf Skillshots achten, Last hitten unter extrem Situation und vor allem Group Fights übt.
> Sonst schau dir Streams an und übe andere Champions wichtig ist zum einen das du eine Hauptposition hast aber auch auf 2-3 weiteren Position mindestens 1-2 Champions sehr gut beherrscht. Optimal sind dafür natürlich die unbeliebten Position es bringt realtiv wenig wenn du Mid/Top/AD sehr gut kannst und immer wenn du Last Pick bist und Supportern must versagst . Abgesehen davon das neue Champs immer erstmal nicht so gut laufen, wie die die man kennt ist normal muss man halt erst üben um sie genau so gut zu beherrschen. Such dir Champs raus die dir von der Mechanik gefallen und übe mit ihnen und auch wenns man anfang auf die Fresse gibt dran bleiben, kann nur besser werden



Ich bin ansich schon ganz gut. Mein größtes Problem ist das ich z.b. bei einer 1/10/2 Botlane oder bei einem Jungler mit 0 Jungle-Control einfach nicht carrien kann. Mein CSing ist auch ganz okay, und auch kann ich mehr oder weniger auf jeder Position spielen und habe meine "Stammchamps". Das Problem ist eben wie oben gennant.



Pente schrieb:


> Inwiefern?  Jetzt bin ich echt gespannt



Das war nur ein Witz. Ich hasse Ocelote  und Dominate ist genauso ein Trottel.


----------



## Pente (24. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: hab grad dein kommentar auf der pc games seite gefunden. der skin ist doch im shop erhältlich, niemand muss also das heft kaufen wenn er ihn will. von daher versteh ich das argument nicht. klingt eher wie eine kleine ausrede


Der Skin ist *mittlerweile* im Shop erhältlich. Als die PC Gamer in USA erschien war der Skin ausschließlich mit dem Magazin erhältlich. Das führte dazu, dass zahlreiche Leute die Skincodes aus den Heften gerissen haben, die Skincodes mit dem Handy abfotografierten und eingelöst haben usw. ... unterm Strich hatte Riot mit dieser Aktion Wochen und Monate lang nur Ärger und deshalb gibt es seit dieser Aktion keine Skin-Codes mehr für Hefte und sonstiges. Die einzigen Skin-Codes die vergeben werden sind von Riot selbst auf Offline-Turnieren, Events und Messen.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2012)

es wurde aber direkt gesagt das er auch im shop erhältlich sein wird.  ich kann dir versprechen die promocodes für die ip boosts werden genauso rausgerissen und abfotografiert  ist mir letztendlich auch egal ich kann verstehen das riot das nicht für eu macht, gibt einfach kein überregionales (das auch als solches von der mass genutzt wird) magazin das sowas fair für alle zur verfügung stellen kann


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich bin ansich schon ganz gut. Mein größtes Problem ist das ich z.b. bei einer 1/10/2 Botlane oder bei einem Jungler mit 0 Jungle-Control einfach nicht carrien kann. Mein CSing ist auch ganz okay, und auch kann ich mehr oder weniger auf jeder Position spielen und habe meine "Stammchamps". Das Problem ist eben wie oben gennant.



Ich kenn das Problem  


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ist einfach so vor allem in Normals du hast einfach oftmals extreme Unterschiede im Spielerrischenkönnen der Leute hast. Musst halt das Motto haben das du die einizige Konstante in allen Games bist und dein bestes geben musst und wenn man ne Lose Serie hat einfach mal Pause machen bringt meist nichts weiterzuspielen weil man dann auch selbst schlechter spielt. 
Sonst wenn ich mir so deine Matchhistory anschaue, würde ich sagen das du auf jeden fall noch das deine CS verbessern kannst, 239 Cs nach 33 Min ist noch verbesserungs fähig . Pente hat hier mal nen Link gepostet zu welcher Zeit man welche CS haben kann, ich versuch vor allem das in jedem Game zu verbessern. Sonst würd ich dir vieleicht empfehlen mal anderen Champs als Brand zu probieren gibt viele starke APler Brand gehört meiner Meinung nach derzeit nicht dazu. 

@Pente habe ich ja gesagt 90% ist eh nur Zeug das ich schon weiss und die 10% sind dann halt das Interview ^^


----------



## skyline930 (25. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ist einfach so vor allem in Normals du hast einfach oftmals extreme Unterschiede im Spielerrischenkönnen der Leute hast. Musst halt das Motto haben das du die einizige Konstante in allen Games bist und dein bestes geben musst und wenn man ne Lose Serie hat einfach mal Pause machen bringt meist nichts weiterzuspielen weil man dann auch selbst schlechter spielt.
> Sonst wenn ich mir so deine Matchhistory anschaue, würde ich sagen das du auf jeden fall noch das deine CS verbessern kannst, 239 Cs nach 33 Min ist noch verbesserungs fähig . Pente hat hier mal nen Link gepostet zu welcher Zeit man welche CS haben kann, ich versuch vor allem das in jedem Game zu verbessern. Sonst würd ich dir vieleicht empfehlen mal anderen Champs als Brand zu probieren gibt viele starke APler Brand gehört meiner Meinung nach derzeit nicht dazu.



Jop, wenn ich merke das nix geht, Firstwin im Coop und aus damit.

Verbessern geht immer, aber zumindest habe ich das Gefühl mit meinem Farming (meistens) ordentlich carrien zu können, auch verliert man halt CS durch andere Fehler/(eigene) Ganks/etc., aber meistens komm ich damit ganz gut durch.
Das lustige ist, das ich mit Brand auch gegen Champs wie LB, Veigar, Kassa, Galio gewinne. Mein Problemgegner ist eigentlich nur Orianna, aus welchen Gründen auch immer  Das Gute an Brand ist das obwohl er vielleicht weit nicht der stärkste Mage im Meta ist, er aber so underplayed ist, das die meisten einfach nicht wissen wie man gegen ihn spielt. Dabei kann gerade Brand ein sehr einfacher Gegner sein: Pillar of Flame ausweichen, All-Out gehen. Dabei evtl. Q ausweichen. Ohne seine W verliert man als Brand ausnahmslos JEDEN trade. 

Jop, als nächstes auf jeden Fall Zyra holen :3 Klingt richtig awesome, sieht vom Kit auch gut aus, guter CC, Nuke oder guter konstanter Schaden. Heimerdinger in nützlich und weiblich.


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2012)

Das ist auch der Grund warum ihn niemand spielt der Damage ist zu leicht ausweichbar. Egal ob auf der Lane oder im Teamfight is das selbe wie mit Malz, wenn alles trifft macht er gut schaden aber man kann es halt so easy umgehen. Zyra habe ich bis jetzt 3 mal gespielt und bis jetzt noch kein Game verloren, wobei ich auch nur gegen Komische Mids gespielt habe wie Lulu Ap Trist, ist halt net so optimal wenn jemand um Damage zu machen in dich reinjumpen muss du zwei Samen setzt und dann rausgekicht wirst und Trist an den Pets verreckt ^^

Allgemein würd ich sagen guter Damage der allerdings sitzen muss, kann die Lane gut Pushen hat Free Wards für die Side Büsche. Wenn die Combo mit Root und Q sitz verlieren gegner gerne mal 50% Life auch in Teamfights ist sie gut dabei mit Ulti und Range Root. Was an ihr nicht so gut ist das sie halt extrem Squishee ist aber du auf ihr kaum Sinnvolle Deff Items bauen kannst. Roa brauchst du nicht weil dein Mana verbrauch übelst gering ist Wota macht auch nicht allzu viel Sinn da glaube der Pflanzen Schaden kein Spellvamp gibt und ein großteil des Schadens über die Pets kommt, wobei ich das nochmal testen müsse. Rylais das selbe du hast nen Root der Sitzen muss weil der Q sonst Dodgbar ist die Pets Snaren und brauchst zum einen keinen Snare und zum anderen proct er zu selten. Ich habe trotzdem bis jetzt Rylais gebaut weil du sonst einfach platzt ^^
Und die Pets bugen manchmal wenn z.b. jemand ausser Range rennt keine Creeps in der nähe sind und wieder in Range kommt greifen sie nicht an. 
Aber allgemein mach Zyra ziemlich Laune ist nicht langweilig hat coole Mechaniken man braucht Skill um sie richtig gut zu spielen.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juli 2012)

heimerdinger hat auf dem ptr deshalb auch schon ein rework bekommen. klang ziemlich cool was xypherous da gepostet hatte.
gut auch das sie zyra noch was für ihre samenfähigkeit gegeben haben (das cdr passiv, auf dem pbe gabs keinen grund da mehr als einen punkt rein zu stecken). ich persönlich spiele keine mids, aber aus dem freundeskreis hör ich nur positives. mich stört nur das alle ihre fähigkeiten irgendwie recht unspektakulär aussehen.


----------



## tonygt (28. Juli 2012)

Boa ich verstehe nicht warum ich mich so davor scheue Ranked zu spielen und das obwohl ich weiß das die Leute im Ranked erstens deutlich schlechter spielen und zweitens das Team leichter zu carrien ist wenn einer seinen Job gut macht. Mal schauen vieleicht trau ich mich morgen ja wieder.


----------



## Oníshanu (29. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> und zweitens das Team leichter zu carrien ist wenn einer seinen Job gut macht.



Nicht möglich wenn die anderen beiden Lanes gefeedet werden


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Nicht möglich wenn die anderen beiden Lanes gefeedet werden



Das passiert aber in Rankeds meistens seltener da hier die Skill differenz der Leute nicht so abnormal ist wie in manchen Normals. Wo ne 1,3k Bot lane gegen ne 2,5k Bot lane spielen darf. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck meiner vergangen Rankdes und normal Games. Oft genug Normals gehabt wo ich gegen ne 1,7k Mid Lane spiele am gewinnen bin aber beide anderen Lanes verlieren und der Jungler auch eher bescheiden ist, weil das Gegnerische Team nen Elo von ~1,8k hat und wir nen Elo von ~1,3k mich ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Oníshanu (29. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht hab ich einfach nur Pech aber das passiert mir sehr oft.
Ich spiele hauptsächlich Top, ich outfarme meinen Gegner meistens(ich konzentriere mich nur auf das farmen da mein Jungler auch nach zweimal Bitten noch nicht nach oben zu m ganken gekommen ist und mich da versauern lässt) und trotzdem schafft es(meistens) die Botlane den gegnerischen Ad Carry zu feeden sodass ich es im Mid/Lategame kaum mehr schaffe den einzuholen.


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich einfach nur Pech aber das passiert mir sehr oft.
> Ich spiele hauptsächlich Top, ich outfarme meinen Gegner meistens(ich konzentriere mich nur auf das farmen da mein Jungler auch nach zweimal Bitten noch nicht nach oben zu m ganken gekommen ist und mich da versauern lässt) und trotzdem schafft es(meistens) die Botlane den gegnerischen Ad Carry zu feeden sodass ich es im Mid/Lategame kaum mehr schaffe den einzuholen.



Ranked oder Normals ?


----------



## Oníshanu (30. Juli 2012)

Ranked's mach ich zurzeit nicht viele aber es war so ca 50:50


----------



## Pente (30. Juli 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich einfach nur Pech aber das passiert mir sehr oft.
> Ich spiele hauptsächlich Top, ich outfarme meinen Gegner meistens(ich konzentriere mich nur auf das farmen da mein Jungler auch nach zweimal Bitten noch nicht nach oben zu m ganken gekommen ist und mich da versauern lässt) und trotzdem schafft es(meistens) die Botlane den gegnerischen Ad Carry zu feeden sodass ich es im Mid/Lategame kaum mehr schaffe den einzuholen.


Kommt immer drauf an was du selbst spielst. Wenn du Bruiser auf der Top-Lane spielst, dann ist das immer so. Gibt einen schönen Artikel darüber weswegen das Meta sich immer weiter von dem alten "Bruiser-Top" Meta wegbewegt. Im Late-Game sind Bruiser seit Warmogs und Atmas Nerf im Punkto Nützlichkeit an letzter Stelle. Das ist einfach so. Tanks wie Shen, Cho'Gath, Malphite, Nautilus usw haben einfach viel mehr Utility, um den eigenen AD Carry (selbst wenn dieser seine Lane verkackt hat, zu beschützen).

Wenn man Bruiser-Top spielt reicht es nicht, dass man mehr farmt als der gegnerische Top-Laner (sofern es ein Tank ist). Man muss die Top-Lane des Gegners gerade zu zerstören . Bruiser sind Snowball-Champions, je schneller man sich selbst hochfeeded desto schneller gewinnt das eigene Team das Spiel. Kommt es allerdings bis ins Late-Game und zum Farm-Gleichstand hat das Bruiser-Team i.d.R. das Nachsehen gegenüber dem Tank-Utility-Team. Gerade im Early-Game, wenn die Minions noch nicht so viel Geld geben, ist jeder einzelne Kill den du als Bruiser holst wichtig. Wenn du nur farmst mit deinem Bruiser, dann bist du im Late-Game für dein Team nicht nützlicher als dein AD-Carry der gefeeded hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2012)

der blogeintrag war wenn ich mich recht erinnere von hashinshin. so ganz wie er das vorhergesehen hat ist es aber nicht eingetroffen. man sieht immer noch darius , olaf, irelia, und ich denke auch demnächst einen jayce und xin top. dazu noch den sporadischen renekton/jax. 
gibt noch nicht mal soviel mehr bruiser für die toplane. der rest sind ap champs. 
tanks auf der toplane: shen, malphite, singed, cho gath
davon sieht man meistens aber nur malph und shen.
so extrem tritt der effekt also nicht auf. es ist aber schön zu sehen das sich toplane etwas auflockert.

edit: kennt ihr das auch? man pickt jungle mundo und der rest des teams entschließt sich für champs die wenig oder kein cc haben?


----------



## Pente (30. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> der blogeintrag war wenn ich mich recht erinnere von hashinshin. so ganz wie er das vorhergesehen hat ist es aber nicht eingetroffen. man sieht immer noch darius , olaf, irelia, und ich denke auch demnächst einen jayce und xin top. dazu noch den sporadischen renekton/jax.
> gibt noch nicht mal soviel mehr bruiser für die toplane. der rest sind ap champs.
> tanks auf der toplane: shen, malphite, singed, cho gath
> davon sieht man meistens aber nur malph und shen.
> ...


Es gibt wesentlich mehr Bruiser / Tanks und ich hab auch schon die Meisten davon auf der Top-Lane gesehen.

*Top-Lane-Bruiser:*
Darius, Fiora, Gangplank, Hecarim(*), Irelia, Jarvan(*), Jax, Jayce, Lee Sin, Olaf, Pantheon, Renekton, Riven, Tryndamere, Wukong, Xin Zhao

*Utility-Tanks:*
Alistar, Amumu(**), Cho'Gath, Dr. Mundo, Galio, Garen, Jarvan(*), Malphite, Maokai(**), Nasus, Nautilus, Rammus(**), Sejuani(**), Shen, Shyvana, Singed, Skarner, Trundle, Udyr, Volibear, Warwick, Yorick

*Weitere beliebte Non-Bruiser-Top-Laner:*
Akali, Kayle, Kennen, Nunu, Rumble, Swain, Vladimir

* = hängt vom Built ab
** = nicht wirklich Top-Lane geeignet

Wie du siehst ist die Auswahl an Champions deutlich größer als in deiner Liste und auch die ECC am Wochenende haben das Thema mehr als nur bestätigt. Bruiser sind nach wie vor Early-/ Mid-Game-Champions. Natürlich hat man auch Bruiser gesehen und das wird auch in Zukunft so bleiben, die Leute müssen nur einfach mal begreifen, dass wenn sie Bruiser-Top spielen, sie ein Early-Game-Snowball-System spielen. Wenn sie ihren Early-Game Vorteil nicht nutzen und der Top-Lane-Bruiser nicht extrem snowballed, dann verlieren sie in 80% der Fälle das Spiel. Als Bruiser reicht es eben nicht 20 CS mehr zu farmen als sein Lane-Gegner, wenn dieser ein Tank ist oder ein Champion der ein höheres Utility-Potential hat als man selbst in Teamfights. Bruiser-Top ist gut, wenn man sehr aggressiv und dennoch kontrolliert spielen kann. Wenn es einem gelingt den Gegner oft zu töten und die Lane komplett zu zerstören, dann sollte man Bruiser spielen. Wer sich auf farmen konzentriert und in Teamfights sein Team beschützen und carrien will, der sollte Tank auf der Top-Lane spielen.


----------



## Oníshanu (30. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele meistens Malphite,Warwick oder Jarvan top, mit letzterem habe ich auch kein Problem den ein oder anderen kill mal abzustauben.Ich denke kommt auch ein wenig auf meinen Spielstil an der eher passiv/defensiv ist


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Es gibt wesentlich mehr Bruiser / Tanks und ich hab auch schon die Meisten davon auf der Top-Lane gesehen.
> 
> *Top-Lane-Bruiser:*
> Darius, Fiora, Gangplank, Hecarim(*), Irelia, Jarvan(*), Jax, Jayce, Lee Sin, Olaf, Pantheon, Renekton, Riven, Tryndamere, Wukong, Xin Zhao
> ...



mir ging es nicht darum jeden möglichen top aufzulisten sondern tatsächlich gespielte tops. und da bleibt von deiner utility tank liste nicht mehr viel übrig. zumal ich auch bei deinen toplanes ein paar mal gestutzt habe. etwa wenn du fiora, trynd und riven als bruiser bezeichnest.
es ging es auch nicht darum zu sagen das die these nicht stimmt, sondern das hashinshin das ganze extrem übertrieben hat , so wie jeden seiner blogs. der typ ist sehr emotional.
top lane ist definitiv aufgelockerter geworden, aber wirklich neu sind dort seit den buffs nur shen und malphite. alles andere wurde schon für nee ziemliche weile dort gespielt


----------



## Pente (30. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mir ging es nicht darum jeden möglichen top aufzulisten sondern tatsächlich gespielte tops. und da bleibt von deiner utility tank liste nicht mehr viel übrig. zumal ich auch bei deinen toplanes ein paar mal gestutzt habe. etwa wenn du fiora, trynd und riven als bruiser bezeichnest.
> es ging es auch nicht darum zu sagen das die these nicht stimmt, sondern das hashinshin das ganze extrem übertrieben hat , so wie jeden seiner blogs. der typ ist sehr emotional.
> top lane ist definitiv aufgelockerter geworden, aber wirklich neu sind dort seit den buffs nur shen und malphite. alles andere wurde schon für nee ziemliche weile dort gespielt


Fiora, Tryndamere und Riven sind Bruiser. Vom Item-Built her unterscheiden sie sich kaum von allen anderen Bruisern und sie haben das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen: sie sind Bruiser, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Malphite hat keinerlei Probleme gegen diese Champions auf der Lane und im späteren Spielverlauf ist seine Utility deutlich nützlicher als die der drei Bruiser. Dank Attackspeed-Slow, Q-Slow und Ultimate hält er seinen Carrys den Rücken frei und beschützt sie.

Zum Thema tatsächlich gespielte Tops:
wie gesagt, die habe ich ALLE schon Top-Lane spielen sehen und einige davon nicht einmal selten. Nautilus und Volibear z.B. sind enorm stark auf der Top-Lane und da sie dort auch wesentlich mehr Farm bekommen als im Jungle, erreichen sie sehr schnell den Punkt im Spiel an dem sie enorm tanky sind und für dein eigenes Team einfach nur noch nervig werden. Man kriegt sie kaum tot, aber ihr CC und ihre Fähigkeit die eigenen Carrys zu beschützen nervt ungemein.

Malphite / Shen sind alles andere als neu auf der Top-Lane. Sie wurden auch früher schon sehr oft gespielt, bevor das Atmogs-Built den Fokus auf die Bruiser versteift hat. Es geht auch nicht darum, dass Tanks die besseren Top-Laner sind, es geht darum, dass Leute einfach einen Champion picken und sich keine Gedanken darüber machen welche Aufgaben dieser Champion hat. Geschweige denn, dass sie darüber nachdenken würden in welchen Phasen des Spiels ihr Champion am stärksten ist, denn das sind die Phasen in denen sie selbst besonders glänzen müssen.

*Bruiser => Early- bis Mid-Game enorm gefährlich.* Wenn es ihnen da gelingt viele Kills zu holen, plays zu machen und zu snowballen hat das gegnerische Team massive Probleme je das Late-Game zu erreichen.
*Utility-Tanks => Starkes Mid- bis Late-Game, ganz schwaches Early.* Cho'Gath / Malphite / Shen usw sind enorm anfällig im Early-Game. Haben sie erst einmal Items wie Frozen Heart, ist ganz schnell Schluss mit lustig und die Teamfights gehen mehr und mehr zu ihren Gunsten aus.

Das ist die Kernaussage meines ersten Posts gewesen. Wenn jemand sagt "hey ich spiel Top-Lane, outfarme meinen Gegner ständig und dennoch verliere ich weil mein AD feeded", dann ist das immer nur die halbe Wahrheit. League of Legends ist und bleibt ein Teamspiel. Es verliert kein einzelner Spieler, sondern immer ein Team. Jeder der 5 Spieler ist in der Championselection anwesend und kann seinen Champion selbst wählen. Wer mit seinem Top-Lane Bruiser nur farmt und das ganze Early- / Mid-Game verpennt, der hat genauso Schuld an der Niederlage wie der AD Carry der 5 mal auf der Bot-Lane gestorben ist. Das ist einfach so. Natürlich machen Mitspieler Fehler und man kann auch nicht jedes Spiel gewinnen, aber ihr solltet aufhören über Fehler eurer Mitspieler nachzudenken / zu diskutieren. Der einzige der bei all euren Spielen immer dabei ist, seid ihr selbst und kein anderer! Das Einzige was euer eigenes Spiel verbessert ist über eure eigenen Fehler und euer Spiel nachzudenken. Was hättet ihr anders machen können? Wie hättet ihr das Game positiv beeinflussen können? DAS bringt euch weiter. Alles andere ist nichts als eine bequeme Ausrede.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2012)

trynd, riven und fiora unterscheiden sich von itembuild  genug um nicht als bruiser sondern als fighter durchzugehen. deren focus liegt mehr auf reinem damage als auf tanky dps
und um ehrlich zu sein finde ich auch nicht das malph und shen ein schwaches early haben. malph hat genug harrass um die meisten tops im early teilweise zu zonen.
und ja man sieht alles mal auf jeder lane, aber im comp. spiel sind es dennoch die paar von mir gennanten tops. und das sind zum guten teil immernoch bruiser. der blog von hashinshin ist da einfach übertrieben


----------



## Oníshanu (30. Juli 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Das ist die Kernaussage meines ersten Posts gewesen. Wenn jemand sagt "hey ich spiel Top-Lane, outfarme meinen Gegner ständig und dennoch verliere ich weil mein AD feeded", dann ist das immer nur die halbe Wahrheit. League of Legends ist und bleibt ein Teamspiel. Es verliert kein einzelner Spieler, sondern immer ein Team. Jeder der 5 Spieler ist in der Championselection anwesend und kann seinen Champion selbst wählen. Wer mit seinem Top-Lane Bruiser nur farmt und das ganze Early- / Mid-Game verpennt, der hat genauso Schuld an der Niederlage wie der AD Carry der 5 mal auf der Bot-Lane gestorben ist. Das ist einfach so. Natürlich machen Mitspieler Fehler und man kann auch nicht jedes Spiel gewinnen, aber ihr solltet aufhören über Fehler eurer Mitspieler nachzudenken / zu diskutieren. Der einzige der bei all euren Spielen immer dabei ist, seid ihr selbst und kein anderer! Das Einzige was euer eigenes Spiel verbessert ist über eure eigenen Fehler und euer Spiel nachzudenken. Was hättet ihr anders machen können? Wie hättet ihr das Game positiv beeinflussen können? DAS bringt euch weiter. Alles andere ist nichts als eine bequeme Ausrede.



Dann würde ich sagen müsste sich das Positioning meines Teams verbessern bzw wenn die Gegner ein besser positioniert sind als wir ist das auch egal wie erfolgreich ich oben war oder Mitte etc.
Ein guter gegnerischer Ad-Carry lässt sich in bevorstehenden Teamfights sehr weit nach hinten fallen und kommt erst nach dem ersten Schlagabtausch in den Kampf rein. Wenn das jetzt ein gefeedeter Kog/Vayne/Corki ist hab ich selbst als Tank im Lategame keine Chance mehr ganz zu schweigen von meinem Team, dass es nicht hinbekommt an ihn ranzukommen und schon zerlegt er das ganze Team.
Soll kein QQ sein das ist nur eine Bestandsaufnahme wie meine Games so laufen; und ja ich gebe Tips wer am besten gefocust werden sollte und wo sich das Team hinstellen sollte aber darauf hört keiner^^ SoloQ halt-jeder denkt er könnte es besser wissen.


----------



## Pente (30. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> trynd, riven und fiora unterscheiden sich von itembuild  genug um nicht als bruiser sondern als fighter durchzugehen. deren focus liegt mehr auf reinem damage als auf tanky dps
> und um ehrlich zu sein finde ich auch nicht das malph und shen ein schwaches early haben. malph hat genug harrass um die meisten tops im early teilweise zu zonen.
> und ja man sieht alles mal auf jeder lane, aber im comp. spiel sind es dennoch die paar von mir gennanten tops. und das sind zum guten teil immernoch bruiser. der blog von hashinshin ist da einfach übertrieben


Riven und Fiora die rein auf Schaden bauen? Nutzlos. Natürlich kann es funktionieren, aber wenn du schon mit kompetitivem Spiel kommst, dann sind wir an dem Punkt wo du sagen musst, dass auch du im kompetitivem Rahmen noch nie eine Full-Damage-Riven gesehen hast. Sie hält dafür einfach viel zu wenig aus. Melee ohne ein gewisses Niveau an defensiven Werten ist für gute AD-/AP-Carrys einfach nur Futter. Malphite hat im Vergleich zu den meisten Bruisern ein schwaches Early. Natürlich kommt es auf Runen und Masteries ein wenig an, aber im Grunde kannst du ihn am Anfang als Bruiser problemlos immer und immer wieder angreifen und über kurz oder lang verliert er den Trade auf jeden Fall. Für dauerhaften Q / E spamm fehlt dir meist der Manareg und wenn du den Manareg durch Runen / Masteries hast dann fehlt dir der Schaden. So oder so: Malphite verliert bis Ninja Tabi + Glacial Shroud oft viele seiner Trades gegen aggressive / offensive Bruiser. Sobald er allerdings Philo Stone, Ninja Tabi und Glacial hat, ist meist der Punkt für den Bruiser erreicht an dem er gegen Malphite alleine kaum noch etwas ausrichten kann.

Nochmal zum Thema Fighter: auch Irelia ist als Fighter eingestuft, ähnlich wie Xin Zhao und dennoch spielen die meisten beide Champions als Bruiser. Macht einfach wenig Sinn voll auf Schaden zu gehen. Tryn bildet ein wenig, dank seines Ultimates, die Ausnahme. Aber das trifft auch nicht auf jeden Tryndamere Spieler zu.



Oníshanu schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen müsste sich das Positioning meines Teams verbessern bzw wenn die Gegner ein besser positioniert sind als wir ist das auch egal wie erfolgreich ich oben war oder Mitte etc.
> Ein guter gegnerischer Ad-Carry lässt sich in bevorstehenden Teamfights sehr weit nach hinten fallen und kommt erst nach dem ersten Schlagabtausch in den Kampf rein. Wenn das jetzt ein gefeedeter Kog/Vayne/Corki ist hab ich selbst als Tank im Lategame keine Chance mehr ganz zu schweigen von meinem Team, dass es nicht hinbekommt an ihn ranzukommen und schon zerlegt er das ganze Team.
> Soll kein QQ sein das ist nur eine Bestandsaufnahme wie meine Games so laufen; und ja ich gebe Tips wer am besten gefocust werden sollte und wo sich das Team hinstellen sollte aber darauf hört keiner^^ SoloQ halt-jeder denkt er könnte es besser wissen.


Tips wer gefokust wird? Naja in den meisten Spielen kommen dann kluge Sprüche wie "wieso fokusen alle den Tank und nicht den AD Carry?" ... Ein weiterer Punkt den leider nur wenige verstehen. Natürlich sind die AP / AD Carrys die Ziele mit der höchsten Priorität, aber wenn ich, um sie zu erreichen, durch das gesamte gegnerische Team laufen muss, dann ist es das nicht wert. Dann stirbt man nämlich noch bevor man den Carry erreicht. Das FIFO (first in first out) ist i.d.R. der beste Fokus. Wenn deine Mitspieler Hirn haben und wissen wie sie ihre Champions zu bauen haben und welche Fähigkeiten sie wann nutzen müssen, dann ist es auch kein Problem binnen Sekunden einen Tank zu schmelzen der in die Gruppe engaged. Sobald die gegnerischen Carrys in Reichweite sind wechselt man gemeinsam das Target, bis dahin ist meist der Tank tot oder kurz davor. M5 hat diese Taktik übrigens perfektioniert. Sie catchen irgendeinen und den töten sie, egal welcher Champion es ist. Wenn 5 Mann auf ihn einhauen stirbt er sowieso, oder er ist so angeschlagen, dass er fliehen muss und i.d.R. die anderen 4 Spieler der Gegner nicht mehr mit eingreifen werden.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2012)

riven komplett auf schaden ist dank ihres mit ad skalierenden schild sogar ziemlich gut. sicherlich findet sich da auch mal ein maw und ein ga, aber das reicht nicht für einen bruiser. und eine fiora die nicht pur auf schaden geht ist vielleicht nicht die stabilste glaskanone, aber eine bruiser fiora ist noch nutzloser. kein schaden und keine utility.
btw. mit malph würde ich auf toplane nicht unbedingt immer ninjas/mercs bauen, wenn man seine lane gewinnt sollte man ruhig auch zu sorcs greifen.

letztendlich ist mir das auch wurst, ich wollte nicht dir widersprechen sondern dem blogeintrag.


----------



## Pente (1. August 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> und eine fiora die nicht pur auf schaden geht ist vielleicht nicht die stabilste glaskanone, aber eine bruiser fiora ist noch nutzloser. kein schaden und keine utility.



Noch nutzloser kann eine Fiora gar nicht sein: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie war mit weitem Abstand letzter im Schaden trotz Voll-Schadens-Built, einfach nur weil sie instant umgefallen ist. Einen Melee der weder einen guten Escape-Spell noch einen CC Spell hat voll auf Schaden zu spielen ist einfach nicht sinnvoll.  Klar kann man damit auch seine Lane-Snowballen und Carryn, die Frage ist nur wie oft das passiert.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. August 2012)

Botgames machen mir ab sofort Angst: http://i.imgur.com/gMqWe.jpg


----------



## Oníshanu (1. August 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Noch nutzloser kann eine Fiora gar nicht sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Typ hat auch 59W/65L in Ranked's und spielt AP Carry's mit Mejais...


----------



## floppydrive (2. August 2012)

Trotzdem ist Fiora ein Bruiser und ist mit anderen Build immer ein CoinFlip


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2012)

das der typ so abgestunken hat sagt aber nichts über die effektivität von bruiser fiora aus. warum sollte man denn bruiser fiora spielen? wie du bereits gesagt hast fiora hat kein cc oder escape, einzig ihr schaden bleibt ihr. ist sonst auch unter yi syndrom bekannt. beide sind ein all or nothing fall. sie müssen auf dmg gebaut werden. die krux dabei ist, dass das derzeitige meta solche champs nicht zulässt. melee glascannonen ist halt ein konzept das nicht aufgeht

edit: ahramanyu gehörte also auch zu denen die gestern probleme mit ihren isp bezüglich lol hatten^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. August 2012)

Aktuell haben sich die Probleme beruhigt, brauche nicht mehr umbedingt eine VPN-Verbidnung. Aber naja, abwarten und Tee trinken. In der Zeit kann ich neue Chamions in Botgames testen, die zu 50% starten.

Zu Fiora: Würde sie wohl auch als Glaßkanone spielen, mit einem GA um Exhaust zu countern. Aber ist das nicht sowieso vom restlichen Team abhängig, wie stark tanky man baut?


----------



## Pente (2. August 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Fiora ein Bruiser und ist mit anderen Build immer ein CoinFlip


That's the point.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> das der typ so abgestunken hat sagt aber nichts über die effektivität von bruiser fiora aus. warum sollte man denn bruiser fiora spielen? wie du bereits gesagt hast fiora hat kein cc oder escape, einzig ihr schaden bleibt ihr. ist sonst auch unter yi syndrom bekannt. beide sind ein all or nothing fall. sie müssen auf dmg gebaut werden. die krux dabei ist, dass das derzeitige meta solche champs nicht zulässt. melee glascannonen ist halt ein konzept das nicht aufgeht


Das stimmt einfach nicht. Ich hab schon einige Bruiser-Fioras gesehen und die haben alle mehr Schaden gemacht, denn auch bei Melee-"Glaskanonen" gilt: ein toter Champion macht gar keinen Schaden! Und genau das ist der Grund weswegen man derzeit i.d.R. mit jedem Melee mehr auf Bruiser als auf Glaskanone baut. Natürlich gibt es Games wo man früh schon ein paar Kills auf der Toplane bekommt als Fiora und dann entschließt man sich dazu, um noch mehr zu Snowballen, auf noch mehr Schaden zu setzen. Aber dennoch für Late-Game und Teamfights wird immer wieder auf alt bewährte Bruiser-Items zurück gegriffen. Denn Fiora ohne Def-Items ist, wie oben geposted, einfach nichts wert und da kommt auch kein bißchen Schaden bei rum, weil sie praktisch sofort tot ist. Ein Stun und sie fällt im Teamfight um, noch bevor sie ihr Ultimate nutzen kann.


@Ahra: natürlich ist ein Built immer abhängig vom eigenem und gegnerischem Team. Aber aktuell ist einfach kein Platz für Melee-Glaskanonen. Sie sind im Late-Game einfach nichts mehr Wert.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2012)

es bleibt die frage warum ich bruiser fiora spielen sollte? wenn man einen bruiser will spielt man einfach nicht fiora. dazu kommt das ich mich gerade mal umgesehen habe, ich habe keinen guide gefunden der auch nur in den optionalen itembuild bruiser empfiehlt. es hat einfach keine synergy mit fioras skills.

edit: btw, hatte nochjemand vorhin kurz die möglichkeit diana zu kaufen?


----------



## tonygt (2. August 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> es bleibt die frage warum ich bruiser fiora spielen sollte? wenn man einen bruiser will spielt man einfach nicht fiora. dazu kommt das ich mich gerade mal umgesehen habe, ich habe keinen guide gefunden der auch nur in den optionalen itembuild bruiser empfiehlt. es hat einfach keine synergy mit fioras skills.
> 
> edit: btw, hatte nochjemand vorhin kurz die möglichkeit diana zu kaufen?



Man spielt Fiora einfach nicht weil sie nicht in die Meta passt fertig aus ende.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2012)

eben das sag ich ja.


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2012)

Wenn ich Fiora spiele, kaufe ich normalerweise Black Cleaver und danach Warmogs. Mit diesem Build macht man ziemlich viel Schaden und man überlebt auch leichter. Dank dem hohen attack speed sind die Stacks schnell auf dem Gegner und zusammen mit den Runen und Masteries wird die Rüstung sehr stark verringert.
Sie passt eigentlich schon in die aktuelle Meta, man muss sie nur richtig spielen und nicht gecountered werden.


----------



## Oníshanu (2. August 2012)

Ich bin kein Sklave des Metas.Ich spiele das worauf ich Lust habe egal was die anderen dann sagen. Klar halte ich mich an die Rollenverteilung aber den Champ such ich mir selbst aus.
Meistens verstummen die Heuler dann urplötzlich am Ergebnisbildschirm wenn ich mit guten Stats daherkomme...


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

mundo mitte


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2012)

Gerade ne schöne win streak im normal + team ranked




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (3. August 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Sklave des Metas.Ich spiele das worauf ich Lust habe egal was die anderen dann sagen. Klar halte ich mich an die Rollenverteilung aber den Champ such ich mir selbst aus.
> Meistens verstummen die Heuler dann urplötzlich am Ergebnisbildschirm wenn ich mit guten Stats daherkomme...



Aber auch nur wenns funzt wenns nicht klapt wirst du kaputt geflamt ^^
An sich spricht ja nichts dagegen mal Meta unkonforme Champs zu spielen nur ham sich die Leute bei der Meta schon was gedacht, da die Meta ja nicht irgendwo her kommt weil die Leute gerne bestimmte Champs spielen, sondern weil Gegner angefangen haben bestimmte Taktiken zu spielen die die alte Meta ausgehebelt haben oder viele Champs so gebufft verändert whatever wurden das bestimmte Champs sich halt einfach durchsetzten und anderen halt verlieren. 
Wies auf der Top ist weiß ich nicht kann dir nicht sagen worauf es da ankommt, aber Midlane ist z.b. derzeit Push Lane geworden man versucht sich zu killen solang man die Lane noch net schnell durchpushen kann danach wirds aber meist so das die Wave schnell gecleart wird und dann Wraiths oder Wolf Camp gemacht wird oder geroamt wird. Wenn du da Champs spielst die man out pushen kann wirst du gegen gleichwertige Leute automatisch behind fallen und musst dich hier der Meta beugen weil du sonst verlierst, irgendwann wird sich das sicherlich wieder ändern und andere Taktiken werden gespielt aber das Problem an nicht der Meta folgen ist halt schlicht und ergreifend das du von guten Leute viel leichter auszuspielen bist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. August 2012)

Also den neuen Cho hätten sie wirklich nicht legendary machen müssen. Die neuen Skins sehen alle klasse aus, das hätte locker auch als normaler Skin durchgehen können.

Egal... ich hoffe nur, dass der angekündigte Battlecast Kog'Maw nicht zu lange braucht


----------



## Oníshanu (4. August 2012)

Battlecast Skarner wird wohl als nächstes kommen.
Als Legendary zählt er wohl(z.T.) auch deswegen weil er alternative Sounds hat,u.A. sein W und sein Dance ähnlich wie Gentleman Cho'gath


----------



## tear_jerker (5. August 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Battlecast Skarner wird wohl als nächstes kommen.
> Als Legendary zählt er wohl(z.T.) auch deswegen weil er alternative Sounds hat,u.A. sein W und sein Dance ähnlich wie Gentleman Cho'gath



riot hat keinen festen standard für legendaries. sie machen das nach "gefühl". insgeheim ärgern sie sich bestimmt das sie battlecast urgot nicht auch legendary gemacht haben (was ihnen keiner verübelt hätte, der skin ist awesome)


----------



## tonygt (5. August 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> riot hat keinen festen standard für legendaries. sie machen das nach "gefühl". insgeheim ärgern sie sich bestimmt das sie battlecast urgot nicht auch legendary gemacht haben (was ihnen keiner verübelt hätte, der skin ist awesome)



Wobei man schon ein gewisses Muster erkennen kann ich hab sofort gesagt der Cho Skin wird Legendary, während ich das beim Urgot Skin nicht vermutet habe. Neue Spells und Partikel Effekte sind inzwischen fast Standard aber komplett neue Animationen und viele kleine Effekte deuten deutlich auf nen Legendary hin.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. August 2012)

hätte ich vor strangelthorn morganna auch gesagt 
aber du hast recht, man kanns ganz gut an neuen voiceovers festmachen.


----------



## tonygt (6. August 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hätte ich vor strangelthorn morganna auch gesagt
> aber du hast recht, man kanns ganz gut an neuen voiceovers festmachen.



Joa bei dem Morg Skin dachte ich auch erst das wird nen Legendary, wobei der Morg Skin mit einer der Skins waren seitdem fast jeder neue Skin auch neue Animationen hat


----------



## Oníshanu (6. August 2012)

Es wäre echt mal schön wenn die Techniker hinschreiben könnten WELCHEN Fehler sie identifiziert haben und beseitigt haben


----------



## Pente (7. August 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Es wäre echt mal schön wenn die Techniker hinschreiben könnten WELCHEN Fehler sie identifiziert haben und beseitigt haben


Hahaha wieso? Die Info bringt dir doch sowieso nichts.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. August 2012)

sie bringt nichts im sinne von "ich kann dadurch an der situation nichts ändern" aber wenn man den gleichen fehler jedesmal sieht wenn die server abschmieren dann könnte man sich fragen warum gerade immer dieser fehler 

edit: war der tournament code bei freien spielen schon immer da?


----------



## Oníshanu (7. August 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Hahaha wieso? Die Info bringt dir doch sowieso nichts.



Nur interessenhalber, ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Nur interessenhalber, ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik




Eben, bringt dir doch sowieso nichts.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. August 2012)

buffed verlost IP-Boosts. bei den wenigen leuten die sich hier für lol interessieren hoffe ich doch unter den 100 zu sein ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. August 2012)

Hab auch teilgenommen. =<

Und, durfte schon mit Diana spielen? Einer meiner Team-Kollegen hat sie aktuell als Jungler libe gewonnen, scheint Spaß zu machen.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. August 2012)

Katarina remake kam ja mal plötzlich oO
sie verliert zwar ihren gw effekt beim early harrass, aber dafür hat sie eine weitere burstfähigkeit und ihr e hat den bonuseffekt vom ehemaligen w jetzt immer. eigentlich ein sehr gutes passiv nur leider konnte man es nie wirklich nutzen. der neue procc von blades klingt auch sehr gut.


----------



## Wohltat (10. August 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> buffed verlost IP-Boosts. bei den wenigen leuten die sich hier für lol interessieren hoffe ich doch unter den 100 zu sein ^^



Link? =D

*edit*

Gerade gegoogled. Schon abgelaufen. Mist!


----------



## Oníshanu (11. August 2012)

Die Garen-Änderungen gefallen mir bis auf die Verkürzung des Silence, das nerft ihn leider ziemlich im Early Game. Trotzdem ist er jetzt im Late endlich besser geworden


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. August 2012)

> buffed verlost IP-Boosts.



Hab keinen gewonnen.

Dafür gewinn ich die Spiele jetzt wieder. Praktisch wenn der Rechner nicht mehr abstürtzt. =)

Muss mir nurnoch angewöhnen die Items mit Use Effekt auch zu benutzen, wenn ich sie habe.

Is wichtig wenn man nur support spielt. xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. August 2012)

Neue lose streak von 11 normals. Mal schauen ob es den letzten Rekord bricht.

12/12 verloren, hatten 4 jungler


----------



## Kith85 (13. August 2012)

Freu mich schon tierrisch auf Rengar das wird nen geiler hero 

(Naja bis er dem istnichtmehrneunerf erhält^^)


----------



## tear_jerker (14. August 2012)

fährt einer von euch zur gamescom? wenn ja könnte er mir einen riot graves code mitbringen?


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. August 2012)

Mal schauen wie viele man da bekommen kann.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. August 2012)

Syndra (kassadins Tochter) ist auf der Gamescom spielbar.
sie scheint recht interessante mechaniken zu haben. mit ihrer q lässt sie in einem areal eine sphere erscheinen welche aoe schaden nach kurzem delay verursacht. mit ihren anderen skills kann sie nun die sphere greifen und werfen sowie wegstoßen, was sie auch mit minions machen kann.
so interessant die mechaniken auch sind, so langweilig empfand ich die grafische darstellung der skills. etwas was mich auch bei zyra schon etwas gestölrt hat :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2012)

Nach der GC erstmal bisschen LoL zum Chillen. Erst 5 queues dodgen wegen trolls, dann 2 Spiele mit jeweils 3 trollen (waren zu zweit angemeldet). In jedem Spiel 1 leaver mindestens. Das Spiel ist echt gerecht.

edit: wieder verloren. Streak hält an.

edit: wieder verloren.

5 lose streak. Champion Shen. Lane gewonnen: immer
Taktik: AD Carry shielden und mit taunt beschützen.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Apropo verloren,ich finds schade das SK verloren hat ...scheiß M5


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2012)

Kevin hat das zweite Spiel echt versaut mMn. Erst dieser Yorick firstpick, dann der blue reset am Start und dann das fb.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. August 2012)

sk gamings gesamte performance im finale war sehr arm. war richtig enttäuscht solch ein finale auf der gc gesehen zu haben. btw ich hab autogramme von nika und morello


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2012)

Wer braucht Autogramme? Ich wollte einen Teemo Hut !!!!


----------



## tear_jerker (20. August 2012)

den wollte ich auch, ich hab ewig vor dem riot stand versucht einen zu bekommen. ich habe sämtliche rioter gefragt die mir über den weg liefgen (nika, phreak, morello, meddler, demorphic udn noch ein paar weniger bekannte) aber keiner wollte einen direkt raus rücken >.<
naja, habe wenigstens 3x5€ paysafe karten bekommen sowie 3 mal riot graves und 6 mal full metal rammus. dazu noch 2 eintrittskarten mit denen man auch nochmal skins freischalten können müsste


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

ich habn foto von oce mit unterschrift


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2012)

Ich freu mich so für Ocelote, den Sieg hat er sich verdient.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8I-6uf3VIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pente (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich habn foto von oce mit unterschrift


Gz :-)



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich freu mich so für Ocelote, den Sieg hat er sich verdient.


Sie haben es alle 5 mehr als verdient. Sie haben sehr hart für diesen Erfolg gearbeitet


----------



## tear_jerker (21. August 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Sie haben es alle 5 mehr als verdient. Sie haben sehr hart für diesen Erfolg gearbeitet



aber wo war dieses team im finale?
clg.eu schien in diesem turnier leider nicht ganz in form gewesen zu sein. bzw sagen wir mal so, froggen hat nicht so hard gecarried^^ btw: forellennlord hat sich bei mir einen platz unter den besten ap mids verdient. mit einem anderen team könnte forellenlord sicherlich noch mehr erreichen


----------



## Pente (21. August 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> aber wo war dieses team im finale?
> clg.eu schien in diesem turnier leider nicht ganz in form gewesen zu sein. bzw sagen wir mal so, froggen hat nicht so hard gecarried^^ btw: forellennlord hat sich bei mir einen platz unter den besten ap mids verdient. mit einem anderen team könnte forellenlord sicherlich noch mehr erreichen


Naja der Unterschied ist ganz simpel: M5 und SK haben in den letzten 1 1/2 Wochen täglich miteinander trainiert. CLG.eu war auf das aggressive Spiel von SK im ersten Game nicht vorbereitet. CLGs eigener Fehler denn SK hat 1:1 das Gleiche gemacht wie im Spiel gegen ACER. Selben Picks, selbe Taktik. Sie hätten es wissen müssen, hätten sie einfach nur die Spiele gegen ACER richtig angeschaut. Aber ich denke sie waren da auch einfach etwas zu überheblich im ersten Spiel. Was ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen kann, denn als SK im Finale der SK Trophy M5 mit 2:0 besiegt hat, hatte Wickd mich in Skype gebeten ihm die VODs der Spiele zu schicken, was ich auch getan hab. Grundlegend hätte CLG also wissen müssen, dass SKs neues Lineup enorm stark geworden ist in der kurzen Zeit. Ich denke das Fazit von CLG.eu der VODs war "ok M5 hat stark abgebaut". Sie haben es missinterpretiert und SK unterschätzt. Der Druck im zweiten Game war dann schon so enorm hoch, dass sie einfach sehr viele kleine Fehler gemacht haben und auch dieses Game verloren.

M5 hatte den riesen Vorteil, dass sie wirklich sehr viel gegen SK in letzter Zeit gespielt haben. Die Matches waren allesamt sehr spannend und unterm Strich ziemlich ausgeglichen von den Ergebnissen her. Mal hat M5 dominiert, mal SK und mal waren sie gleichauf. Moscow 5 spielt einfach als Team / Einheit schon viel länger zusammen. Sie haben die Trainings besser nutzen können um sich auf SK einzustellen. Sie wussten was sie erwarten könnte. Hinzu kommt, dass im ersten Spiel Kevin schon ohne Blue-Buff starten musste, weil er daran beinah gestorben wäre, d.h. die Lane-Swap-Taktik ging nicht mehr so auf wie sie das geplant hatten. Als wäre das nicht schon schlimm genug, haben sie auch noch Udyr für Diamondprox offen gelassen. Das sollte man nicht tun, schon gar nicht wenn man vor hat eine 2v1 Lane unten zu spielen. Sie haben Kevin einfach mit Level 3 getowerdived.

Alles in allem wirklich ein sehr sehr solides und gutes Spiel von M5. Sie haben ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht und das Training mit SK genutzt um sich perfekt vorzubereiten. SK kann auch mehr als zufrieden mit der Leistung sein. Sie haben sich so enorm verbessert in den letzten Wochen und sind absolut zu Recht zweiter in dem Turnier geworden.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. August 2012)

sk hat auf jeden fall sich den zweiten platz verdient, aber die finalspiele anzuschauen hat schon echt etwas weh getan. m5 hat im prinzip ihre earlygame comps ausgepackt mit denen sie berühmt geworden sind. ich bin mir sicher das das nicht gegen clg.eu geklappt hätte. sk aber schien damit nicht umgehen zu können.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. August 2012)

Eben 5er premade normal gegen Guardsman Bob gespielt. Er war Rengar und wir hatten nen Rengar. Unser Rengar hat Bob 12/0 gefeeded. Trotzdem haben wir am Ende gewonnen^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. August 2012)

Das Spiel hab ich gesehen, etwas schade für Bob. Kein Jungle-Control von Bobs Team und gegen Ende war es nur noch ein Warten darauf, wen Blitz als nächstes gegriffen bekommt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. August 2012)

Ja war eher schlecht, dass er 16 von 19 kills seines teams hatte. Trotz fed ging er sau schnell down und wenn er mich gejumped hat bin ich einfach mit arcane shift oder flash weg und wir sind 5v1 auf ihn gebasht. Sein team war nicht wirklich gut.

Edit: Replay

Wow, LoL Recorder ist ja krass geworden. Das ist ja genauso wie wenn man spectated, viel besser als früher.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. August 2012)

arcade sona ist pax only, so ein scheiß


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2012)

Wo/wann ist die PAX?


----------



## tear_jerker (23. August 2012)

in seattle am 31.8. bis glaube 3.9. 

edit:
hab mich geirrt, sie wird doch im store sein  riot sei dank denn der skin sieht echt viel zu gut aus um ihn nur an die wenigen ammis zu verteilen


----------



## skyline930 (26. August 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sk hat auf jeden fall sich den zweiten platz verdient, aber die finalspiele anzuschauen hat schon echt etwas weh getan. m5 hat im prinzip ihre earlygame comps ausgepackt mit denen sie berühmt geworden sind. ich bin mir sicher das das nicht gegen clg.eu geklappt hätte. sk aber schien damit nicht umgehen zu können.



Ja, das stimmt, obwohl ich für M5 bin, hätte ich SK den Sieg auch gegönnt, aber verglichen mit den Spielen davor hatte man das Gefühl ein anderes SK spielt. Schade für SK, trotzdem gut gespielt!

Feststellung des Tages: Ich gewinne Rankeds! :O


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Ich mag M5 nicht


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. August 2012)

Mal wieder alle Spiele verloren heute.

Nachdem Vlad 0/6 gegen Darius steht mit 3 Dorans Shield: "They all build dorans shield on vlad look mlg noobs im out byebye noobs"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. August 2012)

hab mir Nautilus geholt. Cooler Char.

Hab nen Blitzcrank im Jungle zu tode gekitet. (Von deren blue bis zu unserem mit 5% hp überlebt)

Sprich: Bis meine Ulti da war ^^


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2012)

_Gibt's irgend ne Möglichkeit an seinen LoL-Account zu kommen, wenn man die Email-Adresse nichtmehr weiss? Bzw..kann ich die irgendwo sehen bzw. finden? Irgendwie weiss ich nichtmehr welche Mail-Adresse ich hab bzw. hatte..o_o_


----------



## tear_jerker (31. August 2012)

passwortwiederherstellung benutzen. entweder wird sie dir da gesagt oder sie schicken es an deine email adresse. dann kannste alle durchgucken wo die email angekommen ist


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2012)

_Das ist ja das Problem..ich weiss meinen Namen und die Geheimfrage..aber nicht welche Email-Adresse ich da hatte..das ist ja das Problem..das PW für die Email-Adresse hab ich..aber nicht welche Email das ist..hab schon alles möglich ausprobiert.. :-|_


----------



## tear_jerker (31. August 2012)

dann am besten den support anschreiben und so versuchen deine email zu ändern


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2012)

_Und wo find ich das? Wurde aus der LoL-Seite noch nie schlau.. _

_Danke für die Hilfe.. ;-)_


----------



## tear_jerker (31. August 2012)

direkt neben dem login feld, aber warte, hier haste den link zum formular 
https://support.leagueoflegends.com/anonymous_requests/new


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2012)

_Sorry..war irgendwie zu blöd dafür..danke dir..na mal schauen was da rauskommt.. :-)_


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GA85IsVR6Zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



have fun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. September 2012)

wie sich gerade die gesamte dota community darauf stürzt das Riot angeblich für s3 den teams gesagt hat sie dürfen nur in deren liga moitspielen wenn sie dafür ihre dota und hon teams aufgeben.
das alles wurde ins rollen gebracht vom EG epsorts manager. dabei ist EG (nicht epik gamer, sondern evil genuises) nicht mal wirklich in lol vertreten. dieser hat das  oben genannte behauptet ohne beweise udn sämtlich lol abgeneigten epsorts organisationen stimmen ind en chor mit ein, "man hätte ja gehört" ^^


----------



## Oníshanu (6. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> have fun



Arcade Sona hätte ich auch gerne^^


----------



## Pente (7. September 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wie sich gerade die gesamte dota community darauf stürzt das Riot angeblich für s3 den teams gesagt hat sie dürfen nur in deren liga moitspielen wenn sie dafür ihre dota und hon teams aufgeben.
> das alles wurde ins rollen gebracht vom EG epsorts manager. dabei ist EG (nicht epik gamer, sondern evil genuises) nicht mal wirklich in lol vertreten. dieser hat das  oben genannte behauptet ohne beweise udn sämtlich lol abgeneigten epsorts organisationen stimmen ind en chor mit ein, "man hätte ja gehört" ^^


Ist aber ne Lüge ;-)


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Ist aber ne Lüge ;-)



das ist mir klar. Ist halt schon auffallend das genau die sich zu Wort melden die in der LoL Szene nicht wirklich vertreten sind. ich habs auch schon an anderer stelle geschrieben, aber wenn Riot ja angeblich solch eine Klausel im Vertrag haben soll, wieso kann dann Scoot besagten vertrag nicht als beweis posten?
Und ich glaube kaum das wenn Riot soetwas mit epsortsfirmen bespricht, sie da keine NDA unterschreiben lassen.

edit: grad nen link zum twitter account von dignitas odee gefunden. er lässt die ganze blase platzen


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. September 2012)

Eben im Spiel mit 2 Freunden: Mitte TF fängt ab lvl 1 wegen gescheitertem Invade an zu flamen und hört nicht mehr auf (sehr hartes flaming) gegen mich, weil ich alleine in den Busch bin und Zyra verjagt hatte. Dann spielen wir bot 6:0 gegen Vayne, die nach 5 Minuten lvl 1 war und total aus dem Spiel war. Bei 10/4 ragequittet TF und wir verlieren ein 100% win game.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. September 2012)

Jo ich find es immer Schade das sich einige Spieler nicht auf das wesentliche konzentrieren können.

Ragequits sollten härter bestraft werden. Is nur halt schwer nachzuweisen, ob nicht doch nur seine Inet Leitung abgekackt ist.

Und ich glaub auch nicht das Roit alle reports so bearbeiten kann, dass jeder eine "gerechte" Strafe bekommt.




Spiele wieder mehr Lulu. Finds cool das man sie jetzt auf Tunieren öfter sieht als noch zu beginn.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2012)

Ich würde mir gerne Jayce kaufen, warte aber noch die ~2 Wochen ab, bis er im Sale ist  Ich muss sparsamer mit meinen RP umgehen.


----------



## Oníshanu (15. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne Jayce kaufen, warte aber noch die ~2 Wochen ab, bis er im Sale ist  Ich muss sparsamer mit meinen RP umgehen.



Er ist auf jeden Fall extrem spaßig zum spielen kann ich nur sagen


----------



## tear_jerker (15. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne Jayce kaufen, warte aber noch die ~2 Wochen ab, bis er im Sale ist  Ich muss sparsamer mit meinen RP umgehen.



macht sau spaß, aber warte lieber noch etwas, auf pbe sind schon nerfs für ihn, sogar ziemlich starke nerfs. er bekommt scalina mana costs auf sein e, also den knockback mit %schaden und seine accelration get.  aufm live sinds 40 mana auf jedem rang. auf dem pbe kommen für jeden skilllvl 10 mana hinzu.
mag sich nicht unbedingt nach viel anhören, ist aber durchaus hart. normal hat man als jayce r>e>q>w gelevelt. nun muss man auch bedenken das mit dem mana costs vom e auch die e>q kombo zum poken deutlich teuer wird sofern man e zu erst maxed.
schätze mit den nerfs wollen sie jayce mehr entscheidungen abverlangen. entweder ich lös die manaprobleme (sprich ein philo) und geh eher tanky oder aber ich stell die skill prio um und bleibe mehr ranged.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2012)

Ja, habe ich heute schon gesehen. Obwohl Jayce in Hammerform passiv Mana bekommt, ist das nicht besonders viel denke ich. Viable bleibt er aber bestimmt trotzdem.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. September 2012)

man last hitted mit dem hammer allerdings nicht wirklich. außer man ist so gefeeded das man den gegner schon in hammerform zonen kann^^
ich persönlich hab es bisher auch nicht geskillt bevor ich nicht musste.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. September 2012)

ich bin erstaunt das pente noch gar keinen artikel über Oces Sponsoring Vertrag gelinkt hat^^


----------



## Oníshanu (19. September 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich bin erstaunt das pente noch gar keinen artikel über Oces Sponsoring Vertrag gelinkt hat^^



Soweit ich es verstanden habe wird nur Oce gesponsort nicht SK


----------



## tear_jerker (19. September 2012)

ist richtig, aber Oce ist ja SK mitglied und pente ja auch auch einen Artikel über Oce geschrieben und nicht gesamt SK


----------



## Pente (19. September 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich bin erstaunt das pente noch gar keinen artikel über Oces Sponsoring Vertrag gelinkt hat^^


Sollte ich? Ich mein für e-Sport an sich, League of Legends und Carlos ist das wirklich eine tolle Sache, aber was soll ich da groß darüber schreiben? Ist ein stinknormaler Werbevertrag


----------



## tear_jerker (19. September 2012)

nee bloß nicht^^ ich versteh sowieso nicht warum gerade Oce den bekommen hat, aber schön für esports das die buchmacher da langsam einsteigen


----------



## Pente (20. September 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nee bloß nicht^^ ich versteh sowieso nicht warum gerade Oce den bekommen hat, aber schön für esports das die buchmacher da langsam einsteigen


Naja ist relativ easy. Carlos hat 111.000 Facebook-Likes. Vergleich das mal mit den anderen LoL Pro-Gamern. HotshotGG hat ca 45.000, Dyrus hat 58.000, Reginald hat 23.000, Saintvicious hat 31.000 usw usw usw ... Denke das beantwortet weswegen eine Firma auf die Werbewirkung von Oce setzt


----------



## tear_jerker (20. September 2012)

hmm, ziemlicher unterschied. 
Aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum die Leute grad auf Oce abfahren.


----------



## Kremlin (20. September 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hmm, ziemlicher unterschied.
> Aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum die Leute grad auf Oce abfahren.



er entertained wie ein könig. 

s. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tWUHwHFRGB8

soviel dazu


----------



## tear_jerker (20. September 2012)

naja, geschmäcker sind wohl verschieden


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2012)

Kremlin schrieb:


> er entertained wie ein könig.
> 
> s. http://www.youtube.c...d&v=tWUHwHFRGB8
> 
> soviel dazu



haha wie geil 
Nymph : What are you doing ? 
Oce : DANCING


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2012)

_Kann man AP Shaco eigentlich "gut" also..nutzvoll irgendwo spielen? Ich troll so gern in den Büschen an den Wraiths usw. auf Level 2..hab auch mal ne Zeitlang ganz gut Mitte mit ihm und Bot mit Blitzcrank gemacht..würde mich mal interessieren._

_Rede übrigends von normalen Games..nicht Ranked.._

_Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (26. September 2012)

ohh Painshkes nein ist er leider nicht - da bringt es ap teemo mehr, leider ...  was du mal ausprobieren musst ist pantheon mit ner annie aufer top


----------



## tear_jerker (26. September 2012)

auf aram könntest du ap shaco spielen. ansonsten ist er suboptimal für jede teamkomp.
@h20
ap teemo ist der nächste sleeper op champ. einzig was ihm fehlt ist die teamfightpräsenz


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

SoloQ ist so frustrierend. Es ist scheissegal wie gut man ist, man kann ohne Glück keine elo bekommen. Man kann vielleicht 1/10 spielen wirklich carrien (wenn man sehr viel besser ist als die gegner), aber das ändert insgesamt nichts an der elo. 90% luck.


----------



## Pente (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> SoloQ ist so frustrierend. Es ist scheissegal wie gut man ist, man kann ohne Glück keine elo bekommen. Man kann vielleicht 1/10 spielen wirklich carrien (wenn man sehr viel besser ist als die gegner), aber das ändert insgesamt nichts an der elo. 90% luck.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich habe bereits mit sehr vielen Top-Spielern über dieses Thema geredet und es hat wirklich nur sehr wenig mit Glück zu tun. Alle High-Elo Spieler schaffen es immer und immer wieder mit einem neuen Account hoch zu kommen, egal wo dieser startet. Ich gebe dir in einem Punkt recht: man hat immer mal ein Spiel in dem einer AFK geht, leaved, feeded, raged usw. das lässt sich nicht vermeiden, aber ob man gewinnt oder verliert hängt primär wirklich von der eigenen Einstellung ab. Du musst dir einer Sache bewusst werden: in all deinen Solo-Queue Games bist du die einzige Konstante. Du bist der einzige Spieler der immer da ist. Du bist der Spieler der immer zu 100% top fit sein muss, denn auf alle anderen kannst du dich nicht verlassen, d.h. wenn du dich nicht fit oder gut fühlst an einem Tag, dann melde erst gar nicht an.

Wenn du dauerhaft dein Elo pushen willst gibt es mehrere Punkte die du beachten musst:

*1.) Nicht sterben*
Das klingt verdammt einfach, nicht wahr? Ist aber gar nicht so leicht wie man denkt. Jeder kennt das: 10 Minuten im Spiel sind vorbei, der Gegner führt 5:0. Das drückt die Moral in deinem Team und macht es sehr schwer die Mitspieler zu motivieren und ihnen klar zu machen, dass das Spiel noch nicht verloren ist. Jeder Tod deines Champions ist nicht mehr als ein Versagen deinerseits. Klingt hart, ist aber die Wahrheit. Jeder Spieler der nachdem sein Champion gestorben ist in den Chat schreibt "OMG WHY DON'T YOU SAY MISS?", macht nichts weiter als sein eigenes Versagen zu rechtfertigen. Jeder Spieler hat eine Minimap, jeder Spieler kann diese nutzen um zu sehen wenn ein Gegner fehlt. Es ist kein Hexenwerk zu erkennen wann Spieler miss sind und somit die Gefahr auf einen Hinterhalt hoch ist. Jeder Tod in deiner Statistik ist ein Punkt den du besser machen hättest können während dem Spiel. Einzige Ausnahme: wenn du stirbst für einen "guten Zweck", d.h. du opferst dich um Nashor zu stehlen (Vorsicht! Sich für den Dragon zu opfern lohnt sich nur früh im Spiel!!!). Ein weiterer "guter Zweck" wäre wenn durch deinen Tod ein Großteil des gegnerischen Teams stirbt (im Idealfall alle), auch dann hätte es sich gelohnt. Ansonsten gilt: jeder Tod ist ein Versagen deinerseits und nicht der Fehler deines Teams!

*2.) Nutze die Minimap*
Auch dieser Punkt klingt deutlich einfacher als er ist. Ich unterstelle einfach einmal, dass gut 90% aller Spieler die Minimap wirklich nutzen und immer und immer wieder während des Spiels drauf kucken. Aber nur die wenigsten verarbeiten / interpretieren die Information die ihnen die Map gibt auch wirklich richtig. Hierfür gibt es wirklich unendlich viele Beispiele. Wenn man AD-Carry auf der Bot-Lane spielt und sieht, dass der gegnerische Jungler im oberen Wald / nähe der Top-Lane ist, kann man enorm viel Druck auf den eigenen Lane-Gegner aufbauen. Diesen zwingen unter dem eigenen Turm zu last-hitten, ihn zum zurück in die Base porten zwingen oder im Idealfall sogar ihn zu töten. Fehlt einer oder mehrere Spieler auf der Minimap gibt es keinen Grund, der es rechtfertigen würde mit seinem Champion einen Bereich der Karte zu betreten der für euch nicht einsehbar ist. Und damit meine ich wirklich absolut keinen Grund!!! Denn wenn ihr derjenige seid der in einen Busch läuft in dem bereits die Gegner auf euch warten, dann bringt uns dies wieder zu Punkt 1 zurück: NICHT STERBEN und wenn ihr sterbt ist es eure eigene Schuld! Nutzt die Minimap nicht nur um selbst sicher zu spielen, sondern macht eure Mitspieler mit Hilfe der Ping-Funktionen auf nahende Gefahren aufmerksam. Somit verhindert ihr den ein oder anderen Tod eurer Mitspieler.

*3.) Das Spiel ist nichts als simple Mathematik!*
MOBAs sind mechanisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, wenn man sie nun mit SC 2 u.d.g. vergleicht. Ihr habt vier Skills und nutzt diese optimaler Weise zur richtigen Zeit in der richtigen Reihenfolge (am besten mit Smart-Cast!). Zusammen mit den Summoner-Spells kommen wir auf 6 Fähigkeiten, das war's dann aber auch schon. Klar der ein oder andere Champion ist sicher mechanisch anspruchsvoller als andere, aber im großen und ganzen verlangt League of Legends euch deutlich weniger Micro / Fingerfertigkeit ab als StarCraft II es tut. Wenn League of Legends mechanisch also nicht so anspruchsvoll ist, was macht dann den Unterschied aus zwischen guten und schlechten Spielern? Gute Spieler rechnen und das währen dem gesamten Spiel! Kein Witz! Schaut einfach mal Spielern wie Scarra zu, er kommentiert seine Spiele eigentlich immer sehr gut und ausführlich. Er weiß zu jedem Zeitpunkt im Spiel wie viel Mana er hat und ob es reicht um die komplette Skill-Kombo auf einen Gegner zu wirken oder nicht. Selbiges weiß er auch von seinen Gegnern und genau dieses Wissen erlaubt euch in jeder Situation intuitiv die richtige Entscheidung zu fällen. Gehört ihr zu den Spielern die oft sagen "mist ich dachte es reicht für meine komplette Kombo!" oder "wow ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass er noch Mana hat um XX zu wirken"? Falls ja, dann wisst ihr woran ihr noch arbeiten müsst. League of Legends ist wirklich nicht mehr als simple Mathematik. Alle Aktionen in diesem Spiel sind nicht mehr als Mathe. Wenn ein guter Spieler Euch Ignite gibt und ihr mit dessen letztem Tick sterbt, dann ist das kein Glück. Zu wissen wie viel Schaden Ignite gesamt macht ist keine Kunst, es ist Mathe mehr nicht. Unmöglich? Nein! Ich meine das ernst. Gute Spieler wissen zu jedem Zeitpunkt ob ein Gegner sein Ultimate, Ignite, Flash oder was auch immer ready hat. Sie kennen die Cooldowns, Manakosten und Schadenszahlen. Natürlich können sich auch Pro-Gamer einmal irren, ohne Frage ansonsten wäre das Spiel ja auch totlangweilig. Aber je mehr man selbst weiß desto besser kann man eine Situation einschätzen und die richtige Entscheidung treffen.

*4.) Man braucht eine positive Einstellung*
Klingt für viele sicher unwichtig, aber dies ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte. Euer Mitspieler hat 0/3/0 nach nur 6 Minuten? Egal! Lasst euch dadurch unter keinen Umständen negativ beeinflussen. Wenn ihr nun beginnt mit "oh mein Gott, schon wieder ein Feeder im Team, das Spiel ist vorbei", dann werdet ihr das Spiel auch zu 100% verlieren! Beginnt nicht den Spieler zu beleidigen und unterbindet jegliche Art des Flamens eurer Teammates umgehend! Klingt ein wenig nach Kindergarten-Cop, nicht wahr? Und ja das ist es auch! Versucht stets eure Mitspieler zu motivieren oder aufzubauen wenn sie Fehler machen. Gebt ihnen ein gutes Gefühl mit auf den Weg. Wenn euer Mitspieler 0/3/0 hat, versucht ihm zu helfen, gebt ihm hilfreiche Tipps und baut ihn auf. Sagt Sachen wie "keine Angst wir können das locker noch gewinnen, beschützt mich in den Teamfights und tötet XY zuerst, dann haben wir gute Chancen die Teamfights für uns zu entscheiden". Setzt auf Fehler eurer Gegner! Behaltet immer im Hinterkopf, dass euer Gegnerteam auch aus Randoms besteht, d.h. auch die werden mal übermütig oder irgendwo leichtsinnig gecatched! Nutzt dieses Wissen, denn oftmals reicht es einen Gegner im Late-Game zu catchen und auszuschalten um das gesamte Game zu drehen oder gar zu gewinnen. Lasst euch nie zum Flamen verleiten und unterbindet unter allen Umständen jegliche Art von Flames und Diskussionen im Teamchat, denn durch Flamen und Argumentieren hat noch nie ein Spieler ein Spiel gewonnen! Immer freundlich bleiben, gute Tipps geben und nützliche Ansagen machen, das erhöht eure Chance zu gewinnen enorm. Wer mir nicht glaubt: schaut euch eure eigenen Spiele einfach mal mit LoL-Replays an und ihr werdet feststellen, dass ihr ab dem Moment in dem ihr nicht mehr ruhig und gelassen seid selbst vermehrt Fehler macht. Man selbst wird unkonzentriert und fokussiert sich nicht mehr auf das eigentliche Ziel.


Den Post würde ich gerne mit einem Zitat von Doublelift abschließen: "You don't play solo queue to make your team better, you do it to make yourself better." Nehmt euch dieses Zitat einfach mal zu Herzen. Hört auf über Fehler eurer Mitspieler nachzudenken, ihr verschwendet nur eure Zeit! Eure Mitspieler seht ihr meistens nie wieder! Beginnt über eure eigenen Fehler nachzudenken, hört auf euch Ausreden zu suchen für eure Fehler und beginnt damit wirklich aktiv daran zu arbeiten, dass ihr euch selbst verbessert! Wenn ihr das macht, dann werdet ihr sehen, dass ihr euch deutlich verbessert und euer Elo auch steigt. Natürlich gewinnt man nicht jedes Spiel, das steht außer Frage, aber wenn Top-Spieler von 1200 auf 2400 Elo kommen mit nur 3-4 Niederlagen, dann hat das wirklich nichts mit Glück zu tun!


----------



## tear_jerker (26. September 2012)

sind das nicht zitate aus deinem artikel fürs mobaheft?^^


----------



## Pente (26. September 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sind das nicht zitate aus deinem artikel fürs mobaheft?^^


Naja ist halt meine Meinung zu dem Thema. Hmm vielleicht sollte ich eine Artikel-Reihe machen über ELO / ELO Hell und Solo-Queue mit Profi-Spielern als "Gast".


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Den Post würde ich gerne mit einem Zitat von Doublelift abschließen: "You don't play solo queue to make your team better, you do it to make yourself better." Nehmt euch dieses Zitat einfach mal zu Herzen. Hört auf über Fehler eurer Mitspieler nachzudenken, ihr verschwendet nur eure Zeit! Eure Mitspieler seht ihr meistens nie wieder! Beginnt über eure eigenen Fehler nachzudenken, hört auf euch Ausreden zu suchen für eure Fehler und beginnt damit wirklich aktiv daran zu arbeiten, dass ihr euch selbst verbessert! Wenn ihr das macht, dann werdet ihr sehen, dass ihr euch deutlich verbessert und euer Elo auch steigt. Natürlich gewinnt man nicht jedes Spiel, das steht außer Frage, aber wenn Top-Spieler von 1200 auf 2400 Elo kommen mit nur 3-4 Niederlagen, dann hat das wirklich nichts mit Glück zu tun!



Ja, das hat Phreak auch gesagt^^ Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich mein team besser machen will. Ich meine nur, dass es zum gewinnen total egal ist, ob man gut spielt. Auf eine große Menge an Spielen gesehen kann man den Ausgang von vielleicht 5 unter 40 Spielen effektiv ändern. Der Rest ist nicht von einem selbst abhängig. Wenn man gute/schlechte teammates/Gegner bekommt, entscheidet das das Spiel. Es ist so bisschen wie wenn man wählen geht. 1/10 macht halt nur in 1 von 10 Fällen einen Unterschied aus.
Ich selbst spiele nicht so viel soloQ, weil ich häufig schlechte Erfahrungen mache. Es ist zwar nicht schlimmer als ein normal, aber es ärgert mich mehr, da es Eloabzug gibt.
Heute morgen z.B. habe ich zwei Spiele mit Lee Sin top gemacht (ich bin primär Top-Spieler). Im ersten stand ich 6/0 und habe meine Lane dominiert, im zweiten Spiel habe ich 9/0 meine lane dominiert.
Im ersten haben wir verloren. Botlane hat eher schlecht gespielt und midlane hat total gefeeded (10/0 Ryze nach 15 Minuten). Ich habe zwar aufgrund der Situation auf meiner Lane des öfteren gepushed und dann mid gegankt, aber es konnte rein garnichts am Spielverlauf ändern.
Im zweiten Spiel habe ich wieder total dominiert. Midlane ist okay gelaufen und unten hat unser team immer mehr kills bekommen und gesnowballed.
Ich behaupte, dass ich in beiden Spielen überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf das Spiel gehabt habe. Es ist total egal, ob ich die Lane zerstört habe oder even spiele, man kann weder verhindern, dass das team feeded noch kann man eine schlechte Situation so einfach rumreißen. Man kann schliesslich nicht so einfach von der toplane zur bottomlane laufen und da einen double kill reinholen, so läuft das nicht.


----------



## Pente (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, dass ich in beiden Spielen überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf das Spiel gehabt habe. Es ist total egal, ob ich die Lane zerstört habe oder even spiele, man kann weder verhindern, dass das team feeded noch kann man eine schlechte Situation so einfach rumreißen. Man kann schliesslich nicht so einfach von der toplane zur bottomlane laufen und da einen double kill reinholen, so läuft das nicht.



Ok, deiner These nach sollte diese Person also Lotto spielen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... sorry aber so viel Glück hat niemand. Du kannst mir glauben wenn ich sage, dass gute Spieler immer im Elo nach oben klettern und auch überdurchschnittlich viele Spiele gewinnen, unabhängig von ihrem Team. Wenn man nicht weiter nach oben klettert, dann ist man einfach nicht so viel besser als die "schlechten" Teammates über die man immer lästert. Das ist so und das wurde auch schon zig mal von diversen Profis und High-Elo Spielern bewiesen. Natürlich gibt es immer Spiele die wirklich so schlecht laufen, dass man dann trotzdem verliert, aber auf das Gesamtbild betrachtet sind diese Spiele - wenn man denn wirklich soooooo gut spielt wie die meisten von sich glauben - die deutliche Minderheit.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

1. Ich habe auch schon meine ganze match history voller verlorener Spiele gehabt und habe kein einziges Spiel davon schlecht gespielt. Es passiert in beide Richtungen und kann auch Zufall sein.
2. Ich habe von der Toplane gesprochen. Meiner Erfahrung nach hat man als Carry mehr Einfluss auf das Spiel als der Toplaner. Einen Lee Sin (oder anderer Top) mit 10/0 kann man countern, einen Graves mit 19/3 wohl etwas weniger.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. September 2012)

Naja, gewinnen ist wirklich kein Zufall. Hab 3Tage lang immer mal wieder den Stream von Jason gesehen der einen Acc von ~300 elo hochgezogen hat. Der hat jeden Tag 800 elo gemacht. Ich hab glaub ich nur ein Spiel von ihm gesehen was er verloren hat. Das war echt schon krass.

Oce ist defenitiv ein guter Streamer.
My personal favorit ishttp://www.google.de/search?hl=de&b...2Q4gSFoYCIAg&ved=0CBwQBSgA&q=aphromoo&spell=1 aphromoo.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Naja, gewinnen ist wirklich kein Zufall. Hab 3Tage lang immer mal wieder den Stream von Jason gesehen der einen Acc von ~300 elo hochgezogen hat. Der hat jeden Tag 800 elo gemacht. Ich hab glaub ich nur ein Spiel von ihm gesehen was er verloren hat. Das war echt schon krass.
> 
> Oce ist defenitiv ein guter Streamer.
> My personal favorit is aphromoo.



Ich weiß nicht wer Jason ist, aber der Skillunterschied von ~2200(?) zu 300 Elo ist doch was völlig anderes als wenn du auf deiner richtigen Elo gegen gleichgute spielst.


----------



## Kremlin (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe auch schon meine ganze match history voller verlorener Spiele gehabt und habe kein einziges Spiel davon gespielt. Es passiert in beide Richtungen und kann auch Zufall sein.
> 2. Ich habe von der Toplane gesprochen. Meiner Erfahrung nach hat man als Carry mehr Einfluss auf das Spiel als der Toplaner. Einen Lee Sin (oder anderer Top) mit 10/0 kann man countern, einen Graves mit 19/3 wohl etwas weniger.



toplaner kann genauso gut ein spiel solo gewinnen wie ein ad carry. manche leichter, manche eher weniger kommt eher auf den champion an. zu behaupten, dass solo queue 90% luck ist, ist schwachsinn da es schon genug leute gab die sich innerhalb von tage hochgespielt haben. wenn du ein spiel verlierst, ist es deine schuld und nicht die der mitspieler, da du ja von dir behauptest ein besserer spieler zu sein. 

nett übrigens wie pente sein eigenes profil linkt no offense~


----------



## Pente (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wer Jason ist, aber der Skillunterschied von ~2200(?) zu 300 Elo ist doch was völlig anderes als wenn du auf deiner richtigen Elo gegen gleichgute spielst.


Jetzt widersprichst du dir aber selbst! Deine Eingangsbehauptung war, dass man nicht hoch kommt weil das Gewinnen in Solo-Queue zu 90% Glück ist. Nun sagst du aber, dass High-Elo Spieler nicht zählen weil sie ja viel besser spielen als die restlichen Spieler denen sie zwischen 1200 und 1900 Elo begegnen. Moment, wie bitte? Ja genau, das sagte ich doch: wenn du wirklich gut bzw so viel besser bist als deine Mitspieler, dann kommst du auch nach oben im Elo. Wenn du es nicht bist, dann hast du dein persönliches, aktuelles, Elo erreicht. Steigen im Elo kannst du ausschließlich in dem du an dir, deinem Spiel und deiner Einstellung arbeitest. Ansonsten hilft überhaupt nichts.

Im übrigen ist es egal ob du Top-Lane / AD-Carry / AP-Carry oder Jungler spielst. Wenn du wirklich viel besser bist als deine Mitspieler carriest du mit all diesen Rollen das Spiel. AD Carry ist sogar noch ein wenig härter als Top-Laner. Mike (Wickd) hat seinen Smurf mit 37:4 als Top-Laner von 1200 auf 2000 Elo gespielt. Top-Lane Bruiser / Tanks halten im Teamfight deutlich mehr aus. Du kannst als AD noch so gefeeded sein, wenn du einmal dumm stehst bist du direkt am Anfang des Teamfights down und das Spiel ist im blödesten Fall sogar noch verloren. Die mit Abstand härteste Rolle um dein Elo zu pushen ist Support. Die meisten High Elo Support Spieler haben entweder mit anderen Rollen hochgespielt oder via Duo-Queue. Ab 1500-1600 kommt man aber auch als Support ganz gut klar.

@Kremlin: STALKER!


----------



## tear_jerker (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 2. Ich habe von der Toplane gesprochen. Meiner Erfahrung nach hat man als Carry mehr Einfluss auf das Spiel als der Toplaner. Einen Lee Sin (oder anderer Top) mit 10/0 kann man countern, einen Graves mit 19/3 wohl etwas weniger.



das liegt aber auch daran das ein lee sin im late ziemlich abfällt und die heilige dreifaltigkeit der ad carries (ez, graves und corki) nicht das problem eines schwachen earlies haben wie die anderen ads.
tausch einfach mal den lee gegen einen malphite udn du siehst wie viel einfluss eine gesnowballte top lane haben kann


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Jetzt widersprichst du dir aber selbst! Deine Eingangsbehauptung war, dass man nicht hoch kommt weil das Gewinnen in Solo-Queue zu 90% Glück ist. Nun sagst du aber, dass High-Elo Spieler nicht zählen weil sie ja viel besser spielen als die restlichen Spieler denen sie zwischen 1200 und 1900 Elo begegnen. Moment, wie bitte? Ja genau, das sagte ich doch: wenn du wirklich gut bzw so viel besser bist als deine Mitspieler, dann kommst du auch nach oben im Elo. Wenn du es nicht bist, dann hast du dein persönliches, aktuelles, Elo erreicht. Steigen im Elo kannst du ausschließlich in dem du an dir, deinem Spiel und deiner Einstellung arbeitest. Ansonsten hilft überhaupt nichts.



Nein, ich widerspreche mir nicht. Es geht hier um gleiche Elo. Wenn ich in einem 5v5 mit 9 Leuten spiele, die zum ersten Mal LoL spielen, dann kann ich das durchaus carrien. Das soll eine Analogie sein zu einem Topspieler, der auf 300 Elo spielt. Wie du sowas mit Solo Queue auf eigener Elo vergleichen kannst verstehe ich wirklich nicht.



Kremlin schrieb:


> wenn du ein spiel verlierst, ist es deine schuld und nicht die der mitspieler



Das ist einfach nur lächerlich. Es ist auch noch sinnlos, weil man es nicht auf andere Spieler übertragen kann. Willst du damit etwa sagen, dass bei meinen ~500 verlorenen Spielen immer ich der Grund war und nie etwas anderes? Du meinst also, dass bisher alle meine 2000 Mitspieler immer perfekt gespielt haben? Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass du das ernst meinen kannst. Das ist einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## Kremlin (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur lächerlich. Es ist auch noch sinnlos, weil man es nicht auf andere Spieler übertragen kann. Willst du damit etwa sagen, dass bei meinen ~500 verlorenen Spielen immer ich der Grund war und nie etwas anderes? Du meinst also, dass bisher alle meine 2000 Mitspieler immer perfekt gespielt haben? Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass du das ernst meinen kannst. Das ist einfach nur dämlich.



wenn du behauptest ein besserer spieler zu sein und das spiel nicht gewinnen kannst, muss es zwangsläufig deine schuld sein my love. 
jedenfalls ist es besser die schuld immer zuerst bei sich zu suchen und nicht bei den eigenen mitspielern. wenn du am ende des spiels reflektierst was du falsch gemacht hast und dir vornimmst beim nächsten spiel genau diese punkte besser zu machen, wird deine durschnittliche winrate steigen. ich bezweifle nämlich, dass du besagtes spiel mit lee sin perfekt runtergespielt hast. bist ganz schön mad :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

Kremlin schrieb:


> wenn du behauptest ein besserer spieler zu sein und das spiel nicht gewinnen kannst, muss es zwangsläufig deine schuld sein my love.



Geniale Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## Kremlin (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Geniale Schlussfolgerung.



und du verstehst den punkt einfach nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

Deine Aussage ist einfach dermaßen unzutreffend, schlecht und in sich total widersprüchlich; da kann niemand den Punkt verstehen.


----------



## Kremlin (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist einfach dermaßen unzutreffend, schlecht und in sich total widersprüchlich; da kann niemand den Punkt verstehen.



ich gebs auf. 

ich glaube du kannst ganz gut mit deiner theorie leben, bezweifle aber dass es dein problem löst. :*


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

Also wenn du nur sowas drauf hast wie "wenn du [...]das spiel nicht gewinnen kannst, muss es zwangsläufig deine schuld sein." dann brauche ich wirklich keine Tips von dir.


----------



## Kremlin (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also wenn du nur sowas drauf hast wie "wenn du [...]das spiel nicht gewinnen kannst, muss es zwangsläufig deine schuld sein." dann brauche ich wirklich keine Tips von dir.



ich glaube tipps bringen auch nichts, weil du wahrscheinlich einfach zu schlecht spielst und deine elo die du gerade hast genau die richtige ist.

sorry


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

Wow, erst so einen scheiss schreiben und dann flamen. Du passt wirklich wunderbar in die LoL community.


----------



## Kremlin (26. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wow, erst so einen scheiss schreiben und dann flamen. Du passt wirklich wunderbar in die LoL community.



war kein flame. aber wie dem auch sei, die wahrheit ist manchmal hart, mein freund.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. September 2012)

Wir machens kurz: Ihr hört jetzt auf, oder ihr habt beide ein paar Stunden Pause zum abreagieren. =)


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2012)

Eben im Spiel einen Morde mit 1/16 und nen Amumu mit 3/11 gehabt. Botlane premade haben wir zerstört. Gegnerische LB 25/3. Die hat mich mit 200mr geonehitet. Spiel natürloch verloren. Das ist wohl auch meine Schuld. Diese Logik....


----------



## Oníshanu (27. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Eben im Spiel einen Morde mit 1/16 und nen Amumu mit 3/11 gehabt. Botlane premade haben wir zerstört. Gegnerische LB 25/3. Die hat mich mit 200mr geonehitet. Spiel natürloch verloren. Das ist wohl auch meine Schuld. Diese Logik....



Was hast du gespielt?Teemo?Twitch?


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2012)

hmm ich gewinne fast nurnoch wenn ich "trolle" mal mehr, mal weniger ... AM liebsten spiel ich mitm Kumpel Premade Annie Pantheon auf der Top


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Was hast du gespielt?Teemo?Twitch?



Shen.


----------



## Pente (27. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur lächerlich. Es ist auch noch sinnlos, weil man es nicht auf andere Spieler übertragen kann. Willst du damit etwa sagen, dass bei meinen ~500 verlorenen Spielen immer ich der Grund war und nie etwas anderes? Du meinst also, dass bisher alle meine 2000 Mitspieler immer perfekt gespielt haben? Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass du das ernst meinen kannst. Das ist einfach nur dämlich.


Du hast es nicht verstanden. Kremlin hat zu 100% Recht und das wird dir jeder Profi-Spieler bestätigen. Wenn ich mir deine Posts ansehe, dann beschäftigst du dich immer nur damit was deine Mitspieler alles falsch gemacht haben. Ich stell dir nun eine Frage dazu: in wie weit bringt es dich persönlich weiter wenn du dich über deine Mitspieler aufregst oder über ihre Fehler nachdenkst? Du kannst 100 mal darüber nachdenken was dein Mid-Laner hätte anders machen können, es bringt dir nur nichts weil du im nächsten Spiel einen anderen Spieler in der Mitte hast. Wenn du dich wirklich verbessern und im Elo steigen willst, musst du aufhören über andere nachzudenken, denn das Spiel anderer kannst du nicht verändern. Du musst über deine Fehler nachdenken und überlegen was du selbst hättest besser machen können. Kremlins Aussage war simpel und zutreffend: wenn du Spiele verlierst bist du genauso mit dran Schuld wie deine Mitspieler. Es ist und bleibt ein Teamspiel, man gewinnt als Team und man verliert als Team. 



Kremlin schrieb:


> wenn du behauptest ein besserer spieler zu sein und das spiel nicht gewinnen kannst, muss es zwangsläufig deine schuld sein my love.
> jedenfalls ist es besser die schuld immer zuerst bei sich zu suchen und nicht bei den eigenen mitspielern. wenn du am ende des spiels reflektierst was du falsch gemacht hast und dir vornimmst beim nächsten spiel genau diese punkte besser zu machen, wird deine durschnittliche winrate steigen. ich bezweifle nämlich, dass du besagtes spiel mit lee sin perfekt runtergespielt hast. bist ganz schön mad :/


Dem ist eigentlich nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. Es trifft den Punkt absolut. Wenn du so viel besser bist als deine Mitspieler (die ja alle so schlecht sind und immer den Grund darstellen wieso du verlierst), dann müsstest du auch zwangsläufig so viel besser als deine Gegner sein, denn die Elo-Range beider Teams ist immer relativ gleich. Folglich, da du ja soviel besser bist, solltest du kein großes Problem damit haben deine Lane in Grund und Boden zu stampfen und das direkt von Minute 2 weg. Diesen Druck kannst du, als deutlich besserer Spieler, natürlich auch konstant aufrecht erhalten, die Tower pushen, den gegnerischen Jungler dazu zwingen deine Lane zu campen und dennoch nicht daran sterben und geschickt roamen um den eigenen Vorteil auch auf andere Lanes zu übertragen. Wenn du das beherrschen solltest, dazu noch ein sehr ruhiges Gemüt hast, nicht flamst und deine Spieler motivierst, Ansagen machst und ihnen hilfst, dann liegt deine Win-Ratio im Bereich von 80%, minimum. Warum? Ganz einfach, in Solo-Queue bestehen beide Teams aus Randoms. Im Low-Elo-Bereich sind die Spiele meist nicht länger als 35 Minuten. Ein starkes, extrem dominantes Early-Game führt i.d.R. zum Surrender-Vote der Gegner, weil immer irgendwer raged, afk geht, flamed usw. ... Alles in allem bleibt nur zu sagen: Kremlin hat Recht! Die Solo-Queue ist kein Kampf gegen Gegner / Teammates, sondern ein Kampf gegen das eigene Ego. Wenn es dir nicht möglich ist einen frischen 30er Account mit 37 Wins zu 4 Loses auf 2k+ Elo zu spielen, dann bist du einfach *noch* kein 2k Elo Spieler. Noch ... das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Viele schauen Pro-Streams usw und denken sie wären auch so gut oder gut genug um 1600+ zu erreichen und vergessen dabei, dass es um Erfahrung und Spielpraxis geht. Gib einem guten Spieler einen x beliebigen Account und er spielt ihn trotzdem auf High-Elo und das mühelos. Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, der hat noch viel an sich zu arbeiten, das ist alles. Und der erste Schritt den jeder lernen muss ist, dass das Team in dem man spielt egal ist, denn den Kampf führt ihr nur gegen euch selbst!



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Eben im Spiel einen Morde mit 1/16 und nen Amumu mit 3/11 gehabt. Botlane premade haben wir zerstört. Gegnerische LB 25/3. Die hat mich mit 200mr geonehitet. Spiel natürloch verloren. Das ist wohl auch meine Schuld. Diese Logik....


Da haben wir's wieder: du konzentrierst dich darauf was dein Team falsch gemacht hat. Jeder sieht, dass eine 3/11 Amumu und ein 1/16 Mordekaiser nicht gerade das ist was man im Team haben möchte. Das ist mehr als offensichtlich. Aber sie haben nicht von Minute 1 an diese Stats gehabt, d.h. auf dem Weg dahin gibt es zahlreiche Situationen in denen man ihnen helfen hätte können. Durch Warden, durch Pingen usw usw usw. ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Da haben wir's wieder: du konzentrierst dich darauf was dein Team falsch gemacht hat. Jeder sieht, dass eine 3/11 Amumu und ein 1/16 Mordekaiser nicht gerade das ist was man im Team haben möchte. Das ist mehr als offensichtlich. Aber sie haben nicht von Minute 1 an diese Stats gehabt, d.h. auf dem Weg dahin gibt es zahlreiche Situationen in denen man ihnen helfen hätte können. Durch Warden, durch Pingen usw usw usw. ...



Von Minute 1 an hat Mordekaiser deaths kassiert. Im Folgenden dann pro 1-2 Minuten einen weiteren. Du kannst Leute nicht daran hindern zu feeden. Du kannst nicht kontrollieren wie sie spielen. Wenn deine 4 mates alle mit lvl 1 in den tower laufen und das immer wieder und wieder (hypothetisch natürlich), bist du dann daran Schuld? Das macht keinen Sinn und das kannst du wirklich nicht behaupten.
Aber egal; ich verstehe, was du im Allgemeinen sagen willst: Erst schauen, was man selbst falsch gemacht hat. Ich habe deinen Artikel schon gelesen und das ist mir auch nicht neu, das gibt es hundertmal auf reddit oder im LoL Forum. Aber das ist nunmal völlig am Thema vorbei. Es geht mir hier nicht um Fälle, wo ich schlecht spiele oder Leute beschuldige weil ich meine Lane verliere. Ich bin kein Anfänger und ich kann durchaus die Spiele erkennen, in denen ich Fehler gemacht habe und da beschuldige ich auch nicht unbedingt teammates. Wie gesagt, darum ging es hier wirklich nicht. Aber offensichtlich kommen wir nicht mehr zum eigentlichen Thema zurück, also lassen wir das lieber.



> solltest du kein großes Problem damit haben deine Lane in Grund und Boden zu stampfen und das direkt von Minute 2 weg. Diesen Druck kannst du, als deutlich besserer Spieler, natürlich auch konstant aufrecht erhalten, die Tower pushen, den gegnerischen Jungler dazu zwingen deine Lane zu campen und dennoch nicht daran sterben und geschickt roamen um den eigenen Vorteil auch auf andere Lanes zu übertragen. Wenn du das beherrschen solltest, dazu noch ein sehr ruhiges Gemüt hast, nicht flamst und deine Spieler motivierst, Ansagen machst und ihnen hilfst, dann liegt deine Win-Ratio im Bereich von 80%, minimum



Edit: genau darum geht es. In den besagten soloq Spielen ist genau das passiert. Ich habe meinen Lanegegner in Grund und Boden gestampft von Minute 2 an. Ich habe den Druck gehalten, gepushed um mitte zu ganken, habe dem jungler gesagt, dass er mir nicht helfen soll und habe dann so schnell wie möglich den tower zerstört, um effektiver den anderen lanes helfen zu können. Und in beiden Spielen (win und loss) hatte ich überhauptkeinen Einfluss auf das Spielergebnis.


----------



## Pente (27. September 2012)

Das es Spiele gibt die man dennoch nicht gewinnen kann habe ich von Beginn an gesagt. Klar gibt es diese Spiele, aber wenn man wirklich viel besser spielt als Spieler im gleichen Elo-Bereich, dann ist der Anteil dieser Spiele verschwindend gering. Wie gesagt 37:4 ist Mikes Statistik von 1200 bis hoch in die Top 10 von EUW, d.h. von 41 Games war es ihm viermal nicht möglich das Game zu carrien, egal wie sehr er sich bemüht hat. Macht also ungefähr 10% aller Spiele aus. Bewegt sich der Anteil der Spiele die du nicht gewinnen kannst, aus welchem Grund auch immer, um die 50% dann hast du ungefähr dein aktuelles maximal mögliches Elo erreicht. Ich rede jetzt nicht von Losing- oder Winning-Streaks, die hat jeder mal. Ich rede vom Gesamtbild. Je mehr Games du spielst desto eher nähert sich dein Elo-Wert deinem tatsächlichem Skill an. 

Du hängst dich zu sehr an Einzelspielen auf. Wenn du in einem Spiel einen Midlaner mit 1/16 und einen Jungler mit 3/11 hast, dann ist das eben so. Nächstes Spiel und gut. Keiner erwartet von dir, dass du ein derartiges Spiel gewinnen kannst und noch weniger erwartet jemand von dir, dass du dir Wochenlang darüber Gedanken machst wieso du diese Spieler im Team hattest. Es spielt keine Rolle. Die Chance extrem schlechte Spieler im Team zu haben sind für alle Spieler gleich hoch, das hat mit Glück nichts zu tun sondern eher mit den Grundlagen der Stochastik. Das was dein Team von deinen Gegnern unterscheidet bist du, d.h. du hast maximal 4 "Idioten" im Team, dein gegnerisches Team könnte aus 5 schlechten Spielern bestehen. Wenn dir das noch immer nicht reicht, melde einfach Duo-Queue an damit hast du nur noch 3 mögliche "Idioten" und beim gegnerischem Team bleiben es 5.

*Wichtig bei Duo-Queue: *je größer der Elo-Unterschied zwischen dir und deinem Premade Partner ist, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du das Spiel verlierst. Viele denken "hey der hat 150 Elo mehr als ich, der zieht mich durch, das ist kein Problem". Falsch! Das würde nur dann funktionieren wenn diese Person so extrem gut spielt, dass er auch Spiele in seinem eigenem Elo-Bereich alleine mühelos carrien kann.

Beispiel:
Spieler 1: 1200 Elo
Spieler 2: 1600 Elo
Differenz: 400 Elo
=> Elo Range des Spiels 1350 - 1500 (wobei eher 1400 - 1500 zutreffen wird).

Spieler 1 ist mit 1200 das schwächste Glied in deinem eigenem Team, Spieler 2 zieht das Elo so enorm nach oben so, dass Spieler 3, 4 und 5 aus einem Elo-Bereich kommen werden der deutlich unter Spieler 2 und etwas über Spieler 1 liegt, damit das Team einen Elo-Durchschnitt von 1400 erreicht. Euer Gegner Team hat als einzige "Voraussetzung", dass es sich in der gleichen Elo-Range bewegen muss. Wären nun alle 5 Spieler im Gegner Team auf exakt 1400 hättest du wahrscheinlich 5 Spieler die alle deutlich besser spielen als die vier Spieler in deinem Team die unter Spieler 2 im Elo sind, d.h. die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ihr gewinnt ist extrem gering, es sei denn Spieler 2 ist ein enorm guter Spieler!

Je näher das Elo der Duo-Queue Partner zusammen liegt desto höher ist die Chance zu gewinnen. Und ich rede hier wie gesagt nicht vom Skill der Spieler sondern lediglich von der Mathematik hinter dem Elo-System und dem Matchmaking. Wir alle kennen das, ein 1600+ Elo Spieler will seinen Unranked-Freund hochziehen. Der Unranked-Freund spielt einfach nur extrem schlecht und der 1600 Elo Spieler macht einen Fehler nach dem anderen weil er seine Gegner unterschätzt und dachte "hey das sind lauter Low-Elo-Bobs, das gewinnen wir locker". Das Ergebnis ist dann ein Lose und ein ragender 1600 Elo Spieler der nie wieder Premade mit seinem Freund anmelden will.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Wenn du in einem Spiel einen Midlaner mit 1/16 und einen Jungler mit 3/11 hast, dann ist das eben so. Keiner erwartet von dir, dass du ein derartiges Spiel gewinnen kannst



Lustig, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern



Kremlin schrieb:


> wenn du ein spiel verlierst, ist es deine schuld und nicht die der mitspieler





Pente schrieb:


> Kremlin hat zu 100% Recht und das wird dir jeder Profi-Spieler bestätigen.


----------



## Pente (27. September 2012)

Ich seh schon, du willst es einfach nicht verstehen 

Er hat nach wie vor Recht. Wenn du verlierst bist du genauso mit Schuld daran wie deine Mitspieler, denn League of Legends ist und bleibt ein Teamspiel. Man gewinnt als Team und man verliert als Team. Daran hat sich nichts geändert. Nichts desto trotz gibt es Spiele die man nicht gewinnen kann. Das passiert dir genauso wie einem High-Elo Spieler.  Bei einem Spiel in dem zwei Teams gegeneinander spielen kann nunmal nur eines der beiden Teams gewinnen. Der Grund weswegen du verloren hast interessiert garnicht, denn du hast als Team verloren und genauso deinen Teil mit dazu beigetragen wie deine Teammates. Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Spielt keine Rolle. Das Fazit eines Loses ist simpel: der Gegner war besser, Punkt! Wenn dein Fazit lautet "OMG MEINE MATES WAREN ALLE SO GROTTIG UND HABEN GEFEEDED!" dann hast du es noch immer nicht verstanden. Jeder hat mal ein besseres und mal ein schlechteres Spiel, das ist einfach so. Wenn der Gegner besser ist, verliert man, fertig. Mehr muss man dazu nicht mehr sagen. Und wenn man verliert, verlieren immer alle und nicht ein Einzelner.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. September 2012)

Cool. Da hab ich mich grade durchgerungen mal wieder n bisschen ranked zu spielen und dann geht das Spiel nichtmehr.

Patcher Fehler -> Konnte den HTTP Server nicht erreichen.

Hab Firewall aus und im Internet Explorer den ich nichtmal nutze auch einige Einstellungen geändert so wie es in einem Forum beschrieben war. Ohne Erfolg.

Hab dann die Sicherheitseinstellungen geändert, alles auf Vollzugriff und Adminmode. Dann gings, bis grade als bei 50% beim patchen wieder die gleiche Meldung kommt.

Ich verstehs nicht. Update jetzt mein antivirus, vielleicht schießt der ja quer. An falschen Einstellungen kann es ja nicht liegen wenn ihm bei 50% mitten im patchvorgang einfällt das er den Server nicht erreicht. 
btw.: Danke pente. Immer wieder interessant zu lesen was du schreibst.


----------



## Pente (28. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Patcher Fehler -> Konnte den HTTP Server nicht erreichen.


Das lag glaub daran, dass die Riot Server gestern allgemein ziemliche Probleme hatten


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. September 2012)

Gerade Fizz gekauft, weil er im Sale ist. Macht ja übelst Spaß der Kleine. Gleichmal ein 24/4 hingelegt. Ich weiß nur nicht, was ich maxen soll. Habe jetzt E und Q abwechselnd gemacht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. September 2012)

> Das lag glaub daran, dass die Riot Server gestern allgemein ziemliche Probleme hatten



Jau, das kann sein. So wie der Fehler aufgetreten ist sah es nicht aus als wenn bei mir irgendetwas falsch eingestellt war.

Kann jetzt auch wieder spielen. Lulu! Brumbrum !!! = 3


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gerade Fizz gekauft, weil er im Sale ist. Macht ja übelst Spaß der Kleine. Gleichmal ein 24/4 hingelegt. Ich weiß nur nicht, was ich maxen soll. Habe jetzt E und Q abwechselnd gemacht.



q ist schon richtig zu erst zu maxen. danach w und dann e. e lohnt sich nur zu maxen wenn man wirklich garnicht unterm turm lasthitten kann und dementsprechend waves schnell clearen will.


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. September 2012)

Heute ein paar Spiele auf meinem Zweitaccount gemacht, um die Stufe 20. Irgendwie gibt es in diesem Spiel nur aggressive Menschen, für die jeder Fehler unverzeihlich ist. Sogar im Levelbereich werden die Leute, die sich an die Rollen und Champions herantasten per Chat fertig gemacht. Ich muss jedes mal weinen, weil ich die Flamer nicht verwarnen kann. =/


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2012)

nach solchen spielen mach ich immer ein paar runden tribunal^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Oktober 2012)

Habe nen PAX Sona Code aus US bekommen, der funktioniert bei mir nicht. Auf der Karte steht nichts drauf von irgendwelchen Server Restriktionen. Kann ich ihn trotzdem nur auf einem NA Server benutzen oder ist er schon eingelößt worden?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Oktober 2012)

ich wurde grade in nem ranked match für meinen teamgeist geehrt o0 gibts das schon länger? 
edit: ich hät mich ja eher für ks reported, oder wer macht mit sup lulu nen tripplekill ^^


----------



## Oníshanu (2. Oktober 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ich wurde grade in nem ranked match für meinen teamgeist geehrt o0 gibts das schon länger?
> edit: ich hät mich ja eher für ks reported, oder wer macht mit sup lulu nen tripplekill ^^



Hatte mir mit Leona einmal einen Quadra erstohlen 
Geht aber auch einfacher dank der Ulti


----------



## skyline930 (2. Oktober 2012)

Haha, ich wollt eh schon immer versuchen in LoL nicht rumzuflamen, jetzt hab ich dank dem Honor-System auch nen Grund dafür  Eben in 2 von 3 Spielen +1 Friendly bekommen, yeeeeeeeeeah 
Naja, im Ernst mal, ich finds ne Klasse Idee. Ich find es ist ein (wenn auch geringer) Ansporn nicht CAPSRAGE QQ zu machen, sondern einfach "vernünftig" zu reden und zu erklären. Klar, die Hardcore-Flamer wird das wenig jucken, aber für den Rest? Ich finds nur komisch das man nur einmal ehren kann, was mach ich wenn ich jemanden hab der freundlich alles erklärt, gute calls macht und sein Team "anführt"? Pro Spieler sollte man dann auch alles ehren können, finde ich. 

Aber trotzdem eine interessante Idee.

Edit: 

Ich muss zugeben ich habe eine positive Einstellung im Spiel unterschätzt. Ich habs immer für Gelaber von den Pros gehalten, und eigentlich immer hardcore Play2Win gespielt, aber es einfach lockerer angehen zu lassen, nicht immer gleich zu flamen, und den Leuten die was falsch machen es einfach normal zu erklären macht einfach mehr Spaß. Vor allem ich spiele wirklich besser, und es macht vor allem wirklich mehr Spaß. Und mit dem Ansporn durch das Honor auch, ich persönlich freu mich wenn man vom gesamten Team honored wird.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie hab ich (wieder) gefallen an Tristana gefunden ^-^ 
Macht erstaunlich viel spaß & macht auch erstaunlich viel Schaden


----------



## Oníshanu (4. Oktober 2012)

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/visual-upgrade-twisted-fate-card-master

Just lol..

In einer Stunde gehen die Finals los und ich werde wohl SK die Daumen drücken durch diese Todesgrupe zu kommen


----------



## skyline930 (4. Oktober 2012)

Wow, hat SK das Spiel gegen CLG versaut. Ich fand die Gruppe gar nicht mal so tödlich, und hab eigentlich erwartet das SK bis auf CLG keinerlei Probleme hat - anscheinend aber doch nicht


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Oktober 2012)

Habs leider nicht gesehen; aber mir war irgendwie klar, dass SK in dieser Gruppe untergehen wird (nicht unbedingt wegen CLG aber okay..)


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2012)

du hast erwartet das SK außer gegen CLG(!)  keine probleme hat? Oo
azubu frost ist number 1 seed aus korea und IG ist ebenfalls auf nem anderen lvl. selbst gegen CLG die so ziemlich als schlechtestes Team ins Turnier gehen hatten sie extreme probleme

@ TF visiual remake. bitte sag mir einer das Tf in den unteren Bildern gangnam  style tanzt xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Oktober 2012)

SK is echt untergegangen. Schade.

Hab die ersten 2 Spiele nicht gesehen, aber die deutschen Caster waren auch nicht zufrieden mit der Teamleistung.

Bin mal gespannt was sich da so tuen wird bei SK.

Bah noch ne halbe Stunde bis zum nächsten Spiel.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Oktober 2012)

man sollte aber dazu sagen, dass clg vs sk schon relativ knapp war hätte also auch anders ausgehen können. der fehler bestand darin shen allein deffen zu lassen, zumal der schon relativ wenig gegen graves machen kann. zudem blieben die anderen noch in der base von clg und sind nicht zurück gegangen so haben sie also clg tür und tor geöffnet um sich da in die base zu porten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Oktober 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du hast erwartet das SK außer gegen CLG(!) keine probleme hat? Oo



Ganz im Gegenteil. Das hast du irgendwie nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2012)

ich habs richtig gelesen, aber du denkst ich meine dich^^


----------



## skyline930 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss zugeben das ich die ganzen "Newcomer"-Koreateams nicht gerade extrem verfolgt hab, aber das bisschen was ich gesehen hab war jetzt nicht besonders überragend. Natürlich sind sie extrem gut, sonst wären die nicht soweit gekommen, aber ich habe SK auf jeden Fall als stärker eingeschätzt. Meiner Meinung nach IST SK auch stärker, nur hat SK einfach nicht so gut gespielt wie sie können.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Oktober 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich habs richtig gelesen, aber du denkst ich meine dich^^



Dann muss ich dir zustimmen. Wie konnte man erwarten, dass SK gegen diese Gruppe keine Probleme hat oO


----------



## Pente (5. Oktober 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wow, hat SK das Spiel gegen CLG versaut. Ich fand die Gruppe gar nicht mal so tödlich, und hab eigentlich erwartet das SK bis auf CLG keinerlei Probleme hat - anscheinend aber doch nicht


SK hat wirklich nicht gerade sein A-Game gespielt, aber davon mal abgesehen hätte ich vor den Matches auch getippt, dass Azubu Frost und iG als Sieger der Gruppe A hervor gehen. Nicht weil CLG.NA und SK schlecht sind, sondern einfach weil Frost und iG in den vergangenen Wochen so enorm stark waren.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> du hast erwartet das SK außer gegen CLG(!)  keine probleme hat? Oo
> azubu frost ist number 1 seed aus korea und IG ist ebenfalls auf nem anderen lvl. selbst gegen CLG die so ziemlich als schlechtestes Team ins Turnier gehen hatten sie extreme probleme


Ja die Niederlage gegen CLG war bitter. Aber was soll man sagen, Doublelift hat die Chance gesehen und da SK nicht auf den Splitpush reagiert hat konnte er die Base im Alleingang zerstören. Als nur noch ein Nexus-Tower stand waren die Teleports von CLG.NA wieder up und dann war das Game gelaufen. Da war dann nicht mehr viel zu machen.




BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> SK is echt untergegangen. Schade.
> 
> Hab die ersten 2 Spiele nicht gesehen, aber die deutschen Caster waren auch nicht zufrieden mit der Teamleistung.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was sich da so tuen wird bei SK.


Was sich tun wird? Sehr viel Training, ein Gaming-House und vor allem positiv in die Zukunft schauen. Die Jungs sind gut drauf und ich freu mich drauf sie in ein paar Tagen in LA zu treffen, bis dahin ist der Schmerz der bitteren Niederlage auch bei ihnen wieder etwas abgeklungen und wir können uns entspannt das Finale ansehen.




Kremlin schrieb:


> man sollte aber dazu sagen, dass clg vs sk schon relativ knapp war hätte also auch anders ausgehen können. der fehler bestand darin shen allein deffen zu lassen, zumal der schon relativ wenig gegen graves machen kann. zudem blieben die anderen noch in der base von clg und sind nicht zurück gegangen so haben sie also clg tür und tor geöffnet um sich da in die base zu porten.


Hinzu kommt, dass SK den Nexus-Tower von CLG nicht zuende gepushed hat, d.h. sie hätten genauso gut früher zurück porten können. Sie haben zu spät realisiert, dass sie ein Base-Race nicht gewinnen können.



skyline930 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach IST SK auch stärker, nur hat SK einfach nicht so gut gespielt wie sie können.


Seh ich ähnlich.


----------



## Oníshanu (5. Oktober 2012)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich: Sind nun alle Teams die auf den Finals anreten/angetreten sind nun fest in der Season 3 Liga mit dabei?


----------



## Pente (5. Oktober 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich: Sind nun alle Teams die auf den Finals anreten/angetreten sind nun fest in der Season 3 Liga mit dabei?


Jap. Pro Region gibt es 8 Teams in der S3-Pro-Liga die Top 3 der Regionen treten aktuell in den S2 Finals an und spielen danach automatisch in der S3.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich.



du als SK mitarbeiter musst das natürlich etwas rosarot sehen 
ja sk ist besser als das was sie jetzt gezeigt hatten, aber nicht so viel und ein team das nicht konstant sein niveau halten kann, kann man auch nicht als stark werten. zumindest nicht im vergleich zu anderen teams.
und das fing auch schon in den regionals gegen m5 an wo die performance plötzlich auf 1200 elo einbrach


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Oktober 2012)

Das darf nicht wahr sein. 1 Std Spiel, alles läuft auf einen spektakulären finalen Kampf raus und dann im Engage kackt der stream ab.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Oktober 2012)

Jo das ist in seiner Dramatik kaum zu überbieten.

Die Fans waren auch etwas angepisst ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIKmIMxsq_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit: Hier die erste Stellungnahme von Riot im englischen Forum:


http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2655300


----------



## Kremlin (7. Oktober 2012)

scheint wohl so als hätten sich einige spieler aus den jeweiligen teams auch mal ein blick nach hinten auf die leinwand gegönnt um dem team dann die stelle zu pingen wo sich das gegnerische team gerade befindet.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauche mal eine Beurteilung für mein letztes Spiel und bitte euch das mal anzusehen. Hintergrund:

Ich habe mit Cho toplane übernommen. Es lief richtig gut (okay, ich wurde blöde lvl 2 gegankt und tower gedived, das hätte ich verhindern können) und nach diesem kleinen Zwischenfall habe ich meinen Lanegegner outfarmed. Ich habe meinen tower gehalten, habe bei jungle invades/escapes geholfen, habe bot erfolgreich im early game gegankt mit TP, habe mehrere dragons gesichert und mitbekämpft und meiner Meinung nach das Spiel im lategame gerettet. Letzteres ist der Knackpunkt. Bei etwa 29:20 sind wir zu 5. auf der Botlane am zweiten Tower. Der Gegnerische Kennen pusht unseren zweiten tower. Ich sehe, dass wir ganz gut zurecht kommen und will es aufgrund unseres Vorteils im Spiel nicht auf ein baserace ankommen lassen (wenn das defensive team gut verteidigt kann man auch mit einem Mann mehr oft nicht vorankommen, der einzelne splitpusher jedoch hat freie Bahn und kann praktisch das Spiel beenden). Ich habe mich also zurückgeportet um Kennen aufzuhalten. Das war auch meines Ermessens nach eine super Entscheidung, denn mein team hat in direktem Anschluss ein 3:0 rausgeholt und ich habe unseren Inhibitortower gerettet. Kennen hat das immer wieder gemacht und so habe ich mich 3 oder 4 mal zurückgeportet um den tower zu retten und Kennen zu töten. Nach dem ersten port bei 29:20 hat plötzlich mein team (Nid Lux und Mundo) angefangen mich aufs härteste zu beschimpfen. Sie haben mich idiot genannt, noob, asshole, fucker, l2p motherfucker, you ruin the game, you so bad usw. nur weil ich mich geportet habe um den splitpush zu stoppen. Das ging dann immer so weiter und die flames wurden härter und härter. Sie haben mich natürlich alle reportet und naja jetzt wollte ich wissen, was ihr davon haltet.
Ich habe mir das Spiel eben nochmal angesehen und finde, dass ich insgesamt ein gutes Spiel abgeliefert habe. Ich habe alle meine Pflichten als toplaner erfüllt, habe in teamfights nach dem Fokussieren der carries darauf geachtet, dass unser carry nicht stirbt und habe auch oft genug Chancen für uns herausgearbeitet (viele wirklich schöne Ruptures in Shens dash oder in flashes rein z.B.); des weiteren habe ich versucht keine kills unnötig zu stealen und habe mich z.B. bei sicheren kills zurückgehalten um sie unserem carry zu überlassen.

Bitte bedenkt, dass ich auf silber Elo spiele und mit Cho noch nicht so oft gespielt habe.



https://rapidshare.com/files/3487761351/Cho.lrf


----------



## Oníshanu (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab nur ein paar Minuten geschaut: 

E deaktivieren damit du nicht so pushst


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, darauf habe ich bisher kaum geachtet mit Cho.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Oktober 2012)

das würde ich nicht unbedingt machen, gibt deinen aas immerhin ein bisschen mehr bang und macht lasthitten einfacher (und damit deinen sustain)und harrassed den gegner. zumal der push doch recht minimal ist wenn man lasthitted, da pushen andere top lanes meist schon unabsichtlich gegen


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Oktober 2012)

Aber wenn man die lane freezen will macht man das besser aus. In wiefern sollte es den sustain verbessern?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Oktober 2012)

carry the idiots to win. ^^



hab mir das replay mal angesehen:

Recht schwer zu sagen, ob es da die richtige Entscheidung war zurück zu porten. Gegen den Splitpush. 

Dein Team hat auf eine schnelle Entscheidung gedrängt und mit dir als tank wäre der push gegen bot viel zügiger und sicherer verlaufen.

Vielleicht hätte man den zweiten Inhib bekommen und das wäre dann Game. Zumal dem Gegner der Kennen fehlte, womit viel Teamfightstärke weg war.

Ich denke nicht das der Kennen alleine das Spiel mit einem Baserace hätte finishen können. Zumindest nicht rechtzeitig, wenn man davon ausgeht das ihr mit dem Botpush ein paar kills gemacht hättet.

Trotzdem Hut ab, da so auf sicher zu spielen. Dein dmg auf Shen im early/mid war super, ich bin jedes mal erstaunt wie viel man aus Cho raus holen kann.

Im Endeffekt war sich dein Team wohl sehr sicher, dass sie das Spiel über die botlane schnell gewinnen können und wenn du als tank da rausportest kann man die Verärgerung schon verstehen. Andererseits ist es unverständlich warum man dem game (was defakto gewonnen war) einem solchen Risko aussetzt, dass Kennen euren Inhib zerstört und dann zurückportet um dann vielleicht seinen Inhib noch verteidigen zu können.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Oktober 2012)

Mein Problem war halt, dass wir zwar 5v4 waren aber dafür im tower hätten kämpfen müssen, was den Vorteil praktisch wieder wettmacht (zumindest auf dem level, im lategame bringt ein tower nicht mehr so viel). Dadurch wäre es je nach dem wie gut beide teams im teamfight spielen ein ausgeglichener Kampf mit dem Unterschied, dass Kennen freie Bahn auf unserer Lane hatte. Es war mMn ein 50/50, vielleicht auch ein 70/30 oder 60/40. Da wir aber insgesamt sehr gut standen und eher am Gewinnen waren sah ich keinen Grund das spiel unnötig hinzuschmeißen bzw. auch nur die Chance eines throw zuzulassen. Jedenfalls finde ich, dass dieser heftige flame auf keinen Fall gerechtfertigt war...schade, dass man das im spectatormode nicht sehen kann.

Edit: so verläuft jedes 3. Spiel auf lvl 30




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Oktober 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die lane freezen will macht man das besser aus. In wiefern sollte es den sustain verbessern?



zum lane freezen sollte man es sicherlich ausmachen, aber wann freezed man denn die lane heutzutage noch? das macht man wenn die eigene toplane schon den tier 1 tower verloren hat. und das mit dem sustain war in verbidnung mit deinen autoattacks. die spikes geben deinen aas mehr schaden und machen es somit einfacher zu lasthitten, mehr last hits bedeutet besseren sustain 


und bezüglich deines bildes, ist halt blind pick


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Oktober 2012)

Man kann auch ohne das E lasthitten


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Oktober 2012)

schon klar, aber mit E gehts einfacher


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Oktober 2012)

naja, mehr als alle bekommen kann man auch nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe solche Angst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
farming mordkaiser all day long


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich such die ganze Zeit nach den songs die wärend des riotgamesgerman stream auf twitch/own3d liefen, find sie aber nicht.

Wenn wer n paar von den einschlägigen Songs beim Namen kennt, wär ich sehr dankbar. xD
Madeon - Finale   
Klangkarussell - Sonnentanz
Habs jetz. ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Oktober 2012)

5 Elo bis Gold. Was passiert im nächsten Spiel? Rengar von uns feeded mit 0/9 gegen Riven. Wir verlieren

Nun doch noch geschafft auf Gold zu kommen, yeah


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Oktober 2012)

Grad soloq gespielt. Nautilus support... wtf.

Grad n Bild so den S2 Championship Picks und Banns gesehen. Sehr interessant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Oktober 2012)

"We are adding a lot of support-oriented items with this in mind, though, and alternate ways to get gold (cool new mastery for supports inc...). I actually don't mind zero CS - I mind that support don't get gold that they can use to buy cool items. That is what we'll fix here."

More Items! =D


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Oktober 2012)

hehe ahra 
generell ist das amerikanische lol forum grad nee goldgrube für infos bezüglich s3 änderungen. jungle wurde auch angesprochen.
spawnzeiten sollen wieder etwas länger sein, camps schwieriger werden(mehr schaden etc) aber auch ihr gold besser mit der zeit skalieren. das plus neue items auch für jungler soll jungler wie ww oder fiddle besser machen und counterjunglen wieder weh tun lassen.

btw: ahra du musst stark sein, sie wollen sona nerfen


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Oktober 2012)

Kommt darauf an, wie die Nerfs aussehen. Ich spiele Sona durchaus recht gerne, da sie ein sehr stabiler Pick ist. Eventuell ist das auch der Grund, warum sie diesen Nerf braucht: So stabil und wenig Counteranfällig.

Wobei mir gerade einfällt, hatte Sona nicht am Ende von Season 1 auch so eine Nerfkeule in Aussicht?


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Oktober 2012)

nicht nur in aussicht sie hatte sie auch bekommen^^
sie wurde vor glaube 2 monaten aber wieder gebuffed. unter anderem konnte man dann ihre skills besser chainen durch den wegfall das global cd bei ihren skills und damit ihr passiv deutlich schneller ready machen.
das prob von sona ist das sie ein zu starkes ulti für einen support hat. so zumindest hat glaube xyph es mal begründet. solch aoe ccs sind eigentlich für tanks vorbehalten. das kann man aber nicht nerfen ohne es kaputt zu machen also muss sona überall sonst dafür einbüßen


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Oktober 2012)

Wäre natürlich die Frage, ob ein Ersetzen des Stuns Sona nutzlos machen würde oder nicht. Wie wäre es denn mit einer Art AoE-Exhaust? Man countered sozusagen Initiates vom Gegnerteam mit einem Skillshot, der deren Fähigkeiten prozentual für wenige Sekunden abschwächt.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Oktober 2012)

ich persönlich hätte auch nix dagegen ihr ult umzugestalten. aber sowie ich das rausgelesen hatte, hat riot bedenken damit sona player zu verprellen, da es ihre spielweise doch ändern würde.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Oktober 2012)

Von mir aus eine allgemeine Anpassung der Sona-Skills:

Q: AP/Ad-Aura, läd die Passiv auf und verursacht beim AA doppelten Schaden
W: Armor/MRes-Aura, verringert bei einem AA mit aufgeladener Passiv die Armor und MRes des Ziels
E: Mov-Aura, verringert bei einem AA mit aufgeladener Passiv Mov und AS des Ziels
R: AoE-Skillshot, der bei getroffenen Gegnern den verursachten Sachen für 4 Sekunden um 60% verringert sowie Mov um 20%. Bei getroffenen Verbündeten werden stattdessen Mov und AS um 20% erhöht.

Eventuell sollte man den zweiten Part beim Ulti weglassen. Ist nur die erste Überlegung.


----------



## Oníshanu (16. Oktober 2012)

Die Zusammenfassung aller möglichen Änderungen: http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/11kcdl/huge_informational_thread_about_jungle_changes/


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2012)

Wollte heute mal den neuen TF testen. Erste 3 Spiele verloren wegen troll mates, viertes Spiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (19. Oktober 2012)

Sagt der Mann mit einem gelockten TF


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2012)

_Und der Sinn in bzw. bei deiner Aussage liegt jetzt wo..?_

_---------_

_Danke für den Link Oníshanu :-)_


----------



## Pente (19. Oktober 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und der Sinn in bzw. bei deiner Aussage liegt jetzt wo..?_


Er spielt darauf an, dass er seine Mates als "Troll" beschimpft weil sie alle darauf bestehen in der Mitte zu spielen. Er selbst jedoch hat exakt das gleiche Verhalten an den Tag gelegt wie seine Mitspieler und ist damit kein Stück besser.


----------



## floppydrive (19. Oktober 2012)

Der Mann von SK hat es erfasst


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2012)

_Laut dem Bild hat er aber als erstes geschrieben "mid" - somit darf er doch TF für die Mitte picken und ihn danach auch einloggen, oder seh ich das falsch?_

_Naja..whatever. :-]_


----------



## Pente (19. Oktober 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Laut dem Bild hat er aber als erstes geschrieben "mid" - somit darf er doch TF für die Mitte picken und ihn danach auch einloggen, oder seh ich das falsch?_
> 
> _Naja..whatever. :-]_


"Ich hab aber als Erstes MID geschrieben!!" ... etwas kindisch oder nicht? Wenn ich alleine anmelde, dann schreibe ich immer welche Rollen ich bevorzuge, aber ich sage nie, dass ich auf eine bestimmte Rolle bestehe. Mir ist egal wer wann was gesagt hat, ich spreche mich mit meinen Mitspielern ab und passe mich ggf dem Team an, ganz einfach. Man glaubt es kaum, aber stellt euch vor die Stimmung im Spiel ist dann von Anfang an deutlich besser (oh Wunder )


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2012)

_Ich weiss ja nicht was du jetzt darein interpretiert hast..aber..ich hab nichts davon gesagt das ich das so mache oder das gut finde..mir geht's einfach nur um das gepostete Bild und das dazu geschriebene von ihm._

_Aber was auch immer..wie gesagt.. :-)_


----------



## floppydrive (19. Oktober 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> "Ich hab aber als Erstes MID geschrieben!!" ... etwas kindisch oder nicht? Wenn ich alleine anmelde, dann schreibe ich immer welche Rollen ich bevorzuge, aber ich sage nie, dass ich auf eine bestimmte Rolle bestehe. Mir ist egal wer wann was gesagt hat, ich spreche mich mit meinen Mitspielern ab und passe mich ggf dem Team an, ganz einfach. Man glaubt es kaum, aber stellt euch vor die Stimmung im Spiel ist dann von Anfang an deutlich besser (oh Wunder )



So sieht es aus, wer Random spielt sollte jede Position schaffen und somit einfach für ein gutes Spiel sorgen


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> "Ich hab aber als Erstes MID geschrieben!!" ... etwas kindisch oder nicht? Wenn ich alleine anmelde, dann schreibe ich immer welche Rollen ich bevorzuge, aber ich sage nie, dass ich auf eine bestimmte Rolle bestehe. Mir ist egal wer wann was gesagt hat, ich spreche mich mit meinen Mitspielern ab und passe mich ggf dem Team an, ganz einfach. Man glaubt es kaum, aber stellt euch vor die Stimmung im Spiel ist dann von Anfang an deutlich besser (oh Wunder )



Also läuft das Spiel für dich nach dem Motto: "Ich mach was ich will, die anderen passen sich an" und verhälst dich wie ein "anderer" also machst was die anderen Sagen. Ist natürlich ein perfektes System, mit dem jeder zufrieden ist und wo es keine Streitigkeiten geben kann. Bei der vernünftigen Community viel Spaß.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2012)

wow, ein geiles Spiel. Nach 4 minuten 0/6 mit einem Kassadin der gegen AD Ez Mitte 0/4 steht und dann disconnected. Natürlich bin ich daran Schuld nach Meinung der Pros.


----------



## Oníshanu (20. Oktober 2012)

So viel mimimi muss nicht sein.


----------



## TrollJumper (20. Oktober 2012)

Leg doch mal so 2-3 Wochen Pause ein. Du hast grad einen völlig negativen Eindruck von allem und gehst mit dieser negativen Einstellung an jedes Game ran.
Ich hatte auch schon einmal eine komplette History voll mit Niederlagen, hab aber dann einfach mal das Spiel sein lassen und nichts gespielt.
Du könntest dir auch Mates suchen und mit denen spielen. Ich weiß eben grad nicht inwiefern du das alles schon mal gemacht hast.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele meistens mit mind. 2 premades. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind dann die randoms umso schlechter und die Gewinnchance sinkt stetig mit jedem premade.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2012)

So ein Dreck ...

2 mal ulti von darius gemacht, 2 mal kein schaden gemacht .. was soll der scheiß ? ...


----------



## Oníshanu (21. Oktober 2012)

Gestern als Garen gegen Teemo mit 5/2 aus der lane gegangen(auch durch roamen) 
Bin anscheinend einer der wenigen Spieler die nicht so viele Probleme gegen diesen Counterpick haben ^^


----------



## skyline930 (21. Oktober 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Gestern als Garen gegen Teemo mit 5/2 aus der lane gegangen(auch durch roamen)
> Bin anscheinend einer der wenigen Spieler die nicht so viele Probleme gegen diesen Counterpick haben ^^



Counterpicken bedeutet nicht Lane-Autowin. Gegen einen Counter zu seinem eigenen Champ zu spielen bedeutet nur das der Gegner grundsätzlich einen Vorteil gegen dich hat, bspw. durch Spellmechaniken. Wenn du 3/0/0, 20 CS vorne und ein Level über deinem Counter bist, hat auch dein Counter keine Chance. Vor allem wenn du erfolgreich geroamt hast. Teemo als Counterpick gegen Garen find ich eh zweifelhaft. Klar, Teemo ist gut gegen Garen, aber dafür wenn du als Garen einmal an ihn drankommst gibts Teemo Geschnitzeltes. Wenn du einen CC oder pure Damage Jungler hast, ists eh vorbei. Shyvana, Lee, Mao, Naut etc.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele den ganzen Tag und habe noch kein IP Boost bekommen. Die letzten 5 Spiele alle verloren, 2 davon in unter 12 minuten. Meine teammates sind einfach immer so unterirdisch schlecht. Engagen in Gegnerteam mit baron, wissen nicht wann man pusht und wann nicht, focussen nie usw. Eben hatte ich einen Diamant Spieler im team, der gegen einen bronze die lane verloren hat. Mit diesem matchmaking kann man nicht gewinnen.


----------



## Oníshanu (21. Oktober 2012)

Der Boost wird bei einem nicht optisch angezeigt aber ich bekomme trotzdem z.b. 103 IP für loses und ca 150 für einen win


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2012)

_ich hasse Rengar _


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Der Boost wird bei einem nicht optisch angezeigt aber ich bekomme trotzdem z.b. 103 IP für loses und ca 150 für einen win



Ich meinte damit eher, dass er mir nichts gebracht hat. Ich habe den ganzen Tag gespielt und erst heute abend ein einziges gewonnnen.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> _ich hasse Rengar _



^ This. 

Aber: Zombie Brand <3<3<3<3<3<3<3 Bester Skin aller Zeiten!


----------



## Pente (27. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Season 3 kann kommen  ... Platin schaff ich bis zum 6.11. nicht mehr


----------



## H2OTest (27. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ich spiel keine Rankeds  Da kann man nicht so schön trollen/Metabrechen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSHvzZy1YZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



how to sup




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw. Danke Pente für die Berichte auf Buffed. Finde es super wenn LoL auf der Hauptseite mehr vertreten ist.


@h2otest Ich spiel ranked nurnoch sup, sonst bekomm ich nen Herzinfakt.


----------



## Pente (28. Oktober 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> btw. Danke Pente für die Berichte auf Buffed. Finde es super wenn LoL auf der Hauptseite mehr vertreten ist.


Gerne. Wenn das Interesse groß genug ist schreibe ich gerne auch noch viel mehr über LoL auf buffed. Kommt halt wirklich auf die User an, denn ich schreib wirklich ungern Artikel wenn sie dann keiner liest


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Oktober 2012)

ich hab nichtmal mitbekommen das einer da war  du solltest mal mit buffed drüber reden das sie LoL bissel mehr featuren


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Oktober 2012)

League of Legends: Über 8 Millionen Zuschauer sahen das Finalspiel

League of Legends: Zu Besuch bei Riot Games - Reportage und viele Fotos aus dem Büro der Erfolgsentwickler

LoL News Sammellink 

there we go




Karthus is n geiler Champ. Bekommt ständig kills dank der Ulti, ist aber sofort tot sobald er auch nur ein bisschen out of position is. = )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Oktober 2012)

das buffed lol news hat weiß ich  nur gehen sie oft im gewusel der anderen (meist wow) news unter. ein eigener lolreiter auf der buffed newsseite wäre z.b. schonmal ein anfang


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Oktober 2012)

Jo, WoW, Werbung, buffedshow und Links zu GA Bilderstrecken. Da gehen einige gute Artikel leider wirklich unter.

Nagut wenn man sich diese Temperaturanzeige ansieht merkt man schon das die Artikel über LoL nicht so oft geklickt werden wie andere.

Wenn mybuffed besser organisiert wäre könnte man da vielleicht was reißen, aber was weiß ich schon.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (28. Oktober 2012)

Ach und den noch:
League of Legends Season 2 World Championships in LA - Bilder und Bericht vom eSport-Spektakel


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2012)

General Oddones Freundin. Progamer müsste man sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Oktober 2012)

Hehe, der beste Grund seine Elo zu steigern.  =)

Hab mir grad mal das Tribunal angeschaut.

Sehr interessant dort kann man lernen wie man Spieler reportet und sie danach tatsächlich eine Strafe bekommen und wie man sich selbst vor Bestrafung durch unbegründete reports schützt.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2012)

Grade Rammus gekauft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2012)

_Nett..schön ~350-400 Rüstung in seiner Stance gehabt? :-D_


----------



## H2OTest (31. Oktober 2012)

457 ohne stance ... total unnötig - aber iwie geil 

Ahja grade mal *DAS ERSTE MAL* soloq versucht ... mein team failt im picken - Ich leave und habe 30 Minuten abklingzeit? WTF????

Egal spiele ich meinen Twink ..


----------



## Tilbie (31. Oktober 2012)

Was denn Heute eigentlich wieder los? Komm wider nur mit Idioten in ein Team :S


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Oktober 2012)

Lulu is immo free to pick. Haben wohl einige Leute schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

War mit nem Franzosen adc inner botlane. Schreibt der im Champselect als ich Lulu picken will "not Lulu" und ich denk mir schon so "lol okay".

Hab dann Sona gepickt.

Okay, er hatte als Ez dann ein schwaches earlygame (was ich nicht verstanden habe), aber am Ende haben wir noch ganz gut gerockt und auch gewonnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War aber witzig. Ich hab die ganze Zeit geflamt das ich doch eigentlich Lulu spielen wollte.

Habe Ez ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen gemacht. =D


----------



## skyline930 (31. Oktober 2012)

Sona ist im Moment auch mein Lieblingssupport, falls ich supporte. (Was im Moment aber ziemlich jedes Duo bedeutet, weil ich ein low elo scrub bin >)

Ich muss sagen, die Nerfs an Graves/Corki/Ezreal sind doch echt gut geworden. Die sind immernoch "normal" stark, aber jetzt kann man endlich mal wieder etwas Abwechslung in den Ranged ADs haben. Ich hab in den letzten Tagen so ziemlich jeden AD Carry gesehen - Ziel erreicht würde ich mal sagen.

Hab jetzt auch die neue Twisted Treeline ausprobiert (ich habe die alte einfach nur gehasst.), auch verdammt awesome geworden.

Edit: Außerdem ist mir heute aufgefallen das ich ein Vollidiot bin. Hab die letzten Tage keine Rankeds gespielt, weil ich mein Silver V behalten will - und bekomm heute gesagt das es auf top elo basiert. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. November 2012)

Was ist denn Zed bitte für ein dummer Name...


----------



## Oníshanu (1. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand erklären warum ich in ARAM's fast ausschließlich gewinne und in 5v5's nicht?xD

http://www.lolking.n...1824831#history


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. November 2012)

Die Frage bei dem Lulupick ist, wogegen und womit Lulu gepickt wird. Sie ist und bleibt (für mich) ein Counterpick gegen Setups mit starkem Initiate. Auf der Bottomlane ein sehr schöner Pick gegen Sachen wie z.B. Alistar.


----------



## floppydrive (1. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 457 ohne stance ... total unnötig - aber iwie geil
> 
> Ahja grade mal *DAS ERSTE MAL* soloq versucht ... mein team failt im picken - Ich leave und habe 30 Minuten abklingzeit? WTF????
> 
> Egal spiele ich meinen Twink ..



Vollkommen richtig und wieso hat dein Team den Fail gepickt, was wollten sie den spielen?


----------



## tonygt (1. November 2012)

Wenn man Warteschlange von 30 min hat einfach ein ARam machen


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig und wieso hat dein Team den Fail gepickt, was wollten sie den spielen?



Ich meinte, dass ich von meinen Runen aus Mitte oder ADC spielen könnte. Ein anderer meinte er will ADC spielen. Ich eminte, dass ich dann die Mitte nehmen würde - kein Widerspruch. Unser Team kommt dran mitm Pick - Karthus. Hmm blieb für mich nur noch Supporter - Ich picke Taric erster Kommentar vom Karthus : Wie willst du mit Taric gegen Katarina in der Mitte spielen?

Bah ich gehn smurf spielen, da isses egal wenn mein team fail pickt - andersrum will ich auch ip auf meinem main habebn GNAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. November 2012)

Gerade team reports im Tribunal

Beleidigungen

Gemeldet von: Verbündeter

"speak in german all the game".


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

Iwie ist es, als würde ich gegen Bots spielen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

soviel zu "ein gefeedeter carry" kann sein team durch carryn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ahja hab mit 15 0 iwas angefangen


----------



## tonygt (1. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Iwie ist es, als würde ich gegen Bots spielen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte an deinem Elo liegen die Leute auf 290 Elo spielen schlechter als Bots


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> soviel zu "ein gefeedeter carry" kann sein team durch carryn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das geht super, ich erinnere mich an ein Game indem der Invade für den Gegner, mit einem 4/0 auf mir als Akali begonnen hat, die Midlane hatte keinen Spaß mehr und auch sonst keine Lane mehr Akali burstet mit Gear einfach 
so abartig.

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den Belohnung die man zur Ende der Season kriegt, zählt da die Angezeigte Zahl oder das Current Rating. Weil angezeigt wird mir Gold mit 1513 mein Current Rating ist aber weil inaktiv auf 1488 was zählt denn jetzt ?


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2012)

Irgendwie find ich Zed total uninteressant. Die sollen sich mal was neues einfallen lassen..


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. November 2012)

Was wird das jetzt? Kindergarten? Bitte unterlassen, danke.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2012)

Ich hoffe das bringt was; bezweifle es aber ehrlich gesagt. Die Leute in diesem Forum werden teilweise wirklich schnell aggressiv.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. November 2012)

Die Frage ist, wie sehr man sicht bemüht, anderen Leute nicht agressiv zu machen. Wenn ich mir den Verlauf anschaue, dann waren deine Antworten auf den Beitrag bezüglch einer gefütterten Akali voller Sarkasmus. Nicht immer das richtige Instrument, um eine Diskussion zu führen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2012)

Es war ein bisschen Ironie. Wirklich sehr offensichtliche Ironie. War aber auch eindeutig provoziert. Ich meine es gibt mehr als 5 Klassen in dem Spiel und wenn ich behaupte, dass ein Champ nicht zur einen Klasse gehört und mir dann unterstellt wird, dass ich damit aussagen will dass es ein Tank ist.... da war meine Antwort schon angebracht und was viel wichtiger ist: Sie war nicht unfreundlich. Mit was antwortet Floppy dann gleich? Er sagt, dass ich dumm bin. Diese Freundlichkeit lobe ich mir. Aber du hast natürlich Recht, ich war unfreundlich und keiner sonst (das ist auch Ironie falls es nicht angekommen ist).


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. November 2012)

Jetzt übertreibst du etwas. Aber ich werde das Ganze jetzt einfach mal so lösen, indem ich moderie und die Beiträge, die in meinen Augen Spam sind, einfach lösche. Dann ist die Geschichte gegessen.

/edit
So, zurück zum Thema.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2012)

Okay, finde ich gut einen "Punkt" zu setzen . Dann versuche ich mal meinen anfänglichen Post etwas konstruktiver zu gestalten.






H2OTest schrieb:


> soviel zu "ein gefeedeter carry" kann sein team durch carryn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke es gibt bestimmt einige Champions, mit denen man gut carrien kann, wenn man gefeeded ist. Ob Akali dazugehört weiß ich nicht. Auch wenn du 15/0 hast, bist du doch ziemlich anfällig gegen CC. Wenn du gegen gute Leute spielst und alle 5 mit CC und all ihrem Schaden auf dich gehen, bist du sofort tot und dein team kämpft nicht nur 4v5, sondern hat auch seinen Champion mit z.B. 15/18 kills des teams verloren. Das habe ich mal erlebt als ich mit ein paar Freunden gegen GuardsmanBob und 4 seiner fans gespielt habe. Er war Rengar. Wir haben Bob sehr krass gefeeded (ich glaube er war 16/0 und sein team insgesamt hatte 18 Kills), doch wir konnten ihn im mid/lategame mit gutem teamplay einfach unschädlich machen und haben dann gewonnen. Als Rengar neu war habe ich ihn im team ranked gespielt und hatte auch 10/12 aller kills aus dem team. Es stand 12/3 oder so. Irgendwann im Verlauf des Spiels wurde ich dann gekontert mit 3 oracles und perma CC nur auf mir, da konnte ich nichts mehr carrien mit Rengar. Insofern würde ich schon sagen, dass man ein Spiel carrien kann wenn man extrem gefeeded ist. Das hängt aber auch vom Champion und vor Allem von den Gegnern ab. Akali würde ich gegen gute Spieler nicht zum carrien verwenden.


----------



## Pente (2. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt bestimmt einige Champions, mit denen man gut carrien kann, wenn man gefeeded ist. Ob Akali dazugehört weiß ich nicht. Auch wenn du 15/0 hast, bist du doch ziemlich anfällig gegen CC. Wenn du gegen gute Leute spielst und alle 5 mit CC und all ihrem Schaden auf dich gehen, bist du sofort tot und dein team kämpft nicht nur 4v5, sondern hat auch seinen Champion mit z.B. 15/18 kills des teams verloren. Das habe ich mal erlebt als ich mit ein paar Freunden gegen GuardsmanBob und 4 seiner fans gespielt habe. Er war Rengar. Wir haben Bob sehr krass gefeeded (ich glaube er war 16/0 und sein team insgesamt hatte 18 Kills), doch wir konnten ihn im mid/lategame mit gutem teamplay einfach unschädlich machen und haben dann gewonnen. Als Rengar neu war habe ich ihn im team ranked gespielt und hatte auch 10/12 aller kills aus dem team. Es stand 12/3 oder so. Irgendwann im Verlauf des Spiels wurde ich dann gekontert mit 3 oracles und perma CC nur auf mir, da konnte ich nichts mehr carrien mit Rengar. Insofern würde ich schon sagen, dass man ein Spiel carrien kann wenn man extrem gefeeded ist. Das hängt aber auch vom Champion und vor Allem von den Gegnern ab. Akali würde ich gegen gute Spieler nicht zum carrien verwenden.


Assassins / Carrys sind immer anfällig für CC und i.d.R. ist selbst ein Full-Built Tank in LoL relativ schnell tot wenn 5 Mann diesen beharken. Viele sagen nun sicher wieder "so ein quatsch das macht doch kein Mensch, als erstes muss der AD der Gegner sterben" und das ist so einfach nicht korrekt. Alex Ich hat dazu einmal gesagt "mein Spiel hat sich entscheidend verbessert als ich verstanden habe, dass der Champion den man als erstes sieht auch der Champion ist den man als erstes tötet". Wahre Worte, es ist einfach nur dumm die gegnerische Tankline zu durchbrechen nur um zu versuchen den Carry zu erwischen. Das führt meist dazu, dass man geaced wird  Scarra und Westrice zählen weltweit zu den besten Akali Spielern und ich habe beide schon in Turnieren Akali spielen und damit carrien sehen. Ich mag es nicht wenn Leute Champions in Schubladen einordnen die sie aufgrund ihrer eigenen Erfahrung bilden. Derzeit ist nahezu (mit wirklich sehr wenigen Ausnahmen) jeder Champion viable und einige hier würden sich wundern wie hart eine Akali carryn kann wenn sie selbst gut spielt. Es gibt einfach bestimmte Konstellationen an Teamsetups mit denen Akali im Late-Game Probleme haben könnte, aber das gibt es für jeden anderen Champion auch. Es gibt so viele snowball-lastige Champions in LoL oder Champions die vor allem im Early- und Mid-Game glänzen und im Late-Game stark abbauen. Das ist einfach so. Das macht das Spiel aus und wenn man die Stärken / Schwächen seines eigenen Lineups im Vergleich zu den Gegnern kennt, dann kann man diese auch nutzen. Lee Sin z.B. hat eine enorm starke Early- bis Mid-Game Präsenz wenn man ihn z.b. mit Amumu vergleicht die erst ab dem Mid-Game bis ins Late-Game wirklich stark wird. Das Problem ist einfach, dass das Team von Amumu nur einmal ins Late-Game kommen muss. Wenn sie an diesen Punkt kommen bringt der Lee Sin Pick z.b. auch nichts mehr und das Amumu-Team gewinnt. Natürlich ist es nicht immer so und genau da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt: man sollte Champions nicht in Schubladen stecken. Das ist ähnlich wie die ganzen Counter-Pick Seiten. Counter-Picks schön und gut, aber 90% der Counter funktionieren leider nur wenn man den Champion wirklich zu 100% beherrscht. Ich hab mit Irelia schon soooooooooo viele Lanes gegen Olaf Spieler gewonnen und Olaf ist der absolute Top-Counter für Irelia. In letzter Konsequenz kommt es immer auf den Spieler an und darauf wie er mit dem Champion umgehen kann. In den seltensten Fällen liegt es wirklich am Champion Pick selbst. Denn Counter-Picks z.b. gehen immer davon aus, dass beide Spieler auf gleichem Niveau spielen und das trifft so gut wie nie zu! Nicht einmal in Profi-Spielen spielen die einzelnen Lane-Gegner immer zu 100% auf ein und dem selben Niveau.


----------



## Derulu (3. November 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> /edit
> So, zurück zum Thema.



Eigentlich sollte damit bereits alles gesagt sein


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2012)

Hat eventuell jemand ein paar Tipps für bzw. zum junglen? Ich spiel sogut wie immer Top/Mid und will mich da mal etwas umschauen bzw. es lernen.

Spass machen mir bis jetzt Lee und Amumu. Eventuell ein paar Tipps zu ihnen?  Oder ein paar Champs die ich mir noch anschauen "sollte"?

Danke schonmal :-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. November 2012)

Ich jungle zwar momentan mehr mit support junglern, aber Lee hat mir auch immer Spaß gemacht 

Mit Lee fange ich meist mit Schuhen und 3 pots an. Starte bei den Geistern und lass dir dabei vom team helfen. Dann redbuff mit smite und gank z.B. mid oder toplane. Kommt natürlich auf die Champions der Gegner an und wie die lane steht. Man kann nicht immer ganken und sollte es dann auch vermeiden, wenn man nicht sicher ist einen Kill oder Flash rauszuholen. Falls es mal nichts zu tun gibt kann man counterjunglen oder z.B. eine Lane übernehmen, wenn jemand back muss.
Fang mit Lee am besten mit E an. Das gibt guten AE Schaden und verringert den Schaden der jungle Monster. Danach Q wenn du einen lvl 2 Gank machst oder W wenn nicht. Mit Lee maxe ich im jungle Q, danach W (muss man allerdings nicht machen).
Was mit Lee sehr gut geht sind ganks von hinten, also hinter dem Gegnerischen tower. Du gibst dir einen Schild, tankst ein paar hits und kickst den Gegner dann weg von seinem tower (wenn man das obere team ist, ansonsten geht auch tribush). Mit Lee geht das aber eigentlich auch bisschen einfacher. W zu einem Minion der hinter deinem Gegner ist und dann ult kick weg vom tower.
Du solltest mMn auf jeden Fall ein frühes oracle Elixier kaufen, um wards zu clearen. Ich hatte damit anfangs Probleme, da ich das Gold lieber zum Verbessern meiner Items nehmen wollte, aber ein oracle ist wirklich sein Gold wert, wenn du es schaffst damit wards zu zerstören, erfolgreich zu ganken oder einfach nur den Gegner einzuschüchtern, der keine wards mehr auf seiner lane hat. Mit Lee hast du auch relativ gute Fluchtmöglichkeiten um dein oracle zu beschützen (w zu ward, q zu minion, ult um Gegner fernzuhalten usw.).

Achja: Beim junglen ist es sehr wichtig, alle Respawnzeiten im Blick zu haben. Schreib dir red/blu/dragon/baron immer auf. Am besten auch den blu buff der Gegner, wenn der gegnerische midlaner ihn gerade erhalten hat und du es mitbekommst. Außerdem ist es nie verkehrt, dei respawnzeiten der kleineren camps im Blick zu haben, um effizient zu junglen.

Und: Du solltest auch verschiedene summoner spells ausprobieren. Mit Lee funktioniert sowohl Flash als auch Exhaust ziemlich gut.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2012)

Hey Mighty,

danke dir - mit Lee mach ich das genau so wie du das geschrieben hast..bestätigt mich in meinem "gespiele".

Das mit dem Oracle ist eine gute Idee - werd ich mal ausprobieren.

Danke nochmal. :-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonygt (3. November 2012)

Allgemein gilt viel Übung Jungeln ist mit der schwerste Lane in LOL und es gibt nur sehr wenige gute Jungler.
-Wichtig ist schnell zu sehen ob eine Lane pusht und sich ein Gank lohnt. Creeps im AUge behalten und die leben der Leute auf der Lane und dann entsprechenden Ganks ansetzen.
-Immer drauf achten das wenn man Gankt man dem Gegner keine Kills oder sogar Buffs schenkt.
-Wissen wo die stärken und schwächen des eigenen Champs und des gegnerischen sind. Vor allem beim Jungeln sollte man wissen das man mit Maokai oder Nautlis nicht umbedingt gegen Shy oder Lee Counter Jungeln sollte.
-Beim Counterjungeln darauf achten wie stark deine Lanes sind, wenn Mid lane die Creeps in Sekunden gecleart werden ist es sehr gefährlich in den Red Jungle zu gehen, da die Gegnerische Lane aller wahrscheinlichkeit schneller da ist als die eigene.
-Allgemein ein Gefühl dafür kriege wo bald gegankt wird countergankes sind super stark und können gerne mal in Double oder Triple Kills enden.
-Vor allem als Supp Jungle Warden und Wards clearen
-Bei Ganks auf der Lane wenn es möglich ist versuchen den Leuten auf der Lane die kills zu lassen
-Time im Auge behalten und auch deinen Smite CD vor allem für Drake und Baron ist es wichtig das man sein Smite nicht 10 sec davor benutzt bevor Drake up ist
-Gute Rune Pages und Masteries vor allem die Rune page kann darüber entscheiden ob man in den ersten paar Minunten einmal alle Camps clearen kann und direkt mit einem Item startet oder ob man zwischen durch Base muss um leben zu reggen


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2012)

Auch dir ein Dankeschön :-)

Ich hab und kenn sogut wie jeden Champ..Wins hab ich grad etwas über 1600..also Erfahrung ist schon vorhanden..möchte die Lane nur so professionell wie möglich ausbauen..vor allem auch wegen der neuen Season..da will ich dann mehr Wert auf Rankeds legen.

Also nochmal danke euch beiden. :-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## H2OTest (3. November 2012)

Ich geb hier mal was zum "nachdenken" 

Spiel Olaf im Jungle:

Runen Rote mit Ad Pen
Rest Full AD
Masteries im DD Baum

Starten tust du beim Blue Buff mit einem Vampiric Zepter und deinem W Spell dazu GHOST! und Exhaust! 
Beim Blue Buff brauchst du noch ein wenig Hilfe doch danach rockt du mit deiner Axt im Jungle und macht Smite überflüssig.
Ganks werden mit Axt, Exhaust und Ghost episch. 
Build besteht dann aus 3er boots Phage - und danach muss man sich dem Team anpassen.Der Olaf hat so einen Krassen cc - das jeder gank mit ghost und exhaust zu einem Kill führt.


----------



## TrollJumper (3. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> macht Smite überflüssig.




Dann kommt der gegnerische Jungler oder jemand anderes und klaut euch die Drakes, Buffs und den Baron.
Exhaust haste auch nicht für jeden Gank und die Axt trifft man im Idealfall wenn der Gegner nicht ausweicht.


----------



## H2OTest (3. November 2012)

Jeder build hat seine stärken und schwächen


----------



## TrollJumper (3. November 2012)

Smite nicht mitnehmen, würde ich einer ganz anderen Kategorie zuordnen.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Jeder build hat seine stärken und schwächen



smite ist keine option im jungle sondern mandatory. smite gibt dir gold, jungle speed und buff controll (deine sowie gegnerische). dagegen kommt kein anderer summonerspell an wenns um jungler geht. aber nehmen wir z.b. ghost als gegenbeispiel, da ich denke das exhaust als zweiter ss auf olaf eine gute wahl ist. ghost gibt ein starken ms boost plus ignore unit collision.
einzig das zweite kriegst du nicht durch items, du kannst aber den ms boost durch shurelias bekommen, sogar ein stärkeren allerdings nur für 3 sek. noch dazu ist shurelias fast schon core auf olaf und ist damit gut zurechtfertigen.


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2012)

Smite nicht mitzunehmen ist 300 Elo niveau, der letzte Shaco der kein Smite mitgenommen hat wurde von mir, wohlgemerkt er war in meinem Team, so hart gecounterjungelt der hat keinen Buff gesehen.
Zu Full AD Runen muss jeder selbst wissen was er spielt aber ich halte es als Melee sehr fraglich ohne Rüssi oder irgendwelche Deff zu spielen, vor mit Olaf hast du weder die Mobility noch irgendwelche krassen Deff skills, die es erlauben würden auf Deff zu verzichten.
Und das jeder Gank zum Kill führt halte ich für sehr fraglich, funktioniert nur solang Leute keinen Skillshots dodgen können du hast keine Gap Closer oder ähnliches Olafs äxte sind relativ leicht zu dodgen


----------



## Oníshanu (4. November 2012)

Full Armor bis auf Flat-AD Red's schaffen es,dass ich mit Rammus ohne Hilfe sowohl zuerst die Wölfe als auch anschließend den Blue schaffe ohne einen Heiltrank einzusetzen(Startitem Ruby Crystal).Ich find das recht nice aber das ist Geschmackssache


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Full Armor bis auf Flat-AD Red's schaffen es,dass ich mit Rammus ohne Hilfe sowohl zuerst die Wölfe als auch anschließend den Blue schaffe ohne einen Heiltrank einzusetzen(Startitem Ruby Crystal).Ich find das recht nice aber das ist Geschmackssache



statt den ad reds probier mal as reds. dank as kriegst du während def anhaltung mehr autohits an die kreeps und da dir die def haltung über deine armor auch schaden gibt skaliert das recht gut . ansonsten würde ich nicht alles auf armor runen, schließlich ist der schaden der jungle creeps ab lvl 6 ziemlich uninteressant, von daher würde ich scaling mr blues empfehlen. quints ist geschmackssache, aber da bevorzuge ich auf so gut wie bei allen meinen junglern ms quints


----------



## skyline930 (4. November 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> Hat eventuell jemand ein paar Tipps für bzw. zum junglen? Ich spiel sogut wie immer Top/Mid und will mich da mal etwas umschauen bzw. es lernen.
> 
> Spass machen mir bis jetzt Lee und Amumu. Eventuell ein paar Tipps zu ihnen? Oder ein paar Champs die ich mir noch anschauen "sollte"?
> 
> ...



Hi, 
also - erstmal musst du dich entscheiden was du junglen willst. Im Prinzip gibt es 2 unterschiedliche Junglertypen: Kill/Bruiser-Jungler (bspw. Leesin, Shyvana, ...) oder GP5/Support/Tank-Jungler (Maokai, Amumu, ...).
Build ist wie der Name schon sagt: Auf Killjunglern gehst du eher einen Bruiser/Damage build, bei dem anderen gold generation und Tankitems.
Lee und Amumu sind sowohl starke Ganker, haben einen hohen Sustain im Jungle und viel Teamfightpräsenz, gute Wahl 
Anschauen kannst du dir falls dir Amumu Spaß macht Maokai, meiner Meinung nach einer der stärksten und zuverlässigsten Jungler. Shen ist auch spaßig zu spielen, leider sehr Counterjungle anfällig und nicht so schnell, aber wenn du Shen erstmal nicht auf fulltank sondern eher Bruisermäßig spielst (Ich spiele oft Wriggle/Wits End im jungle) kommst du gut durchs Midgame und kannst dann Tank gehen - klappt bei mir recht gut.

Ein paar allgemeine Tipps:
- Jungle = Smite. Du musst Smite dabei haben, keine alternativen. Nicht wegen Early speed, sondern wegen Buff/Dragon/Baron Control.
- Am stärksten für Jungle speed sind Attackspeed Runen, am stärksten für Ganks AD.
- Ein Oracle kann falls du sicher spielst extrem stark sein.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. November 2012)

Ui wow, guckt man einmal kurz weg, gibts 2 Seiten neue Kommentare. = )

Tipps fürs junglen? Öhm kp, vielleicht bei der Wahl des Junglers etwas auf die Teamkomb schauen. Squishy team = Tankjungle.

Ich jungle mit Mao am liebsten. Start: Boots + 3pots -> Philostone -> Heart of Gold -> Boots of Mobility -> Supportitems die das Team braucht (Aegis / Frozen Heart).

Bei Mao sollte man ein Auge drauf halten, dass bei einem gank der Laner auch dmg mitmacht, weil der dmg von Mao alleine meist nicht reicht. Also immer pingen.

Boots of Mobility machen am Anfang die ganks leichter und die junglespeed schneller. Im Lategame sollte man über Merc Treads nachdenken.
Klar, und Oracle nicht vergessen. = )





Edit: 



Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Die Frage bei dem Lulupick ist, wogegen und womit Lulu gepickt wird. Sie ist und bleibt (für mich) ein Counterpick gegen Setups mit starkem Initiate. Auf der Bottomlane ein sehr schöner Pick gegen Sachen wie z.B. Alistar.



Glaube der Gegner hatte noch gar nicht gepickt. Bin mir auch nicht mehr ganz sicher gegen wen wir dann gespielt haben.

Aber wie Pente soschön sagte:



Pente schrieb:


> Counter-Picks schön und gut, aber 90% der Counter funktionieren leider nur wenn man den Champion wirklich zu 100% beherrscht.



Naja, Lulu beherrsche ich ebend am bessten. ^^ Sollange der Gegner nicht Voli oder Blitz pickt ist eigendlich alles okay. =)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (5. November 2012)

Nach vielen vielen Games endlich geschaft unter Elo 1 zu kommen.
Denn man ist dann Unrankend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Oha wer hat gestern das MLF Final gesehen ? 
Die 5 Matches waren aber mal mehr als spannend. Großartig. Shy und diese early jungle aggression hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2012)

ap ashe too stronk


----------



## tonygt (6. November 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ap ashe too stronk



Indeed zum Kills Stealen damit die Kills auf den richtigen Leuten bleiben


----------



## Pente (6. November 2012)

Im Grunde ist auf 0 Elo runter zu spielen nichts auf das man stolz sein müsste. Im Gegenteil, du solltest damit nicht hausieren gehen, denn Riot findet derartiges Verhalten alles andere als lustig und das kann auch bis hin zum Perma-Bann deines Main-Accounts gehen. Warum? Weil du absichtlich das Spielerlebnis anderer Spieler störst. Und ja es gibt bereits einige Fälle bei denen Fehlverhalten mit dem Smurf-Account eine Auswirkung auf den Main-Account hatte.


----------



## tonygt (6. November 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist auf 0 Elo runter zu spielen nichts auf das man stolz sein müsste. Im Gegenteil, du solltest damit nicht hausieren gehen, denn Riot findet derartiges Verhalten alles andere als lustig und das kann auch bis hin zum Perma-Bann deines Main-Accounts gehen. Warum? Weil du absichtlich das Spielerlebnis anderer Spieler störst. Und ja es gibt bereits einige Fälle bei denen Fehlverhalten mit dem Smurf-Account eine Auswirkung auf den Main-Account hatte.



Ganz ehrlich 80% der Leute die auf dem Elo spielen stören das Spielverhältnis der anderen Spieler und sollten gebannt werden, da ham wir den Leuten eher geholfen spaß zu haben als was anderes.
Und soviel Leute wie mir regelmäßig begegnen die nicht gebannt sind ich bitte dich, wenn ich erst Elo runterspiele um dann wieder Leute zu carrien gibt es Leute die deutlich schlimmer sind.


----------



## Pente (7. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich 80% der Leute die auf dem Elo spielen stören das Spielverhältnis der anderen Spieler und sollten gebannt werden, da ham wir den Leuten eher geholfen spaß zu haben als was anderes.
> Und soviel Leute wie mir regelmäßig begegnen die nicht gebannt sind ich bitte dich, wenn ich erst Elo runterspiele um dann wieder Leute zu carrien gibt es Leute die deutlich schlimmer sind.


Natürlich gibt es schlimmeres. Ich sagte lediglich, dass ich an deiner Stelle nicht so einen großen Wirbel drum machen würde. Denn Riot findet derartiges Verhalten wirklich alles andere als lustig.

Zum Thema "es gibt so viele die nicht gebannt sind / werden" einmal ein Auszug aus meiner Tribunal-Statistik:

Total Cases Reviewed: 114
Cases Pending: 8

Justice Rating: 4403
93.9% Accuracy

Cases Correct: 107
Longest Streak: 31
Toxic Days Prevented: 270
Players Permabanned: 6

In 114 Fällen die ich bearbeitet habe wurden insgesamt 270 Tage Banns vergeben und 6 Perma-Banns. Bei einer derartigen Statistik kannst du sicher sein, dass es jeden (der sich daneben benimmt) unter Garantie früher oder später erwischt.


----------



## tonygt (7. November 2012)

Jop kann ja gerne sein, können von mir aus auch den Acc bannen. Wobei es schwierig werden sollte anhand des Tribunals zu erkennen, was wir gemacht haben, da wir nicht gefeedet nicht geflamt und auch keine Troll Builds hatten. Wir hatten auf jeden fall Spaß und haben es uns einfach mal als Ziel gesetzt und erreicht eine Leistung ist es sicher nicht aber lustig wars. Jetzt heisst auf die neue Season warten und nen Duo Q Mate finden um diese Season mal Konstant Ranked zu spielen und nen höheres Elo zu erreichen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. November 2012)

Hmm, für mich sind ranked Spiele immer "ernste" Spiele. Wobei ich garnicht soviel spiele. Gucke eher Streams, lese bei reddit oder suche Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Artwork. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (7. November 2012)

Mein aktueller Desktop-Hintergrund^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2012)

Wollen die wirklich Teemo löschen ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. November 2012)

Morello ist ein Spaßvogel


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2012)

Mir macht Alistar im Jungle wirklich Spaß..hab bis jetzt mit MagicPen,Armor,MagicResist,Movement-Speed gespielt..fand aber grad den Anfang etwas "schwer" bzw langsam..Movementspeed eventuell gegen AP tauschen?

Sonst ein paar Tipps?

Mal wieder : Danke :-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wollen die wirklich Teemo löschen ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (8. November 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2012)

2x Sion ?


----------



## Tilbie (9. November 2012)

Das beste is: Ich hab den Champion immer noch nicht.

Aber erst mal die 2700 Einflusspunkte abziehen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. November 2012)

So, Go4Lol ist vorbei. Leider in der dritten Runde ausgeschieden, aber dafür verdient ausgeschieden. 1 - 18 verloren.

Jemand anderes vielleicht erfolgreicher gewesen?


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Was ist euer Lieblingschamp & warum ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. November 2012)

Momentan Nidalee. Allerdings erst seit Kurzem und bisher habe ich sie nur mid gespielt. Kann sich also durchaus ändern 

Ich finde toll an ihr, dass der Speer so unglaublich viel Schaden macht. Man kann ein ganzes Gegnerteam vom chasen abhalten, man kann sie poken, für einen teamfight schwächen oder einen carry praktisch two-shotten. Außerdem hat Nidalee eine wahnsinns mobility. Nicht nur, dass man in Büschen so schnell ist, man kann auch noch alle paar Sekunden springen (sogar über die meisten Wände!). Man hat (auf AP zumindest) einen starken heal und attack speed buff; man hat eine Falle, die vision gewährt und die man zur Gankabwehr benutzen kann. Zudem ist man auch im Nahkampf wirklich gut und macht sau viel Schaden, ohne ressourcen zu verbrauchen. Das alles mag ich an Nidalee


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

Toplane : Darius
Jungle : Olaf 
Mitte: Akali
Supporrter : Taric
ADC: Vayne

bearbiten tue ich nacher noch die gründe


----------



## floppydrive (12. November 2012)

Nunu im Jungle, Gründe sind offensichtlich


----------



## tonygt (12. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Nunu im Jungle, Gründe sind offensichtlich



Öhm nein ? ich find Nunu jungle ziemlich bescheiden hab selbst paar mal gespielt, ich kam mir mit keinem anderen Jungler so nutzlos vor.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2012)

Mein Lieblingschamp ist Tristana, ich weiß nicht wieso aber ich mag sie. Hat zawr nen extrem schwaches midgame aber das endgame ist dafür umso besser.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingschamp ist Tristana, ich weiß nicht wieso aber ich mag sie. Hat zawr nen extrem schwaches midgame aber das endgame ist dafür umso besser.



Ich komme mit Tristana so garnicht zurecht^^ Besonders als AP treffe ich einfach den rocket jump nicht.

Ich liste das auch mal so auf wie H2O

Top: Olaf/Lee/Irelia
Jungle: Maokai
Mitte: Nidalee
Support: Janna
AD Carry: Vayne


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2012)

Ich spiel schon seit der Beta mit ihr 

bei mir ists so:
Top: Jarvan
Jungler: Lee
Mid: Galio
Supporter: Sona


----------



## floppydrive (12. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Öhm nein ? ich find Nunu jungle ziemlich bescheiden hab selbst paar mal gespielt, ich kam mir mit keinem anderen Jungler so nutzlos vor.



Nunu ist der wohl genialste Jungler der Welt, du hast geniale Ganks, bist super schnell, super Team Support, dazu ist der Counter Jungle einfach göttlich. Ich spiele im Team nur Jungle und habe mit keinem Champion so eine gute W/L wie mit Nunu.


----------



## tonygt (12. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Nunu ist der wohl genialste Jungler der Welt, du hast geniale Ganks, bist super schnell, super Team Support, dazu ist der Counter Jungle einfach göttlich. Ich spiele im Team nur Jungle und habe mit keinem Champion so eine gute W/L wie mit Nunu.



Jungle Speed stimme ich zu nunu is relativ Fix, Counter jungle jein man kann man schnell Camps Clearen durchaus, ist aber immer sehr Riskant denn wenn man einmal erwischt wird kann man eher selten Fighten, die Ganks joa du hast nur nen Slow gibt zig Jungler die gefährlichere Ganks haben. In Teamfights pff gibt genügend andere Jungler die einen größeren Nutzen haben als Nunu, man hat keinen Fighter Starter, man hat eine Ulti die gegen gute Teams meist wenig Schaden macht, man hat einen Slow der ganz Nett ist, man hat Attackspeed Buff der aber gering ausfällt, weil man W eigentlich erst spät Maxt. Allgemein nichts was einen Jungle Nunu Sinnvoller macht als einen Supp Nunu, da würde ich eher andere Jungler spielen.

Hab mit Ryze auch eine 84% Win Chance trotzdem würd ich ihn nicht als starke Mid Lane bezeichnen.


----------



## floppydrive (12. November 2012)

Ich kann mich auf jeden Jungler einlassen den ich in seinem Jungle finde, sobald ich ihn zu ein paar Creep Camps ziehe hat er eindeutig das nachsehen und auch so hatte ich nie Probleme. Weiterhin ist der Slow zusammen mit den Schaden nicht zu verachten, dazu hast du den Gegner im Dauerslow und kannst auch mit dem Ulti einen schönen Tower Dive ansetzen ohne Aggro zu ziehen, allgemein ist das Zoning mit dem Nunu Ulti sehr interessant. Weiterhin warum maxt man den Attackspeed Buff zu letzt, wenn dann eher das Consume welches durch den Kompletten Jungle auf Level 1 reicht. Weiterhin ist ein Tanky/Supp Nunu aus dem Jungle schon ein guter Fight Start, hierbei muss aber natürlich der Ulti gut gesetzt sein und wenn er nur zum Zonen gilt. 

Grundsätzlich ist hier immernoch zu sagen das der Champion bei einem guten Jungler ja nicht den Hauptteil ausmacht, ich mache auch mit Elise eine gute Jungle Route und habe schöne Ganks. Klar sagt die WL nichts direkt über den Champion aus da doch immer der Playerskill reinspielt aber trotzdem finde ich Nunu den "klassichen" Jungler überlegen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2012)

Ich find Cho'Gath als Jungler irgendwie total überbewertet. Der Gankerfolg ist abhänging vom treffen des raptures & das richtig zu timen schaffen nur die wenigsten.


----------



## tonygt (12. November 2012)

Warum willst du jemanden Zonen ? Und warum willst du Nunu Ulti benutzen um Leute zu Zonen, eigentlich willst du doch genau das Gegenteil erreichen entweder sollen die Leute in deiner Ulti stehen oder du willst den Team Fight Splitten die Ulti zum Zonen zu nutzen wäre mehr als Verschwendung. 
Was verstehst du unter "klassischen Junglern"?
Maokai, Cho, Ammumu und Nauti wären als anderen Support Jungler deutlich stärker als Nunu. Sie können derzeit sehr gut mit Nunu was Jungle Speed angeht mithalten. Nunu kann zwar schnell die großen Mobs in den Camps clearen aber für die kleinen braucht er einige Zeit. Maokai und Naut sind da genau so schnell und haben dazu noch deutlich stärkere Ganks.
Und Cho halte ich nicht für überbewertet, wenn die Lane einen CC hat hast du ne extrem lange CC chain und nen Rupture das nicht trifft aber den Gegner dazu zwingt in richtung CHo auszuweichen reicht oftmals schon weil der Silence zum einen ne hohe RAnge hat und zum anderen extrem lange hält.


----------



## Oníshanu (12. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und Cho halte ich nicht für überbewertet, wenn die Lane einen CC hat hast du ne extrem lange CC chain und nen Rupture das nicht trifft aber den Gegner dazu zwingt in richtung CHo auszuweichen reicht oftmals schon weil der Silence zum einen ne hohe RAnge hat und zum anderen extrem lange hält.



Trotzdem haben es da z.B. ein Lee Sin oder Rammus leichter


----------



## Pente (13. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich find Cho'Gath als Jungler irgendwie total überbewertet. Der Gankerfolg ist abhänging vom treffen des raptures & das richtig zu timen schaffen nur die wenigsten.


Also Cho'Gath ist einer meiner Lieblings-Champions und ich hab sowohl Top-Lane als auch Jungle schon sehr viele Games mit ihm gemacht. Rapture zu treffen mit Cho'Gath ist alles andere als schwer, im Gegenteil, es ist eigentlich ziemlich simple. Ein guter Cho'Gath silenced den Gegner erst bevor er Rapture nutzt. Damit verhindert man, dass der Gegner mit Flash oder anderen Fähigkeiten Rapture dodgen kann, d.h. er kann nur weglaufen. Dann einfach Rapture in Laufrichtung so wirken, dass es ihn trifft selbst wenn er stehen bleibt. Das kann man gar nicht verfehlen. Als Jungler geht das genauso wie als Top-Laner. Als Jungler sogar noch etwas leichter. Wenn man die Line-of-Sight der Map kennt und weiß bis wohin man gehen kann ohne, dass der Gegner einen sieht dann landet man das Rapture auch in 99% aller Fälle einfach weil der Gegner es zu spät sieht. Hinzu kommt, dass man die Rapture-Animation nicht sieht wenn sie aus dem Busch oder aus dem Nebel des Krieges heraus gewirkt wird. Der runde Kreis erscheint viel später und wenn man ihn gut platziert ist es unmöglich für den Gegner dem Spell auszuweichen.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

Da find ich es aber besser Cho'Gath top zu spielen. Mit Rapture/Silence inzieren & dann der Gank.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2012)

Bisher läuft die Season scheisse. 2 Spiele 2 troll jungler 2 loss nach 20 min


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

Life is pain


----------



## Oníshanu (13. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bisher läuft die Season scheisse. 2 Spiele 2 troll jungler 2 loss nach 20 min



Deswegen wart ich erstmal ne Woche bis sich das etwas sortiert hat^^,obwohl ich kaum denke dass es dann besser sein wird aber ich nehm mir die paar Tage für normals um wieder reinzukommen


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2012)

Ja, man sollte vmtl etwas warten. Ich habe jetzt in jedem Spiel gegen Diamant Spieler gespielt und hatte selbst höchstens Gold Leute im team.


----------



## tonygt (13. November 2012)

Das war aber zu erwarten das am ersten Tag erstmal Seeding ist, vor allem spielen jetzt auch viele Leute die vor ewigkeiten ihr Elo gemacht haben und gar net mehr spielen können. Ich warte mindestens ne Woche oder zwei bis ich wieder anfange Ranked zu machen, passt mir eh ganz gut kann ich bis dahin meine Performance noch verbessern bin nach meiner GW2 Pause extrem draußen hab ich gemerkt..


----------



## Pente (14. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bisher läuft die Season scheisse. 2 Spiele 2 troll jungler 2 loss nach 20 min


2 Spiele, beide haushoch gewonnen


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh yeah!


----------



## floppydrive (15. November 2012)

Sehr gut, endlich kann man ordentlich zu Nidalee fappen, ging ja vorher gar nicht mit den alten Grafiken.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Top: Jayce
Jungle: Maokai
Mid : Ahri
Adc : Caitlyn
Sup: Lulu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

welche message ?


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

Ich finde Riot sollte die neuen Champs 1 Woche lang fürs ranked sperren...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. November 2012)

Buuuh wieso kann ich heute keine rankeds spielen? / Edit: Ah jetzt geht ranked wieder, aber ich hab keine Zeit mehr. ;(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo Pente, kann es sein das nach ~100 Fällen die Fälle wesendlich schwieriger werden? Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor. Mir vergeht dabei son bisschen die Lust. : /





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BtltD2jNpRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese 3D Modelle sind mir unheimlich.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. November 2012)

mir persönlich ist am tribunal deutlich die lust vergangen. 
ich persönlich bin jemand der sich so ziemlich jeden chatlog zu den reports durchliest und dann erst urteilt, aber nur für eine wertung fehlt mir doch dann echt die motivation so langd amit auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. November 2012)

IEM Cologne Cross Realm Qualifiers mit SK laufen grade.

Link zum Stream
Link zu den Brackets (spoiler für alle die die Spiele noch sehen wollen)



Spoiler



Die beiden Spiele gegen Fnatic konnte ich leider nicht zu 100% mitverfolgen. Das erste Spiel ging doch eigendlich ganz gut los und wurde an gethrowed. Das zweite Spiel war mal garnichts.

Gegen M5 (best of 1) war ärgerlich mit den Internetproblemen von Kev1n und CandaPanda. Dabei ging es so gut los mit 5 zu 2 für SK. Ich hatte das Popcorn schon förmlich in der Hand, dass sah wirklich spannend aus.

Und dann bricht mit der Internetverbindung auch immer öfter die Konzentration von SK ab. So Schade.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. November 2012)

Pente haut mich gleich wieder weil ich das sage, aber SK ist echt kein Top team mit dem man irgendwo an der spitze in nächster Zeit rechnen sollte. Und dann ist in SK auch noch jemand wie Oce der nach einem Stomp(sk wurde gestomped, aber so richtig) gegen Eclypsia schreibt , das das Spiel scheiße war, aber die eigene Leistung in Ordnung....

edit: zumindest haben sie dieses mal gegen Eclypsia gewonnen
edit2: wieso wird bei solch doch recht wichtigen qualifiern nur ein bo1 gespielt?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. November 2012)

Nur die LB RO 4b (siehe Brackets) waren Bo1. Die anderen waren Bo3. ^^




edit weil kein bock auf doppelpost:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2012)

_Wie kommt man eigentlich auf den Beta-Server? Hab mich nie für interessiert, aber würd doch ganz gern mal das eine oder andere testen.. :-)_


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2012)

Das geht einfach von der LoL homepage. Ich glaube bei Client laden.

Heute mal wieder 8/11 verloren.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2012)

_Hm, seh ihn da leider nicht - mal schauen. :-)_


----------



## tear_jerker (20. November 2012)

um allerdings auf dem beta client spielen zu können brauchst du noch einen pbe account und den kann man nur vom 1. bis 3. jedes monats erstellen


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2012)

_Und wo kann ich den dann erstellen? Danke schon mal für die Information :-)_


----------



## tear_jerker (20. November 2012)

meistens ist der pbe thread mit allen links immer auf seite 1 am 1.-3. aber ich schau mal ob ich ihn für dich finde

edit: hier der link zur pbe anmeldung. vor dem ersten leitet er dich aber na kurzer zeit zu einem thread um:
https://pbe.leagueoflegends.com/en/signup/index


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2012)

_Danke dir ;-)_


----------



## Pente (20. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Jo Pente, kann es sein das nach ~100 Fällen die Fälle wesendlich schwieriger werden? Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor. Mir vergeht dabei son bisschen die Lust. : /


Je höher das Justice-Rating desto schwerer die Fälle. Bin aktuell mit 18808 Rating (97.4% Accuracy) auf Platz 71. Ich krieg nur noch fälle in denen Spieler 1 Report pro Game bekommen, d.h. das sind dann 5 Games und in jedem wurde der Spieler nur von einem Mitspieler / Gegner reported. Manchmal sind es auch nur 1 oder zwei Games.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2012)

Also ich habe bisher kaum Fälle bearbeitet und bekomme fast nur welche mit 1 Report.

Gerade einen lustigen Fall, indem ein Spieler wegen Beleidigung reported wird vom Gegner und nur ein Wort im /all geschrieben hat: ggwp


----------



## tear_jerker (20. November 2012)

man sieht halt leider nicht den pre und postgame chat


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2012)

Ja. Aber irgendein Rioter meinte letzt, dass bei vielen Begnadigungen im Tribunal der pre und post -game chat analysiert wird. Das war Thema, nachdem bei oddone im stream zwei Trolle waren, die im Chat sehr freundlich waren und sich rausgeredet haben, sodass man als Tribunal user nicht sehen konnte, was passiert ist.


----------



## Pente (21. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja. Aber irgendein Rioter meinte letzt, dass bei vielen Begnadigungen im Tribunal der pre und post -game chat analysiert wird. Das war Thema, nachdem bei oddone im stream zwei Trolle waren, die im Chat sehr freundlich waren und sich rausgeredet haben, sodass man als Tribunal user nicht sehen konnte, was passiert ist.


Ja das Statement kam von Riot Lyte. Wirklich netter Mensch, hab ihn in LA im Riot HQ kennengelernt. Er hat wirklich große Visionen wenn es um das Verbessern der Community geht. Doch auch ihm ist klar, dass man es nie hinkriegen wird, dass sich alle benehmen, denn laut seiner eigenen Aussage hat jeder Spieler einfach mal einen schlechten Tag an dem er sich daneben benimmt und dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich selbst bin eigentlich immer freundlich, gelassen und hilfsbereit, aber manchmal nervt mich der ein oder andere Teammate auch extrem, aber ich beherrsche mich i.d.R. und beginne nicht zu flamen


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. November 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Ja das Statement kam von Riot Lyte. Wirklich netter Mensch, hab ihn in LA im Riot HQ kennengelernt. Er hat wirklich große Visionen wenn es um das Verbessern der Community geht. Doch auch ihm ist klar, dass man es nie hinkriegen wird, dass sich alle benehmen, denn laut seiner eigenen Aussage hat jeder Spieler einfach mal einen schlechten Tag an dem er sich daneben benimmt und dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich selbst bin eigentlich immer freundlich, gelassen und hilfsbereit, aber manchmal nervt mich der ein oder andere Teammate auch extrem, aber ich beherrsche mich i.d.R. und beginne nicht zu flamen



Ich wurde letzte Woche das erste mal gebannt, für 4 Tage. Ich habe bisher in fast jedem Spiel hart geflamed und das hat immer weniger Spaß gemacht. Dank dem Bann habe ich mal ein bisschen darüber nachgedacht und versuche jetzt auch, gelassener zu sein. Bisher funktioniert es gut. Mich ärgert das Verhalten mancher Spieler zwar immer noch manchmal, wenn es wirklich extrem ist; aber flamen tu ich überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich versuche auch jedes kleinste negative Wort zu vermeiden, um keinen weiteren Bann zu riskieren^^. Aber in erster Linie geht es mir darum wieder Spaß am Spiel zu bekommen und auch dass meine Freunde mehr Spaß mit mir im Spiel haben, weniger um den Account.


----------



## tonygt (21. November 2012)

Ich flame immer noch wenn mir Leute aufn Sack gehen, nur mach ich das halt nicht im Chat sondern sags laut vor mich hin. Der leidtragende ist dann zwar meist mein Mitbewohner wenn ich zu laut werde . Aber wenn ich glaube auch nur einmal schreiben würde was ich grad so vor mich hin sage/schreie, hätt ich realtiv schnell nen Ban 

Ersten 4 Solo Q Ranked Games liefen erstaunlich gut nicht mehr als 5 mal in alle Games gestorben und nie unter 5 Kills so kanns weiter gehen


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich flame immer noch wenn mir Leute aufn Sack gehen, nur mach ich das halt nicht im Chat sondern sags laut vor mich hin. Der leidtragende ist dann zwar meist mein Mitbewohner wenn ich zu laut werde . Aber wenn ich glaube auch nur einmal schreiben würde was ich grad so vor mich hin sage/schreie, hätt ich realtiv schnell nen Ban
> 
> Ersten 4 Solo Q Ranked Games liefen erstaunlich gut nicht mehr als 5 mal in alle Games gestorben und nie unter 5 Kills so kanns weiter gehen



Das löst ja keine Probleme. Das verschiebt sie eher. Wenn man in Skype ist geht das dann auch nicht.

Meine Lebenslange loss streak ist mir beim Stressabbau nicht wirklich behilflich. Bin jetzt bei 10/13 loss.


----------



## tonygt (21. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das löst ja keine Probleme. Das verschiebt sie eher. Wenn man in Skype ist geht das dann auch nicht.
> 
> Meine Lebenslange loss streak ist mir beim Stressabbau nicht wirklich behilflich. Bin jetzt bei 10/13 loss.



Doch tut es es regt mich ab und ich rede hier von Team Mates die ich net kenne. Ich bezweifel das Leute die man kennt einen Reporten und das es irgendwie nachvollziehbar wäre.
Das ich wenn ich Rage weil mich mein Team nervt meist auch eine Pause mache ist etwas anderes. Und zu lose streaks gab da letzten mal nen Video auf Reddit das sich damit beschäftigt hat, finds aber irgendwie nicht mehr.
Ich selbst kenne das Problem kaum, hatte nach meiner LOL Pause anfangs wieder ziemlich Probleme aber derzeit läuft es mehr als gut. GIbt immer mal wieder Phasen wo ich an nem Abend oder so schlecht drauf bin, dann aber auch meistens aufhöre zu spielen und es am nächsten Abend läufts dann wieder


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Doch tut es es regt mich ab und ich rede hier von Team Mates die ich net kenne. Ich bezweifel das Leute die man kennt einen Reporten und das es irgendwie nachvollziehbar wäre.
> Das ich wenn ich Rage weil mich mein Team nervt meist auch eine Pause mache ist etwas anderes. Und zu lose streaks gab da letzten mal nen Video auf Reddit das sich damit beschäftigt hat, finds aber irgendwie nicht mehr.
> Ich selbst kenne das Problem kaum, hatte nach meiner LOL Pause anfangs wieder ziemlich Probleme aber derzeit läuft es mehr als gut. GIbt immer mal wieder Phasen wo ich an nem Abend oder so schlecht drauf bin, dann aber auch meistens aufhöre zu spielen und es am nächsten Abend läufts dann wieder



Ich meine damit, dass flamen die Agressionen nicht beseitigt. Du vermeidest lediglich, dass die teammates es nicht mitbekommen. Für einen selbst ändert das nichts.


----------



## tonygt (21. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, dass flamen die Agressionen nicht beseitigt. Du vermeidest lediglich, dass die teammates es nicht mitbekommen. Für einen selbst ändert das nichts.



Nö deswegen hör ich ja danach auch erstmal aufzuspielen 
Helfen tuts trotzdem um wieder runterzukommen und bei meiner derzeitigen History hab ich eh wenig Grund irgendjemand zu flamen


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. November 2012)

So, 13/17 verloren. Das ist echt so schlimm. Wir sind am Gewinnen und dann kommt ein 1v5 engage mit anschliessendem flame ans team.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. November 2012)

mir gehts ähnlich. ich darf schon kaum LoL spielen, weil meine bessere hälfte sich regelmäßig über meine lauten zwischenrufe ärgert  (z.b. "Goooootttttt, wie kann man so schlecht sein"^^) und mich ermahnt das mobiliar intakt zu lassen xD


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2012)

Steht der Zeitplan für IEM Singapore schon ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. November 2012)

Ich entdecke Sona so langsam, als letzte sicher Instance in der Elohell. = )


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So, 13/17 verloren.



17/21 verloren. Wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## Pente (24. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich entdecke Sona so langsam, als letzte sicher Instance in der Elohell. = )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MTO2a7ZFcc


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. November 2012)

Jetzt geht das wieder los. Ich weis das es keine Elohell gibt.

Sona eignet sich halt gut dafür Fehlverhalten von Mitspielern auszugleichen.

Und davon gibts im 1000er Elo Bereich einfach zuviel.

Naja, aber ich muss grad reden. Verlier im Moment noch härter als M1ghtymage meine Elospiele. 

N guter adc an meiner Seite wär mal was feines. ^^


----------



## tonygt (24. November 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Damm wollte ich grad auch posten


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOAR8RX9JC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So geil, schon wieder n elogame mit sona gewonnen. ^^ (und das dannach auch)

akali shen op =D


----------



## Olliruh (24. November 2012)

Es geht ja eigentlich nicht um die "Elohell" an sich,aber jeder weiß was gemeint ist wenn man sagt Elohell. 

Soraka ist in Soloque auch unheimlich stark. Der Heal,aber vorallem dieser 2.5 sekunden silence wird sehr oft unterschätzt obwohl er Kämpfe entscheident drehen kann.


----------



## tonygt (24. November 2012)

Heute 2 Ranked als Supporter gemacht, erstes ich Nunu gepickt er switch von Vayne auf Sivir schon mal erster fail, dann bemerkt er das seine Rune Page Crap sind 27 Amor 5 AP 0 AD yihaa. Daraufhin verlieren wir dann jedern Damage trade, den wir eigentlich zu 100% hätten gewinnen müssen joa was macht man das als Nunu >.< Sivir ist net mal der in der Lage Taric Stun zu Dodgen mitm Shield joa gg noch nen paar fails gehabt. Top feededt Skarner schaft es net zu Ganken Sivir lässt sich auch regelmäßig von Taric catchen und wir so ausgefarmt oder sogar gekillt -> Lose
Nächstes Game Zed Mid Lane, mein erster Gedanke auf dem Elo kann eigentlich noch niemand ZEd spielen du solltest lieber Dodgen, naja dran geblieben Leona gepickt für Corki, Early erst extrem Pech gehabt Ez entkommt mit 20 Hp und danach noch nen Fail von mir Ez 3 Kills, gut bis dahin kann man noch was machen, andere Lane sehen nicht so schlecht aus. Bis ZEd und Maokai Bot Ganken kamen und Ez dann irgendwie 6 Kills hatte und da fing das Feeden erst an, wir haben es sogar geschaft wieder einige KIlls bekommenund hätte es noch drehen können aber dann fing Zed auf einmal an 3vs2 engangen zu wollen, während er entweder nen outfarmed Corki oder ne Outleveled Leona dahinter hatte, Fazit 14 Tode Zed am Ende yihaa.
Ich extrem Pissed nen Normal gespielt, First Pick Oriana zweiter Pick trollt und wir haben Renek und Irelia keinen Ad okay np wird schon gehen. Dank Gank vom Jungler Fb auf Gragas auf meiner Lane kurze Zeit danach nochn Kill, ich farm wie blöde hohle Kills und Baite mehrmals die Gegner. Fazit ich 4/1/5 207 CS 20 Min.
Warum zur Hölle faile ich im Ranked aber rocke dann im Normal, als obs kein Morgen gäbe, gegen genau die selben Leute, waren auch alles Gold Leute...abfuck


----------



## Olliruh (24. November 2012)

Jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen aber ich mag es wenn Leute sich melden support zu spielen aber überhaupt nicht support spielen können. 
Wenn du mal nen vernünftigen Carry haben willst könnten wir ja mal spielen )))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Olliruh (24. November 2012)

Grad ein 11/1/11 gemacht mit Tristana


----------



## tonygt (24. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen aber ich mag es wenn Leute sich melden support zu spielen aber überhaupt nicht support spielen können.
> Wenn du mal nen vernünftigen Carry haben willst könnten wir ja mal spielen )))))))))))))))))))



Elo ?


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

1.1


----------



## tonygt (25. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 1.1



Bin zwar auf der suche nach nem Duo Q Mate und nem Team aber bei 400 Elo Unterschied ist differenz doch etwas hoch ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. November 2012)

bin bei 1050, hab aber auch erst 10 games gemacht.




Grad nen soloq im matchmaking geleavt. Da war einer so angepisst das er Fiora gepickt hat.

Und warum? Weil er meinte Kata wäre ein trollpick. Wtf. 



> Bin zwar auf der suche nach nem Duo Q Mate und nem Team aber bei 400 Elo Unterschied ist differenz doch etwas hoch ^^



400 elo mehr oder weniger ? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2012)

_Dann such ich hier auch mal.._

_Support / Top / Mitte wäre ich - Support wohl am besten..da ich Mid / Top fast nur Nidalee spiele..sonst halt mal Gragas usw.._

_Bin grad (dank 4 verlorener Games) bei 1212 Elo.._


----------



## tonygt (25. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> bin bei 1050, hab aber auch erst 10 games gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ARGHH Teemo burn it with fire!!!!

400 Elo mehr bin atm ~1,5k steigend, grad zufällig in nem Game nen coolen AD aus UK kennen gelernt und jetzt machen wir Duo Q ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

8/10 win loss ratio ... fml 
Wobei ich mit garnicht so schlecht Spiele


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

'sup



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sup?


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2012)

Ich denke wir sollten mal zusammen spielen


----------



## H2OTest (27. November 2012)

Wie heißte eig Olli?


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2012)

Phylosoraptor


----------



## H2OTest (27. November 2012)

boah krass  jetzt bin ich 2 games hintereinadenr geleavt ... kotz ey ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad mein erstes richtiges 4v5 gewonnen. Bot Lane so hart dominiert. Kommt n Hecarim gank, wir kurz unter den Tower und dann die Lane weitergepusht. Gegen 3.

Selten soviel Spaß gehabt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2012)

Ich wäre ja mal für eine Buffed Gruppe in LoL und regelmäßige ARAM events


----------



## floppydrive (28. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja mal für eine Buffed Gruppe in LoL und regelmäßige ARAM events



Mit Noobs will keiner spielen


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2012)

Macht doch Spaß, wenn viele unterschiedliche Leute dabei sind


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2012)

bei ARAM wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2012)

Dann schreibt mal alle eure summoner names, da lässt sich bestimmt was machen bei genug leuten.

Meiner ist Rudimon


----------



## Oníshanu (28. November 2012)

modus tollens


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX

oh mein Gott diese Überraschung ^^


----------



## tonygt (28. November 2012)

Tonygt


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2012)

Phylosoraptor :9


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. November 2012)

Join Channel "Buffed.de" =D


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Dezember 2012)

an CLG NAs spielstyle sieht man mal wirklich gut warum riot tankitems abschwächen musste für s3. 

ich lach mir schon ins fäustchen wenn hsgg wieder in der versenkung verschwindet weil es dann nicht mehr ausreicht einfach shen zu spielen xD


----------



## Oníshanu (2. Dezember 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> an CLG NAs spielstyle sieht man mal wirklich gut warum riot tankitems abschwächen musste für s3.
> 
> ich lach mir schon ins fäustchen wenn hsgg wieder in der versenkung verschwindet weil es dann nicht mehr ausreicht einfach shen zu spielen xD



Random teleport zum Baron und zum gegnerischen 5er Team 
Better bench Elementz ^^


----------



## tonygt (2. Dezember 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> an CLG NAs spielstyle sieht man mal wirklich gut warum riot tankitems abschwächen musste für s3.
> 
> ich lach mir schon ins fäustchen wenn hsgg wieder in der versenkung verschwindet weil es dann nicht mehr ausreicht einfach shen zu spielen xD



Mitm nächsten Patch wird eh alles anders ich halte es für nicht unwahrscheinlich das Tank Items dann schwächer werden bzw. wird es wieder möglich sein Builds zu fahren, die nen gegenerischen Carry Instant killen und damit die Bedeutung von Tanks abschwächen.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Dezember 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mitm nächsten Patch wird eh alles anders ich halte es für nicht unwahrscheinlich das Tank Items dann schwächer werden bzw. wird es wieder möglich sein Builds zu fahren, die nen gegenerischen Carry Instant killen und damit die Bedeutung von Tanks abschwächen.



nicht nur möglich, es wird gemacht^^
wits z.b. verliert 10mr (und damit auch nee menge an viability). warmog verliert sein hp stacking passiv (krieg dafür aber fons reg passiv) und generell werden resistance werter angepasst. oftmals auch über den preis.
gerade WEs rengar hat ja nochmal gezeigt das da was passieren muss.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich mir jetzt Diana holen wenn ich wieder Spaß an Mid haben will?

Edit: Hab grad entdeckt das es zu den einzelnen Helden auch Facebook Seiten gibt mit massig Fanart. Ich bin im Paradies.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (7. Dezember 2012)

Also mal ein kleines Resume nach 3 Tagen LoL 2.0
Der neue Support ist ja mal sowas von gut gelungen, es macht nicht nur unglaublich viel Laune Supp zu spielen sondern das Gameplay ist nicht mehr Lineal wie früher. Das war in S2 eigentlich der einzige Grund warum ich nur hin und wieder Support gespielt habe weil einfach jedes Game nach dem selbem Muster ablief. 
Dafür finde ich die neue Mid Lane ziemlich lame, da es 1-2 Items gibt die einfach auf jedem Ap gebaut werden und danach man noch die Wahl zwischen offense und Deff hat. Die Laningphase selbst ist jetzt mit den neuen Jungle Camps irgendwie etwas fad, wenn man keine Champs spielt die Spambare Skills haben, braucht man ewig die Camps zu clearen und sogar dann lohnt es sich kaum, weil man so wenig Gold bekommt das man eigentlich nur Camps clearen kann wenn man so schnell ist das man keine Creeps auf der Lane verliert. Und ja man kann durchaus Roamen gehen ist aber irgendwie nicht mein Playstyle mit meinem Mid Champs. Von daher läuft die Lane meistens auf Wave Clearen warten auf die nächste Wave warten hinaus.
Also nachdem ich heute den ganzen Tag Sup gespielt habe denke ich das ich diese Season von Mid Lane auf Support wechsel


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Dezember 2012)

BC stacking ftw^^


----------



## Pente (8. Dezember 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> BC stacking ftw^^


Ja bis zum nächsten Patch  dann wird BC generft


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2012)

Pole dance Katarina nooooooo!


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Dezember 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Ja bis zum nächsten Patch  dann wird BC generft



ist auch notwendig. so wie BC momentan ist, hat es tanks aus dem spiel genommen. der nerf auf dem pbe finde ich allerdings etwas übers ziel hinaus geschossen. cdr,flat arpen hätten einfach nur unique gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## Pente (10. Dezember 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ist auch notwendig. so wie BC momentan ist, hat es tanks aus dem spiel genommen. der nerf auf dem pbe finde ich allerdings etwas übers ziel hinaus geschossen. cdr,flat arpen hätten einfach nur unique gemacht werden müssen.


Jain. Ich habe die neuen Items vor Wochen schon auf dem PBE getestet gehabt und frage mich noch immer wie man Black Cleaver übersehen konnte. Klar war das Ziel von Riot die ganze Late-Game Tanky Combos abzuschwächen und das Early- / Mid-Game wieder etwas schneller und aggressiver zu machen, aber Black Cleaver hätte so niemals live gehen dürfen. Als Tanky Top kannst du 2/0/0 auf der Lane starten, wenn der Bruiser mit Black Cleaver zurück kommt kannst du deine Sachen packen. Und hierbei geht es noch nicht einmal darum ob nun Tanky Champ oder nicht. Es nimmt auch vielen anderen Champs einfach die Flexibilität im Itembuilt. Irelia z.B. funktioniert prima mit Statikk Shiv und Iceborn Gauntlet, kannst du aber einfach gegen eine Riven top nicht mehr bauen. Riven rushed Black Cleaver und macht dich dem Erdboden gleich. Riven ist sowieso einer der Bruiser der am meisten von Black Cleaver profitiert.

Der Nerf wie er aktuell auf dem PBE ist, ist gut so. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass es nicht wieder zurück zum defensiven Tanky Meta geht. Denn das ist unter Umständen einfach nur langweilig 

Was man nicht vergessen darf: Riot hat die Berechnung von Amor / Amor-Pen geändert. Vorher wurde erst Flat-Amor/Magic-Pen abgezogen und dann Prozentual. 

Beispiel vorher:
100 Amor => -30 Amor-Pen => 70 Amor => -40% Amor-Pen = 42 Amor

Beispiel jetzt:
100 Amor => -40% Amor-Pen => 60 Amor => - 30 Amor-Pen => 30 Amor

Das erklärt auch denke ich ganz gut wieso man die Flat- und die prozentuale Amor-Pen von Black Cleaver nerfen muss.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2012)

Irelia mit Statikk Shiv und Iceborn Gauntlet macht richtig viel spaß & der Schaden ist auch nicht zu verachten )


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Dezember 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Was man nicht vergessen darf: Riot hat die Berechnung von Amor / Amor-Pen geändert. Vorher wurde erst Flat-Amor/Magic-Pen abgezogen und dann Prozentual.
> 
> Beispiel vorher:
> 100 Amor => -30 Amor-Pen => 70 Amor => -40% Amor-Pen = 42 Amor
> ...



das ist richtig nur hat BC momentan "nur " 30%reduction und 15flat. nach dem nerf sind es 25%redu und 10 flat(unique) .
das ist dann doch wieder recht wenig.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Dezember 2012)

Wer LoL mal wieder im Fernsehen gucken möchte.

FTW gibt sich wieder die Ehre.

Samstag 15.12.2012, 13:30 - 15:30 Uhr auf ZDF Kultur


----------



## tonygt (13. Dezember 2012)

Wollen sie ihre verkorkste Reportage bei Leute heute wieder gut machen. Wo sie darüber berichtet haben das ein LOL Match 1 1/2 Stunden dauert und man GEld ausgeben muss um Schwerter zu kaufen. Und das kleine Kinder von Riot unter druck gesetzt werden wenn sie zu oft AFK gehen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Dezember 2012)

Ajo, das war Frontal21. Die waren schon immer Scheiße.

FTW is n ziemlich gutes Format auf ZDF Kultur. Die Spartensender von ZDF/ARD sind sowieso irgendwie besser, als ZDF/ARD selbst.


----------



## tonygt (14. Dezember 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ajo, das war Frontal21. Die waren schon immer Scheiße.
> 
> FTW is n ziemlich gutes Format auf ZDF Kultur. Die Spartensender von ZDF/ARD sind sowieso irgendwie besser, als ZDF/ARD selbst.



Joa da kommen halt viele unbekannte oder neue Sendungen bzw. Leute 

Und endlich der Balancing Patch und hat prompt nen Effekt 3 Games heute gespielt nicht einen AD Caster gesehen sogar zweimal 4/5 Ap Line Ups gehabt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Dezember 2012)

Name Change complete


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie sind soviele Champions pickbar geworden ,gefällt mir richtig gut !


----------



## skyline930 (16. Dezember 2012)

Neuer Lieblingschamp! Elise! Sie macht mir einfach so viel Spaß! Mid > Jungle > Top > Support, spiel sie am meisten und am liebsten auf Mid, aus offensichtlichen Gründen. Der E in Spinnenform ist einfach nur geil um den Gegner zu trollen zu escapen oder noch den Kill zu bekommen. Der Damage ist einfach nur krass, aber da der meiste Schaden aus der Melee-Spinnenform kommt ist es ok, bei 400AP ist der potentielle Nuke mit Human Q und Spider Q sage und schreibe 2 x 230 basedamage + 2 x 8% current hp base damage + 2 x 3%/100AP = 460 + 30% current hp. Bei Triplepen gegen einen Carry sind das gerne 40-50% HP sofort weg. Auch sind für einen Glasscannon build (der mit einem guten Team möglich auf Elise ist) 400AP gar nichts, da liegt man eher bei 600-700ap.
Macht echt Spaß zu spielen, das schwerste an ihr ist eigentlich seinen Schaden abzuschätzen und zu wissen wann man reingeht oder nicht.

Btw, letzter Patch ist Mist. Wirklich was soll das? Diana ALLE Spells generft (bis auf die Passive, hoy), Cho nerf, Rengar die letzten beiden Spells wegen denen er spielbar war generft, teeto nerf, zyra nerf. RIOT WAT R U DOIN, RIOT PLS STAHP


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Dezember 2012)

Mein Lieblingschamp bleibt weiterhin Nidalee. Nach dem Update sogar noch mehr


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sona all day long


----------



## tonygt (17. Dezember 2012)

Gott bleibt mir weg mit Nida jeder Depp spielt Nida und irgendwie failen 80% ich hasse sowas immer das selbe neuer Legendary Skin oder Visual Upgrade und alle sind der Meinung das sie die Champs auf einmal spielen können und spielen sollten.

Und der Balancing patch war genau richtig, sie haben die richtigen Champs generft. Wobei als nächstes Eve nen nerf bräuchte und mumu


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Dezember 2012)

die nerfs waren schon richtig, ist nur schade das mit dem nerf der op builds auch die anderen stark getroffen wurden(etwa full ad rengar bzw assasin rengar in reinform, dadurch wird auch sein persönliches item schwach). aber das liegt in letzter zeit auch irgendwie am champ design bei riot.
da sind zum teil designflaws die man später nicht mehr rauskriegt wie etwa scaling def steroids auf assasinen. das der heal von rengar irgendwann abused wird hätte fast klar sein müssen. genauso das schild von diana. schon bei riven hat xyph zugegeben das es keine gute idee war high dmg thread champs schilde zu geben die mit ihr dmg thread skalieren und nun haben se es mit diana wieder gemacht :/
bei assassinen sollte viel eher schadensvermeidung eingebaut werden. akalis shroud ist ein gutes beispiel oder talons ult. diese lassen einen focus fire überstehen ohne das man gleich zum tank halbgott wird


----------



## tonygt (17. Dezember 2012)

Wobei Akali atm auch wieder extrem stark wird weil Oracle derzeit total überteuert ist und man so echt Probleme hat sie zu countern.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Dezember 2012)

Yo wenn der Lanegegner kein Gold für Pink Wards hat kann sie schon ziemlich nervig werden =  )



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Olliruh (18. Dezember 2012)

Die Q sieht stronk aus


----------



## tonygt (18. Dezember 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Yo wenn der Lanegegner kein Gold für Pink Wards hat kann sie schon ziemlich nervig werden = )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DIe lane meinte ich jetzt nicht sondern vor allem im Mid Game Akali focused einen Carrie raus tötet ihn und verschwindet gg.


----------



## Pente (20. Dezember 2012)

Ne gut gespielte Akali war schon immer extrem nervig. Zum Glück gibt es davon nicht allzu viele


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2012)

Hey kann mir jemand Tipps für Olaf geben ? 
Wie use ich am besten sein W und was builde ich am besten.


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2012)

Warum willst du wissen wie man seinen W am besten nutz drücken und hiebe austeilen ->Profit


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Dezember 2012)

Vor S3 bin ich auf manareg, hp, def stats und support gegangen also philo, phage, fh, randuins, shurelyas, sowas halt. Ist denke ich nicht komplett anders seit dem Patch. das E skalliert halt nicht mit AD, deshalb kann man auch ohne AD Schaden machen. Außerdem true dmg...


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2012)

Nein in welchen Situationen ? 
Also einfach auf CD halten oder was ?


----------



## Pente (20. Dezember 2012)

Das trifft Olaf seit S3 ganz gut:
http://www.lolking.net/guides/47591

Sein W? So ziemlich die unwichtigste Fähigkeit von Olaf. Im Prinzip: Q auf den Gegner, W+E und dann wieder Q auf den Gegner usw.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Dezember 2012)

der guide geht in ordnung wenn auch etwas verwirrend  (etwa warum man ga nehmen sollte, die erklärung dazu ist irgendwie komisch^^). an stelle von shurelias würde ich allerdings eventuell einen bc einbauen. dieser gibt mehr cdr, ebenso viel leben und armorpen.  dank olafs ulti steht der ad carry dann ohne armor vor dir 
und wie die anderen schon gesagthaben , olafs w ist eher unwichtig. einfach am anfang vom skirmish aktivieren und fertig. sofern du mana im überfluss hast(etwa weil du durch einen schlechten gank des enemy junglers blue buff hast) kannst du zum poken vor dem axtwurf ach noch das w anmachen damit die axt mehr schaden macht und du etwas spellvamp hast


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Dezember 2012)

Hatte heute im Championselect zwei DCs, da mein Hund gegen den Router gelaufen ist. Das ist dabei rausgekommen: http://i.imgur.com/qJZVy.jpg

Hatte von euch schon mal jemand so eine Erfahrung machen müssen? Und wenn ja, wie ist sie ausgegangen?


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Dezember 2012)

hehe supportveigar 
ich persönlich habe soweit ich mich erinnern kann so ein problem noch nicht gehabt, aber ein kumpel mit dem ich zu dem zeitpinkt gezockt hatte wollte top spielen. war auch kein problem. leider war es zu der zeit vo die euw server (vor 2 wochen) wieder etwas rum spinnten. er wollte darius picken................und bekam maokai und konnts nicht mehr ändern.
er musste dann gegen vlad ran und sah erstmal kein land, ich als jungler(noc) hab versucht zu helfen so gut es ging allerdings anfangs ohne erfolg. mit der zeit konnte vlad mao aber einfach nicht mehr tot bekommen und die samplings haben ihm richtig weh getan (mit der höchste base dmg im spiel wenn sie die landung udn explosion treffen). das spiel wurde letztendlich auch gewonnen und das nicht unerheblich dank mao top^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2012)

Ist mir letztens auch passiert, musste dann mit Jungle Annie an den start. Wurden beim blue buff invaded. Und damit war das Spiel quasi schon hinüber.


----------



## skyline930 (15. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (25. Januar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zdG-FzA5-A

Das neue Elo-System erklärt.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Januar 2013)

wenn buffed doch nur mal sich ein bisschen um LoL kümmern würde. mehr coverage,mehr subforen für Champguides/Builds, TT, Dom, SR etc.
Das LoL Forum hier vegetiert leider elend vor sich hin.
Pente, pack den Zam beim Zottelbart und sag ihm er soll was machen


----------



## tonygt (31. Januar 2013)

Tja Most Played Game scheint wohl net genug zu sein, WoW ist eindeutig intressanter mit seinen tollen Reproduktionen von altern Content und der immer kleineren Community. Ich weiß schon warum ich ne direkte Verlinkung zum Forum hab und nie auf die Startseite schaue ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Februar 2013)

ich hab einen thread im Meinungen und Anregungen bereich von buffed erstellt --> Mehr LoL-Coverage auf Buffed , bitte!

mal sehen ob sich jemand höheres dazu noch äußert


----------



## zoizz (3. Februar 2013)

Oder lieber nicht. Was man in der LoL-Com für wirklich abstruse Wesen trifft ... da ist WoW wirklich harmlos gegen.
Wollen wir diese Wesen tatsächlich in unser friedliches Auen...Buffedforum holen?


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Februar 2013)

um ehrlich zu sein empfinde ich die LoL community nicht so schlimm wie es überall heißt.


----------



## Azot (12. Februar 2013)

Die League of Legends-Community finde ich noch lange nicht so schlimm wie die WoW-Community. Überhaupt in den offiziellen Foren findest du im League of Legends eher mehr anständige Leute die auch wirklich auf Fragen antworten können als die im offiziellen WoW-Forum (Ich möchte hier erwähnen, dass ich hier *nicht *von allen rede!)


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Mal was anderes. Ich fände es ja mal genial wenn man trainingsmatches machen kann bei der man die gewünschte position vorher eingibt und sich die 5 dann danach ordnen und zusammen geführt werden. Ich habs nämlich satt nie mid spielen zu können weil irgendwelche Spastis "mid or i troll" schreiben.


----------



## TrollJumper (12. Februar 2013)

Wartezeit 20 Minuten +, weil jeder Mitte oder Top üben will.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls dafür das man sich zumindest für Random matches für eine liste einträgt, die behauptung 20 Minuten wartezeit ist schwachsinn, ich hab mich schon oft genug um die bot lane, oder sogar um den jungle schlagen müsse, selbst die supporter rolle wurde mir mehr als genug weggeschnappt, das wäre wie zu behaupten ein MMO würde mit so einem Zuordnungsystem nicht funktionieren weil jeder DD Spielen will, und da wir hier keine festen server haben ist der Pool der leute die man für so etwas sucht mehr als groß genug um schnell games zu finden.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Na und dann müssen Leute die Top Spielen wollen halt ein bisschen länger warten immerhin haben sie dann die versicherung auch wirklich top spielen zu können.


----------



## tonygt (12. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Ich fände es ja mal genial wenn man trainingsmatches machen kann bei der man die gewünschte position vorher eingibt und sich die 5 dann danach ordnen und zusammen geführt werden. Ich habs nämlich satt nie mid spielen zu können weil irgendwelche Spastis "mid or i troll" schreiben.



Kann ich so net Nachvollziehen, ich hab in der Zeit wo ich noch Mid Lane gespielt habe das Problem so nicht gehabt und das obwohl es damals noch die Premade Priorisierung gab. Na klar kriegt man net immer seine Posi aber so funktioniert halt das Game, vor allem wenn man eine der beliebtesten Rollen spielt. Wenn immer Mid spielen willst such dir 4 andere Spieler da gibts das Problem net. Bei irgend einer Umfrage kam glaube ich raus das über bissel weniger als 50% aller LOL Spieler am liebsten Mid spielen Support war bei unter 10% oder so^^. Also net wundern. Draft Mode ist meiner Meinung nach Übung fürs Ranked dazu gehört auch net immer seine Main Posi zu kriegen vor als Mid Laner wenn du nur Mid spielen willst spiel Blind und sei am schnellsten. Ist zwar Assi funktioniert aber meistens .

Allgemein lass dich von den Leuten halt net trollen, entweder spielst Ranked da sind derzeit weniger Trolls oder du spielst halt Normals und ignorierst sie verweis auf dem Summoner Code, indem drinsteht man soll das Picken was das Team braucht, wenn er Mid picked ihr aber schon ne Mitte hab verstößt er dagegen. Pick order<Call order. Die Anzahl der Leute die dann wirklich trollen ist eher gering, meistens Dodged jemand, weil genau das will der "troll". 

Ich find die Idee mit dem Gruppen such System aus WoW schwachsinnig, weil es falsche Erwartungen schaft für Ranked. Ich hab keine Lust mit Leuten Ranked zu spielen die sonst nur Normals spielen und nur eine Posi spielen und dann auf einmal 3 Leute only Mid Spieler sind, spätestens dann ist das Game für dein Team gelaufen. LOL ist ein Teamspiel dazu gehört auch mehrere Rollen zu können oder sich underplayed Rollen zu suchen. Ich darf hier zwar eig. gar nix sagen ich kann z.b. atm nur Support und Jungle alle andere Rollen habe ich länger net mehr gespielt aber trotzdem atm bekomm ich 95% aller Games den Support und in 4% der Games den Jungle.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Es geht doch nur darum bestimmte Champs zu trainieren. Ich probier seit Wochen Diana mid zu üben und zu spielen aber ich komm nie in die Mitte weil immer instapicks da sind. Und die Q R Combo Range etc andauernd im bot spiel zu üben ist auch ätzend und nicht besonders akkurat.


----------



## tonygt (12. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur darum bestimmte Champs zu trainieren. Ich probier seit Wochen Diana mid zu üben und zu spielen aber ich komm nie in die Mitte weil immer instapicks da sind. Und die Q R Combo Range etc andauernd im bot spiel zu üben ist auch ätzend und nicht besonders akkurat.



Such dir 3 Freunde spiel nen Draft die Chance ist 3 zu 2 das Diana kriegst.


----------



## floppydrive (13. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur darum bestimmte Champs zu trainieren. Ich probier seit Wochen Diana mid zu üben und zu spielen aber ich komm nie in die Mitte weil immer instapicks da sind. Und die Q R Combo Range etc andauernd im bot spiel zu üben ist auch ätzend und nicht besonders akkurat.



Geh Junglen und hat die Klappe


----------



## Xelyna1990 (19. Februar 2013)

Ach ja bei manch netten antworten hier spiegelt sich wieder die Reife der LoL Community wieder, mittlerweile spiele ich allerdings lol auch nur noch mit Freunden, wenn ich alleine ein Moba spielen will zock ich dota 2, die Community ist bis jetzt um einiges Reifer


----------



## Pente (19. Februar 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ach ja bei manch netten antworten hier spiegelt sich wieder die Reife der LoL Community wieder, mittlerweile spiele ich allerdings lol auch nur noch mit Freunden, wenn ich alleine ein Moba spielen will zock ich dota 2, die Community ist bis jetzt um einiges Reifer


Findest du? Den Eindruck hatte ich bei meinen Dota 2 Games nicht. Die Community von LoL ist weit größer und damit natürlich auch der Anteil an Störenfriede höher. Aber wenn man es prozentual in Relation zur Community-Größe sieht dürfte der Anteil an Spielern die negativ auffallen in beiden Communities gleich groß sein


----------



## floppydrive (19. Februar 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ach ja bei manch netten antworten hier spiegelt sich wieder die Reife der LoL Community wieder, mittlerweile spiele ich allerdings lol auch nur noch mit Freunden, wenn ich alleine ein Moba spielen will zock ich dota 2, die Community ist bis jetzt um einiges Reifer



Leider nein, leider gar nicht

Aber die Titten sind gut


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Februar 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ach ja bei manch netten antworten hier spiegelt sich wieder die Reife der LoL Community wieder, mittlerweile spiele ich allerdings lol auch nur noch mit Freunden, wenn ich alleine ein Moba spielen will zock ich dota 2, die Community ist bis jetzt um einiges Reifer



dota 2 reifer? gerade da bin ich den elitären pros begegnet . wehe man kauft das falsche item oder macht irgendwas in deren ansicht falsch. positiv ist allerdings das diese ziemlich schnell nur unter sich spielen dank low pool queue


----------



## tonygt (20. Februar 2013)

Sehenswerte kurze Doku über TSM, lohnt sich für zu Sharen nicht nur weils gut ist sondern weil umso mehr es schauen umso größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das das ALlgemein intresse für LOL E-Sports steigt

Video


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Februar 2013)

ein glück wird ap tryndamere generfed, bzw es wird counterplay eingebaut. er ist kein sonderlich starker pick, aber man kriegt ihn ab einem gewissen punkt einfach nicht mehr tot. da hilft mir auch kein ruf des henkers wenn er sich wegspinnt und die 1,5sek (lächerlich) abwartet um zu heilen


----------



## Oníshanu (23. Februar 2013)

Die sollten mal lieber Tristanas Ultimate mit AD Skalieren. Die Mechanik ist sowieso veraltet.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Februar 2013)

frühere champs hatten halt noch kein ad scaling im höheren maße auf fähigkeiten. tristanas ultimate macht aber auch ohne verstärkung genug schaden um zu finishen und pealt sehr gut den nervigen bruiser von einem. die probleme von tristanna und anderen klassischen aa adcs liegen in den nerfs zu den ad carry items in s3. das early game ist für diese daher noch brutaler geworden. und jemand wie doublelift heult dann gleich rum das adcs generell trash sind^^


----------



## Kremlin (23. Februar 2013)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Die sollten mal lieber Tristanas Ultimate mit AD Skalieren. Die Mechanik ist sowieso veraltet.



ist meiner meinung nach auch schon längst überfällig. statdessen lassen sie lieber ihren e skill mit aa range skalieren, was ihr auch ein bisschen geholfen hat und sie jetzt auch schon öfter gepicked wird, allerdings muss man dann e maxen um überhaupt effektiv traden zu können. nachteil dabei ist, dass man die lane automatisch des grauens pusht. ad skalierung auf ultimate und toggle auf e wäre eigentlich das beste um sie zu anzupassen, würde sie aber eventuell auch ein bisschen zu stark machen.


----------



## tonygt (23. Februar 2013)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ist meiner meinung nach auch schon längst überfällig. statdessen lassen sie lieber ihren e skill mit aa range skalieren, was ihr auch ein bisschen geholfen hat und sie jetzt auch schon öfter gepicked wird, allerdings muss man dann e maxen um überhaupt effektiv traden zu können. nachteil dabei ist, dass man die lane automatisch des grauens pusht. ad skalierung auf ultimate und toggle auf e wäre eigentlich das beste um sie zu anzupassen, würde sie aber eventuell auch ein bisschen zu stark machen.



Ihr E skaliert nicht mit attack Range wenn du das mit aa range meinst. Meiner Meinung nach würde ich Tristana Q maxen und ne All in Lane spielen und mit dem Free Attackspeed versuchen mit nem Full AD build einen down zu Bursten. E Maxen halte ich für unsinnig da dich nur der Heal Reduce intressiert und der auf höheren Rank nicht skaliert, abgesehen davon der W mehr Damage macht wenn man ihn Skillt und Aoe Damage ist. Buffen würde ich sie eventuell mit besseren Base Stats damit sie im Early besser Traden kann und eventuell mit loweren CD auf Q. Weil natürlich könnte man AD Scallings auf die Ulti machen würde aber auch heißen das die Skills Physical Damage machen und damit auf der Lane eig weniger Schaden machen.


----------



## Kremlin (23. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ihr E skaliert nicht mit attack Range wenn du das mit aa range meinst. Meiner Meinung nach würde ich Tristana Q maxen und ne All in Lane spielen und mit dem Free Attackspeed versuchen mit nem Full AD build einen down zu Bursten. E Maxen halte ich für unsinnig da dich nur der Heal Reduce intressiert und der auf höheren Rank nicht skaliert, abgesehen davon der W mehr Damage macht wenn man ihn Skillt und Aoe Damage ist. Buffen würde ich sie eventuell mit besseren Base Stats damit sie im Early besser Traden kann und eventuell mit loweren CD auf Q. Weil natürlich könnte man AD Scallings auf die Ulti machen würde aber auch heißen das die Skills Physical Damage machen und damit auf der Lane eig weniger Schaden machen.



eventuell verstehst du mich falsch, oder ich dich. soweit ich weiß, skaliert aber der e mit ihrer attackrange, sprich, die reichweite für ihren e ist gleich ihrer attackrange inklusive der boni durch ihre passive. die range des e skills wird also größer, lässt sich also in laufe der lane leichter dem gegner ins gesicht schmeißen. s. lol-patch.com

q maxen ist eigentlich ziemlicher quatsch, da einem sonst ein gutes stück an damage fehlt. im early kommt der meiste schaden durch ihre skills und da ihre skills einen relativ hohen basedamge haben, macht dies tristana auch zu einem guten earlygamechampion. später machst du natürlich mehr damage mit aa's, was natürlich völlig klar ist, sobald ie pd am start ist. verstehe also nicht so ganz warum man das potential des guten earlys wegwerfen sollte indem man q maxt. 

w maxen funktioniert, offeriert sogar höheren burst in kombination mit einem aggressiven support wie taric oder leona kann man damit ordentlich was reißen, das problem damit ist allerdings, dass man abgesehen von den autoattacks nicht traden kann. du kannst schlecht mit gemaxten w in deinen gegner reinspringen, mit der absicht zu poken. ist viel zu riskant und der escape den dir riot liebevoll in die wiege gelegt hat wäre damit auch futsch. du spielst also damit praktisch eine all in lane. 

ich glaube einfach, dass viele leute den damage vom e unterschätzen. ihr e ist fine, guter basedamage und skaliert mit ihrer range ist also immer sicherer poke. zudem macht aa + e gar nicht mal so wenig schaden.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Februar 2013)

Nur ein normaler Tag in einem LoL-Game. Manchmal denk ich mir einfach wtf. Katarina war übrigens mein Premade.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär mal langsam Zeit das man sich nicht um Mimimi-Schimpfwörtlein da, und Mimimi da hat einer Queue geleaved kümmert, sondern um die echten Trolle und Griefer.


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2013)

Kremlin schrieb:


> eventuell verstehst du mich falsch, oder ich dich. soweit ich weiß, skaliert aber der e mit ihrer attackrange, sprich, die reichweite für ihren e ist gleich ihrer attackrange inklusive der boni durch ihre passive. die range des e skills wird also größer, lässt sich also in laufe der lane leichter dem gegner ins gesicht schmeißen. s. lol-patch.com
> 
> q maxen ist eigentlich ziemlicher quatsch, da einem sonst ein gutes stück an damage fehlt. im early kommt der meiste schaden durch ihre skills und da ihre skills einen relativ hohen basedamge haben, macht dies tristana auch zu einem guten earlygamechampion. später machst du natürlich mehr damage mit aa's, was natürlich völlig klar ist, sobald ie pd am start ist. verstehe also nicht so ganz warum man das potential des guten earlys wegwerfen sollte indem man q maxt.
> 
> ...



Achso okay das meintest du, wenn ich von Skalieren rede meine ich das der Skill mit der AA Range Skaliert, also der Schaden durch mehr Range erhöht wird. Trotzdem halte ich es nicht für sinnig ihn zu maxen, weil bis die Range andere Leute wirklich outranged muss man glaube mindestens Level 11 oder so sein. Und wie gesagt ich würde es als Trist nicht auf 1vs1 Trades ankommen lassen, weil Trist ist alles andere als ein starker Early Carry. Wenn es so wäre wäre es deutlich einfacher sie gefeedet zubekommen und mit feed übers Mid Game zu kommen. 
Q Maxen für Quatsch zu erklären halte ich für sehr gewagt ich bin nicht der Theory Crafter schlechthin, allerdings sind 90% AS meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr Damage Output, als ein W Skill oder ein E Skill die beim Maxen ihren Damage nur um 170 oder 180 Punkte erhöhen. Atm spiele ich keine Trist Combo auf der Bot Lane und hab auch meinem AD verboten Trist zu spielen. Allerdings hab ich genau das mit dem Q Maxen bei den Koreanern gesehen und da war ich mit meinem AD einig das wenn wir ne Trist Combo spielen würden wir den Q Maxen.


----------



## Pente (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hab S2 sehr viel Tristana gespielt und spiel sie auch jetzt noch gern. Das Ultimate sollte mit AD Skallieren? Öhm nein, das wäre einfach nur viel zu stark. Eine gute Tristana mit einem Taric oder einer Leona auf der Lane tötet i.d.R. den gegnerischen AD spätestens mit Level 6 durch eine volle Kombo.

Q Maxen? Auf gar keinen Fall! Klar ist AS immer gut, aber Q brauchst du auf der Lane vor Level 7 gar nicht skillen. Im Prinzip solltest du immer Rocket Jump maxen, benötigst jedoch auf deiner Lane im Idealfall 2 Punkte in E, d.h. vor Level 6 skillst du dreimal W und zweimal E. Wenn dein Supporter seinen CC trifft mit Level 6 springst du mit W direkt auf den Gegner so, dass du minimal hinter ihm landest, noch im Flug drückst du E und R und kickst ihn damit bei der Landung in Richtung deines eigenen Towers. Sollte der AD die volle Kombo überlebt haben stirbt er so oder so an deinen nächsten Autohits da er viel zu weit vom eigenen Tower entfernt ist.

Warum AD > AS auf Tristana? Weil Tristana wie Graves funktioniert. Sie ist in der Lage einen Champion mit einer einzigen Kombo zu bursten. Dies kann sie natürlich nur dann, wenn ihre volle Kombo ausreichend Schaden macht. Die AA Range von Tristana skalliert mit ihrem Level, es wäre nicht ratsam es auf AA-Trades mit anderen ADs wie Caitlyn ankommen zu lassen, da sie Tristana einfach outrangen. Das Maxen von Q würde somit nur ihren Burst-Dmg vermindern und sie zwingen auf "kurze" Distanz längere Fights einzugehen um den AS Buff zu nutzen. Durch die relativ "kleine" AA Range im Early ein Trade den kein Tristana Spieler möchte. Reinspringen => Gegner töten => rausspringen.

CandyPanda, der lange Zeit für seine Tristana bekannt war, skillt Q btw erst mit lvl 8 :-)


----------



## skyline930 (24. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Achso okay das meintest du, wenn ich von Skalieren rede meine ich das der Skill mit der AA Range Skaliert, also der Schaden durch mehr Range erhöht wird. Trotzdem halte ich es nicht für sinnig ihn zu maxen, weil bis die Range andere Leute wirklich outranged muss man glaube mindestens Level 11 oder so sein. Und wie gesagt ich würde es als Trist nicht auf 1vs1 Trades ankommen lassen, weil Trist ist alles andere als ein starker Early Carry. Wenn es so wäre wäre es deutlich einfacher sie gefeedet zubekommen und mit feed übers Mid Game zu kommen.
> Q Maxen für Quatsch zu erklären halte ich für sehr gewagt ich bin nicht der Theory Crafter schlechthin, allerdings sind 90% AS meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr Damage Output, als ein W Skill oder ein E Skill die beim Maxen ihren Damage nur um 170 oder 180 Punkte erhöhen. Atm spiele ich keine Trist Combo auf der Bot Lane und hab auch meinem AD verboten Trist zu spielen. Allerdings hab ich genau das mit dem Q Maxen bei den Koreanern gesehen und da war ich mit meinem AD einig das wenn wir ne Trist Combo spielen würden wir den Q Maxen.



Du verstehst nicht ganz wie Attackspeed deinen Schaden erhöht. Attackspeed erhöht die Anzahl deiner Autohits, skaliert also direkt mit AD. Damit hast du 2 Probleme:

1.) Im Early und Early-Mid hast du nicht genug AD das es sich lohnt!
2.) Du sagst selbst du willst nicht 1vs1 Trades machen - zum Traden hast du deine Q-Autohits die zwar schneller sind, aber trotzdem nicht wirklich viel Schaden haben, die nicht gemaxte W mit 70 Schaden und die nicht gemaxte E mit 110 Damage über 5 Sec. Vergleiche jetzt diese Möglichkeiten mit den gängigen ADCs. 

Draven: Autohits mit seiner Q machen dir DEUTLICH mehr Schaden, W ist auch ein Steroid mit dem er eine längere Uptime hat als du, E ist der Knockback-Ministun-Slow, also 1-3 Free autohits für ihn. Keine Chance.
Ezreal: 50% Attackspeed PASSIV, Q (+ W), Benutzt seine E um wegzukommen wenn du Q zündest, re-engaged wenn sie down ist.
Graves: Q Schaden nuked dich, W macht deine Autohits für den Arsch, E siehe Ezreal zum disengage oder um mit nur etwas weniger Attackspeed als du zu engagen.
Caitlyn: Q Schaden nuke, E disengage.
etc etc etc.

Damit will ich nicht sagen das Tristana schwach ist, im Gegenteil. Tristana ist nicht mehr einer der Topcarrys weil sich das Meta im Moment stark auf das Early-Mid verlagert hat. Wenn du das überlebst zerreißt du im Late gerade mit den 90% Attackspeed alles, weil du dann auch mit ~300-350 AD rumrennst, ~50% Crit, und vielleicht noch mit sowas wie Runaan oder Statikk.

Um mit Tristana im aktuellen Meta zu carrien MUSST du W oder E maxen. Entscheidungshilfe was man nimmt:

W dann, wenn ...
... du einen offensiven Support hast.
... du mit deinem Support erfolgreich engagen kannst.
... du mit deinem Support Kills machen kannst.
... du deine Lane gewinnen kannst.

E dann, wenn ...
... du gezwungen bist passiv zu spielen.
... du keine Chancen hast den Gegner zu töten.
... du eine Farmlane machen kannst.
... du gelegentlich pokes machst.
... du und dein Support keine Full-Engages machst.



Btw, ich finds lustig das du deinem AD verbietest Trist zu spielen. Dein AD sollte das Spielen womit er gut ist, und wenn es AD Teemo ist. Der Support muss sich anpassen, nicht umgekehrt. Ich spiele im Moment im Duo auch Support-only, und wir haben einiges rumprobiert bis ICH einen Support gefunden habe der zu SEINEM Spielstil mit SEINEM adc passt.

Ergebnis Averages:

Er: Varus: 11/5/8.3 KDA, 255.4 CS/Game
Ich: Taric: 1.8/4.1/15.5 KDA


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2013)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich hab S2 sehr viel Tristana gespielt und spiel sie auch jetzt noch gern. Das Ultimate sollte mit AD Skallieren? Öhm nein, das wäre einfach nur viel zu stark. Eine gute Tristana mit einem Taric oder einer Leona auf der Lane tötet i.d.R. den gegnerischen AD spätestens mit Level 6 durch eine volle Kombo.
> 
> Q Maxen? Auf gar keinen Fall! Klar ist AS immer gut, aber Q brauchst du auf der Lane vor Level 7 gar nicht skillen. Im Prinzip solltest du immer Rocket Jump maxen, benötigst jedoch auf deiner Lane im Idealfall 2 Punkte in E, d.h. vor Level 6 skillst du dreimal W und zweimal E. Wenn dein Supporter seinen CC trifft mit Level 6 springst du mit W direkt auf den Gegner so, dass du minimal hinter ihm landest, noch im Flug drückst du E und R und kickst ihn damit bei der Landung in Richtung deines eigenen Towers. Sollte der AD die volle Kombo überlebt haben stirbt er so oder so an deinen nächsten Autohits da er viel zu weit vom eigenen Tower entfernt ist.
> 
> ...



Das Candypanda das macht macht es deswegen nicht umbedingt richtig oder falsch. Irgend nen Pro macht es halt anders es geht immer um die Situation und das Line up indem man spielt, deswegen ist eine verallgemeinerung von Max 2 Punkte in w und 2 Punkte in E alles andere als der "richtige" Weg. Wenn wir irgendwann mal der Meinung sind das Trist wieder nen Game wert ist teste ich es mal. Aber atm halte ich es eh für nicht allzu Sinnig Trist als AD zu picken, gibt viele andere AD die deutlich besser sind, vor allem wenn man auf die anderen AD eingespielt ist.

@Skyline wenn du mir das ganze jetzt mal Rechnerisch belegen könntest wär ich dir sehr dankbar, ich spreche von meiner Meinung ich bin der und der Meinung. Eventuell kann ja mal irgendjemand ausrechnen wieviel Gold 90% Attack Speed wert sind und wie die attackspeed auf deinen Damage in welchen Zeitraum skaliert. Solang das keiner macht bleibe ich bei meiner These.

Das sich der "Support" anpassen soll ist sehr einseitig, wenn dann sollten sich beide überlegen welche Combos und Champs stark sind und dann entsprechende Trainieren und schauen was für Champs man schon kann. Und wenn ich ihm "verbiete" Trist zu spielen sieht das ganze so aus das wir überlegt haben welche Champs/Combos stark sind und wir uns neue Champs überlegt haben und da Trist ins Gespräch kam und ich gesagt hab das ich es nicht für sinnig halte Trist zu spielen, wenn man auch Varus trainieren könnte. Und letzendlich übe ich atm Sona und er Varus/Draven und habe auch Abstand von Nami genommen nachdem ich sie getestet habe und er meinte das er sie derzeit net viable findet. Bei mir auf der Bot sieht es so aus das ich einfacher Aggresiv Support spiele und damit die Rnd Ad carrien kann und alle Duo ad das super finden weil es für sie super einfach wird zu spielen. Da muss ich mich net anpassen, sondern wir uns nur drauf abstimmen wann man aggresiv und wann man passiv geht.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2013)

Tristana ist imo der beste ADC in LoL. Das early game ist einfach unbeschreiblich stark und wird sehr oft unterschätzt. Das Mid-Game ist dafür um so schwächer hier sollte man aufpassen und aufjedenfall farm>teamfights. Denn dann kommt man im late game zurück und zerstört einfach nur. Tristana kann man in Teamfights sehr gut positionieren dank W + W-resett. 
Positionierung ist alles und mit red buff wird das ganze für die Gegner noch schlimmer. 
Hab sie in S2 fast nur gespielt und jetzt immer noch sehr oft.


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Tristana ist imo der beste ADC in LoL.



Da würde ich ganz klar wiedersprechen sie ist eventuell viable meiner Meinung nach aber nur sehr begrenzt einsetzbar aber der beste AD ist sie lange nicht.

Und Promotion Series sind so nervig, grad wieder eine verloren Bot Lane super hart gewonnen mit 6 Kills 50 Cs Lead und bei 15 Min Tower gepusht vorher bei schon nen Drake gemacht und trotzdem verloren, weil das Team unfähig war zu Teamfighten so disapointing.


----------



## Pente (25. Februar 2013)

Tristana bester AD? Hmmm kommt auf das Item-Built an, aber ja Tristana zählt beim aktuellen Meta zu den stärksten AD-Carrys. Man muss sich nur einmal die Liste der ADs ansehen und dann überlegen was aktuell gerne gespielt wird auf Top / Mitte usw.


Ashe
Caitlyn
Corki
Draven
Ezreal
Graves
Kog'Maw
Miss Fortune
Quinn
Sivir
Tristana
Twitch
Urgot
Varus
Vayne

Das aktuelle Meta setzt stark auf Bruiser und Warmogs, es geht sogar so weit, dass einige Teams komplett auf einen AP-Carry verzichten. Betrachten wir nun die AD-Carry Liste dann fallen einige ADs direkt unangenehm auf weil sie dem aktuellem Meta nicht viel entgegen zu setzen haben.

*Ashe, Draven, Kog'Maw, Miss Fortune, Quinn, Sivir, Twitch, Urgot, Varus, Vayne:* keiner von ihnen verfügt über eine gute Escape-Fähigkeit. Teamfights bei denen der Flash dieser ADCs auf Cooldown ist sind also schon einmal problematisch. Die meisten Bruiser verfügen über Gapcloser und wenn im Gegnerteam zwei dicke Bruiser sind die den AD ohne Escape voll engagen hat dieser aktuell einfach null Chance. Randuins / Frozen Heart u.d.g. machen es dem AD schlichtweg unmöglich den Gegner zu kiten. Dies heißt nicht, dass diese Carrys nicht viable wären. Kog'Maw, Vayne und Varus eignen sich prima um das Warmogs-Meta zu countern, jedoch sollte man immer bedenken, dass all diese Champions aktuell im Late-Game ein extrem hohes Skillcap von einem Spieler verlangen wenn man gegen gute Teams spielt. Das Positioning des ADs muss zu 100% passen mit diesen Champions. Tut es das nicht ist er binnen Sekunden tot und der Teamfight verloren.

*Caitlyn, Corki, Ezreal, Graves, Tristana:* Sie alle haben einen mehr oder weniger guten Escape-Spell. Der Dash von Graves mit Abstand der schwächste, dies wird jedoch durch den Smoke-Screen ausgeglichen, denn Gegner verlangsamen und die Sicht nehmen ist in vielen Situationen sehr hilfreich. Betrachtet man nun diese ADs so muss man unterm Strich eines sagen, Tristana ist der Meister im Überleben im Vergleich zu den anderen. Ihr Rocket Jump resetted bei jedem Kill oder Assist, hat eine weit höhere Range als Flash oder auch Arcane Shift. Sie hat die höchste AA-Range im Lategame und kann Bruiser die zu nah an sie rankommen mit ihrem Ultimate wegschießen. Eine gute Tristana im Teamfight zu kriegen ist echt schwierig. Selbst wenn du sie chased und der hinterste Mann in deinem Team low HP hat, wirst du das sehen was man von Kha'Zix oft sieht und weswegen man diesen auch i.d.R. bannt: die Tristana springt über ihre Verfolger drüber und tötet das schwache Ziel hinten. Dank Reset läuft sie einfach in die andere Richtung weg und springt über eine Wand in Sicherheit. Mit Infinity Edge, Bloodthrister und Blade of the Ruined King verwandelt sich jede Tristana in ein Monster. Dank ihrem Q braucht sie im Late-Game auch nicht wirklich viel AS da ihr Q auf Rang 5 90% AS buff gibt.

Nochmal zu Q auf der Lane: nach wie vor einfach nur Quatsch. Und das kann man mathematisch auch belegen und war auf Reddit auch schon x-mal zu lesen. Aktuell ist der stärkste Stat flat AD, weit vor AS. AS im Early-Game rechnet sich nie gegen Flat AD denn du profitierst früh im Spiel einfach zu wenig davon. Das ist wie mit Lifesteal. 6% Lifesteal auf Level 1 hört sich super an aber wenn du dann mit 70 AD startest sind das 4.2 HP die du pro Hit bekommst. Das ist nichts! Dein Gegner der flat AD hat hitted dich auf Level 1 mit 80 und du bräuchtest somit ca 19 Autohits auf einen Minion um den Schaden den dein Gegner dir gemacht hat wieder "reinzuheilen". 19 Hits auf der Botlane ohne Schaden vom Gegner zu bekommen? Undenkbar! Es sei denn man gewinnt die Lane hart, aber dann bräuchte man den Lifesteal auch nicht. Ähnlich wie mit Lifesteal verhält es sich Early im AS. Es bringt dir nichts 1 Hit mehr als der Gegner rauszubringen wenn der Gegner dich mit einer vollen Skillkombo legt. Ein Graves z.b. scheißt drauf wie viel AS du hast mit Tristana. Er tötet dich immer mit einer vollen Kombo zusammen mit dem Support wenn du Rocket Jump nicht up hast. Das Gleiche gilt z.b. für Ezreal / MF usw. Auf der Botlane hast du im Early-Game i.d.R. keine langgezogenen Fights. Denn beide Seiten warten auf den CC von ihrem Supporter. Der Supporter eröffnet den Fight und in der CC Zeit möchtest du in kurzer Zeit soviel Schaden wie möglich machen. Deshalb skillst du immer deine Burst-Fähigkeiten vor AS. Nur schlechte Vayne spieler maxen Silver Bolts. Nur schlechte Varus Spieler maxen Q oder E, denn der Flat-Dmg von E ist viel interessanter. Nur schlechte MF spieler maxen W vor Q usw. Wenn man merkt, dass sein Gegner die falsche Fähigkeit maxt kann man das so hart ausnutzen auf der Botlane ganz einfach weil du weißt, dass dem Gegner der Schaden fehlt.

Ist auch so mit den Items. Wenn du einen kleinen Vorteil auf der Botlane hast und beim Porten dann Zepter und Boots kaufst hast du den Vorteil weggeschmissen in dem Moment wo dein Gegner einfach mit einem BF zurück auf die Lane kommt. Klar magst du ein paar Creeps vor ihm gewesen sein, aber er wird dich in jedem einzelnem Fight outdamagen egal was du machst und du kannst mit dem Zepter nie so viel gegenheilen wie er dir Schaden macht.

TL,DR: Flat AD ist aktuell (wie auch auf Reddit mathematisch schon zig mal vorgerechnet) der mit Abstand stärkste Stat. Tristana ist ein sehr starker und interessanter AD im aktuellen Meta, wenn man sie richtig baut.

*EDIT:* http://www.reignofgaming.net/blogs/a-different-view/vvinrar/23267-early-game-builds-what-is-best-for-ad-carries  - Natürlich geht es im Artikel vorwiegend über Itembuilts, aber das spielt keine Rolle denn die Auswirkungen der Skills / Runen sind die Gleichen. Der Autor befasst sich nur damit welche Stats den meisten Einfluss auf den Schaden haben den ein AD-Carry im Early Game macht.


----------



## tonygt (25. Februar 2013)

Trist hat derzeit mit Vayne Urgot und Corki die Lowste Win Rate unter den ADCs, bin mir net sicher ob sie wirklich so stark ist wie hier beschrieben, hab aber auch schon seit Jahrhunderten gegen keine Trist mehr auf der Bot gespielt.
Zu den ADC ohne Gapcloser, Tresh bietet hier derzeit für die ADCs wie Varus oder Ashe oder Draven die Möglichkeiten des Gap Closers, was sie unglaublich stark macht. Varus+Tresh ist die Killer Bot Lane atm, der Slow macht hooks easy zu hitten und die Lantern bietet dir den nötigen Escape.
Und wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe beziehst du dich auf gekauften AD bzw. Runen wo ich dir net wiedersprechen würde. AS ist atm zu teuer und bringt zu wenig in den Runen als das ich es sich wirklich rechnet, genau deswegen hinterfrage ich ja ob der Free Attackspeed über den Q Skill nicht viel Gold wert ist. Deshalb ja auch die bitte mal den Damage Boost durch den Q auszurechnen und net einfach sagen AS is crap weil Items teuer sind.
Wenn Graves dich eh mit einer Combo klatsch und du nur escapen kannst indem du W benutzt ist es eh egal was du maxst, weil das ja heißen würde das du gar net in der Lage bist die Lane zu gewinnen. 
Die Verallgemeinerung sind ziemlich Quatsch den nach deiner Aussage wäre Capnt Jax heisst er glaube nen schlechter AD, Yellowpete auch weil er E auf Varus gemaxt hat. Können wir einfach mal von diesen Verallgemeinerungen weg kommen. Es gibt soviele Beispiele wo Pros andere Skills maxen, als es nach Guide xy üblich ist, deswegen ist es nicht schlecht sondern einfach nur Situativ es gibt einfach kein besten Skillreihenfolge, es gibt auch keinen besten Item Build. Ich lehne mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster zu sagen das es auf alle Champions in LOL zutrifft. Es gibt Skill/Item Build die in den meisten Situationen gut sind aber für andere eben nicht, deswegen sind sie nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. Letztens habe ich mit meinem AD Disskutiert das ich 2 mal Dorans für nicht so sinnig halte, nachdem ich ihm den Link den du gepostet hast Pente, gezeigt habe, hat er bis jetzt kein double Dorans mehr gebaut, trotzdem hat DB gestern auf 4 Chars double Dorans gebaut. Wenn die Leute die hier mit disskutieren nicht bereit sind, auch mal was neues zu testen, was gegen die Gängige Meinung läuft, können wir uns jegliche weitere Disskusion sparen. Weil was der empfohlene Item Build oder die empfohlene Skillreihenfolge ist kann ich in Guides nachlesen dafür muss ich net disskutieren.
Denn letzendlich unterscheiden sich doch an diesem Punkt die guten von den schlechten Spielern, die guten bauen Situativ die schlechten Bauen immer das selbe egal welche Situation.

P.S. Wenn jemand von euch Trist Mained testet es halt einfach mal, in nem Normal ihr verliert nix dabei, warum nicht neue Wege gehen bevor es FOTM wird, weil es nen Pro gemacht hat. Man kann ja auch selbst Sachen ausprobieren und testen um dann seinen eigenen Playstyle, ich spiel auch mit deutlich anderen Masterie/Runen Seiten als Krepo obwohl er nen großes Vorbild für mich ist und ich auch vieles von ihm Kopiere.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Februar 2013)

herje pente, du hast aber auch wirklich eine sehr exorbitante neigung dich in rage zu schreiben/reden.
ich würde nicht sagen, dass graves den schlechtesten escape hat. dieser resettet sich immerhin um jeweils 1 sekunde pro gelandeten autoattack. das macht ihn viel flexibler als ein caitlyn e. vielleicht ist das auch einfach persönliches empfinden, aber ich finde den graves e um weiten besser als den schrottigen escape von caitlyn.
im übrigen hat tristana bei weitem nicht den besten escape skill, den darf nämlich immernoch ezreal sein eigen nennen. tristanas jump wird ähnlich wie mit corkis w gerne mal midjump interrupted wenn man nicht aufpasst, beispielsweise von blitzcrankpunch. du versuchst also zu springen, gehst in position frisst einen cc und bleibst auf der stelle stehen. in der theorie ist ihr escape wirklich der beste, da stimme ich dir ohne einwände zu, da dieser sich ja nach kill oder assist resettet. in der praxis sieht es aber wie gesagt etwas anders aus. ezreals e ist einfach unheimlich sicher, damit lässt sich sogar der blitzcrank grab dodgen und man wird auch nicht mitjump interrupted, da es ja quasi instant ist. 
tristana mag der beste ad carry lategame sein, allerdings lutscht ihr midgame richtig krass ab, weshalb sie auch nicht so oft gepicked wird, weil warum sollte man einen champion picken, der ein gutes early game hat, aber ein schwaches midgame dennoch ein gutes late? warum pickt man nicht champions die zu jeder phase des spiels stark sind? deshalb sind graves(ok, dieser schwächelt zwar lategame auch ein bisschen, aber ich denke du verstehst den punkt) und ezreal und auch jeder andere adc beliebter als tristana. desweiteren find ich die behauptung w maxen auf vayne sei bescheuert ziemlich gewagt. ich habe es selbst schon probiert und es funktioniert wirklich. rekkles im übrigen maxt auch w auf vayne sowie viele andere high elo soloq randoms auch mich mit eingeschlossen, wollte das nur mal fix als argument einwerfen, da du ja auch ein candypanda argument in deinem repertoire hattest. achja, genja war übrigens auch dafür bekannt w auf miss fortune zu maxen, schlechter spieler?

deiner ausführung über den q von tristana stimme ich übrigens zu. ist und bleibt käse.

peace &#9829; 

/e: twitch lategame>tristana lategame imo btw


----------



## Pente (26. Februar 2013)

Kremlin schrieb:


> herje pente, du hast aber auch wirklich eine sehr exorbitante neigung dich in rage zu schreiben/reden.


In Rage? Ne ganz und gar nicht. Kenne Tonygt nun ja auch schon ein Weilchen. Ich beteilige mich gerne an Diskussionen und lege meine Meinung dar. Nie unter der Prämisse, dass meine Meinung die einzig wahre ist. Ich verfolge gerne derartige Diskussionen und beteilige mich daran weil man einfach auch einmal andere Ansichten sieht / liest und evtl auch seine Meinung über das ein oder andere ändert. Es ist wichtig sich auszutauschen, nur so lernt man 



Kremlin schrieb:


> rekkles im übrigen maxt auch w auf vayne sowie viele andere high elo soloq randoms auch mich mit eingeschlossen, wollte das nur mal fix als argument einwerfen, da du ja auch ein candypanda argument in deinem repertoire hattest. achja, genja war übrigens auch dafür bekannt w auf miss fortune zu maxen, schlechter spieler?


Da muss man extrem vorsichtig sein. Denn hier muss man immer sehen ob es Pre-S3 war oder nicht. S3 hat wirklich einiges in diesem Bereich verändert, auch wenn sich die breite Masse der Spieler nur langsam dran anpasst. Gibt z.b. noch zu viele ADs die einen Lead auf der Lane haben, zurück porten und doppel Dorans gekauft haben. Der AD der etwas im Hintertreffen war portet kurz darauf zurück und kauft ein BF ... von einer Sekunde auf die andere hat er einen Lead auf der Lane nur durch die bessere Kaufentscheidung. Und dieser Lead bleibt sehr lange bestehen! Er hat Bloodthirster / IE zu 100% vor dem gegnerischem AD denn dieser hat gerade 950g für zwei Dorans rausgehauen. AS im Early auf der Lane ist im Moment einfach der deutlich schwächere Stat als AD. Der AS Buff bringt dir im Laning gegen deinen Gegner zu wenig. Seit dem Nunu Nerf nehmen die Nunu+AD Lanes auch stark ab weil sie einfach meistens zu sehr vom Gegner dominiert werden. (Klar Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Von meiner Aussage über Skillreihenfolge der Gegner auf die Pros zu schließen ist auch eher gewagt. In der Regel spielst du gegen Gegner auf deinem Niveau und somit macht es für dich schon einen unterschied ob er sich für die "stärkere" oder die "schwächere" Variante entscheidet. Wenn du gegen Genja oder Rekkles spielst ist ihre Skillreihenfolge wohl dein geringstes Problem. Profi Spieler spielen oft auch anders aus vielen verschiedenen Gründen. Pre-S3 war es z.b. sehr gut mit Vayne W zu maxen und PD zu rushen. PD ist nun aber leider viel zu teuer und Vayne hat dank kurzer AA Range sowieso schon ein hartes Laning, PD Rushen macht das leider nicht leichter. 

Man muss das alles halt immer in Relation sehen. Die einzig "wahre" Lösung gibt es nie. Es gibt einen mathematisch "besseren" Weg und der ist aktuell AD > AS, das heißt jedoch nicht, dass du mit dieser Taktik immer deine Lane gewinnst oder dominierst. Der individuelle Spielstil und auch Skill spielen hier eine große Rolle. Also nicht immer alles gleich so dogmatisch sehen. Ich schilder lediglich meine Sicht der Dinge. Und auch wenn es für dich evtl nicht so wirkt, aber ich freue mich wirklich über jede Antwort und auch über jede andere Ansicht von Spielern. Es interessiert mich wirklich wie andere spielen und was sie für Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Ich bin ja nicht allwissend und deshalb diskutiere ich gerne mit anderen Spielern die das Spiel genauso gerne spielen wie ich.




Kremlin schrieb:


> /e: twitch lategame>tristana lategame imo btw


Wenn man Twitch sehr gut spielen kann definitiv!

@Tonygt: Tresh OP  ... wenn man einen im Team hat der diesen Champion richtig gut spielen kann dann ist Tresh aktuell meiner Meinung nach mit weitem Abstand der stärkste Supporter im Spiel.


----------



## tonygt (26. Februar 2013)

Pente schrieb:


> Wenn man Twitch sehr gut spielen kann definitiv!
> 
> @Tonygt: Tresh OP  ... wenn man einen im Team hat der diesen Champion richtig gut spielen kann dann ist Tresh aktuell meiner Meinung nach mit weitem Abstand der stärkste Supporter im Spiel.



Halt sau schwer zu spielen bin grad wieder dran ihn zu meistern der Q is so delayed is echt schwer den zu landen. Bevor ich net mindestens 50 Games auf Tresh hab würde ich mich net als guter Tresh bezeichnen ^^
Vor allem mit AD runen geht er übelst ab gegen non poke lane.

Und langsam wirds ätzend 4te Promo verloren weil meine Top Lane nicht nur failt, sondern so hart feeded das wir es mit ner gewonnen Bot lane net ausgleichen können. Dafür 1 Game danach gewonnen direkt wieder Promo das LP System hat schon gemerkt das ich net in die Divi gehöre. 

BTW indem Final Match Xenics United vs CJ Entus in der OGN ham sie Trist gespielt und den Q gemaxt von anfang an und Caster comment Q max damit sie ein Target down bursten können.


----------



## Oníshanu (26. Februar 2013)

Pente schrieb:


> Wenn man Twitch sehr gut spielen kann definitiv!




Nicht zu vergessen, dass dein Team dich gut schützen muss



Pente schrieb:


> @Tonygt: Tresh OP  ... wenn man einen im Team hat der diesen Champion richtig gut spielen kann dann ist Tresh aktuell meiner Meinung nach mit weitem Abstand der stärkste Supporter im Spiel.



Tresh= Broken


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2013)

Ich versteh garnicht warum Blitzcrank so oft gebannt wird. So ein starker Support ist er auch nicht.


----------



## Kremlin (26. Februar 2013)

Pente schrieb:


> [...]



du hast das etwas in den falschen hals gekriegt, mein guter. das rage meinte ich natürlich nicht wortwörtlich.  ich finde es ja auch schließlich gut, dass du viel diskutierst und dass deine beiträge immer sehr informationsbehaftet sind. ich bin froh wenn hier mal etwas leben in dieses unterforum kommt und du trägst auch schon deinen teil dazu bei. ich hab absolut nichts dagegen wenn du deine meinung darlegst(wäre ja auch quatsch, dafür ist ein forum schließlich da, um sich auszutauschen). ich wollte mit meinem post ja schließlich auch nur meine meinung, in bezug auf deinen vorherigen post, darlegen und ein bisschen diskutieren. ich wollte auch nicht dogmatisch klingen. ich würde sofort mein haupt mit weihwasser beträufeln, falls das den anschein machte.


----------



## Pente (26. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich versteh garnicht warum Blitzcrank so oft gebannt wird. So ein starker Support ist er auch nicht.


Blitzcrank ist wie Amumu ein absoluter Game-Turner. Ein guter Grab im Late-Game (wenn die Death-Timer über 1min liegen) reicht aus um das komplette Spiel zu drehen. Selbiges gilt für Amumu mit Bandage Toss / Ultimate. Meiner Meinung nach beides keine Pflicht-Banns aber ich verstehe schon wieso die Leute diese Champions bannen. Im Late-Game reicht halt eine unglückliche Aktion um das komplette Spiel, trotz Vorteil, zu verlieren.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2013)

Ja aber dann müsste man auch Nid bannen, ein guter AP Spear und der Teamfight ist so gut wie verloren. Naja finde Malphite/Amumu/Shen wichtiger zubannen


----------



## tonygt (26. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja aber dann müsste man auch Nid bannen, ein guter AP Spear und der Teamfight ist so gut wie verloren. Naja finde Malphite/Amumu/Shen wichtiger zubannen



Nida kannst du Countern mit Heal Supp+Bullwark, countered allgemein jeden Poke relativ gut. Wobei ich auch blitz inzwischen net mehr so stark finde ist auf der Lane ziemlich schwach, weil die Mana kosten so hoch sind. Und das neue Banshees auf den Carrys countered Blitz hart. Finde nicht umbedingt das sie noch nen Ban wert sind, auch wenn sie beide ohne frage richtig gespielt stark sind.

Da hier ja einige Supporter und einige ADCs ein Poste von Reddit
The state of AD explained
Was denkt ihr wie es derzeit um die ADC Rolle steht? 
Denkt ihr das double Bruiser bald in der LCS gespielt wird und den ADC ablöst oder ist alles net so schlimm wie indem Poste beschrieben oder Double lift beschreibt.
Mir geht es atm als Supporter so das ich 80-90% meiner Botlanes egal ob Duo oder Solo Q im Ranked gewinne aber kaum in der Lage bin einen gefeedet Bruiser auf der Top auszugleichen. Bzw. ich hier ja schön öfter Mimimi gemacht hab, wenn ich mal wieder meine Promo verloren habe weil Top Lane hart gefailt hat. Ich kann net genau sagen ob es daran liegt das AD so weak sind und trotz feed net carrien können. Da ich selbst net ADC spiele und und meist nur den ADC protecte.

Ist eigentlich noch jemand am 16.03 bei der LCS ? Hab gestern Tickets bestellt und freu mich schon auf zwei EG matches 
Hoffen das ich Krepo sehe und nen Autogramm von ihm kriege


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2013)

Ich denke eher das der 2te Bruiser mid ablöst. So ala Lee,Jarvan,Jayce mid.


----------



## tonygt (26. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das der 2te Bruiser mid ablöst. So ala Lee,Jarvan,Jayce mid.



Zu spät Oli das ist schon lange passiert und inzwischen wieder rückläufig .
War der Grund warum ich von meine Main Posi von Mid zu support gewechselt hab.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2013)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit Galio ? Ein sehr stabiler mid laner und ap heavy counter. Seine Ult ist fast genau so gut wie die von Amumu nur das sie mehr Schaden machen. 
Außerdem nen hervorragenden Waveclear. Und TP + Ult ist eigentlich fast immer ein Kill-


----------



## tonygt (6. März 2013)

Zu Galio spiel jetzt atm net soviel Midlane aber er ist halt nur ein harter Ap Counter da aber inzwischen auch ohne Probleme AD Caster in der Mid gespielt werden ist er zu leicht zu countern. Dann gibt es derzeit nicht die super MR Stack Items und es wird eher selten double AP Line Ups gespielt wie in S2 noch und wenn man keine Ap Carries countered ist Galio eher schwach bzw. gibt es einige andere Champs die das selbe können wie Galio nur net so abhängig von einem Stat sind.

Zu Tristana nochmal, vor nen paar Tagen im AMA Thread von Candypanda
_Next patch Tristana will be a top ADC to play. So expect Tristana from a lot of ADC not only me._
-Candypanda

Ich bin mal gespannt was sie maxen, gestern hat Xpecial nachdem er Chaox gefragt hat, wie er auf Trist skillen soll den Q gemaxt. Übernächstes Wochende sollte der Patch in der LCS live sein. ICh bin gespannt, werd im laufe der Woche wohl auch wieder Trist Bot Lanes mit meinem AD spielen, mal gucken welche Line Ups am besten funktionieren.

Und WoW @IEm Millenium vs Fnatic. Mit Double AD Carry und dem alten BOTRK Fnatic hart outplayed.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. März 2013)

Hat Pente hier immernoch nicht mit angegeben das er nun für Riot arbeitet? consider it done now Pente^^


----------



## Pente (12. März 2013)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Hat Pente hier immernoch nicht mit angegeben das er nun für Riot arbeitet? consider it done now Pente^^


Pente ist erst Sonntag Nacht von der CeBIT / IEM zurück gekommen.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. März 2013)

Pente schrieb:


> Pente ist erst Sonntag Nacht von der CeBIT / IEM zurück gekommen.



mal ganz uneigennützig gefragt: wenn ich dieses jahr auf die gc gehe und beim riot stand auf dich treffe,wie groß ist die wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen teemo hat?^^


----------



## Pente (13. März 2013)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mal ganz uneigennützig gefragt: wenn ich dieses jahr auf die gc gehe und beim riot stand auf dich treffe,wie groß ist die wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen teemo hat?^^


Hier ein Video das ein Fan auf der Cebit gemacht hat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH5k4fSnjps&feature=youtu.be

Ich bin der mit dem Micro ... auf der GC wird's voller werden. Wird wohl ein harter Kampf werden  Aber wenn ihr mich seht könnt ihr mich natürlich jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. März 2013)

Dat Pente, living the Ahra Dream!


----------



## tonygt (14. März 2013)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Dat Pente, living the Ahra Dream!



Kann mir schöneres vorstellen als in einem Pulk von Hundertenen Menschen zu stehen, die grad am überlegen sind ob es nicht einfacher wär sich einfach auf einen zu stürzen und einen die Preise aus der Hand zu reißen. 
Btw Elise Support stronk, die letzten Games sind wir immer aus der Bot Lane als zwei gefeedete Carrys gegangen


----------



## tear_jerker (14. März 2013)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich bin der mit dem Micro ... auf der GC wird's voller werden. Wird wohl ein harter Kampf werden  Aber wenn ihr mich seht könnt ihr mich natürlich jederzeit ansprechen.



ich hab letztes jahr sogar nika, morello, feralpony und noch nee menge andere rioter nach dem hut gefragt.... nicht einer hat einen raus gerückt^^ ich hatte nur massig skins und auf 2 davon mit einmal nikas und einmal morellos unterschrift :/


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2013)

So kram den Thread jetzt mal raus wegen einer Frage. 
Soll ich mir lieber Zed oder lieber Elise holen ?


----------



## tonygt (27. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So kram den Thread jetzt mal raus wegen einer Frage.
> Soll ich mir lieber Zed oder lieber Elise holen ?



Sind beide stark kommst an auf welcher Lane zu sie spielen willst. Auf der Bot ist Elise der bessere Support


----------



## skyline930 (29. März 2013)

Oh mein Gott, legendärste promo series aller zeiten GG.
2 gewonnen, 2 verloren, letztes Game um noch was machen, hatten ein DC, unzählige Throws von beiden Teams, und dennoch das 5. Game nach 65 Minuten gedreht und gewonnen.


----------



## tonygt (30. März 2013)

Heute 3ten Platz im 4pl LOL Tourney gemacht und 1600 Rp gewonnen


----------



## tear_jerker (31. März 2013)

gratulation


----------



## tonygt (6. April 2013)

Diese Woche Platz 1 in 4pl 
RYZE SKIN WUHU 
Und das mit nem Random ADC mit dem ich vorher noch nie gespielt hab und nem neuen Jungler 

Beweis link


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2013)

Riotmitarbeiter sind die größten Trolls ...


----------



## Pente (8. April 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Riotmitarbeiter sind die größten Trolls ...


Kann ich nicht bestätigen!


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2013)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## tear_jerker (15. April 2013)

Nachdem ich nun endgültig den Eindruck habe das buffed in Richtung LoL nichts tun will, hab ich hier nun auch nichts mehr was mich hält.
Man sieht sich im Spiel Leute


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2013)

Och Mensch 

Ganz ehrlich was haltet ihr von dem Allstars EU Voting ? Ich find es albern und kann die kleinen Fankinder nicht verstehen die nur für GG wählen.. ist doch einfach langweilig und irgendwie auch nicht der Sinn eines Allstars Voting... Ganz im gegenteil dazu gefällt mir der ausfall des ergebniss der NA wahlen. Schön gemischtes Team so muss es sein. 
Und wer jetzt ankommt mit "das sind halt die besten Spieler Europas" soviel schlechter sind die anderen Spieler nicht.. ich meine Froggen und Xpeke sind mindestens genau so gut wenn nicht besser...


----------



## tonygt (16. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Och Mensch
> 
> Ganz ehrlich was haltet ihr von dem Allstars EU Voting ? Ich find es albern und kann die kleinen Fankinder nicht verstehen die nur für GG wählen.. ist doch einfach langweilig und irgendwie auch nicht der Sinn eines Allstars Voting... Ganz im gegenteil dazu gefällt mir der ausfall des ergebniss der NA wahlen. Schön gemischtes Team so muss es sein.
> Und wer jetzt ankommt mit "das sind halt die besten Spieler Europas" soviel schlechter sind die anderen Spieler nicht.. ich meine Froggen und Xpeke sind mindestens genau so gut wenn nicht besser...



Doch das ist genau der Sinn des Votings, das zu voten was man selbst für am besten hält und der Meinung ist das diese Spieler ins All Star Team gehören. Welche Region dann den Sieg bekommt, hängt deutlich mehr davon welches Team schnell lernt zusammenzuspielen und da sind eingespielte Spieler aus dem selbem Team ein deutlicher Vorteil. Ich bin auch mit den Vote nicht umbedingt zu frieden, ich finde das z.b. das Genja ein schwächerer ADC als z.b. Yellowpete ist und mag Diamond wegen seiner Art nicht. Trotzdem fanden scheinbar mehr Leute das sie ins Team gehören, also sollen sie was drauß machen.


----------



## Olliruh (29. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand jetzt mal zusammen fassen wer jetzt "weiter" ist nd wer jetzt wo mit spielen darf ? So viele Games, so viel passiert in LCS ich steig nicht mehr ganz durch.


----------



## Pente (29. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand jetzt mal zusammen fassen wer jetzt "weiter" ist nd wer jetzt wo mit spielen darf ? So viele Games, so viel passiert in LCS ich steig nicht mehr ganz durch.



*Definitiv weiter in EU:*
- Fnatic
- Gambit Gaming
- Evil Geniuses
- SK Gaming

*Muss nächste Woche durch die Relegation in EU:*
- Copenhagen Wolves
- Against All Authority
- Giants Gaming
- Dragonborn

*Definitiv weiter in NA:*
- Team Solomid
- Good Game University
- Vulcun
- Curse Gaming

*Muss nächste Woche durch die Relegation in NA:*
- Counter Logic Gaming
- Team Dignitas
- Team MRN
- Complexity Gaming


----------



## Olliruh (29. April 2013)

Danke 
Und so wie ichs gehört habe kann es sein das CLG sich auflöst ? 
Naja eine Frage bleibt noch, wann ist das Allstars Match ?


----------



## Pente (29. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Danke
> Und so wie ichs gehört habe kann es sein das CLG sich auflöst ?
> Naja eine Frage bleibt noch, wann ist das Allstars Match ?


Das All-Star Turnier ist vom 24.-26. Mai in Shanghai (China). Guter Thread zum Thema: http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1154308&highlight=all+star


----------



## Tilbie (22. Juni 2013)

Aatrox is schon so'n bissel OP. An der Passiven müssen sie definitv noch arbeiten. Und Riven und Jayce müssen auch mal genervt werden


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2013)

op ist aatrox auf keinen fall, momentan sogar eher up. was viele leute immer bloß so abstinken lässt gegen aatrox ist das (zugegeben nervige) passiv, da sie es unterschätzen und schlicht nicht beachten wenn sie aatrox diven wollen. im zu funktionieren braucht aatrox mehr items als die meisten threats die man in der toplamne trifft. er leidet halt wie viele melee carrys an den gleichen problemen. er muss class cannon gehen um relevant zu sein, platz aber sobald er auch nur angehaucht wird.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juni 2013)

Hab glaube noch nie nen Artrox ingame gesehen ^^. Jayze nerfen sie im nächsten Patch, find grade eher Proxy Singed extrem Hardcore zumidest im Ranked, weiß irgendwie noch keiner wie man in Countert.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hab glaube noch nie nen Artrox ingame gesehen ^^. Jayze nerfen sie im nächsten Patch, find grade eher Proxy Singed extrem Hardcore zumidest im Ranked, weiß irgendwie noch keiner wie man in Countert.



proxy wird auch genervt. momentan aufm pbe sind kill bounty änderungen. so ist das minimum das man für nen kill bekommen kann 50g. auch reduziert sich das kill bounty für konsekutive kills nun nicht ganz so arg. ein proxy singed gibt damit bei 10 deaths ca. 400g mehr ab


----------



## tonygt (24. Juni 2013)

400 g machen jetzt aber nicht den unterschied vor allem bei 10 Toden bis kriegt man ja nichtmal ein Item von ^^. Singed geht trotzdem WIld und Pusht die Lane wie blöde und du kannst ihn eig net 1vs1 killen egal wie gefeedet man ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2013)

es gibt schon möglichkeiten proxy singed zu countern. zum beispiel nasus als counterpick. mit nasus kannst du die minions einfach tanken dank lifesteal und farmst dein q ungestört.  zum teil funzen auch die stack items, aber das nur gegen prxoies die zu blöd sind dann aufzuhören mit dem sterben.
singed zu killen ist auch garnicht das prob bei proxy singed, es ist halt nur irgendwann so dass man an cs mehr gold verliert als man durch singed bekommt.

edit: achja und gratz für diamond tony


----------



## tonygt (25. Juni 2013)

Danke hat auch lang genug gedauert am Ende  Und mein Ziel am Anfang der Season war erstmal Platin und dann weiter schauen 

Mit Singed wars nur meine Erfahrung in 2 Games, Hauptproblem ist halt egal wenn du spielst das Singed die Creeps immer vor die Killt und dann irgendwo in deinem Red Jungle rum roamt und dann auf einmal in der Mid ist usw. Das einzige was angeblich Proxy singed wirklich countert ist nen Laneswap, habe ich zumindest gelesen was auch der Grund ist warum man Proxy Singed wohl eher nicht im Team Ranked sehen wird. Laneswap ist halt ind er Solo Q sehr Risky da es viel Koordination erfordert und es schwer ist zu sagen welches Team besser Koordiniert ist, wodurch man sich damit möglicherweise trotzdem Countert.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd noch bekloppt. =D 


edit:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkOyG6iZueU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2013)

und da hat Buffed wieder den nächsten Vogel abgeschossen mkit der Wertung zu Dota2. Nicht das die Punktwertung nicht gerecht wäre, aber was da im textkörper von LoL erzählt wird ist unter aller sau. Beispiel: "[font=Arial, Helvetica]So kann man sein Spiel vorab darauf auslegen, bereits in der mittleren Spielphase oder erst im Endgame zu gewinnen." das sagt oli in hinblick aufs Dotas teamaufstellung im gegensatz zu LoL.[/font]


----------



## Shadlight (21. August 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Riot Blitzcrank Skincode zum verschenken?


----------



## tear_jerker (21. August 2013)

wart am besten ein paar tage, wenn buffed auf der gc erfolg bei Riot hat skins zu bekommen, wirds bestimmt ein Gewinnspiel geben(sofern WoT sich nicht wieder in den Vordergrund drängelt). Ansonsten trotzdem warten, da die wenigsten von uns als fachbesucher heute schon zugang zur gc hatten^^


----------



## tear_jerker (22. August 2013)

skin update: es gibt wohl dieses jahr keine skin codes zum verteilen, um die skins zu bekommen braucht man eine gc eintrittskarte. bleibt noch die hoffnung auf ein buffed gewinnspiel


----------



## Shadlight (22. August 2013)

Oder im Shop kaufen.


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand einen Riot Blitzcrank Skincode zum verschenken?



ich kam mit Blitzcrank gar nicht zurecht. Lag aber vllt auch am gegner.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. September 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> ich kam mit Blitzcrank gar nicht zurecht. Lag aber vllt auch am gegner.



Gehört ein wenig übung dazu.. Vor allem bitte im TF aufpassen das du nicht den falschen ranziehst


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2013)

#BAYLIEVE


----------



## tear_jerker (16. September 2013)

oh man, ahri 100% pick/ban soweit. der ryze/ ad assassins nerf hat see ziemlich stark gemacht, das und bulwark nicht mehr da


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nlJuwO0GDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mmäääähhhhrrrrr


----------



## tear_jerker (31. Oktober 2013)

Raise your Dongers, Heimer is back.

man macht heimer Spaß mit seinem überarbeiteten kit. dank seiner 4 turrets ist es nicht mal mehr solch ein problem das er keine mobility hat, wer  heimer anspringt frisst ordentlich dank der türme. ranged champ? Geh ich halt komplett amisytle und Bombe dich mit einer bazillion raketen zu^^


----------



## Jianji (5. März 2014)

Heimer hat eine richtig coole laufanimation mit den homeguard boots bekommen


----------

